# Logitech G FK / Logitech G Pro Wireless Mouse



## dwnfall

Give me a FK2 with ultralight holes and G Pro clicks and I am set for life


----------



## trhead

New shape please


----------



## Straifer

dwnfall said:


> Give me a FK2 with ultralight holes and G Pro clicks and I am set for life


 why not just mod a FK2? I mean those two mods are relatively easy. 

I'd love to see flat sides, around the same weight as a G pro even with Wireless but alas I expect it'll just be a G Pro with wireless and somehow worse OR better sensor.


----------



## Aliandro1d

ayyyyyy another mouse with the same shape allot of people dislike ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Ickz

Stupid and misleading thread.


----------



## vanir1337

Ickz said:


> Stupid and misleading thread.


why participate then


----------



## Avalar

Aliandro1d said:


> ayyyyyy another mouse with the same shape allot of people dislike ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


^ And you gotta make sure it's only marginally better than before, so as not to give people a reason to upgrade.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

G303 wireless please.


----------



## DazzaInOz

trhead said:


> New shape please


Yep! Even a light weight/wireless 402/502 shape without a sniper button would be a start but preferably fire all the ergo designers/testers and start again with real people who have normal hands and actually play games!




Joking...kind of


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8oecrp/possible_gpro_2_leaked/

Getting closer...


----------



## plyr

MX310 shape pls

@topic, to me the G305 is a G Pro, why would you launch the same shape over and over again?


----------



## Leopardi

plyr said:


> MX310 shape pls
> 
> @topic, to me the G305 is a G Pro, why would you launch the same shape over and over again?


Maybe they fixed the slants and the ultralight buttons?

yeah nope, they just like to keep shoveling the same crap to our faces


----------



## Elrick

Leopardi said:


> Maybe they fixed the slants and the ultralight buttons?
> 
> yeah nope, they just like to keep shoveling the same crap to our faces


Actually their buttons are way better because the G203 is superb now, with it's choice in switches and scroll wheel.

Suspect the G Pro has also moved on from their soft switches, which were used earlier on in the model release.


----------



## xmr1

Predictable. The post/comments do make it sound like the shape is different than the original G Pro but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Aliandro1d

release g305 next month with no forewarning release new mouse that's a g100 esque shell. 
Gotta love logitech money making tactics


----------



## ncck

I don't really think they'll release another gpro...... has to be another shape.. if they do then probably an internal battery version? I don't see why though, 305 does the job well

Would prefer to just see more shapes with the AA Battery style wireless


----------



## Aliandro1d

ncck said:


> I don't really think they'll release another gpro...... has to be another shape.. if they do then probably an internal battery version? I don't see why though, 305 does the job well
> 
> Would prefer to just see more shapes with the AA Battery style wireless


g403,703,603 are the same don't be surprised if they do XD, but it's most likely a DIFFERENT shape. The reason being is they just released the g305 and the g102 was more successful than the gpro so it'd make no sense having the information they do to release the premium version post budget version if the budget is "worse" but not enough for people to buy the "PREMIUM" over it.


----------



## dwnfall

FK2 shape PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## vanir1337

dwnfall said:


> FK2 shape PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


From Logitech? Sweet dreams.


----------



## qsxcv

Aliandro1d said:


> release g305 next month with no forewarning release new mouse that's a g100 esque shell.
> Gotta love logitech money making tactics


well there was g302 and then g303 4 months later
it would be weird for the korean guy to semi-leak it if it's not very close to release.

i'm gunna guess release will be in 1-2 months with a different shape from current pro,102/203,305. i hope it's more g100s-like
wonder what they will call it... pro again?


----------



## equlix

qsxcv said:


> well there was g302 and then g303 4 months later
> it would be weird for the korean guy to semi-leak it if it's not very close to release.
> 
> i'm gunna guess release will be in 1-2 months with a different shape from current pro,102/203,305. i hope it's more g100s-like
> wonder what they will call it... pro again?


Logitech G 2 Pro 2 Furious. Also acceptable would be Logitech G Pro 2 : E L E C T R I C B O O G A L O O


----------



## Venrar

dwnfall said:


> FK2 shape PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Little bit less long and it'd be perfect.


----------



## JustinSane

Babybay just compared it to the FK. Hype train will not stop.

https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8opbop/sneak_peek_at_logitechs_new_mouse/


----------



## vanir1337

JustinSane said:


> Babybay just compared it to the FK. Hype train will not stop.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8opbop/sneak_peek_at_logitechs_new_mouse/


Ok, I'm buying.
Please no ridiculous 300gf middle click like in the G403, please please please...


----------



## kingfoxii

*New Logitech G-Pro 2 / FK1 Shape*

Hypetrain!

I like the shape from the pictures.

https://clips.twitch.tv/FamousEmpathicFlyPeteZarollTie

Letz go


----------



## Zhuni

Ooooooh


----------



## vanir1337

ThErEsAtHrEaDaLrEaDyDuDe
http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1696057-upcoming-logitech-g-pro-wireless-mouse.html

Also it's not "FK1 shape". It's somewhat similar.


----------



## DazzaInOz

equlix said:


> E L E C T R I C B O O G A L O O


I don't know if I should be sad or act cool that I know that what that means!


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I think someone at logitech has developed a boner for Kingsis these past few years.


----------



## Argowashi

kek I just bought a G305. Logitech come on...


----------



## gene-z

Looks like a fuller FK1+, aka a huge mouse. Nothing like the GPRO.


----------



## ncck

So it is actually a new mouse. Surprising! Wonder if it'll be a battery like the gpro is


----------



## trhead

big if true


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Internal battery like the G703. Different battery this time though.

Oh yeah, this mouse is supposed to be "Pro Wireless Mouse" but when you add the "Logitech G" it becomes "Logitech G Pro Wireless Mouse" which then makes you think of something completely different. Fun stuff. 

Just don't add the "G" after "Logitech". 

You could also just start calling stuff by it's project name. Ah, um..nevermind. Logitech uses some really goofy project names.


----------



## Pirx

ncck said:


> I don't really think they'll release another gpro...... has to be another shape.. if they do then probably an internal battery version? I don't see why though, 305 does the job well
> 
> Would prefer to just see more shapes with the AA Battery style wireless



they could use a clearer naming though. if the g203 is a g pro with a lighter cable, and the g305 is a wireless g203, then a wireless g pro is...? 

the mouse in the pic above doesn't look much like a g pro though. more like a rounder zowie fk. 

aynway i hope that more mice using this latency-free wireless tech will follow, eventually making cables obsolete.


----------



## Leopardi

Shape doesn't matter if the buttons are hypertensioned to hair trigger state


----------



## ApolloFiery

It looked too big for 17cm hands?


----------



## Elrick

kingfoxii said:


> Hypetrain!
> 
> I like the shape from the pictures.
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/FamousEmpathicFlyPeteZarollTie
> 
> Letz go


Oh my GAWD it looks like an FK1/FK2 shape and if they're using their special switches which are pre-tensioned for immediate feedback, then this model will kill off Zowie - permanently.

Chapter 11 for Zowie but great for Logitech, finally developing a REAL gaming mouse with both wired and wireless connections, pure heaven  .

I've changed my mind about Logitech because they are listening and putting it into action. Some one needs to do some thorough testing when this model arrives and let us know, how fortunate we will soon become.


----------



## xmr1

My hype meter went from a 10 to like a 7 when I saw how big it was. Was hoping more for FK2 size but I'll probably still get it.


----------



## fourthavenue

This looks like a wireless finalmouse. not a wireless GPRO.
I welcome this shape but I doubt this would be named after GPRO.


----------



## pasJL

looks too big. instead of just updating the g pro sides...


----------



## Aliandro1d

I knew it was gonna be a different shape and i knew it was gonna be hype asf, logitech is maximising profit with these release orders allot of people who got a g305 are gonna want this now, RIP wallets. nice to see everyone testing it saying it's real light too we're prob looking at 80g wireless which is ABSOLUTELY possible if logitech stops using so much plastic for internal supports which really isn't needed.


----------



## fourthavenue

Aliandro1d said:


> I knew it was gonna be a different shape and i knew it was gonna be hype asf, logitech is maximising profit with these release orders allot of people who got a g305 are gonna want this now, RIP wallets. nice to see everyone testing it saying it's real light too we're prob looking at 80g wireless which is ABSOLUTELY possible if logitech stops using so much plastic for internal supports which really isn't needed.


The "so much internal supports" is a safety measure by Logitech. The stiff braided cables also are.
You can't imagine how violent or careless some users can be. Never underestimate human stupidity.
If Logitech make a lighter and thinner shell. Not only they will receive more warranty claims, moreover, you'll soon see people post on reddit saying "New-bought $99 Logitech mouse literally shattered when I play solitaire". Some reviewers will say "Logitech new flagship feels cheap."
And the word will be spread, people who never bought a Logitech mouse will tell those who seek recommendations "Logitech mice have bad quality. Just google 'logitech fragile'."
If Logitech is your own company, you'd learn to avoid this too.


----------



## Venrar

If it's around the size of an fk1 I'd be insanely happy. It's not the optimal shape or size for me, but it's closer than any other mouse on the market right now.


----------



## 0verpowered

hmm... looks huge. hope they make it smaller when it comes out.


----------



## detto87

If that is a FK1 he compares it to, and if this thing will ever come out like that (which looks like a wider FK1) I just have to instabuy it. Really hope the put in the HERO sensor as I see no difference to the 3366 and would like to have longer lasting batter and/or lower weight. 

This potentially new mouse from Logitech looks almost like an ambidextrous G403.


----------



## Nx87

Might actually prefer this shape to the FK, bit of a higher profile more to hold onto.
It will be a day#1 buy for me anyway.

Has anyone found a screenshot of the underside? Be interesting to see the sensor position + mousefeet shape.

Hopefully the clicks won't be too light like the early revisions of the GPro, but perhaps that is something that can be modded out with the springs.
Curious about weight too, it has be under 90g for me.
I would prefer to run it wired with a paracord if it meant I could remove the internal battery for weight loss, I assume it'd weigh as much as the battery in a G900? (battery in that mouse look really big to me on Google images)

edit: found a shot of G900 battery on the forum:
http://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1497107/a/a3/a392d493_CIMG0958.jpeg

14.4g yikes


----------



## Gonzalez07

pretty sure its an fk2 he is just saying it feels more like a fk1


----------



## detto87

Hope they shrink the internal battery and use HERO for lower weight overall.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Hope they don't somehow botch the shape again by making some minor changes unobservable from the pictures.


----------



## frunction

Maybe it will come in small, medium, and large sizes?

Why not if Logitech is getting smarter about competitive type equipment. 🙂


----------



## fourthavenue

detto87 said:


> If that is a FK1 he compares it to, and if this thing will ever come out like that (which looks like a wider FK1) I just have to instabuy it. Really hope the put in the HERO sensor as I see no difference to the 3366 and would like to have longer lasting batter and/or lower weight.
> 
> This potentially new mouse from Logitech looks almost like an ambidextrous G403.


I think there is no difference in regard of precision between HERO and 336x. But 336x has a much higher max DPI. To make a "high end" mouse you gotta use the sensor with the most stellar specs, even when you know it's redundant. Otherwise the market will not recognize it as high-end.


----------



## Sadistik

Someone posted this on reddit: https://gfycat.com/WavyQuerulousBadger Better view of the mouse


----------



## daniel0731ex

Is that a TRRS 4-pole connector jack? Interesting, could use custom headphone cables for the mouse.


----------



## Avalar

Well, at least they finally filled the larger, ambi FPS mouse slot. That G403 shape just did not work for me.

Still won’t be a competitive weight, though. I’d be all over something like that, but 85g or less, with or without a cable.


----------



## Venrar

Sadistik said:


> Someone posted this on reddit: https://gfycat.com/WavyQuerulousBadger Better view of the mouse


It looks like a decent shape. One of the things that bugged me about the ultralight was that it gets way wider where the buttons are. This doesn't seem to do that. I just hope the sides are decent. I just really want to see dimensions, because if it's wider than 62mm it's pretty much a non-purchase for me.


----------



## Sadistik

Well i hope its not too big for my hand, 18x10cm. And how he handles it, it looks like kinda lightweight. And what i noticed is the hollow scrollwheel, might be due to being prototype.


----------



## Avalar

But I’ll still buy one...


----------



## Sadistik

I'll buy one too, already canceled my G305 as this popped on reddit.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Fk1 shape, separate clicks, wireless, >85g (pls)....

Don't **** this up Logitech


----------



## Aliandro1d

Is the FK1 smaller than a sensei?


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

fourthavenue said:


> I think there is no difference in regard of precision between HERO and 336x. But 336x has a much higher max DPI. To make a "high end" mouse you gotta use the sensor with the most stellar specs, even when you know it's redundant. Otherwise the market will not recognize it as high-end.


They both have the same max DPI. You're probably thinking about the Mercury sensor.


----------



## frunction

Thank God that Logitech didn't follow the pointless trend of having the buttons fold over and intrude on the sides of the mouse (like new Razer, Steelseries, Finalmouse, etc.). All that ring finger room, no flare, and even a ledge for the people that like to keep their ring up there.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Aliandro1d said:


> Is the FK1 smaller than a sensei?


I haven't tried the Sensei but I've tried the Revel, which is supposedly a bit smaller than the Sensei, and I've tried the FK1. The FK1 is similar in width but feels smaller because the hump is lower, thinner and towards the middle. The higher, rearward, flared hump on the Revel makes the mouse feel bigger.


----------



## popups

I would like them to make the scroll wheel area like the FK. That way I can rest my middle finger in-front of the wheel and use that area as a point of control. Other than that, seems pretty good, but probably heavy and bad feet design.


----------



## discoprince

yessss i can finally drop this swiss cheese finalmouse


----------



## kevin-L

What're the chances this thing weighs the same or less than a wired g403?


----------



## DazzaInOz

kevin-L said:


> What're the chances this thing weighs the same or less than a wired g403?


Not very high. BabyBay says it feels a little heavier than his FK1 which is 90g plus some cable  I'm guessing 95+


----------



## DazzaInOz

Elrick said:


> Oh my GAWD it looks like an FK1/FK2 shape and if they're using their special switches which are pre-tensioned for immediate feedback, then this model will kill off Zowie - permanently.
> 
> Chapter 11 for Zowie but great for Logitech, finally developing a REAL gaming mouse with both wired and wireless connections, pure heaven  .
> 
> I've changed my mind about Logitech because they are listening and putting it into action. Some one needs to do some thorough testing when this model arrives and let us know, how fortunate we will soon become.


Ben Q have been resting on their laurels and expecting the Zowie hype train and past success to keep them going. They don't seem to want to make any change or invest in R&D until they're forced to. Not only that but most of their customers complain that their QC and product choices have gotten worse since taking over. Logitech has put a lot of effort into getting the technical parts right and now likely have a shape that can compete with the Sensei/FK. If they have a new wireless intellimouse/ec ergo competitor due for release up their sleeve...


----------



## Randallel

BabyBay says it's smaller than the G703. I found the G703 was slightly too big for me. Here's hoping that it's actually a medium sized mouse.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

> expecting the Zowie hype train and past success to keep them going.


That's the reason why Benq purchased the brand. They wanted a foot in the ever expanding gaming peripheral market. It was easy to integrate an already semi successful brand and possibly save in the long run. 

Hell, the Zowie brand even had already attracted the much wanted "fanboy". The type of fanboy the graphics card market has always enjoyed. Zowie lovingly embraced viral marketing.




> They don't seem to want to make any change or invest in R&D until they're forced to.


Like Zowie before the brand was bought by Benq?


----------



## Avalar

kevin-L said:


> What're the chances this thing weighs the same or less than a wired g403?


Slim I'd say. I wish they'd make their own Ultralight like FM did so I can just replace the cable. Would be a difficult mouse to replace. Making all the wireless mice, though, they would know that a very light mouse with a braided cable, or any cable at all, is a bad idea, so they would never do that. ;(


----------



## furiCSGO

I want a Wired Logitech EC2, but i'll give this a try.


----------



## Chirsu

Yes, it it's under 90g and the size is like fk1 - then it's an instabuy, could be my dream mouse. However I would prefer to have the same mouse but with replaceable AA batteries, like g603 and g305. But I think they will definitely make another version of it with AA batteries, but some time later, like in after this one launches 5-10 months


----------



## t3ram

I will probably buy one because i like tge logitech quality 🙂


----------



## Lass3

More info pls


----------



## Zhuni

I'm defo in. The lack of stock meant I didn't pick up the UL and the hype died. This will be a good replacement


----------



## dwnfall

Wish it was FK2 size instead, but I am in regardless.


----------



## fourthavenue

It looks more of a finalmouse screamone shape rather than FK.
Because this mouse seems to have |_| side, while FK has \_/ side.


----------



## ewiggle

Yeah probably going to preorder IF it's using the hero sensor (not interested in 3366).


----------



## aayman_farzand

ewiggle said:


> Yeah probably going to preorder IF it's using the hero sensor (not interested in 3366).


It's wireless so it will definitely use the Hero or better.


----------



## ewiggle

aayman_farzand said:


> It's wireless so it will definitely use the Hero or better.


My wireless g900 doesn't use a hero.


----------



## oxidized

ewiggle said:


> Yeah probably going to preorder IF it's using the hero sensor (not interested in 3366).


How is hero better than 3366?


----------



## Comanglia

DazzaInOz said:


> Not very high. BabyBay says it feels a little heavier than his FK1 which is 90g plus some cable  I'm guessing 95+


Considering he's comparing a wired only mouse the FK1 to the a prototype wireless mouse that probably hasn't been changed out to a lithium battery I'm not even remotely surprised. If logitech mouse weight for wired vs wireless follows.

G403 = ~87.3g not counting cable 
G703 wireless = ~107g

G Pro = ~83g
G 305 standard AA alkaline battery= ~99g
G 305 lithium AA batter = ~91g

So this FK1 style logitech wireless mouse probably does weigh about ~97g to 105g if you can change out the battery though it should be close to equal in weight with the FK1. A wired variant will likely be 85g to 90g

-edit-
looking at the clip again looks like it's probably going to be a tiny bit closer to a FK1+ so probably 90g to 95g for a wired version would be a reasonable expectation

-edit2-


oxidized said:


> How is hero better than 3366?


Depends on the definition of "better". Hero is more power efficient and slightly lighter thus making it a huge + for wireless mice. Tracking and performance wise it's so precise that you wouldn't be able to humanly observe the difference between the 2 on a wireless mouse. Otherwise technically speaking in terms of just sensor quality the 3366 is better but really only applicable on a wired mouse and even then it's pretty negligible given the quality of the hero sensor.


----------



## ewiggle

oxidized said:


> How is hero better than 3366?


Hero sensors (and mercury sensors) track well on pebbled glass (fast faaaaast mousepad) and allow for crazy long battery life without having to charge with wires ever.

The 3366, or the mice with it, can't do any of that.


----------



## ewiggle

I just noticed that this new mouse has RGB lights. Logitech doesn't yet sell a hero sensor with RGB lights in it. By that, I think chances of it being a hero mouse aren't so good :-/


----------



## CorruptBE

Wired 3360 version plz.


----------



## popups

I don't want a heavy wireless mouse. I have no use for such a product. I would not use a gaming mouse with AA or AAA batteries.

I wouldn't mind a lightweight Logitech wireless mouse that uses a recharging accessory you put under your mouse pad.

Whatever the mouse is, it appears finalized and close to release. I was waiting on BST's mouse, but that is taking way longer than it should. I guess it will be down to the shape...


----------



## CorruptBE

Hence my "wired 3360 version plz"  (weight reasons)


----------



## DazzaInOz

popups said:


> I don't want a heavy wireless mouse. I have no use for such a product. I would not use a gaming mouse with AA or AAA batteries.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a lightweight Logitech wireless mouse that uses a recharging accessory you put under your mouse pad.
> 
> Whatever the mouse is, it appears finalized and close to release. I was waiting on BST's mouse, but that is taking way longer than it should. I guess it will be done to the shape...


I think that's the only way we are going to get the holy grail of wireless & super lightweight. Say what you want about razer but that tech has the best wireless potential with no battery. If razer start getting serious about weight reduction for their 'tournament edition' mice coupled with hyperflux they could take a lot of sales from Logitech. Yay, for competition! As it stands, I think this new mouse is still going to be close in weight to the wireless G703 and G903. Maybe 10g lighter because of the smaller shell and hollow mouse wheel so 95-97g.

Edit: Mind you, there is probably not a large market for a $300-$400 mouse wireless/lightweight or not. So until other manufactures can use that hyperflux tech and bring prices down Logitech are still in front.


----------



## Str1k3r

Release Date?


----------



## qsxcv

Sadistik said:


> Someone posted this on reddit: https://gfycat.com/WavyQuerulousBadger Better view of the mouse


hollow wheel?


----------



## Avalar

qsxcv said:


> hollow wheel?


O wow. Maybe they made a real effort to reduce weight then? I feel like that fact would have also been leaked, though.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Avalar said:


> Maybe they made a real effort to reduce weight then?












They've been doing it for a while now.


----------



## Elrick

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> They've been doing it for a while now.


Looks like this little mouse has more parts than a Honda Prelude  .


----------



## Aliandro1d

fourthavenue said:


> I think there is no difference in regard of precision between HERO and 336x. But 336x has a much higher max DPI. To make a "high end" mouse you gotta use the sensor with the most stellar specs, even when you know it's redundant. Otherwise the market will not recognize it as high-end.


Logitech themselves don't claim the HERO is as good performance wise as the 3366 and even some what claim the opposite with their graphs which show the hero performance to be 95% of the 3366, off course these are marketing graphs so not 100% accurate but i think it's safe to say the 3360 is closer to 1:1 tracking than the HERO


----------



## Chirsu

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> They've been doing it for a while now.


Is that g900?


----------



## pez

DazzaInOz said:


> I think that's the only way we are going to get the holy grail of wireless & super lightweight. Say what you want about razer but that tech has the best wireless potential with no battery. If razer start getting serious about weight reduction for their 'tournament edition' mice coupled with hyperflux they could take a lot of sales from Logitech. Yay, for competition! As it stands, I think this new mouse is still going to be close in weight to the wireless G703 and G903. Maybe 10g lighter because of the smaller shell and hollow mouse wheel so 95-97g.
> 
> Edit: Mind you, there is probably not a large market for a $300-$400 mouse wireless/lightweight or not. So until other manufactures can use that hyperflux tech and bring prices down Logitech are still in front.


I personally love the Mamba HF, but as I assumed, there's a couple deal breakers:

The Mamba HF doesn't feel *that* much lighter than something like a G403/703 wireless, comes with a mouse pad that's ridiculously small for the user-base obsessed with low weight and great sensors. Its a great shape, and is literally the evolution that I needed coming from a G403/703, but I can't recommend it unless you're interested in either 1) higher sensitivity use/gaming 2) paying $250+tax for a mouse that performs great wired.

The added irony is Razer makes some of the best mice cables to the point I wouldn't hesitate to take an even lighter wired version over the wireless/battery-less version.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Well...If we're gonna use goofy marketing graphs....

Logitech had one...


----------



## Melan

MAGIC
QUADRANT

So magical.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Melan said:


> MAGIC
> QUADRANT
> 
> So magical.


YEAH
I KNOW RIGHT?


----------



## qsxcv

*** is m010


----------



## Avalar

I feel bad for whatever the 9800 is.


----------



## virtual sorcery

Avalar said:


> I feel bad for whatever the 9800 is.


It stands for level over 9000, to prove how superior logitech sensors are.


----------



## detto87

That slomo gif ... oh my that shape. If the size and weight are good, then this will be killer. Looks like FK1 with flatter sides and little bit more hump. Or like a WMO+.


----------



## Melan

qsxcv said:


> *** is m010


AM010


----------



## kingfoxii

Comanglia said:


> Considering he's comparing a wired only mouse the FK1 to the a prototype wireless mouse that probably hasn't been changed out to a lithium battery I'm not even remotely surprised. If logitech mouse weight for wired vs wireless follows.
> 
> G403 = ~87.3g not counting cable
> G703 wireless = ~107g
> 
> G Pro = ~83g
> G 305 standard AA alkaline battery= ~99g
> G 305 lithium AA batter = ~91g
> 
> So this FK1 style logitech wireless mouse probably does weigh about ~97g to 105g if you can change out the battery though it should be close to equal in weight with the FK1. A wired variant will likely be 85g to 90g
> 
> -edit-
> looking at the clip again looks like it's probably going to be a tiny bit closer to a FK1+ so probably 90g to 95g for a wired version would be a reasonable expectation
> 
> -edit2-
> 
> 
> Depends on the definition of "better". Hero is more power efficient and slightly lighter thus making it a huge + for wireless mice. Tracking and performance wise it's so precise that you wouldn't be able to humanly observe the difference between the 2 on a wireless mouse. Otherwise technically speaking in terms of just sensor quality the 3366 is better but really only applicable on a wired mouse and even then it's pretty negligible given the quality of the hero sensor.


My G305 is 82-83g, i use it with a lithium AAA and just foil for the connection.


----------



## cdcd

Melan said:


> AM010


Indeed. Here's another one for clarification:


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

That goofy revisionist timeline.


----------



## chr1spe

I was going to ask what TM3 was, but I guess its the dumb SS True move naming. The real question though is where are the owl eyes?


----------



## Excinase

chr1spe said:


> I was going to ask what TM3 was, but I guess its the dumb SS True move naming. The real question though is where are the owl eyes?


 in 336x cuz owl eye is 3361


----------



## disq

https://clips.twitch.tv/ExcitedObliqueVultureDoggo


----------



## Venrar

Is that it... it's way to wide. Way too high.


----------



## equlix

Venrar said:


> Is that it... it's way to wide. Way too high.


 4 U bane.jpg


----------



## animeowns

can I just get a g9x replacement with the g900 sensor please


----------



## Elrick

kingfoxii said:


> My G305 is 82-83g, i use it with a lithium AAA and just foil for the connection.


Very unusual, because most here on OCN central tend to wear their "Tin-foil" as hats, perpetually .


----------



## Elrick

animeowns said:


> can I just get a g9x replacement with the g900 sensor please


MILLIONS world-wide are still waiting for that to occur.


----------



## Melan

A few hundred would be a much more accurate number.


----------



## Shwiqo6434

..


----------



## gene-z

przem33k said:


> And it's already released, however by different brand and available only in Taobao.
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?&id=570009774507


Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Chirsu

przem33k said:


> And it's already released, however by different brand and available only in Taobao.
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?&id=570009774507


Looks completely different in terms of shape and height. It is ergo, but the upcoming logitech mouse is ambi. Also the hump seems to be much higher and the back of the mouse looks completely different.


----------



## gunit2004

Chirsu said:


> Looks completely different in terms of shape and height. It is ergo, but the upcoming logitech mouse is ambi. Also the hump seems to be much higher and the back of the mouse looks completely different.


This is why you use quotes people. That dude was talking about the chinese copycat version of the Logitech G9X... not the upcoming new mouse from Logitech.


----------



## xmr1

disq said:


> https://clips.twitch.tv/ExcitedObliqueVultureDoggo


Looks massive. :/

Was hoping for FK2 size when rumors first came out but looks like this is FK1+ size.


----------



## munchzilla

nice, I am personally hoping it's more like G900 in size, but lower in the front. that's nearing perfect symmetric shape mouse for me. excited about this one.


----------



## Chirsu

xmr1 said:


> Looks massive. :/
> 
> Was hoping for FK2 size when rumors first came out but looks like this is FK1+ size.


https://clips.twitch.tv/UglyCaringMomRaccAttack

Doesn't look like FK1+ size, it is noticeably less wide compared to G703, which should be around same width as FK1+


----------



## Chirsu

gunit2004 said:


> This is why you use quotes people. That dude was talking about the chinese copycat version of the Logitech G9X... not the upcoming new mouse from Logitech.


Whoops, didn't connect the two, my bad


----------



## the1freeMan

xmr1 said:


> Looks massive. :/
> 
> Was hoping for FK2 size when rumors first came out but looks like this is FK1+ size.


That kid looks like he's 1m tall and 40 kg... so yeah mouse looks big


----------



## Venrar

the1freeMan said:


> That kid looks like he's 1m tall and 40 kg... so yeah mouse looks big


Hopefully they release the dimensions soon. I've seen pics where it looks massive, and others where it's not so bad.


----------



## Excinase

Shox got one as well

edit: can't attach the pic for some reason... so here's the link: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfKWRyUWsAAnppp.jpg
2nd edit: I think I'm dumb cuz it looks like g403 but idk...


----------



## Chirsu

Excinase said:


> 2nd edit: I think I'm dumb cuz it looks like g403 but idk...


nah, no dpi button, it's the new one.
Also the scrollwheel doesn't have rgb. I think if you enable rgb on logo - you also enable it on the scrollwheel, so another reason to think that it's not g403/703


----------



## Syn247

That picture with Birdring makes the mouse look like the original Sensei shape. Surprised this hasn't been mentioned. It looks too high in the back to be like the FK series. I really hope I'm right--a high-quality original Sensei shelled wireless mouse would be perfect for me.


----------



## Melan

Chirsu said:


> nah, no dpi button, it's the new one.
> I think if you enable rgb on logo - you also enable it on the scrollwheel


Nope. The led controls are separate for both the wheel and the logo.


----------



## Ashbury

how much does it weigh? Do we know yet?


----------



## Nx87

Sadistik said:


> Someone posted this on reddit: https://gfycat.com/WavyQuerulousBadger Better view of the mouse


I can see buttons on both sides nearer to the end of the clip, another good oppertunity for weight reduction.


----------



## popups

I assume they will still use debounce and the same sensor code. BST's should be better in at least one of those areas.


----------



## qsxcv

i thought logi's press latency is like <2ms when mouse not raised and a few more ms when it is raised
but ya bst's should be better if it's my code ;p


----------



## Chirsu

Melan said:


> Nope. The led controls are separate for both the wheel and the logo.


Yes, I was trying to say that if you don't bother to turn the logo off, you most likely will keep the scroll led too. Anyway, that's the new one, no dpi button section between the buttons


----------



## Chirsu

Ashbury said:


> how much does it weigh? Do we know yet?


no concrete info yet, but it should be between 85 and 95. Because people say that it is NOT lighter than fk1(87) but lighter than g305 with alkaine(98)


----------



## aaafast

i really hope the scroll click isn't as stiff as the g403/g pro


----------



## JackCY

And the CPI switch stiffer to avoid accidental clicks. It's strange but the middle switch could be a little weaker not much tough otherwise scrolling is a pain, and CPI switch stiffer.
The difference on current mice is easy to see, different switches used.


----------



## JackCY

No concrete info yet but it is made of concrete so take a guess.


----------



## Klopfer

I think some of G2 are using it right now at ECS Season 5 ...
( Livestream )




Edit: nope , G403 wireless ...


----------



## Argowashi

The chad Faze with garbage Zowie mice vs the virgin G2 with amazing Logitech mice :^)


----------



## frunction

WHERE DA HOLES AT?


----------



## popups

If they have a wired version only, I would probably buy that and use it if the shape is good enough to replace what I already have. It will definitely have better debounce times than what I use right now. I did like how quick the Scream1 was -- I would like every gaming mouse to be like that. They could at least offer options in software to configure such properties instead of requiring firmware updates.

BST's mouse seems more specialized. It sounds like you won't be able to switch out the main switches like most mice.

I assume Logitech will be using a mechanical encoder. So you could easily change out the switches and the encoder.


----------



## ewiggle

frunction said:


> WHERE DA HOLES AT?


I didn't expect my sides to feel this way, but I feel it.


----------



## qsxcv

popups said:


> So you could easily change out the switches and the encoder.


since where are encoders easy to change out??


----------



## Necroblob

Wonder whether they will release a wired equivalent with mercury sensor. Like the G203 vs G Pro. That's a mouse I'd buy.


----------



## t3ram

Necroblob said:


> Wonder whether they will release a wired equivalent with mercury sensor. Like the G203 vs G Pro. That's a mouse I'd buy.


I would to , i dont like wireless mice


----------



## kawzir

Hopefully it has better mouse feet shape and no replace feet is needed.


----------



## ncck

kawzir said:


> Hopefully it has better mouse feet shape and no replace feet is needed.


The G305 skates are really good, tried it on a qck+
Reminds me of how hyperglides felt


----------



## xmr1

ncck said:


> The G305 skates are really good, tried it on a qck+
> Reminds me of how hyperglides felt


After 2 weeks of use they still don't feel nearly as smooth as hyperglides to me. But better than I remember G Pro stock feet being.


----------



## menismyforte

oh wow this looks insane


----------



## tacomn

Shox seen with the new mouse.. This gets me actually excited seeing it gripped with fingertip. I was wondering if the shape would work for it.


----------



## popups

It looks like the front comes out too much. Like the Mionix mice.



qsxcv said:


> since where are encoders easy to change out??


Swapping a TTC encoder for a different one is harder to do than a micro switch?


----------



## Excinase

tacomn said:


> Shox seen with the new mouse.. This gets me actually excited seeing it gripped with fingertip. I was wondering if the shape would work for it.


Shox has huge hands, he fingertips even deathadder.


----------



## tacomn

deathadder is actually easier for me to fingertip grip than the gpro/g305. The shape is the reason- with the cutout on the side and then the abrupt stop of the back plus the hump in the middle where you have your index finger and middle all lends to proper fingertip grip movement. I have to hold the gpro/g305 weird to not have it hit my palm and yet still be able to go in a straight line when doing opening and closing motions- aka flexing and extending the fingers. 

I should say though I claw fingertip grip as I know shox and screaM does as well. I think the best fingertip mouse would basically be a deathadder shape but lighter. I guess the may be like the ultralight pro. Funny enough I think that is what ScreaM changed from using the deathadder.


----------



## Excinase

tacomn said:


> deathadder is actually easier for me to fingertip grip than the gpro/g305. The shape is the reason- with the cutout on the side and then the abrupt stop of the back plus the hump in the middle where you have your index finger and middle all lends to proper fingertip grip movement. I have to hold the gpro/g305 weird to not have it hit my palm and yet still be able to go in a straight line when doing opening and closing motions- aka flexing and extending the fingers.
> 
> I should say though I claw fingertip grip as I know shox and screaM does as well. I think the best fingertip mouse would basically be a deathadder shape but lighter. I guess the may be like the ultralight pro. Funny enough I think that is what ScreaM changed from using the deathadder.


I mean his fingers are always on the very edge of the deathadder even though he fingertips.


----------



## tacomn

Excinase said:


> I mean his fingers are always on the very edge of the deathadder even though he fingertips.


What do you mean? I fingertip grip in the same way and I do not have big hands.


----------



## madbrayniak

Man, I just got the G305.

However, this looks like it will have Powerplay to me which I am not interested in.

Time will tell.


----------



## qsxcv

popups said:


> Swapping a TTC encoder for a different one is harder to do than a micro switch?


i suppose it's possible but there's a lot more solder to desolder


----------



## vanir1337

qsxcv said:


> i suppose it's possible but there's a lot more solder to desolder


Possible but harder than a microswitch indeed.


----------



## xmr1

From here: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8qdz6g/pictures_of_new_logitech_g_pro/


----------



## dlul

if its at least under 95g and has a sensor position about the same as the g403 it's a preorder


----------



## Luxer

Dimensions are listed as 116.6 x 62.15 x 38.2 mm

Smaller than I thought it would be. It's much shorter than the FK2 but as wide as the FK1+.


----------



## Sadistik

Luxer said:


> Dimensions are listed as 116.6 x 62.15 x 38.2 mm
> 
> Smaller than I thought it would be. It's much shorter than the FK2 but as wide as the FK1+.



Those measurements are for G Pro, only photos have been leaked. Everything else is for G Pro.


----------



## mudholebandit

xmr1 said:


> From here: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8qdz6g/pictures_of_new_logitech_g_pro/


In the 2nd pic there are no thumb buttons on the right hand side, has it been said that they are removable like the g900?


----------



## disq

mudholebandit said:


> In the 2nd pic there are no thumb buttons on the right hand side, has it been said that they are removable like the g900?


There is.


----------



## xmr1

mudholebandit said:


> In the 2nd pic there are no thumb buttons on the right hand side, has it been said that they are removable like the g900?


There are side buttons on the right in the pic but they don't stick out as much as the ones on the left do. Not sure if that's the design or just how the render came out.


----------



## popups

The side buttons don't look removable.

It looks like a FK. The arch is different and the rear thumb area is wider.

I don't think I will like the thumb area, but the overall shape should be better than the G403.


----------



## Falkentyne

xmr1 said:


> From here: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8qdz6g/pictures_of_new_logitech_g_pro/



Maybe I'm getting dumb and blind, but does anyone feel like the shape of that mouse is like the old ambi Microsoft MLT04 mice (like the Wheel Mouse Optical/Intellimouse 1.1A or Explorer 3?)


----------



## qsxcv

the mlt04 mice didn't have sides like this.

anyway i'm really curious as to why the wheel is hollow
i'm somewhat hoping for a free rolling wheel (not for gaming related reasons...)


----------



## Klopfer

I think I really like it ...


----------



## popups

It's unfortunate that the scroll wheel area isn't like the G403 and there isn't a top mounted button for profiles either.

Free scroll is useful but heavy. Also, Logitech mice are so complicated inside.


----------



## ewiggle

popups said:


> It's unfortunate that the scroll wheel area isn't like the G403 and there isn't a top mounted button for profiles either.
> 
> Free scroll is useful but heavy. Also, Logitech mice are so complicated inside.


Yeah if you like buttons, ugh this design might make you sad. Same for if you like 1-3-1 grip. It's a unique shape though, especially coming from logitech. Still, I want it to be different.


----------



## Elrick

popups said:


> It's unfortunate that the scroll wheel area isn't like the G403 and there isn't a top mounted button for profiles either.


You'll have to rely more so upon the LGS software. Following Razer, I hope not.



popups said:


> Free scroll is useful but heavy. Also, Logitech mice are so complicated inside.


They chose to go down this route because all the other so-called 'Gaming-Mice' are so simple but their models, have to be the Lotus/BMW versions, that require this level of immense difficulty.

Logitech are very good at making input devices, whether they can beat all of their competitors is another discussion.


----------



## 0verpowered

This has a higher hump and its more toward the front, whereas the FK is more of a streamlined hump in the middle. It's also more flared at the ends. Not quite an FK but it still might be good.


----------



## popups

It's Logitech's version of a combination of IMO and FK.


----------



## Argowashi

It's a smaller G900


----------



## Leopardi

Looks like it's going to be too flat like FK1.


----------



## Lass3

I want this NOW.

EDIT: Dealbreaker if the right side buttons are not removable. I hate right side buttons. Maybe if shape is VERY good I'll remove them myself tho.


----------



## Staticks

Noob question, as I never owned a Logitech mouse, but...

Do the mice still operate if ou take out the battery (to save a few grams of weight) and you plug it in with the USB cord?


----------



## virtual sorcery

It looks like sides going from /__\ to \_/ towards the front agressively, which is what made g900 feel akward to me :/


----------



## munchzilla

Staticks said:


> Noob question, as I never owned a Logitech mouse, but...
> 
> Do the mice still operate if ou take out the battery (to save a few grams of weight) and you plug it in with the USB cord?


yup. I did this to my G900!


----------



## Nx87

Looks like the shell doesn't snap off like the other wireless Logitech mice that have an AA battery inside.
That's a good thing then, the internal battery on the G900 weighed over 14g.

I will remove it, and I will also remove the side buttons and micro usb connector (it will break any way if not using the special strain relief on the stock cable), slap a paracord on it boom - nice and light then for sure.


----------



## Aliandro1d

FYI it's:
116mm same as gpro
85g
has buttons on both sides :/ dunno if they're removable or not yet

https://imgur.com/a/G4CnYI6

thanks reddit


----------



## Lass3

Aliandro1d said:


> FYI it's:
> 116mm same as gpro
> 85g
> has buttons on both sides :/ dunno if they're removable or not yet


They better be removable, nothing worse than right side buttons


----------



## xmr1

Aliandro1d said:


> FYI it's:
> 116mm same as gpro
> 85g
> has buttons on both sides :/ dunno if they're removable or not yet
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/G4CnYI6
> 
> thanks reddit


Those are not the dimensions/weight of the new mouse. That's all placeholder text from the original G Pro.


----------



## Excinase

https://clips.twitch.tv/UglyCaringMomRaccAttack g730 and new g pro


----------



## Comanglia

qsxcv said:


> i thought logi's press latency is like <2ms when mouse not raised and a few more ms when it is raised
> but ya bst's should be better if it's my code ;p


I guess it depends on how/where you're measuring and which logitech mouse

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...qqqqrdJ04Ite8IY3AQMds/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0

now I will say that this list is definitely a rough comparison as I don't fully believe all of the numbers here, but for the most part in comparison to the Steel Series Ikari Optical the Logitech G3, G5, and G400 are all sub 1ms. The G502 depends a lot of firmware early firmware put around 1.5ms, updated firmware put it at sub 1ms, even more updated firmware after alot of the other current logitech mice were added is around 4ms. G300, G300s, G400s, G100s, G9, G9x, G402 are in the 1ms to 1.5ms range. G100 and G600 are around 2ms. G500 is around 3ms. And then we have the current and recent lineup of Logitech mice... G302, G303, G Pro, G403, G703, G900, G102, G203 , and I'm going to assume the G305 are in the 4ms to 5ms range. 

As for the added latency while lifting the mouse the only mice that I know of with this assuming updated firmware are *G402*, *G502*, G302, G303, G403, G900, G Pro, G102, G203, G305, G603, G703, G903, and maybe on the *G602*. Mice in bold for sure have firmware from before the added lift off latency, underlined mice (G302) might have firmware from before that.

Logitech mice have been getting slower in terms of click latency over the last ~11 years. I both applaud and despise the fact logitech added the lift off latency. On one hand it's a great solution for already deployed models with this issue, on the other hand there are tons of ways to prevent accidental double clicks when putting your mouse back down making the need for the added latency unnecessary (using switches that require more force to activate, moving the switches or where the shell meets the switch so that it isn't accidentally pressed, adding some level of shock absorbance, etc). As far as I'm concerned though logitech should allow these to be configurable options I can't think of any reason why any of the current mice while wired "need" higher click latency than a g400 and the added latency while lifting the mouse when most players haven't needed it for years.

Amongst the many reasons I'm so frustrated with the new line up of logitech mice. On paper most of them are insane minus the click latency, yet none of them feel as good to hold as the logitech mice from 2011 to 2013. If it wasn't for the max tracking speed of the G100s I would recommend it over the G Pro once you replace the mouse feet, and especially if you removed the internal weight. The G400s is technically a better mouse than the G402, lower click latency, better sensor but without the accelerometer though the G400s max tracking speed of ~4.0m/s was and still is more than good enough for 99.9% of cases/players, weighed less, and doesn't have the terrible sniper button placement. Also does anyone who's actually used the G300 or G300s actually think the G302/303 are more comfortable to use? (the 302/303 have way better sensor placement though)


----------



## fourthavenue

Comanglia said:


> I guess it depends on how/where you're measuring and which logitech mouse
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...qqqqrdJ04Ite8IY3AQMds/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0
> 
> now I will say that this list is definitely a rough comparison as I don't fully believe all of the numbers here, but for the most part in comparison to the Steel Series Ikari Optical the Logitech G3, G5, and G400 are all sub 1ms. The G502 depends a lot of firmware early firmware put around 1.5ms, updated firmware put it at sub 1ms, even more updated firmware after alot of the other current logitech mice were added is around 4ms. G300, G300s, G400s, G100s, G9, G9x, G402 are in the 1ms to 1.5ms range. G100 and G600 are around 2ms. G500 is around 3ms. And then we have the current and recent lineup of Logitech mice... G302, G303, G Pro, G403, G703, G900, G102, G203 , and I'm going to assume the G305 are in the 4ms to 5ms range.
> 
> As for the added latency while lifting the mouse the only mice that I know of with this assuming updated firmware are *G402*, *G502*, G302, G303, G403, G900, G Pro, G102, G203, G305, G603, G703, G903, and maybe on the *G602*. Mice in bold for sure have firmware from before the added lift off latency, underlined mice (G302) might have firmware from before that.
> 
> Logitech mice have been getting slower in terms of click latency over the last ~11 years. I both applaud and despise the fact logitech added the lift off latency. On one hand it's a great solution for already deployed models with this issue, on the other hand there are tons of ways to prevent accidental double clicks when putting your mouse back down making the need for the added latency unnecessary (using switches that require more force to activate, moving the switches or where the shell meets the switch so that it isn't accidentally pressed, adding some level of shock absorbance, etc). As far as I'm concerned though logitech should allow these to be configurable options I can't think of any reason why any of the current mice while wired "need" higher click latency than a g400 and the added latency while lifting the mouse when most players haven't needed it for years.
> 
> Amongst the many reasons I'm so frustrated with the new line up of logitech mice. On paper most of them are insane minus the click latency, yet none of them feel as good to hold as the logitech mice from 2011 to 2013. If it wasn't for the max tracking speed of the G100s I would recommend it over the G Pro once you replace the mouse feet, and especially if you removed the internal weight. The G400s is technically a better mouse than the G402, lower click latency, better sensor but without the accelerometer though the G400s max tracking speed of ~4.0m/s was and still is more than good enough for 99.9% of cases/players, weighed less, and doesn't have the terrible sniper button placement. Also does anyone who's actually used the G300 or G300s actually think the G302/303 are more comfortable to use? (the 302/303 have way better sensor placement though)



Added click latency when lift off is the result of Logi's method of avoiding "slam click".
It typically happens on Logitech 3366 mice. Because 336x sensor has a built-in function of determining whether the sensor is lift off the surface, so logitech can easily utilize this function which most other companies simply choose to ignore.
Why does click latency have something to do with lift-off or slam click? Let me explain.
Let me take finalmouse ScreamOne as example. When ScreamOne was first released (1st edition and early batches of 2nd edition), the slam click issue widely happened. Everyone was complaining about that. Then Finalmouse provided a new firmware. It greatly reduced slam clicks. Slam click is the switch being accidentally actuated, how can a firmware solve this mechanical problem?
It's simple. The firmware just add a filter to all clicks. When the button switch is pressed, the mouse does not report this click to system immediately. It waits and see if the switch was released in a short amount of time. If the switch is pressed, then released in very short time, the firmware will determine this click as slam click, and will not report it to system. 
The mouse cannot see the future, it has to "wait and see" every click. So every click is actually delayed, though slam clicks are filtered out.
But Logitech found a way with 3366 sensors. It only turns on the filter when the mouse is lift off. It turns off the filter when the mouse is on surface. This doesn't have impact on your game performance but will eliminate slam clicks. Other brands (like finalmouse), simply always apply such filter. So logitech always excels in click latency (if you test them on a surface).
You can also test it by yourself. Pick a Logi 3366 mouse, for example G403. Tape a piece of paper to its bottom, covering the sensor and lenses. So the mouse will "think" it's on a surface no matter how you are really holding it. And then you can put the mouse back to surface. It will slam click horribly, even worse than finalmouse scream one.

Talking about preventing slam clicks by using stiffer switches etc? That is not possible without ruining current logitech clicks. You can try solder stiff switches like Huano to G403 and do the above test again.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Comanglia said:


> debounce stuff


no, mr. q is correct.



fourthavenue said:


> slam click stuff


I'm still skeptical of it's usefulness. 

I recall going through two TactX's(Logitech ODM). The TactX firmware did not have the added lift off delay. Anyway, the first one I tried, I easily registered a click from lightly slamming down the mouse. The second one? I got it to slam click just once. It required me to slam it down so hard that the mouse would no longer track properly afterwards.


----------



## Comanglia

fourthavenue said:


> Added click latency when lift off is the result of Logi's method of avoiding "slam click".
> It typically happens on Logitech 3366 mice. Because 336x sensor has a built-in function of determining whether the sensor is lift off the surface, so logitech can easily utilize this function which most other companies simply choose to ignore.
> Why does click latency have something to do with lift-off or slam click? Let me explain.
> Let me take finalmouse ScreamOne as example. When ScreamOne was first released (1st edition and early batches of 2nd edition), the slam click issue widely happened. Everyone was complaining about that. Then Finalmouse provided a new firmware. It greatly reduced slam clicks. Slam click is the switch being accidentally actuated, how can a firmware solve this mechanical problem?
> It's simple. The firmware just add a filter to all clicks. When the button switch is pressed, the mouse does not report this click to system immediately. It waits and see if the switch was released in a short amount of time. If the switch is pressed, then released in very short time, the firmware will determine this click as slam click, and will not report it to system.
> The mouse cannot see the future, it has to "wait and see" every click. So every click is actually delayed, though slam clicks are filtered out.
> But Logitech found a way with 3366 sensors. It only turns on the filter when the mouse is lift off. It turns off the filter when the mouse is on surface. This doesn't have impact on your game performance but will eliminate slam clicks. Other brands (like finalmouse), simply always apply such filter. So logitech always excels in click latency (if you test them on a surface).
> You can also test it by yourself. Pick a Logi 3366 mouse, for example G403. Tape a piece of paper to its bottom, covering the sensor and lenses. So the mouse will "think" it's on a surface no matter how you are really holding it. And then you can put the mouse back to surface. It will slam click horribly, even worse than finalmouse scream one.
> 
> Talking about preventing slam clicks by using stiffer switches etc? That is not possible without ruining current logitech clicks. You can try solder stiff switches like Huano to G403 and do the above test again.


so I just tested this out. Yeah this does happen if you leave your fingers resting directly ontop of shell above the switches fairly often. Otherwise it happened after I dropped my mouse from about 5inches above my mousepad. In the way I normally play though where if i run out of mouse pad and quickly swing over to the middle and put my mouse down I notice I actually lift my fingers off my mouse and it didn't happen (even with the tape).

Tested this with my G400s as well happens a bit more easily, but also noted that if I took off the top layer of the shell where the actual pieces of plastic that actuate the switch are attached and literally nothing causes this to happen. So it still leads me to believe that there are in fact ways of preventing this "slam click" other than just firmware or even changing out the switches (such as a lighter shell directly above the switches which means there would be less force hitting the switch). Also going to go back to my point here that "slam clicks" have always been well tolerated until what the last 2 years? Just tested on my WMO 1.1a as well happens with it to actually it's way more noticeable than my g403 or g400s I'm just going to go with if slam clicking is an issue it's either poor form in how you hold your mouse or your mouse has a terrible internal design. Not that it matters I doesn't really apply that often for the extra latency to be a big deal, it's that all of the 3366 sensor mice and plus a few others from the same era as the 3366 release all have 2-3ms higher click latency from the get go than a g400, which in all honesty really should be the reverse.


----------



## qsxcv

for manufacturers the correct way to avoid slam clicks is 1. light buttons 2. no rattling 3. switch not pre-loaded/pre-tensioned too much


----------



## Chirsu

Aghrrr, I come on, Logitech, release the dimensions and price already, I can't wait to see it! >_<

Edit: It is probably coming in the end of august, which is waaay too long. I guess I'll have to order another set of hyperglides for my fk1 T_T


----------



## gunit2004




----------



## Avalar

Better drop AFTER the Astrum or rip my bank account.


----------



## madbrayniak

gunit2004 said:


>


 doesn't look like it is Powerplay


----------



## ewiggle

Avalar said:


> Better drop AFTER the Astrum or rip my bank account.


I need a month long purchasing break. NEED it. Hoping for a very staggered release between these.


----------



## Segura

Found it on one Chinese site.


----------



## TrancePlant

Oh my goodness it's basically going to be a Roccat Kone Pure M but wireless with Logitech stuff...I'll take one ticket to the hype train please.


----------



## kingfoxii

the picture with the 900 looks a bit stupit. .since this mouse is so long.. i cant believe this.


----------



## munchzilla

Chirsu said:


> Aghrrr, I come on, Logitech, release the dimensions and price already, I can't wait to see it! >_<
> 
> Edit: It is probably coming in the end of august, which is waaay too long. I guess I'll have to order another set of hyperglides for my fk1 T_T


what makes you think it's coming then? just curious since I have no idea about release dates, just hoping it's sooner rather than later


----------



## xmr1

madbrayniak said:


> doesn't look like it is Powerplay


He's not using PowerPlay but that doesn't mean it's not supported. You would need to see if there's a slot on the bottom of the mouse for the module.


----------



## frunction

I'm surprised that the NDA is apparently lifted since streamers are showing it, but there's no official info/preview/reviews/promos yet...


----------



## dwnfall

gunit2004 said:


>


looks sexy af


----------



## popups

Seems like they will announce it when they feel the firmware is good to go. Most likely there are already videos and reviews done.


----------



## Avalar

frunction said:


> I'm surprised that the NDA is apparently lifted since streamers are showing it, but there's no official info/preview/reviews/promos yet...


I guess the more people that know about it _before_ it's released, the better. Would give you time to make room for it in your wallet lol.


----------



## xmr1

popups said:


> Seems like they will announce it when they feel the firmware is good to go. Most likely there are already videos and reviews done.


I doubt it's firmware holding it up. Probably just manufacturing and logistics stuff.


----------



## popups

xmr1 said:


> I doubt it's firmware holding it up. Probably just manufacturing and logistics stuff.


Usually when they hand out the mouse to sponsored players they want them to test it out for bugs.


----------



## qsxcv

if this many people are showing it on stream it should be pretty much finalized


----------



## xmr1

popups said:


> Usually when they hand out the mouse to sponsored players they want them to test it out for bugs.


Sure, early on behind the scenes. They're not going to be bug testing firmware in the middle of tournament play.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

It's all just a tease. Recall the wired G Pro's pre-release? It was just like this.



popups said:


> sponsored players


gotta test the esportness.


----------



## discoprince

shape reminds me a lot more of the Zowie AM than the Zowie FK


----------



## Luxer

Stole this from reddit.


----------



## a_ak57

Luxer said:


> Stole this from reddit.
> 
> *snip*



Was this just someone's random idea of how to release a G400 with Logitech's modern design trends? Because if that's supposed to be based on the leaked pics from that Finnish site, it's realistically not close to the G400's shape:


----------



## Luxer

yea it's just a mock up


----------



## kawzir

From the above pictures, it seems that this new mouse is using the same mouse feet shape design of G403 and added the bottom piece of G305.

Hope it doesn't glide as bad as the stock feet of G403, otherwise it's perfect for me.


----------



## Tirppa

And I just ordered the white G305.. god damn it Logitech!


----------



## Luminair

uaokkkkkkkk said:


>


This looks great, they've basically just fixed the weird sides of the existing g pro! I look forward to this!


----------



## xlltt

Tirppa said:


> And I just ordered the white G305.. god damn it Logitech!


This is a month old thread in this forum. Where were you for that month ?


----------



## frunction

Does anyone remember how long it took from the first time we saw the original G Pro to release?

Want G 2 Pro 2 Furious


----------



## xmr1

frunction said:


> Does anyone remember how long it took from the first time we saw the original G Pro to release?
> 
> Want G 2 Pro 2 Furious


http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1604070-skadoodle-semphis-logi-new-mouse.html
6/25/2016

http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1608863-logitech-g-pro-gaming-mouse-announced.html
8/16/2016

Original G Pro launch coincided with Gamescom which starts 8/21 this year.


----------



## tygeezy

The shape looks great. Hopefully it's as small as the original gpro.


----------



## equlix

tygeezy said:


> The shape looks great. Hopefully it's as small as the original gpro.


It isn’t. If you go back a few pages you’ll see that It’s a prodigy version of the g900.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

equlix said:


> It isn’t. If you go back a few pages you’ll see that It’s a prodigy version of the g900.


The picture isn't even remotely accurate. Both the EC2A and ZA13 are 120 mm long. And the G900 is 130 mm long. the FK2 is 124 mm long.
So its ~1-2 mm shorter then the G900 and ~1-2 mm shorter then the FK2 but ~2-4 mm longer then the EC2A while being almost on par with the ZA13?

But ya it's probably not going to be as small as the G Pro.


----------



## equlix

0mega1Spawn said:


> equlix said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn’t. If you go back a few pages you’ll see that It’s a prodigy version of the g900.
> 
> 
> 
> The picture isn't even remotely accurate. Both the EC2A and ZA13 are 120 mm long. And the G900 is 130 mm long. the FK2 is 124 mm long.
> So its ~1-2 mm shorter then the G900 and ~1-2 mm shorter then the FK2 but ~2-4 mm longer then the EC2A while being almost on par with the ZA13?
> 
> But ya it's probably not going to be as small as the G Pro.
Click to expand...

 I’m sorry I’m not sure I understand what you’re trying to say. There’s already a gif that shows that the finished product is bigger than the gpro. I called it a g900 prodigy but only because that’s the closest family it has in the lineup. It wasn’t a statement of absolute measuments.


----------



## madbrayniak

Well, the GPro is on sale for $29 right now as reported by PCGamer.com. I'd wager we will see this new mouse release in a few weeks


----------



## Chirsu

xmr1 said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1604070-skadoodle-semphis-logi-new-mouse.html
> 6/25/2016
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1608863-logitech-g-pro-gaming-mouse-announced.html
> 8/16/2016
> 
> Original G Pro launch coincided with Gamescom which starts 8/21 this year.


So it's either gamescom or about 50 days since the first leak. So, sometime between 5th of July and 21st of August, THAT'S TOO LONG


----------



## aayman_farzand

I can see it now...July 4th Logitech releases the FREEDOM Red White and Blue Wireless mouse.


----------



## Venrar

Chirsu said:


> So it's either gamescom or about 50 days since the first leak. So, sometime between 5th of July and 21st of August, THAT'S TOO LONG


I just wish they would release the dimensions so I know if I should get excited or not.


----------



## abso

Will there be only the wireless version or a wired lower weight version as well?


----------



## munchzilla

so far only sightings of a wireless version have been reported.


----------



## PedMar

munchzilla said:


> so far only sightings of a wireless version have been reported.




Where?


----------



## gene-z

0mega1Spawn said:


> The picture isn't even remotely accurate. Both the EC2A and ZA13 are 120 mm long. And the G900 is 130 mm long. the FK2 is 124 mm long.
> So its ~1-2 mm shorter then the G900 and ~1-2 mm shorter then the FK2 but ~2-4 mm longer then the EC2A while being almost on par with the ZA13?
> 
> But ya it's probably not going to be as small as the G Pro.


There's video of someone comparing it next to an FK1. It's much longer than the GPRO.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

gene-z said:


> There's video of someone comparing it next to an FK1. It's much longer than the GPRO.


He compares it to the FK1 but he called the mouse he was using the FK2. But yeah still much longer than the GPRO.


----------



## equlix

aayman_farzand said:


> I can see it now...July 4th Logitech releases the FREEDOM Red White and Blue Wireless mouse.


 Close. Looks like July 20th https://fccid.io/JNZMR0070 unless extended.


----------



## xmr1

equlix said:


> Close. Looks like July 20th https://fccid.io/JNZMR0070 unless extended.


Good find.


----------



## genbarrison

Shox (closest to the camera) using the mouse if I'm not mistaken. For anyone who wants to see it live in action: https://www.twitch.tv/ex6tenz
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/277801520


----------



## munchzilla

PedMar said:


> Where?


it's on the first page and everywhere in this thread  not sure if you misunderstood? there's only a wireless version known thus far


----------



## thrillhaus

Finally a winning ambidextrous shape from Logitech. It only took a decade of trying not to copy Zowie.


----------



## suneatshours86

https://imgur.com/a/SqB1oCm

new pic from g2 bootcamp


----------



## Vlada011

What's difference between G Pro and G305, they are almost same.
But older model cost 10$ more, G PRO.
Sometimes prices on Logitech forum are not real.

Example G900 is 179 euro and G903 is 149 euro.


----------



## ncck

suneatshours86 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/SqB1oCm
> 
> new pic from g2 bootcamp


nice one, looks pretty good. Looks like smooth sides too


----------



## Staticks

I really don't understand how people like these flat-toward-the-front Kana/Kinzu/Revel type designs (although it's not clear to me yet that this is as flat as those). There's barely any room for your ring and pinky finger to grip or place. For my hands (19cm), I'm forced to strictly claw or bust. Or have your pinky just dangling around on the mousepad helplessly. And lifting is never that great, because there's so little area on the right side to grip onto.

Again, I don't know how flat this is in comparison to the aforementioned mice. In some pics, it looks taller toward the front; more of an Abyssus shape, which I do like.


----------



## Deku

Staticks said:


> I really don't understand how people like these flat-toward-the-front Kana/Kinzu/Revel type designs (although it's not clear to me yet that this is as flat as those). There's barely any room for your ring and pinky finger to grip or place. For my hands (19cm), I'm forced to strictly claw or bust. Or have your pinky just dangling around on the mousepad helplessly. And lifting is never that great, because there's so little area on the right side to grip onto.
> 
> Again, I don't know how flat this is in comparison to the aforementioned mice. In some pics, it looks taller toward the front; more of an Abyssus shape, which I do like.


My pinky and ring finger are on the right side of the mouse around the place where the right side buttons are if there are any.


----------



## detto87

suneatshours86 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/SqB1oCm
> 
> new pic from g2 bootcamp


This looks REALLY good shape wise.



Deku said:


> My pinky and ring finger are on the right side of the mouse around the place where the right side buttons are if there are any.


I know, I hate that too. The FK1 was the bare minimum I could stand in the front and only because it was designed in a way that I had a good grip that didn't hurt. WMO was similar to FK1 in that regard. This one here though looks easily like more space available in that area. So, I don't really know what you're complaining about.


----------



## Deku

detto87 said:


> This looks REALLY good shape wise.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I hate that too. The FK1 was the bare minimum I could stand in the front and only because it was designed in a way that I had a good grip that didn't hurt. WMO was similar to FK1 in that regard. This one here though looks easily like more space available in that area. So, I don't really know what you're complaining about.


I never complained, just answered the other guys question.


----------



## assface

You guys think it will use the new Hero sensor?


----------



## t3ram

i think so because the hero saves alot of battery and is performance wise nearly identical to 3360


----------



## haderon

If they are going with Hero sensor the internal battery should be much smaller/lighter than the one they use in g703/g900/g903 right? We can only hope...


----------



## DazzaInOz

I think someone said it's rgb which the Hero doesn't support so likely the same sensor as G900/400/700.


----------



## Melan

Rgb leds aren't tied to a sensor fyi.


----------



## haderon

DazzaInOz said:


> I think someone said it's rgb which the Hero doesn't support so likely the same sensor as G900/400/700.


The gimmicky RGB has nothing to do with the sensor like Melan said. Most of the companies are using ARM processors to control the RGB, macros and stuff.


----------



## CorruptBE

I'm hoping it's a 3360 though. Hell, I'm hoping for a wired release later on, that would tie in nicely with their G403 & G703 models. We've got plenty of ambi mice similar to this, but I've been waiting for one with that "Logitech quality" stamp on it.


----------



## Elrick

thrillhaus said:


> Finally a winning ambidextrous shape from Logitech. It only took a decade of trying not to copy Zowie.


No one should ever be copying Zowie, the worst decision for any Company to make.

Logitech is moving into the Premier League, simply due to the many models they have released thus far. If they can maintain the Quality and Performance, then they will be the Number 1 maker of 2018 and beyond.

As usual, I shall be waiting for the final copy of this particular Model before it gets replaced with another release, further on down the line.


----------



## hza

CorruptBE said:


> I'm hoping it's a 3360 though. Hell, I'm hoping for a wired release later on, that would tie in nicely with their G403 & G703 models. We've got plenty of ambi mice similar to this, but I've been waiting for one with that "Logitech quality" stamp on it.


I wouldn't bet on that since you can use it in wired mode like 900/903/403/703. Don't get me wrong, I'd appreciate an "only wired" version as well, but I doubt Logitech will come up with that.


----------



## CorruptBE

A wired version is only for weight reasons obviously 



Elrick said:


> No one should ever be copying Zowie, the worst decision for any Company to make.


Depends. There's 1 thing Zowie got right: get a few great shapes and deliver them in multiple sizes. If anything, Zowie just needs to sort out their buttons, jump on the 3360 bandwagon (for their entire lineup) and maybe add a 3rd shape.


----------



## Elrick

CorruptBE said:


> There's 1 thing Zowie got right: get a few great shapes and deliver them in multiple sizes. If anything, Zowie just needs to sort out their buttons, jump on the 3360 bandwagon (for their entire lineup) and maybe add a 3rd shape.


And fix their SCROLL WHEELS. It has gotten worse over time mainly due to picking cheaper and cheaper mechanisms :skull: .

With Logitech, their current switches and scroll wheels are fine, not fantastic but extremely usable. Their shapes are also getting there, hence a lot more releases shall be coming which goes to show they are willing to listen and spend money in developing new input devices.

Sounding like a Fanboy for Logitech, never thought of ever being that but upon purchasing their latest gear and not being thoroughly disappointed, is a step in the right direction :thumb: .


----------



## mjc12

Elrick said:


> And fix their SCROLL WHEELS. It has gotten worse over time mainly due to picking cheaper and cheaper mechanisms :skull: .
> 
> With Logitech, their current switches and scroll wheels are fine, not fantastic but extremely usable. Their shapes are also getting there, hence a lot more releases shall be coming which goes to show they are willing to listen and spend money in developing new input devices.
> 
> Sounding like a Fanboy for Logitech, never thought of ever being that but upon purchasing their latest gear and not being thoroughly disappointed, is a step in the right direction :thumb: .


Forreal. My yellow logo FK1 scroll wheel feels so good it boggles my mind that mostly the same company also made the scroll wheel on my EC1-A that is noticeably loose and rattles forward to back.


----------



## Elrick

mjc12 said:


> Forreal. My yellow logo FK1 scroll wheel feels so good it boggles my mind that mostly the same company also made the scroll wheel on my EC1-A that is noticeably loose and rattles forward to back.


I also have two ORIGINAL FK Zowie's and three Yellow Logo models and they were the Perfect Mice (except for the old sensors) ever made by Zowie.

Go out there and buy TODAY the current Models from Zowie and you'll see how far they have fallen. Eventually they will need to update the onboard sensors but also hoping they concentrate (pay for) decent Huano switches and Alps scroll wheels (heavenly dream for myself).

Then they would have a fighting chance against the other Giants in the industry. Why is it that multi billion dollar corporations listen to our pleading and yet the smaller companies ignore us completely?

Don't get me wrong, I do not want Zowie to fold up their deck-chairs and leave us forever but I want them to at least, put an effort into constructing decent input devices instead of the current cheap quality junk, which isn't worthy of anyone's wallet.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Melan said:


> Rgb leds aren't tied to a sensor fyi.





haderon said:


> The gimmicky RGB has nothing to do with the sensor like Melan said. Most of the companies are using ARM processors to control the RGB, macros and stuff.


LOL forgive my noobness. I'm no electronics genius! I guess the point from the OP I was trying to paraphrase was that none of the mice with hero sensor have rgb/lighting so likely this one is 3360 with internal battery.


----------



## thrillhaus

Elrick said:


> No one should ever be copying Zowie, the worst decision for any Company to make.


I'm talking specifically about shape. The one thing that Zowie does right, better than anyone else is simple, no frills, comfortable shapes. The one thing that Logitech has been doing wrong in the last ~5 years since their "Logitech G" rebranding is being too edgy (in both definitions) with their shapes. Their performance, tech, and innovation has been second to none otherwise.



Staticks said:


> I really don't understand how people like these flat-toward-the-front Kana/Kinzu/Revel type designs (although it's not clear to me yet that this is as flat as those). There's barely any room for your ring and pinky finger to grip or place. For my hands (19cm), I'm forced to strictly claw or bust.


You said it. It's claw or bust, but for people who do claw, the "slim ambi" shape is one of, if not the best.


----------



## trhead

Looks like Shox is using a Zowie (FK1+ ?) vs BIG. Perhaps the new Logi wireless was too small?

big if true


----------



## SolidX

trhead said:


> Looks like Shox is using a Zowie (FK1+ ?) vs BIG. Perhaps the new Logi wireless was too small?
> 
> big if true


That's the reason they lost the game. Wouldn't have happened with the new Logitech


----------



## xmr1

trhead said:


> Looks like Shox is using a Zowie (FK1+ ?) vs BIG. Perhaps the new Logi wireless was too small?
> 
> big if true


Probably because this new G Pro isn't really that much like an FK even though everyone is calling it an FK clone.


----------



## gene-z

xmr1 said:


> Probably because this new G Pro isn't really that much like an FK even though everyone is calling it an FK clone.


Except the part where the guy that has an early copy has said it's like the FK1 with a larger hump.


----------



## xmr1

gene-z said:


> Except the part where the guy that has an early copy has said it's like the FK1 with a larger hump.


He can say it feels like Donald Trump's hair if he wants but the pictures tell the real story.


----------



## trhead

Yeah it looks more like a mini G900.


----------



## gene-z

xmr1 said:


> He can say it feels like Donald Trump's hair if he wants but the pictures tell the real story.


Uh, the pictures make it look near identical to an FK1. It even has the inward curved sides identical to the FK1. The guy that has it, had both side by side and said it's nearly the same, just feels like a fuller version of the FK1.










Saying it's not like the FK1 is kind of silly when the photo above makes them look nearly identical in size. It's rightfully been dubbed an FK1 alternative for good reason. If anything, the GPRO tag it also received makes far less sense, as it's a large mouse.

And if you crop them side by side:


----------



## xmr1

gene-z said:


> Uh, the pictures make it look near identical to an FK1. It even has the inward curved sides identical to the FK1. The guy that has it, had both side by side and said it's nearly the same, just feels like a fuller version of the FK1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying it's not like the FK1 is kind of silly when the photo above makes them look nearly identical in size. It's rightfully been dubbed an FK1 alternative for good reason. If anything, the GPRO tag it also received makes far less sense, as it's a large mouse.
> 
> And if you crop them side by side:




















Sorry but all ambidextrous mice are not like the FK. A general comparison by a player who admits there are differences doesn't change that.


----------



## Leopardi

gene-z said:


> Uh, the pictures make it look near identical to an FK1. It even has the inward curved sides identical to the FK1. The guy that has it, had both side by side and said it's nearly the same, just feels like a fuller version of the FK1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying it's not like the FK1 is kind of silly when the photo above makes them look nearly identical in size. It's rightfully been dubbed an FK1 alternative for good reason. If anything, the GPRO tag it also received makes far less sense, as it's a large mouse.


Makes it look clearly wider looking at the shadows on the FK1. And if it's taller as well, it could be good. FK1 is too small for medium hands even.


----------



## RealSteelH6

xmr1 said:


>


In that photo the mouse looks way taller. Could it be they are going to release it with different shapes like fk/za?


----------



## xmr1

RealSteelH6 said:


> In that photo the mouse looks way taller. Could it be they are going to release it with different shapes like fk/za?


Doubt it. It's not super tall as you can see from the G403 comparison clip posted before but it is clearly a taller and more curved mouse all the way through the body than the FK. What makes the FK unique among the countless ) ( ambidextrous mice is the extremely low vertical profile. The wireless G Pro 2 or whatever it's going to be called should be more similar to mice like the Sensei and IO 1.1 if anything.


----------



## t3ram

Ive resized and layed both mice over each other and the Logitech is a bit higher at the same length + the back on the Zowie is not as round as on Logitech
https://imgur.com/a/BEIg2qg


----------



## popups

It looks as tall as a DeathAdder. Way taller than a FK.

That's too tall for me to use the way I do the FK or ZA. I don't think I would want to use an ambidextrous mouse taller than 38mm. And I don't like very high side buttons.


----------



## Ramla777

I think it has a shape more similar to the wmo, revel, dm1, and steelseries sensei. Though I'm not sure if its larger or smaller but same type of design. I hope its smaller in size then a wmo personally. Have the official dimensions been released yet?


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

xmr1 said:


> Sorry but all ambidextrous mice are not like the FK. A general comparison by a player who admits there are differences doesn't change that.


I don't get what i'm supposed to see.


----------



## munchzilla

t3ram said:


> Ive resized and layed both mice over each other and the Logitech is a bit higher at the same length + the back on the Zowie is not as round as on Logitech
> https://imgur.com/a/BEIg2qg


thank you very much, I was going to try making one as well. do you have the energy to do one from the top angle as well?

I think that will show the difference in hump width as well, which I hope is a bit wider than FK1. 

--

regarding size:
personally I think the hump looks bigger no matter how you twist it, and I think it will feel very noticeably bigger in hand. which I'm hoping as well, because the FK1 is a little small for me, it's a little narrow hump-wise.

would also love to see this compared to the ZA11/12 (whichever is closer in size )


----------



## Staticks

If it's taller than the FK1 at the front, the same length, and ~85 grams, I'm definitely in.

This thing can't come out soon enough.


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah I'm in.


----------



## t3ram

munchzilla said:


> thank you very much, I was going to try making one as well. do you have the energy to do one from the top angle as well?
> 
> I think that will show the difference in hump width as well, which I hope is a bit wider than FK1.


So if its the same size the waist is a bit thicker 
https://imgur.com/a/XEmbcNT


----------



## Tirppa

xlltt said:


> This is a month old thread in this forum. Where were you for that month ?


In Finland :| We don't get all the new cool toys same time the rest of the world does


----------



## Neshy414

Sign me up, i'm in! 

I was kinda hoping Logitech would tease/reveal it at ESL One Cologne this weekend but that didn't happen, either way i'm pretty excited for this thing.


----------



## popups

If they were already done with the mouse it should be in the news already.


----------



## xmr1

RJN has his review copy and players have been using it in tournaments. Just a matter of days now.


----------



## Reoxy

Any idea about the weight of this mouse? Tired of heavy wireless mouses.(g403 atm)


----------



## suneatshours86

I get a lot of downvote on reddit when two weeks ago I said that it was way closer to an fk1+ and not to and fk2 (looking at shox hands)

bah hype down


----------



## t3ram

suneatshours86 said:


> I get a lot of downvote on reddit when two weeks ago I said that it was way closer to an fk1+ and not to and fk2 (looking at shox hands)
> 
> bah hype down


reddit is **** with its downvotes...


----------



## vanir1337

suneatshours86 said:


> I get a lot of downvote on reddit when two weeks ago I said that it was way closer to an fk1+ and not to and fk2 (looking at shox hands)
> 
> bah hype down


The mousereview subreddit is full of absolutely clueless people, what did you expect?


----------



## haderon

suneatshours86 said:


> I get a lot of downvote on reddit when two weeks ago I said that it was way closer to an fk1+ and not to and fk2 (looking at shox hands)
> 
> bah hype down


Who said its like FK2? Babybay's picture is showing the new mouse next to FK1 (he made a mistake on stream and said its FK2 but latter he corrected himself) and we can see the new mouse is slightly bigger than FK1.

https://i.imgur.com/kaap6sZ.png


----------



## cr0wnest

vanir1337 said:


> The mousereview subreddit is full of absolutely clueless people, what did you expect?


I couldn't agree more. There was this dude who got down voted because he said he uses 500hz poll rate on 3360 sensor mice and 1000hz polling rate on 3310 sensor mice. I literally WutFace.



haderon said:


> Who said its like FK2? Babybay's picture is showing the new mouse next to FK1 (he made a mistake on stream and said its FK2 but latter he corrected himself) and we can see the new mouse is slightly bigger than FK1.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/kaap6sZ.png


That's what I was afraid of, the mouse being close to the FK1. The FK2 is only just about right for my 16.5cmx8.5cm hands, any bigger would pretty much make it unusable for me.


----------



## popups

Looks like a huge mouse that will be heavier than 85g. I don't know if FPS players would really want such a large mouse. They would want it to be not very large so they can have a little more control over the mouse.


----------



## fuzzybass

Yea... that side-by-side pic, it seems the Logitech is quite a big bigger than the FK1 (if that is indeed the FK1), even counting for perspective and the fact that the Logitech is closer to the camera. 

A few people said they would prefer a bigger mouse, but probably not for me. I might check it out, but pretty much every single Logitech mouse in recent years (G502, G303, G Pro, G403, G900) had some stupid deal breaker, so not counting on anything.


----------



## Staticks

popups said:


> Looks like a huge mouse that will be heavier than 85g. I don't know if FPS players would really want such a large mouse. They would want it to be not very large so they can have a little more control over the mouse.


The G403 is a "yuge" mouse, but Logitech managed to get it down to just 87 grams.

Of course, the G403 isn't wireless, and doesn't have buttons on both sides, so those two differentials could very well add weight to this new mouse. Unfortunately.

Can only hope and pray for something that ends up under 90 grams. Otherwise, just stick w/ Finalmouse, or G403.


----------



## Melan

G403 is wireless tho. One of them that is.


----------



## Luxer

I'd say it looks more like the original Sensei than the FK1+. FK series has a very low hump, this mouse is much more elevated.


----------



## popups

The G403 is not that big. It's like a tall EC2.

I rather have a low and wide mouse over a thin and tall mouse. Tall mice make sense for ergo shapes.

Considering how they made the shell, wheel, buttons and lack of top button, it's probably a lot lighter than you would think. I wonder if the indicator lights on top are actually touch sensitive not just LEDs.


----------



## hza

On MX Master (2S) they light up when you lift the mouse afaik. Might be the same here.


----------



## mjc12

403 is pretty wide at the front though, the biggest thing stopping me from liking the shape is how wide it is at the front compared to at the back. Messes with my grip especially with my big hands and my fingers naturally finding their way pretty far up the mouse. This shape looks like it'll be really good for me.


----------



## Chirsu

xmr1 said:


> RJN has his review copy and players have been using it in tournaments. Just a matter of days now.


Where did this info come from? I'd expect it to come out in a week, around 20th July.



cr0wnest said:


> I couldn't agree more. There was this dude who got down voted because he said he uses 500hz poll rate on 3360 sensor mice and 1000hz polling rate on 3310 sensor mice. I literally WutFace.


Curious to know why 500hz polling rate is better on 3360


----------



## haderon

FM PR team atm - there is no difference b/w wireless and wired mouse when it comes to weight and feel LUL. Korean testers about the new wireless G pro - its SUPER LIGHT, something we haven't seen yet on the market.


----------



## oxidized

Staticks said:


> Can only hope and pray for something that ends up under 90 grams.


Yeah like you'd feel the difference between say 93 and 85gr.


----------



## cr0wnest

Chirsu said:


> Curious to know why 500hz polling rate is better on 3360


Personally I'd say its placebo effect on his part but who knows? I've read on other forums where this guy said his recoil control in CSGO is better with his mouse set to 125hz. The thing is no one should get down voted for merely stating what works for them even if it sounds ridiculous.


----------



## m4gg0t

New logitech mice hype! Maybe now i can stop buying mice...


----------



## virtual sorcery

oxidized said:


> Yeah like you'd feel the difference between say 93 and 85gr.


Actually it would be quite easy to notice it.


----------



## haderon

Another photo of the new mouse - https://imgur.com/a/Pjg4MSf


----------



## oxidized

virtual sorcery said:


> Actually it would be quite easy to notice it.


Bs, almost nobody is that sensitive, besides how are 8gr less going to matter in any case?


----------



## vanir1337

oxidized said:


> Bs, almost nobody is that sensitive, besides how are 8gr less going to matter in any case?


8g is quite easily noticable tbh.


----------



## oxidized

vanir1337 said:


> 8g is quite easily noticable tbh.


I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between 90 and 80 if i blindfolded you


----------



## Avalar

oxidized said:


> vanir1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8g is quite easily noticable tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between 90 and 80 if i blindfolded you
Click to expand...

Shoot, I would. It’s a little more complicated with me, though. To me, it feels like the difference between 110g to 100g, or 100g to 90g, is much less of an improvement than 90g to 80g, or 80g to 70g.

About noticing the difference of the weight thing. I can feel my G502 get heavier with at least two more weights in it. I think each weight is 3.6 grams iirc.


----------



## vanir1337

oxidized said:


> I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between 90 and 80 if i blindfolded you


And I am pretty sure I would. If you can't I guess you got nerve damage or something, but it's nuff said about this topic.


----------



## oxidized

Avalar said:


> Shoot, I would. It’s a little more complicated with me, though. To me, it feels like the difference between 110g to 100g, or 100g to 90g, is much less of an improvement than 90g to 80g, or 80g to 70g.
> 
> About noticing the difference of the weight thing. I can feel my G502 get heavier with at least two more weights in it. I think each weight is 3.6 grams iirc.


Nah, it's probably a mental thing amplifying it, that together with this kind of "race to lightest" of small manufacturers. Lighter =/= better, or at least not always, and keep in mind that most of the time quality build is sacrificed to quench this foolish thirst for featherweight mice.


----------



## haderon

Dude you wont notice the 10g in something that weights 1kg but you sure will in something thats 90g. Are you a troll or something?


----------



## vanir1337

oxidized said:


> Nah, it's probably a mental thing amplifying it, that together with this kind of "race to lightest" of small manufacturers. Lighter =/= better, or at least not always, and keep in mind that most of the time quality build is sacrificed to quench this foolish thirst for featherweight mice.


I'm quite fine with my 80g Venator, I don't seek a lighter option, because the shape and buttons are superior aspects in my opinion. However it's not true to say that 8-10 grams are negligible.


----------



## a_ak57

If you're saying nobody could pick up a mouse and say "yup that's 83g" then you're right, but it's absolutely incorrect to say that if you have an 80g mouse and 90g mouse that you can't tell them apart. Grab a G403 sometime and try for yourself. This isn't like people talking about how the 3310 is "garbage" compared to the 3360 or something, it's a difference anyone should be able to notice.


----------



## oxidized

haderon said:


> Dude you wont notice the 10g in something that weights 1kg but you sure will in something thats 90g. Are you a troll something?


Yeah maybe, not as troll as you, that's for sure.

Also your comparison doesn't work, 10 grams over 90 grams is a ninth of the weight, besides, that sensitivity disappears the lower you get with weight, 1 gram over 9 grams is impossible to sense, 10 grams over 90 grams is surely easier than that, but you wouldn't notice if gave you 2 of the same mouse weighting 80 and 90 grams, ofc while blindfolded and without you knowing, adding weights doesn't count because in that case the weight will be unbalanced.



a_ak57 said:


> If you're saying nobody could pick up a mouse and say "yup that's 83g" then you're right, but it's absolutely incorrect to say that if you have an 80g mouse and 90g mouse that you can't tell them apart. Grab a G403 sometime and try for yourself. This isn't like people talking about how the 3310 is "garbage" compared to the 3360 or something, it's a difference anyone should be able to notice.


Actually sensor talks make a lot more sense than this craze.


----------



## haderon

And people say reddit is bad.... this guy lol.


----------



## oxidized

haderon said:


> And people say reddit is bad.... this guy lol.



Yeah go back there, seems more suitable for people like you. See you.


----------



## Avalar

Lol no need to get hostile, guys. To each their own opinion.^-^

Anyway, from a practical standpoint, I don’t think making mice less than around 85g is _essential_. I think it’s a good number to aim for, and that way, you don’t have to potentially sacrifice build quality, or some other features, to get there. I personally don’t know anyone that would straight up refuse to use a mouse just because it weighs 85g.


----------



## oxidized

Avalar said:


> Lol no need to get hostile, guys. To each their own opinion.^-^
> 
> Anyway, from a practical standpoint, I don’t think making mice less than around 85g is _essential_. I think it’s a good number to aim for, and that way, you don’t have to potentially sacrifice build quality, or some other features, to get there. I personally don’t know anyone that would straight up refuse to use a mouse just because it weighs 85g.


Yeah that's part of my point, and also why i wrote what i wrote. People saying "hopefully it's less than 90 grams because if it's more, they can keep it" LMAO.


----------



## deepor

oxidized said:


> I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between 90 and 80 if i blindfolded you


Did you try it yourself? Do you have a mouse you can experiment with for this question?

I got interested in how noticeable it would be (or not be), and I came up with this experiment here for me:

I have a G305 here. When using it with a normal Alkaline AA battery, it's 97 g. Using a Lithium AA battery, it's 89 g. I measured this myself with the scale I have in my kitchen.

These two different weights for the G305 are definitely noticeable to me. I don't know if this is caused by a different balance. I can't feel a change in the balance when comparing, I can only feel that it's a different weight. Both lifting the mouse and also simply swiping it around on the mouse pad feel different. It's pretty easy to feel the difference, I don't need to concentrate hard to decide.

Thinking about why you might disagree, perhaps you are using a different grip? I use finger-tip grip. Only the front of my palm touches the back of the mouse, and just very lightly, and only sometimes, not all of the time. Perhaps when using a palm-grip or a claw-grip, a different weight when swiping and lifting is harder to notice? Are you maybe using a large mouse, not something small like a G305?

Btw., those 8g added when going from 89g to 97g in my experiment here, if you translate it to percentages, it is a 9% increase in weight (89 * 1.09 = 97).


----------



## oxidized

deepor said:


> Did you try it yourself? Do you have a mouse you can experiment with for this question?
> 
> I got interested in how noticeable it would be (or not be), and I came up with this experiment here for me:
> 
> I have a G305 here. When using it with a normal Alkaline AA battery, it's 97 g. Using a Lithium AA battery, it's 89 g. I measured this myself with the scale I have in my kitchen.
> 
> These two different weights for the G305 are definitely noticeable to me. I don't know if this is caused by a different balance. I can't feel a change in the balance when comparing, I can only feel that it's a different weight. Both lifting the mouse and also simply swiping it around on the mouse pad feel different. It's pretty easy to feel the difference, I don't need to concentrate hard to decide.
> 
> Thinking about why you might disagree, perhaps you are using a different grip? I use finger-tip grip. Only the front of my palm touches the back of the mouse, and just very lightly, and only sometimes, not all of the time. Perhaps when using a palm-grip or a claw-grip, a different weight when swiping and lifting is harder to notice? Are you maybe using a large mouse, not something small like a G305?
> 
> Btw., those 8g added when going from 89g to 97g in my experiment here, if you translate it to percentages, it is a 9% increase in weight (89 * 1.09 = 97).


No, i must say i never tried anything too particular, thing is adding the battery adds weight, yes, but it adds weight in a defined part of the mouse, the fact you don't feel the same way about the mouse is exactly why it's the balance and not the weight itself, that's why i said adding weights on the mouse doesn't count, because i can feel a little different too with my G403 if i add my 10g weight, but i don't think "wow that's heavy" i just feel sliiiightly different, it's all about balance, but slightly, you can have a 100 grams mouse feeling "lighter" than a 85 grams one, only because it's balanced better. 
I do claw grip, that might change a bit, but again, my point is that not buying a possibly great mouse only because it weights 8 grams more, is just foolish and pointless.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

oxidized said:


> Yeah that's part of my point, and also why i wrote what i wrote. People saying "hopefully it's less than 90 grams because if it's more, they can keep it" LMAO.


"I can have my opinions but nobody else can have theirs."

When I change the Battery on my G305 I noticed it immediately. But of course it doesn't fit with your narrative so you will dismiss it completely.


----------



## oxidized

0mega1Spawn said:


> "I can have my opinions but nobody else can have theirs."
> 
> When I change the Battery on my G305 I noticed it immediately. But of course it doesn't fit with your narrative so you will dismiss it completely.



Are you reading what i write? I said it's about balance, not weight, if you change the battery you're going to change the balance.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

oxidized said:


> Are you reading what i write? I said it's about balance, not weight, if you change the battery you're going to change the balance.


"Nah, it's probably a mental thing amplifying it, that together with this kind of "race to lightest" of small manufacturers. Lighter =/= better, or at least not always, and keep in mind that most of the time quality build is sacrificed to quench this foolish thirst for featherweight mice."

"1 gram over 9 grams is impossible to sense, 10 grams over 90 grams is surely easier than that, but you wouldn't notice if gave you 2 of the same mouse weighting 80 and 90 grams"

"ofc while blindfolded and without you knowing, adding weights doesn't count because in that case the weight will be unbalanced." The only time you mentioned balance was to dismiss someone's argument.

Also the original comment was about non modified mice so the balance should be a non issue.


----------



## oxidized

0mega1Spawn said:


> "Nah, it's probably a mental thing amplifying it, that together with this kind of "race to lightest" of small manufacturers. Lighter =/= better, or at least not always, and keep in mind that most of the time quality build is sacrificed to quench this foolish thirst for featherweight mice."
> 
> "1 gram over 9 grams is impossible to sense, 10 grams over 90 grams is surely easier than that, but you wouldn't notice if gave you 2 of the same mouse weighting 80 and 90 grams"
> 
> "ofc while blindfolded and without you knowing, adding weights doesn't count because in that case the weight will be unbalanced." The only time you mentioned balance was to dismiss someone's argument.


I said from the beginning that weight is not that important at those values, then i added that's balance changing the feeling if anything, not 8 grams more, stop this nonsense for the love of god.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

oxidized said:


> I said from the beginning that weight is not that important at those values.


And I was saying your wrong.



oxidized said:


> stop this nonsense for the love of god.


I will agree if it goes both ways.


----------



## oxidized

0mega1Spawn said:


> And I was saying your wrong.


Yeah keep doing that, you're only fooling yourself, maybe you're one of those who bought those trash mice like finalmouse and similar stuff only because of the weight, i guess it's good to have a mouse made of plastic that's thin like a paper sheet, and you can tell it's made so bad just by looking at it, but hey it's 25 grams, it's perfect!


----------



## Luxer

As someone who uses a very low sensitiivity for FPS's going from 90g to 80g is very noticeable.


----------



## oxidized

Luxer said:


> As someone who uses a very low sensitiivity for FPS's going from 90g to 80g is very noticeable.


Yeah i can only imagine, i bet you're not even half as good on your main game, with those 10 grams more...


----------



## Luxer

oxidized said:


> Yeah i can only imagine, i bet you're not even half as good on your main game, with those 10 grams more...


I'm legendary eagle master in CS:GO, would you like me to post my esea profile?

When I switched from original Sensei(102g) to Sensei Raw(90g) it did improve my aim, especially against fast strafers. When I switched to the FM ultra light I actually had to lower my sensitivity a little bit to compensate for the weight change. You're just an idiot.


----------



## oxidized

Luxer said:


> I'm legendary eagle master in CS:GO, would you like me to post my esea profile?
> 
> When I switched from original Sensei(102g) to Sensei Raw(90g) it did improve my aim, especially against fast strafers. When I switched to the FM ultra light I actually had to lower my sensitivity a little bit to compensate for the weight change. You're just an idiot.



"I'm legendary eagle master in CS:GO, would you like me to post my esea profile?"

What's this? How is it related to my argument?

The original sensei had a terrible sensor and wasn't a good mouse overall. Not mentioning acceleration and smoothing. Oh yeah and again you got that much better because it weighted 10 grams less than what you had previously. I'm an idiot, and you buy crappy stuff from moneygrabbing startups, no idea who wins here...


----------



## Luxer

Because you sound like someone who is bad at competitive FPS games. For general gaming weight doesn't matter that much, but when you play against very good players in a competitive based game tiny things like mouse weight does make a difference.


----------



## MichaelDeets

Luxer said:


> Because you sound like someone who is bad at competitive FPS games. For general gaming weight doesn't matter that much, but when you play against very good players in a competitive based game tiny things like mouse weight does make a difference.



You're getting offended by your own misconception. He wasn't calling you bad, he said that the 10g difference (80g->90g) wouldn't change your 'game' (or performance).


----------



## oxidized

Luxer said:


> Because you sound like someone who is bad at competitive FPS games. For general gaming weight doesn't matter that much, but when you play against very good players in a competitive based game tiny things like mouse weight does make a difference.


And precisely in what case i sounded like someone bad at competitive FPS games (LEM on CSGO doesn't make you automatically good, i reached that too and i have like 450 hours in that game)? 
I played competitive at decent levels on different games, luckily it happened when craze like these weren't even a thing, or they came out when i "retired" but i'm not a mouse enthusiast like many of you like to think about themselves, i just bought enough mice to understand what really makes the difference, and that's not 10 or 8 grams more.
Now i'm not probably buying this mouse from logitech when it comes out, but surely it isn't because it's 92 grams instead of 84...And honestly while you're ofc free to do whatever you think best, don't come here trying making a fool out of people who just point you that you're probably barking at the wrong tree, because most of people here do (i still remember someone, multiple times, literally cutting in half their mice, to lose like 10/15 grams, the guy posted pics of his mice literally cut in half, now what do you call this? Please.), actually mind more about the shape, the sensor, and the balance, instead of something as relative as weight and don't forget about build quality, because that's what makes your mouse last.



MichaelDeets said:


> You're getting offended by your own misconception. He wasn't calling you bad, he said that the 10g difference (80g->90g) wouldn't change your 'game' (or performance).


Thanks, my english isn't that good, i'm sure, but i thought that was clear enough tho.


----------



## xmr1

10g is very easily noticeable. Take off G305 cover which is 8 or 9g and it's obvious.


----------



## predict

Please... 10grams worth of difference in LEM does not mean anything lol.. Generally ofc weight matters but to an extent.. but shape trumps weight anyways.


----------



## oxidized

xmr1 said:


> 10g is very easily noticeable. Take off G305 cover which is 8 or 9g and it's obvious.


Yeah and removing the part where you lay your hand is surely not changing at all the feeling right? Instead you'd notice 9 grams less!


----------



## xmr1

oxidized said:


> Yeah and removing the part where you lay your hand is surely not changing at all the feeling right? Instead you'd notice 9 grams less!


Or you could use some logic and test it with fingertip. Would bet my bank account against yours I would pass a blind test for this.


----------



## oxidized

xmr1 said:


> Or you could use some logic and test it with fingertip. Would bet my bank account against yours I would pass a blind test for this.


Well i can assure you're not going to win much in case you do 

Besides, it's possible that grip style influences that a bit, but most of people is still making a bigger deal out of this than it actually is, even people who don't use fingertips grip, truth is no matter the grip or the skill, what matters most is shape and sensor, and weight remains very relative, and in most cases irrelevant, especially at these values.

With this i'm done, i give up, i don't want to prolong the OT.


----------



## Avalar

oxidized said:


> Yeah and removing the part where you lay your hand is surely not changing at all the feeling right? Instead you'd notice 9 grams less!


Yeah, but if you fingertip the mouse, that doesn't apply anymore.


----------



## oxidized

Avalar said:


> Yeah, but if you fingertip the mouse, that doesn't apply anymore.


Yeah, i didn't think about it initially, but still...


----------



## deepor

oxidized said:


> Well i can assure you're not going to win much in case you do
> 
> Besides, it's possible that grip style influences that a bit, but most of people is still making a bigger deal out of this than it actually is, even people who don't use fingertips grip, truth is no matter the grip or the skill, what matters most is shape and sensor, and weight remains very relative, and in most cases irrelevant, especially at these values.
> 
> With this i'm done, i give up, i don't want to prolong the OT.


Yeah, trying to take a step back while thinking about what the weight will really mean for this particular mouse:

I bet this mouse here will be around 90g. Logitech already managed to get close to that with the G305, and for this mouse here it seems they did stuff like give the mouse wheel spokes to make it lighter, so they perhaps worked on weight more aggressively than normal.

Now 90g would already be a pretty good weight for a wired mouse, but this one here will be wireless. You then don't have to drag a cable around while using the mouse. That should count for a lot when judging the weight and comparing with other mice that might be lighter.


----------



## popups

The felt weight added by a cable is about 3g. Taking off the cable and right side buttons on my FK was something like 8g, which was very noticeable weight difference from a 85g mouse. The internal weight inside the G100s makes the average consumer think the mouse is higher quality purely due to ~13g of added mass. Going up or down 10g will change the experience. I don't think the experience is as amplified when the mouse is very heavy to start.

Personally, I don't want to use a mouse over 85g. I would rather use a 75g wired mouse over an 85-90g wireless mouse. The 66g of a G100s is much more pleasant than the 90g of an EC2.


----------



## RaleighStClair

I modded my FK2 by removing the right-side buttons and cutting the button board off, as well as removing the screws associate with that side of the board. I believe it knocked off 10g. It was very noticeable to me and a buddy of mine -- whom also uses an FK2, currently.


----------



## Staticks

predict said:


> Please... 10grams worth of difference in LEM does not mean anything lol.. Generally ofc weight matters but to an extent.. but shape trumps weight anyways.


Shape and weight are inextricably interrelated.

A 90 gram mouse with good grip and ledges for easy lifting will feel lighter than an 80-85 gram mouse that's slippery or doesn't have a good shape for lifting.


----------



## Staticks

oxidized said:


> Yeah that's part of my point, and also why i wrote what i wrote. People saying "hopefully it's less than 90 grams because if it's more, they can keep it" LMAO.


You seem to be referring to my statement. Here is the exact quote:



Staticks said:


> The G403 is a "yuge" mouse, but Logitech managed to get it down to just 87 grams.
> 
> Of course, the G403 isn't wireless, and doesn't have buttons on both sides, so those two differentials could very well add weight to this new mouse. Unfortunately.
> 
> *Can only hope and pray for something that ends up under 90 grams.* Otherwise, just stick w/ Finalmouse, or G403.


Obviously, 90 grams is just an arbitrary number I chose to make a larger point that lightness is one of the most critical factors in how one performs with a mouse (although some people claim to aim better with heavier mice--to each his own). There is no magical threshold of exactly 90 grams, wherein a 91 gram mouse is unusable, terrible, and insta-boycott. This nuance shouldn't require elaboration.

There's no way in hell I'd be able to tell the difference between a 91 gram mouse, and an 89 gram mouse. That was never the point I was trying to make. The broader, more important point I was making is that, all things being equal, a lighter mouse is preferable (for me at least).


----------



## Nivity

This oxidized dude seems to think his opinion is the opinion of everyone in the world, I guess he is clueless about the world.
And yes, lower weight is better for some, like me.

Anyway, oxidized is fixated that his idea is the only correct one in this world, there is no use even trying to argue with a person like that.


----------



## oxidized

Nivity said:


> This oxidized dude seems to think his opinion is the opinion of everyone in the world, I guess he is clueless about the world.
> And yes, lower weight is better for some, like me.
> 
> Anyway, oxidized is fixated that his idea is the only correct one in this world, there is no use even trying to argue with a person like that.


Hey you really want to continue with the OT? I've got no problem with that. I still stand behind what i said, which isn't my idea, it's just facts.



Staticks said:


> There's no way in hell I'd be able to tell the difference between a 91 gram mouse, and an 89 gram mouse. That was never the point I was trying to make. The broader, more important point I was making is that, all things being equal, a lighter mouse is preferable (for me at least).


Fact is, many THINK they prefer a lighter mouse because if they ever visited this forum, at least once, there hasn't been one person aside from like me, who said that weight doesn't matter that much, and 8 grams aren't going to change your life, but more like how those 8 grams are distributed across the whole device, so if the guy is insecure about his idea, coming here will make him secure that lighter is better, always, and that he should cut parts of his device off, in order to obtain those 10 grams less which would surely change his performance in games.


----------



## vanir1337

oxidized said:


> it's just facts.


Just stop with this topic dude, clearly everyone is against you for a reason.  I'm not saying you're clueless, but you're not right/weren't right with your original statement either.


----------



## oxidized

vanir1337 said:


> Just stop with this topic dude, clearly everyone is against you for a reason.  I'm not saying you're clueless, but you're not right/weren't right with your original statement either.


I told you already why "everyone" is against me. Besides i wrote i gave up, and people started picking up the argument again, what should i do?


----------



## kackbratze

wake up.
browse overclock forums.
see there's 6 new pages on the new logitech wireless mouse. 
think: "there must have been an announcement or news"
open thread, see it's only people arguing about a stupid thing.
be sad.


----------



## oxidized

kackbratze said:


> wake up.
> browse overclock forums.
> see there's 6 new pages on the new logitech wireless mouse.
> think: "there must have been an announcement or news"
> open thread, see it's only people arguing about a stupid thing.
> be sad.


You're 100% right sir.


----------



## cdcd

popups said:


> Personally, I don't want to use a mouse over 85g. I would rather use a 75g wired mouse over an 85-90g wireless mouse. The 66g of a G100s is much more pleasant than the 90g of an EC2.



EC2-A is actually closer to ~95g.


----------



## dlano

Weight on it's own isn't a main factor, it's the perception of weight relative to the size of the mouse itself. 

A Ventus X, being a large ergo shaped mouse around 95g with no weights and weight door, feels "lighter" for it's size relative to a say G Pro, a much smaller mouse that isn't significantly lighter. The point being, the smaller the mouse the greater affect even minor weight changes can have on your perception of it. 

This is magnified even more so by the sensitivity you use, lower sense meaning moving the mouse much more ergo more awareness of said perception. This perception could then affect gameplay, either practically or psychologically in a feeling of being slower. In which case if having a lighter mouse can make you play better, why not? Placebo doesn't have to be a bad thing.

Can we maybe agree on this and move on now?


----------



## PedMar

oxidized said:


> Nivity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This oxidized dude seems to think his opinion is the opinion of everyone in the world, I guess he is clueless about the world.
> And yes, lower weight is better for some, like me.
> 
> Anyway, oxidized is fixated that his idea is the only correct one in this world, there is no use even trying to argue with a person like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you really want to continue with the OT? I've got no problem with that. I still stand behind what i said, which isn't my idea, it's just facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Staticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way in hell I'd be able to tell the difference between a 91 gram mouse, and an 89 gram mouse. That was never the point I was trying to make. The broader, more important point I was making is that, all things being equal, a lighter mouse is preferable (for me at least).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is, many THINK they prefer a lighter mouse because if they ever visited this forum, at least once, there hasn't been one person aside from like me, who said that weight doesn't matter that much, and 8 grams aren't going to change your life, but more like how those 8 grams are distributed across the whole device, so if the guy is insecure about his idea, coming here will make him secure that lighter is better, always, and that he should cut parts of his device off, in order to obtain those 10 grams less which would surely change his performance in games.
Click to expand...


8 Grams are noticeable for those of us who have weak wrists from gaming...


----------



## Poodle

Does a mouse feel heavier when moving it horizontally if it has worse mouse feet in comparison to better ones?


----------



## Chirsu

kackbratze said:


> wake up.
> browse overclock forums.
> see there's 6 new pages on the new logitech wireless mouse.
> think: "there must have been an announcement or news"
> open thread, see it's only people arguing about a stupid thing.
> be sad.


T_T, same here, what the hell, people really should take their stupid arguments to personal messages or separate threads, I am pretty sure most people won't even read this stuff


----------



## oxidized

Poodle said:


> Does a mouse feel heavier when moving it horizontally if it has worse mouse feet in comparison to better ones?



Possible, that's why weight is relative in most of the cases.


----------



## Ashbury

Chirsu said:


> T_T, same here, what the hell, people really should take their stupid arguments to personal messages or separate threads, I am pretty sure most people won't even read this stuff


Same. No one cares whether or not you, personally, care about 8-10 grams of mouse weight. It is important to some people; unimportant to others. We don't need six pages on it. Or even one.

Can we all just agree that people prioritize differently the shape, weight, sensor, feet, cord, clicks, etc. of a mouse and may have very different preferences regarding the same? And can we avoid attacking each other in just an immature manner? 

To be honest, I want to permanently block the posters who took up six pages in this thread and I'd like the block to apply to anything coming from their IP addresses, including reddit, PC game matchmaking, social media, etc. GLOBAL blocking. That is what we need. The ability to just erase people online.


----------



## Melan

Because you can't deal with other people opinions? Wow.


----------



## oxidized

Ashbury said:


> Same. No one cares whether or not you, personally, care about 8-10 grams of mouse weight. It is important to some people; unimportant to others. We don't need six pages on it. Or even one.
> 
> Can we all just agree that people prioritize differently the shape, weight, sensor, feet, cord, clicks, etc. of a mouse and may have very different preferences regarding the same? And can we avoid attacking each other in just an immature manner?
> 
> To be honest, I want to permanently block the posters who took up six pages in this thread and I'd like the block to apply to anything coming from their IP addresses, including reddit, PC game matchmaking, social media, etc. GLOBAL blocking. That is what we need. The ability to just erase people online.


I'd actually block people like you, this is a forum people argue discuss and fight also, although this isn't the case, at least from my part. If you can't handle this, then leave, nobody called you personally, but if you want to complain about the OT well do, i ended my OT 2 pages after my first post, but someone wanted to continue, continued quoting my messages multiple times, and i would answer ofc. 
Oh and these 6 pages you talk about are actually 3 and not even all the posts are related to this.


----------



## Nivity

Ashbury said:


> Same. No one cares whether or not you, personally, care about 8-10 grams of mouse weight. It is important to some people; unimportant to others. We don't need six pages on it. Or even one.
> 
> Can we all just agree that people prioritize differently the shape, weight, sensor, feet, cord, clicks, etc. of a mouse and may have very different preferences regarding the same? And can we avoid attacking each other in just an immature manner?
> 
> To be honest, I want to permanently block the posters who took up six pages in this thread and I'd like the block to apply to anything coming from their IP addresses, including reddit, PC game matchmaking, social media, etc. GLOBAL blocking. That is what we need. The ability to just erase people online.


Well, you are one of the people talking about it still


----------



## Luxer

Just block him and move on, he likes starting flame wars.


----------



## Neshy414

Back on topic, is there anything new to talk about? Any new photos someone grabbed of this mouse?


----------



## Luxer

Nothing until the 20th when it's (probably) going to be officially revealed. That's the date Logitech listed on their product ID application to the FCC: https://fccid.io/JNZMR0070/Letter/Confidentiality-Request-long-short-term-pdf-3836185


----------



## Neshy414

Ah very nice, hopefully soon then. Been a while since i've been excited for a new mouse. Last few months were pretty boring.


----------



## ryan92084

Now that we are back on topic lets stay there let's stay there shall we?


----------



## Staticks

There's nothing to talk about on the topic at hand, because there haven't been any recent updates. Hence the idle bickering.

The fact that it's likely over 90 grams (unless Logitech made weight reduction advancements even after G403), puts a damper on my enthusiasm for this mouse, however. I like my ambi mice to be light and easy to pick up.


----------



## m4gg0t

I really hope it doesn't have buttons on both sides.


----------



## equlix

it's like the g900. you can pick the side you want the buttons on.


----------



## Staticks

equlix said:


> it's like the g900. you can pick the side you want the buttons on.


Confirmed? Or speculation?


----------



## equlix

Staticks said:


> Confirmed? Or speculation?


you can see the blanks for them here 1 https://ibb.co/cnBVco 2 https://gfycat.com/WavyQuerulousBadger


semi related picture https://i.redd.it/2iwfaykzxg911.png


----------



## haderon

Yeah few of the London Spitfire (C9) players were using the mouse last night and it seems there is no side buttons on the right side -

https://clips.twitch.tv/SlipperyImportantKoalaKappaRoss


----------



## wein07

Is the any ETA on this so far?


----------



## Neshy414

wein07 said:


> Is the any ETA on this so far?


Announcement maybe, possibly, on July the 20th or there about. See Luxer's comment over here:



Luxer said:


> Nothing until the 20th when it's (probably) going to be officially revealed. That's the date Logitech listed on their product ID application to the FCC: https://fccid.io/JNZMR0070/Letter/Confidentiality-Request-long-short-term-pdf-3836185


----------



## Chirsu

Staticks said:


> Confirmed? Or speculation?


It was noticeable on multiple pictures and clips from streams, take a look even at the ones at the start of the thread. On one picture you can clearly see buttons on both sides. On another picture - only on one side.


----------



## Ashbury

It would be great if they made multiple sizes and gave us the option to include or not include buttons on the right side.


----------



## tacomn

What I do not understand is that I have seen atleast 2 modals with differing humps. The one shox had actually looked like a fk. But the ones I see now have a high hump and more towards the back. Hopefully they didn't change the design.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Back on topic, when people talk about july 20th being the day the mouse's NDA lift day. Does that mean its going to be released or information on it just gets to be told to the public? Debating on waiting for this mouse or just pulling the trigger and buying a G305.


----------



## xmr1

The 20th is just when certain information from their FCC application is no longer confidential. The most likely outcome is we get a official word from Logitech on or before that date but I guess theoretically it could be a little longer if there are production delays. We already know what it looks like and what the name is but from the unreleased FCC docs we'll also see the battery size and an approximate measurement of the mouse (example from G903).


----------



## Luxer

tacomn said:


> What I do not understand is that I have seen atleast 2 modals with differing humps. The one shox had actually looked like a fk. But the ones I see now have a high hump and more towards the back. Hopefully they didn't change the design.


It does have a higher hump than the FK but the top is also elevated so it probably won't feel awkward like the ZA series. It looks more like a FK1+/Sensei hybrid.


----------



## Neshy414

Yeah i'm pretty interested to see how this mouse feels. I've kinda forced myself into liking the shape of the ZA because, while i played best with the FK, i felt it was a little too low for me. Which resulted in me never really finding the right grip for it and later on developing some pretty severe shoulder pains, weirdly. The ZA's high hump on the other hand forced my hand into holding it in a specific way and, once i got used to that, all was fine. 

So i'm curious to see if a FK'ish shape but with a higher profile will work for me. Oh and also, knowing recent Logitech mice, the coating and mousewheel will probably be great so i can eliminate the need for a second mouse for work/general gaming/browsing, because Zowie has seemingly forgotten how to make either of those things work.


----------



## Chirsu

AuraDesruu said:


> Back on topic, when people talk about july 20th being the day the mouse's NDA lift day. Does that mean its going to be released or information on it just gets to be told to the public? Debating on waiting for this mouse or just pulling the trigger and buying a G305.


I am currently using G305 with Lithium AA on my work laptop and it's good for that, but for gaming - I'd suggest waiting for this new mouse. G305 with AA lithium feels unbalanced to me and I would suggest not gaming on it. However I didn't try the lithium AAA + tinfoil yet.



Luxer said:


> It does have a higher hump than the FK but the top is also elevated so it probably won't feel awkward like the ZA series. It looks more like a FK1+/Sensei hybrid.


Yes, it seems like the hump/shape is more similar to original sensei shape, but the length is bigger, which makes it similar to FK. I think it can be pretty good.


Also on the topic of the July 20th - seeing so many people using it in tournaments makes me thing that everything is ready and on July 20th we will see multiple reviews posted at the same time, once NDA is lifted.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Can't wait for chris pate's post on this mouse.
:^)


----------



## ncck

AuraDesruu said:


> Can't wait for chris pate's post on this mouse.
> :^)


I don't think he posts here anymore or change positions in the company, haven't seen him in a long time


----------



## cdcd

ncck said:


> I don't think he posts here anymore or change positions in the company, haven't seen him in a long time



He's still somewhat active on reddit


----------



## AuraDesruu

ncck said:


> I don't think he posts here anymore or change positions in the company, haven't seen him in a long time


Does Logitech not love us anymore


----------



## frunction

ncck said:


> I don't think he posts here anymore or change positions in the company, haven't seen him in a long time


He quit posting here since a bunch of users called him a liar.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...te-says-higher-dpi-2-3ms-more-responsive.html


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

> since a bunch of users called him a liar.


----------



## Staticks

Overclock forum posters are classy.


----------



## discoprince

anyone seen or have any idea if there will be a wired version of the mouse? only seen wireless so far.


----------



## vf-

Staticks said:


> Overclock forum posters are classy.


It's the nature of most forums and the Internet in general.


----------



## Elrick

Luxer said:


> It does have a higher hump than the FK but the top is also elevated so it probably won't feel awkward like the ZA series. It looks more like a FK1+/Sensei hybrid.


Hoping YES, it becomes an Update rather than a straight out COPY of another design.

Because it's Logitech bringing it to us, suspect they will also provide a range of updates for this product. Hoping it might even be their new main series of mouse, like their G400 series.

Haven't seen another G400 style of release that kept on going for years, before they finally finished that one off.


----------



## AuraDesruu

frunction said:


> He quit posting here since a bunch of users called him a liar.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...te-says-higher-dpi-2-3ms-more-responsive.html


Wow, that is actually really irritating that cpate left because three dudes couldn't stop aruging over a single frame of smoothing.
Seriously not worth losing cpate over that small little argument. Cpate was a cool dude and it makes me sad that he isnt going to announce the g pro wireless on this forum when it comes out. I enjoyed his posts on the G Pro when it first came out.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Eh, if it was over something as insignificant as someone disagreeing with him, then it would have happened anyway.


----------



## AuraDesruu

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> Eh, if it was over something as insignificant as someone disagreeing with him, then it would have happened anyway.


Judging from the thread, I don't think it was disagreement that was really the issue. The two posters at the end that kept going on about the smoothing issue pretty much handled it terribly. 
It was pretty much indirectly calling him dumb tbh.


----------



## Arc0s

Wait didn’t Cpate get promoted to a different position? I thought that’s why he didn’t post anymore.


----------



## PedMar

Arc0s said:


> Wait didn’t Cpate get promoted to a different position? I thought that’s why he didn’t post anymore.


According to his linkedin he has the same position since 2012 "Senior Product Manager - Gaming" https://www.linkedin.com/in/cpate


----------



## popups

I don't see why he would come in here to announce something that isn't supposed to be announced. He also can't talk about certain things regardless and the things he can are probably well known at this point. There is also the rules of this forum that make it hard for him to speak.

It's a hassle and likely not necessary.


----------



## kawzir

would probably buy this mouse if it's sub-95g. G403 wireless was too heavy and I have difficulties on gripping it as my hands are always dry. Although the ambi-shape should be easier to grip.


----------



## exeandrey

kawzir said:


> would probably buy this mouse if it's sub-95g. G403 wireless was too heavy and I have difficulties on gripping it as my hands are always dry. Although the ambi-shape should be easier to grip.


It's near 80 grams my boi . prepare your money/


----------



## kevin-L

exeandrey said:


> It's near 80 grams my boi . prepare your money/


Do you know this for sure?


----------



## haderon

Many korean testers said its super light for a wireless mouse.


----------



## kawzir

exeandrey said:


> It's near 80 grams my boi . prepare your money/


If it's true I won't even think LOL

I also have a paracord ready for my EC2-B, maybe I will wait until this mouse release


----------



## t3ram

Somebody has seens this picture?
I have read that the weight is ~85g


----------



## chort

t3ram said:


> Somebody has seens this picture?
> I have read that the weight is ~85g


how can it be the same size as the sensei 310 and smaller than the za13?


----------



## xmr1

That image is inaccurate since they didn't relatively scale the mice. Look how big the Kone Pure is haha. Wouldn't be too hard to fix but you'd still have to guess how long the wireless G Pro is.


----------



## t3ram

xmr1 said:


> That image is inaccurate since they didn't relatively scale the mice. Look how big the Kone Pure is haha. Wouldn't be too hard to fix but you'd still have to guess how long the wireless G Pro is.


the size is not accurate but you can see the form diffenrences


----------



## vanir1337

t3ram said:


> the size is not accurate but you can see the form diffenrences


Which is pretty pointless without the correct sizing tbh. But still an okay effort nonetheless.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

t3ram said:


> Somebody has seens this picture?
> I have read that the weight is ~85g


Ya, that picture is pretty laughably off.

The ZA13 and EC2 are the same length and the G900 is 130 mm where the FK2 is 124 mm.


----------



## Nivity

exeandrey said:


> It's near 80 grams my boi . prepare your money/


I very much doubt this is even possible.

I am waiting for this still though  
Started using my Sensei 310 again just to get used to a heavier mouse after using my FM for some time now.


----------



## choZeN

Just to clarify, will the mouse me purchasable on the 20th?


----------



## kackbratze

no one knows.


----------



## Zhuni

What's significant about the 20th?


----------



## haderon

This - https://fccid.io/JNZMR0070


----------



## haderon

The battery inside is really small compared to the one used in g403/703/g900/g903 which is 750mAh (14,4g) - https://imgur.com/a/1KrmKrJ


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

haderon said:


> The battery inside is really small compared to the one used in g403/703/g900/g903 which is 750mAh (14,4g) - https://imgur.com/a/1KrmKrJ


That also probably means that theirs a very good chance if not essentially confirmed that it will use the Hero sensor.


----------



## haderon

Yeah I was thinking the same and I don't mind it at all. Are we gonna see a wireless mouse with internal battery under 90g?


----------



## popups

Unshielded cable?

I don't think they would use the Hero because I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## haderon

Why, what's wrong with the HERO sensor? Very few USB cables are actually shielded.


----------



## kawzir

Then we can pretty much confirm it's ~90g, OMG

I don't mind it's hero sensor in it,


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

popups said:


> Unshielded cable?
> 
> I don't think they would use the Hero because I wouldn't buy it.


???????

I don't think there making it for you. Besides the Hero sensor is essentially as good as the 3366.


----------



## popups

0mega1Spawn said:


> I don't think there making it for you.


Oh, okay. Then I don't need to pay attention to this mouse anymore.


----------



## Zhuni

Does seem odd. I was ready to buy a standard but when I saw new cable I'm going to wait. I imagine loads of people thought the same. Hopefully the stock will clear soon though!


----------



## haderon

Zhuni said:


> Does seem odd. I was ready to buy a standard but when I saw new cable I'm going to wait. I imagine loads of people thought the same. Hopefully the stock will clear soon though!


This isn't the FM thread lol


----------



## oxidized

Pics for the new cable? Not that i mind that much since it's a wireless mouse...

nvm i'm on another planet lol


----------



## Zhuni

Haha sorry getting old!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Personally, I think the shape of these mice are fine, they are just too small for my hand.


----------



## IceAero

xxicrimsonixx said:


> Personally, I think the shape of these mice are fine, they are just too small for my hand.


I agree. I love my G Pro and G303, but they are a bit small for my 21cm hand and they lead to some pain in my 5th finger as it has to flex so much to hold the mouse! Still, I've learned to relax my grip.

Honestly, if the sides of the G Pro didn't have such a strange contour, it would be perfect. That's why I'm hoping this new mouse is (1) a little bigger than the G Pro, and (2) has 'normal' sides. From what I've seen, this new mouse might have both.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

popups said:


> Oh, okay. Then I don't need to pay attention to this mouse anymore.


but...if you don't buy it, you won't able to whine about it not perfectly fitting your hand!


----------



## qsxcv

PedMar said:


> According to his linkedin he has the same position since 2012 "Senior Product Manager - Gaming" https://www.linkedin.com/in/cpate


iirc he went from managing mice to managing all/most of the gaming stuff


----------



## gunit2004

There was some chatter on Reddit about when the mouse will release. Someone said it might be October and then a pro Overwatch player was talking about it and said it definitely not coming October (which implies it should be sooner than that? Hopefully August/September?)

https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8zs2dt/new_logitech_mouse_confirmed_not_coming_out_in/


----------



## haderon

Reddit logic - "OW player said the mouse isn't coming in the random month I asked fior (October), OMG it must be delayed then". Logitech usually doesn't hype or like the leaks before the release date.


----------



## cr0wnest

haderon said:


> Reddit logic - "OW player said the mouse isn't coming in the random month I asked fior (October), OMG it must be delayed then". Logitech usually doesn't hype or like the leaks before the release date.


Exactly. The streamer purposely made it sound vague because he's not allowed to say out the release date. Just because its not coming out in Oct doesn't mean its not coming out in Aug or Sept. But try telling that to Redditors.


----------



## xmr1

https://support.jaybirdsport.com/s/...ireless-Gaming-Mouse-Technical-Specifications

85g boys. Solid.

125x63.5x40mm dimensions.

HERO sensor.

Removable side buttons.


----------



## JustinSane

xmr1 said:


> https://support.jaybirdsport.com/s/...ireless-Gaming-Mouse-Technical-Specifications
> 
> 85g boys. Solid.
> 
> 125x63.5x40mm dimensions.
> 
> HERO sensor.


Ooooo boy. And another one on my desk...lol

Removable side buttons confirmed too.


----------



## haderon

xmr1 said:


> https://support.jaybirdsport.com/s/...ireless-Gaming-Mouse-Technical-Specifications
> 
> 85g boys. Solid.
> 
> 125x63.5x40mm dimensions.
> 
> HERO sensor.
> 
> Removable side buttons.


Okay I'm hyped now.


----------



## gunit2004

85g with a built in battery that provides 60hr battery life (without lighting) and 45 hrs with lighting.

Damn, that sounds amazing.

Also, seems to be POWERPLAY compatible for wireless charging. Says the module ups the weight to 87.5g.


----------



## gunit2004

This will put the FK comparisons to rest. 

- Similar length to FK2
- Every other dimension slightly larger than the FK1+ (slightly wider and taller than FK1+)

So it's not exactly a SMALL mouse... will fill the hand quite nicely.

G Pro Wireless: 125mm Height, 63.5 mm Width, 40mm Depth 










40mm depth is equal to the hump of the largest ZA series the ZA11... yikes that is quite the hump now that I think about it.


----------



## haderon

This mouse is perfect for a claw grip, it has everthing FK2 was missing - slightly taller and wider but still 85g. I think this mouse will retire my g303.


----------



## JustinSane

haderon said:


> This mouse is perfect for a claw grip, it has everthing FK2 was missing - slightly taller and wider but still 85g. I think this mouse will retire my g303.


Was just thinking the same thing. I like the G900 and wish it was a little shorter. This seems to be it.

Are they about to drop this on us tonight? I didn't think it was actually going to happen on a Friday. I thought they normally announced these on Mondays or Tuesdays.


----------



## Avalar

Below 90g. About time. I mean, we all knew it was possible.


----------



## muso

https://support.jaybirdsport.com/s/...ireless-Gaming-Mouse-Technical-Specifications


----------



## kingfoxii

All we need no is the releasedate!!!


----------



## AlphaKat

Anyone have a picture of the bottom of the mouse?


----------



## kevin-L

If I'm reading the specs correctly, the wireless charging version of the mouse is only 0.2g heavier than a wired g403? So... does anyone know how good those wireless charging pads actually are as mouse surfaces?
Edit: nevermind, just looked it up and it seems like there's only one wireless charging pad model, and it's only 12x13


----------



## Chirsu

That's very promising, I hope it's 58mm or less between the fingers


----------



## Chirsu

gunit2004 said:


> This will put the FK comparisons to rest.
> 
> - Similar length to FK2
> - Every other dimension slightly larger than the FK1+ (slightly wider and taller than FK1+)
> 
> So it's not exactly a SMALL mouse... will fill the hand quite nicely.
> 
> G Pro Wireless: 125mm Height, 63.5 mm Width, 40mm Depth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm depth is equal to the hump of the largest ZA series the ZA11... yikes that is quite the hump now that I think about it.



Nah, the hump shape is still more like fk, which is good, ZA hump is really weird to me. Also it is NOT closer to FK1+ in other dimensions, keep in mind that on images you posted the width is measured between the fingers and on in the widest part of the mouse, but G Pro Wireless width is the max width of the mouse. I think it's closer to FK1 and NOT FK1+.


----------



## PedMar

Isnt this supposed to be out today?


----------



## ncck

PedMar said:


> Isnt this supposed to be out today?


Just information today is pretty much the only confirmed thing, press releases or even full release is just speculation - both could be today, next week, or whenever


----------



## furiCSGO

Nooo! I Want a fk2 size if not "fk3".


----------



## xmr1

xmr1 said:


> https://support.jaybirdsport.com/s/...ireless-Gaming-Mouse-Technical-Specifications
> 
> 85g boys. Solid.
> 
> 125x63.5x40mm dimensions.
> 
> HERO sensor.
> 
> Removable side buttons.


So that was the good news, even though they took the site down (screenshots here). The bad news is the FCC documents that were supposed to become available today are now confidential until 10/28/2018 after Logitech's request. It appears release is delayed a while for some reason.

https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo..._id=KiI4Ye4b0uoeV9SVBDYM5w==&fcc_id=JNZMR0070


----------



## Leopardi

furiCSGO said:


> Nooo! I Want a fk2 size if not "fk3".


How small hands do you have? FK1 is too small for even medium hands like mine (19x10cm).

What a shame this will be wireless. Couldn't care less to buy batteries every few months, and if it is internal battery operated, I might as well keep it in a cord, which means I pay for nothing with the wireless.


----------



## nillington

Leopardi said:


> How small hands do you have? FK1 is too small for even medium hands like mine (19x10cm).
> 
> What a shame this will be wireless. Couldn't care less to buy batteries every few months, and if it is internal battery operated, I might as well keep it in a cord, which means I pay for nothing with the wireless.


It has a built in rechargeable battery tho... Why not use it as wireless?


----------



## revoc

Leopardi said:


> How small hands do you have? FK1 is too small for even medium hands like mine (19x10cm).
> 
> What a shame this will be wireless. Couldn't care less to buy batteries every few months, and if it is internal battery operated, I might as well keep it in a cord, which means I pay for nothing with the wireless.


Your mind is still stuck in the past.


----------



## popups

That's a very tall ambi mouse. If I remember correctly, that's taller than the Intellimouse and Wheel Mouse.

Seeing the mouse feet, the height, sensor and cable, I don't think it's something I would use. I'll probably will use the Ninox mouse over the Logitech.


----------



## haderon

xmr1 said:


> So that was the good news, even though they took the site down (screenshots here). The bad news is the FCC documents that were supposed to become available today are now confidential until 10/28/2018 after Logitech's request. It appears release is delayed a while for some reason.
> 
> https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo..._id=KiI4Ye4b0uoeV9SVBDYM5w==&fcc_id=JNZMR0070



Hmmm something isn't right with the mouse if they have to dalay it for so long....


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

furiCSGO said:


> Nooo! I Want a fk2 size if not "fk3".


Me as well. My hype actually has gone down quite a bit after seeing the leaks and making my current "FK3" mouse.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

xmr1 said:


> The bad news is the FCC documents that were supposed to become available today are now confidential until 10/28/2018 after Logitech's request. It appears release is delayed a while for some reason.


All of that is normally what happens.


----------



## muso

thats probably just like an allowable extension date or something


----------



## haderon

Why give streamers and pro players a mouse you gonna delay for months? I gave up and ordered a normal FM pro.


----------



## xenchris

According to 

https://apps.fcc.gov/kdb/GetAttachm...quest Procedures v01r02&tracking_number=41731

a short term confidentiality can be extended to a maximum of 180 days since submission. The confidentiality agreement which requested the original date of 20th of July was submitted on the 2nd of May: 

https://fccid.io/JNZMR0070/Letter/Confidentiality-Request-long-short-term-3836185

So basically they just extended to the maximum amount they can.


----------



## trism

Wow, I thought it was going to be bigger. This could be the first Logitech mouse I actually could use daily. It's a bit tall but not sure how that feels. 63.5 mm width at the widest point is superb. Calculating from the leaked picture, the narrowest spot at the middle would be around 60-61 mm, but it seems to have a slight \ / curve, so it could be less than 60 mm grip width for me.

250 mAh and up to 60 hours... wow. The HERO is quite a bit more power efficient when compared to 3366. Didn't e.g. G900 have a 750 mAh battery? Maybe they use a new wireless IC too.


----------



## popups

haderon said:


> Why give streamers and pro players a mouse you gonna delay for months? I gave up and ordered a normal FM pro.


I did not think it was ready to be released. Just because they show it to the public early doesn't mean it's ready. Allowing sponsored players -- who fans love -- to use the product in public will build hype and free marketing with no work necessary. Also, they can get reactions to their design before it's brought to market.



popups said:


> Seems like they will announce it when they feel the firmware is good to go. Most likely there are already videos and reviews done.





xmr1 said:


> I doubt it's firmware holding it up. Probably just manufacturing and logistics stuff.





popups said:


> Usually when they hand out the mouse to sponsored players they want them to test it out for bugs.


----------



## Nx87

https://imgur.com/a/OGQNf7b

85g and removable side buttons niiice


----------



## TonyDeez

IIRC PowerPlay requires two magnet as points of contact, which means that we can further reduce this 85g mouse more by removing the magnets (and maybe the cover) inside that some of us don't need. If it's like any other PowerPlay mouse, the magnets weigh about 4g. Here's hoping.


----------



## xmr1

popups said:


> I did not think it was ready to be released. Just because they show it to the public early doesn't mean it's ready. Allowing sponsored players -- who fans love -- to use the product in public will build hype and free marketing with no work necessary. Also, they can get reactions to their design before it's brought to market.


Firmware is probably the most trivial part of their process and they wouldn't have pro players use buggy firmware in tournaments. I would still strongly bet against that being the reason for any delay here. We also know that retail marketing images were sent to some stores, we have a final spec sheet, and that at least one mouse reviewer has a copy of the mouse. Still confident saying the product has been finished. Now it's just up to marketing and manufacturing.


----------



## equlix

xmr1 said:


> Firmware is probably the most trivial part of their process and they wouldn't have pro players use buggy firmware in tournaments. I would still strongly bet against that being the reason for any delay here. We also know that retail marketing images were sent to some stores, we have a final spec sheet, and that at least one mouse reviewer has a copy of the mouse. Still confident saying the product has been finished. Now it's just up to marketing and manufacturing.


 The fcc dates had me hopefull for a July launch but with that scratched my money
is still on a launch event at gamescom.


----------



## popups

xmr1 said:


> Firmware is probably the most trivial part of their process and they wouldn't have pro players use buggy firmware in tournaments. I would still strongly bet against that being the reason for any delay here. We also know that retail marketing images were sent to some stores, we have a final spec sheet, and that at least one mouse reviewer has a copy of the mouse. Still confident saying the product has been finished. Now it's just up to marketing and manufacturing.


I said firmware could be a reason it was out in the open without being in the news (considering previous situations). They have to get the sensor, MCU, wireless, drivers and software done to a high enough level...

They do give players unfinished products to use and some of those players choose to use them in competition. I know people have done that, I have seen it. Sometimes you can spot the prototypes at tournaments months ahead of production.

Manufacturing and delivery takes about 2-3 months. If the product isn't done/finalized it will take much longer than that. Shipping to the States from China takes about a month. So, unless there is some weird economic issue, it should be coming out in a few weeks if the product is already final.


----------



## m4gg0t

But why a HERO sensor?


----------



## Melan

More power efficient and performs about the same as 3366.


----------



## AuraDesruu

The fact that people have to ask why the HERO sensor blows my mind
I thought it was obvious but :shrug:


----------



## hza

People wanted a 3366, that's all. For some it matters even when it's negligible. Not a bad thing to want something.


----------



## gunit2004

hza said:


> People wanted a 3366, that's all. For some it matters even when it's negligible. Not a bad thing to want something.


Those people are not very smart then.

Wah wah, I want less battery life, why Logitech, why must you improve my battery life WHY?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## oxidized

Hopefully won't cost an arm. But who am i kidding


----------



## Leopardi

gunit2004 said:


> Those people are not very smart then.
> 
> Wah wah, I want less battery life, why Logitech, why must you improve my battery life WHY?!?!?!?!?!


Didn't they somehow ruin the hero sensor with the 8000dpi update for G203?


----------



## MichaelDeets

Leopardi said:


> Didn't they somehow ruin the hero sensor with the 8000dpi update for G203?



There was a load of speculation about the 8000 DPI update causing acceleration, but there have been other changes since the Mercury sensor including 12000 DPI so they're not exactly the same.


----------



## m4gg0t

3366 is the best sensor, HERO sensor might be close to it but it's not a 3366.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Yeah because you really want another 107 grams mouse right?

Honestly rather have a mouse that will last longer during gaming session and still maintain a sub 90-gram weight than have a 3366 with more weight.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Damn, I didn't know that the 3366 sensor was that heavy.


----------



## AuraDesruu

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> Damn, I didn't know that the 3366 sensor was that heavy.


Wow I love this forum's sarcasm. Obviously, there will be more weight(battery size) added to compensate for the power usage used by the 3366 vs the HERO sensor. You guys really think you could keep your 60 hours of use with the addition of the 3366?
LUL


----------



## Avalar

AuraDesruu said:


> Yeah because you really want another 107 grams mouse right?
> 
> Honestly rather have a mouse that will last longer during gaming session and still maintain a sub 90-gram weight than have a 3366 with more weight.


I don't get the debate between the HERO and 3366 sensor. Didn't they design the HERO sensor to feel no worse than the 3366? I think what people are feeling is just the difference in actual DPI between mice. When I get a new mouse, even one with the same sensor as my previous one, I expect the sensitivity to be different, even on the same DPI. Unless the company that made the mouse did something terribly wrong to it, it shouldn't be too far off, and you should be able to adjust to it. My G305 feels a little faster than my Ultralight on the same DPI setting, so when I used it, I just adjusted my game sens to compensate. I never felt that the tracking on the G305 was noticeably _worse_ than the 3360 in the Ultralight.


----------



## Faithh

AuraDesruu said:


> Wow I love this forum's sarcasm. Obviously, there will be more weight(battery size) added to compensate for the power usage used by the 3366 vs the HERO sensor. You guys really think you could keep your 60 hours of use with the addition of the 3366?
> LUL


And this is just based around the G900's 32 hours of use with a 15g 750mAh battery. There are plenty of batteries that weigh less. Hows 60 hours of use any relevant for a rechargeable mouse? 

750mAh; https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/5x34...luetooth-headset-GPS-PSP-PDA/32707931693.html
250mAh; http://liangnengkeji.manufacturer.g...674/401230-3.7V-120mAh-Li-Polymer-Battery.htm

3g of a difference (I doubt Logitech's 250mAh battery would weigh less than the 750mAh I linked) and 30 hours less of use, in exchange for a slightly better performing sensor that does at least have LOD options and doesn't suffer from LOD issues.


----------



## deepor

Faithh said:


> [...], in exchange for a slightly better performing sensor that does at least have LOD options and doesn't suffer from LOD issues.


Can you explain what you mean with "LOD issues"? Is there something I can test here with my G305 to see what those issues are?

Right now, I don't see anything weird happening if I try to come up with experiments about that by myself. The mouse behaves well if I try to lift it repeatedly in place, and it behaves well if I try to move the mouse pointer across the desktop in several short steps while repeatedly repositioning the mouse.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Faithh said:


> And this is just based around the G900's 32 hours of use with a 15g 750mAh battery. There are plenty of batteries that weigh less. Hows 60 hours of use any relevant for a rechargeable mouse?
> 
> 750mAh; https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/5x34...luetooth-headset-GPS-PSP-PDA/32707931693.html
> 250mAh; http://liangnengkeji.manufacturer.g...674/401230-3.7V-120mAh-Li-Polymer-Battery.htm
> 
> 3g of a difference (I doubt Logitech's 250mAh battery would weigh less than the 750mAh I linked) and 30 hours less of use, in exchange for a slightly better performing sensor that does at least have LOD options and doesn't suffer from LOD issues.


Out of curiosity, do people even use LGS's surface tuning when using any mouse with a 3366? I've never seen posts about the HERO sensor having LOD issues.


----------



## Avalar

AuraDesruu said:


> Out of curiosity, do people even use LGS's surface tuning when using any mouse with a 3366? I've never seen posts about the HERO sensor having LOD issues.


I'm honestly not sure what the surface tuning on LGS even does tbh. Take the Artisan Raiden, for example. My G Pro with G Pro Hyperglides, which are 0.85mm thick, spin out on that surface just as often with and without tuning. Does that mean it's _not_ changing the LOD, or are .85mm-thick feet too thick for surface tuning to compensate for?

Then I thought, maybe it changes what your _actual_ DPI relative to what your _set_ DPI is, depending on what surface you tune it on, to make your actual DPI as accurate as possible. Could it do any of that without changing the LOD, though?

The latter would be a cool feature tbh, but idk how it works. Maybe that's not even possible, though.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Avalar said:


> I'm honestly not sure what the surface tuning on LGS even does tbh. Take the Artisan Raiden, for example. My G Pro with G Pro Hyperglides, which are 0.85mm thick, spin out on that surface just as often with and without tuning. Does that mean it's _not_ changing the LOD, or are .85mm-thick feet too thick for surface tuning to compensate for?
> 
> Then I thought, maybe it changes what your _actual_ DPI relative to what your _set_ DPI is, depending on what surface you tune it on, to make your actual DPI as accurate as possible. Could it do any of that without changing the LOD, though?
> 
> The latter would be a cool feature tbh, but idk how it works. Maybe that's not even possible, though.


I feel like LGS and Razer Synapse surface tuning is really just a way for LOD adjustments. I think it would be impossible for software to figure out the friction and the type of material of the pad.


----------



## Ickz

I feel no difference between a 3366 and Hero. Does it actually make/feel a difference in real world testing/gaming? Highly doubt it. I'm not a "pro" gamer, but definitely far above average and it performs just as well as any top tier wired mouse I've used in the past - plus, it looks like actual pros are already using it if you really need some sort of validation or whatever. It's funny seeing people nit pick about little things on these forums as if it truly affects their gaming performance or something. I'll take a current-gen lightweight wireless mouse using hero over a lightweight wired mouse using 3366 any day.


----------



## Farley

Bring it on, sounds like the perfect mouse size for me. The HERO sensor is brilliant, and if you can notice a difference between it and a 3366 you're either lying or you should be tested to make sure you're not an extraterrestrial robot.


----------



## Melan

People seem to forget that Logitech actually produces HERO sensor which means they have full control of it.
Being dependent on PixArt for anything is a bad idea overall since they are pretty much a monopoly.


----------



## frunction

m4gg0t said:


> 3366 is the best sensor, HERO sensor might be close to it but it's not a 3366.



Explain why the 3366 the "best" and how the hero sensor is inferior. I am curious what the differences are.

Obviously in wireless Hero is more efficient, and 3366 has higher useless DPI, but otherwise I'm not sure what the technical difference is.


----------



## dontspamme

frunction said:


> Explain why the 3366 the "best" and how the hero sensor is inferior. I am curious what the differences are.
> 
> Obviously in wireless Hero is more efficient, and 3366 has higher useless DPI, but otherwise I'm not sure what the technical difference is.


One thing the Hero has going for it is that it has no additional smoothing/input lag kicking in at 2000 CPI. It has the same smoothing/input lag at all CPI steps.

Source: *A post made here by a poster who claimed to be a Logitech employee, but failed to supply evidence thereof. *


----------



## Wepeel

dontspamme said:


> One thing the Hero has going for it is that it has no additional smoothing/input lag kicking in at 2000 CPI. It has the same smoothing/input lag at all CPI steps.


Isn't that true for the 3366 as well?


----------



## Avalar

Wepeel said:


> dontspamme said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing the Hero has going for it is that it has no additional smoothing/input lag kicking in at 2000 CPI. It has the same smoothing/input lag at all CPI steps.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that true for the 3366 as well?
Click to expand...

I thought the case with the 3366 was that it was a few milliseconds more responsive if you increased the DPI, but the downside was more jitter, so less accurate tracking.

And that up to 2000 DPI, there’s absolutely no smoothing, because there’s no perceivable jitter at that low of a DPI anyway. In which case, I don’t understand why setting the DPI higher would cause the sensor to respond faster (that’s what CPate said a while back, at least), if adding smoothing to keep the cursor from jumping all over the place at high DPIs is what makes the sensor _less[/] responsive.

I figured the whole “zero smoothing from 200-12000” thing was just marketing, and by “zero”, they actually meant very little. Otherwise, why is 2000 DPI a significant number if every setting above and below that is supposed to perform the same?_


----------



## xmr1

Avalar said:


> I thought the case with the 3366 was that it was a few milliseconds more responsive if you increased the DPI, but the downside was more jitter, so less accurate tracking.
> 
> And that up to 2000 DPI, there’s absolutely no smoothing, because there’s no perceivable jitter at that low of a DPI anyway. In which case, I don’t understand why setting the DPI higher would cause the sensor to respond faster (that’s what CPate said a while back, at least), if adding smoothing to keep the cursor from jumping all over the place at high DPIs is what makes the sensor _less[/] responsive.
> 
> I figured the whole “zero smoothing from 200-12000” thing was just marketing, and by “zero”, they actually meant very little. Otherwise, why is 2000 DPI a significant number if every setting above and below that is supposed to perform the same?_


_

What CPate was talking about wasn't specific to 3366. It was just him saying that higher DPI can detect and report initial motion ever so slightly faster. Smoothing in 3366 is the same at every DPI step, which is either none at all or 2 frames depending on who/what you trust.

FWIW the HERO sensor in the G Pro Wireless is listed at 16000 DPI max._


----------



## tacomn

I def do notice a difference. Actually the hero sensor feels more similar to me to the razer DA elite than the the 3366


----------



## Staticks

Ickz said:


> I feel no difference between a 3366 and Hero. Does it actually make/feel a difference in real world testing/gaming? Highly doubt it. I'm not a "pro" gamer, but definitely far above average and it performs just as well as any top tier wired mouse I've used in the past - plus, it looks like actual pros are already using it if you really need some sort of validation or whatever. It's funny seeing people nit pick about little things on these forums as if it truly affects their gaming performance or something. I'll take a current-gen lightweight wireless mouse using hero over a lightweight wired mouse using 3366 any day.


In defense of this forum, we are all enthusiasts (aka, nerds and geeks) here. So being the tech-oriented and detail-oriented personalities we are, and this being a technology forum, it's not only perfectly reasonable, but imminently desirable, for people to nitpick on/hyperanalyze the most minute of details of newly-released hardware. People love their gear. And the way forward for technical progress and improvement is by "nitpicking" every single aspect of a piece of gear.

If people never complained about anything, we'd be forced to live with crappy, suboptimal, gimmicky gear right now. Like 180g mice, with built-in smoothing and acceleration, and braided and thick cables for "durability."


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

Staticks said:


> In defense of this forum, we are all enthusiasts (aka, nerds and geeks) here. So being the tech-oriented and detail-oriented personalities we are, and this being a technology forum, it's not only perfectly reasonable, but imminently desirable, for people to nitpick on/hyperanalyze the most minute of details of newly-released hardware. People love their gear. And the way forward for technical progress and improvement is by "nitpicking" every single aspect of a piece of gear.
> 
> If people never complained about anything, we'd be forced to live with crappy, suboptimal, gimmicky gear right now. Like 180g mice, with built-in smoothing and acceleration, and braided and thick cables for "durability."


Except in this case the way away from the aforementioned things like 180g mice is the Hero sensor not the 3366. 10X efficiency is nothing to laugh at. I also read quite a bit that the Hero sensor works on more surfaces even when surface tuning on 3366 mice is taken into count.


----------



## smady3

Staticks said:


> If people never complained about anything, we'd be forced to live with crappy, suboptimal, gimmicky gear right now. Like 180g mice, with built-in smoothing and acceleration, and braided and thick cables for "durability."




Like this you mean? :
https://www.amazon.com/Gaming-Mouse..._7?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1532232855&sr=1-7

or this? :

https://www.amazon.com/Perdition-Re..._8?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1532232855&sr=1-8

both top sellers on amazon.

The problem is the way some posters on here carry on , a perfectly good mouse is made to look bad. Dissecting mostly trivial details and then blowing them up into huge problems. I sometimes think they should change the forums name to OCD.


----------



## gunit2004

All of the London Overwatch pros that were using the mouse are not using it anymore... whatever that means.


----------



## Ickz

Staticks said:


> In defense of this forum, we are all enthusiasts (aka, nerds and geeks) here. So being the tech-oriented and detail-oriented personalities we are, and this being a technology forum, it's not only perfectly reasonable, but imminently desirable, for people to nitpick on/hyperanalyze the most minute of details of newly-released hardware. People love their gear. And the way forward for technical progress and improvement is by "nitpicking" every single aspect of a piece of gear.
> 
> If people never complained about anything, we'd be forced to live with crappy, suboptimal, gimmicky gear right now. Like 180g mice, with built-in smoothing and acceleration, and braided and thick cables for "durability."


Except we're talking about the 3366 vs hero sensor - where the difference is only going to be noticed in some crazy extreme testing conditions if even that. When I say nitpicking, I'm not talking about complaining about gimmicks, heavy mice, or whatnot.


----------



## Avalar

gunit2004 said:


> All of the London Overwatch pros that were using the mouse are not using it anymore... whatever that means.


Testing period? And then they all went back to what they preferred? Sounds about right to me.


----------



## cr0wnest

Staticks said:


> In defense of this forum, we are all enthusiasts (aka, nerds and geeks) here. So being the tech-oriented and detail-oriented personalities we are, and this being a technology forum, it's not only perfectly reasonable, but imminently desirable, for people to nitpick on/hyperanalyze the most minute of details of newly-released hardware. People love their gear. And the way forward for technical progress and improvement is by "nitpicking" every single aspect of a piece of gear.
> 
> If people never complained about anything, we'd be forced to live with crappy, suboptimal, gimmicky gear right now. Like 180g mice, with built-in smoothing and acceleration, and braided and thick cables for "durability."


While this is true, we have to remember that marketing terms and "cutting edge" technology/features don't mean much in the eyes of a competitive gamer. The Hero sensor may not perform 100% like a 3366 but it seems good enough that pros are willing to use them at tournaments where their livelihood is at stake. And if its good enough for them I don't see why its not good enough for us.


----------



## dontspamme

xmr1;27545086 Smoothing in 3366 is the same at every DPI step said:


> I'm pretty sure CPate said that the 3360 goes from 2 frames to 8 (think) as soon as the 3360 hits 2100CPI .
> So, big difference between using 2000CPI or 2100CPI.


----------



## hza

You all (people who believe everyone should have the same opinion of those people) should keep in mind this mouse (or other mice, keyboards, monitors, shoes) is not made only for one person.


----------



## xmr1

dontspamme said:


> I'm pretty sure CPate said that the 3360 goes from 2 frames to 8 (think) as soon as the 3360 hits 2100CPI .
> So, big difference between using 2000CPI or 2100CPI.


I don't recall what he said about 3360, if anything. I just know he has repeatedly said 3366 has zero at every step. That's what caused the back and forth between him and some other posters who pointed out what looks like 2 frames of smoothing throughout.


----------



## Avalar

What does 2 frames of smoothing do anyway?


----------



## Farley

gunit2004 said:


> All of the London Overwatch pros that were using the mouse are not using it anymore... whatever that means.


Sauce?


----------



## haderon

https://www.twitch.tv/overwatchleague watch London Spitfire vods, few of the players were using the mouse but not anymore.


----------



## gunit2004

Avalar said:


> Testing period? And then they all went back to what they preferred? Sounds about right to me.


That's what I was thinking probably happened.



Farley said:


> Sauce?


Seen them playing in the league or on stream, Birdring went back to G Pro and Fury uses a G403.


----------



## Nivity

So, can this dumb ass mouse be announced yet with a release and full information.
I am tired of waiting lul, freaking heat is making me angry.


----------



## SmashTV

xmr1 said:


> I don't recall what he said about 3360, if anything. I just know he has repeatedly said 3366 has zero at every step. That's what caused the back and forth between him and some other posters who pointed out what looks like 2 frames of smoothing throughout.


Right he kept saying it wasn't and it picks up just like smoothing does on mousetester. If it really wasn't, I wish he'd had said what it really was.


----------



## haderon

Nivity said:


> So, can this dumb ass mouse be announced yet with a release and full information.
> I am tired of waiting lul, freaking heat is making me angry.


REEEEE  For real Logitech release the damn mouse already I'll buy two I promise!


----------



## HmQuestionable

overwatch pro team general manager sponsored by logitech

https://clips.twitch.tv/DreamyImpossibleRaccoonGrammarKing

august 15th boys


----------



## munchzilla

HmQuestionable said:


> overwatch pro team general manager sponsored by logitech
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/DreamyImpossibleRaccoonGrammarKing
> 
> august 15th boys


awkie awkward, thanks for the link! I guess it's time to cryo-freeze for a few weeks...


----------



## equlix

SmashTV said:


> Right he kept saying it wasn't and it picks up just like smoothing does on mousetester. If it really wasn't, I wish he'd had said what it really was.


 It's very likely that that information is under a big fat NDA though and is specifically why he didn't answer the question in any detail when normally he was pretty open about answering questions. I can see why he would be frustrated enough to no come back though. Somebody calls into question your intelligence and competence at your job and then calls you a liar and in order to correct them you would have to out company secrets on a public forum.


----------



## kd5151

HmQuestionable said:


> overwatch pro team general manager sponsored by logitech
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/DreamyImpossibleRaccoonGrammarKing
> 
> august 15th boys


 no,sometime in august. we can't talk about it. So let's not talk about it.


----------



## SmashTV

equlix said:


> It's very likely that that information is under a big fat NDA though and is specifically why he didn't answer the question in any detail when normally he was pretty open about answering questions. I can see why he would be frustrated enough to no come back though. Somebody calls into question your intelligence and competence at your job and then calls you a liar and in order to correct them you would have to out company secrets on a public forum.


Agreed but I thought he would have had thick enough skin. He doesn't really do videos anymore so I think his involvement with the community is done for the most part. He was a good trustworthy company person though. 

Whatever it is could have helped out knowing a little more into what MouseTester picks up. He did assure it wasn't smoothing, but he never went further with it. Sucks.


----------



## TonyDeez

Thought I'd leave this here: https://imgur.com/wXdcvMy 

Magnets and lid removal for weight reductions abound!


----------



## haderon

I can see it - "we from Logitech used carbon to reduce the weight, that's why our the new mouse is going for 149$"


----------



## Inherited

meh if it's really 4 cm tall/high that'll ruin it for me.

Ultra light is that height too I believe, and it's too high/tall imo with 18x9 hands - not very fk2-like either. Way too tall for an ambi shape, probably to cater to palm grip. Fingertip, 4 cm height is just garbage.


----------



## cdcd

Nice sensor position. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mjc12

Inherited said:


> meh if it's really 4 cm tall/high that'll ruin it for me.
> 
> Ultra light is that height too I believe, and it's too high/tall imo with 18x9 hands - not very fk2-like either. Way too tall for an ambi shape, probably to cater to palm grip. Fingertip, 4 cm height is just garbage.


Just did some rough measurements and the Ultralight is more like 3.2 cm tall


----------



## Klopfer

rly ? 
40mm is too high? 
G Pro , 102 , 203 , 305 is 38,2 mm .... thats not much lower  
and yes FM scream one e.g. UL Pro ... is 40mm
for me the height of the g203 e.g. is a bit too low ...


----------



## Inherited

mjc12 said:


> Just did some rough measurements and the Ultralight is more like 3.2 cm tall


hmm? Isn't fk2 like 3.6? I have fk2 + Ultra light and I find the ultra light is too tall in the middle whatever measurement it has. I said 4 because I thought I saw that somewhere.


----------



## xmr1

Inherited said:


> hmm? Isn't fk2 like 3.6? I have fk2 + Ultra light and I find the ultra light is too tall in the middle whatever measurement it has. I said 4 because I thought I saw that somewhere.


It is 4cm at the highest point, just measured.


----------



## Leopardi

Inherited said:


> meh if it's really 4 cm tall/high that'll ruin it for me.
> 
> Ultra light is that height too I believe, and it's too high/tall imo with 18x9 hands - not very fk2-like either. Way too tall for an ambi shape, probably to cater to palm grip. Fingertip, 4 cm height is just garbage.


Sounds potentially good to me, using fingertip hybrid with some palm in the mix. Even FK1 feels too small for 19x10 hands, unless you just keep 100% fingertipping.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

TonyDeez said:


> https://imgur.com/wXdcvMy


Mirror finish. Like the old Kingsis/Flextronics mice. Cute wireless motif too.

It can't be long now...


----------



## Elrick

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> Mirror finish. Like the old Kingsis/Flextronics mice. Cute wireless motif too.
> 
> It can't be long now...


Nice sensor position, which all seem to forget these days (looking at Steelseries here for their sensor placement abomination).

Actually looks quite nice seeing the underneath of it but the reality will be the sensor and how it performs. Also the switches and scroll wheel encoder being used is another important factor here.

This could actually be their very best release yet, hoping to get one soon as it's publicly announced for sale worldwide :thumb: .


----------



## furiCSGO

My only complain is the Height..  
Hope it's lower than 40mm

There is no point in a ambi mouse.


----------



## popups

I'm not into tall thin mice. My hands are not that small anymore. I could end up getting cramps.

40mm is fine for an ergo shape because it fills that space in your palm closest to your thumb. However, on an ambi shape the apex is in the center of your palm, which doesn't allow the right side of your palm to rest naturally. Ergo shapes have that slant to fill your hand naturally whereas the ambi shape will feel like a ball is in your hand. The taller the mouse is, the more pronounced that feeling becomes.


----------



## Venrar

Width never really changes the feel of the mouse in-game to me. It's the length where I notice the difference. It's one of the reasons I love the EC2 shape. It's not unnecessarily long.


----------



## munchzilla

Venrar said:


> Width never really changes the feel of the mouse in-game to me. It's the length where I notice the difference. It's one of the reasons I love the EC2 shape. It's not unnecessarily long.


heh width is super important for me, length not so much. I have long hands/fingers so I guess that works fine for me. height and width are what matters more to me. 

really depends on who uses the mouse I guess!


----------



## RD20

RJN just streamed with it for about 3 hours at one point joking about not even sure if he could life his hand off or not. Hopefully should be for sale within the next few weeks.

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/290164926?t=01h35m08s


----------



## Kyube

-reposted same link as above-


----------



## T0XiiC

https://i.redd.it/zob9sk1aorc11.png

This was posted on reddit few minutes ago


----------



## Poodle

T0XiiC said:


> https://i.redd.it/zob9sk1aorc11.png
> 
> This was posted on reddit few minutes ago


Looks too big and uncomfortable shape for me. (18x10 hand size)


----------



## RD20

Poodle said:


> Looks too big and uncomfortable shape for me. (18x10 hand size)


Remember that the spitfire players are all fairly small


----------



## hotrodkungfury

Poodle said:


> T0XiiC said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/zob9sk1aorc11.png
> 
> This was posted on reddit few minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> Looks too big and uncomfortable shape for me. (18x10 hand size)
Click to expand...

Considering RJN just streamed with it and his 18x9 hands, I think you'll be fine. It appeared as if it fit his hand quite well.


----------



## cr0wnest

Took this from reddit. Pro Overwatch streamer Gale Adelade showed it off on stream earlier. Looks a lot smaller from his angle but it could probably just be camera trickery. 

https://clips.twitch.tv/BraveSingleAirGuitarPraiseIt


----------



## Venrar

Hopefully the next leak has a dude that "unintentionally" takes a measuring tape to the mouse.


----------



## RD20

https://clips.twitch.tv/SweetAverageDootBloodTrail?tt_content=player_title&tt_medium=clips_embed

Another pro confirmed August 15th seems quite a few pros are already switching over to it completely.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Venrar said:


> Hopefully the next leak has a dude that "unintentionally" takes a measuring tape to the mouse.


Bound to happen in the next 20 pages of "look at dis guy use mouse, here da link".


----------



## gunit2004

RD20 said:


> https://clips.twitch.tv/SweetAverageDootBloodTrail?tt_content=player_title&tt_medium=clips_embed
> 
> Another pro confirmed August 15th seems quite a few pros are already switching over to it completely.


I wasn't surprised that pros have the mouse but now normal streamers like Gale have the mouse too... interesting. Looks like August 15th is pretty much guaranteed then.


----------



## faye1016

https://i.redd.it/tivbvayi02d11.jpg
packaging


----------



## discoprince

looks like a good replacement for that swiss cheese finalmouse.

gonna miss the weight and not crazy about a wireless only version of the mouse.


----------



## wein07

discoprince said:


> looks like a good replacement for that swiss cheese finalmouse.
> 
> gonna miss the weight and not crazy about a wireless only version of the mouse.


67g UL and a 85g Gpro wireless. Nothing hints to me of a "replacement"  Basically what u are saying is any new hyped up product to let u buy a new toy


----------



## hza

Maybe he meant in terms of qc rather than weight by calling it "replacement".


----------



## Picklericky

wein07 said:


> 67g UL and a 85g Gpro wireless. Nothing hints to me of a "replacement"  Basically what u are saying is any new hyped up product to let u buy a new toy


I too could see it has a replacement , I would give up a couple of grams for a wireless mouse( I hate wires) with a nice shape and I do see wireless weighting the same has “ultralights “ on the future just look at one of the threads, one of the members modded a Fk2 with a g305pdb and its 60grams so


----------



## nodicaL

London Spitfire's Profit used this mouse during the OWL Grand Finals to win the MVP.

I mean it won't make you play any worse than other mice, so it's nice to give it a shot.
Being a bigger ambi mouse is a plus for me. 
I generally like the FK1+ shape, but it was a bit narrow, and not tall enough.
This mouse seems to be changing that for the better.

It'll be a shoot out between Razer Mamba Elite, and this.
Unfortunately for the Mamba, the QC on these (tried 3 already), isn't great.


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

nodicaL said:


> London Spitfire's Profit used this mouse during the OWL Grand Finals to win the MVP.
> 
> It'll be a shoot out between Razer Mamba Elite, and this.
> Unfortunately for the Mamba, the QC on these (tried 3 already), isn't great.


What QC issues have your Mamba Elites had?


----------



## discoprince

wein07 said:


> 67g UL and a 85g Gpro wireless. Nothing hints to me of a "replacement"  Basically what u are saying is any new hyped up product to let u buy a new toy


I don't like the clicks on the ultralite and I had to replace the cable (just for them to release their own paracord anyway), I welcome this new Logitech being with open arms.


----------



## James N

discoprince said:


> I don't like the clicks on the ultralite and I had to replace the cable (just for them to release their own paracord anyway), I welcome this new Logitech being with open arms.


True, at least in my opinion nothing beats Logitechs buttons.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Picklericky said:


> I too could see it has a replacement , I would give up a couple of grams for a wireless mouse( I hate wires) with a nice shape and I do see wireless weighting the same has “ultralights “ on the future just look at one of the threads, one of the members modded a Fk2 with a g305pdb and its 60grams so


Yeah, nothing more 'hyped' than FM's offerings! Way more to consider than just weight. I have the ultralight and already boxed it up after a week of use. It's too big and boxy for my 19x10 hand and the weight (71g on any scales except finalmouses) didn't give me that 'wow, this is the endgame' feeling. The difference in feel between it and my 84g revel are minuscule. It's a much bigger difference going from 85 to 95-100g than 85 to 71g IMO. Also, wireless is the future now they can get sub 90g. Still way better than any cable. Even the phantom cord still needs a bungee or I can feel it rubbing on the mat. The UL's clicks are pretty loud and high tension, which some people like so they don't get accidental clicks, but I prefer lighter more responsive clicks. Then there's other things like coating and software. So for me, this will not only be a replacement but also an upgrade.


----------



## Picklericky

DazzaInOz said:


> Yeah, nothing more 'hyped' than FM's offerings! Way more to consider than just weight. I have the ultralight and already boxed it up after a week of use. It's too big and boxy for my 19x10 hand and the weight (71g on any scales except finalmouses) didn't give me that 'wow, this is the endgame' feeling. The difference in feel between it and my 84g revel are minuscule. It's a much bigger difference going from 85 to 95-100g than 85 to 71g IMO. Also, wireless is the future now they can get sub 90g. Still way better than any cable. Even the phantom cord still needs a bungee or I can feel it rubbing on the mat. The UL's clicks are pretty loud and high tension, which some people like so they don't get accidental clicks, but I prefer lighter more responsive clicks. Then there's other things like coating and software. So for me, this will not only be a replacement but also an upgrade.


That’s right the FM UL is the most hype up mouse in the market right now, like you said it doesn’t really make sense to me saying that a 71g mouse feels absolutely different to a 85g, obviously lighter objects carry less inertia and accelerates faster too, but I doubt inertia and a few grams on will make a huge differences on our wrist , about the wireless pro I was wishing for something more like the 305( no gimmicky RGB,no power play compatibility and no internal battery, AA-AAA batteries instead ) same components just different shell this could really push the mice to the 70gram+ area and show people wireless mice can be “light”.


----------



## hza

Why don't you like the idea of powerplay? Is it just the weight? The only thing holding ME back is size. I want it G640'ish in that regard. I'm not saying AA/AAA batteries version being a bad thing though.


----------



## Leopardi

Did RJN comment on the button tension, is it better?


----------



## Staticks

Picklericky said:


> That’s right the FM UL is the most hype up mouse in the market right now, like you said it doesn’t really make sense to me saying that a 71g mouse feels absolutely different to a 85g, obviously lighter objects carry less inertia and accelerates faster too, *but I doubt inertia and a few grams on will make a huge differences on our wrist *, about the wireless pro I was wishing for something more like the 305( no gimmicky RGB,no power play compatibility and no internal battery, AA-AAA batteries instead ) same components just different shell this could really push the mice to the 70gram+ area and show people wireless mice can be “light”.


It's not about "inertia."

It's about ease of lifting. A sub-70gram mouse is much easier to lift off than a 85+ gram mouse. Makes a huge difference in your playstyle, and the nimbleness of your movements, if you're easily able to lift the mouse to reset position like a feather and on a whim.


----------



## wein07

hza said:


> Why don't you like the idea of powerplay? Is it just the weight? The only thing holding ME back is size. I want it G640'ish in that regard. I'm not saying AA/AAA batteries version being a bad thing though.


I think the main issue of a powerplay sized G640, the price would be exorbitant


----------



## ncck

johnstocktonmalone32 said:


> What QC issues have your Mamba Elites had?


Scroll wheel registers multiple per scroll and scroll wheel rattle, other than that it was a decent product. The price however isn't justified in my opinion - if it was a $49.99 mouse I would've been more likely to keep it


----------



## munchzilla

wein07 said:


> I think the main issue of a powerplay sized G640, the price would be exorbitant


yeah I would want something at least 50x40cm in size if I am to use powerplay, and I would prefer to not use Logitech's pads even if they're decent- I just like my Artisan too much to switch.


----------



## dwnfall

Are there side buttons on the right? I hope not, either way I will give it a shot as it looks very close to FK shape.


----------



## Klopfer

dwnfall said:


> Are there side buttons on the right? I hope not, either way I will give it a shot as it looks very close to FK shape.


Side buttons left and right, but removable


----------



## Picklericky

hza said:


> Why don't you like the idea of powerplay? Is it just the weight? The only thing holding ME back is size. I want it G640'ish in that regard. I'm not saying AA/AAA batteries version being a bad thing though.


I don’t really like it because of the size and the constrains it comes with for example I had to return mine because I have a metal desk and it can’t be use on those due to the magnetic field it creates, I feel using AA/AAA it’s way better if you run out of juice it takes 10seg to change it and keep playing wirelessly , while with internal batteries if you run out of juice you have to plug and run it wired, also mice that use AA/AAA are cheaper to produce.


Staticks said:


> Picklericky said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s right the FM UL is the most hype up mouse in the market right now, like you said it doesn’t really make sense to me saying that a 71g mouse feels absolutely different to a 85g, obviously lighter objects carry less inertia and accelerates faster too, *but I doubt inertia and a few grams on will make a huge differences on our wrist *, about the wireless pro I was wishing for something more like the 305( no gimmicky RGB,no power play compatibility and no internal battery, AA-AAA batteries instead ) same components just different shell this could really push the mice to the 70gram+ area and show people wireless mice can be “light”.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about "inertia."
> 
> It's about easy of lifting. a sub-70gram mouse is much easier to lift off than a 85+ gram mouse. Makes a huge difference in your playstyle, and the nimbleness of your movements, if you're easily able to lift the mouse to reset position like a feather and on a whim.
Click to expand...

 i guess if weren’t lazy and we started doing a couple wirst per day we wouldn’t have this whole discussion about grams in the first place lol.


----------



## Farley

Praying this feels shorter in the hand than the FM UL Pro or the FK1. As much as I love these mice they are just that tiny bit too long for me, wish they would make it the same length as the G403 that thing is perfect apart form the hump!


----------



## chort

Picklericky said:


> I don’t really like it because of the size and the constrains it comes with for example I had to return mine because I have a metal desk and it can’t be use on those due to the magnetic field it creates, I feel using AA/AAA it’s way better if you run out of juice it takes 10seg to change it and keep playing wirelessly , while with internal batteries if you run out of juice you have to plug and run it wired, also mice that use AA/AAA are cheaper to produce.
> i guess if weren’t lazy and we started doing a couple wirst per day we wouldn’t have this whole discussion about grams in the first place lol.


higher weight increases friction, and that's down to preference, and not at all dependent on your strength...
no point to this statement.


----------



## hotrodkungfury

Farley said:


> Praying this feels shorter in the hand than the FM UL Pro or the FK1. As much as I love these mice they are just that tiny bit too long for me, wish they would make it the same length as the G403 that thing is perfect apart form the hump!


You're in luck, the leaked FCC documents listed it as 124mm(maybe 125, memory fuzzy). So it will be a few mm's shorter at least.


----------



## discoprince

courtesy of reddit


----------



## Melan

Lack of CPI switch which I can remap to mouse3 makes me sad. I hate pressing mouse wheel.


----------



## a_ak57

I thought it was supposed to have removable buttons?


----------



## furiCSGO

Look fat


----------



## cr0wnest

Melan said:


> Lack of CPI switch which I can remap to mouse3 makes me sad. I hate pressing mouse wheel.


The leaked specs mentioned there will be a DPI/profile switch button underneath the mouse. Last week a leaked picture of the underside of the mouse already confirmed this.


----------



## Melan

Great, so to melee someone in R6S I would have to flip the mouse. Yey.


----------



## frunction

a_ak57 said:


> I thought it was supposed to have removable buttons?


Probably like the G900.


----------



## gourami

doesnt look that close to an fk. ill try it anyways as long as it is small but it doesnt look like it


----------



## CorruptBE

I'll try it as well, been hoping for Logitech to one day release a shape I like with proper buttons and a decent sensor. On top of that if the shape and weight is good, I might actually end up using a wireless mouse for the first time ever (couldn't with the G900, removed the battery to reduce weight in that one).


----------



## Razor 116

Pretty excited for this tbh, Have loved the freedom the G603 has given me (lack of wires, never could get the wire not to bug me in some way on other mice even with a bungie) but the shape isn't ideal and this looks close to an fk/ec2.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Melan said:


> Great, so to melee someone in R6S I would have to flip the mouse. Yey.


That's not a professional fps esports situation.



CorruptBE said:


> been hoping for Logitech to one day release a shape I like with proper buttons and a decent sensor.


Been a long 15 years then hasn't?


----------



## Melan

I suppose I can always throw the mouse at my opponent.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Melan said:


> Great, so to melee someone in R6S I would have to flip the mouse. Yey.


Why would you have your melee button be dpi button instead of the default of V? Regardless, wouldn't it take more time to press the dpi profile button(The reach for the dpi button is further than the middle mouse button).


----------



## CorruptBE

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> Been a long 15 years then hasn't?


Kind of 

I used a MX510/518 for years but once I went ambi I never went back.


----------



## popups

It has that G402 kind of arch. However, the main buttons dip down, which I probably won't like. Seems too high and the thumb area doesn't look flat. I can flatten out the thumb area, but I can't reduce the height of the mouse. Other than those things, it looks decent.

The shape might not be as loved as Logitech hopes it would be. I think people are not going to be very happy with the location of the profile button. At least it's a step forward, albeit way too late.


----------



## Menthalion

So basically this is the 'good' side of the G403, but mirrored and a bit lower ?


----------



## oxidized

Menthalion said:


> So basically this is the 'good' side of the G403, but mirrored and a bit lower ?


Nothing in common with the G403.


----------



## kd5151

https://gfycat.com/PerfumedLargeIchthyosaurs

Thank you reddit.


----------



## RD20

Melan said:


> I suppose I can always throw the mouse at my opponent.


There are two side buttons lol?


----------



## Nx87

Now that the exact measurements for the mouse are out there along with more videos and better pictures I have grown more wary and skeptical of it and its runaway hype.

If I told you about a new mouse that is like a taller FK1 with a sharper curvature / raised hump would anyone care? Why would such a thing need to exist.
This is essentially what the new Logitech is.

I will buy it to test it, I am sure everything will impress me except the fact that it's too long and that it's neither a claw/fingertip mouse but a crypto-palmgrip ambi.


----------



## Melan

AuraDesruu said:


> Why would you have your melee button be dpi button instead of the default of V? Regardless, wouldn't it take more time to press the dpi profile button(The reach for the dpi button is further than the middle mouse button).


It wouldn't. V is awkward to press and locate. Misclicks especially on C and Spacebar are way too common for me, while CPI switch is there waiting to be used for something useful. Not to mention, you wouldn't be shooting anyways so to shift point finger from LMB to CPI switch isn't that much of a problem.



RD20 said:


> There are two side buttons lol?


Those are already mapped to do other things.


----------



## nodicaL

Melan said:


> AuraDesruu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you have your melee button be dpi button instead of the default of V? Regardless, wouldn't it take more time to press the dpi profile button(The reach for the dpi button is further than the middle mouse button).
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't. V is awkward to press and locate. Misclicks especially on C and Spacebar are way too common for me, while CPI switch is there waiting to be used for something useful. Not to mention, you wouldn't be shooting anyways so to shift point finger from LMB to CPI switch isn't that much of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> RD20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two side buttons lol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are already mapped to do other things.
Click to expand...

Most of the games I play, where I use melee, require them to be activated on quick reaction. 

Because of that, V or M5 are the most logical buttons to use. 

I have no idea why you would want to bring your finger all the way back to press the DPI button for melee.


----------



## deepor

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> That's not a professional fps esports situation.





Melan said:


> I suppose I can always throw the mouse at my opponent.


There was this here, InControl vs. Ret in 2009 playing SC:BW:










I also do the same with the dpi button and configure it as middle mouse button. I do it on G303, G Pro, G305. I really don't like using the wheel to click. Having to move the index finger around quite a bit to reach the dpi button is still better for me than clicking the wheel.


----------



## Melan

nodicaL said:


> Most of the games I play, where I use melee, require them to be activated on quick reaction.
> 
> Because of that, V or M5 are the most logical buttons to use.
> 
> I have no idea why you would want to bring your finger all the way back to press the DPI button for melee.


Idk where is your cpi switch is located, but mine is right below the wheel in g403. I didn’t find any issue pressing it on quick reaction.
I’d use m3 but no one makes a good wheel button.


----------



## munchzilla

thirding that, I also use other button to rebind wheel button. also a little disappointed this didn't have the DPI button up top  but I hope I can manage.


----------



## pez

My favorite middle clicks by far are the Razer DA:E and now Mamba HF/E and then my G703 actually had a light middle click button...however, I have a feeling it's a fluke. I've all but given up on making M3 a 'reliable' button for me. I've switched it's functionality to C or V for me. It's been better in the long run because adjusting grip means interrupting my aim.


----------



## Leopardi

Nx87 said:


> Now that the exact measurements for the mouse are out there along with more videos and better pictures I have grown more wary and skeptical of it and its runaway hype.
> 
> If I told you about a new mouse that is like a taller FK1 with a sharper curvature / raised hump would anyone care? Why would such a thing need to exist.
> This is essentially what the new Logitech is.
> 
> I will buy it to test it, I am sure everything will impress me except the fact that it's too long and that it's neither a claw/fingertip mouse but a crypto-palmgrip ambi.


Sounds really promising for my hybrid grip. FK1 feels inexistent in hand, while G100s fills hand nicely for me.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Melan said:


> It wouldn't. V is awkward to press and locate. Misclicks especially on C and Spacebar are way too common for me, while CPI switch is there waiting to be used for something useful. Not to mention, you wouldn't be shooting anyways so to shift point finger from LMB to CPI switch isn't that much of a problem.
> 
> 
> Those are already mapped to do other things.


Do you press E when you want to press R for reloading?


----------



## Klopfer

AuraDesruu said:


> Do you press E when you want to press R for reloading?


btw Im playing since 1999 shooter with "ESDF" not with "WASD"  ( W&R was/is leaning in Games which has it, T is reloading , and so on )


----------



## Avalar

Klopfer said:


> btw Im playing since 1999 shooter with "ESDF" not with "WASD"  ( W&R was/is leaning in Games which has it, T is reloading , and so on )


What in the world...


----------



## RaleighStClair

Klopfer said:


> btw Im playing since 1999 shooter with "ESDF" not with "WASD"  ( W&R was/is leaning in Games which has it, T is reloading , and so on )


ESDF Masterrace!


----------



## Melan

AuraDesruu said:


> Do you press E when you want to press R for reloading?


No?


----------



## discoprince

Not that I care what this guy has to say but (for the people who might), RJN saying its not like the Zowie FK 

https://clips.twitch.tv/ResoluteSassyTofuSoBayed


----------



## igz

discoprince said:


> Not that I care what this guy has to say but (for the people who might), RJN saying its not like the Zowie FK
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/ResoluteSassyTofuSoBayed


you misunderstood him, he is saying that is not a copy of the fk nor is called fk, it's a new design by logitech and it's not called fk but gpro wireless


----------



## Venrar

This new ad trend of trying to build up hype is annoying. Just release a product page already. I can't talk about the mouse, but whoopsie daisy, here's an overhead view.


----------



## popups

It's Logitech's take on the FK, which could hold it back. It's not what I would do to make a better FK.

There is a marketing strategy known as the artificial leak. "Whoops... I let you see something well before the release. Don't let anyone know about this leak. It's supposed to be a big secret." Then there is the marketing department that put out "leaks" exactly how they want and pretend it didn't come from them.


----------



## haderon

discoprince said:


> Not that I care what this guy has to say but (for the people who might), RJN saying its not like the Zowie FK
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/ResoluteSassyTofuSoBayed


Hahaha Logi msg him saying "grr its not FK clone, you better tell people this RJN!"

This whole thing with the multiple "leaks" and such is something Logitech hasn't done before so they are learning from this.


----------



## xmr1

They've let players use products coming to market soon a number of times. I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## haderon

They have never done it like this before, name a product made by them that got so much "leaks" before release date.


----------



## xmr1

haderon said:


> They have never done it like this before, name a product made by them that got so much "leaks" before release date.


Original G Pro was used in tournaments before it released and had everyone speculating and taking screencaps just like this. G402 retail images got leaked (by themselves) many months in advance. G900 leaked early.

The only real difference here is the level of interest and number of pro players that have access to it, combined with how big streaming has gotten.


----------



## ncck

I think the naming is pretty bad

G305 is a wireless G pro

Wireless G Pro isn't a G Pro

I'd rather it just be called Logitech G901, since it reminds me of the G900 series being both wireless and ambi.. idk


----------



## deepor

ncck said:


> I think the naming is pretty bad
> 
> G305 is a wireless G pro
> 
> Wireless G Pro isn't a G Pro
> 
> I'd rather it just be called Logitech G901, since it reminds me of the G900 series being both wireless and ambi.. idk


Maybe when you actually put your hand on it, this mouse will feel very related to the current G Pro and the G305? It might not feel like an FK at all. The pictures might be misleading.


----------



## popups

I like what you did with the thread title. Made me laugh.

It won't feel like a FK. The arch is very different and it's much higher.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

ncck said:


> Wireless G Pro isn't a G Pro


So take the Logitech "G" branding out of that. 

"Wireless Pro isn't a Pro." :upsidedwn



> I like what you did with the thread title. Made me laugh.


Had to. Logitech apparently whined about it.


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

I'm really looking forward to getting my hands on the logitech FK.


----------



## pez

ncck said:


> I think the naming is pretty bad
> 
> G305 is a wireless G pro
> 
> Wireless G Pro isn't a G Pro
> 
> I'd rather it just be called Logitech G901, since it reminds me of the G900 series being both wireless and ambi.. idk


I agree. It just looks like a less 'gamer' version of the G900/G903. Which is a great mouse on its own. If this is essentially that in a smaller weight class, this mouse will be a main contender for me.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I wonder if Steelseries will push out the wireless version of the Rival 600 this month. 

Razer will already have released the Mamba Elite, Logitech will release the Pro Wireless, and Steelseries could have their own wireless mouse release. ESPORTS TO THE EXTREME.

wireless diamondback elite someday pls


----------



## TonyDeez

pez said:


> I agree. It just looks like a less 'gamer' version of the G900/G903. Which is a great mouse on its own. If this is essentially that in a smaller weight class, this mouse will be a main contender for me.



I agree with you, but I also liked the weight reduction they tried to do with the left and right clicks. Since with that type of mouse most people don't palm grip, carving out the middle for weight reduction is a pretty good idea. Pretty ugly, but Ultralight isn't exactly winning at beauty awards.


----------



## CorruptBE

Checks thread*

Darnit it's not released yet...


----------



## hotrodkungfury

TonyDeez said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It just looks like a less 'gamer' version of the G900/G903. Which is a great mouse on its own. If this is essentially that in a smaller weight class, this mouse will be a main contender for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but I also liked the weight reduction they tried to do with the left and right clicks. Since with that type of mouse most people don't palm grip, carving out the middle for weight reduction is a pretty good idea. Pretty ugly, but Ultralight isn't exactly winning at beauty awards.
Click to expand...

Every time someone says this mouse is like the G900, I feel like they are blind or trolling. Aside from being wireless and symmetrical, it's completely different. Anyone who says otherwise either does not own a G900 series mouse or needs better corrected vision.


----------



## favoxhille

it should be similar in size imo 130mm or more, happy if it will be 128 or less but i highly doubt it


----------



## Klopfer

favoxhille said:


> it should be similar in size imo 130mm or more, happy if it will be 128 or less but i highly doubt it


125x63,5x40
https://imgur.com/a/OGQNf7b


----------



## Melan

Christ, they keep pushing max CPI on this sensor. I guess we'll have to expect yet another firmware update on rest of HERO powered mice for yet another CPI bump.


----------



## mjc12

Melan said:


> Christ, they keep pushing max CPI on this sensor. I guess we'll have to expect yet another firmware update on rest of HERO powered mice for yet another CPI bump.


Meanwhile 90% of users will use 400-1600 DPI


----------



## saltedham

so its like a shorter fk1+? sounds like my dream mouse.


----------



## favoxhille

is there any approximate date?? i heard some people managed to preorder it somewhere, is Logi gonna relese it by september? sounds so stupid to me to give the mouse away anywhere but still hold back the official release


----------



## Neshy414

favoxhille said:


> is there any approximate date?? i heard some people managed to preorder it somewhere, is Logi gonna relese it by september? sounds so stupid to me to give the mouse away anywhere but still hold back the official release


Leaked date is August 15. Though take that info with a grain of salt. But i doubt it'll be too much longer.


----------



## Zhuni

This will be my first wireless mouse . Part of the reason I've held off is I feel there may be no going back! ????


----------



## favoxhille

does the hero sensor have the same software customization as the 3366's?? i want to play at about 2mm of LOD, and i remember that the default one was low(gpro) on my black qck heavy but with the software i could scrape some extra 0.1mm's maybe it can also be done by editing the config file


----------



## JackCY

But does it come with docking station as their old mice did or no station and one must plug in a stupid cable every day like their new oh so innovative user friendliness regressed mice? Or one has to buy a wireless charger from Logitech and no one else at an extortionist price?


----------



## trism

I am starting to think that this place has lost its place as the #1 gaming mouse community. Reddit has much more leaks posted. Reddit more enthusiastic. Am disapoint. 

Hyped for this though, seems to be smaller than I originally thought. People kept comparing it to FK1+ or Sensei, but it seems smaller. Maybe this is the first Logitech mouse in ages that I can actually use... but the buttons are still a bit of a question mark for me.


----------



## Leopardi

trism said:


> but the buttons are still a bit of a question mark for me.


No high hopes there, even G305 retained the same ultralight actuation point


----------



## trism

Leopardi said:


> No high hopes there, even G305 retained the same ultralight actuation point


Well the curvature could make it feel better and the G203 I have has decent buttons, as they're not from the lightest end when it comes to actuation. I guess I could get used to them if the shape is just perfect. Otherwise transferring G305 internals to a Rival 100 is the next step.


----------



## Melan

mjc12 said:


> Meanwhile 90% of users will use 400-1600 DPI


There are plenty of snowflakes which will use max cpi and brag how their performance is better than on something more sensible.


----------



## Ephant

What exactly makes this a "FK"? The only unique thing about the FK series is its height to length ratio.


----------



## Melan

A rough silhouette.


----------



## woll3

trism said:


> Reddit has much more leaks posted. Reddit more enthusiastic. Am disapoint.


As if theres anything more that could be leaked, but heres one, the manual tells you to plug it in when its low on battery, it also tells you other helpful things, like when you are righthanded you want the buttons on the left side of the mouse, and when you are lefthanded on the right side, which makes me feel discriminated against as i dont want any sidebuttons.


----------



## pez

hotrodkungfury said:


> Every time someone says this mouse is like the G900, I feel like they are blind or trolling. Aside from being wireless and symmetrical, it's completely different. Anyone who says otherwise either does not own a G900 series mouse or needs better corrected vision.


The hump distribution is different and the mouse is overall shorter, but it does have the same height and width and outside of it not looking so 'gamer' it isn't a totally bad assumption.

I do own the G903 amongst many other mice. We're not saying it's a copy, we're saying it's similar enough in looks that the naming scheme would make more sense to be a G901/G902 than a 'G Pro Wireless'.


----------



## discoprince

woll3 said:


> which makes me feel discriminated against as i dont want any sidebuttons.




so much this


----------



## hza

It doesn't need to be a small mouse to be called "G Pro (wireless)". Maybe most of whoever Logitech asked wanted it to be a bit larger than previous G Pro. That and/or sales volume.


----------



## Avalar

Zhuni said:


> This will be my first wireless mouse . Part of the reason I've held off is I feel there may be no going back! ????


Eh... Imo, if wireless was that big of a game changer, I would have used the G305 over the Ultralight despite the shape. If the new G Pro wireless had the perfect shape for me, I’d still probably main the Astrum when it gets here. I think that as long as you can get paracord cables for mice, the weight and other features are more important than it being wireless.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

trism said:


> enthusiastic.


I am so excited. I cannot hide my enthusiasm. Wooo Woooo.





woll3 said:


> which makes me feel discriminated against as i dont want any sidebuttons.


I know the peripheral industry likes to steer clear of politics.... However, there are many reputable sources that already state that side buttons cause discrimination.


----------



## favoxhille

mhh i dont really think id like paracord at all, generally the mouse cable that people tend to like eg zowie,abyssus and other flexible marketable alternatives, tend to swing too much around, that causes that cable to lash which i hate even more than a stiff but steady cable like the old ss or dm3 cable
a wireless mouse actually removes any cord bumps and, resistance when talking about stiff cable on a mouse bungee


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

Avalar said:


> Eh... Imo, if wireless was that big of a game changer, I would have used the G305 over the Ultralight despite the shape. If the new G Pro wireless had the perfect shape for me, I’d still probably main the Astrum when it gets here. I think that as long as you can get paracord cables for mice, the weight and other features are more important than it being wireless.


What features would the Astrum have over the new G Pro wireless.


----------



## favoxhille

0mega1Spawn said:


> What features would the Astrum have over the new G Pro wireless.


adjjustable sensor position and interchangeable sides


----------



## Avalar

0mega1Spawn said:


> What features would the Astrum have over the new G Pro wireless.


Adjustable sensor position, more bind-able buttons (including scroll-up and scroll-down), 50-DPI steps, better firmware, multiple shapes to suit more people, lower weight, etc.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

"If the new G Pro wireless had the perfect shape for me, I’d still probably main the Astrum when it gets here."

"Adjustable sensor position" (not needed if the shape works for you), more bind-able buttons (including scroll-up and scroll-down) (Debatable usefulness but ya), 50-DPI steps both the (3366 and Hero sensor have that), better firmware (maybe), multiple shapes to suit more people (Why would you use the Astrum because it could potentially be better for other people? you buy mice for you to use not for other people to use.), lower weight (That's a good point).

I'm also getting the Astrum. It's just you're comment kind of read to me like even if the Pro wireless mouse was the perfect mouse for me I would still use the Astrum.


----------



## hza

woll3 said:


> i dont want any sidebuttons.


G903 (G900 probably as well) gives you the possibility to choose the layout of side buttons (left/both/right/none). Would be nice to keep that for people who want that.


----------



## woll3

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> I know the peripheral industry likes to steer clear of politics.... However, there are many reputable sources that already state that side buttons cause discrimination.


Appeasement without representation, reeeee.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

woll3 said:


> Appeasement without representation, reeeee.


Where's that from?


----------



## equlix

0mega1Spawn said:


> woll3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appeasement without representation, reeeee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's that from?
Click to expand...

 the manual


----------



## woll3

0mega1Spawn said:


> Where's that from?



Ninox Astrum


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

equlix said:


> the manual


The manual leaked?



woll3 said:


> Ninox Astrum


?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

0mega1Spawn said:


> ?



Where's that question mark from...


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> Where's that question mark from...


OK


----------



## popups

Everything pretty much leaked already, which is why no one who comes here regularly is hyped like people on Reddit. We are just waiting until we can buy it. So, it's a super boring time. Maybe a few days of Logitech FK teasing will help.


----------



## DazzaInOz

popups said:


> Everything pretty much leaked already, which is why no one who comes here regularly is hyped like people on Reddit. We are just waiting until we can buy it. So, it's a super boring time. Maybe a few days of Logitech FK teasing will help.


Yeah I think Razer did it right with the mamba elite. If your going to 'accidentally' leak it then do it a week or two before release not months. I've gone from woo hoo to meh already!


----------



## trism

I guess the obvious sarcasm wasn't obvious enough.



Avalar said:


> Adjustable sensor position, more bind-able buttons (including scroll-up and scroll-down), 50-DPI steps, better firmware, multiple shapes to suit more people, lower weight, etc.


Better firmware? Uh.. that's a pretty bold statement to make.


----------



## wein07

Expectations for this mouse is at an all-time high. Looking forward to the raging nerds moaning about the weight or shape protruding to any part of their hands


----------



## Avalar

trism said:


> I guess the obvious sarcasm wasn't obvious enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Better firmware? Uh.. that's a pretty bold statement to make.


I dunno. Might not be a noticeable difference from what we have now from Logitech. It was made by Qsxcv, a fellow OC member, and if anyone know's what's best for a mouse, it's us. ^-^


----------



## Avalar

0mega1Spawn said:


> "If the new G Pro wireless had the perfect shape for me, I’d still probably main the Astrum when it gets here."
> 
> "Adjustable sensor position" (not needed if the shape works for you), more bind-able buttons (including scroll-up and scroll-down) (Debatable usefulness but ya), 50-DPI steps both the (3366 and Hero sensor have that), better firmware (maybe), multiple shapes to suit more people (Why would you use the Astrum because it could potentially be better for other people? you buy mice for you to use not for other people to use.), lower weight (That's a good point).
> 
> I'm also getting the Astrum. It's just you're comment kind of read to me like even if the Pro wireless mouse was the perfect mouse for me I would still use the Astrum.


My point was that the lack of a cable on a mouse isn't enough for me to justify using it over another mouse (with a cable) that weighs less, has a good shape, and other features that I think make it better, especially if I can paracord it and make it feel like wireless anyway. Of course, that doesn't apply to the general public that don't know how or don't want to change the cable on their mice.


----------



## hza

The majority doesn't live in the 12th century. Also, the majority doesn't have long years of experience in "making" mice like a lot of people here do.


----------



## pez

Avalar said:


> My point was that the lack of a cable on a mouse isn't enough for me to justify using it over another mouse (with a cable) that weighs less, has a good shape, and other features that I think make it better, especially if I can paracord it and make it feel like wireless anyway. Of course, that doesn't apply to the general public that don't know how or don't want to change the cable on their mice.


I don't mind changing my cable when there's not really an alternative...however, with mice like the G703 and the UL Pro Phantom....it obsoletes that idea. I'd much rather use a G703 in wireless mode than buy a G403 and replace the cable. Weight reduction *IS* nice, but it wasn't worth it to me. Same thing goes for the UL Pro Phantom. If it was the original version of all of the UL Pros, I would have never done a CeeSa cable. However, I'm glad I did the CeeSa paracord on the UL Pro, but I did so because they dropped the ball on my order and basically only charged me shipping costs...so I didn't mind modding a mouse that was already 'trash' to me because of the company behind it.

One company that has always made good cables for me is Razer....if only Logitech could implement a good cable on their mice like those and we wouldn't even need to worry about wireless versions except when they make sense in specific scenarios.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

Wireless makes more sense in all scenarios. Unless maybe if you use incredibly high EDPI.


----------



## pez

0mega1Spawn said:


> Wireless makes more sense in all scenarios. Unless maybe if you use incredibly high EDPI.


I don't disagree completely, but there are still limitations to wireless mice that we've seen on this forum over the past couple months:
>batteries = added weight which means a heavier mouse than one with a cable that otherwise would be great for some people (i.e. wired G403 vs wireless G403)
>>Razer has the Mamba Hyperflux that's battery-less, but this brings me to my next two points
>proprietary mouse pads -- truly cable-less designs require mouse pads which as of this time are too small for a good segment of users
>price -- I have enough mice that I can't personally complain about price, but currently truly wireless solutions require an exorbitant price tag ($250 for the Mamba HF; $150 bare minimum for the G703 (this is catching the G703 on a good sale and still paying $100 for the mouse pad that's too small))

The G305 is a step in the right direction as far as a truly wireless situation, but a G Pro with an actually good cable would have been just as nice if not better because there are people reporting interference issues with the G305 on here.

I'm a big proponent and advocate for wireless mice, but there are still some glaring flaws that end up affecting end-users in some way or another.


----------



## Melan

EDPI isn't a thing and no, it doesn't matter if you use 16000 CPI on wireless.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

Melan said:


> EDPI isn't a thing and no, it doesn't matter if you use 16000 CPI on wireless.


Um what? Where did you read 1600 CPI from or whether it matters? That post makes zero sense.


----------



## Melan

The 16000 CPI figure came from "incredibly high EDPI" which justifies the "incredibly high" part.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

pez said:


> I don't disagree completely, but there are still limitations to wireless mice that we've seen on this forum over the past couple months:
> >batteries = added weight which means a heavier mouse than one with a cable that otherwise would be great for some people (i.e. wired G403 vs wireless G403)
> >>Razer has the Mamba Hyperflux that's battery-less, but this brings me to my next two points
> >proprietary mouse pads -- truly cable-less designs require mouse pads which as of this time are too small for a good segment of users
> >price -- I have enough mice that I can't personally complain about price, but currently truly wireless solutions require an exorbitant price tag ($250 for the Mamba HF; $150 bare minimum for the G703 (this is catching the G703 on a good sale and still paying $100 for the mouse pad that's too small))
> 
> The G305 is a step in the right direction as far as a truly wireless situation, but a G Pro with an actually good cable would have been just as nice if not better because there are people reporting interference issues with the G305 on here.
> 
> I'm a big proponent and advocate for wireless mice, but there are still some glaring flaws that end up affecting end-users in some way or another.


1.2.3. I don't even need to comment as you straight up made rebutted your own points with the G305. 4. Price says nothing about the usefulness. Just because you can't afford something doesn't mean it wouldn't be better.

"but a G Pro with an actually good cable would have been just as nice if not better because there are people reporting interference issues with the G305 on here." Besides in the case of interference issues I completely disagree.

When I say wireless makes more sense in all scenarios. I mean as a technology. (Maybe not if you somehow have interference issues (Which is extremely debatable considering Logitech's own testing which eventually blasted the mouse with interference)).

My Current wireless mouse is ~62 grams so the potential is definitely there. I'm actually real curious as to what the wireless Astrum would be like, although the sensor does put it at a bit of a disadvantage.


----------



## Melan

Btw, there already have been some reports about wireless interference. Although I'm not sure whether it's the actual wireless interference or just busted receiver. So far my wireless G403 performed admirably for 2 years and my local area is crazy polluted with wifi spots not to mention I keep my phone next to the receiver as well. No way I'm going back to a wired mouse.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

Melan said:


> The 16000 CPI figure came from "incredibly high EDPI" which justifies the "incredibly high" part.


Just because I say something would work doesn't mean that the other thing would be bad. I didn't even insinuate that a high DPI would be bad with a wireless mouse. The fact that you wrote "EDPI isn't a thing" just proves that you misread my comment.

What I meant was if you move your mouse less something like a paracord might feel wireless. But if you move your mouse a lot then even a paracord becomes noticeable.


----------



## Melan

Yeah, no. Paracord does feel wireless unless yours catches on edge of the mouse pad. I took my time playing with one on MX500, there's no way I can feel the cord with my lowish sensitivity. Having to take apart the mouse just to install one is annoying, and with current prices for mice + a paracord you get about the same price for a wireless mouse. So basically there's no point in not going wireless if you dislike stiff cords.


----------



## bucdan

Any discernible difference between a G603 and A G703? I'm looking to get a new wireless mouse and keyboard setup. I'm eyeing the G613 keyboard to match.


----------



## pez

0mega1Spawn said:


> 1.2.3. I don't even need to comment as you straight up made rebutted your own points with the G305. 4. Price says nothing about the usefulness. Just because you can't afford something doesn't mean it wouldn't be better.
> 
> "but a G Pro with an actually good cable would have been just as nice if not better because there are people reporting interference issues with the G305 on here." Besides in the case of interference issues I completely disagree.
> 
> When I say wireless makes more sense in all scenarios. I mean as a technology. (Maybe not if you somehow have interference issues (Which is extremely debatable considering Logitech's own testing which eventually blasted the mouse with interference)).
> 
> My Current wireless mouse is ~62 grams so the potential is definitely there. I'm actually real curious as to what the wireless Astrum would be like, although the sensor does put it at a bit of a disadvantage.


The G305 still uses batteries and even with an adapter and a lighter battery, it's still heavier than that of a good cable that adds ~3g to the weight of the mouse in regards to lifting. The lightweight triple A batteries+adapter don't quite do that yet. 

And of course Logitech won't advertise freely that there's the slight chance that there could be interference, but it's covered in the manual. And more than one person here has experienced the interference. Sure it's a small percentage, but I'm making points here of what wireless has flaws and is imperfect.


----------



## hza

I would add the possibility of bad usb ports (unstable systems in general).


----------



## munchzilla

bucdan said:


> Any discernible difference between a G603 and A G703? I'm looking to get a new wireless mouse and keyboard setup. I'm eyeing the G613 keyboard to match.


you should probably post this in the G603/G703 thread(s), but yes there are some very discernible differences-
the clicks feel different on the G603 due to the top case being different in design.
G603 can either weigh a lot more (2 max size batteries) or less (1 small battery with foil, or adapter) than the G703.

sensor feels great on both. no latency differences.

and the battery life is way better on the G603, especially in low power mode (while not gaming).

(feel free to move posts if any mods sees this and has some spare time)


----------



## j4nsen

I love the **** out of my ultralight with paracord+corepad skates. The low weight is perfect for me and also the biggest plus. The buttons are ok, sensor is top. Shapewise I also like it quite alot. The only grain of salt is that its a little bit too long/big. Still its the best mouse Ive owned to date. 
The logitech is potentially a viable replacement because of a) wireless b)logitech clicks c) its a bit shorter so might be the perfect fit for me shapewise
Since alot of people are thinking that the finalmouse is a little bit too big, I can see how this mouse is a very heavy competitor. 
Cause as stated somewhere above, I could give up a couple of grams for all the (potential) benefits. 
Just hope that logitech gets the "hump" placement right, cause this is what I hate the most about their current products.

just hope that it will be available on the 15th cause I wanna play Gamescom with it and there is no way Im gonna do that with a sub 7day trial period.


----------



## fuzzybass

From what I've read, this upcoming Logitech will be a bit fatter (63.5mm wide) than the UL Pro, but a bit shorter as well.


----------



## xmr1

fuzzybass said:


> From what I've read, this upcoming Logitech will be a bit fatter (63.5mm wide) than the UL Pro, but a bit shorter as well.


That's the widest point. It's probably thinner than the UL in the middle.


----------



## woll3

j4nsen said:


> just hope that it will be available on the 15th cause I wanna play Gamescom with it and there is no way Im gonna do that with a sub 7day trial period.


All in all, thats rather as unlikely as the bf1 lan was.


----------



## fuzzybass

xmr1 said:


> That's the widest point. It's probably thinner than the UL in the middle.


Actually, you're probably right. My bad. The UL is like 65mm at the widest point.


----------



## Neshy414

30th of August... oh well... 

https://twitter.com/LogitechG/status/1027407900862554112

Wouldn't surprise me if they had the mouse available to try/buy on location at Gamescom though.


----------



## munchzilla

Neshy414 said:


> 30th of August... oh well...
> 
> https://twitter.com/LogitechG/status/1027407900862554112
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if they had the mouse available to try/buy on location at Gamescom though.


could be bait... what if it's for the new software or something!


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

:Jebaited:
"Hate to burst your bubble guys- but the gif was a hiccup and all our website was down for was to update some boring code. "

https://twitter.com/LogitechG/status/1027615720522174464

:thinking:


----------



## munchzilla

0mega1Spawn said:


> :Jebaited:
> "Hate to burst your bubble guys- but the gif was a hiccup and all our website was down for was to update some boring code. "
> 
> https://twitter.com/LogitechG/status/1027615720522174464
> 
> :thinking:


phew. weekend has been saved.


----------



## DazzaInOz

munchzilla said:


> phew. weekend has been saved.


Except for this-

"As to any announcements we have none to make "

https://twitter.com/LogitechG/status/1027407900862554112


----------



## Neshy414

Slightly odd, but okay so let's hope the 15th is still on!


----------



## gunit2004

Compared to an old pic of his as well:










This mouse has got quite the hump.


----------



## Neshy414

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## xmr1

gunit2004 said:


> Compared to an old pic of his as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mouse has got quite the hump.


Not very FK-like.


----------



## woll3

xmr1 said:


> Not very FK-like.


It feels(and is) more like a slightly narrower 1.1, which is something that can be deducted just from pictures.


----------



## xmr1

woll3 said:


> It feels(and is) more like a slightly narrower 1.1, which is something that can be deducted just from pictures.


Yeah I posted early on I thought it looked more like a 1.1 than an FK but the Logitech FK meme is too strong.


----------



## Poodle

lol.. that thing still looks like a huge mouse


----------



## trism

Doesn't look huge to me. I hope you mean WMO, but based on all the pictures I've seen this doesn't look like IO1.1 at all unless it was changed.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

"looks huge"



Spoiler


----------



## equlix

woll3 said:


> It feels(and is) more like a slightly narrower 1.1, which is something that can be deducted just from pictures.


 There will be a mammoth amount of butthurt when fk2 zealots get their hands on this and are surprised when it's somehow not an exact copy of an fk2.


----------



## Nx87

Depending on how flat this mouse feels across this axis it might have potential for me, maybe.
Still too long though! (RIP me, just got excommunicated from the church of Logitech for speaking ill of the new mouse).

https://imgur.com/a/DI6BvM4


----------



## gunit2004

More and more pics I see, the more I laugh at people calling this thing a Logitech FK. Might as well start calling the Sensei the Steelseries FK, or Mastermouse S the Coolermaster FK. Heck, those deserve the title of FK more than this new mouse LOL.


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

It's pretty funny actually. Logitech is setting themselves up for a lot of disappointed consumers with all the "leaking," and now people have run with the idea that it's an FK-inspired shape.


----------



## Ramla777

Despite what the thread is titled this is not an FK. Logitech even said it wasn't an FK. This is the WMO (wheel mouse optical) shape with side buttons. The same shape used for the dm1, nixeus revel, sensei, scream one, ultralight, and zowie am. It's not flat like the fk. The closest thing to the FK logitech has is the G-Pro.


----------



## j4nsen

dont know. this hump looks like the freakin mount everest. supposedly its 40mm so pretty much the same as the ultralight but it looks so damn high. I dont know what logitech is doin with these humps and their placement but this design is the reason I hated the g403 and pretty much all other newer logitech mice. fingers crossed it doesnt feel as weird as the 403.
That this mouse wasnt quite the fk shape was at least clear since they leaked the height.


----------



## Kenji

johnstocktonmalone32 said:


> It's pretty funny actually. Logitech is setting themselves up for a lot of disappointed consumers with all the "leaking," and now people have run with the idea that it's an FK-inspired shape.


No one outside of the few people here and on reddit will care. Logitech have done nothing to show its an FK like mouse. They have given it the name Wireless G Pro and specifically told people that it isnt FK inspired, yet silly people wont listen. It looks great and I can't wait for it to be released so I can move on from my ZA12 into wireless land.


----------



## zhandri

no. they said it's not the logitech FK cause they don't like it that people named it after a zowie mouse. just marketing people talking crap. it's still closer to the FK than any other zowie mouse. just bigger than people were hoping for. this is gonna be pretty much fk1+ and finalmouse size


----------



## Nx87

Really bothers me to see all these mice coming out with stupid curvatures. Look how flat the G303 is on top both length ways and width ways:

https://www.toptengamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/1comparison.jpg

WTB real claw/fingertip grip mice not palm grip mice with an identity crisis.


----------



## frunction

What's with all this pre-complaining?

Just buy it and try it, or don't!


----------



## Nx87

frunction said:


> What's with all this pre-complaining?
> 
> Just buy it and try it, or don't!


I will buy it and return it if need be, can't know for sure until holding it if it's worth using competitively.
The shape has the biggest question mark hanging over it, I trust Logitech build quality / materials / buttons / wireless tech though so it still has some potential.

Anyway some skepticism is healthy when the thing is so overhyped, treated as if it were the 2nd coming of the Lord.


----------



## trism

Why would this "curvature" be bad for a claw/finger tip grip? G303 is an atrocious shape for almost all grip types. The biggest culprit in FK2 shape for me was the height. It felt too flat. ZA12 remedied that a bit but the hump was located too far in the back. Thus, to me, this seems quite a good shape for a claw grip.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

trism said:


> G303 is an atrocious shape for almost all grip types.














Nx87 said:


> worth using competitively.


A simple Logitech B100 could be used competitively; if someone wanted to.


----------



## Nx87

trism said:


> G303 is an atrocious shape for almost all grip types.


Haha you mean fingertip and claw, the grip styles that give you the best aim and most control, okaaay.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I'll prolly love this mouse... hoping it's just 703 guts in a ultralite/fk1 shape


----------



## Melan

Nope. No 703 guts. And definitely not ultralight.


----------



## Staticks

70 pages of people whinging about a mouse they haven't even touched yet.

Put that into perspective.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Staticks said:


> 70 pages of people whinging about a mouse they haven't even touched yet.
> 
> Put that into perspective.


You must be new to overclock's mice community


----------



## Leopardi

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> A simple Logitech B100 could be used competitively; if someone wanted to.


No they can't, they ruined the sensor on purpose when they noticed people could play with it.


----------



## kd5151

Where's the dpi button?


----------



## JustinSane

kd5151 said:


> Where's the dpi button?


On the bottom I believe.

New rumor on the subreddit is it's 80g and not 85g. Thoughts?

https://i.imgur.com/YvINzr4.jpg


----------



## kd5151

JustinSane said:


> On the bottom I believe.
> 
> New rumor on the subreddit is it's 80g and not 85g. Thoughts?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/YvINzr4.jpg


 Please don't tell me it's on the bottom. Crap! To late.


----------



## AuraDesruu

JustinSane said:


> On the bottom I believe.
> 
> New rumor on the subreddit is it's 80g and not 85g. Thoughts?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/YvINzr4.jpg


I would not believe that fresh reddit account...
Until they give some actual real proof instead of putting it in binary. I doubt everything


----------



## munchzilla

JustinSane said:


> On the bottom I believe.
> 
> New rumor on the subreddit is it's 80g and not 85g. Thoughts?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/YvINzr4.jpg


hoping it's true, and that 85g is with powerplay module and such installed.


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

It was 87g with the module installed. 85g without the PP module.


----------



## dontspamme

I'm calling it right now.
This mouse will NOT be released on the 15th.

You heard it here first.



We're only 40 hours away from the 'due' date.
We should have seen reviews by the likes of Ino and RJN by now.


----------



## Ryan 23

dontspamme said:


> I'm calling it right now.
> This mouse will NOT be released on the 15th.
> 
> You heard it here first.
> 
> 
> 
> We're only 40 hours away from the 'due' date.
> We should have seen reviews by the likes of Ino and RJN by now.


There's a difference between "announced" and "released".

The mouse is supposed to be announced on the 15th not released, so I'm afraid the lack of reviews doesn't say anything about whether it's gonna be announced tomorrow or not.


----------



## haderon

RJN just posted this on reddit - "Everything you know is wrong, lots of misinformation out there. Don't wait up. Don't stress. Go do something else."


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

Sparing us the agony by letting us know it's not coming out until the end of the month?


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

Or maybe he's trying to do damage control for logitech and trying to temper expectations because it sucks.


----------



## Chirsu

dontspamme said:


> I'm calling it right now.
> This mouse will NOT be released on the 15th.
> 
> You heard it here first.
> 
> 
> 
> We're only 40 hours away from the 'due' date.
> We should have seen reviews by the likes of Ino and RJN by now.


I think it's more like august 21-25


----------



## haderon

johnstocktonmalone32 said:


> Or maybe he's trying to do damage control for logitech and trying to temper expectations because it sucks.


Everything we know about the date of release is either tomorrow or by the end of the month. He posted "Everything you know is wrong, lots of misinformation out there. Don't wait up. Don't stress. Go do something else." on reddit thread about the release date so the mouse prolly isn't coming out this month.


----------



## popups

But I heard a few months ago, from people on this forum, that the mouse would come out soon! They said everything should be done and the mouse released any day now.


----------



## vanir1337

I'm under NDA but I can tell it's very soon.


----------



## haderon

Soon TM, sure  We have been hearing this for weeks.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

It's been fun so far.


----------



## munchzilla

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> It's been fun so far.


is this where the fun ends?


----------



## auxx

munchzilla said:


> is this where the fun ends?


Hopefully, ive been waiting since july 20th or whatever :x


----------



## P54J

Logitech FK or more like Logitech Sensei?


----------



## Klopfer

P54J said:


> Logitech FK or more like Logitech Sensei?


I think more Logitech Sensei


----------



## DazzaInOz

auxx said:


> Hopefully, ive been waiting since july 20th or whatever :x


Most of us have been waiting since May! 



P54J said:


> Logitech FK or more like Logitech Sensei?


I think from the top the shape is more similar to FK as it doesn't have the wide butt like the sensei. Side profile is neither as it is taller and hump more toward front/center.


----------



## valkyrie743

vanir1337 said:


> I'm under NDA but I can tell it's very soon.



for today!!


----------



## cr0wnest

At this point, I'm pretty sure its debut will be at Gamescom next week, then ships on 30 Aug. So much for 15 August....


----------



## munchzilla

auxx said:


> Hopefully, ive been waiting since july 20th or whatever :x


but wouldn't it be more fun to actually have the product and use it :-|


----------



## kd5151

Today is August 15th.


----------



## Chirsu

cr0wnest said:


> At this point, I'm pretty sure its debut will be at Gamescom next week, then ships on 30 Aug. So much for 15 August....


yeah, it's the most logical thing to happen, august 15th was quite unlikely anyway.


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

I feel so empty.


----------



## haderon

I still don't get why people using the mouse were so sure its coming today -

https://clips.twitch.tv/SweetAverageDootBloodTrail
https://clips.twitch.tv/DreamyImpossibleRaccoonGrammarKing


What next? Next year?


----------



## dlano

haderon said:


> I still don't get why people using the mouse were so sure its coming today -
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/SweetAverageDootBloodTrail
> https://clips.twitch.tv/DreamyImpossibleRaccoonGrammarKing
> 
> 
> What next? Next year?


Everytime someone asks when it's coming out, Logitech adds another day till release.


----------



## haderon

Next year it is then, GG logitech PR, you guys did so well


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

So what do we look forward to now?


----------



## ZiQQQ

I know the person with one, says announce on Gamescom.


----------



## AuraDesruu

I seriously love these people who have no posts and freshly made accounts that claim they know something without having any validation.
Both on here and on mouse review reddit.


----------



## PedMar

We got trooolleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

The 15th guess wasn't entirely wrong.


----------



## TristanL

maybe better this way then countless RMAs n the future.


----------



## doomleika

http://www.coolpc.com.tw/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=251104

5000NTD(~150USD)

Ambi mouse
Hero Sensor up to 16000 dpi
Powerplay
Lightspeed
Swappable side buttons
RGB logo
80g weight

I'll stick with G304/5 I guess


----------



## trhead

80g wow. Logitech is on a mission


----------



## duhizy

I'm sure 150 USD is a mistake, there has to be a cheaper version. They must know that no one will buy it for over twice the cost of an average mouse... but at 80 grams, it would probably be the best mouse on the market until the Astrum comes in.


----------



## gunit2004

duhizy said:


> I'm sure 150 USD is a mistake, there has to be a cheaper version. They must know that no one will buy it for over twice the cost of an average mouse... but at 80 grams, it would probably be the best mouse on the market until the Astrum comes in.


I don't think it's a mistake IMO. Why? Because the G900 was the exact same price at release time: $150.

EDIT: If you mean it's a mistake in that it will turn many buyers away... then yeah it probably will.


----------



## zeimus

well, it seems very overpriced versus g305 for what you are getting (if $150 is accurate). Even compared to g403 it seems wrong.


----------



## gunit2004

zeimus said:


> well, it seems very overpriced versus g305 for what you are getting (if $150 is accurate). Even compared to g403 it seems wrong.


I am not defending Logitech and their pricing at all but in THEIR minds they probably see the extra features that the G Pro Wireless has (similar to the G903) a reason to charge more. These features include the side button magnet mechanisms, Powerplay, blah blah blah. The custom side buttons are not a feature that the cheaper mice have.


----------



## duhizy

They will probably make a none-powerplay option to accompany it like they did for the G403. It might end up being wired, but I'd still buy it over a 150 dollar mouse, especially considering it will likely be lighter without powerplay components.


----------



## RD20

It's an 80 gram wireless mouse with no detectable difference in lag from a wired mouse not sure why people thought it would be cheap. I'll probably be buying it day 1 even if it is 150 since the hump is shorter than the g403 which is my biggest issue with that mouse. Also has the hero sensor and 60 hours of battery life without lights at 80 grams this is an actual endgame mouse. Logitech quality is also not **** unlike finalmeme.


----------



## Neshy414

I'll withhold my judgment until i get an official number for my location. But sheesh... if that's the price... :/


----------



## RD20

That is likely the price it's the same price the g903 debuted at. I'm just hoping that it has infinite scroll like the 903 since I would love to just use one mouse for gaming and work.


----------



## munchzilla

RD20 said:


> It's an 80 gram wireless mouse with no detectable difference in lag from a wired mouse not sure why people thought it would be cheap. I'll probably be buying it day 1 even if it is 150 since the hump is shorter than the g403 which is my biggest issue with that mouse. Also has the hero sensor and 60 hours of battery life without lights at 80 grams this is an actual endgame mouse. Logitech quality is also not **** unlike finalmeme.


the issue here is that the G703/G403 wireless, with what we've been told is a more advanced and more expensive sensor (3366) as well as similar quality on everything, cost less on release.

this should "only" be a smaller (and perhaps lower cost?) battery and different shell, so pricing it higher is a little strange, but maybe they've upgraded something else and used different materials, I don't know anything about it other than what's in this thread.


----------



## haderon

160 USD for a hero sensor and detachable sides no one asked for? No wonder they had to hype it up... For the price you can buy two g703 and a mousepad.


----------



## deepor

munchzilla said:


> the issue here is that the G703/G403 wireless, with what we've been told is a more advanced and more expensive sensor (3366) as well as similar quality on everything, cost less on release.
> 
> this should "only" be a smaller (and perhaps lower cost?) battery and different shell, so pricing it higher is a little strange, but maybe they've upgraded something else and used different materials, I don't know anything about it other than what's in this thread.


Perhaps it's just the fact that this mouse is so light. Compared to how they normally build a mouse, they might have had to change a lot to get it down to an 80g weight. All of this work is completely wasted for their other mice as it seems "normal" people like heavy mice more. For example their G502 is supposedly a super successful mouse, and it's 120g to 140g. They are probably predicting that just a bunch of weirdos will want this mouse here so it needs to be more expensive than normal to make sense.

The other, slightly evil reason would be: they are predicting that it will take forever for a different manufacturer to be able to copy their work and do a good 80g wireless mouse. Until that happens, they can experiment with the price and try to find the highest one that will still sell. After the mouse starts being available at Amazon, wait for three or four months and then look again at the price. It will drop to something more normal.


----------



## RD20

haderon said:


> 160 USD for a hero sensor and detachable sides no one asked for? No wonder they had to hype it up... For the price you can buy two g703 and a mousepad.


And a hump that doesn't have it's own hump  If you don't want to pay 160 wait 6 months the g903 came out at that price.

Also it's because of the lightness of the mouse.


----------



## Nukestalgic

I hope we'll see a 'budget' wired version in the future with HERO sensor and similar weight.


----------



## mons7er

Nukestalgic said:


> I hope we'll see a 'budget' wired version in the future with HERO sensor and similar weight.


Very unlikely; Considering that the HERO sensor was designed for wireless applications.


----------



## nyshak

Hm, if they are going to charge that much they have just prevented me from getting one to upgrade from my G Pro + paracord. Also, the price won't drop significantly before the end of the year I assume, and then I will have the Astrum.

As for wireless: I get it, but after trying the G305 and comparing it to the G Pro + paracord - honestly, the difference is hardly there. A paracord is that good. And it save you all the recharge trouble, avoids even more WLAN frequencies around me and charges a better performing sensor (subjective, just my feeling).

The shape of it also seems rather....normal. Nothing bad, probably quite the opposite in fact - for most, but I am more into the Astrums Alpha shape.


----------



## Menthalion

Yeah, I'll probably pass at that price as well. Might try it out but if unsure about anything it'll be a quick return. Not interested in changeable side buttons or wireless charging, and paracord's just as good as wireless for me.

I thought Sensei shapes were my thing, but I don't like the full size ones, especially not the height. I even went back from the Revel to the 303 because of that. So I guess I should try the FK2 if the 33x6 variant ever shows up. Or the Kinzu if SS ever revisits that one.


----------



## munchzilla

yeah not feeling that price at all for something that's essentially a G305 with rechargeable battery and spring tensioning button stuffs and modular side buttons - assuming it's going to be around that much.

astrum might actually be more interesting if the cable is as good as paracord :-(


----------



## dwnfall

I love everything about it except the height. Curious how the 4mm difference will feel compared to my lovely FK2.


----------



## chr1spe

Black friday is only a bit over 3 months away. Even new logitech products usually end up on heavy discount black friday at least in the US. Even if it releases at 150$ I wouldn't be surprised to see it at 100$ then which is fairly reasonable. Black friday sales are one of the main reason I have so many logitech mice. I don't really like paying 60$ for a standard wired mouse, but every black friday I end up getting some logitech for 25-30$.


----------



## Peacecamper

Logitech teased it officially now: https://twitter.com/LogitechG/status/1030454206132641794?s=19


----------



## zhandri

i guess gamescom launch then. they're just not gonna find a lot of people who are going to buy this mouse if it's more than 100$/€


----------



## kd5151

@ $150. I have lost interest in this mouse.


----------



## dontspamme

$150 just makes no sense to me.
Its the same mouse as the G305 - with a different shell.

The G305 is $59.

I could see $69 - or even $79 for a limited time.
But $150 is an insult, and I won' be buying it, even though I'm a mouse addict and could easily afford it.

Homie don't play like that...


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Wait,the original msrp for the G900 was $150. People hoped this mouse wouldn't have the same price?

Get your money out whale.


----------



## smady3

where are people getting the $150 price tag from?


----------



## Klopfer

smady3 said:


> where are people getting the $150 price tag from?



http://www.coolpc.com.tw/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=251104

Edit:
but wait ... 
if I translate the site into german ( yea google  ) ... there stands 5.000 Yuan ... that are ~637€ ... so something went wrong


----------



## Pirx

the price is steep for sure... however, i'm in love with my g305, hassle with cords are a thing of the past. but i sorely miss a button on the right side of the mouse. everyone has thumb buttons, but i can't quite use them, as by pressing them i tend to move the mouse slightly to the right. using my ring finger comes more naturally and doesn't throw off my aim. so, i'm quite interested in this wireless g pro with its optional side buttons.


----------



## gameinn

I'm pretty sure the mouse will be nowhere near that price in the US. You can't directly correlate foreign retail price to your own country, it's just never correct. There are many factors going on behind the scenes that influence this. Import fees based on treaty, distribution overheads, retailer "retention" etc.

I would be genuinely shocked if Amazon US is more than $100.


----------



## deepor

Klopfer said:


> http://www.coolpc.com.tw/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=251104
> 
> Edit:
> but wait ...
> if I translate the site into german ( yea google  ) ... there stands 5.000 Yuan ... that are ~637€ ... so something went wrong


It's a page from Taiwan, not Mainland China. You can get the translation for their kind of Yuan by using "TWD" (Taiwan Dollar) in Google Search. I get these results here:

"5000 twd to eur" = "142,47 Euro"

"5000 twd to usd" = "162,58 United States Dollar"


----------



## Venrar

60 mm grip width is not bad at all. It's 1mm longer than the FK2 which is annoying, but not that bad. It also doesn't seem to flare out wider at the buttons like the Ultralight Pro does, which always annoyed me.


----------



## senileoldman

Wider mouse will always be better than a narrowly cramping mouse, even if you have tiny hands, wider will always be better.


----------



## chort

senileoldman said:


> Wider mouse will always be better than a narrowly cramping mouse, even if you have tiny hands, wider will always be better.


in hindering your aim if you play fps.
you shouldn't get a mouse that cramps your hand, but it should be as small as you can comfortably handle for good aim.


----------



## senileoldman

chort said:


> in hindering your aim if you play fps.
> you shouldn't get a mouse that cramps your hand, but it should be as small as you can comfortably handle for good aim.


Wide = Good habits build up and aim stability. 

Narrow = Parkinson's alike aim.


----------



## Klopfer

deepor said:


> It's a page from Taiwan, not Mainland China. You can get the translation for their kind of Yuan by using "TWD" (Taiwan Dollar) in Google Search. I get these results here:
> 
> "5000 twd to eur" = "142,47 Euro"
> 
> "5000 twd to usd" = "162,58 United States Dollar"


ah OK , but the price wouldnt be OK


----------



## 0verpowered

chort said:


> in hindering your aim if you play fps.
> you shouldn't get a mouse that cramps your hand, but it should be as small as you can comfortably handle for good aim.


Agreed, I prefer narrower mice. Theres more room for cursor adjustment with the fingers, wider mice force you to use wrist/arm for aiming.


----------



## chort

senileoldman said:


> Wide = Good habits build up and aim stability.
> 
> Narrow = Parkinson's alike aim.


watch sayaplayer playing with the g pro


----------



## m1hka

senileoldman said:


> Wide = Good habits build up and aim stability.
> 
> Narrow = Parkinson's alike aim.


Highly depends on grip.


----------



## xmr1

Weight in the upper 70 gram range after removing weight door is better than anyone could have imagined. Plus there's magnets and other stuff you can remove if you really want to. I wonder why the Jaybird spec sheet had it at 85g.


----------



## Chirsu

150$ sounds too expensive, but I think something is wrong here, don't take this price seriously. After seeing logitech making g305 and g603 quite cheap - I don't see why this mouse could be more than 100$. I think 90-100$ is a safer bet


----------



## Chirsu

doomleika said:


> http://www.coolpc.com.tw/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=251104
> 
> 5000NTD(~150USD)
> 
> Ambi mouse
> Hero Sensor up to 16000 dpi
> Powerplay
> Lightspeed
> Swappable side buttons
> RGB logo
> 80g weight
> 
> I'll stick with G304/5 I guess


Wow, that's a lot of nice images


----------



## duhizy

Ok, I'm not relying on info from rando website, it's probably not 80grams or $150 dollars.


----------



## trism

senileoldman said:


> chort said:
> 
> 
> 
> in hindering your aim if you play fps.
> you shouldn't get a mouse that cramps your hand, but it should be as small as you can comfortably handle for good aim.
> 
> 
> 
> Wide = Good habits build up and aim stability.
> 
> Narrow = Parkinson's alike aim.
Click to expand...

I mean personal anectodes are nice but people should stop projecting them to everyone else. There are several different grip styles and hand widths that there is no objectively better size.

That being said, why does the box say 63.5 mm when this Taiwanese site mentions 65 mm? Not that it'd matter. Calling it close to Sensei 310 seems odd since Sensei 310 has a very wide butt thus completely different shape and feel.


----------



## gunit2004

duhizy said:


> Ok, I'm not relying on info from rando website, it's probably not 80grams or $150 dollars.


I get the paranoia but someone who put in that much effort to post TONS of pictures.. I don't think they are going to photoshop the box LOL...

Box indicates 80g.


----------



## doomleika

duhizy said:


> Ok, I'm not relying on info from rando website, it's probably not 80grams or $150 dollars.


Coolpc(原價屋) is *the* retail saler of PC parts in Taiwan. It's the equivalent of Amazon of PC parts and one of the few retailers that can tell manufacturer to go to hell. Their announcement is as good as official press


----------



## doomleika

duhizy said:


> I'm sure 150 USD is a mistake, there has to be a cheaper version. They must know that no one will buy it for over twice the cost of an average mouse... but at 80 grams, it would probably be the best mouse on the market until the Astrum comes in.


As much as I wish too but Logitech has the "pro" line in premium price point and I doubt they will do otherwise this time.


----------



## gene-z

xmr1 said:


> Probably because this new G Pro isn't really that much like an FK even though everyone is calling it an FK clone.


your comment aged well, lol! the guy that got an early copy and gave his impressions was spot on. it's like a fuller FK. it's pretty much identical to the FK series:


----------



## ncck

Looks great, so probably going to have the announcement at gamescom and then have the purchasing available through logitech's website same day - then I'd assume a few weeks after you'll start to see it drop in at amazon and best buy - similar to the last time they had a release like this


----------



## Awezomenezz

Found this on Coolshop (european web store). In case it's taken down, right now the price is 149£/169€/1599SEK, and that's with some kind of launch discount, so I guess the Taiwanese site was right. Feels a little overpriced for basically a G305 in a different shell and removable buttons, but what do I know. Says it will be stocked on 21st already, and 125/63.5/40 mm and 80g for specs. Here's the UK site, which includes a nifty pic of the internals btw. https://www.coolshop.co.uk/product/logitech-g-pro-wireless-gaming-mouse/AK9UH4/


----------



## nodicaL

Logitech FK is pretty much accurate for this mouse from the pictures.

$150 USD... Not really a deterrent to people who like to try new mice to find something better.
Hell I bought the G900 when it first dropped without batting an eye.

If you think you'll like it, then buy it. 
Give it a shot, and if you don't like it, then go return it.

I'm wondering how much more I'll like it than the G305 though...
G305 is so good.

Looking forward to being $150 poorer.


----------



## Nopileus

Awezomenezz said:


> Found this on Coolshop (european web store). In case it's taken down, right now the price is 149£/169€/1599SEK, and that's with some kind of launch discount, so I guess the Taiwanese site was right. Feels a little overpriced for basically a G305 in a different shell and removable buttons, but what do I know. Says it will be stocked on 21st already, and 125/63.5/40 mm and 80g for specs. Here's the UK site, which includes a nifty pic of the internals btw. https://www.coolshop.co.uk/product/logitech-g-pro-wireless-gaming-mouse/AK9UH4/


Checking that exploded view the sensor seems different from earlier examples, it has eight extra pins and integrated the illumnator into the module, no more separate 5mm LED.
The battery appears to be tiny (half as big as G903?) but is centered right above the sensor, they definitely kept balance in mind.

That's a remarkably complicated design inside considering they're claiming 80g.


----------



## deepor

Here's a link to a copy of that exploded view of its internals (in case that page gets taken down):

https://i.imgur.com/jpC5kJG.jpg


----------



## xmr1

gene-z said:


> your comment aged well, lol! the guy that got an early copy and gave his impressions was spot on. it's like a fuller FK. it's pretty much identical to the FK series:


You're blind right? It's much taller with a completely different hump and slope.


----------



## Chirsu

Yep, looks more like original SS Sensei, but even that mouse had a less full/rounded back if you look at the images.


----------



## gene-z

xmr1 said:


> You're blind right? It's much taller with a completely different hump and slope.


I think you might be. Do you understand what he means when he says "more filled out"? It means it's similar, but fills your hand out more. What would fill your hand out more? A taller hump maybe? Hmmm....

You act like this thing is a some crazy different shape, when they're practically identical. It's been rightfully dubbed the Logitech FK for a reason.


----------



## xmr1

gene-z said:


> I think you might be. Do you understand what he means when he says "more filled out"? It means it's similar, but fills your hand out more. What would fill your hand out more? A taller hump maybe? Hmmm....
> 
> You act like this thing is a some crazy different shape, when they're practically identical. It's been rightfully dubbed the Logitech FK for a reason.


So it's different but it's identical. Got it.

Call it whatever unofficial name you want, the dimensions are different because shockingly, the shape is different.


----------



## haderon

Around 200€ without the discount, and people thought FinalMouse are insane...


----------



## zhandri

haderon said:


> Around 200€ without the discount, and people thought FinalMouse are insane...


200€ for a mouse with a hero sensor. well logitech lost their mind now. 90€ for the finalmouse sounds like a great price compared to this. how do you justify more than 3 times the price of the g305 or even more than the g903 which is a better and more expensive sensor


----------



## Stadtpirat

Well Stock at 21.8.2018 @ coolshop
Sell after Gamescom?


----------



## munchzilla

zhandri said:


> 200€ for a mouse with a hero sensor. well logitech lost their mind now. 90€ for the finalmouse sounds like a great price compared to this


haha, I really can't argue with this... but I suspect that site put the regular price higher and applied discount to make it the same as the msrp. but even at 160 it's crazy high.


regarding FK shape or not, I think people expecting an FK feel to the shape will be disappointed. so I don't think it should be called Logitech FK just because it is symmetric/ambi with similar looking curves- the dimensions/locations of all the curvature is very noticeably different.


----------



## haderon

We have to wait for the msrp cuz apparently a Danish site has the mouse listed for $230/€194.


----------



## Deku

Can someone give me proof of the 3366 being a better sensor than the HERO?


----------



## a_ak57

I get that from a top view the wireless pro looks like an FK, but the low height at all points is the primary thing that differentiates the FK line from the millions of similar ambi mice, really. Meanwhile the GPW has its hump further back than even the Sensei 310 so it'll feel a bit fuller than even that thing, never mind the FK.


I'm still kinda confused why this mouse has a weight compartment though. The people who are gonna be spending $150 for a wireless 80g mouse are the enthusiasts who are buying it because it's an 80g wireless mouse, right?


----------



## munchzilla

a_ak57 said:


> I get that from a top view the wireless pro looks like an FK, but the low height at all points is the primary thing that differentiates the FK line from the millions of similar ambi mice, really. Meanwhile the GPW has its hump further back than even the Sensei 310 so it'll feel a bit fuller than even that thing, never mind the FK.
> 
> 
> I'm still kinda confused why this mouse has a weight compartment though. The people who are gonna be spending $150 for a wireless 80g mouse are the enthusiasts who are buying it because it's an 80g wireless mouse, right?


best to cover as many bases as possible I think.

also re: hero vs 3366, whether it's better or not is not really the issue but the Hero is used in lower end mice which cost a lot less, so it stings a bit to pay $150+ for one with a Hero if it's cheaper to make (not confirmed, just speculation)


----------



## wein07

Deku said:


> Can someone give me proof of the 3366 being a better sensor than the HERO?


The 3366 is the undisputed gold standard for sensors. What u need is proof that Hero is _*comparable *_ to it. lol. Not the other way round. Hero and mercury are great sensors no doubt, but You're buying too much into Logitech's marketing.


----------



## frunction

I was expecting over $100 based on just being wireless and the side buttons being removable. Don't know why people are shocked here... also we don't even know all the features yet.


----------



## a_ak57

$100 is a far cry from $150, and yet even further from the $200 it'll be if the price stays the same in the US.


What other features could it have anyway? A coffee maker? Not to mention it's going up on sites now, not exactly like they'd hold anything back.


----------



## trism

zhandri said:


> 200€ for a mouse with a hero sensor. well logitech lost their mind now. 90€ for the finalmouse sounds like a great price compared to this. how do you justify more than 3 times the price of the g305 or even more than the g903 which is a better and more expensive sensor


"With a hero sensor". That sounds like this would be perfectly ok for you if it had the PMW3366. Newsflash: their price difference for Logitech is probably a dollar or two at maximum. It could be that when including all the R&D cost, HERO could still be the more expensive sensor. And PMW3366 is not a better sensor. People should stop this nonsense already.



a_ak57 said:


> I get that from a top view the wireless pro looks like an FK, but the low height at all points is the primary thing that differentiates the FK line from the millions of similar ambi mice, really. Meanwhile the GPW has its hump further back than even the Sensei 310 so it'll feel a bit fuller than even that thing, never mind the FK.
> 
> 
> I'm still kinda confused why this mouse has a weight compartment though. The people who are gonna be spending $150 for a wireless 80g mouse are the enthusiasts who are buying it because it's an 80g wireless mouse, right?


The reason why Sensei 310 feels "full" for me is definitely not because of the height but because of the width at the butt. For example with G Pro, there's already about 1 cm to my palm at the G logo.

It's not a weight compartment but for the powerplay core.


----------



## dontspamme

There's an uproar going on over at Reddit over the astronomical price of this mouse.

I'm certainly not ready to fork out that amount of money for a mouse, ever.
It's still just a mouse - not a 60" TV.


----------



## deepor

a_ak57 said:


> [...] I'm still kinda confused why this mouse has a weight compartment though. The people who are gonna be spending $150 for a wireless 80g mouse are the enthusiasts who are buying it because it's an 80g wireless mouse, right?


I think that compartment is there to take the module for wireless charging with a "powerplay" mousepad.


----------



## doomleika

dontspamme said:


> There's an uproar going on over at Reddit over the astronomical price of this mouse.
> 
> I'm certainly not ready to fork out that amount of money for a mouse, ever.
> It's still just a mouse - not a 60" TV.


This is funny.
The uproar exists because g304/5 exists. If g304 didn’t happen, no one would bat an eye.


----------



## Avalar

I’ll have to pass if it’s more than $90. Probably get it on a Black Friday sale or something, but only for the sake of collecting.


----------



## popups

I don't think people were saying it's exactly like the FK. That would be dumb. We were saying it is very similar to the FK, but it has a different arch, thus it's Logitech's version of the FK. Of course it will not feel the same in your palm because the FK doesn't give you palm support. Regardless, it's a very similar design to the FK, but with (hopefully) improvements in the areas the FK is lacking.

I have yet to see anything that shows the HERO sensor to be better than the 3366 outside of power savings for wireless. This mouse doesn't appear to be using the same model of this HERO sensor anyway. The way Logitech describes how their first HERO sensor works makes me think it is not better than the 3366. Hence why it's a different sensor for this mouse. The original HERO didn't even have an integrated LED! I will like to see the evidence of it being superior before I believe it is.

The mouse has powerplay, springs for the buttons, non braided cable, new HERO sensor, detachable side buttons, RGB logo and it's designed to be light. Is that worth more than $100? Personally, I don't think so. It should be the same release price as the G403.

I'm not a fan of the height. I like low and wide mice over tall and thin. So, as someone who uses a FK, I am not excited to try it out.

It also sucks that the profile button is on the bottom. They shouldn't have followed Zowie's archaic idea. Maybe it was to save weight, but they did decide to have such a large PCB and put LEDs behind the wheel.


----------



## Nopileus

To be fair the also have no real data suggesting the hero sensor is notably worse than the 3366.

As for the different sensor packaging i reckon they're just tweaking it for more efficient manufacturing, integrating the illumination into the package makes final assembly easier since the 5mm LED would have to be hand soldered.
With that they also changed the lens design, the jump in dpi might very well be a combination of better lens and consistent illumination.

At these prices it'll be a really hard sell given the G305, G603 and 703 exist.


----------



## RaleighStClair

$160 for a wireless mouse?


----------



## AuraDesruu

Kinda agreeing with the reddit community right now
The more we agree to these high prices from manufactures (SS, Razer, Logitech, and Finalmeme), they are going to keep pushing out mouse with even higher price tags.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

There was only one question on my mind after watching that video....

Did the pants on that one guy explode whenever he sat down? They looked like they were bursting at the seams.

Other than that, I had it muted and just skipped through it. The cringe.


----------



## zhandri

doomleika said:


> This is funny.
> The uproar exists because g304/5 exists. If g304 didn’t happen, no one would bat an eye.


not really. it's even more expensive than the g903 which is feature wise the better mouse.


----------



## t3ram

i will wait until the wired version comes out in december


----------



## Poodle

Streamer and PUBG pro TSM_Break commented his mouse today "It's coming out soon. Best mouse Ive ever had 9/10" He has been using it as his main and says also "it's amazing mouse". Because he will be using it at lan tournaments he asked 3 more of them just in case if one malfunctions.

He also commented that his opinions are not sell out for sponsors. So that's a deal for me. I'm getting this mouse.


----------



## Brightmist

Didn't G900 and G903 release with a similiar 150$ MSRP? Not the first time Logitech did this.



wein07 said:


> The 3366 is the undisputed gold standard for sensors. What u need is proof that Hero is _*comparable *_ to it. lol. Not the other way round. Hero and mercury are great sensors no doubt, but You're buying too much into Logitech's marketing.


I'll take Hero/Mercury over 3366 any day.


----------



## chr1spe

zhandri said:


> not really. it's even more expensive than the g903 which is feature wise the better mouse.


What extra features does it have? Also didn't it release at basically the same price? I guess it has the freespinning wheel, but that is the only thing I can think of. Anyway this is lighter which is a pretty significant feature. Its a bit expensive, but I would have expected it to be more than the G703 as it has more "features" and was probably harder to design as its lighter. 100-150$ should have been the expected price IMO. Its on the high side of that and maybe a bit much, but whatever. I don't think you can compare a mouse that requires separate batteries and doesn't support power play with one that has an internal battery and supports power play. I'm guessing pretty much any power play mouse is going to be 100-150$.


----------



## popups

t3ram said:


> i will wait until the wired version comes out in december


If there was no wireless and detachable buttons the mouse would be very light. That would be very nice if the shape is great.

I guess the wired version will be out much later so people don't freak out over the price differential. That would suck... I already know how well the wireless works, so I don't need to try the wireless version. I prefer the lightness of a wired mouse and I assume the sensor will be setup differently for an always on wired gaming mouse. I would give the wired version a try if it comes out before the Ninox mouse.


----------



## dontspamme

Poodle said:


> He has been using it as his main and says also "it's amazing mouse". Because he will be using it at lan tournaments he asked 3 more of them just in case if one malfunctions.


Lucky for him he is getting them for free.

Don't know what country he is from, but 4 of those mice might be a entire year's wages for him otherwise.

This mouse is preserved for the rich.


----------



## Arkengate

dontspamme said:


> Lucky for him he is getting them for free.
> 
> Don't know what country he is from, but 4 of those mice might be a entire year's wages for him otherwise.
> 
> This mouse is preserved for the rich.


Do you mean reserved, not preserved?

Secondly, $150 is really not that much. At all. Say you use it for, what, 1000 hours in a year -- and for people of this sub and the /r/mousereview, is probably lower than what is actually given to a mouse as it equates to 3 hours a day -- you're paying for almost nothing.

If you don't like the price, dont buy it, wait for a sale or ebay or the wired version, but lets not say its for the rich just because you're broke and over-exaggerating like your 60" tv remark.


----------



## Arkengate

Chirsu said:


> Yep, looks more like original SS Sensei, but even that mouse had a less full/rounded back if you look at the images.


Im terrible at photos. Im really hoping it feels like a bit of a more full sensei raw. Not much, just a bit


----------



## Adrian89

not sure if this was posted here but here you go https://www.coolshop.co.uk/product/logitech-g-pro-wireless-gaming-mouse/AK9UH4/ , i was so hyped for this mouse but at this price i doubt i will get it, i really hope for a wired version also.( pretty sure in my country might cost even more )


----------



## bovi77

169€ lol


----------



## duhizy

A reminder that the Astrum is 65 USD and is likely to be the better mouse /thread


----------



## tally

duhizy said:


> A reminder that the Astrum is 65 USD and is likely to be the better mouse /thread


Your so wrong and everyone is gonna pay 150$ to buy this mouse because theirs no denying cordless low weight great shape.


----------



## zhandri

duhizy said:


> A reminder that the Astrum is 65 USD and is likely to be the better mouse /thread


+1


----------



## wein07

Guys...."The Logitech G PRO Wireless Gaming Mouse is the first wireless gaming mouse designed with and for professional esports athletes and offers a performance edge that's fit for the highest levels of professional play."

You need to pay for this level of quality and esports athletes endorsements....


----------



## RD20

duhizy said:


> A reminder that the Astrum is 65 USD and is likely to be the better mouse /thread


Really so it's going be an 80 gram wireless mouse with Logitech quality ... k


----------



## mons7er

RD20 said:


> Really so it's going be an 80 gram wireless mouse with Logitech quality ... k


Exactly. 

I bought a Finalmouse and I wont make that mistake again. 

Regardless of the price at least I know I am getting a high quality product that is well supported.

The bottom line is that Logitech is the only game in town with an 80g WIRELESS MOUSE WITH A PERFECT SENSOR. As long as other companies fail to offer comparable competitive products, they can charge whatever hey want and we WILL buy it.


----------



## popups

The Scream One was a pretty good mouse.

How do you know the new sensor in this new mouse is "perfect."


----------



## AuraDesruu

It's not like the new sensor is actually NEW NEW
HERO has been in the G603/G305...
It's excellent but not perfect


----------



## duhizy

mons7er said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I bought a Finalmouse and I wont make that mistake again.
> 
> Regardless of the price at least I know I am getting a high quality product that is well supported.
> 
> The bottom line is that Logitech is the only game in town with an 80g WIRELESS MOUSE WITH A PERFECT SENSOR. As long as other companies fail to offer comparable competitive products, they can charge whatever hey want and we WILL buy it.


You talk like having a paracord-equivalent cable has been greatly detrimental to your mouse experience. If you bought something worse, that's on you, as there are other options for a similar price. We are by no means bound to wireless, and it seems like none of the reception for this mouse so far has reflected that. Wireless adds a slight boost in value at best(most seem willing to play $100 tops), specifically because there are cables that make it comparable. Otherwise, people would be overjoyed about this mouse, regardless of price. The Astrum will be better in every way other than not being wireless spec-wise for 1/3rd the price...


----------



## popups

AuraDesruu said:


> It's not like the new sensor is actually NEW NEW
> HERO has been in the G603/G305...
> It's excellent but not perfect


Did you see the pictures of the PCB?


----------



## RD20

duhizy said:


> You talk like having a paracord-equivalent cable has been greatly detrimental to your mouse experience. If you bought something worse, that's on you, as there are other options for a similar price. We are by no means bound to wireless, and it seems like none of the reception for this mouse so far has reflected that. Wireless adds a slight boost in value at best(most seem willing to play $100 tops), specifically because there are cables that make it comparable. Otherwise, people would be overjoyed about this mouse, regardless of price. The Astrum will be better in every way other than not being wireless spec-wise for 1/3rd the price...


You talk like the entire reason that I want this isn't because it's wireless and light as heck.


----------



## Kenji

This is going to be 249 AUD or there abouts for us Australians.


----------



## doomleika

duhizy said:


> A reminder that the Astrum is 65 USD and is likely to be the better mouse /thread


**If** they delivered the product.

Knowing kickstarter, I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## doomleika

zhandri said:


> not really. it's even more expensive than the g903 which is feature wise the better mouse.


Better in what?

mechanical pivot hinges proved to be more complex and less reliable than tension springs used in lower tier logi mice products
Freescroll has no place in gaming
Not the mention the odd shape make it a lot limiting in terms of grip and transport

I'll pick G Pro any day over G90X


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

doomleika said:


> **If** they delivered the product.
> 
> Knowing kickstarter, I wouldn't hold my breath.


The raw power of Indiegogo. It turns legit companies into frauds. 

Honestly if it doesn't deliver I don't know if I should be disappointed or congratulate BST on his long game.


----------



## doomleika

0mega1Spawn said:


> The raw power of Indiegogo. It turns legit companies into frauds.
> 
> Honestly if it doesn't deliver I don't know if I should be disappointed or congratulate BST on his long game.


Paying money for centuries of delay.

I don't want be harsh, but from comsumer's perspective. Logitech beat him hands down.


----------



## Argowashi

Poodle said:


> Streamer and PUBG pro TSM_Break


Streamer? Lol

PUBG "Pro"? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA


----------



## trhead

PUBG "athletes" LUL


----------



## nodicaL

Argowashi said:


> Poodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Streamer and PUBG pro TSM_Break
> 
> 
> 
> Streamer? Lol
> 
> PUBG "Pro"? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
Click to expand...

Damn man, why are you trying to hate on his opinion?

Don’t you know streamers are popular because they’re the best in the world?
PUBG takes the most skills because it’s only you vs 99 other scrubs!

Kappa


----------



## duhizy

doomleika said:


> Paying money for centuries of delay.
> 
> I don't want be harsh, but from comsumer's perspective. Logitech beat him hands down.


I get this, but I feel like there is more money in it for BST if he actually delivers. Especially considering that most of the work is left to the factories to mass produce at this point.


----------



## ncck

Ok so looks like the release is 8/21 with a MSRP of $150

Not sure if that's for pre-orders or actual purchase date. Meaning it could be 'in-stock' at best buy and on shelves on 8/21


----------



## doomleika

duhizy said:


> doomleika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paying money for centuries of delay.
> 
> I don't want be harsh, but from comsumer's perspective. Logitech beat him hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> I get this, but I feel like there is more money in it for BST if he actually delivers. Especially considering that most of the work is left to the factories to mass produce at this point.
Click to expand...

You have to compare products in in similar time frame and let's not forget but released his 3090 when the market is dominated by 3310.

By December the g pro wireless is probably 120 or less and have worked out their defect in manufacturing and there's black Friday which is probably 100


----------



## dontspamme

What are the differences between the HERO and Mercury sensors?

Isn't it just (slightly) higher DPI on the HERO?
Perhaps more IPS as well? (not that it matters at this point)


----------



## mons7er

dontspamme said:


> What are the differences between the HERO and Mercury sensors?
> 
> Isn't it just (slightly) higher DPI on the HERO?
> Perhaps more IPS as well? (not that it matters at this point)


I would like to know as well.


----------



## Chirsu

To people saying that this mouse is worth the 150$ price tag:
Remember that G703 was 100$ at launch, and the only difference here is: different(smaller) shape, smaller battery, hero sensor, removable sidebuttons, small weight.
So the hero sensor should reduce the cost compared to 3366, since it is their own sensor, also look at g603 and g305 prices.
The argument about making a different shape being expensive is just stupid, since by that logic it - every new shape should cost twice the price.
So I think a smaller battery should cost the same since all of their mice use custom batteries. So what do we have left?
Small weight is most likely achieved by a smaller battery(yes, a shallow scrollwheel too), so it shouldn't have additional cost.
What's left? Removable sidebuttons? It just doesn't add up, no matter how you count it - 150$ is just overpriced.
I would gladly buy it for 90-100$. 120$ would be expensive, but I would still buy it. 150$ is just too greedy.


----------



## xmr1

Everything costs more to buy than it does to produce. There are way more factors that go into pricing than that.


----------



## Syn247

Chirsu said:


> To people saying that this mouse is worth the 150$ price tag:
> Remember that G703 was 100$ at launch, and the only difference here is: different(smaller) shape, smaller battery, hero sensor, removable sidebuttons, small weight.
> So the hero sensor should reduce the cost compared to 3366, since it is their own sensor, also look at g603 and g305 prices.
> The argument about making a different shape being expensive is just stupid, since by that logic it - every new shape should cost twice the price.
> So I think a smaller battery should cost the same since all of their mice use custom batteries. So what do we have left?
> Small weight is most likely achieved by a smaller battery(yes, a shallow scrollwheel too), so it shouldn't have additional cost.
> What's left? Removable sidebuttons? It just doesn't add up, no matter how you count it - 150$ is just overpriced.
> I would gladly buy it for 90-100$. 120$ would be expensive, but I would still buy it. 150$ is just too greedy.


You have mistaken production cost with consumer value.

It doesn't matter if it costs less for Logitech to produce. It matters whether or not the market will bear it.


----------



## Neshy414

We'll see what the market says i guess. I'm not paying 179 Euros for a mouse, that's for sure.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

Yup

I seriously hope it's still only 150 USD.
Especially since I live in Canada and would make it ~268 CAD and ~300 Taxes Included.


----------



## munchzilla

0mega1Spawn said:


> Yup
> 
> I seriously hope it's still only 150 USD.
> Especially since I live in Canada and would make it ~268 CAD and ~300 Taxes Included.


BestBuy appears to have had it up for $150 for a very brief period of time in the US. I'd expect around $200 canadollars for this one.


----------



## springrolls

Really curious how Logitech is going to market this to non-enthusiasts.

Just looking at stuff like Amazon's list of best selling gaming mice, things like light weight and shape are never emphasized as features or strong points, hell it's practically the opposite for weight (heavy = better). This mouse also doesn't have crazy rgb or even a dpi/profile switcher on the top of the mouse.

All I can really see in terms of mass-market appeal is being wireless (and it's priced way higher than any other wireless mouse right now), Logitech brand, and pro sponsors? Maybe the removable side buttons? Maybe Logitech marketing genies can get the masses to see 80g as a good thing and I'm underestimating them, but right now I'd be surprised if non-enthusiasts consider this mouse a viable option at the way it's priced.


----------



## munchzilla

maybe they're not making as many of these and economies of scale isn't working because they just wanted to please us picky enthusiasts... :thinking_emoji_smiley_face:


----------



## doomleika

springrolls said:


> Really curious how Logitech is going to market this to non-enthusiasts.
> 
> Just looking at stuff like Amazon's list of best selling gaming mice, things like light weight and shape are never emphasized as features or strong points, hell it's practically the opposite for weight (heavy = better). This mouse also doesn't have crazy rgb or even a dpi/profile switcher on the top of the mouse.
> 
> All I can really see in terms of mass-market appeal is being wireless (and it's priced way higher than any other wireless mouse right now), Logitech brand, and pro sponsors? Maybe the removable side buttons? Maybe Logitech marketing genies can get the masses to see 80g as a good thing and I'm underestimating them, but right now I'd be surprised if non-enthusiasts consider this mouse a viable option at the way it's priced.


Pro line is never meant to non-enthusiasts, see: G Pro Mouse(Wired), G Pro keyboard, G Pro Headset. Performance is up to debate(G Pro headset is iffy, G Pro keyboard is still larger and lack many 'pro' features that a cheaper ducky 80% does, G Pro Mouse by today's standard is just G203 with 3366), but you have to admit they all score very low in "bell and whistle" department. 

And they **do** have a large lineup for those non-enthusiasts. See: prodigy line. other g series. If you have to nitpick, G305 did 90% of G Pro Wireless does. Unless you are left handed, don't want side buttons, want to use Powerplay, or just the shape. You can just pick G305.


----------



## springrolls

Huh, guess I underestimated the size of the non-enthusiast audience then. And yeah I guess that makes the terrible name of this mouse make a little more sense (although if I read g pro wireless I still default to g305 in my head). I always assumed things like the g pro were more appealing because of their cheaper price relative to logitech's other mice, but the pricing of the other peripherals (and the existence of the g203) seems to make that point more moot.

Hah, guess I underestimated the effect of pro sponsors.


----------



## Chirsu

Syn247 said:


> You have mistaken production cost with consumer value.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it costs less for Logitech to produce. It matters whether or not the market will bear it.


I am talking about a mix of both, that's why I am comparing it to g703, which is a very similar mouse(despite having an awkward shape and being heavier) both in features, production costs and consumer point of view.


----------



## Chirsu

munchzilla said:


> maybe they're not making as many of these and economies of scale isn't working because they just wanted to please us picky enthusiasts... :thinking_emoji_smiley_face:


That actually would justify the price, but the problem with that is: they can price it competitively and just destroy other manufacturers, since this mouse would be recommended literally everywhere.
I think they just want to grab more money from the enthusiasts during first 3-4 month and then make it cheaper so that everyone buys it. They did a similar thing with G Pro, but it's hard to measure since G203 played it's role. I wonder if they plan to do the same with this mouse. Everything is reasonable except the price being waaay to greedy. I think 110-120 is what it should cost during the first months and 80-100 later for everyone else. But 150-200 is just overkill.


----------



## popups

What kind of enthusiast would pay $150 for a simple wireless gaming mouse? I think it's more of a casual hardcore gamer type -- a guy who wants the good stuff, but doesn't use it often. How many people are out there like that?

The people who use their stuff a lot don't want to pay a large amount for that stuff because it will wear out or break sooner than later. So, buying one mouse for $150+ to use it for a year or two is a huge hit. They want to buy a mouse, use it heavily until it starts causing problems, then buy the same mouse again and again. I think a lot of these people are not going to make their main mouse an expensive one because they don't want to become dependent on something that takes a lot to replace. They probably would rather save that money for a new graphics card or mouse pad replacements.

The extremely casual or young gamers can be suckers for the heavy, expensive, crazy looking, feature rich products. It catches their attention and makes them think they are getting the best. They won't know the difference... Such people are willing to pay a lot if the marketing is good enough.


----------



## woll3

Just to be a smartass, isnt the issue playing so much without gaining some form of self sufficiency for the hobby? Or to make it simple, "git gud" would solve the issue.


Either way, the whole debate just shows that it doesnt make sense to cater to a certain audience, as at the very least at some point the gains are too low for the return, and they cant follow through anyway.


----------



## Klopfer

for me it's wayne  
my Wife sets the Limit to 100€ for 1 Mouse , so ez ... I have to wait for a price drop ( and for myself 100€ for a mouse is expensive )


----------



## RaleighStClair

springrolls said:


> Really curious how Logitech is going to market this to non-enthusiasts.


This mouse definitely wont have the market impact of something like the G502, or even Gpro, at it's speculated price point. This will 100% be an enthusiast product. And I imagine Logitech knows this. They are more than likely going to rely on e-sports/Twitch/Youtube to market this mouse.

This mouse will never be something you would see a casual, or a recommendation at r/pcmasterrace, for example. For all intents and purposes this will be a niche product (until the price comes down inline with similar wireless mice).


----------



## P54J

It all boils down to whether the mouse is worth it or not. As a owner of G900 I took a risk of having 'buyers regret' and pruchased it. It didn't end up being my fav mostly due to the shape. I will take that risk again as Logtech quality is unmatched and they finally made some - judging from the few pics - good shape. All I'm hoping for is that HERO will deliver that edge I'm looking for and shape will suit me. Wireless here can be both a curse and a blessing. Fingers crossed


----------



## popups

Maybe they should have made an included Powerplay accessory that could be used with any foam mouse pad and made it so you could use the mouse without the battery. That could have made it worth $150 at release.

A 70-75g medium sized wireless mouse that doesn't need to be charged. Sounds good, especially if they allowed you to remove the debounce and power savings in software.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

woll3 said:


> Or to make it simple, "git gud" would solve the issue.


Another possible remedy? Don't be a "mouse enthusiast".


----------



## Poodle

Argowashi said:


> Streamer? Lol
> 
> PUBG "Pro"? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA


Yes he streams at twitch.tv. He is a professional esports player and starter in Team Solo Mid PUBG eSports organization based in the United States.


----------



## j4nsen

Hahaha that price is outrageous. At 100-120$ it would be fairly priced in regards to markup, usp etc. But 150$/169$ is simply a slap to the face.
Wondering how long it will take until it drops.


----------



## ncck

j4nsen said:


> Hahaha that price is outrageous. At 100-120$ it would be fairly priced in regards to markup, usp etc. But 150$/169$ is simply a slap to the face.
> Wondering how long it will take until it drops.


G900 launched at $150 as well


----------



## Avalar

ncck said:


> G900 launched at $150 as well


With more stuff, though.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

"more stuff"? meaning what....


----------



## hza

Lower weight on GPW is as much of a feature as braided (charging) cable or weight box are for the G900/G903 whether you need it or not. Rest is about the same or similar. Apparently GPW is for people who want a light mouse that can be charged using powerplay (or some other wireless charging solution) or charging cable (without the need to mod it in order to lower the weight). As long as no one else has that offering they chan charge whatever they want. Not the worst thing in the world.


----------



## RD20

hza said:


> Lower weight on GPW is as much of a feature as braided (charging) cable or weight box are for the G900/G903 whether you need it or not. Rest is about the same or similar. Apparently GPW is for people who want a light mouse that can be charged using powerplay (or some other wireless charging solution) or charging cable (without the need to mod it in order to lower the weight). As long as no one else has that offering they chan charge whatever they want. Not the worst thing in the world.


Also it's an actual decent size for the weight especially with being wireless.


----------



## Avalar

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> "more stuff"? meaning what....


Buttons, on-board profiles, and while not necessary, the more complicated design on the inside of the mouse.

And a lower weight isn't _everyone's_ preference, so I don't think the cost should be raised because of it. Also, there wasn't anything like the G900 when it was released; the same can't be said for the G Pro Wireless.

Only us enthusiasts know that the shape and lower weight of the G Pro Wireless make it worth more, but even we think $150 is a ridiculous amount to ask. The general public is just gonna wonder why the hell it costs so much when we already have the G90X, G703/G403 Wireless, and G305.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

it's got more buttons and stuff...

that reminds me. roccat leadr has a ton of buttons. $120 is a steal. it should be $200 or more with all those buttons. it's even got it's own snazzy charging pad!

Anyway, so.... is there anything better you can at least muster up? Like maybe the little useless plastic storage case that came with the G900? The G Pro Wireless doesn't have that. That should knock at *least* $20 off the price!


----------



## Avalar

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> it's got more buttons and stuff...
> 
> that reminds me. roccat leadr has a ton of buttons. $120 is a steal. it should be $200 or more with all those buttons. it's even got it's own snazzy charging pad!
> 
> Anyway, so.... is there anything better you can at least muster up? Like maybe the little useless plastic storage case that came with the G900? The G Pro Wireless doesn't have that. That should knock at *least* $20 off the price!


I'm not sure what you're getting at... It's 2:30am though, and I'm tired. D;

All I'm saying is that it's gonna be hard for Logitech to sell a lot of G Pro Wireless mice with all the current options available, and that I don't think it's worth $150.


----------



## wein07

I am going to share the unpopular opinion here and likely what is on many's minds.

Have any of you upset with the price considered that you are not the product's intended target audience? This is the 1st gen of the *only* wireless with a close to best sensor on the market, extremely lightweight(likely balanced as well) quality build in a very crowd-pleasing shape. No one else on the market is close. They gotta recoup the R&D cost somehow.

All of us had our cake and had access to the cheap and easily accessible G304/305 across many regions.

Just look forward to the next wireless G, it should be priced more accessibly.


----------



## dontspamme

wein07 said:


> I am going to share the unpopular opinion here and likely what is on many's minds.
> 
> Have any of you upset with the price considered that you are not the product's intended target audience? This is the 1st gen of the *only* wireless with a close to best sensor on the market, extremely lightweight(likely balanced as well) quality build in a very crowd-pleasing shape. No one else on the market is close. They gotta recoup the R&D cost somehow.
> 
> All of us had our cake and had access to the cheap and easily accessible G304/305 across many regions.
> 
> Just look forward to the next wireless G, it should be priced more accessibly.



What you said sort of would make sense if the G305 didn't exist.


The way I see it, there is barely any difference between the G305 and this new G Pro Wireless (gg on naming your mice, Logitech)

The G305 is $60, as far as I recall.
I'm having an extremely hard time spotting what it is that justifies tripling the price for this new mouse.

I hear a lot of people saying the shape justifies it... how would they even know? They haven't held it yet.
And even if so... nearly every new mouse released is a new shape. But they don't cost $160.
So, shape is not a reason to triple the price, I feel.

What's left?
Removable side buttons? 
That's been done before. Yet didn't set us back $160.

The weight justifies it?
Plenty of mice around 80 grams now. None of them come close to costing $160.

Wireless justifies it?
Then why is the G305 only $60?
It's the identical wireless tech.

The sensor justifies it?
My $23 G102 says "nope".


My theory is that Logitech has caught on to the massive hype this mouse has caused in places like OCN, and they are now testing the waters to see how many true enthusiasts there genuinely are that will buy this mouse for this absolutely ridiculous price.

And if enough buy it, Logitech will know there are enough suckers out there to justify future released with insane prices.
If not enough buy it, they will have learnt the lesson and price this mouse - and future releases - at more friendly prices so more people will buy it/them.


----------



## wein07

I highly highly doubt the opinion of the OCN forum matters much to huge companies like Logitech. Even a popular streamer of a fav game, or players in pro teams using it, even someone like Ninja's use of their products would carry way more weight. Also 150 bucks is 2.5times of $60... The G304/5 has an extra obvious cost, purchasing an extra set of rechargeable batteries and charger. Or you could be buying costly lithium batteries for a while...
And this is subjective point..the black G304/ white 305 ( I have used both before) just feel cheap in your hands. Build quality simply isn't there.

I want to further emphasize a solid build quality just isn't enough. The Razer lancehead TE I've tried is one of the best quality mice I've ever laid my hands on and it still isn't enough to be a seller.

You actually answered your own question. The G pro wireless does all you mentioned, in one single package. There are people who would pay for such conveniences and features, and they are Logitech's intended target audience with the G pro wireless. Their brand name and track record will have people being assured the features advertised will be in a proper working package. 

Apart from Razer, do you think it is possible Ninox or finalmouse or even Zowie will be able to be a first mover and create a quality product? Don't think so.




dontspamme said:


> What you said sort of would make sense if the G305 didn't exist.
> 
> 
> The way I see it, there is barely any difference between the G305 and this new G Pro Wireless (gg on naming your mice, Logitech)
> 
> The G305 is $60, as far as I recall.
> I'm having an extremely hard time spotting what it is that justifies tripling the price for this new mouse.
> 
> I hear a lot of people saying the shape justifies it... how would they even know? They haven't held it yet.
> And even if so... nearly every new mouse released is a new shape. But they don't cost $160.
> So, shape is not a reason to triple the price, I feel.
> 
> What's left?
> Removable side buttons?
> That's been done before. Yet didn't set us back $160.
> 
> The weight justifies it?
> Plenty of mice around 80 grams now. None of them come close to costing $160.
> 
> Wireless justifies it?
> Then why is the G305 only $60?
> It's the identical wireless tech.
> 
> The sensor justifies it?
> My $23 G102 says "nope".
> 
> 
> My theory is that Logitech has caught on to the massive hype this mouse has caused in places like OCN, and they are now testing the waters to see how many true enthusiasts there genuinely are that will buy this mouse for this absolutely ridiculous price.
> 
> And if enough buy it, Logitech will know there are enough suckers out there to justify future released with insane prices.
> If not enough buy it, they will have learnt the lesson and price this mouse - and future releases - at more friendly prices so more people will buy it/them.


----------



## RD20

The G305 doesn't have a rechargeable battery and honestly when I used it the coating just feels cheap. Also the pro is a very different shape that is close to the style many of us love but hasn't been replicated with new sensors.

Also from everything we've seen the sensor seems to be have been tweaked which is likely a decent chunk of the cost.


----------



## wein07

Anyone knows what is the 50million click switch they are using?


----------



## munchzilla

seems like G305 being a good deal for performance/price for a wireless, has set up us for disappointment with the pricing of the G Pro Wireless


----------



## kse617

Holy crap 179€ and releasing tomorrow...

https://www.amazon.es/Logitech-Wire...id=1534759786&sr=8-13&keywords=g+pro+wireless

I've been rocking a G305 until last week that I decided to go back to my G403. Wasn't impressed at all with build quality (somewhat loose battery door, wheel rattling heavily, hollow sounding clicks...)

Hopefully the GPW is closer in build quality to the G900/903, otherwise I don't see myself shelling out that amount of money for a mouse. What worries me is that light usually means hollow and cheap-sounding. Might get one and send it back if it's not absolutely 100% worth the asking price (and post my findings).


----------



## Menthalion

So it's not a Logitech FK, but I did some quick picture overlays and they seem to suggest it's closer to a Nixeus Revel, except for more forward / lower thumb buttons. Can anyone confirm / deny ?

I liked the shape of the Revel quite a bit, but somehow still aim a lot better with my G303. Can't stand the G Pro wired due to it's hump and crampy sides.

So this probably won't be an upgrade to me, better features or not. Wish the rumors of different sizes had been true, would have loved a shorter / lower
(115 x 65 x 36.8) version. The back curve does seem to match the G1/G3 at that size rather well. With the removable buttons it might have pleased the Kinzu crowd too.


----------



## PedMar

So its over 150$ confirmed... I really cant see whats worth that much. Will keep my FM Phantom as my main mouse


----------



## Menthalion

PedMar said:


> So its over 150$ confirmed... I really cant see whats worth that much. Will keep my FM Phantom as my main mouse


You really had me for a second there.. Well played sir, well played !


----------



## Marctraider

I’m trying to debate whether the grip on this mouse will be better than a G305 (including grip width)

Could this be used as finger/claw tip mouse? Has anyone done a mouse overlap comparison with currently known dimensions?

Also this mouse seems to be less durable in the long run with internal battery. Once its dead its not as easy to replace as an AA/AAA bat.


----------



## Menthalion

Althought it's been compared to the FK2 here, that one's considerably (4mm) lower, and it's curvature from the side is significantly different.

I think a comparison to the Nixeus Revel is better, since dimension wise it's very close.

A side overlay shows the curve from back to top is pretty much identical, and although the slope to the front is parallel but two mm higher, the GPW's button grooves could mean finger depth is identical. The mouse wheel is raised a fair bit more but starts at the same location from the front. The thumb buttons are placed more towards the front as well (and therefore also a bit lower).

From the top they're pretty much the same, with 2.5 mm more max butt width on the Revel, and a bit more curve on the front buttons for the GPW.

So yes, my guess is it will be a far better grip if you don't like the 102 / 203 / 305


----------



## PedMar

Menthalion said:


> PedMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So its over 150$ confirmed... I really cant see whats worth that much. Will keep my FM Phantom as my main mouse
> 
> 
> 
> You really had me for a second there.. Well played sir, well played !
Click to expand...

Althought the FM is overpriced it came up with stuff never done in mice from retailers (new cable, superlight weight and that design) this mouse (that I really hope will eventually decrease its price cause I wanna buy it) so far we know will come out with stuffs that theyve done before.

And were talking about almost 200 US for a mouse


----------



## ryan92084

I'll wait for the inevitable Logitech mouse sales. If memory serves me right they don't stay msrp for long.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

It was never confirmed to be over $150. In fact if anything it was confirmed to be exactly $150.


----------



## popups

I guess we will be waiting about a year until we get a price that isn't going to hurt that much. I have doubts about a wired version... I assume they want that $150 and are willing to not release a wired version to get it. By that time I will already have that Ninox mouse and probably won't feel the need for anything else.


----------



## dontspamme

popups said:


> I guess we will be waiting about a year until we get a price that isn't going to hurt that much. I have doubts about a non wired version... I assume they want that $150 and are willing to not release a wired version to get it. By that time I will already have that Ninox mouse and probably won't feel the need for anything else.


I feel exactly the same way.

Was hyped for this mouse. But that price... no... I can't get myself to do it.
Unless I get some hefty rebate (or someone gifts me the mouse), I will wait until the price drops.

But at that time, there will be something newer and sexier on the horizon (Zowie, Roccat, Ninox, possibly even Logitech too).
So I'll probably never get this mouse.

Still looking forward to the reviews, though.
We should only be hours away from RJN's review being posted.
I *really* hope he addresses the pricing. If he just skates over it, it will lend credit to his critics that claim he is 'in the bag' aka a shill for the large mouse brands.


----------



## xmr1

https://blog.logitech.com/2018/08/20/new-logitech-g-pro-wireless-gaming-mouse-a-proven-winner/

Official announcement.


----------



## Ino.

Pricing aside, it's actually looking like a god mouse.


----------



## munchzilla

Ino. said:


> Pricing aside, it's actually a god mouse.


are you allowed to post a review now?


----------



## Leopardi

xmr1 said:


> https://blog.logitech.com/2018/08/20/new-logitech-g-pro-wireless-gaming-mouse-a-proven-winner/
> 
> Official announcement.





> The Logitech G PRO Wireless Gaming Mouse and the Logitech G PRO Gaming Mouse with HERO sensor are expected to be available at global retailers in August 2018 for suggested retail prices of $149.99 and $69.99 respectively.


Am I reading this right, there will be a wired version for $69?


----------



## xmr1

Leopardi said:


> The Logitech G PRO Wireless Gaming Mouse and the Logitech G PRO Gaming Mouse with HERO sensor are expected to be available at global retailers in August 2018 for suggested retail prices of $149.99 and $69.99 respectively.
> 
> Am I reading this right, there will be a wired version for $69?


The wired mouse is the old G Pro/G102 shape with the updated HERO and a new cable apparently.

"In addition, Logitech G also announced today that the Logitech® G PRO Gaming Mouse will get an upgrade. The new mouse will include Logitech G’s new HERO 16K sensor and a low-friction, flexible cable, while keeping the comfortable classic design and superior click performance. "


----------



## Ino.

munchzilla said:


> are you allowed to post a review now?


Waiting on official release, don't think that blog post is the official announcement. Need more time anyway.


----------



## Venrar

Jesus, this thing is gonna cost me 200 CAD by the time the government gets its cut.


----------



## Leopardi

xmr1 said:


> The wired mouse is the old G Pro/G102 shape with the updated HERO and a new cable apparently.


Ah, I already got excited. "Superior click performance" means they will keep the feather light tensioning as well, like on the G305.


----------



## munchzilla

Venrar said:


> Jesus, this thing is gonna cost me 200 CAD by the time the government gets its cut.


149 USD = 195 CAD already. you're gonna go above 200 regardless of province 



Ino. said:


> Waiting on official release, don't think that blog post is the official announcement. Need more time anyway.


ah alright, looking forward to it!


----------



## nyshak

Leopardi said:


> Ah, I already got excited. "Superior click performance" means they will keep the feather light tensioning as well, like on the G305.


Could mean that the Pro Wireless will have harder clicks?


----------



## Venrar

Like I really want it, but over two hundy. **** I could buy 2.5 zowie fk2 for that price.


----------



## pez

The G900/903 were worth the money for me, so this might, too. Looking forward to picking this up once available.


----------



## haderon

Venrar said:


> Like I really want it, but over two hundy. **** I could buy 2.5 zowie fk2 for that price.


But FK2 doesn't have the 1mm thin wall construction and unique "endoskeleton" (LUL) design or the 16k DPI Hero sensor with updated tracking algorithm? I haven't see a pro talk about FK2 like this - “Having such a lightweight wireless mouse that I knew I could depend on made a huge difference for me at the championship,” said Profit, London Spitfire. “It helped me win the MVP – it’s a god mouse.” The whole blog post is just gold.


----------



## popups

I am getting confused by Logitech's new naming scheme. I am going to need pictures instead of names...

"The Logitech G PRO Wireless Gaming Mouse and the Logitech G PRO Gaming Mouse..."

Those are completely different mice? What the...!


----------



## furywins

popups said:


> I am getting confused by Logitech's new naming scheme. I am going to need pictures instead of names...
> 
> "The Logitech G PRO Wireless Gaming Mouse and the Logitech G PRO Gaming Mouse..."
> 
> Those are two completely different mice? What the...!


There are two things that Logitech sucks at when it comes to mice. Product names and mice shape. Their naming convention can't be good for business.

The wired G Pro is supposedly the old 3366 G Pro with the new Hero sensor and a better cable.


----------



## popups

I did not like the G Pro's shape, side buttons and weight. I returned it and went back to my archaic mice. I don't care what they do with the cable or sensor. I don't want it. I got a G100s.

I will not buy a $150 wireless gaming mouse. I would buy the wired version of this new mouse. It looks like they will not have such a variant because they want to try to sell that G Pro I don't like and get that $150 from the "casual" types. I wonder who is making such decisions... Maybe they will change their minds when they see how the mouse isn't selling.


----------



## haderon

Yep, G pro refresh with the new "improved" hero sensor and prolly the same non braided cable used in g203. I think they forgot g305 exist.


----------



## Avalar

furywins said:


> ...The wired G Pro is supposedly the old 3366 G Pro with the new Hero sensor and a better cable.


...

That's literally the same name as the wired version that already exists.

Also, another thing we don't need.


----------



## deepor

Marctraider said:


> I’m trying to debate whether the grip on this mouse will be better than a G305 (including grip width)
> 
> Could this be used as finger/claw tip mouse? Has anyone done a mouse overlap comparison with currently known dimensions?
> 
> Also this mouse seems to be less durable in the long run with internal battery. Once its dead its not as easy to replace as an AA/AAA bat.


Check out the first post of this thread here. It was edited and now has pictures that weren't there originally. There's good size comparisons with the G502 and G403.

Looking at those pictures, the size might be good for claw grip, but it seems it's a pretty large mouse so might be bad for finger tip grip. For me personally (using finger tip grip), I fear this new G Pro Wireless will be too large and the G305 will be the better mouse (even disregarding the price).

About the battery, how long it will stay fine depends on how exactly the hardware charges the battery. It depends on what exactly "100% charged" means. Li-Ion can stay like new for virtually forever if it's charged to less than 80% of the maximum that it can do. Its performance can stay excellent for ten years. And even if the battery is charged to maximum by the hardware, it won't just die after two years or whatever. It will just degrade, making it so you'll have to recharge it more often. I wouldn't worry too much about the battery.


----------



## springrolls

To me this mouse looks like it's primarily for palm players, particularly it's 40mm height and rather rounded shape that looks nice for your palm to rest on. But it's always hard to make judgements without holding it yourself, and dimensions can't tell the whole story.


----------



## nodicaL

Venrar said:


> Jesus, this thing is gonna cost me 200 CAD by the time the government gets its cut.


Yeah I'm expecting the same thing.

Ino saying it's a god mouse is a little exciting though...


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

The blog post was taken down. Maybe put up too early.

It also had links to what could be the pages for the mice.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

I'm curious about the feel as it looks to have a pretty decent overhang in the front and the side buttons don't look too far forward. The hump in the back also doesn't look as harsh as the old G Pro judging from comparison photos.

Well it shouldn't be too long of a weight now. So I guess i'll find out soon.


----------



## carlouws

Its on amazon but it isn’t currently available. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GCKQD77


----------



## xmr1

0mega1Spawn said:


> The blog post was taken down. Maybe put up too early.
> 
> It also had links to what could be the pages for the mice.


Yeah I think somebody jumped the gun and posted it since the product pages weren't up and there were no other tweets or reviews or anything. I guess everything should go live in the next 12 hours or so.


----------



## nodicaL

You guys should get a magnetic micro USB cable for this mouse.
It'll keep your micro USB port from wearing out after hundreds of charges.

Just keep the magnetic plug in the front of the mouse, and the cable just snaps on.

I did this with my 94g G703.
The connector doesn't even weigh a gram.


----------



## Klopfer

carlouws said:


> Its on amazon but it isn’t currently available.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GCKQD77


so Pro Hero ( 16K ) is confirmed as G Pro/203/102/305/304 shape


----------



## ewiggle

xmr1 said:


> Yeah I think somebody jumped the gun and posted it since the product pages weren't up and there were no other tweets or reviews or anything. I guess everything should go live in the next 12 hours or so.


https://webcache.googleusercontent....se-a-proven-winner/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## hotrodkungfury

Ino, you have a copy already?!


----------



## TonyDeez

nodicaL said:


> You guys should get a magnetic micro USB cable for this mouse.
> It'll keep your micro USB port from wearing out after hundreds of charges.
> 
> Just keep the magnetic plug in the front of the mouse, and the cable just snaps on.
> 
> I did this with my 94g G703.
> The connector doesn't even weigh a gram.


Got a link? Appreciate it.


----------



## Melan

https://www.amazon.com/Magnetic-MicroUSB-Charging-Cable-Connecter/dp/B018M1CTH0

Or just google magnetic micro usb cable.


----------



## Peacecamper

https://www.coolshop.de/produkt/logitech-g-pro-wireless-gaming-mouse/AK9UH4/

169 €, available in two days.


----------



## wein07

Melan said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Magnetic-MicroUSB-Charging-Cable-Connecter/dp/B018M1CTH0
> 
> Or just google magnetic micro usb cable.


Won't the cable fall off when u flick your mouse during gaming?


----------



## Peacecamper

wein07 said:


> Won't the cable fall off when u flick your mouse during gaming?


If it charges as fast as the G403 wireless there will be no need to play games in wired mode. Just check the battery once every few days and then charge it when you don't play games. You can even charge it with a normal USB charger over night.


----------



## equlix

RJN put his review is up.


----------



## Chirsu

So judging by the fact that they put this sensor into old wired g pro too - it must be better than 3366. So if we take that into account and that the construction is complex and it makes mouse super light, but sturdy - I think it's a buy. RJK review is up and it seems like a really good mouse to replace my fk1, which I used to hybrid palm/fingertip, gripping it kind of like SS sensei raw. I hope a similar grip will possible with this mouse too. So I'll wait for Ino's review, but I think it's a buy already. Also the 77g weight, without having the bull**** like FM Ultralight - looks very good. The only thing - I with it was tiny bit less wide.


----------



## Chirsu

Also I am curious about the cable of the updated wired version, if it's good and not just usual rubber cable, but maybe something closer to paracord - I think it's safe to say that we can expect a wired version of this mouse in 6-8 months.


----------



## Ino.

There’s a very nice review by Vanir on TechPowerUp that’s up already:
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Logitech/PRO_Wireless_Gaming_Mouse/

If someone is looking for my opinion this review reflects it very well.

I just love the mouse. I used the G305 before, which is also really great, but the G Pro Wireless (someone find a suitable acronym, GPW sounds dumb) kicks things up a notch from there. The shape is awesome, the coating is perfect for me and my dry hands, it’s light as a feather with the battery included and it still has some room to lower the weight if you’re still not satisfied because you can remove the bottom lid and remove the small magnets holding it in place. But I wouldn’t need any lighter at all.
The clicks are fantastic, their island design is great for someone like me who likes to put a finger on the side of the mouse.

Contrary to Vanir I also love the mouse feet, the glide felt just perfect on my DM Pad XL. That might be just me, I’m sure many people will weigh in their opinion in the coming days/weeks.

Or not, because the price is really high. But when the price is the only downside I find for me personally... maybe it’s worth it? You’d have to decide that for yourself depending on if you want to play with an extremely light wireless mouse with perfect accuracy so badly that you are willing to pay essentially double for it. But even then, the G305 already delivers the same (or very close to it) performance for 60€ (retail). It’s obviously not as light and doesn’t have the shape and internal battery yadayadayada, but performance is great. Seeing it from that perspective paying 100€ more is hardly reasonable. I understand the pricing of Logitech though, because the G305 is a recycled shell with a ton less RnD put into it, or rather which had already amortized cost for tooling and engineering with the G Pro etc, so they can offer it at that price point. The G Pro Wireless has a unique design, especially internally, which allows it to be this light weight without any reduction of quality, but to develop this masterpiece must have taken a tremendous amount of engineering.

So in the end, would I, as an enthusiast who enjoys using a mouse everyday, pay the price for the G Pro Wireless? Certainly.

EDIT: haha, after watching RJNs review I realized that we essentially used the same argument with the same words regarding the pricing. But it’s true 😄
Also to clear that up: I only tried the release version with the “faster” mouse feet, those are the ones I love.


----------



## favoxhille

130 pounds on amazon uk


----------



## AuraDesruu

So when is it going to be available for US purchase from Logitech Website/ Amazon US?


----------



## Chirsu

Thanks, Ino! In regards to g305 - the only downside of it, aside from the shape - it's still bottom heavy and a little unbalanced. Nice to use with a laptop for work(also the height is low, so it's quite portable), but the shape and balance make it not very nice for gaming.


----------



## haderon

I like how everyone sponsored by them has to come out and say - "the price is justified guys"


----------



## JustinSane

Ino. said:


> There’s a very nice review by Vanir on TechPowerUp that’s up already:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Logitech/PRO_Wireless_Gaming_Mouse/
> snip


The acronym you're looking for is ProWL.
Can't wait to get my hands on one of these!


----------



## woll3

I recommend playing with it, but buying it for full price? Not Sure, the whole product in its extreme focus is a bit questionable, would have 90g and a lower pricepoint be a better fit for most people? I let someone else be the judge of that.

Either way its an easily moveable package, just wish it was a bit wider for me personally and some smaller hands might find it a bit too steep in the back, clicks are imo in a sweetspot now, battery life could be described as unnecessary long, coating is very "plastic" but works well grip wise, as for hero 16k, i would say it comes down to preferences in tracking behaviour, but more on that at a later point.

Not much to talk about really, it does what it sets out to do.

Edit:

Oh, and as can be seen by the pictures, the apex is pretty much in the middle, which should make it comfortable for more people compared to older mice, as it allows a more natural wrist angle.


----------



## 9000tb

The FK2 is too flat for me, I prefer the ZA12. Is this new one closer to that?


----------



## oxidized

Lmao at the price...


----------



## RaleighStClair

haderon said:


> I like how everyone sponsored by them has to come out and say - "the price is justified guys"


I like how everyone that has used this mouse has gone back to their previous mouse -- even while being sponsored. That says a lot to me.


----------



## bovi77

RaleighStClair said:


> I like how everyone that has used this mouse has gone back to their previous mouse -- even while being sponsored. That says a lot to me.


like who?


----------



## bovi77

Ino. said:


> There’s a very nice review by Vanir on TechPowerUp that’s up already:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Logitech/PRO_Wireless_Gaming_Mouse/
> 
> If someone is looking for my opinion this review reflects it very well.
> 
> I just love the mouse. I used the G305 before, which is also really great, but the G Pro Wireless (someone find a suitable acronym, GPW sounds dumb) kicks things up a notch from there. The shape is awesome, the coating is perfect for me and my dry hands, it’s light as a feather with the battery included and it still has some room to lower the weight if you’re still not satisfied because you can remove the bottom lid and remove the small magnets holding it in place. But I wouldn’t need any lighter at all.
> The clicks are fantastic, their island design is great for someone like me who likes to put a finger on the side of the mouse.
> 
> Contrary to Vanir I also love the mouse feet, the glide felt just perfect on my DM Pad XL. That might be just me, I’m sure many people will weigh in their opinion in the coming days/weeks.
> 
> Or not, because the price is really high. But when the price is the only downside I find for me personally... maybe it’s worth it? You’d have to decide that for yourself depending on if you want to play with an extremely light wireless mouse with perfect accuracy so badly that you are willing to pay essentially double for it. But even then, the G305 already delivers the same (or very close to it) performance for 60€ (retail). It’s obviously not as light and doesn’t have the shape and internal battery yadayadayada, but performance is great. Seeing it from that perspective paying 100€ more is hardly reasonable. I understand the pricing of Logitech though, because the G305 is a recycled shell with a ton less RnD put into it, or rather which had already amortized cost for tooling and engineering with the G Pro etc, so they can offer it at that price point. The G Pro Wireless has a unique design, especially internally, which allows it to be this light weight without any reduction of quality, but to develop this masterpiece must have taken a tremendous amount of engineering.
> 
> So in the end, would I, as an enthusiast who enjoys using a mouse everyday, pay the price for the G Pro Wireless? Certainly.
> 
> EDIT: haha, after watching RJNs review I realized that we essentially used the same argument with the same words regarding the pricing. But it’s true 😄
> Also to clear that up: I only tried the release version with the “faster” mouse feet, those are the ones I love.


Vanir's review is great, thanks for the link. No mention of how long the cable is though. looks kind of short T.T 

are there 2 different versions regarding mouse feet? any idea which was Vanir's? $150 no extra mouse feet... omg

Wondering why 500mAh battery capacity with rgb off at 1000hz (akin to g305 HI mode) lasts only 48hours? any explanation here since regular lithium is 1000mAh and apparently lasts months. Any idea on the cycle lifespan and brand of this LI-PO battery used by Logitech? Someone open the guts pls. On china websites I'm seeing 500mAh Li Po's at 300-500 cycle life, 10-12 grams. They cost $0.50, a $5 version would seemingly be very high-end/spec. Hopefully the battery can be replaced because that's 180 charges a year @ 48 hours life span and you always deduct at least 10% from stated cycle life, charge life etc.


----------



## haderon

What do you expect from 5$ Li-pol 500mAh battery?


----------



## Cruella

9000tb said:


> The FK2 is too flat for me, I prefer the ZA12. Is this new one closer to that?


Not really.
ZA series is something unique.


----------



## Chirsu

bovi77 said:


> Wondering why 500mAh battery capacity with rgb off at 1000hz (akin to g305 HI mode) lasts only 48hours? any explanation here?


Energizer ultimate lithium AA makes roughly 350 hours with 2900mah, so everything seems to be right. 1/6 of battery life for 1/6 of battery capacity.


----------



## Chirsu

haderon said:


> What do you expect from 5$ Li-pol 500mAh battery?


Are you a troll? I'm glad it has a small battery, 60 hours is enough for most people. But bigger battery would make it heavier and less balanced


----------



## haderon

He asked why it last "only" 48 hours. I guess the batter inside is just like the one in g900/903 but 3.7v 500mAh instead of 750mAh and those are going for 2-10$.


----------



## bovi77

Chirsu said:


> Are you a troll? I'm glad it has a small battery, 60 hours is enough for most people. But bigger battery would make it heavier and less balanced


lithium AAA energizer is ~7grams, 1250-1000 mAh depending on # of charge cycles. Sorbo & Kentli's rechargeable AAA lithiums specs are close to energizers. That's why it seems to me 500mAh for 48hours seems way way low. 
and no, 60 hours is not enough for most people. Unless you have that powerplay mat which I'm figuring Logitech is hoping to push people to. A, no one is gonna keep track of 48 hours. B, no one is going to charge only when it reaches zero. People want a safe buffer and 24 hours would not be around when most people would recharge. You'd practically have to keep the damn cable plugged into usb and hope it's long enough.

Has anyone tested how long it takes to fully charge? unless you keep your PC on overnight, it's like having to charge your mobile, fitbit and now your mouse nightly by plugging into a wall.


----------



## haderon

He just doesn't know or he thinks the battery inside is like 30 bucks or something but they are really cheap. Logitech probably buys them like REALLY cheap.


----------



## Farley

Don't want it? Don't buy it. Want it? Buy it. 

Simples.


----------



## duhizy

Honestly people, just buy it on sale after the drop price comes down. If anyone has the right to charge a markup, it should probably be logitech at this point.


----------



## Chirsu

I am not saying batteries are expensive. I am saying that the size is just right. Also 48hours is with rgb and 64hours is without it


----------



## haderon

Farley said:


> Don't want it? Don't buy it. Want it? Buy it.
> 
> Simples.


This is a forum for enthusiasts. No one said its a bad mouse, we are just discussing it.


----------



## Chirsu

bovi77 said:


> lithium AAA energizer is ~7grams, 1250-1000 mAh depending on # of charge cycles. that's why it seems to me 500mAh for 48hours seems way way low.
> 
> and no, 60 hours is not enough for most people. Unless you have that powerplay mat which I'm figuring Logitech is hoping to push people to. A, no one is gonna keep track of 48 hours. B, no one is going to charge only when it reaches zero. People want a safe buffer and 24 hours would not be around when most people would recharge. You'd practically have to keep the damn cable plugged into usb and hope it's long enough.
> 
> Has anyone tested how long it takes to fully charge? unless you keep your PC on overnight, it's like having to charge your mobile, fitbit and now your mouse nightly by plugging into a wall.


Ehm, I think it will have an indicator. Anyway, okay, maybe most people most like it. I like it though, I can use it on my PC(which I use for both work and games). With that I'll be able to charge it once a week. Also I think RGN review said it was two hours to charge. I am planning to keep the cable plugged into my P, I don't understand what is a problem with that


----------



## Farley

haderon said:


> This is a forum for enthusiasts. No one said its a bad mouse, we are just discussing it.


And I'm joining in on the discussion.


----------



## Ino.

haderon said:


> I like how everyone sponsored by them has to come out and say - "the price is justified guys" /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


Justified considering the amount of RnD it took to get there. I’d still recommend the G305 to friends over the ProWL simply because the margin of improvement can only be justified if you’re an enthusiast looking for that 5% improvement. Or if you really really love the shape, but you’d need to get your hands on it for that.

Doesn’t anyone remember the Razer Mamba Wireless? That thing cost $180, the sensei Wireless was in the same ballpark. Wasn’t there even some MadCatz thing that cost $200? And those were just the same old shells with Wireless slapped on as an afterthought.

The ProWL is mainly expensive compared to its wireless Logitech brethren imo.


----------



## bovi77

no problem keeping the cable plugged but then it's really not that wireless any more. from a puritan view, I'm sure you can understand

the maths on battery life just don't add up.


----------



## Argowashi

Bought one from the Swedish store for $190 with Express Shipping. Should have it by Thursday/Friday, I'll share my thoughts then


----------



## bovi77

Ino. said:


> Justified considering the amount of RnD it took to get there. I’d still recommend the G305 to friends over the ProWL simply because the margin of improvement can only be justified if you’re an enthusiast looking for that 5% improvement. Or if you really really love the shape, but you’d need to get your hands on it for that.
> 
> Doesn’t anyone remember the Razer Mamba Wireless? That thing cost $180, the sensei Wireless was in the same ballpark. Wasn’t there even some MadCatz thing that cost $200? And those were just the same old shells with Wireless slapped on as an afterthought.
> 
> The ProWL is mainly expensive compared to its wireless Logitech brethren imo.


So is your "mouse search" finally over?


----------



## bovi77

Argowashi said:


> Bought one from the Swedish store for $190 with Express Shipping. Should have it by Thursday/Friday, I'll share my thoughts then


congrats! do share


----------



## haderon

Ino. said:


> Justified considering the amount of RnD it took to get there. I’d still recommend the G305 to friends over the ProWL simply because the margin of improvement can only be justified if you’re an enthusiast looking for that 5% improvement. Or if you really really love the shape, but you’d need to get your hands on it for that.
> 
> Doesn’t anyone remember the Razer Mamba Wireless? That thing cost $180, the sensei Wireless was in the same ballpark. Wasn’t there even some MadCatz thing that cost $200? And those were just the same old shells with Wireless slapped on as an afterthought.
> 
> The ProWL is mainly expensive compared to its wireless Logitech brethren imo.


How much did they spend on RnD on a new shell, you seems to know about it? Everything else was available already, the wireless tech and the sensor which they sell for 60 USD in form of g305. And please stop bringing other companies products, we are talking about THIS mouse.


----------



## munchzilla

aah gosh I'm going to have to give in and buy one, seems like the price might be a bit more justified after all. the 6cm grip width is just right for me and all.


----------



## Argowashi

haderon said:


> How much did they spend on RnD on a new shell (everything else was available already, the wireless tech and the sensor which they sell for 60 USD in form of g305)? And please stop bringing other companies products, we are talking about THIS mouse.


Don't listen to Ino or anyone else that's a paid shill by Logitech. Only listen to the opinions of people that have spent their own money on a mouse and knows that the pros/cons of it is and aren't being paid by companies to call it "The Greatest Mouse Ever Made"


----------



## bovi77

I remember the Mamba wireless and I think it's a fair point made by ino. But remember Ino, that mouse was way overpriced ^^. Not saying the WGP is overpriced, need more time on that. Battery life just seems so crap on WGP, here I am leaving my G305 on HI overnight because I forget all the time to turn it off. (wonder if the mouse goes into sleep mode).


----------



## Chirsu

haderon said:


> How much did they spend on RnD on a new shell, you seems to know about it? Everything else was available already, the wireless tech and the sensor which they sell for 60 USD in form of g305. And please stop bringing other companies products, we are talking about THIS mouse.


Sensor seems to be redesigned too, also g305 had cheaper buttons(10vs50).
Also yep, other companies were doing the expensive mice nobody wanted to buy anyway, that's why nobody was talking about. This mouse everyone wants, that's why the price is such a hot topic.


----------



## haderon

Argowashi said:


> Don't listen to Ino or anyone else that's a paid shill by Logitech. Only listen to the opinions of people that have spent their own money on a mouse and knows that the pros/cons of it is and aren't being paid by companies to call it "The Greatest Mouse Ever Made"



Everyone with their right mind will do so, but its kinda funny REVIEWERS are trying to justify a company product price like they work for them


----------



## Argowashi

haderon said:


> Everyone with their right mind will do so, but its kinda funny REVIEWERS are trying to justify a company product price like they work for them


In a sense, they do work for them. They probably don't get paid very well if at all but it's in their best interest to say "Logitech FK is the god mouse and there's nothing bad about it except the price lalalala please Logitech give me good stuff for free".

If a reviewer can't mention objective flaws with a product from a consumer standpoint, they're bad.


----------



## ncck

Ordered with express shipping. Hopefully will get to be hands on before the weekend!


----------



## vanir1337

My review:
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Logitech/PRO_Wireless_Gaming_Mouse/

These are my objective thoughts and I don't justify the price at all. $150 is ridiculous, but I'm pretty sure it will drop eventually.


----------



## favoxhille

i kinda hope i dont like the shape so i wont have to keep it


----------



## Melan

I'll definitely have to try the shape and the stiffness of M3 button before I do anything. 150 euros is kinda pricey but whatever, if it's a good fit I'll take it. Weekly expenses are already astronomical


----------



## deepor

bovi77 said:


> Wondering why 500mAh battery capacity with rgb off at 1000hz (akin to g305 HI mode) lasts only 48hours? any explanation here since regular lithium is 1000mAh and apparently lasts months. Any idea on the cycle lifespan and brand of this LI-PO battery used by Logitech? Someone open the guts pls. On china websites I'm seeing 500mAh Li Po's at 300-500 cycle life, 10-12 grams. They cost $0.50, a $5 version would seemingly be very high-end/spec. Hopefully the battery can be replaced because that's 180 charges a year @ 48 hours life span and you always deduct at least 10% from stated cycle life, charge life etc.


I think you are a bit confused about what "48 hours" means in practice. If you for example use the mouse 4 hours a day, this would mean you'll have to recharge every two weeks. That would be 25 charge cycles in a year, not 180 cycles.

Something else to think about would also be what "using the mouse" is exactly. For example, while I'm typing this post here, I do not touch my wireless G305 mouse. Does it now manage to save power while it's not being moved, or does it still use the same power as when being moved? If it does manage to save power, that would also change what something like "48 hours" usage gets translated into in practice.


----------



## Chirsu

ncck said:


> Ordered with express shipping. Hopefully will get to be hands on before the weekend!


Where did you order it from? I only preorders on logitech website. Also not present on amazon US


----------



## Farley

ncck said:


> Ordered with express shipping. Hopefully will get to be hands on before the weekend!


Good luck with that! It takes them 3 days just to ship it, and then the express delivery is 2-3 days. Almost a week when you're paying so much for express shipping (£13 in UK) is pretty poor imo, but maybe I've just been spoilt by Amazon...


----------



## SuLL3y

So when is the actual release date for such a device?


----------



## Farley

SuLL3y said:


> So when is the actual release date for such a device?


It's out to order now in certain regions like the UK, France, etc, if you order from Logitech. I think Amazon and other regions will start getting their shipments in the next few days so you can probably order from Amazon by the end of the week.


----------



## SuLL3y

Farley said:


> It's out to order now in certain regions like the UK, France, etc, if you order from Logitech. I think Amazon and other regions will start getting their shipments in the next few days so you can probably order from Amazon by the end of the week.



Interesting, as I don't see this anywhere but the US Logitech store at the moment.


----------



## Farley

SuLL3y said:


> Interesting, as I don't see this anywhere but the US Logitech store at the moment.


Where are you located? It's a pretty bad release to be honest, you have to change the URL around to get access to the actual store you want.


----------



## SuLL3y

Farley said:


> Where are you located? It's a pretty bad release to be honest, you have to change the URL around to get access to the actual store you want.


In the unnatrually hot UK!


----------



## indstri

US direct link:
https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/products/gaming-mice/pro-wireless-mouse.html

For those asking as it's not on their main navigation pages as of this post.


----------



## PedMar

Hope Logitech sends me a discount code or this thing comes on sale soon. Loved everything described of it but it costs half my monthly house payment 😕


----------



## nodicaL

wein07 said:


> Melan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Magnetic-MicroUSB-Charging-Cable-Connecter/dp/B018M1CTH0
> 
> Or just google magnetic micro usb cable.
> 
> 
> 
> Won't the cable fall off when u flick your mouse during gaming?
Click to expand...

If you get a good one then no, it won’t come off 
Hasn’t come off a single time playing Tracer or Genji. 

I had to charge mine whenever I wasn’t playing competitively because the battery was only 150mAh and last 10 hours with lights on. 

Howeve, it’s 48 hours with the lights on, on the G Pro Wireless so just charge it when you go to sleep. 

Super simple. Like I said it doesn’t even weigh a gram so you won’t feel the difference with it staying in the port.


----------



## Farley

SuLL3y said:


> In the unnatrually hot UK!


You can buy it from here; https://www.logitechg.com/en-gb/products/gaming-mice/pro-wireless-mouse.html

My order went through, but it said they usually ship within 3 days and then express delivery is 2-3 days.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Here's another review from slashgear
https://www.slashgear.com/logitech-...eless-with-powerplay-and-lightspeed-21541872/

(haven't read it fully yet but found this quote interesting)
The G Pro Wireless mouse has a design might strike some as familiar, as it shares some aspects with the G403. In fact, Logitech says that it took the left-side design of the G403 and mirrored it to the right side to create an ambidextrous gaming mouse in the G Pro Wireless, putting truth to the phrase “if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it.”

So basically an ambi 403 with a flatten out hump. I remember describing that as my perfect mouse about six months ago. I know Logitech are scanning all my posts! Remember I told them to sack all their design crew and get people with normal sized hands that actually game to design the next shape. Yep, this is all thanks to me! You're welcome! Except for that pricing thing...not taking any responsibility for that...uh uh! 






Wait a minute. If I post that the G Pro Wireless should cost $25...Logitech are you still there?


Edit: Sorry not a review at all. Should have read further before getting all excited  Carry on


----------



## vanir1337

DazzaInOz said:


> In fact, Logitech says that it took the left-side design of the G403 and mirrored it to the right side to create an ambidextrous gaming mouse in the G Pro Wireless, putting truth to the phrase “if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it.”



That ain't true tho.


----------



## munchzilla

nodicaL said:


> If you get a good one then no, it won’t come off
> Hasn’t come off a single time playing Tracer or Genji.
> 
> I had to charge mine whenever I wasn’t playing competitively because the battery was only 150mAh and last 10 hours with lights on.
> 
> Howeve, it’s 48 hours with the lights on, on the G Pro Wireless so just charge it when you go to sleep.
> 
> Super simple. Like I said it doesn’t even weigh a gram so you won’t feel the difference with it staying in the port.


is there any that are available in 1.8m? I can only find 5ft as longest and I can't order from outside of EU for such low price items unfortunately :|

not very good at searching it seems


----------



## DazzaInOz

Burst my bubble you heartless Logitech shill! I'm sure my free G Pro wireless got lost in the mail


----------



## Ino.

bovi77 said:


> Ino. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justified considering the amount of RnD it took to get there. I’d still recommend the G305 to friends over the ProWL simply because the margin of improvement can only be justified if you’re an enthusiast looking for that 5% improvement. Or if you really really love the shape, but you’d need to get your hands on it for that.
> 
> Doesn’t anyone remember the Razer Mamba Wireless? That thing cost $180, the sensei Wireless was in the same ballpark. Wasn’t there even some MadCatz thing that cost $200? And those were just the same old shells with Wireless slapped on as an afterthought.
> 
> The ProWL is mainly expensive compared to its wireless Logitech brethren imo.
> 
> 
> 
> So is your "mouse search" finally over?
Click to expand...

It’s been over for a while, everything now is just nice or marginal improvements. I already loved the original G Pro, but I was also fine with the Zowie ZA11.



haderon said:


> Ino. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justified considering the amount of RnD it took to get there. I’d still recommend the G305 to friends over the ProWL simply because the margin of improvement can only be justified if you’re an enthusiast looking for that 5% improvement. Or if you really really love the shape, but you’d need to get your hands on it for that.
> 
> Doesn’t anyone remember the Razer Mamba Wireless? That thing cost $180, the sensei Wireless was in the same ballpark. Wasn’t there even some MadCatz thing that cost $200? And those were just the same old shells with Wireless slapped on as an afterthought.
> 
> The ProWL is mainly expensive compared to its wireless Logitech brethren imo.
> 
> 
> 
> How much did they spend on RnD on a new shell, you seems to know about it? Everything else was available already, the wireless tech and the sensor which they sell for 60 USD in form of g305. And please stop bringing other companies products, we are talking about THIS mouse.
Click to expand...

The other mice were brought up for pure price point comparison. And obviously the sensor was developed to be used in more mice than just one. What I do know is that this mouse has been in development for at least 2 years. And designing a shell this well takes a lot of development at least, probably not a lot of research. But you have to start with initial design and improve/evaluate based on function/cost/assembly time/material targets. I believe that especially assembly time is extremely critical for such a difficult design. And that’s a big driver of production cost.
I have no concrete insight, just general knowledge of industrial manufacturing, albeit mine is more based in automotive, but the same principles apply.



Argowashi said:


> haderon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did they spend on RnD on a new shell (everything else was available already, the wireless tech and the sensor which they sell for 60 USD in form of g305)? And please stop bringing other companies products, we are talking about THIS mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to Ino or anyone else that's a paid shill by Logitech. Only listen to the opinions of people that have spent their own money on a mouse and knows that the pros/cons of it is and aren't being paid by companies to call it "The Greatest Mouse Ever Made"
Click to expand...

I’m not paid by Logitech at all, and I also wasn’t involved in development of this mouse at all, not even with tiny contributions (unlike the G900). I gain nothing from promoting this mouse, it’s only that I feel the praise is justified.
It feels like Logitech is the only driver of innovation in gaming mice, and that is something I value highly.

My latest review was for a completely different mouse, the DM1 FPS, and for what that mouse does I praise it just the same. Because contrary to other companies who use OEM manufacturing at least DreamMachines is keeping the price tag low and bringing products to market that people have been asking for from the big manufacturers and even Zowie for years. Do they offer the same innovation as Logitech? Of course not, but the product they offer is still great.


----------



## Argowashi

Ino. said:


> I’m not paid by Logitech at all, and I also wasn’t involved in development of this mouse at all, not even with tiny contributions (unlike the G900). I gain nothing from promoting this mouse, it’s only that I feel the praise is justified.
> It feels like Logitech is the only driver of innovation in gaming mice, and that is something I value highly.
> 
> My latest review was for a completely different mouse, the DM1 FPS, and for what that mouse does I praise it just the same. Because contrary to other companies who use OEM manufacturing at least DreamMachines is keeping the price tag low and bringing products to market that people have been asking for from the big manufacturers and even Zowie for years. Do they offer the same innovation as Logitech? Of course not, but the product they offer is still great.


That's fair enough, thanks for explaining yourself. I'll take back what I said Ino. That said AFAIK Logitech and Razer are the only mouse companies in the entire world with their own R&D departments with specialized equipment for manufacturing prototypes and testing mice. Say what you will about Razer but at least they do some good stuff every now and then.


----------



## Leopardi

So is there any confirmation how the tension on the buttons is tuned? Accident prone feather light like the G Pro/G203/G305? At least RJN didn't complain about lightness like with the G305.


----------



## bovi77

Argowashi said:


> That's fair enough, thanks for explaining yourself. I'll take back what I said Ino. That said AFAIK Logitech and Razer are the only mouse companies in the entire world with their own R&D departments with specialized equipment for manufacturing prototypes and testing mice. Say what you will about Razer *but at least they do some good stuff every now and then.*


LOL that's some comedy right there.... or my sarcasm detector has failed. 

oh yeah ino is 100% trustworthy. he's not spamming amazon affliate links like RJN. He's built a solid rep here.


----------



## bovi77

Ino. said:


> It’s been over for a while, everything now is just nice or marginal improvements. I already loved the original G Pro, but I was also fine with the Zowie ZA11.


If you've not already answered, how much different is the shape/size of new G Pro vs old vs za11? They look very different to me.


----------



## Argowashi

bovi77 said:


> LOL that's some comedy right there.... or my sarcasm detector has failed


Just recently, they brought to market the 50M Omron switches that now everyone uses, they brought the 3389 to life and their Razer Mamba Hyperflux technology is on par with Logitech's. I know you don't know a lot about mice kid but come on, do some research.


----------



## nodicaL

Pre-ordered on Logitech Canada. 
Just changed the URL from en-us to en-ca and let me on the page.


----------



## Melan

50m omrons been around for a long time.


----------



## munchzilla

oh right, is it confirmed/tested if the lens is still causing z-axis bug on this one? I don't mind it a lot but it can be a bother sometimes.


----------



## gourami

gonna hurt waiting to try out this one
although it's probably too big for me


----------



## 0verpowered

I'm surprised at this price, they didn't use the new optical-mechanical switches that seem to be the next thing.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

https://imgur.com/a/kDAWExR










:upsidedwn


----------



## kd5151

@ $150. I will stick with my regular g pro for a little while longer.


----------



## woll3

Ino. said:


> I’m not paid by Logitech at all,


Thats what a shill who gets paid would say.


----------



## nodicaL

woll3 said:


> Ino. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not paid by Logitech at all,
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what a shill who gets paid would say.
Click to expand...

High IQ

***EDIT***

Just got a confirmation email saying that the preordered mouse will ship on my bday 24th!

I’ll have it next week yeah! Love free air shipping.


----------



## discoprince

pre order with express shipping from logi set me back $173


----------



## tygeezy

vanir1337 said:


> My review:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Logitech/PRO_Wireless_Gaming_Mouse/
> 
> These are my objective thoughts and I don't justify the price at all. $150 is ridiculous, but I'm pretty sure it will drop eventually.


You still main the venator yes? IF you like the venator will this be too big?


----------



## vanir1337

tygeezy said:


> You still main the venator yes? IF you like the venator will this be too big?


I actually switched to this quite instantly. The shape is different and my hands need some time to adjust but it seems I'll handle it. I've used some bigger mice in the past too. But it is way bigger than the Venator, the width is especially noticeable.


----------



## woll3

vanir1337 said:


> I actually switched to this quite instantly.


Only because John payed you.


----------



## munchzilla

vanir1337 said:


> I actually switched to this quite instantly. The shape is different and my hands need some time to adjust but it seems I'll handle it. I've used some bigger mice in the past too. But it is way bigger than the Venator, the width is especially noticeable.


sorry for asking again but did you test for 'specular lens' z-axis movement? I couldn't find anything about it in your review. ty!


----------



## tygeezy

vanir1337 said:


> I actually switched to this quite instantly. The shape is different and my hands need some time to adjust but it seems I'll handle it. I've used some bigger mice in the past too. But it is way bigger than the Venator, the width is especially noticeable.


Damn, well I could do a little wider than the venator, but the 403 was definitely too wide and to tall.


----------



## SmashTV

Maybe they'll release a version in the future I can use with disposables. 

I'm still on my first battery for the G305 and I don't want to trade in the stellar battery life.


----------



## mksteez

Just got an Email from Logitech that it will be available on the 24th


----------



## Ino.

bovi77 said:


> If you've not already answered, how much different is the shape/size of new G Pro vs old vs za11? They look very different to me.


Not that different, the width at grip position is nearly identical, they are both 40-41 mm in height. The G ProWL is just shorter and less full in the back. 



munchzilla said:


> oh right, is it confirmed/tested if the lens is still causing z-axis bug on this one? I don't mind it a lot but it can be a bother sometimes.


Never experienced that, but I also didn't experience it ever with the previous G Pro or the G305. RJN mentioned he also had no malfunctions or spinning.



woll3 said:


> Thats what a shill who gets paid would say.


Yougotmethere.gif


----------



## Ino.

Leopardi said:


> So is there any confirmation how the tension on the buttons is tuned? Accident prone feather light like the G Pro/G203/G305? At least RJN didn't complain about lightness like with the G305.


Oh, just saw that: mine are a bit more resistant than the ones on my G Pro and G102, it's just a bit though. For lack of better words: On the G102, if I rest my fingers completely on the button, all weight, they click, left and right. On the G ProWL it's only at complete relaxation that sometimes the right button clicks. So the difference seems to be somewhere between the weight of my index and my middle finger. I only have one unit though, so who knows about upcoming batches and variance and such. I guess you could try at a place with a good return policy or in a shop.


----------



## woll3

Ino. said:


> so who knows about upcoming batches and variance and such. I guess you could try at a place with a good return policy or in a shop.


At the very least, it shouldnt go into either extreme.


----------



## trhead

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> A lazy unenthusiastic summary.
> 
> Dimensions:125mm x 63.5mm x 40mm
> Weight:80g
> 
> Features:
> *$150*
> Powerplay compatible
> Removable side buttons


Good one


----------



## dontspamme

Ino. said:


> I just love the mouse.


Ino, could you please tell us if the (software) has surface tuning?

I'm asking because this might be the only change to *increase* the LoD.

If it does have surface tuning, have you/could you test whether it actually is possible to increase LoD (by tricking the software and doing the surface tuning hovering the mouse above the surface)

Thanks.


----------



## pez

Will wait to buy this from Amazon or Best Buy, but this looks promising.

After a full dedicated weekend to the G305, I realized the shape is actually fine for me, but it's the side buttons that were my ultimate issue. I went back to the G900/903, but the weight and size got to me this time around. I'm hoping this might be the great middle-point for me.

As it stands, the Hyperflux is still the mouse for my hand.


----------



## kignt

Preordered w unidays. My last wireless was Logi's G7, liked having extra battery but the laser was inconsistent.


----------



## Peacecamper

I can't predorder here in Germany, damn. I get 37% off at Logitech (Corperate Benefits), so about 100 €, which is fine for me. Probably can sell my Finalmouse Ultralight with paracord for about the same if I decide to keep the G Pro Wireless.


----------



## mksteez

Per logitech from a reddit comment;

The architecture of HERO is fundamentally more advanced than 3366. HERO uses a continuous capture rate at a higher FPS than any other sensor which means the tracking data is collected and processed faster. 336X sensors have the limitation of running at limited fixed rates while HERO has the ability to continually vary frame rate and voltage across the entire system. The metrics of accuracy, acceleration/deceleration, speed (IPS) and zero filtering (smoothing) are all at or above 336X all while reducing power usage by up to 10x (part of the solution for lowering the weight of PRO Wireless to 80g). Another big benefit over 3366 is it has automatic surface tuning. As you use the mouse, the sensor will adjust to the surface continuously to achieve maximum tracking performance on a given surface. There is no technical reason to choose 3366 over HERO16K.


----------



## Nivity

This is pretty much everything I ever wanted in a mouse, sure it could be a bit smaller for my personal taste, but everything else looks so freaking good.
Cannot wait to get my hands on it  Time to finally shelf the other mice I have on my desk.


----------



## Zelo

Do you have to use the software to use the G Pro Wireless? Will it still tell you when battery is getting low etc if you don't?

I pre-ordered it, if I don't like the shape I'm going with the G305. I've been using a modded G203 with G Pro internals up until now.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

"higher FPS than any other sensor"

Higher than 80,000fps. Weeeeeeee


----------



## discoprince

$150 and they couldn't provide a little plastic case for the spare buttons instead of some foam?


----------



## popups

I don't like how a variable frame rate feels. The lower frame rate feels horrible for precise movements. Once the frame rate goes up to a certain point things start feeling better, but once you start slowing down so does the frame rate. I consider a variable frame rate to be a negative for non wireless mice. Then there is polling...

I do not think the 2nd gen HERO is better as is. Just because they put it in their 3366 mice doesn't make it so. That decision simply comes down to profit and control. They probably could make it perform better, but that goes against their wireless power saving goal. I rather they allow you to mess with those variables in software.

The dimensions don't seem all that thought out. We'll see soon how that turns out. If all their sponsored players are running from it... Maybe the general public do like tall thin mice.


----------



## mons7er

popups said:


> I don't like how a variable frame rate feels. The lower frame rate feels horrible for precise movements. Once the frame rate goes up to a certain point things start feeling better, but once you start slowing down so does the frame rate. I consider a variable frame rate to be a negative for non wireless mice. Then there is polling...
> 
> I do not think the 2nd gen HERO is better as is. Just because they put it in their 3366 mice doesn't make it so. That decision simply comes down to profit and control. They probably could make it perform better, but that goes against their wireless power saving goal. I rather they allow you to mess with those variables in software.
> 
> The dimensions don't seem all that thought out. We'll see soon how that turns out. If all their sponsored players are running from it... Maybe the general public do like tall thin mice.


I'm glad you're talking about the foundation upon which all mice are built on (the sensor). I hope that someone will define how this new HERO sensor down-samples, or hibernates, or whatever it does to save power, and how the sensor determines which mode to be in... I really do not like having control over those elements in ANY of my devices.


----------



## dontspamme

$150 because so much research went into developing this mouse (so they claim).

I guess $150 would make sense if this was the only mouse they would ever sell, and then shut down the company.
Something like that would make sense if this was Ninox or some other super small company that basically only sell one model.

But I reckon Logitech could easily 'take a hit' on the GPWL, sell it for, say, $60, perhaps even lose money on it (although I suspect they would just sell a lot more units if the price was low), and use whatever they have learnt and developed in their future mice, which all should sell really well, if this mouse really is as amazing as they (and their paid/bribed casters and reviewers) claim it is.

What I think Logitech are doing right now is testing the market. Are there enough sheep out there that are willing to fork out this amount of cash in order to earn in enough profit to cover their R&D costs?
If there are enough sheep, then expect Logitech to price all their top upcoming mice at $150+ in the future.

And if not, they will drop the price and a few weeks/months, and cover their expenditures when sales hit a higher unit count.
If we are lucky, this should also mean they won't try this $150 again with future releases.


----------



## Leopardi

Does a wooden desk hinder the performance of the wireless connection? My PC is situated under the desk, and looks like the receiver just plugs into the USB without any cord.


----------



## Melan

No.

Edit: Also USB receiver plugs into the adapter which plugs into the cord just like with other logitech wireless mice.


----------



## woll3

Melan said:


> No.


What a shill.


----------



## Melan

I know right? And I didn't even get the free mouse from them. I'm such a loyal shill!


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

popups said:


> I don't like how a variable frame rate feels. The lower frame rate feels horrible for precise movements. Once the frame rate goes up to a certain point things start feeling better, but once you start slowing down so does the frame rate. I consider a variable frame rate to be a negative for non wireless mice. Then there is polling...


Um no. the 3310 has variable framerate depending on speed (3modes, very roughly 2000, 4000, 7000) the 3988 has variable framerate depending on speed (3modes, very roughly 3000, 7000, 12500) and the 3360/3366 has variable framerate depending on speed (4modes, roughly 4100, 4900, 5900, 12000): https://www.overclock.net/forum/25280446-post4.html



popups said:


> I do not think the 2nd gen HERO is better as is. Just because they put it in their 3366 mice doesn't make it so. That decision simply comes down to profit and control. They probably could make it perform better, but that goes against their wireless power saving goal. I rather they allow you to mess with those variables in software.


--What you think is irrelevant if it is and do you even have data to back that up, or are you just making **** up.



popups said:


> If all their sponsored players are running from it...Maybe the general public do like tall thin mice.


That's one massive IF.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

woll3 said:


> What a shill.


Now that's just lashing out.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

dontspamme said:


> $150 because so much research went into developing this mouse (so they claim).
> 
> I guess $150 would make sense if this was the only mouse they would ever sell, and then shut down the company.
> Something like that would make sense if this was Ninox or some other super small company that basically only sell one model.
> 
> But I reckon Logitech could easily 'take a hit' on the GPWL, sell it for, say, $60, perhaps even lose money on it (although I suspect they would just sell a lot more units if the price was low), and use whatever they have learnt and developed in their future mice, which all should sell really well, if this mouse really is as amazing as they (and their paid/bribed casters and reviewers) claim it is.
> 
> What I think Logitech are doing right now is testing the market. Are there enough sheep out there that are willing to fork out this amount of cash in order to earn in enough profit to cover their R&D costs?
> If there are enough sheep, then expect Logitech to price all their top upcoming mice at $150+ in the future.
> 
> And if not, they will drop the price and a few weeks/months, and cover their expenditures when sales hit a higher unit count.
> If we are lucky, this should also mean they won't try this $150 again with future releases.



"But I reckon Logitech could easily 'take a hit' on the GPWL, sell it for, say, $60, perhaps even lose money on it."

Umm there is no possible way to respond to that besides do you actually think Logitech is a charity because there not there a business. 
Them charging more to not lose money is not they testing the waters it's them charging more to not lose money. (The G900 was the same price what do you mean doing right now)
If there testing the waters then it's too late as the "sheep" already bought the G900.


----------



## chr1spe

They developed a new sensor, or at least a new iteration of a sensor, and people are trying to claim their research costs might not have been that high? Also when something new is researched its normal to charge a higher price to help regain the research costs and then lower it later on once the research costs have at least partially been recouped. Sure in the future this mice or other mice using the sensor probably won't be that expensive, but you have the choice over pay to get something new early or wait and get it when the price comes down. That is true of almost every technology ever.I would have thought most people here understood that. This apparently isn't the same sensor anymore as the one in the g305 and other stuff whether it is similar or not. They probably should have gone with a different naming scheme to make that more clear, but they also should have done that with the mouse itself. It does seem like they have made a lot of progress on these sensors very quickly from mercury to hero to hero16k, but who knows how different these sensors actually are unless @qsxcv get's his hands on one I doubt we'll really find out and I'm not really sure how active he has been lately as I haven't been on this forum all that much recently.

Personally I don't care enough or have enough money right now to get one of these. If it is on huge sale black Friday I might consider it, but even still probably not. I really don't see the price as that absurd though. Its the first light wireless mouse with a lot of these features. Sure you can say the G305 is about as light, but in general wireless mice with separate batteries required are considered much lower end, whether you prefer them or not. It apparently has an older and possibly not as good version of the sensor. It doesn't have power play capability. It doesn't have removable side buttons. On top of all of that its a smaller mouse so its easier to get it to a low weight than this larger mouse. The g305 and G603 are "budget" wireless gaming mice. The G Pro wireless, G903, and G703 are the "flagship" models. Its ridiculous to be comparing the G Pro wireless to the G305 to me even if I'm much more likely to get a G305 than the G Pro wireless. Of course its a better deal. That is the entire point of the G305 existing. If you compare it to the G903 and G703 its not that ridiculous. It has more "features" than the 100$ G703 in that its much lighter for its size and also has the removable side buttons. It has trade offs with the G903, more buttons and free spinning wheel vs lighter weight. You can make arguments about the new hero vs 3360, but they are claiming its as good or better and they clearly spent a lot of time and effort researching it. I'll hold judgement on that until if/when I see actual tests on it and/or get to use it. Sure they will probably be using it in other mice in the future and it will be cheaper, but that is the price you pay for getting stuff early.


----------



## Melan

Somehow I doubt that HERO in G Pro is actually different beside the illumination which is now located on the same package as the sensor, unlike on G305 where it's just on the main pcb. Logitech kept releasing FW updates that kept bumping up CPI on older models too so there's that.


----------



## Nopileus

This new sensor package makes for a much more compact and easier to assemble part, might even be lighter.
New lens design just goes along with the illumination change.

Had they actually changed the sensor itself to a significant degree they would have surely just renamed to make it stand out more.


----------



## Melan

Logitech isn't good with names as we've already established.


----------



## Nopileus

A fair assessment.

Maybe more importantly, 
could they have even rolled out a revised sensor silicon in such a short time since G603 and G305 were released, presumably not.


----------



## munchzilla

Ino. said:


> Never experienced that, but I also didn't experience it ever with the previous G Pro or the G305. RJN mentioned he also had no malfunctions or spinning.


hmm well it's not spinning or malfunctioning, it's just that it reads up/down motions as movement diagonally because of how the lens is angled (if I understood it correctly). user wareya made a thread on it a while back.


----------



## popups

The G703 is the better buy. There is no need for removable buttons for that shape. It has the CPI button on top, which I like if the mouse comes with software. However, it is much heavier. Is the 27g difference of the Pro Wireless worth the $68?

I would have been using the G403 if the shape didn't cause the sensor to not line up with my hand.

I assume the Pro Wireless will be too short for its height and the width will not compensate for that. What's the point of a 40mm height if you are going to claw or fingertip the mouse? Could have made it more usable for those people and lighter instead. I thought the IntelliMouse Optical was tall at 39mm. For me, 36-38mm height is a good size depending on the width and arch of the mouse. I think the Ninox is too tall as well.



0mega1Spawn said:


> Um no. the 3310 has variable framerate depending on speed (3modes, very roughly 2000, 4000, 7000) the 3988 has variable framerate depending on speed (3modes, very roughly 3000, 7000, 12500) and the 3360/3366 has variable framerate depending on speed (4modes, roughly 4100, 4900, 5900, 12000): https://www.overclock.net/forum/25280446-post4.html
> 
> --What you think is irrelevant if it is and do you even have data to back that up, or are you just making **** up.
> 
> That's one massive IF.


You must be very new here.


----------



## madbrayniak

lol-that price.

Maybe in a year or two on black friday.


----------



## madbrayniak

SmashTV said:


> Maybe they'll release a version in the future I can use with disposables.
> 
> I'm still on my first battery for the G305 and I don't want to trade in the stellar battery life.


Same.

I think the only reason this price is so high is because of Powerplay tech.


----------



## SecretP

What is the return policy from the logitech store if you just dont like the shape?


----------



## Peacecamper

Neshy414 said:


> Small victory, the mouse is up on Logitech's German website for 149Euros, not the 179 i feared from that early listing on Amazon Spain. *Sigh*... i wish the OG G Pro/G305/etc. shape didn't cause me wrist pain else i'd just settle for the 305 instead.
> 
> Edit: I ordered one. And the only reason i don't feel too terrible spending that much on one fricking mouse is that i actually didn't buy a new mouse since the start of the year. Now... this might sound like me trying to justify this purchase and i can assure you... that is exactly what this is.


What is the expected delivery date? I wanted to order one as well, but it doesn't take coupons atm. Don't know if this is intentional and they don't want to discounts for that mouse yet or just by mistake. Gonna a wait a few more days to save a few bucks.


----------



## Neshy414

Peacecamper said:


> What is the expected delivery date? I wanted to order one as well, but it doesn't take coupons atm. Don't know if this is intentional and they don't want to discounts for that mouse yet or just by mistake. Gonna a wait a few more days to save a few bucks.


They didn't give an expected delivery date, only a delivery estimate of 4-7 days for Standard shipping. First time ordering something directly from Logitech itself so unfortunately i can't tell you of past experiences either, sorry.


----------



## Staticks

Not interested in a mouse with no rubberized side grips. Pass.


----------



## Peacecamper

Neshy414 said:


> They didn't give an expected delivery date, only a delivery estimate of 4-7 days for Standard shipping. First time ordering something directly from Logitech itself so unfortunately i can't tell you of past experiences either, sorry. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


Okay, thx. You will tell us when it arrives I assume?


----------



## Avalar

Staticks said:


> Not interested in a mouse with no rubberized side grips. Pass.


lolwat


----------



## Neshy414

Peacecamper said:


> Okay, thx. You will tell us when it arrives I assume?


Yup


----------



## Menthalion

mons7er said:


> That is still troubling to me. What if I flick the mouse after using it relatively slowly? Wont the FPS need to go from a low speed to a much higher speed to accurately track the movement and will the change NOT potentially increase the delay?
> 
> Has this been objectively proven an invalid concern?


Nope. Good luck proving it is a valid concern or finding a mouse that doesn't.


----------



## SmashTV

popups said:


> The CPI button being on top is subjective? I thought that was a fact. I thought facts were objective. Fake news, I guess. That weight and price also be subjectively different. Make Logitech great again!


Swing, and a miss. 

Maybe your time lurking was better spent on reading comprehension.


----------



## RD20

For those who still have access to a school email unidays discount works which takes it down to 112.


----------



## RD20

dontspamme said:


> $150 because so much research went into developing this mouse (so they claim).
> 
> I guess $150 would make sense if this was the only mouse they would ever sell, and then shut down the company.
> Something like that would make sense if this was Ninox or some other super small company that basically only sell one model.
> 
> But I reckon Logitech could easily 'take a hit' on the GPWL, sell it for, say, $60, perhaps even lose money on it (although I suspect they would just sell a lot more units if the price was low), and use whatever they have learnt and developed in their future mice, which all should sell really well, if this mouse really is as amazing as they (and their paid/bribed casters and reviewers) claim it is.
> 
> What I think Logitech are doing right now is testing the market. Are there enough sheep out there that are willing to fork out this amount of cash in order to earn in enough profit to cover their R&D costs?
> If there are enough sheep, then expect Logitech to price all their top upcoming mice at $150+ in the future.
> 
> And if not, they will drop the price and a few weeks/months, and cover their expenditures when sales hit a higher unit count.
> If we are lucky, this should also mean they won't try this $150 again with future releases.


A mouse isn't a console and Logitech isn't in the business of selling games so they won't make their money back on that factor. This is honestly an incredibly foolish post especially the claims about bribed and paid casters. There is no way Logitech paid Birdring enough to risk losing out on 1/6th of a million dollars to use the mouse in the OWL playoffs. It's just an amazing mouse the tech is insane and the R&D costs were huge. Logitech also dropped the g903 at 150 it's their typical flagship price point and it will likely go down in a few months. Also if they were to follow such an idiotic suggestion then people like you would expect their lower tier mice to be 30 bucks and their flagship products to come out at 60. In other words yes expect them to come out with flagship products at 100 for office 150 for gaming because they have been doing that for years with wireless.


----------



## munchzilla

kevin-L said:


> What'd be the fastest way to get this mouse in NA, pre-ordering on their site, waiting for amazon stock, or hitting up best buy in person on the release day?


someone on the reddits said they expect to get it on the 27th at their bestbuy IIRC.


----------



## mons7er

Does anyone that is not buying the mouse have a University email I can use?


----------



## Farley

dontspamme said:


> $150 because so much research went into developing this mouse (so they claim).
> 
> I guess $150 would make sense if this was the only mouse they would ever sell, and then shut down the company.
> Something like that would make sense if this was Ninox or some other super small company that basically only sell one model.
> 
> But I reckon Logitech could easily 'take a hit' on the GPWL, sell it for, say, $60, perhaps even lose money on it (although I suspect they would just sell a lot more units if the price was low), and use whatever they have learnt and developed in their future mice, which all should sell really well, if this mouse really is as amazing as they (and their paid/bribed casters and reviewers) claim it is.
> 
> What I think Logitech are doing right now is testing the market. Are there enough sheep out there that are willing to fork out this amount of cash in order to earn in enough profit to cover their R&D costs?
> If there are enough sheep, then expect Logitech to price all their top upcoming mice at $150+ in the future.
> 
> And if not, they will drop the price and a few weeks/months, and cover their expenditures when sales hit a higher unit count.
> If we are lucky, this should also mean they won't try this $150 again with future releases.


LMAO


----------



## bovi77

Chirsu said:


> Aghr, screw it, this will be the first thing I have ever preordered in my life.
> Maybe I'll be one of the people to blame for increasing mouse prices, but I'd rather vote with my money for good shapes, low weight and tech innovation.
> Maybe instead this mouse will be popular enough for other companies to notice and make this market(low weight/good shape/no lag wireless) more competitive.
> I was planning to buy a zowie fk1 with 3360 if it would come out some day. Not anymore, now I'd rather pay 150 to people that actually made some work, instead of zowie who, I am sure, will take no risks and just reuse the shape and update the sensor.


good choice! so you've pre-ordered? when does it arrive?


----------



## t3ram

I have pre-ordered one from Amazon for 149€

My drill is sharp and ready 😛


----------



## munchzilla

t3ram said:


> I have pre-ordered one from Amazon for 149€
> 
> My drill is sharp and ready 😛


given that it's on this forum I'm actually fully expecting this to be serious... gosh speed, drill man!

planning to remove one side of side buttons and possibly magnets for powerplay and such too?


----------



## DazzaInOz

@Ino or Vanir, how does this shape compare to dm1/revel? Does it feel a bit shorter because of the button overhang and hump placement? And how about grip width? 6cm kind of sounds like DA territory and maybe too wide for me.


----------



## vanir1337

DazzaInOz said:


> @Ino or Vanir, how does this shape compare to dm1/revel? Does it feel a bit shorter because of the button overhang and hump placement? And how about grip width? 6cm kind of sounds like DA territory and maybe too wide for me.


I can compare it to a DM1. The hump is different, more bulky on the PRO, while the DM1's back area flares out more. The PRO feels a tad shorter, not by much, but it is very noticeably narrower, especially at the back. Comparison pictures here: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Logitech/PRO_Wireless_Gaming_Mouse/2.html


----------



## pez

Going to see if I can remember my Unidays login now. Good catch on that.



kevin-L said:


> What'd be the fastest way to get this mouse in NA, pre-ordering on their site, waiting for amazon stock, or hitting up best buy in person on the release day?





Avalar said:


> If you know what day your nearest Best Buy is getting it, and you get there when they open, that's probably the fastest way to get one.


That and Best Buy has a bad habit of putting mice up for sale a few days before they actually release. This has happened with the Mamba Elite and happened with the DeathAdder Elite for me.



Staticks said:


> Not interested in a mouse with no rubberized side grips. Pass.


K. Instant buy for me because 90% of rubber grips suck for people who don't have meaty and sweaty hands.

EDIT: $120.65 incl. tax with Unidays for me. I just chose standard shipping so I can be jelly of everyone else getting their mouse before me .


----------



## nodicaL

discoprince said:


> $150 and they couldn't provide a little plastic case for the spare buttons instead of some foam?


TBH, I'll be throwing out my PowerPlay cover and the right side buttons right away. 

I'll also be taking the magnets out of the mouse once CorePad or Hyperglide make replacement feet. 

I think it'll be 75g then. 

Man I do hope the shape agrees with me.


----------



## 0verpowered

This might be good, but I don't know about $150 good. It looks like its more suited for palm than fingertip/claw. It's too bad they didnt make it modular like the astrum. If you must have wireless tech, then sure, this is worth it...But can't see any worthwhile performance advantage vs a mouse with a good cable/bungee.


----------



## vanir1337

0verpowered said:


> It looks like its more suited for palm than fingertip/claw.


Nah, it isn't, trust me.


----------



## DazzaInOz

vanir1337 said:


> I can compare it to a DM1. The hump is different, more bulky on the PRO, while the DM1's back area flares out more. The PRO feels a tad shorter, not by much, but it is very noticeably narrower, especially at the back. Comparison pictures here: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Logitech/PRO_Wireless_Gaming_Mouse/2.html


Great thanks mate. I actually read the review yesterday but zipped past the first 2 mice and focused more on the G305/603 comparisons  
The width of the rear hump on the dm1/revel is probably my biggest gripe as the left side squishes into the thumb base and makes me hold it at a slight angle (my pointer finger ends up rubbing against the scroll wheel) but I still seem to aim a lot better with it than other mice so it's one of my favorites. Definitely going to try out the pro.


----------



## aayman_farzand

vanir1337 said:


> Nah, it isn't, trust me.


Any chance you can describe the shape compared to a Finalmouse Scream One or Zowie EC2B? I know its an ambi, but I want to know is it as easy to grip like the EC2b for a right handed user.


----------



## Leopardi

0verpowered said:


> This might be good, but I don't know about $150 good. It looks like its more suited for palm than fingertip/claw. It's too bad they didnt make it modular like the astrum. If you must have wireless tech, then sure, this is worth it...But can't see any worthwhile performance advantage vs a mouse with a good cable/bungee.


Will probably hit those 99€ sales pretty quick, like the G900 did.


----------



## favoxhille

now that i think about it this mouse is way closer to a wmo than a fk2


----------



## t3ram

munchzilla said:


> t3ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have pre-ordered one from Amazon for 149€
> 
> My drill is sharp and ready 😛
> 
> 
> 
> given that it's on this forum I'm actually fully expecting this to be serious... gosh speed, drill man!
> 
> planning to remove one side of side buttons and possibly magnets for powerplay and such too?
Click to expand...

I have to see how i like the shape and the buttons


----------



## Aventadoor

It seems like this mice has very thin feet?

Ive yet to try a mice with better feet then original Steelseries Rival...
Not tried the new Steelseries stuff. But ye...


----------



## munchzilla

Aventadoor said:


> It seems like this mice has very thin feet?
> 
> Ive yet to try a mice with better feet then original Steelseries Rival...
> Not tried the new Steelseries stuff. But ye...


the sensei 310 and rival 310 have great stock feet as well, definitely.

not expecting much from this Logitech one's feet but I think I'll pop some smaller hyperglides all over it anyway.


----------



## nodicaL

Just got an email update saying that the PRO Wireless will be available on August 23rd. 

One day earlier!


----------



## aquaa

nodicaL said:


> Just got an email update saying that the PRO Wireless will be available on August 23rd.
> 
> One day earlier!


So did I, hopefully all preorders should be shipping the 23rd!


----------



## tygeezy

vanir1337 said:


> Nah, it isn't, trust me.


I think only tall ergo mice are really the only mice best suited for traditional palm grip. I use a further back palm grip so only the top part of my palm comes in contact with the mouse. It's why the g403 was so uncomfortable for me in my opinion. If i used a standard palm grip it was much more comfortable, but I don't aim as well with that grip.


----------



## pez

Yep, got the same email. Mine should be here by next week's end at that rate.


----------



## espgodson

i just hope the mousewheel is better than g403/g703 ive had so many break :|


----------



## carlouws

I'm just waiting for this mouse to become available on Amazon.


----------



## herbal718

Does anyone know where they ship their mice form? If it's in California I might be lucky to get it before the weekend with 2-3 day shipping.


----------



## pez

I have a feeling Cali is going to be it.

Also I got a second email -- it'll be ready to ship at 00:31 instead of 01:00....I guess that means it'll definitely ship out tomorrow.


----------



## phazeOG

pez said:


> Also I got a second email -- it'll be ready to ship at 00:31 instead of 01:00....I guess that means it'll definitely ship out tomorrow.


Should I be concerned about not receiving an email like this one? I ordered it on the 21st from UK.


----------



## munchzilla

phazeOG said:


> Should I be concerned about not receiving an email like this one? I ordered it on the 21st from UK.


likely not, americans get treated a bit differently. I ordered on aug 21 in the morning in EU as well.
logitech community rep. said that "in stock" means it's in stock and will ship in about 3 days after ordering. so maybe tomorrow or friday.

fingers crossed!


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk




----------



## kevin-L

Could you remove the side button assembly for one of the sides to reduce weight even more?


----------



## ncck

herbal718 said:


> Does anyone know where they ship their mice form? If it's in California I might be lucky to get it before the weekend with 2-3 day shipping.


If it's shipping tomorrow and you paid for express you should maybe? have it by saturday/sunday - depends who they ship with, USPS will deliver on weekends


----------



## dontspamme

uaokkkkkkkk said:


>



Cheers for sharing that pic.

Do you mind taking one where we can see how thick/thin the 'underbelly' of it is (assuming this is your mouse, and you made the pic)

Thanks.


----------



## dontspamme

kevin-L said:


> Could you remove the side button assembly for one of the sides to reduce weight even more?



Looks like you'd only need to remove two screws for that, yes.


----------



## dontspamme

Did Logitech ever mention how long the range of this LIGHTSPEED tech is?

I know, most people will be using the mouse close to their PC.
But some might use it for their media centre in the living room etc.


----------



## needh3lp

dontspamme said:


> Cheers for sharing that pic.
> 
> Do you mind taking one where we can see how thick/thin the 'underbelly' of it is (assuming this is your mouse, and you made the pic)
> 
> Thanks.


Pic is from this review by Vanir: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Logitech/PRO_Wireless_Gaming_Mouse/4.html


----------



## deepor

dontspamme said:


> Did Logitech ever mention how long the range of this LIGHTSPEED tech is?
> 
> I know, most people will be using the mouse close to their PC.
> But some might use it for their media centre in the living room etc.



I remember someone in the G305 or G603 thread mentioned that they tried using their mouse from their patio through a wall to the PC and this supposedly worked fine. That story should mean that using the mouse in a living room would be no problem.

For the G305, Logitech puts an extension cable into the box. That extension cable is there so that you can position the receiver next to your mouse pad. That's supposed to help with the signal clashing with other wireless stuff in your house. I guess that means Logitech doesn't fully trust that things will work from a distance. Or maybe that extension cable is more about working around corners of a metal PC case?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

dontspamme said:


> Do you mind taking one where we can see how thick/thin the 'underbelly' of it is (assuming this is your mouse, and you made the pic)


Yeah, if you can wait till next years Black Friday sale.

...


"This mouse also has a very advanced construction, which can make re-assembly quite challenging and frustrating."

lol. seriously?


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

Can anyone provide side-by-side comparison photos of the Pro Wireless and the EC2-A?


----------



## Avalar

needh3lp said:


> Pic is from this review by Vanir: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Logitech/PRO_Wireless_Gaming_Mouse/4.html


Damn buttons sound incredible, and now I really want one. ;(


----------



## Fanu

oh man

as an owner of G403 I am tempted by this new wireless pro - double the battery life? even lighter? same (or even better) precision? better weight balance (only thing that annoys me about G403 - but I got used to it over time) ?

and some people here bish and arent satisfied ? logitech achieved holy grail of mice - they can charge whatever they want for it cause competition isnt even close when it comes to wireless mice
you dont even have to charge this mouse if you have powerplay - just think about what logitech achieved with this mouse

its everything pro players have been asking for - now they just need to make it in different sizes/shapes to please gamers with every grip (fingertip, claw, palm)

people who are complaining, name me a better mouse ? 

I will never go back to wired mice no matter how "good" (light, flexible) their cable is - I've never used a wired mouse where I wasnt pissed off by the cord

I know some of you dont like this guy, but he compared the shape to FK2:


----------



## gunit2004

Can anyone comment on the DPI accuracy of the newer Logitech mice (particularly these ones with the HERO sensor)... well I guess it doesn't matter now that the sensor has gotten another refresh so we will probably need fresh testing from someone who actually has it in their hands at the moment.

The older 3366 mice always seemed to be pretty accurate (for example, setting 400 DPI in software actually felt like 400 DPI in real time gaming).


----------



## DazzaInOz

Fanu said:


> oh man
> 
> as an owner of G403 I am tempted by this new wireless pro - double the battery life? even lighter? same (or even better) precision? better weight balance (only thing that annoys me about G403 - but I got used to it over time) ?
> 
> and some people here bish and arent satisfied ? logitech achieved holy grail of mice - they can charge whatever they want for it cause competition isnt even close when it comes to wireless mice
> you dont even have to charge this mouse if you have powerplay - just think about what logitech achieved with this mouse
> 
> its everything pro players have been asking for - now they just need to make it in different sizes/shapes to please gamers with every grip (fingertip, claw, palm)
> 
> people who are complaining, name me a better mouse ?
> 
> I will never go back to wired mice no matter how "good" (light, flexible) their cable is - I've never used a wired mouse where I wasnt pissed off by the cord
> 
> I know some of you dont like this guy, but he compared the shape to FK2:


I don't see many arguing the fact that it's an awesome mouse...just the price. Logitech know that there is no competition and played a great hype game to get everyone hooked. They know there's a huge demand so they are going to price as high as possible to maximize profit. Supply and demand. Just business. The market will eventually dictate the price just like the G903 can be had for ~$100 less than it's original price. 

As for RJN, he went straight back to his FK2!


----------



## Fanu

DazzaInOz said:


> I don't see many arguing the fact that it's an awesome mouse...just the price. Logitech know that there is no competition and played a great hype game to get everyone hooked. They know there's a huge demand so they are going to price as high as possible to maximize profit. Supply and demand. Just business. The market will eventually dictate the price just like the G903 can be had for ~$100 less than it's original price.


price always sucks at release for hardware in general 
wait a few months and prices should go down with certain retailers/e-tailers 



DazzaInOz said:


> As for RJN, he went straight back to his FK2!


cause he got a review sample? cause he likes the FK2 shape more? 

logitech will surely release several variations with different shapes in the coming months/years - the main thing is that we finally have good enough tech to forget about wired mice completely


----------



## DazzaInOz

Fanu said:


> cause he got a review sample? cause he likes the FK2 shape more?
> 
> logitech will surely release several variations with different shapes in the coming months/years - the main thing is that we finally have good enough tech to forget about wired mice completely


Nah, I think he gets to keep his 2 or more Pro wireless. He should at least give one away!

He just likes the shape more-
"The shape on the FK2 feels so good I will use it instead of the awesome Logitech wireless mice for now.﻿"


----------



## 0verpowered

Fanu said:


> price always sucks at release for hardware in general
> wait a few months and prices should go down with certain retailers/e-tailers
> 
> 
> 
> cause he got a review sample? cause he likes the FK2 shape more?
> 
> logitech will surely release several variations with different shapes in the coming months/years - the main thing is that we finally have good enough tech to forget about wired mice completely


At least until wired mice start coming stock with 2k+ hz polling rates...A physical wire still will be more stable and less prone to interference.


----------



## schuldig

Fanu said:


> but he compared the shape to FK2:


To the shape of the FK1 if I'm not mistaken. FK2 is his favorite mouse, FK1 is the fatter brother of the FK1 which he finds too wide for his hand.


----------



## VESPA5

duhizy said:


> Honestly people, just buy it on sale after the drop price comes down. If anyone has the right to charge a markup, it should probably be logitech at this point.


^This. I remember when the G900 first came out (at the same price point, only this was 100+ grams with a 3366 sensor, not this modified "super sensor" with the acronym that sounds kinda cool - HERO). Shortly after, Best Buy would randomly drop the price down by $50 (hovered around $79-$99 as opposed to full retail price). It's all about how badly you want it 'now' vs. 'later'. For now, I'm just going to stick to my UL FM Phantom or EC2-B (depending on whether I'm in an ambi or ergo kinda mood). As long as my computer is on, I'll never "run out of battery life" (lol) and it's the closest thing to a wired mouse that feels 'wireless' to me when I use it.


----------



## ncck

gunit2004 said:


> Can anyone comment on the DPI accuracy of the newer Logitech mice (particularly these ones with the HERO sensor)... well I guess it doesn't matter now that the sensor has gotten another refresh so we will probably need fresh testing from someone who actually has it in their hands at the moment.
> 
> The older 3366 mice always seemed to be pretty accurate (for example, setting 400 DPI in software actually felt like 400 DPI in real time gaming).


someone already did that test in a review, 400 dpi was measured at 415 dpi for him which is super on point - but that can vary depending on your mousepad I guess?

Also while data like that is cool it doesn't really translate/matter much in terms of playing because those small increments do almost nothing to the overall sensitivity and any person would adjust to that rather quickly - it's the shape/weight that actually take most of the time to adjust to


----------



## vanir1337

gunit2004 said:


> Can anyone comment on the DPI accuracy of the newer Logitech mice (particularly these ones with the HERO sensor)... well I guess it doesn't matter now that the sensor has gotten another refresh so we will probably need fresh testing from someone who actually has it in their hands at the moment.
> 
> The older 3366 mice always seemed to be pretty accurate (for example, setting 400 DPI in software actually felt like 400 DPI in real time gaming).


My measurements 
Might not be 100% accurate, but it's very close.


----------



## Ino.

gunit2004 said:


> Can anyone comment on the DPI accuracy of the newer Logitech mice (particularly these ones with the HERO sensor)... well I guess it doesn't matter now that the sensor has gotten another refresh so we will probably need fresh testing from someone who actually has it in their hands at the moment.
> 
> The older 3366 mice always seemed to be pretty accurate (for example, setting 400 DPI in software actually felt like 400 DPI in real time gaming).


I only tested the 400 CPI step, but on my DM Pad it was spot on 400 CPI (did 3 tries, they were 401, 399, 400)


----------



## bovi77

Ino. said:


> I only tested the 400 CPI step, but on my DM Pad it was spot on 400 CPI (did 3 tries, they were 401, 399, 400)


as expected from Logitech, unlike the rest.


----------



## MLJS54

Any idea when it will be available on Amazon in the US?


----------



## t3ram

As the mouse has powerplay, could i charge it on a "normal" (phone) qi charger?


----------



## aquaa

t3ram said:


> As the mouse has powerplay, could i charge it on a "normal" (phone) qi charger?


No, it's a proprietary charger.


----------



## discoprince

anyone get shipping confirmation yet? ordered from logi - in the US


----------



## schuldig

discoprince said:


> anyone get shipping confirmation yet? ordered from logi - in th


yeah, arriving tomorrow in Germany. Also sent Corepad a request, asking when we can expect aftermarket skates for it.


----------



## tygeezy

vanir1337 said:


> My measurements
> Might not be 100% accurate, but it's very close.


If you don't mind me asking what is your hand measurements? You mained a venator like me and switched. My hands are kind of small and I game with more of a fingertip, so I think this mouse might possibly just be a tad big. My measurements:

17.78 cm by 9.5 cm


----------



## pez

No shipping notification yet, but I'm not in a rush.



Fanu said:


> oh man
> 
> as an owner of G403 I am tempted by this new wireless pro - double the battery life? even lighter? same (or even better) precision? better weight balance (only thing that annoys me about G403 - but I got used to it over time) ?
> 
> and some people here bish and arent satisfied ? logitech achieved holy grail of mice - they can charge whatever they want for it cause competition isnt even close when it comes to wireless mice
> you dont even have to charge this mouse if you have powerplay - just think about what logitech achieved with this mouse
> 
> its everything pro players have been asking for - now they just need to make it in different sizes/shapes to please gamers with every grip (fingertip, claw, palm)
> 
> people who are complaining, name me a better mouse ?
> 
> I will never go back to wired mice no matter how "good" (light, flexible) their cable is - I've never used a wired mouse where I wasnt pissed off by the cord
> 
> I know some of you dont like this guy, but he compared the shape to FK2:
> 
> *snip*


No argument on price, but I do have a counterpoint:

Razer thought the same thing and I'm pretty sure their sales aren't that great. On the other side of things, they did price it like they anticipated low sales.

While the weight isn't anywhere close to what Logitech achieved, the Mamba Hyperflux does this and then some. There's glaring flaws to it's design that I won't repeat from other threads, but outside of that, it's every bit of capable of the Logitech mouse if you like the shape. It's just a shame that it's $250 and comes with a stupidly small mouse pad. 

Obviously a dream, but if they make a Gigantus or QCK+ size mat for it, lower it's price to $200 and lower it's weight to 85G, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## tygeezy

pez said:


> No shipping notification yet, but I'm not in a rush.
> 
> 
> 
> No argument on price, but I do have a counterpoint:
> 
> Razer thought the same thing and I'm pretty sure their sales aren't that great. On the other side of things, they did price it like they anticipated low sales.
> 
> While the weight isn't anywhere close to what Logitech achieved, the Mamba Hyperflux does this and then some. There's glaring flaws to it's design that I won't repeat from other threads, but outside of that, it's every bit of capable of the Logitech mouse if you like the shape. It's just a shame that it's $250 and comes with a stupidly small mouse pad.
> 
> Obviously a dream, but if they make a Gigantus or QCK+ size mat for it, lower it's price to $200 and lower it's weight to 85G, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


It's going to be difficult for them to lower their weight because they're using a pixart sensor are they not? They will need to get a much more power efficient sensor so that they can use a smaller battery if they want to lower the weight significantly. Logitech securing their own power efficient sensor has put them miles ahead of anybody else at the moment for the wireless market.


----------



## pez

tygeezy said:


> It's going to be difficult for them to lower their weight because they're using a pixart sensor are they not? They will need to get a much more power efficient sensor so that they can use a smaller battery if they want to lower the weight significantly. Logitech securing their own power efficient sensor has put them miles ahead of anybody else at the moment for the wireless market.


Yep, agreed. Well it's not using a battery at all, so there's the benefit to that. Crazy enough I like it's weight at (I think it's been measured around 95g fully wireless), so I'm not worried about it losing weight. It's balanced and doesn't feel as 'dense' as something like their Lancehead TE and DA:E feel to me. I just want a larger mouse pad. To the point I would throw a ridiculous amount of money at them to make it. I've mulled over the idea of attaching it to the bottom of my desk (it detects and keeps power up to 2 inches), but I haven't gotten around to getting the materials gathered.


----------



## munchzilla

just an update: my Aug 21st order shipped today, EU order. so if you ordered 22nd it might ship on Friday.


----------



## herbal718

I spoke with Logitech online support chat and he said they "might ship on the 24th" in the US.


----------



## pez

I guess that's a bit disappointing considering they emailed me twice saying the 23rd. Oh well. The wait continues.


----------



## herbal718

Yeah it is considering people in the EU and certain Asian countries already have their hands on them.


----------



## zhandri

what a botched launch lol. how about actually tell people and exact date when it releases and not "uuuhm maaaaaybeee sometime uhm late august or september"


----------



## Menthalion

Announced the 21st, wil be delivered tomorrow in NL. No idea how that could be considered botched.


----------



## herbal718

We're talking NA.


----------



## zhandri

Menthalion said:


> Announced the 21st, wil be delivered tomorrow in NL. No idea how that could be considered botched.


yeah what a great launch it has been. it was released on the european logitech websites at different times yet they get shipped from the same warehouse. sweet launch lol. germany wasn't able to order until 11 o clock at night on the 21st while other european countries were able to order since 12 in the afternoon. the whole thing is completely messed up. expected better from logitech but this might actually be digital river screwing up as well. nobody at amazon has a freaking clue when they will be receiving the mice. nothing. same for best buy in the US. just terrible.


----------



## Ashbury

I know the guy in San Francisco who coordinates global logistics for Apple. This stuff is really hard without proper staffing, significant investment in infrastructure, and great software coordination among vendors/supplier/distributors/retailers. You either invest A LOT to set up, or you outsource. Logitech has clearly outsourced most of this stuff to digital river in the U.S. which only does about 25% of what a proper logistics group would do.


----------



## ncck

herbal718 said:


> I spoke with Logitech online support chat and he said they "might ship on the 24th" in the US.


Someone on reddit said theirs shipped but they only got a notification because they have an account with fedex (logi does use fedex), and it says it's coming for him tomorrow coming from PA (he's somewhere on east coast). So notification from fedex but no shipping update from logi - so maybe those who ordered with fast shipping could be getting it tomorrow.. we'll see


----------



## herbal718

That's cool, I signed up to see if I can get a message of some sort.


----------



## Randallel

Is anyone having luck trying to cancel an order from Logitech's site? I placed a duplicate, and it baffles me that you have to contact support to get your order canceled. On top of that, the person who read my email is redirecting me to the "right" department. Jesus, just cancel the order lol.


----------



## xmr1

Randallel said:


> Is anyone having luck trying to cancel an order from Logitech's site? I placed a duplicate, and it baffles me that you have to contact support to get your order canceled. On top of that, the person who read my email is redirecting me to the "right" department. Jesus, just cancel the order lol.


Yeah at this point I'm expecting the order I want cancelled to get shipped before anyone gets around to it. Pretty silly.


----------



## Avalar

xmr1 said:


> Yeah at this point I'm expecting the order I want cancelled to get shipped before anyone gets around to it. Pretty silly.


Yeah, when I ordered my G305, I let them know immediately after that I meant to order the white rather than the black. Never got a reply, and they sent me the black. :/ At least there weren't any delays.


----------



## needh3lp

Randallel said:


> Is anyone having luck trying to cancel an order from Logitech's site? I placed a duplicate, and it baffles me that you have to contact support to get your order canceled. On top of that, the person who read my email is redirecting me to the "right" department. Jesus, just cancel the order lol.


I believe Logitech just forwards the orders to Digital River who then handles all the logistics. I think that's why it's a pain to alter your order because they have to contact the other company to make changes.


----------



## raiikd

They couldn't cancel my order that I made without unidays discount saying it has already has been on queue for shipment.


----------



## Argowashi

The mouse is already out for delivery by UPS so I should have it in my hands in a couple of hours, will report back when I have it


----------



## Randallel

Whatever, hopefully I refuse the right package lol.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

*$112.49 Pre-Order Discount???*

Anyone else notice that 25% price cut?

https://i.imgur.com/ItHukCV.jpg


----------



## Leopardi

Randallel said:


> Is anyone having luck trying to cancel an order from Logitech's site? I placed a duplicate, and it baffles me that you have to contact support to get your order canceled. On top of that, the person who read my email is redirecting me to the "right" department. Jesus, just cancel the order lol.


After ending up an a 6 months RMA cycle with the G Pro and their clunky communications sometimes taking a month to reply, I'm definitely not ordering anything from Logitech straight.


----------



## espgodson

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Anyone else notice that 25% price cut?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ItHukCV.jpg


i def dont have this o_o


----------



## unplayed namer

has anyone inside the EU receiving any note of delivery yet or is this just NA for now?


----------



## Elrick

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Anyone else notice that 25% price cut?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ItHukCV.jpg



Lucky DEVIL.


Still waiting to buy it off Max Gaming here :cigar: .


----------



## Kenji

SHiZNiLTi said:


> Anyone else notice that 25% price cut?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ItHukCV.jpg


I feel people are being baited here. That doesnt exist on the US store.'

EDIT: Its for people with 25% off student codes.


----------



## unplayed namer

anyone in europe already got a notification that the product has been shipped?
i preordered on august 21st and have only received a confirmation that my order was placed. no updates yet.


----------



## S13M

unplayed namer said:


> anyone in europe already got a notification that the product has been shipped?
> i preordered on august 21st and have only received a confirmation that my order was placed. no updates yet.


I got my shipping confirmation yesterday evening from UPS. I ordered on the 21st and the expected delivery is next Tuesday.


----------



## VESPA5

I'm trying to understand Logitech's marketing buzzwords. So if the Hero 12K is their "most accurate sensor", does this mean that sensor is more accurate and have better performance than their PMW 3366 sensor? 

The logic behind using this sensor is mass and weight but I'm wondering if this is Logitech's new default gaming sensor. Does bypassing the PMW 3366 for an "energy efficient sensor" mean less performance or just "good enough"?


----------



## Menthalion

Mine was delivered at work today. From pictures and dimensions, I originally compared it to the Revel



Menthalion said:


> A side overlay shows the curve from back to top is pretty much identical, and although the slope to the front is parallel but two mm higher, the GPW's button grooves could mean finger depth is identical. The mouse wheel is raised a fair bit more but starts at the same location from the front. The thumb buttons are placed more towards the front as well (and therefore also a bit lower).
> 
> From the top they're pretty much the same, with 2.5 mm more max butt width on the Revel, and a bit more curve on the front buttons for the GPW.



While the shape comparison still holds, now I have it in hand next to the Revel: it actually feels bigger than the Rival, more like the Sensei. And I was already thinking the Revel was too big for me (20x10 131 fingertip).
Forwarded thumb button's are better placed than the Revel. Changing buttons to blanks helps me hold it better, because for dry hands the texture is worse than the Revel's. The buttons are the best ones since the G303's though.

While a wireless Revel with Logi build and clicks would have been my endgame mouse a few months ago, I switched back to the G303 and play a lot better on it than the Revel even though I find the shape less comfortable. I'd have loved the shape to have been a bit smaller than the Revel, not bigger. This mouse but at 117 mm is the dream for me now.


----------



## zhandri

unplayed namer said:


> anyone in europe already got a notification that the product has been shipped?
> i preordered on august 21st and have only received a confirmation that my order was placed. no updates yet.


same for my buddy who ordered it from the german logitech store on the 21st as well. good joke to mark them as "in stock" if they really aren't... or whatever the heck they're doing.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

I just checked the US store and it shows up as -$149.99- $112.49.



Kenji said:


> EDIT: Its for people with 25% off student codes.


I guess it because I entered a student code in the past but didn't buy it?

EDIT: Yup, it's not showing up on my phone.


----------



## munchzilla

unplayed namer said:


> anyone in europe already got a notification that the product has been shipped?
> i preordered on august 21st and have only received a confirmation that my order was placed. no updates yet.


yep but it was In Stock at my shop, mine is on its way to me. I preordered 2 hrs after it was launched.


----------



## falcon26

If you are in Asia or Europe it's out. Us guys here in North America have to wait another 2 weeks or so....


----------



## discoprince

just got my confirmation from logi, will be here Monday. In US.


----------



## nodicaL

I got my UPS express tracking number!
wooo!


----------



## Argowashi

Played with the mouse for a few hours now.

11/10

It's the best mouse Logitech has ever created. Size is 10/10. Shape is amazing, the most comfortable one since G100 and MX518. The clicks are incredible as always. Tacticle, fast, responsive. Mouse wheel is better than the G Pro/G403 and on par with the G903, although there's no side scrolling or hyper scrolling. Weight is amazing. Funnily enough, the rubber charging cable is Logitech's best cable created ever. You could use this mouse wired if you wanted to the cable is that good. Zowie's rubber cable is so bad in comparison. The weight balance is perfectly in the middle. The sensor feels the same as the 3366 and 3389, which is to say, perfect. Can't tell a difference. The mouse feet are absolute garbage though

BTW the shape works for palm grip, claw grip and fingertip grip


----------



## falcon26

Wait, I contacted Amazon and Best Buy they both said 1-2 weeks before they have it. Where did you get yours at? I'll wait till Amazon has it...


----------



## carlouws

I also have to wait for Amazon to have it available. I tried ordering from the Logitech US store (and I even have a 25% off code from UNiDAYS) but they won't ship to US territories (American Samoas, Guam, Puerto Rico, Virgin Islands, etc).


----------



## Marctraider

Ordered today, saying it will arrive Monday (used express shipping)

Doubtful over the weekend, but we’ll see.

(Netherlands)


----------



## bovi77

Argowashi said:


> Played with the mouse for a few hours now.
> 
> 11/10
> 
> It's the best mouse Logitech has ever created. Size is 10/10. Shape is amazing, the most comfortable one since G100 and MX518. The clicks are incredible as always. Tacticle, fast, responsive. Mouse wheel is better than the G Pro/G403 and on par with the G903, although there's no side scrolling or hyper scrolling. Weight is amazing. Funnily enough, the rubber charging cable is Logitech's best cable created ever. You could use this mouse wired if you wanted to the cable is that good. Zowie's rubber cable is so bad in comparison. The weight balance is perfectly in the middle. The sensor feels the same as the 3366 and 3389, which is to say, perfect. Can't tell a difference. The mouse feet are absolute garbage though
> 
> BTW the shape works for palm grip, claw grip and fingertip grip


G100 & MX518 are very different mate! Please be G100...


----------



## herbal718

Scheduled delivery Monday.


----------



## VESPA5

There's a lot of talk regarding the arrival of their order and tracking this or that. I'm still wondering if dropping $150 for a light wireless mouse with a NON-PMW-3360/3366 sensor is worth it. Is the Hero sensor Logitech's "most accurate sensor" (according to their marketing) or is this a lesser equivalent to their PMW-3366 sensor?


----------



## FatalProximity

VESPA5 said:


> There's a lot of talk regarding the arrival of their order and tracking this or that. I'm still wondering if dropping $150 for a light wireless mouse with a NON-PMW-3360/3366 sensor is worth it. Is the Hero sensor Logitech's "most accurate sensor" (according to their marketing) or is this a lesser equivalent to their PMW-3366 sensor?


It's supposed to be better according to Logitech because of its continuous tracking (the 3366 tracks in fixed intervals). In reality I really doubt anyone could tell the difference between the two in a blind test. Honestly I wouldn't worry about it or have that effect your purchase decision, it'll definitely be good enough.


----------



## FatalProximity

bovi77 said:


> G100 & MX518 are very different mate! Please be G100...


He wasn't saying the shape is the same, just the overall comfort is comparable to those mice in his opinion.


----------



## SynergyCB

Got my tracking information as well....Should be here by Monday. Can't Wait! Possibly my "end game" mouse.....but we've all said that at some point and ended up switching to a different mouse. My true "end game" mouse would basically be this mouse with the G303 shell, but I doubt Logitech will ever bring that shape back


----------



## pez

My order status is still in ‘Order in Process’. 

I didn’t do express shipping, so I guess this is still part of the 2-3 days processing. Just hoping by this is not another Finalmeme situation for me.


----------



## killuchen

Someone on reddit posted this. Hope this isn't a common issue like the hyperx pulsefire surge


----------



## herbal718

VESPA5 said:


> There's a lot of talk regarding the arrival of their order and tracking this or that. I'm still wondering if dropping $150 for a light wireless mouse with a NON-PMW-3360/3366 sensor is worth it. Is the Hero sensor Logitech's "most accurate sensor" (according to their marketing) or is this a lesser equivalent to their PMW-3366 sensor?


This is endgame for me, only reason I am willing to pay this much. As far as line tests and in game acceleration test which were conducted by RJN, they are on par with a 3360.


----------



## killuchen

I live in Florida and i just received my shipping confirmation. I used the free shipping. Will be at my house on Tuesday.


----------



## popups

Of course the buttons will touch with such a design. That's one of the reasons why I suggest not to have the buttons come together like that, instead do what they did with the G403. It looks like they wanted to save weight by making the buttons like that and not putting the CPI button on top. The buttons touching happens with many mice with that design. It's not a build quality thing, it's a design issue. They will fix it in the next batch of buttons by removing more material to create a bigger gap, which some people might not like.

So far I have heard the mouse feels thin, isn't really good for palm grip though it's tall, coating isn't good for drier hands, mouse feet suck, buttons touch each other... I saw something funny on Logitech's video of the Pro Wireless as they start to talk about the sensor (not really a problem, just funny).

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i3jJHliG6s&t=34s

I don't see why people try to defend the way the sensor operates to achieve power savings. It's great for wireless, but that doesn't make it the best sensor or the best it could be. RJN's "tests" don't prove it's any better... It's fine to rationalize your purchase to yourself, I wouldn't market it to others on behalf of Logitech and your wallet. I'm not saying the sensor is bad, just don't see why it should get such hype outside of the wireless realm.

After seeing a hand full of comments from users on the shape and seeing videos of the mouse being used, the arch of the mouse doesn't seem like it was a good idea. The way the back rises and the thinness of the rear doesn't make it great for palm grip. The front slopes down aggressively for the button groove. It doesn't look long enough for the height and arch. With that combination of factors, it appears people just start to fingertip it for the best performance. I don't think Logitech set out to make another fingertip mouse considering the shape and height, so that would be a failure on execution. It would have probably been better if the mouse was shorter if they intended for that type of mouse, otherwise, the arch could have been better done for palm grip users. At least it's no G302... We'll see what's the general opinion of palm grip users soon enough.


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

killuchen said:


> Someone on reddit posted this. Hope this isn't a common issue like the hyperx pulsefire surge
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHkOarxrxRo


I worried this could happen as soon as I saw the shell design of the main buttons. This is disappointing.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

VESPA5 said:


> There's a lot of talk regarding the arrival of their order and tracking this or that. I'm still wondering if dropping $150 for a light wireless mouse with a NON-PMW-3360/3366 sensor is worth it. Is the Hero sensor Logitech's "most accurate sensor" (according to their marketing) or is this a lesser equivalent to their PMW-3366 sensor?


ummm 3366, can't like, do them sub 3ms micro movements and stuff?










:upsidedwn


----------



## Menthalion

It's clear you don't have the mouse yourself, it's shape is basically identical to the original Sensei. It's hard to do anything but palm it, even with 20x10 cm hands that normally fingertip grip.


----------



## nodicaL

killuchen said:


> Someone on reddit posted this. Hope this isn't a common issue like the hyperx pulsefire surge
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHkOarxrxRo


This is a jerk off whose purposefully pushing the buttons together.
Honestly can't stand anally retentive people who try to find things wrong with a product instead of just using it normally.

However, it's a product that they bought, so I guess they have to right to be hyper critical.
Just annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## zhandri

nodicaL said:


> This is a jerk off whose purposefully pushing the buttons together.
> Honestly can't stand anally retentive people who try to find things wrong with a product instead of just using it normally.
> 
> However, it's a product that they bought, so I guess they have to right to be hyper critical.
> Just annoy the hell out of me.


LOL pushing the buttons together??? did we watch the same video? he literally just pushes down one mouse button and then the other one... straight down!


----------



## zhandri

pez said:


> My order status is still in ‘Order in Process’.
> 
> I didn’t do express shipping, so I guess this is still part of the 2-3 days processing. Just hoping by this is not another Finalmeme situation for me.


friend ordered with express shipping on monday and has not gotten any shipping notification. this is even worse than finalmeme imo. paying 18€ for express shipping when it says in stock and it's not gotten shipped after 4 days. *** logikek


----------



## Menthalion

Well, I sometimes had this happen spontaneously with my Sensei RAWs, Revel and DM1. A bit of clipping or sanding helped fix it forever.

That was because those buttons were made from flexible materials to make a split shell design possible. Having to flex vertically also makes it flex horizontally a bit.

The DM1 had it the worst because of the very thin top cover. Even having a fixed 'island' in front or around the mousewheel didn't prevent this.

Not happening with the independent buttons of the ProWL though, unless you somehow apply a lot of direct sideways force i.e. do this on purpose.


----------



## pez

nodicaL said:


> This is a jerk off whose purposefully pushing the buttons together.
> Honestly can't stand anally retentive people who try to find things wrong with a product instead of just using it normally.
> 
> However, it's a product that they bought, so I guess they have to right to be hyper critical.
> Just annoy the hell out of me.


I'm worried about any legitimacy in this. If the button has any lateral movement like the SS 310 mice, then this could be a valid cause for concern. That being said, I haven't had any of my Logitech mice exhibit these issues.



zhandri said:


> friend ordered with express shipping on monday and has not gotten any shipping notification. this is even worse than finalmeme imo. paying 18€ for express shipping when it says in stock and it's not gotten shipped after 4 days. *** logikek


I finally got a shipping notice and my ETA is Tuesday....so not bad, IMO. I did standard snail mail shipping, so hopefully your friend comes home to their's unexpectedly today or gets it Monday.


----------



## VESPA5

zhandri said:


> LOL pushing the buttons together??? did we watch the same video? he literally just pushes down one mouse button and then the other one... straight down!


Lol! I said the same thing ("Did we watch the same video?") The things people will say and do to defend their purchase. Like it's some big conspiracy theory. I get it, it's $150+ dollars. But I kinda suspected that there was a potential for the M1/M2 buttons to have some contact with each other, especially when they're designed to be that close to each other. At least the G403 and G900 mice had their M1/M2 buttons separated far enough where you wouldn't run into this issue. The button design is very similar to they HyperX Pulse's which has this issue. This might be an issue for those who hold down RMB to aim down sights and fire.


----------



## dontspamme

killuchen said:


> Someone on reddit posted this. Hope this isn't a common issue like the hyperx pulsefire surge
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHkOarxrxRo



Looks like this mouse is a no-go for anyone playing Quake Champions and other games where you often press both LMB & RMB down simultaneously.


Seems like all those 'pro' players that were part of the developing process just were LoL and WoW players.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Factory tolerances strike again. 

I'd return/exchange it.


----------



## pez

VESPA5 said:


> There's a lot of talk regarding the arrival of their order and tracking this or that. I'm still wondering if dropping $150 for a light wireless mouse with a NON-PMW-3360/3366 sensor is worth it. Is the Hero sensor Logitech's "most accurate sensor" (according to their marketing) or is this a lesser equivalent to their PMW-3366 sensor?


While I couldn't get around the shape of the G305, the Hero sensor in that gave me no reason to believe it performed any lesser than my G903, G703/403 and either of my Razer mice. I'd say considering they designed it to be as good or better than the 3366 and then optimized it for battery life is a good enough justification for them to use it. I'd say that and the eSportsblazeitweightsavingsbro semi-justifies their price.


----------



## popups

Menthalion said:


> It's clear you don't have the mouse yourself, it's shape is basically identical to the original Sensei. It's hard to do anything but palm it, even with 20x10 cm hands that normally fingertip grip.


Well, your the first I heard say that. Everyone else has said something different. If anything it's a claw grip or what people call "hybrid grip." Even RJN says something similar. Maybe you define palm grip as your palm simply making any contact with the mouse...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeWRU92qMUQ&t=3m51s


----------



## sammkv

$150 mice with QC problems not surprised! That's the thing with most mice these days you have to get lucky to get a perfect copy


----------



## nodicaL

Not getting into childishness.


----------



## HmQuestionable

nodicaL said:


> Not getting into childishness.


big yikes


----------



## needh3lp

RJN stated his "early version" of the mouse had the same M1 M2 rubbing together problem and that they've since fixed it. Perhaps they haven't? Hopefully an isolated incident.



> RJN: My early versions did this but we confirmed the new ones didn't, the gap is wide enough to avoid it, like HyperX did to fix theirs. You might want to see if you got an early version by mistake somehow? How did you actually get that?



Link to his comment: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseRevie...eless_g_pro_has_flaws_and_massive_qc/e4r5lgb/
(The thread has since been deleted by the OP so link might not work forever.)


----------



## nodicaL

I don't see how Logitech would release the mouse with this particular flaw when they have top OW Pros testing it.
You use both LMB / RMB together all the time in OW so it would have been caught right away.

I'll see for myself next week, but I doubt it'll be an issue.


----------



## Argowashi

I don't have that issue and I've been pounding this mouse for hours in Osu, Siege, Overwatch and Counter-Strike. The dude that made the video got a bad copy of the mouse, all he has to do is return it and the problem is fixed with a new one sent by Logitech it's that easy.

And popups, mate, it sounds like you just want another G403. The G Pro Wireless is comfortable for palm gripping.


----------



## springrolls

nodicaL said:


> I don't see how Logitech would release the mouse with this particular flaw when they have top OW Pros testing it.
> You use both LMB / RMB together all the time in OW so it would have been caught right away.
> 
> I'll see for myself next week, but I doubt it'll be an issue.


because qc issues exist? that's like asking why my g100s was DOA because the LMB doesn't work (surely pros would've caught that!!), **** happens. Logitech might be better than other companies (finalmeme) but expecting to be immune to random variance is unrealistic.

Although RJN's comments seems like this was an issue that they patched out in a later version, maybe the dude just got unlucky and received an old copy lol (somehow, god knows how that happens).


----------



## PaulinhoJr

Argowashi said:


> Played with the mouse for a few hours now.
> 
> 11/10
> 
> It's the best mouse Logitech has ever created. Size is 10/10. Shape is amazing, the most comfortable one since G100 and MX518. The clicks are incredible as always. Tacticle, fast, responsive. Mouse wheel is better than the G Pro/G403 and on par with the G903, although there's no side scrolling or hyper scrolling. Weight is amazing. Funnily enough, the rubber charging cable is Logitech's best cable created ever. You could use this mouse wired if you wanted to the cable is that good. Zowie's rubber cable is so bad in comparison. The weight balance is perfectly in the middle. The sensor feels the same as the 3366 and 3389, which is to say, perfect. Can't tell a difference. The mouse feet are absolute garbage though
> 
> BTW the shape works for palm grip, claw grip and fingertip grip





Menthalion said:


> Mine was delivered at work today. From pictures and dimensions, I originally compared it to the Revel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the shape comparison still holds, now I have it in hand next to the Revel: it actually feels bigger than the Rival, more like the Sensei. And I was already thinking the Revel was too big for me (20x10 131 fingertip).
> Forwarded thumb button's are better placed than the Revel. Changing buttons to blanks helps me hold it better, because for dry hands the texture is worse than the Revel's. The buttons are the best ones since the G303's though.
> 
> While a wireless Revel with Logi build and clicks would have been my endgame mouse a few months ago, I switched back to the G303 and play a lot better on it than the Revel even though I find the shape less comfortable. I'd have loved the shape to have been a bit smaller than the Revel, not bigger. This mouse but at 117 mm is the dream for me now.


Guys, two questions:
- Do you think that this mouse is easier to "palm" than FK1? (knowing that is 3 mm taller but shorter).
- Does G PRO Wireless feel bigger than FK1 in general?
I mean, I can almost palm FK1, and would be nice to be able to palm felling with this logitech. (19 cm hand size aprox). You have both to compare? 

Thanks!


----------



## nodicaL

springrolls said:


> because qc issues exist? that's like asking why my g100s was DOA because the LMB doesn't work (surely pros would've caught that!!), **** happens. Logitech might be better than other companies (finalmeme) but expecting to be immune to random variance is unrealistic.
> 
> Although RJN's comments seems like this was an issue that they patched out in a later version, maybe the dude just got unlucky and received an old copy lol (somehow, god knows how that happens).


I think you and I are saying the same thing.
I'm not saying this should never happen. Things happen in manufacturing.

However, I don't think this will be the norm, just an outlier.


----------



## Argowashi

PaulinhoJr said:


> Guys, two questions:
> - Do you think that this mouse is easier to "palm" than FK1? (knowing that is 3 mm taller but shorter).
> - Does G PRO Wireless feel bigger than FK1 in general?
> I mean, I can almost palm FK1, and would be nice to be able to palm felling with this logitech. (19 cm hand size aprox). You have both to compare?
> 
> Thanks!


I never tried the FK1 but I have a FK2 in my drawer. The G Pro Wireless is more comfortable than the FK2.


----------



## Aventadoor

How is the grip/stickyness? 
One of my worries is that it doesnt stick to well to the fingers duo weight savings?


----------



## gunit2004

nodicaL said:


> This is a jerk off whose purposefully pushing the buttons together.
> Honestly can't stand anally retentive people who try to find things wrong with a product instead of just using it normally.
> 
> However, it's a product that they bought, so I guess they have to right to be hyper critical.
> Just annoy the hell out of me.


Calling someone a jerk off for pointing out a quality control issue on a mouse? Lmao... I have seen it all on Overclock. Maybe he's not a jerk off and you are just blind as a bat, ignorant, and a huge Logitech fanboy who thinks there couldn't POSSIBLY EVER be an issue with a Logitech mouse.


----------



## HmQuestionable

gunit2004 said:


> Calling someone a jerk off for pointing out a quality control issue on a mouse? Lmao... I have seen it all on Overclock. Maybe he's not a jerk off and you are just blind as a bat, ignorant, and a huge Logitech fanboy who thinks there couldn't POSSIBLY EVER be an issue with a Logitech mouse.


you should have seen his post before he edited saying how he makes so much money he doesnt have to worry about $150 purchases!!


----------



## wein07

Aventadoor said:


> How is the grip/stickyness?
> One of my worries is that it doesnt stick to well to the fingers duo weight savings?


It's the coating that matters how well your fingers "stick" to the shell, not the weight savings lol


----------



## m1hka

Menthalion said:


> It's clear you don't have the mouse yourself, it's shape is basically identical to the original Sensei. It's hard to do anything but palm it, even with 20x10 cm hands that normally fingertip grip.


LOL. What are you talking about? Sensei is one of the best shapes for claw.


----------



## CorruptBE

€ 149? Logitech you mad...


... I ordered one :x couldn't resist.


----------



## deepor

m1hka said:


> LOL. What are you talking about? Sensei is one of the best shapes for claw.


Maybe in his mind claw and palm grip are kind of the same, while just finger tip grip is different. That's kind of how I think about things. I'm only interested to know if finger tip grip will work for my hand. If it doesn't then claw grip working doesn't help me at all because it's just as bad a palm grip for me.


----------



## Aventadoor

wein07 said:


> It's the coating that matters how well your fingers "stick" to the shell, not the weight savings lol


Well you never know how nazi they are on saving weight. The coating will add some weight you know...duh


----------



## ncck

Argo weren't you west coast? Or are you EU?


----------



## Zelo

Ordered one. Says it'll be here Monday. Lets see what this hype is about.


----------



## bovi77

Menthalion said:


> It's clear you don't have the mouse yourself, it's shape is basically identical to the original Sensei. It's hard to do anything but palm it, even with 20x10 cm hands that normally fingertip grip.


please no... can anyone confirm?


----------



## Argowashi

Nah I’m EU. Ordered 21st an hour after the mouse released, chose express shipping and got it on the 24th easy peasy. Can still confirm that my M1 and M2 do not grind against each other unless I purposefully push them inwards while also pushing down but that’s because of the design and how flexible the mouse button shell is. If you click normally, even hard, and your mouse is normal, it won’t grind no matter what. This is such an overblown issue. QC problems happen with a Tesla car too, of course a $150 mouse will have problems. Learn to love with th


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

Don't even get me started on Tesla.


----------



## Malinkadink

VESPA5 said:


> There's a lot of talk regarding the arrival of their order and tracking this or that. I'm still wondering if dropping $150 for a light wireless mouse with a NON-PMW-3360/3366 sensor is worth it. Is the Hero sensor Logitech's "most accurate sensor" (according to their marketing) or is this a lesser equivalent to their PMW-3366 sensor?


Don't confuse the old HERO sensor with the newer 16k HERO sensor. The newer one has better if not equivalent performance as the 3366 but with significantly less power draw which explains the significantly better battery life. I have G903 and get about 30 hours with lights off, this new mouse gets double that life and weighs 30g less. I came from a deathadder so the G903 is a little heavier and its not as ergonomic. I can't really say for sure if my performance in games is worse with the g903 compared to the deathadder, maybe a very small bit worse just due to comfort. I'm waiting for other vendors like Amazon to get this mouse so I can order from them just to have some insurance if I need an exchange or just don't like it and can return easier.

One thing is for sure though, Logitech proprietary sensors are way better than anyone else like Razers 3389. The biggest benefit is also having 0 filtering, smoothing, or acceleration through the entire dpi range.


----------



## Malinkadink

Question for those who have the mouse and had experience with G403/G703, it doesn't have that nasty hump in the back does it? I watched RJN review and saw a lineup of the mice and it looks to be of a similar profile as the G903 and I have that mouse right now and its fine for my grip style, but when I had a G703 to try I couldn't deal with the hump always pushing into my palm.


----------



## pez

Malinkadink said:


> Question for those who have the mouse and had experience with G403/G703, it doesn't have that nasty hump in the back does it? I watched RJN review and saw a lineup of the mice and it looks to be of a similar profile as the G903 and I have that mouse right now and its fine for my grip style, but when I had a G703 to try I couldn't deal with the hump always pushing into my palm.


I’ll be happy to report my finding back come Tuesday, but based on the renders the hump is much further forward. Generally this is good for me, but I’ll reserve my judgement for when I have the mouse.


----------



## Neshy414

Anyone in the EU who's ordered the mouse with standard delivery had any shipping notification yet? I've ordered on the 21st and so far i've heard nothing. 

Also small tip for those undecided, if you have a Logitech account, and if you are buying from their website, keep the mouse in the basket for a few days and you might actually get an email from Logitech with a code for free express shipping for your order. Happened to me, unfortunately i had already ordered mine and just had another one in the basket to check if it was in stock.


----------



## zhandri

Neshy414 said:


> Anyone in the EU who's ordered the mouse with standard delivery had any shipping notification yet? I've ordered on the 21st and so far i've heard nothing.
> 
> Also small tip for those undecided, if you have a Logitech account, and if you are buying from their website, keep the mouse in the basket for a few days and you might actually get an email from Logitech with a code for free express shipping for your order. Happened to me, unfortunately i had already ordered mine and just had another one in the basket to check if it was in stock.


friend ordered with express shipping on the 21st. nothing yet. sweet express shipping if it hasn't even shipped after 4 days...


----------



## Menthalion

zhandri said:


> friend ordered with express shipping on the 21st. nothing yet. sweet express shipping if it hasn't even shipped after 4 days...


I ordered mine the 21st in the EU. It took 2 days for shipping confirmation, then 1 day for the mouse to arrive. So communication could be improved for sure.

Also, there's no stock information on the site. Sure they could send express, but if it takes days to get back in stock that's not much use.

You should know if or when something's in stock for express shipping to make sense.


----------



## zhandri

Menthalion said:


> I ordered mine the 21st in the EU. It took 2 days for shipping confirmation, then 1 day for the mouse to arrive. So communication could be improved for sure.
> 
> Also, there's no stock information on the site. Sure they could send express, but if it takes days to get back in stock that's not much use.
> 
> You should know if or when something's in stock for express shipping to make sense.


it still says "in stock" if you view the shopping cart before checking out. so i guess they should still have some and as far as i can tell they're sending german packaging to the german orders and not the EU packaging. that could also be one of the reasons for the delay. not sure about that though.


----------



## Neshy414

- Above comment was faster.


----------



## CorruptBE

Neshy414 said:


> Anyone in the EU who's ordered the mouse with standard delivery had any shipping notification yet? I've ordered on the 21st and so far i've heard nothing.


Ordered with standard delivery because it was free. We'll see how long it takes. If I don't have it after 7 days I'm going to start bugging their support or if I have a tracking number, call the delivery company.


----------



## zhandri

CorruptBE said:


> Ordered with standard delivery because it was free. We'll see how long it takes. If I don't have it after 7 days I'm going to start bugging their support or if I have a tracking number, call the delivery company.


i don't even know what's going on... lots of people ordering with express shipping and not even having their stuff shipped after 4 days is kinda weird and really not ok if they mark it as in stock when it really isn't. the US orders have shipped which were only pre orders and not even in stock orders. some kind of communication would actually be nice. a friend called logitech support yesterday and was on the phone with an indian guy who didn't understand friend and he didn't understand the indian guy lol. only thing he said was that it wasn't shipped yet.


----------



## schuldig

Have you guys tried putting aftermarket mouse skates on it yet? I'll try the mx3, mx2 and G305 corepad skates as soon as I get my mouse but am curious whether anyone has measurements yet


----------



## Vlada011

Logitech again dominate.
Who sad shape is not good. This is great shape and one classic mouse outside and beast inside.
This for now their best model. 2 years research.


I predict good future for this mouse. 
It's similar as DeathAdder only more advanced. 

He would be first on my list but I bought phenomenal G900 before 3 months.

Perfect side buttons, shape and number.
I pay attention and keep mouse safe, but people arround me never told me that their Logitech didn't worked after fall on floor or that something happen.
And this mouse look strong.




















So good mouse. If they told us 2 years development I expect to mouse work well.
And new No 1 Sensor. I was always Logitech fan and in on moment I was afraid after G700 I couldn't find interesting mouse and disappointment with MX Master.
Than in G900, G305, G703... I didn't expect nothing special from G900. One overpriced mouse... But he work as advertised and reports are great and I bite and didn't regret, I was wrong with G900. His shape and buttons didn't looked me as something reliable and interesting. Now I love him so much.

But this is more as G703. I tried G703 and he was so good that I decide if G900 not satisfied me I will sell because found him brand new cheap and I will bought G703.
Now this is much better.


----------



## carlouws

Logitech G Pro Wireless is up for pre-order on Amazon. Currently out of stock but can be ordered.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

OMG a 80g wireless WMO. WUT?!?!!


----------



## SynergyCB

Hopefully the MS-3 Hyperglide mouse skates fit on this mouse. I have 4 packs of them in a drawer. Been hearing not so great things about the stock skates.


----------



## schuldig

SynergyCB said:


> Hopefully the MS-3 Hyperglide mouse skates fit on this mouse. I have 4 packs of them in a drawer. Been hearing not so great things about the stock skates.


You can 100%


----------



## Nivity

Ordered one from the logitech EU store (well its in Swedish but they ship from the same EU warehouse.
Got my 35% student code still so used it


----------



## Peacecamper

Nivity said:


> Ordered one from the logitech EU store (well its in Swedish but they ship from the same EU warehouse.
> Got my 35% student code still so used it /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


Hm, my discount code just won't work with the G Pro. It works with every other product in the shop though.


----------



## Leopardi

Malinkadink said:


> Question for those who have the mouse and had experience with G403/G703, it doesn't have that nasty hump in the back does it? I watched RJN review and saw a lineup of the mice and it looks to be of a similar profile as the G903 and I have that mouse right now and its fine for my grip style, but when I had a G703 to try I couldn't deal with the hump always pushing into my palm.


Techpowerup's review should answer that. If the G603 has similar shape to G703?

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews...s_Gaming_Mouse/images/prow_comp_g603_back.jpg


----------



## falcon26

Spoke with Amazon Rep, they are supposed to have them in stock in about 1-2 weeks. Also can someone that already has the mouse comment on the side buttons and noise? On the G403 and G703 when hitting the side buttons you got this really annoying twang noise as seen here in this YouTube video. I went through 2 G403 and 2 G703 and they all did it. If the G Pro Wireless does this then that is a totally deal breaker for me.


----------



## Menthalion

Mine never did, but then neither did my G403.


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

Can someone weigh the UL Phantom on a scale? Does it actually show as 67g or does it actually weigh more because of the bit of cable?


----------



## nodicaL

johnstocktonmalone32 said:


> Can someone weigh the UL Phantom on a scale? Does it actually show as 67g or does it actually weigh more because of the bit of cable?


Not a Phantom, but my UL Pro and Sunset both weigh 71g with a bit of paracord hanging off.


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

Cheers bruv.


----------



## hotrodkungfury

When can we expect Ino's review of the mouse?


----------



## Zelo

Will it still tell me when the battery is getting low when not installing the logitech software?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Anyone else waiting till black friday in hopes of 50% off all Logitech stuff like they've done for the past few years?


----------



## Malinkadink

carlouws said:


> Logitech G Pro Wireless is up for pre-order on Amazon. Currently out of stock but can be ordered.


Put an order in on amazon, will see how long it takes lol


----------



## kevin-L

falcon26 said:


> Spoke with Amazon Rep, they are supposed to have them in stock in about 1-2 weeks. Also can someone that already has the mouse comment on the side buttons and noise? On the G403 and G703 when hitting the side buttons you got this really annoying twang noise as seen here in this YouTube video. I went through 2 G403 and 2 G703 and they all did it. If the G Pro Wireless does this then that is a totally deal breaker for me.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LbnbXv3Xrw


Interesting... I've owned 3 wired g403's and one wireless one, never encountered that noise. Hoping I get lucky on the pro wireless QC.

Are there any pics out there of the ms-3 hyperglides installed on the g pro wireless?


----------



## mjc12

kevin-L said:


> Interesting... I've owned 3 wired g403's and one wireless one, never encountered that noise. Hoping I get lucky on the pro wireless QC.
> 
> Are there any pics out there of the ms-3 hyperglides installed on the g pro wireless?


I've seen that on all of the 403s I've tried, but it doesn't happen in normal use. You have to drag the button down as you click it, its hard to describe.


----------



## kevin-L

mjc12 said:


> I've seen that on all of the 403s I've tried, but it doesn't happen in normal use. You have to drag the button down as you click it, its hard to describe.


I'm trying to get my current g403 to do it but can't. Maybe it's limited to certain batches.

EDIT: My wireless does it but the wired doesn't.


----------



## kse617

falcon26 said:


> Spoke with Amazon Rep, they are supposed to have them in stock in about 1-2 weeks. Also can someone that already has the mouse comment on the side buttons and noise? On the G403 and G703 when hitting the side buttons you got this really annoying twang noise as seen here in this YouTube video. I went through 2 G403 and 2 G703 and they all did it. If the G Pro Wireless does this then that is a totally deal breaker for me.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LbnbXv3Xrw


I've had 2 G403s (1 wired, 1 wireless) and both had this problem. Can be solved easily tho, putting 3-4 sheets of paper between the plastic button and the switch, also makes clicks less mushy.


----------



## gunit2004

kse617 said:


> I've had 2 G403s (1 wired, 1 wireless) and both had this problem. Can be solved easily tho, putting 3-4 sheets of paper between the plastic button and the switch, also makes clicks less mushy.


Seems like that would be a problem specifically with the G403/G703 since they are the same design.

Pro Wireless has totally different (well G900/G903 has it too) side button design. So I highly doubt you experience the same thing there.


----------



## cr0wnest

Pre-ordered mine from Taobao. The official Logitech store and another authorised reseller are selling it for only RMB 899 (pre-order price) which is slightly lower than the USD 149. Sales will begin in 2 days from now.


----------



## Blomkungen

Nivity said:


> Ordered one from the logitech EU store (well its in Swedish but they ship from the same EU warehouse.
> Got my 35% student code still so used it





Peacecamper said:


> Hm, my discount code just won't work with the G Pro. It works with every other product in the shop though.


Seems to be working now. The one from studentkortet


----------



## falcon26

I've had 3 G403's and 3 G703's they all made that sound not matter what I did. Tried the G903 and it was fine no sound at all.


----------



## pez

Zelo said:


> Will it still tell me when the battery is getting low when not installing the logitech software?


The scrollwheel of the G403/G703 and then the LEDs behind the G900/903 were the indicates before. When you would wake the mouse up from a sleep state, it would quickly flash the status. (Green, Yellow, Red, and then a blinking red indicated very low battery (<3 hours IIRC)). This looks to have 3 LED lights behind the scrollwheel for that purpose alone.



falcon26 said:


> I've had 3 G403's and 3 G703's they all made that sound not matter what I did. Tried the G903 and it was fine no sound at all.


I've only ever been able to recreate the sound when 'lazily' using the mouse. I.e. sitting back and browsing the web, etc. In gaming, I never hit the button in the way that would recreate it. That being said, if it did it while gaming, I'd not be that bothered by it. You could always try to put a piece of grip/gun tape on the button to try and eliminate it.


----------



## j4nsen

having problems with the student discount as well. wont work for some reason


----------



## falcon26

LOL that is pretty much the exact opposite of me. If I were just browsing the web with the G403 or G703 no issues or sound from the buttons. If I gamed it was loud and annoying....


----------



## favoxhille

Anyone from UK got their order dispatched?


----------



## detto87

I also have a discount code that works with every other product and especially every other gaming mouse but the G Pro Wireless. Asked Logitech Support 7 days ago. Still no response. Well, if they don’t allow it (yet) then I wait till Black Friday. I won’t pay 150€ for a mouse, no matter how orgasmic it is.


----------



## Peacecamper

detto87 said:


> I also have a discount code that works with every other product and especially every other gaming mouse but the G Pro Wireless. Asked Logitech Support 7 days ago. Still no response. Well, if they don’t allow it (yet) then I wait till Black Friday. I won’t pay 150€ for a mouse, no matter how orgasmic it is.


Same here. Contacted them by mail, Facebook and Twitter, no answer yet.


----------



## schuldig

I'm having a pain in the ass myself with German Logitech support but I seem to be getting somewhere. I'll let you guys know when they reply.


----------



## Marctraider

Got the Pro Wireless today, and I must say I am very impressed. (Coming from G305) Did some of my personal test runs and I seem to be able to track much easier with this one compared to the G305, without losing any pinpoint/flick accuracy.

The initial feeling is like the first time I bought a Zowie EC2-B when it comes down to material/coating and overall mouse shape smoothness. Very sticky and non slippery. Nothing like the G305 which has really bad side texturing in my opinion. 

Click wise all the buttons feel amazing, no tweaking to be done here. I used to replace Omrons with most of my mice because of the bad tactile feeling or too high of an actuation force. These are perfectly tuned for balance when it comes down to actuation force / accidental clicking. Speaking of LMB/RMB, both actuation force on either one seems very balanced, as for the pressure points on all of the practical areas on the surface except for the side close to the top is very balanced as well. For the issues that arose in this thread earlier about the shell scraping against each other in the middle of the two buttons, I can replicate the same thing when I *intentionally* press both buttons toward each other. In normal operating I forsee no issues on that personally.

The scroll wheel feels amazingly smooth yet tactile, steps are easy to recognize yet it feels as smooth as butter. One gripe i have with this mouse, and most former Logitech mice as of recent is the high actuation force required for middle click press, which I mainly use for PTT. Its not as bad as G305 though which I had to fix with resoldering the microswitch itself.

Overall the mouse feels very smooth in every aspect shape wise, yet its easy to keep a grip on the sides as they aren't (___) but more |___|. Definately an extension to your hand/arm but I suppose weight also plays a small factor here.

Since I'm a fingertip gripper by nature and my hands are a little under average size I can just about finger tip this mouse without issues. It feels a tad more bulky than my G305 and I wished it was slightly more narrow *(Please logitech, release the same mouse in different sizes in the future!!)* but the pro's do outweigh the small cons.

From all the mice i've tried, personally shape/coating wise, this Pro Wireless comes closest to the EC2-B but ambidextrous and a tad less bulky/better grip.

*EDIT: After a full day of usage I have to retract my earlier statement. The mouse is not suitable for fingertip grip for me personally. I feel it is too wide, i lose the raw control over the cursor like you'd expect from a mouse which is too big. My other opinions on this mouse still stand. Back to G305 for me 

I do still think that bigger/smoother mice with fingertip are better for tracking and smooth movement, but it seems to be a trade off between pinpoint accuracy and smoothness. And i seem to prefer the former.*


----------



## suneatshours86

mine is arrived this morning  (italy)
i'm gonna post some stuff in next days with pics comparison betweek fk2, revel, dm1, deathadder, za12, za13 and venator


----------



## schuldig

Marctraider said:


> Got the Pro Wireless today, and I must say I am very impressed. (Coming from G305) Did some of my personal test runs and I seem to be able to track much easier with this one compared to the G305, without losing any pinpoint/flick accuracy.
> 
> The initial feeling is like the first time I bought a Zowie EC2-B when it comes down to material/coating and overall mouse shape smoothness. Very sticky and non slippery. Nothing like the G305 which has really bad side texturing in my opinion.
> 
> Click wise all the buttons feel amazing, no tweaking to be done here. I used to replace Omrons with most of my mice because of the bad tactile feeling or too high of an actuation force. These are perfectly tuned for balance when it comes down to actuation force / accidental clicking. Speaking of LMB/RMB, both actuation force on either one seems very balanced, as for the pressure points on all of the practical areas on the surface except for the side close to the top is very balanced as well. For the issues that arose in this thread earlier about the shell scraping against each other in the middle of the two buttons, I can replicate the same thing when I *intentionally* press both buttons toward each other. In normal operating I forsee no issues on that personally.
> 
> The scroll wheel feels amazingly smooth yet tactile, steps are easy to recognize yet it feels as smooth as butter. One gripe i have with this mouse, and most former Logitech mice as of recent is the high actuation force required for middle click press, which I mainly use for PTT. Its not as bad as G305 though which I had to fix with resoldering the microswitch itself.
> 
> Overall the mouse feels very smooth in every aspect shape wise, yet its easy to keep a grip on the sides as they aren't (___) but more |___|. Definately an extension to your hand/arm but I suppose weight also plays a small factor here.
> 
> Since I'm a fingertip gripper by nature and my hands are a little under average size I can just about finger tip this mouse without issues. It feels a tad more bulky than my G305 and I wished it was slightly more narrow *(Please logitech, release the same mouse in different sizes in the future!!)* but the pro's do outweigh the small cons.
> 
> From all the mice i've tried, personally shape/coating wise, this Pro Wireless comes closest to the EC2-B but ambidextrous and a tad less bulky/better grip.



Awesome review! Also the comparison to the EC2-B which is one of my favorite shapes until now. Am really excited to finally play with the GPRO 



suneatshours86 said:


> mine is arrived this morning  (italy)
> i'm gonna post some stuff in next days with pics comparison betweek fk2, revel, dm1, deathadder, za12, za13 and venator


Hell yeah! Looking forward to the comparisons! Have a ZA12/13 sitting here as well and both of them are in my top10 shape wise. Initial feedback and feeling about the GPRO Wireless?


----------



## suneatshours86

I've just opened the package and grabbed for few seconds. Feels like a revel (and not like sensei or dm1 for the hump) , pretty nice as first feeling. My hand size is 18.5x10.
Really no idea why someone called it the "logitech fk" since dimensions where more like sensei by the firsts leaks... But it's fine. Reminds me a flatter and better ime 1.1 but let me try it for few days


----------



## pez

Revel means closer to Kinzu shape which is one of my all time favorite shapes. Mine gets here tomorrow, but I'm crossing my fingers on this one.


----------



## suneatshours86

pez said:


> Revel means closer to Kinzu shape which is one of my all time favorite shapes. Mine gets here tomorrow, but I'm crossing my fingers on this one.


 uhm na, revel and sensei/dm1 share the same dimensions but the hump is more towards the back in sensei /dm1. For example i've both dm1 and revel here but for this reason and the flatter side, revel is way more comfortable at least for my hand.


----------



## pez

suneatshours86 said:


> uhm na, revel and sensei/dm1 share the same dimensions but the hump is more towards the back in sensei /dm1. For example i've both dm1 and revel here but for this reason and the flatter side, revel is way more comfortable at least for my hand.


You're definitely right, I was thinking of a different mouse. However, it seems different enough from the FK (closer to SS shapes than FK) so I count that as a + in my book.


----------



## xmr1

Got mine this morning and I think I'm in love. Unless the Astrum blows me away this is the end of the road.

So for a little background, I like the FK2 and Sensei shapes a lot but have some problems with them. With the FK2 I find that the side curves are too steep and the overall profile of the mouse is too low to get a completely solid grip on. With the Sensei style shape, the back of the mouse is too wide and the front of the mouse is too low. The shape that fixed all of these problems for me and became my favorite by a mile was the Finalmouse Scream One/Ultralight. I tried very hard to get away from that mouse since I detest the company but no matter what I tried I eventually coming back to it. With my hands being 18x10 I also ideally would have preferred something smaller.

Well to me the G Pro Wireless in my hybrid grip feels basically like a shorter, rounder Ultralight. The width and height are similar, the sides are just straight enough, and the front of the mouse is not too low. For me it's a seamless transition. On top of that the clicks, materials, weight, wireless, and overall attention to detail are 10/10 amazing.

So far I only have two minor complaints. First is that the LOD is higher than I would like but I know from experience that I can adjust to this. Second complaint is the mouse feet. They actually glide really well for Logitech feet but as you can hear in RJN's video, they are quite loud.


----------



## Marctraider

xmr1 said:


> Got mine this morning and I think I'm in love. Unless the Astrum blows me away this is the end of the road.
> 
> So for a little background, I like the FK2 and Sensei shapes a lot but have some problems with them. With the FK2 I find that the side curves are too steep and the overall profile of the mouse is too low to get a completely solid grip on. With the Sensei style shape, the back of the mouse is too wide and the front of the mouse is too low. The shape that fixed all of these problems for me and became my favorite by a mile was the Finalmouse Scream One/Ultralight. I tried very hard to get away from that mouse since I detest the company but no matter what I tried I eventually coming back to it. With my hands being 18x10 I also ideally would have preferred something smaller.
> 
> Well to me the G Pro Wireless in my hybrid grip feels basically like a shorter, rounder Ultralight. The width and height are quite similar, the sides are just straight enough, and the front of the mouse is not too low. For me it's a seamless transition. On top of that the clicks, materials, weight, wireless, and overall attention to detail are 10/10 amazing.
> 
> So far I only have two minor complaints. First is that the LOD is higher than I would like but I know from experience that I can adjust to this. Second complaint is the mouse feet. They actually glide really well for Logitech feet but as you can hear in RJN's video, they are quite loud.


Strange, the LOD on mine feels really low. Not troublesome but right on the point. Using GTF-X mousepad.

As for the feet, my G305 with Hyperglides glide better than the Pro Wireless. Suppose because of more surface area and the edges are not really as rounded as Hyperglides are. I'm not sure whether to wait for official Pro Wireless hyperglides or just to buy the Circular small versions (But they have a tendency to press further into the soft pad which could lead to additional friction by itself)

I do have a bunch of G305 hyperglides left, wonder if I could use those :/


----------



## CorruptBE

Mine is otw, should be arriving tomorrow. Just hope there are no issues with the delivery (aka mailmen "tossing it off" instead of delivering it or the "you're not home", etc).

Honestly it should be a default thing by now that they deliver it a specific drop point instead of at home when you're at work.


----------



## schuldig

Marctraider said:


> I do have a bunch of G305 hyperglides left, wonder if I could use those :/



Can you? 🙂


----------



## xenchris

Just ordered my mouse. My discount codes finally started to work in the german logitech online store. € 88,87 including express shipping


----------



## nodicaL

Delivered!

Going to be a long 4 hours at work.


----------



## T0XiiC

xenchris said:


> Just ordered my mouse. My discount codes finally started to work in the german logitech online store. € 88,87 including express shipping


Damn, what kind of discounts did u use to pay 88€ only? I paid 108€.


----------



## b0z0

xenchris said:


> Just ordered my mouse. My discount codes finally started to work in the german logitech online store. € 88,87 including express shipping


What discount code?


----------



## aayman_farzand

Any chance anyone here can compare it to the Scream One/Ultralight shape?

Thanks for the Ec2B comparison, Marctraider.


----------



## Marctraider

schuldig said:


> Can you? 🙂


In theory yes, it would mean having to knife away the small edges around the feet (With some patience and suitable knifes kit it can be done without any scratches or damage)

I might do it. Ugh, its hard to modding such a perfect mouse 

One thing which is nice, somehow Logitech found it to be a good idea to make small indents at each of those edges so you can easily pry off the original feet without significantly damaging them. Great idea! Very Logi


----------



## furywins

aayman_farzand said:


> Any chance anyone here can compare it to the Scream One/Ultralight shape?
> 
> Thanks for the Ec2B comparison, Marctraider.


I can when I get back from work.

EDIT: Compared to my ULP, basically feels the same in my hand except thinner and smaller. Before my ring finger would hit the sharp right edge of the FM.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

b0z0 said:


> What discount code?


I'd love a discount code.


----------



## xmr1

aayman_farzand said:


> Any chance anyone here can compare it to the Scream One/Ultralight shape?
> 
> Thanks for the Ec2B comparison, Marctraider.


Pro Wireless is shorter, slightly thinner, and the hump is more round and immediate. Overall though it feels pretty close to the Ultralight shape in my hand, closer to that than FK2 or Revel but that may depend on grip.


----------



## Peacecamper

IlIkeJuice said:


> I'd love a discount code.


These are personalized or corperate benefits codes that are not meant for the public, sorry.

Edit: My code is working now as well. I talked to the German support earlier and they said it was a bug and not intended. Guess they fixed it faster than I thought.


----------



## schuldig

Peacecamper said:


> These are personalized or corperate benefits codes that are not meant for the public, sorry.
> 
> Edit: My code is working now as well. I talked to the German support earlier and they said it was a bug and not intended. Guess they fixed it faster than I thought.


I know that this sounds strange but I'm curious how many of us might be working at the same company as I have exactly the same code... First letter A or W?


----------



## Peacecamper

schuldig said:


> I know that this sounds strange but I'm curious how many of us might be working at the same company as I have exactly the same code... First letter A or W?


Neither. German ATC here.


----------



## tygeezy

Marctraider said:


> Got the Pro Wireless today, and I must say I am very impressed. (Coming from G305) Did some of my personal test runs and I seem to be able to track much easier with this one compared to the G305, without losing any pinpoint/flick accuracy.
> 
> The initial feeling is like the first time I bought a Zowie EC2-B when it comes down to material/coating and overall mouse shape smoothness. Very sticky and non slippery. Nothing like the G305 which has really bad side texturing in my opinion.
> 
> Click wise all the buttons feel amazing, no tweaking to be done here. I used to replace Omrons with most of my mice because of the bad tactile feeling or too high of an actuation force. These are perfectly tuned for balance when it comes down to actuation force / accidental clicking. Speaking of LMB/RMB, both actuation force on either one seems very balanced, as for the pressure points on all of the practical areas on the surface except for the side close to the top is very balanced as well. For the issues that arose in this thread earlier about the shell scraping against each other in the middle of the two buttons, I can replicate the same thing when I *intentionally* press both buttons toward each other. In normal operating I forsee no issues on that personally.
> 
> The scroll wheel feels amazingly smooth yet tactile, steps are easy to recognize yet it feels as smooth as butter. One gripe i have with this mouse, and most former Logitech mice as of recent is the high actuation force required for middle click press, which I mainly use for PTT. Its not as bad as G305 though which I had to fix with resoldering the microswitch itself.
> 
> Overall the mouse feels very smooth in every aspect shape wise, yet its easy to keep a grip on the sides as they aren't (___) but more |___|. Definately an extension to your hand/arm but I suppose weight also plays a small factor here.
> 
> Since I'm a fingertip gripper by nature and my hands are a little under average size I can just about finger tip this mouse without issues. It feels a tad more bulky than my G305 and I wished it was slightly more narrow *(Please logitech, release the same mouse in different sizes in the future!!)* but the pro's do outweigh the small cons.
> 
> From all the mice i've tried, personally shape/coating wise, this Pro Wireless comes closest to the EC2-B but ambidextrous and a tad less bulky/better grip.


I'm also a fingertip gripper with below average hand size (17.5 by 9.5 mm) I find the grip width for the 305 fine, but I don't like the shape of the sides. This mouse is very close, but i'm on the border with my grip style and hand size.


----------



## detto87

xenchris said:


> Just ordered my mouse. My discount codes finally started to work in the german logitech online store. € 88,87 including express shipping





Peacecamper said:


> These are personalized or corperate benefits codes that are not meant for the public, sorry.
> 
> Edit: My code is working now as well. I talked to the German support earlier and they said it was a bug and not intended. Guess they fixed it faster than I thought.




My corporate benefits discount code worked too. Finally!
I'm glad it's only monday, maybe I can get it this week.
@xenchris: Did you have a corporate benefits account of 37% or did you have sth else? I paid around 5€ more than you, WITHOUT express. Anyway, this is a price I'm OK with for that mouse.


----------



## kevin-L

My first impression after using the mouse for about 2 hours in kovaak's aim trainer, quake champions, and csgo is very positive. The only slight problem I'm having is that I don't know where to put my little finger now since the right side of the mouse also has a thumb groove. That, and the plastic feels pretty slick, but a patch of grip tape would solve that instantly. What does everyone think of the 'real time surface tuning'/lift-off distance?


----------



## Poodle

at the moment im using G703. If wireless pro feels as wide as deathadder or sensei im gonna stay with 703


----------



## sammkv

Now the hype of the G Pro wireless is over. Logitech needs to release a mice shape like the EC2 80g wireless lol.


----------



## detto87

Please no. Stay with ambidextrous.


----------



## P54J

Can someone compare it to DA and/or Sensei? How wide is it really?


----------



## Menthalion

P54J said:


> Can someone compare it to DA and/or Sensei? How wide is it really?


I don 't have a real Sensei here anymore, but it's just that tad fuller than the Revel as I remember the Sensei Raw to be.


----------



## discoprince

got mine today and its gliding nice on my black artisan hayate. 

its much smaller than it looks in all the pics, not nearly as wide as my Ultralite but it feels just as light which is nice.

not crazy about the stock mouse feet but im sure aftermarket ones are in the works.

so far im really impressed with it.


----------



## CorruptBE

Smaller than it looks sounds good to me.

Fingers crossed UPS doesn't screw up tomorrow.


----------



## popups

sammkv said:


> Now the hype of the G Pro wireless is over. Logitech needs to release a mice shape like the EC2 80g wireless lol.


Didn't they call that the G403? They would have to put out another variant that is focused on decreasing the weight. They can call it the Logitech G Pro Wireless Ergo Gaming Mouse.


----------



## gunit2004

kevin-L said:


> What does everyone think of the 'real time surface tuning'/lift-off distance?


What? Where is this listed as a feature?


----------



## Klopfer

gunit2004 said:


> What? Where is this listed as a feature?


I dont know where , but I read it too ... and it was definitivly posted by Logitech


----------



## gunit2004

Klopfer said:


> I dont know where , but I read it too ... and it was definitivly posted by Logitech


Now that you guys mentioned it, I just realized the "surface calibration" tab doesn't even exist in Logitech Gaming Software for this mouse.


----------



## BRS13

Just wow. Not going to do a full review but this mouse is amazing. The weight, feel, shape, are all spot on for me. My end game mouse for quite a while.


----------



## discoprince

CorruptBE said:


> Smaller than it looks sounds good to me.
> 
> Fingers crossed UPS doesn't screw up tomorrow.


I think you'll like it.

and yeah UPS said my package wasn't delievered all day (on the tracking). get home, there it is.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

gunit2004 said:


> What? Where is this listed as a feature?





Klopfer said:


> I dont know where , but I read it too ... and it was definitivly posted by Logitech





gunit2004 said:


> Now that you guys mentioned it, I just realized the "surface calibration" tab doesn't even exist in Logitech Gaming Software for this mouse.


Here you guys go.



> The architecture of HERO is fundamentally more advanced than 3366. HERO uses a continuous capture rate at a higher FPS than any other sensor which means the tracking data is collected and processed faster. 336X sensors have the limitation of running at limited fixed rates while HERO has the ability to continually vary frame rate and voltage across the entire system. The metrics of accuracy, acceleration/deceleration, speed (IPS) and zero filtering (smoothing) are all at or above 336X all while reducing power usage by up to 10x (part of the solution for lowering the weight of PRO Wireless to 80g). Another big benefit over 3366 is it has automatic surface tuning. As you use the mouse, the sensor will adjust to the surface continuously to achieve maximum tracking performance on a given surface. There is no technical reason to choose 3366 over HERO16K.


Info threads:

https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseRevie...tech_g_pro_wireless_gaming_mouse_thread_from/
https://www.reddit.com/r/LogitechG/comments/99287t/pro_wireless_gaming_mouse_official_thread_post/


----------



## Ashbury

discoprince said:


> got mine today and its gliding nice on my black artisan hayate.
> 
> its much smaller than it looks in all the pics, not nearly as wide as my Ultralite but it feels just as light which is nice.
> 
> not crazy about the stock mouse feet but im sure aftermarket ones are in the works.
> 
> so far im really impressed with it.


I'm loving mine on the Hayate Otsu. Although the feet are loud, they glide better than my hyperglides on G305:

https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseRevie...o_wireless_pics_hyperglide_comparison_hayate/


----------



## kevin-L

Do you guys use the profiles on the mouse or on the pc setting? Does this matter for anything other than keeping your dpi presets if you went to LAN?

Also has anyone tried hyperglides from a mouse with similar sized skates? How'd it go?


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

Any sightings at BB yet?


----------



## deepor

kevin-L said:


> Do you guys use the profiles on the mouse or on the pc setting? Does this matter for anything other than keeping your dpi presets if you went to LAN? [...]


With the settings saved in the mouse, you don't need the software at all after you've configured it. You can make it so it does not load at Windows start-up. I think it's neat that it's not running in the background if you don't need it.


----------



## needh3lp

deepor said:


> With the settings saved in the mouse, you don't need the software at all after you've configured it. You can make it so it does not load at Windows start-up. I think it's neat that it's not running in the background if you don't need it.


That's good to know since I move between PC's. Do you know if there is a way to determine battery life without the Logi software? Do the DPI lights double as a battery indicator?


----------



## gunit2004

Have yet to put the mouse through it's paces in game (will do later tonight) but so far I am absolutely loving the build quality of this mouse. They definitely hit it out of the park with this... super lightweight, but feels really solid in the hand. No flex, no cheapness at all. Can pick up the mouse and shake it violently and not hear a single noise coming from it. 

Also really like the scroll wheel... nice and tactile feeling to it. 

Main mouse buttons are uniform and feel and sound the same (which is a relief because G900 and G Pro... heck Logitech's entire line up has been finicky regarding this issue).

Seen people saying that the buttons won't be accidentally clicked... but IMO if you are coming from a mouse with slightly heavier clicks... you might have an issue. They are typical Logitech fashion, very light and spammable but with nice tactile feel.. but I have already hit the right mouse button accidentally a couple times. They are probably a tad better than the regular G Pro buttons though (I accidentally activated both left and right on that mouse ALL the time, lol).

But yeah, this thing is just damn pretty and feels like a PREMIUM product for sure.


----------



## pez

needh3lp said:


> That's good to know since I move between PC's. Do you know if there is a way to determine battery life without the Logi software? Do the DPI lights double as a battery indicator?


This has always been one of my favorite things about Logitech lately. 

Also, the last few wireless mice they released had indicators. I imagine those 3 LED lights below the scroll wheel will do just that.


----------



## favoxhille

Can the LOD actually be changed? i mean other than using surface tuning, can it be manually changed to your desired value?


----------



## gunit2004

favoxhille said:


> Can the LOD actually be changed? i mean other than using surface tuning, can it be manually changed to your desired value?


No, doesn't seem like it. You can't manually do surface tuning either... there does not seem to be a tab for it in Logitech Gaming Software as there usually is for Logitech's other mice. Also, Logitech has never allowed us to choose our LOD value manually and that hasn't changed with this new mouse. At least with the surface tuning, you could kind manipulate your LOD in a way, but like I said, that option seems to be totally gone.

Personally haven't been having issues with LOD at all... and this is coming from someone who hated the LOD on my G Pro (old 3366 version). Maybe my old G Pro is defective or something or maybe it's just that horrible crappy shape of it but I always lost tracking on it on the very slightest lifts. Perhaps that egg shell shape made me lift it unconsciously but all I know is that I hated it and the Pro Wireless feels fantastic so far.


----------



## Zelo

Just got my G Pro Wireless.. initial impressions(coming from a G Pro):

It's wireless! Makes a big difference not having to pull a cord even when its on a mouse bungee. 10/10
Excellent shape and coating. I was afraid it was going to be to big as i like small mice but I was pleasantly surprised by how great it feels. I use fingertip grip and it does fill up the hand a little more as it has a bigger hump but it feels very good. 10/10
Clicks feel great and very responsive. Every button from the left and right click to the scroll wheel and side buttons feel light and tactile. 10/10
It's very light, evenly distributed weight and build is solid with no rattle when shaking it. 10/10
The mouse feet have very little drag and feel as good as my hyperglides on my G Pro using the Puretrak Stealth mouse pad however they are on the noisy side. 9/10
Logitech software is actually good and its easy to setup the mouse to your liking, save it to the on board mouse memory and uninstall the software if you wish. 10/10

From my initial impressions we have a winner overall it's a 9.9/10, I will be testing it out in gaming and might try the hyperglides when they're released for this mouse. Logitech really hit a home run.


----------



## ncck

I'm really enjoying the mouse. The sides are completely smooth/rounded no sharp edges feeling anywhere. Whole mouse feels really good. Finally a wireless mice I can comfortable use for all fps games. Thanks to people from logitech who worked on this and any of the players who helped give suggestions during test stages.

super duper happy with it. It's basically what I wished the g900 was when it launched


----------



## Elrick

Finally got this message from my supplier here, down under;

https://www.mwave.com.au/product/lo...ail&utm_term=0_989df0945a-a377d0a146-14617605

BUT it's only available as a wireless and not a wired version, is there going to be another model without the 'wireless' rubbish attached?


----------



## gunit2004

ncck said:


> I'm really enjoying the mouse. The sides are completely smooth/rounded no sharp edges feeling anywhere. Whole mouse feels really good. Finally a wireless mice I can comfortable use for all fps games. Thanks to people from logitech who worked on this and any of the players who helped give suggestions during test stages.
> 
> super duper happy with it. It's basically what I wished the g900 was when it launched


Yeah.. by far the best Logitech mouse to date (I've tried all of them pretty much).

G900 - a bit on the big/heavy side
G403 - horrible banana shape causing sensor to be at an awkward angle (personal thing I guess)
G Pro - horrible round sides
G502 - brick
G303 - awkward diamond shape (love it or hate it)

In comparison, the Pro Wireless has a nice safe shape. I was afraid of the hump in the pictures but now with it in hand, the hump is towards the middle and not in the back really. With a claw grip, personally, I don't feel the hump interfering with me, so it is okay in my books. Personally would have liked it to be just a tad shorter and maybe a bit thinner (although the width is better than I thought it would be). The width does not feel horrible in my hand like the Finalmouse Scream/Ultralight for example.

They could have had just a bit more of comfort grooves in the sides and mouse buttons, but that is kind of just nit picky. I suppose they were trying to be really safe with the shape.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

gunit2004 said:


> They could have had just a bit more of comfort grooves in the sides and mouse buttons, but that is kind of just nit picky. I suppose they were trying to be really safe with the shape.


I can see having more comfort grooves on the sides, but am I the only one who doesn't really like comfort grooves on the main mouse buttons?


----------



## deepor

Elrick said:


> [...] BUT it's only available as a wireless and not a wired version, is there going to be another model without the 'wireless' rubbish attached?


I'm pretty confident you won't get a wired version of this mouse.

Someone from Logitech explained that the battery is tiny and just 5g of the whole weight, and that the mouse switches over to acting like wired if you connect its charging cable. This means you could just use this mice here with its cable attached and it would be pretty similar to how a wired version would be. The only serious problem is the price. I would think the price would be a lot lower on a pure wired version of it.


----------



## gunit2004

deepor said:


> I'm pretty confident you won't get a wired version of this mouse.
> 
> Someone from Logitech explained that the battery is tiny and just 5g of the whole weight, and that the mouse switches over to acting like wired if you connect its charging cable. This means you could just use this mice here with its cable attached and it would be pretty similar to how a wired version would be. The only serious problem is the price. I would think the price would be a lot lower on a pure wired version of it.


Some G900 users were removing the batteries from their mice and using a micro-USB paracord (Ceesa makes them I believe) and just running their G900's permanently wired (to get the lightest weight possible)










If you were super picky, I suppose this would be doable on the Pro Wireless as well... but c'mon... we're already at 77g wireless (without bottom plate) which is tremendous haha. 

But I'd imagine you'd be in the 60's weight wise if you were willing to remove battery, side button mechanisms, magnets and all that jazz. Pretty crazy.


----------



## RD20

Just got mine from Logitech insanely comfortable no scroll wheel rattle like some of their other mice have had lately rock solid construction and buttons at least on mine do not rub together haven't used it yet outside of testing since I didn't have time to play much of anything tonight. Planning to use two buttons on the left and one on the right but right now just from the shape feel weight and construction quality this feels like an endgame mouse to me.


----------



## gunit2004

Been running a bunch of games of Overwatch and am relieved that I actually like it in game as well! Too many times I've had mice that I absolutely love when I put my hand on them but then end up finding flaws in actual gameplay.

Right now it's on par with my main (the Mastermouse S) which is fantastic... can't decide which one I like better, which is a good thing to be honest. Means I didn't waste my money


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

gunit2004 said:


> Some G900 users were removing the batteries from their mice and using a micro-USB paracord (Ceesa makes them I believe) and just running their G900's permanently wired (to get the lightest weight possible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were super picky, I suppose this would be doable on the Pro Wireless as well... but c'mon... we're already at 77g wireless (without bottom plate) which is tremendous haha.
> 
> But I'd imagine you'd be in the 60's weight wise if you were willing to remove battery, side button mechanisms, magnets and all that jazz. Pretty crazy.


Do you happen to remember how heavy those modded G900s were?


----------



## Leopardi

RD20 said:


> Just got mine from Logitech insanely comfortable no scroll wheel rattle like some of their other mice have had lately rock solid construction and buttons at least on mine do not rub together haven't used it yet outside of testing since I didn't have time to play much of anything tonight. Planning to use two buttons on the left and one on the right but right now just from the shape feel weight and construction quality this feels like an endgame mouse to me.


How do the buttons feel, accidental clicks prone?


----------



## r01d

Anyone in here that already has his GPW and could give me some info on the following:

https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseRevie...itech_gpw_hz_overclocking_using_sweetlow_usb/

Mainly I would like to know if the GPWs polling rate is overclockable and to which extent. 

Thanks in advance!

Also, if some WMO user could compare the snapiness/rawness of the sensor i would be grateful!


----------



## yoomy

Mouse looks awesome except for the missing DPI button. I always remapped that to something useful and I use that button in HOTS, Overwatch and especially WoW. Sure I get use an additional button on the right side but in that position I can not really use it for a spammy ability. Would have hurt no one to put the button on top, don't understand the reasoning behind it. If you are afraid to accidentally hit the DPI button, just remap it.


----------



## TristanL

what pads to you guys use with the G Pro?
thought about ordering a G640 with the mouse but my QcK heavy always worked great with my G403 ...and 30€ saved are 30€ saved...


----------



## AuraDesruu

Ordered my G pro Wireless around friday morning but havent recieved a shipping notice yet.
Does anyone know how long it takes for logitech to process or ship items out?


----------



## discoprince

TristanL said:


> what pads to you guys use with the G Pro?
> thought about ordering a G640 with the mouse but my QcK heavy always worked great with my G403 ...and 30€ saved are 30€ saved...


so far it runs nice on my black artisan hayate and my blue zowie gsr. haven't tested it on hien or qck heavy yet.


----------



## favoxhille

amazon uk says arriving 31-3sep(free delivery), so i guess its in stock and they should prepare it for delivery tomorrow


----------



## munchzilla

just got mine today in the morning... I can't stand the stock feet on my Artisan Zero, worst feeling combination ever :| what are these things made of... did they not get polished at all? I don't even want to wear these in, at all.

and the MS-3 hyperglides are too large to fit. gosh darn it.


----------



## herbal718

The hype is real, this mouse is amazing. Just hoping for hyperglide feet.


----------



## Luxer

Mine is arriving today. Can't wait to stop using these sensei raw stiff buttons.


----------



## vanir1337

munchzilla said:


> just got mine today in the morning... I can't stand the stock feet on my Artisan Zero, worst feeling combination ever :| what are these things made of... did they not get polished at all? I don't even want to wear these in, at all.
> 
> and the MS-3 hyperglides are too large to fit. gosh darn it.


Logi G1 feet fit, but you need them to be at least 0.8 mm thick. I have Hotlines, added 2 layers of electrical tape beneath them to make them work properly. Let's hope Corepad or Hyperglide work something out quickly...


----------



## munchzilla

does anyone know if there's any other place in europe selling Hyperglide, specifically MX-3 or MX-2? I really don't feel like paying some 8 euro import fees for 7 euro mouse feet :-(

edit-quoting:



vanir1337 said:


> Logi G1 feet fit, but you need them to be at least 0.8 mm thick. I have Hotlines, added 2 layers of electrical tape beneath them to make them work properly. Let's hope Corepad or Hyperglide work something out quickly...


yeah I just can't find any here in Europe, and import fees are insane right now, no way to avoid them either.


----------



## vanir1337

munchzilla said:


> yeah I just can't find any here in Europe, and import fees are insane right now, no way to avoid them either.


Ebay? I mean these are pretty much dirt cheap, do they still have import fees?
Edit: Ah, read your post more carefully, I see...


----------



## SynergyCB

Hyperglide.......please make some skates for this mouse ASAP!!!! MS-3 & G Pro Hyperglide skates don't fit this mouse ((((


----------



## indstri

TristanL said:


> what pads to you guys use with the G Pro?
> thought about ordering a G640 with the mouse but my QcK heavy always worked great with my G403 ...and 30€ saved are 30€ saved...


I have a ton of pads, but I like it the most on the G640 then the GS-R. I like the QCK for other mice, but prefer those pads for this one.


----------



## falcon26

Amazon and Best Buy will have them next week apparently. Spoke with a rep from both companies and they said there system shows Sept 4th for stock.


----------



## munchzilla

vanir1337 said:


> Ebay? I mean these are pretty much dirt cheap, do they still have import fees?
> Edit: Ah, read your post more carefully, I see...


yeah sadly, it's a fixed fee of ~7.5 euros and 25% VAT on top of that, regardless of what you purchase. I might just do it anyway because these feet are ruining the mouse completely for me, which otherwise would be a top tier mouse no doubt.


----------



## pez

TristanL said:


> what pads to you guys use with the G Pro?
> thought about ordering a G640 with the mouse but my QcK heavy always worked great with my G403 ...and 30€ saved are 30€ saved...


I'll give it a shot on my QcK Heavy and + when I get home, but that's not for another 8 hours...the longest 8 hours of my life this week .

I have a feeling I'm going to like it on the Gigantus more than the QcKs....especially if the feet are noisy.


----------



## Neshy414

Contacted Logi Germany's support to see if they can give me some info on when they might be ready to ship, if they can't give me a conclusive answer i'll probably cancel the order there and pre order it from Amazon. I'd rather deal with them.


----------



## vanir1337

munchzilla said:


> yeah sadly, it's a fixed fee of ~7.5 euros and 25% VAT on top of that, regardless of what you purchase. I might just do it anyway because these feet are ruining the mouse completely for me, which otherwise would be a top tier mouse no doubt.


Damn, which country is this if I may ask?


----------



## munchzilla

vanir1337 said:


> Damn, which country is this if I may ask?


Sweden :-(

just emptied MaxGaming's stock of "Qpad Glidz" for MX300, hoping they're thick enough and actually teflon, so that I can round them out and use those until maybe Hyperglides are released for this guy.


----------



## Chirsu

munchzilla said:


> these feet are ruining the mouse completely for me, which otherwise would be a top tier mouse no doubt.


Curious to know: what mousepad are you using? Also, what is the problem, the glide or the noise?



indstri said:


> I have a ton of pads, but I like it the most on the G640 then the GS-R. I like the QCK for other mice, but prefer those pads for this one.


Thank you! 
I mostly like thin pads, using two QcK+(swapping them when I wash one), but I've ordered a G640 now, wanted to try it out for some time and hesitated, but your post helped me. I'll try out those feet with their intended mousepad.

Also, can anyone comment if these feet are different from g305? The g305 ones felt quite nice for me and I am okay with not replacing them. I'd say the g305 feet are better than my worn hyperglides on FK1, but I think it's also an on hyperglides side, feels like the quality declined recently(wears out faster, also not as white out of the box).


----------



## schuldig

Chirsu said:


> Curious to know: what mousepad are you using? Also, what is the problem, the glide or the noise?


Artisan Zero as mentioned in his post above


----------



## Chirsu

For people interested in buying from amazon US - I've tried ordering it with prime two day shipping and estimated date of delivery was Oct4-Nov16, so it seems like they won't have them in stock for quite some time.



schuldig said:


> Artisan Zero as mentioned in his post above


Ooops, I don't know how I've missed that, sorry.


----------



## munchzilla

Chirsu said:


> Curious to know: what mousepad are you using? Also, what is the problem, the glide or the noise?


I don't mind the noise, it's the glide that's just awful and bumpy and rough and not smooth and making micro adjustments is really clumsy. I tried on 6 diff pads:
artisan zero, raiden, hien
dreammachines dm pad
generic pad I use under my keyboard just for comfort called "arrogant bastard"
and a dechanic control pad which is way too textured for these feet, can't even move the mouse properly on it.


----------



## Reoxy

Most of the time my logitech feet have felt weird at first, but after like a week of using they usually have "broken in" and feel just fine.


----------



## munchzilla

Reoxy said:


> Most of the time my logitech feet have felt weird at first, but after like a week of using they usually have "broken in" and feel just fine.


I've been fine with most of my logitech stock feet when brand new, some are better than others, but these are just off the charts bad.


----------



## Melan

Logitech was buying some companies recently (blue, etc), maybe they should buy hyperglide and deal with the terrible teflon feet they have.


----------



## munchzilla

Melan said:


> Logitech was buying some companies recently (blue, etc), maybe they should buy hyperglide and deal with the terrible teflon feet they have.


as long as they let Mark work there still, he's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## aayman_farzand

Melan said:


> Logitech was buying some companies recently (blue, etc), maybe they should buy hyperglide and deal with the terrible teflon feet they have.


As much as I like Hyperglides, I'm sure Logitech can design mouse feet of the same caliber or better.


----------



## Melan

They had plenty of time to do so. Stock feet are still awful.
That's also a chance for hyperglide to release an actual full set of feet instead of not bothering with sensor ring.


----------



## mksteez

Just got mine yesterday and I love it. End game for sure



Can someone recommend me a magnetic micro usb cable from Amazon? So I don’t wear out the port


----------



## Neshy414

Neshy414 said:


> Contacted Logi Germany's support to see if they can give me some info on when they might be ready to ship, if they can't give me a conclusive answer i'll probably cancel the order there and pre order it from Amazon. I'd rather deal with them.


Aaaaand i just got my UPS tracking number, lol. Not sure if the support ticket did anything but seems kinda curious timing to me.


----------



## Sigtyr

munchzilla said:


> I don't mind the noise, it's the glide that's just awful and bumpy and rough and not smooth and making micro adjustments is really clumsy. I tried on 6 diff pads:
> artisan zero, raiden, hien
> dreammachines dm pad
> generic pad I use under my keyboard just for comfort called "arrogant bastard"
> and a dechanic control pad which is way too textured for these feet, can't even move the mouse properly on it.


Hmm, this is concerning, since I'm also using the Zero at the moment, and also have a Dechanic Control pad as backup. When my G Pro Wireless arrives today I'll try it on my Dechanic Speed and Glorious XXXL pad and see how it is. Hopefully not too unbearable, I've enjoyed using the Ultralight with Gpro Hyperglides on my Zero lately.


----------



## bovi77

vanir1337 said:


> Logi G1 feet fit, but you need them to be at least 0.8 mm thick. I have Hotlines, added 2 layers of electrical tape beneath them to make them work properly. Let's hope Corepad or Hyperglide work something out quickly...


The original feet are thicker than G305, G403?


----------



## pez

The G305 actually broke in for me nicely. Strangely enough, the G900/G903 feet where great, the G Pro and G403/G703 were garbage. The G305 had some initially noisy and uneven feet, but then seemed to smooth out.

That being said, I enjoyed Hotline Games feet on all 3 of those mice. The hype is real for me on using this mouse this evening.


----------



## Marctraider

Does anyone that has opened up his Wireless Pro checked what microswitches are used for LMB/RMB?


----------



## Melan

D2FC-F-K 50m


----------



## Marctraider

Melan said:


> D2FC-F-K 50m


Thanks!


----------



## falcon26

LOL now Amazon is showing 1-3 months for shipping


----------



## pez

Mine was delivered to the front door according to UPS tracking. This next hour and a half is going to go by so slowly .


----------



## dwnfall

Any main FK2 users get this mouse yet? I am so tempted to pull the trigger.


----------



## CorruptBE

dwnfall said:


> Any main FK2 users get this mouse yet? I am so tempted to pull the trigger.



Long term FK2/Kana/Revel user here.

The main thing is that the bulge on the back is more straight and fills the palm more. It feels a bit more "palmy". It's actually holding me back on being able to say "yes I'll main this".

I'll give it a few weeks and see if my micro adjustments adapt to it, if not it's back to the Revel I'm afraid.

Performance wise it's really smooth, had to lower my regular dpi from 1000 to 900 coming from the Revel because I was over aiming.


----------



## Klopfer

3rd Party skatez from " Corepad " should be available in ~2-3weeks 
maybe also with the new thickness ( 0.7mm or 0.8mm , at the moment corepad skatez are 0.6mm [ like normally stock skatez thickness ] )


----------



## Zelo

Klopfer said:


> 3rd Party skatez from " Corepad " should be available in ~2-3weeks
> maybe also with the new thickness ( 0.7mm or 0.8mm , at the moment corepad skatez are 0.6mm [ like normally stock skatez thickness ] )


Are corepad just as good as hyperglide? Or at least better than the stock ones.

I'll agree that the mouse feels more 'palmy' although not as much as the g403 for example and I think we'll get used to it after a few weeks. The fact that it's wireless is amazing I can't go back to wired now.


----------



## Klopfer

Zelo said:


> Are corepad just as good as hyperglide? Or at least better than the stock ones.
> 
> I'll agree that the mouse feels more 'palmy' although not as much as the g403 for example and I think we'll get used to it after a few weeks. The fact that it's wireless is amazing I can't go back to wired now.


for me, corepad and hyperglides are really similar now that corepad also uses rounded edges , but they were 0.6mm thick like stock skatez ( soon 0.7mm or 0.8mm ), while Hyperglides are 0.8mm ...
and corepad are way faster to release new skatez and has a bigger selection of models , also some nice Allrounder Skatez ...


----------



## Menthalion

If Logitech actually released a small (~116x51x37) for fingertip and large version (~136x60x43) for palm there would no market left. The first leaks sort of suggested there would be.


----------



## CorruptBE

A smaller version (90% of the current design in all areas: height, width, length, ...) would instantly mean RIP for anything else for me.


----------



## Ryan 23

CorruptBE said:


> A smaller version (90% of the current design in all areas: height, width, length, ...) would instantly mean RIP for anything else for me.


Out of curiosity what are your hand measurements?

Mine is on the way, should arrive here in Paris on Thursday, ordered directly from Logitech.


----------



## CorruptBE

From wrist to top of longest finger: 17 cm. I have tiny hands.

Also... how fast does it charge like seriously... wth I barely had it plugged in and it's back at 99% :x


----------



## javamoose

Am I doing something wrong? I cannot get G Hub to find the mouse, I've tried everything I can think of but it just keeps saying "connect your logitech G gear". What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ryan 23

CorruptBE said:


> From wrist to top of longest finger: 17 cm. I have tiny hands.
> 
> Also... how fast does it charge like seriously... wth I barely had it plugged in and it's back at 99% :x


Mine are 19 x 10 cm, so I'm hoping that this mouse will be the perfect size for me.

Good to know about how fast it charges!


----------



## herbal718

javamoose said:


> Am I doing something wrong? I cannot get G Hub to find the mouse, I've tried everything I can think of but it just keeps saying "connect your logitech G gear". What am I doing wrong?


G Hub doesn't support the mouse yet. Use the old driver suite.


----------



## Elrick

deepor said:


> I'm pretty confident you won't get a wired version of this mouse.
> 
> Someone from Logitech explained that the battery is tiny and just 5g of the whole weight, and that the mouse switches over to acting like wired if you connect its charging cable. This means you could just use this mice here with its cable attached and it would be pretty similar to how a wired version would be. The only serious problem is the price. I would think the price would be a lot lower on a pure wired version of it.


I'm not fussed about the weight at all just having a Wireless mouse is kind of useless since I have always relied upon the cable being connected.

Just surprised that they (being Logitech) will only supply a wireless edition. They have in the past released both versions but now it seems they have forgotten or thought that everyone will only like their wireless model.

Suppose I shall buy one just to see up close how good it is compared to their previous releases over the years. Remember that I still love their MX500/G400 series so this places me in the minority sphere of acceptance when it comes to choosing any Gaming Mouse :thinking: .


----------



## Elrick

Melan said:


> D2FC-F-K 50m


That's good, so it gets close to an Huano style of click.

Have to see how their Scroll Wheel encoder feels like, which unfortunately is not an Alps model at all.


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

or you can just keep the charging cable in at all times and use it as a wired mouse. and they said the new cord is light and better then the other wired mice cables


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

Elrick said:


> I'm not fussed about the weight at all just having a Wireless mouse is kind of useless since I have always relied upon the cable being connected.


:thinking:


----------



## deepor

Elrick said:


> I'm not fussed about the weight at all just having a Wireless mouse is kind of useless since I have always relied upon the cable being connected.
> 
> Just surprised that they (being Logitech) will only supply a wireless edition. They have in the past released both versions but now it seems they have forgotten or thought that everyone will only like their wireless model.
> 
> Suppose I shall buy one just to see up close how good it is compared to their previous releases over the years. Remember that I still love their MX500/G400 series so this places me in the minority sphere of acceptance when it comes to choosing any Gaming Mouse :thinking: .


If you loved the MX500, maybe wait a few months. In the changelog for their mouse software, there's a mysterious "Logitech G MX518" mouse being mentioned. Logitech might be working on a new version of the MX500/MX518/G400.


----------



## Elrick

deepor said:


> If you loved the MX500, maybe wait a bit. In the changelog for their mouse software, there's a mysterious "Logitech G MX518" mouse being mentioned. Logitech might be working on a new version of it.


OH my GAWD. If that's for real, then I am definitely looking forward to getting their new re-interpretation of that super fine design.

Just don't go making it wireless only. A paracord cable connection would make their new design the one to get in the future :thumb: .


----------



## pez

Ok, so very quick impressions since I haven't gotten a chance to play a game just yet. About to in a few minutes.

This mouse isn't a Rival 110 shape, but it literally hits every point of the shape of that mouse that I love. If I play anywhere nearly as consistent as I do with the other two mice I normally play with, this is a winner.

Snapped some quick photos since I noticed everyone is probably so busy enjoying them, they don't have time to do so . Hopefully these are useful to someone.

https://imgur.com/a/GbQ708G


----------



## Zelo

pez said:


> Ok, so very quick impressions since I haven't gotten a chance to play a game just yet. About to in a few minutes.
> 
> This mouse isn't a Rival 110 shape, but it literally hits every point of the shape of that mouse that I love. If I play anywhere nearly as consistent as I do with the other two mice I normally play with, this is a winner.
> 
> Snapped some quick photos since I noticed everyone is probably so busy enjoying them, they don't have time to do so . Hopefully these are useful to someone.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/GbQ708G


I'm curious about what your thoughts are on it vs the UL Phantom. Let us know.


----------



## t3ram

With the price at 106€ i ordered one it thik thats ok for the mouse,wouldn't have bought it for the 149€.
How far goes the signal of the mouse?
Can i use it like 2.5m away from the receiver? Sorry if this was already asked


----------



## madwolfa

Just ordered mine from Best Buy's eBay store with 15% discount code (PREGAME15), ended up $141.89 w/ tax. 
Hurry up if you want to snatch one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-G-PRO-Wireless-Optical-Gaming-Mouse/202418277193


----------



## bovi77

wonder if we can request from Logitech to send the feet that RJN preferred. already $150 and you gotta buy 3rd party skates?


----------



## pez

Zelo said:


> I'm curious about what your thoughts are on it vs the UL Phantom. Let us know.


So far I like it just as much, but I'm in that honeymoon phase so I hate to make a big decision off the bat. If you go back and forth and pick them up you notice the weight difference, but both are light. I have to go and pick up something like my G403 or Mamba HF to realize how much lighter each one really is. 

I love the fact that they decided to forgo any type of rubber sides as I have no complaints about grip. If I had one minor complaint it's that the side buttons feel a bit stiff? Only time will tell if it's an issue, but I haven't noticed it become an apparent issue yet. Absolutely no rattles, no scraping m1 or m2 buttons, no garbage lateral movement like the SS 310 series and great m1 and m2 clicks. Not too light and not too heavy, IMO. Scroll wheel click is a tad stiff as well, but scroll steps are really nice. I wish this scroll tactility was in the UL Pro. 

The feet are definitely 'loud', but they're actually really smooth. It's hard to describe as I've not had a mouse do this. It's less noisy on my Gigantus, and I like the tracking better on it as well. It feels smooth and I don't notice it whatsoever in games.

So far the things I like better on the FM:
-weight is still lighter, but if 80g was already your goal, I don't really see a reason to support Finalmeme should this mouse check all of your other boxes
-the coating on the Phantom is actually really nice and while they call it 'FinalGrip', I find it's actually great because it slides into my palm so smoothly and easily

Things I like better on the GPW:
-shape reminds me more of my beloved Rival 100/110
-coating is consistent all over with no silly rubber side grips that detest dry hands
-feet are really smooth, though loud

Wireless would normally make the Logitech an instant win for me, but the phantom cord on the Finalmouse is really good at the same time. I'll try to give another update before going to bed tonight, but I'm at least confident this one will stay in my shortlist.


----------



## gunit2004

bovi77 said:


> wonder if we can request from Logitech to send the feet that RJN preferred. already $150 and you gotta buy 3rd party skates?


No ones forcing you to do anything... it's your decision to replace the skates.

Whether someone likes the skates or not is subjective. I'm pretty sure Logitech didn't get feedback from, let's say 20 people, and 19 people + RJN agreed that the old skates were good, and then Logitech told them F off we're using different ones. There was obviously a decision made there and this is what they went with.


----------



## gunit2004

pez said:


> So far I like it just as much, but I'm in that honeymoon phase so I hate to make a big decision off the bat. If you go back and forth and pick them up you notice the weight difference, but both are light. I have to go and pick up something like my G403 or Mamba HF to realize how much lighter each one really is.
> 
> I love the fact that they decided to forgo any type of rubber sides as I have no complaints about grip. If I had one minor complaint it's that the side buttons feel a bit stiff? Only time will tell if it's an issue, but I haven't noticed it become an apparent issue yet. Absolutely no rattles, no scraping m1 or m2 buttons, no garbage lateral movement like the SS 310 series and great m1 and m2 clicks. Not too light and not too heavy, IMO. Scroll wheel click is a tad stiff as well, but scroll steps are really nice. I wish this scroll tactility was in the UL Pro.
> 
> The feet are definitely 'loud', but they're actually really smooth. It's hard to describe as I've not had a mouse do this. It's less noisy on my Gigantus, and I like the tracking better on it as well. It feels smooth and I don't notice it whatsoever in games.
> 
> So far the things I like better on the FM:
> -weight is still lighter, but if 80g was already your goal, I don't really see a reason to support Finalmeme should this mouse check all of your other boxes
> -the coating on the Phantom is actually really nice and while they call it 'FinalGrip', I find it's actually great because it slides into my palm so smoothly and easily
> 
> Things I like better on the GPW:
> -shape reminds me more of my beloved Rival 100/110
> -coating is consistent all over with no silly rubber side grips that detest dry hands
> -feet are really smooth, though loud
> 
> Wireless would normally make the Logitech an instant win for me, but the phantom cord on the Finalmouse is really good at the same time. I'll try to give another update before going to bed tonight, but I'm at least confident this one will stay in my shortlist.


I tested mousepads today as well and Gigantus was a top pairing for me as well as the Steelseries 4HD hard pad (which was kind of surprising as I haven't used my hard pads in a while). 

The ones I didn't really like were the Zowie G-SR (too much static friction as always), Logitech G840 (essentially the same as their G640 & G240 pads, just larger size), Coolermaster Swift-RX, Artisan Hayate Otsu, Artisan Shidenkai, Roccat Alumic and Razer Vespula. 

Not that those other pads were awful or anything, just that the Gigantus and 4HD felt noticeably better for aiming personally. I think it's because I don't feel any annoying friction on them and they still offer good control.


----------



## bovi77

madwolfa said:


> Just ordered mine from Best Buy's eBay store with 15% discount code (PREGAME15), ended up $141.89 w/ tax.
> Hurry up if you want to snatch one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-G...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


you da real hero. I think code expires in about 1.5 hours. doesn't seem to work if you use paypal to pay, credit only. & I actually had to check out as guest for the code to work...strange.


----------



## madwolfa

bovi77 said:


> madwolfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered mine from Best Buy's eBay store with 15% discount code (PREGAME15), ended up $141.89 w/ tax.
> Hurry up if you want to snatch one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-G-PRO-Wireless-Optical-Gaming-Mouse/202418277193
> 
> 
> 
> you da real hero. I think code expires in about 1.5 hours. doesn't seem to work if you use paypal to pay, credit only. & I actually had to check out as guest for the code to work...strange.
Click to expand...

Odd. I've paid with PayPal as normal, just entered the code on checkout.


----------



## kevin-L

Does any kind of super thin, lightweight grip tape exist? something with a similar texture to the g403 sides? If the GPW was slightly less slick on the right side and didn't have the thumb groove on the right side it'd be 100% perfect shape for me.


----------



## madwolfa

kevin-L said:


> Does any kind of super thin, lightweight grip tape exist? something with a similar texture to the g403 sides? If the GPW was slightly less slick on the right side and didn't have the thumb groove on the right side it'd be 100% perfect shape for me.


You mean thumb groove on the left side?


----------



## MattKelly

Well, that took quite a bit of patience, but I got the G Pro Wireless down to around 62 grams. I don't use side buttons, so I was able to remove all of the magnets, switches, and three extra PCBs from inside of the mouse. I managed to retain full functionality of the LED indicators for battery and DPI, as well as RGB for the entire mouse (not that I'd use it anyways). My scale only measures in ounces unfortunately, but it hovers between 2.1 and 2.2 - which means it could be closer to 60 grams actually. Pretty insane to have a mouse this light and wireless.

Too bad the right side is still a bit curved near the pinky. I guess that leaves me still awaiting the Astrum (S) for totally flat/straight sides. Pretty incredible to see such an advancement in mice though - nearly 60 grams and wireless...


----------



## bovi77

madwolfa said:


> Odd. I've paid with PayPal as normal, just entered the code on checkout.


damn it didn't go through. wouldn't honour the discount. now it says "You can't apply gift cards, coupons, or eBay Bucks at this time." or "This code cannot be applied to your order"


----------



## madwolfa

bovi77 said:


> damn it didn't go through. wouldn't honour the discount. now it says "You can't apply gift cards, coupons, or eBay Bucks at this time." or "This code cannot be applied to your order"


That sucks, man. Maybe too many redditors jumped on this deal? Anyway, it is now expired it seems.


----------



## bovi77

madwolfa said:


> That sucks, man. Maybe too many redditors jumped on this deal? Anyway, it is now expired it seems.


I tried it before the deadline but yup now after 10 (PT) it says code has expired. thanks though, i think best buy sold like 18 after i saw your post


----------



## RD20

Elrick said:


> OH my GAWD. If that's for real, then I am definitely looking forward to getting their new re-interpretation of that super fine design.
> 
> Just don't go making it wireless only. A paracord cable connection would make their new design the one to get in the future :thumb: .


Logitech's top end will be wireless only their wireless is as good as any corded mouse. People need to get over this obsession with wanting cords because it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Malinkadink

MattKelly said:


> Well, that took quite a bit of patience, but I got the G Pro Wireless down to around 62 grams. I don't use side buttons, so I was able to remove all of the magnets, switches, and three extra PCBs from inside of the mouse. I managed to retain full functionality of the LED indicators for battery and DPI, as well as RGB for the entire mouse (not that I'd use it anyways). My scale only measures in ounces unfortunately, but it hovers between 2.1 and 2.2 - which means it could be closer to 60 grams actually. Pretty insane to have a mouse this light and wireless.
> 
> Too bad the right side is still a bit curved near the pinky. I guess that leaves me still awaiting the Astrum (S) for totally flat/straight sides. Pretty incredible to see such an advancement in mice though - nearly 60 grams and wireless...


80g wasn't light enough for you? lol 

I'm going to be coming from a G903 so its 30g difference already, 80g is plenty light for me, i used a deathadder which was 105g for years and it was a really good shape for me but i wanted wireless and something lighter, unfortunately the g703 was a bad shape for me but this mouse looks like it's gonna be just right and also very light.


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

MattKelly said:


> Well, that took quite a bit of patience, but I got the G Pro Wireless down to around 62 grams. I don't use side buttons, so I was able to remove all of the magnets, switches, and three extra PCBs from inside of the mouse. I managed to retain full functionality of the LED indicators for battery and DPI, as well as RGB for the entire mouse (not that I'd use it anyways). My scale only measures in ounces unfortunately, but it hovers between 2.1 and 2.2 - which means it could be closer to 60 grams actually. Pretty insane to have a mouse this light and wireless.


Did you weigh the battery? I wonder how much the battery weighs.



Malinkadink said:


> 80g wasn't light enough for you? lol
> 
> I'm going to be coming from a G903 so its 30g difference already, 80g is plenty light for me, i used a deathadder which was 105g for years and it was a really good shape for me but i wanted wireless and something lighter, unfortunately the g703 was a bad shape for me but this mouse looks like it's gonna be just right and also very light.


My current wireless mouse is 54 grams.  ~62 grams with all the tape I added to make the mouse wider and taller.


----------



## Malinkadink

0mega1Spawn said:


> Did you weigh the battery? I wonder how much the battery weighs.
> 
> 
> 
> My current wireless mouse is 54 grams.  ~62 grams with all the tape I added to make the mouse wider and taller.


That sounds like once of those tiny cheap $20 wireless mice


----------



## 0mega1Spawn

Malinkadink said:


> That sounds like once of those tiny cheap $20 wireless mice


Its using the G305's internals.


----------



## 123atomsk

MattKelly said:


> Well, that took quite a bit of patience, but I got the G Pro Wireless down to around 62 grams. I don't use side buttons, so I was able to remove all of the magnets, switches, and three extra PCBs from inside of the mouse. I managed to retain full functionality of the LED indicators for battery and DPI, as well as RGB for the entire mouse (not that I'd use it anyways). My scale only measures in ounces unfortunately, but it hovers between 2.1 and 2.2 - which means it could be closer to 60 grams actually. Pretty insane to have a mouse this light and wireless.
> 
> Too bad the right side is still a bit curved near the pinky. I guess that leaves me still awaiting the Astrum (S) for totally flat/straight sides. Pretty incredible to see such an advancement in mice though - nearly 60 grams and wireless...


Which PCBs did you detach? Were you able to get to the RGB backlight for removal? I'm assuming you disassembled the entirety of the mouse including backplate to reach those areas.

Wondering as someone who's going to Swiss cheese mod this thing as low as it can go, for science


----------



## h2spartan

I'm joining the G pro wireless club. I'm coming from a behemoth of a mouse that weighed around 140g. My hands are average to large I guess? (20cm x 10cm) I figure using the 60% rule, this mouse should fit my hand fine because I typically use claw grip. Should be getting it anywhere from Sept. 4th - 11th.


----------



## TristanL

pez said:


> I'll give it a shot on my QcK Heavy and + when I get home, but that's not for another 8 hours...the longest 8 hours of my life this week .
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to like it on the Gigantus more than the QcKs....especially if the feet are noisy.





indstri said:


> I have a ton of pads, but I like it the most on the G640 then the GS-R. I like the QCK for other mice, but prefer those pads for this one.





discoprince said:


> so far it runs nice on my black artisan hayate and my blue zowie gsr. haven't tested it on hien or qck heavy yet.


thanks for the answers!

second question: any experiences ordering from the german logitech store here? Until yesterday nothing was really shipped (according to the reddit thread) although people ordered with express a week ago and it said/says "In stock" - I don't want to order something and maybe only get it in a few weeks.


----------



## vanir1337

h2spartan said:


> I figure using the 60% rule


No such thing.


----------



## hza

RJN made people believe that.


----------



## Menthalion

Let's just say that 60% of the time that 60% rule seems to be applicable.

(It's a rule of thumb people, it was never meant as some freaking law of nature)


----------



## MLJS54

Anyone switch over from an FK1? What are your thoughts? I've been looking to get away from Huanos forever but love the shape.


----------



## Chirsu

Menthalion said:


> Let's just say that 60% of the time that 60% rule seems to be applicable.
> 
> (It's a rule of thumb people, it was never meant as some freaking law of nature)


it's quite misleading as it doesn't take mouse height into account, which can change a lot in terms of how mouse feels for a particular handsize and grip.
If all mice were the same height, hump position and shape - then it would be possible for this to work, but in the real world - it's just a generalization that can often be misleading.
Also I don't think you should include your thumb when you are measuring you palm's width.


----------



## falcon26

Cancelled my order from Amazon. Just went to Logitech direct. They also do not have the express shipping option anymore so it says in stock but takes 5-7 days for shipping. So sometime next week it looks like...


----------



## pez

I still have very high hopes for this mouse. Got in some Overwatch, but was only QP since I didn't realize comp season was over. I'm not that great, anyways, so oh well. Did about 3 hours of Fortnite with it and have no complaints. I can tell there's some adjustments I may need to make as far as sensitivity, but this might be more to blame on the Finalmouse and it's apparent inaccurate DPI.

Side buttons didn't become an issue whatsoever like I was thinking they could have, so that's a benefit. I'll do some more testing tonight. I'm going to find a fast-paced shooter that I have installed or reinstall DooM to see how it feels to me there. Right now this mouse has great potential to replace my UL Pro, but only time will tell.



TristanL said:


> thanks for the answers!
> 
> second question: any experiences ordering from the german logitech store here? Until yesterday nothing was really shipped (according to the reddit thread) although people ordered with express a week ago and it said/says "In stock" - I don't want to order something and maybe only get it in a few weeks.


I should have quoted you directly in my impressions a couple pages back--not sure if you saw them.

TL;DR -- feet are actually really smooth on both my Gigantus and QcK. However, it's noisier on the QcK.

Longer version:

The feet are actually actually some of the best I've had in terms of glide, but it seems like the material itself is causing the noise. I have suspicions that once the feet break in more, they'll get quieter, so I've brought it to work with me today to try and do just that a bit. If you use headphones or even moderately loud speakers, you won't notice the noise, IMO. More so because the noise doesn't match the feeling.


----------



## Peacecamper

RJN just posted a comparison video to the Ultralight, G903, G305, G703, Revel and FK2.


----------



## trism

Does anyone have pictures of the PCB/inside structure? I have seen some but unable to locate the MCU, RF chip and antenna.


----------



## Marctraider

Elrick said:


> That's good, so it gets close to an Huano style of click.
> 
> Have to see how their Scroll Wheel encoder feels like, which unfortunately is not an Alps model at all.


Not sure which Huano's you refer to, but all the Huano's ive seen in mice are super hard to click. The new d2fc-f-k(50m)'s seem to be even less hard to click than regular 10m/20m's from omron.

They are just buttery smooth with low actuation force required, and even sound great.

I've ordered around 10 of these from ebay and gonna see how they perform in my G305. Will be interesting 
They're very easy to replace <3


----------



## Luxer

This mouse is definitely not like the Sensei in any way, it's more like a raised FK that's wider. The hump in the back is more like the ZA series but feels less obtrusive since the front is raised higher as well. The curves on the side are more like the G403 where they indent towards the center rather than the back like the Revel/Sense/DM1.


----------



## HalongPort

Any former Roccat KPOE, Military, Kone owner here, that switchted to G Pro Wireless?
Do you like the shape? (I use Fingertip grip with 20 x 10 cm hand)

I'm in love with the KPOE and used Savu+Military the last years, but it is now my second KPOE with double click failure.

Trying to decide, whether to get another KPOE or the new Logitech one.


----------



## indstri

HalongPort said:


> Any former Roccat KPOE, Military, Kone owner here, that switchted to G Pro Wireless?
> Do you like the shape? (I use Fingertip grip with 20 x 10 cm hand)
> 
> I'm in love with the KPOE and used Savu+Military the last years, but it is now my second KPOE with double click failure.
> 
> Trying to decide, whether to get another KPOE or the new Logitech one.


I used to main a Savu back in the BC2 days and have use a KPOE. I like the GPW better than both. It reminds me more of the Savu vs the KPOE.


----------



## j4nsen

Mine arrived today. Sadly I could only test it for an hour. The shape is actually quite nice. Buttons are good as is the coating. Supringsingly it feels small, like very small. Even though its wider it feels narrower than my ultralight. I think that is because it is wider at the thumbbuttons but has a narrower "butt" than the ultralight. The Hump is very gradual and the highest point is basically directly behind the end of the mouse buttons. 
All in all I really like the mouse. It feels really good and I believe many people will love it. My only problem with it is that it feels too small. I will have to test it the next couple of days more extensively but it didnt have this "this is the one mouse feeling". Well gonna give it some more hours but in the end shape>all, so might have to stick to my ultralight


----------



## Venrar

Does it feel much larger than the fk2?


----------



## popups

I wanted to buy an Ultralight, but they I realized it had the old PCB not the Scream One's. I kind of miss the Scream One -- of course I would have modified it. The buttons were pretty good, it was a responsive mouse relative to the newer mice out these days and the shape made it very easy to track horizontally.

Now I am just waiting on the Ninox mouse. Although, I know it won't be the shape I really wanted, at least it will be closer than most. There is no way I am going to buy 3-4 ProWs to transition away from my Zowies even if the shape is decent enough. At that expensive, I rather get a CAD design and 3D print a new outer shell for the Ninox.


----------



## pez

Luxer said:


> This mouse is definitely not like the Sensei in any way, it's more like a raised FK that's wider. The hump in the back is more like the ZA series but feels less obtrusive since the front is raised higher as well. The curves on the side are more like the G403 where they indent towards the center rather than the back like the Revel/Sense/DM1.


Yeah, I'd liken it more to the Rival 100/110 and Kinzu than the Sensei. However, still both very different in the end (Rival 100/110 flares out in the back way more and has a more sloping hump/rear).



HalongPort said:


> Any former Roccat KPOE, Military, Kone owner here, that switchted to G Pro Wireless?
> Do you like the shape? (I use Fingertip grip with 20 x 10 cm hand)
> 
> I'm in love with the KPOE and used Savu+Military the last years, but it is now my second KPOE with double click failure.
> 
> Trying to decide, whether to get another KPOE or the new Logitech one.


Literally got rid of the KPOE yesterday. I didn't main it, but the grip width on this is definitely wider because of no indent/ergo-shape BS. If you liked the height of the side buttons, you'll appreciate that the side button on the GPW doesn't interfere with most grip styles.

My only complaint so far on the mouse that's worth mentioning is a stiff scroll click.


----------



## Neshy414

Finally got mine, build quality is rock solid, no button rubbing together issue either. Feels good in the hand, coming from the ZA11 the hump shape takes a bit to get used to but it's alright so far, feels better in the hand than the FK1. Sensor feels about 40ish DPI faster at the 400 setting than my Zowies, since most of mine hover at slightly below 400DPI irl i'd assume this Logitech unit is slightly above the target (As do most of my Logitech mice). 
I really love the sound and feel of the mouse wheel. And finally the mouse feet are not as bad as i feared, feel as quick as the Hyperglides on my ZA but are noticeably louder. 


Things i would've liked to see, especially at this price are:

- A proper box for the extra buttons and button covers
- USB C instead of Micro B
- A bigger battery (Yes i know why it's that small they wanted to keep the weight down that's all fine and stuff, but i'm definitely up for, in the future, buying a stripped down version of this shell with disposables instead)
- More shell sizes


----------



## chr1spe

Menthalion said:


> Let's just say that 60% of the time that 60% rule seems to be applicable.
> 
> (It's a rule of thumb people, it was never meant as some freaking law of nature)


The thing is I really doubt it works that often. To me it seems to suggest a mouse that is very small based on hand size and is mostly only good for finger tip gripping. It actually approximately works for me, but I like very small mice for my hand size and use a fingertip grip where the mouse ends before the center of my palm. I have ~190mm hands. From what I've looked up that is actually close to average or maybe even slightly above average for an adult male in the US. 60% would say I should use a 114mm mouse. That is actually an extremely small mouse and smaller than anything from any major manufacturers, but the wired g pro and g303 come close and those are actually 2 of my favorite mice. The thing is I would never be able to palm those mice and IMO they are quite small for even a claw grip. Going by the 60% rule mice overall are built for hands far larger than the average hand though. There are lots of mice around 125-126cm and that is actually what I would consider the boarderline between medium and large mice. According to that rule these mice should be for people with ~21cm hands which is really pretty large hands. Overall the rule doesn't even work as a rule of thumb. A better rule of thumb would probably be something like 63-65% and perhaps even larger than that, but its still a dumb rule even then. Add the fact that its an inaccurate and dumb and its just flat out bad that RJN even ever says it.

Edit: Actually even 65% is pretty small for palm grip for me. TBH for palm I'd probably want more than 65% of my hand size. I used to have an m500 that I used for non-gaming and that worked for palm grip for me. Its 126mm so I guess palm grip for me would be 66-67%, claw grip would be best somewhere around 63-65%, and fingertip would be 60-63%. Not a very good rule when its suggesting the low end of the lowest range and probably is for most people.


----------



## tygeezy

If I followed the 60 % rule there would be zero mice for me. There are no quality mice that are 105 mm in length.


----------



## vanir1337

Neshy414 said:


> Things i would've liked to see, especially at this price are:
> 
> - A proper box for the extra buttons and button covers
> - USB C instead of Micro B
> - A bigger battery (Yes i know why it's that small they wanted to keep the weight down that's all fine and stuff, but i'm definitely up for, in the future, buying a stripped down version of this shell with disposables instead)
> - More shell sizes


1. Why? Extra litter once you dispose it. Also, you probably don't use the extra buttons or covers that much you need a proper box for them, do you?
2. Again, why? What's the extra benefit? Only cuz there is a USB Type-C port on a something it doesn't mean it's faster than the standard 2.0.
3. 60+ hours with one load without lighting is already ridiculously good tbh
4. 100% agree, however the producing would be very expensive and the mouse itself would probably have an even more ridiculous price tag—or if you mean different editions, well, they should do that.


----------



## Luxer

Venrar said:


> Does it feel much larger than the fk2?


Yes and no. If by bigger you also include taller then yes, everything is elevated compared to the fk2. But the shape and curves are very similar. The biggest differences are the back flares out more like the 403 and the side curve is just slightly more towards the front than exactly in the middle like the fk2. But it definitely feels smaller than the 403 or other ambi mice like the Sensei.


----------



## Venrar

Luxer said:


> Yes and no. If by bigger you also include taller then yes, everything is elevated compared to the fk2. But the shape and curves are very similar. The biggest differences are the back flares out more like the 403 and the side curve is just slightly more towards the front than exactly in the middle like the fk2. But it definitely feels smaller than the 403 or other ambi mice like the Sensei.


So slightly bigger than the fk2, but smaller than the ultralight pro?


----------



## CorruptBE

Wouldn't say "bigger", it feels more "bulkier" in the rear than the FK2. I'm still somewhat contemplating, it's not a home run for me yet. If you prefer a more flat rear, stick with the FK2 or get a Revel / Dreammachine tbh if you're desperate for that 3360 upgrade.


----------



## pez

Thinner than the UL Pro, shorter, and height seems to be a tiny bit lower...could just be the holes of the UL Pro deceiving me. Backend of the UL Pro flares out more than the GPW.


----------



## deepor

vanir1337 said:


> 1. Why? Extra litter once you dispose it. Also, you probably don't use the extra buttons or covers that much you need a proper box for them, do you?
> 2. Again, why? What's the extra benefit? Only cuz there is a USB Type-C port on a something it doesn't mean it's faster than the standard 2.0.
> 3. 60+ hours with one load without lighting is already ridiculously good tbh
> 4. 100% agree, however the producing would be very expensive and the mouse itself would probably have an even more ridiculous price tag—or if you mean different editions, well, they should do that.


About 1. and 2., those make sense to me. I would explain why those are good ideas like this:

1. At some point you will want to throw away the large box that the mouse comes in. With a smaller extra box, you'd then have a neat way to store those unused buttons and covers, hopefully making it so there's less chance you'll lose those parts for when you might want to play with them in the future.

2. The plug of Type-C USB is just nicer. You can plug it in both ways, and the way it plugs in feels a bit better.

Then again about "2.", there's those neat USB cables with a magnetic tip. There's versions for both Micro USB and Type-C. If you get one of those cables, you'll leave the tip inside the mouse always and then both Micro and Type-C are the same experience.


----------



## j4nsen

Concerning shipping: I ordered from logitech EU on Sunday and it arrived here in Germany on wednesday at noon. Was normal shipping.


----------



## Neshy414

Type C also generally has a longer lifespan, or feels less flimsy at the very least. As for the box, previous older Logitech mice had specific metal boxes for weights and such, it's just nicer, not a negative point... just something that probably should be expected at a price like this. And me not using the button covers that much is a reason why i'd like a proper box for them, less chance of them getting lost after you throw the box of the mouse away, if you throw it away that is. But yeah the litter issue is a good point, fair enough.



vanir1337 said:


> 3. 60+ hours with one load without lighting is already ridiculously good tbh


Sure, especially considering how small that battery is. But on the other hand, the G305/603 exist and the battery life of those mice is just nearly worry free, even if it's empty, just pop a new battery in and off you go (Alternatively they could also release a larger powerplay mousepad, that would sate me as well  ). But back to the point that's why i said, if they ever make a stripped down version of it with disposables, like they did with the 603 for the 703, i'll buy it in a heart beat.



vanir1337 said:


> 4. 100% agree, however the producing would be very expensive and the mouse itself would probably have an even more ridiculous price tag—or if you mean different editions, well, they should do that.


I'd prefer different versions like how Zowie is handling things. Granted there is a thing to be said about not confusing the common customer, something Logitech has to be more careful about than Zowie i'd assume, but if it is marketed clearly then it probably wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Venrar

pez said:


> Thinner than the UL Pro, shorter, and height seems to be a tiny bit lower...could just be the holes of the UL Pro deceiving me. Backend of the UL Pro flares out more than the GPW.


It's really the width at the buttons and the length that bug me on the UL pro. So if it's narrower and and slightly less long it seems like a great shape.


----------



## DazzaInOz

chr1spe said:


> The thing is I really doubt it works that often. To me it seems to suggest a mouse that is very small based on hand size and is mostly only good for finger tip gripping. It actually approximately works for me, but I like very small mice for my hand size and use a fingertip grip where the mouse ends before the center of my palm. I have ~190mm hands. From what I've looked up that is actually close to average or maybe even slightly above average for an adult male in the US. 60% would say I should use a 114mm mouse. That is actually an extremely small mouse and smaller than anything from any major manufacturers, but the wired g pro and g303 come close and those are actually 2 of my favorite mice. The thing is I would never be able to palm those mice and IMO they are quite small for even a claw grip. Going by the 60% rule mice overall are built for hands far larger than the average hand though. There are lots of mice around 125-126cm and that is actually what I would consider the boarderline between medium and large mice. According to that rule these mice should be for people with ~21cm hands which is really pretty large hands. Overall the rule doesn't even work as a rule of thumb. A better rule of thumb would probably be something like 63-65% and perhaps even larger than that, but its still a dumb rule even then. Add the fact that its an inaccurate and dumb and its just flat out bad that RJN even ever says it.
> 
> Edit: Actually even 65% is pretty small for palm grip for me. TBH for palm I'd probably want more than 65% of my hand size. I used to have an m500 that I used for non-gaming and that worked for palm grip for me. Its 126mm so I guess palm grip for me would be 66-67%, claw grip would be best somewhere around 63-65%, and fingertip would be 60-63%. Not a very good rule when its suggesting the low end of the lowest range and probably is for most people.


I always took it to mean 60% of hand width not length LOL. Not that it's anymore true but at least made more sense. For example, my 10cm wide hand does actually feel and aim better with around a 6cm wide mouse at grip like the G403. The length and height of the mouse has more to do with grip style. If I use a tighter claw/finger tip then I want a shorter mouse but still around 5.8-6cm grip. The G pro or KPOE are the right length for me but too narrow and cramp my hand. Something like the Minos X5 works better for me in claw. 

Nowadays I'm using a more relaxed claw/palm so the revel (sensei shapes)and G403/Ec-b/Revenger S all work really well. I'm actually leaning back towards my ergo mice atm because I like to keep my ring finger pretty much straight and right at the front of the mouse. That just feels more comfy with the rolled off right side of an ergo. I also tend to hold all my ambi mice at an angle like this \ for it to feel comfortable. That's why I decided to hold off buying the Logi ProWL for now.


----------



## chr1spe

DazzaInOz said:


> I always took it to mean 60% of hand width not length LOL. Not that it's anymore true but at least made more sense. For example, my 10cm wide hand does actually feel and aim better with around a 6cm wide mouse at grip like the G403. The length and height of the mouse has more to do with grip style. If I use a tighter claw/finger tip then I want a shorter mouse but still around 5.8-6cm grip. The G pro or KPOE are the right length for me but too narrow and cramp my hand. Something like the Minos X5 works better for me in claw.
> 
> Nowadays I'm using a more relaxed claw/palm so the revel (sensei shapes)and G403/Ec-b/Revenger S all work really well. I'm actually leaning back towards my ergo mice atm because I like to keep my ring finger pretty much straight and right at the front of the mouse. That just feels more comfy with the rolled off right side of an ergo. I also tend to hold all my ambi mice at an angle like this \ for it to feel comfortable. That's why I decided to hold off buying the Logi ProWL for now.


Maybe that is what he means. I don't watch him much and in the videos where he has referenced it he wasn't super clear about the meaning behind it. In that cases its even more inaccurate for me though my hand with thumb which is how he measures IIRC is somewhere in 90-95mm wide. 60% would be 54-57mm which would be pretty much unusable. I'm currently using the g303 and while the mouse is 65mm wide the part I grip it at is about 62-63mm. That is about right for me and wider would definitely still be good. My grip width on the G pro is about 60mm and that is definitely bordering on too narrow. Either way it seems to suggest far too small mice for a normal user to me.


----------



## deepor

chr1spe said:


> [...] Either way it seems to suggest far too small mice for a normal user to me.


On his website, he doesn't mention that weird 60% rule anywhere (at least I couldn't find it). On there, for every mouse review he has three different recommendations for finger tip, claw, palm grip people. Everything about what he's doing there looks fine, the recommendations seem good. Maybe that 60% rule is just for what he himself is doing with a mouse? I don't follow him at all, but he's probably a finger tip user? I'm a finger tip guy myself and that 60% formula seems good for what I'm doing. For example my hand is 19.5cm, and 60% of that would be 11.7cm, and that's really close to the G305 shape's length, which fits me really well.

Here's the G Pro Wireless page on his website as an example:

http://www.rocketjumpninja.com/logitech-g-pro-wireless-review/

There's a "hand size guide" thingy at the start of the article. He apparently has a similar table for every mouse review page on the website.


----------



## pez

Venrar said:


> It's really the width at the buttons and the length that bug me on the UL pro. So if it's narrower and and slightly less long it seems like a great shape.


Yep, it’s slimmer at the side buttons and definitely shorter.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

deepor said:


> 2. The plug of Type-C USB is just nicer. You can plug it in both ways, and the way it plugs in feels a bit better.
> 
> Then again about "2.", there's those neat USB cables with a magnetic tip. There's versions for both Micro USB and Type-C. If you get one of those cables, you'll leave the tip inside the mouse always and then both Micro and Type-C are the same experience.


Regarding USB C, there's an official Logitech response.

"USB-C is overkill for energy and data use for a mouse. It is a much more expensive connector and cable and would also likely increase weight. I don't agree that USB-C is the "standard" quite yet. Our winged micro USB connector is an attempt to improve the durability and ease of connection in a hurry."

Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseRevie...ro_wireless_gaming_mouse_thread_from/e4knbqm/


----------



## Stadtpirat

For People from Germany.

Amazon.de has shipped my G Pro wireless. Yesterday
Amazon.de say 149€ 

Cyberport sell the G Pro Wireless vor 109,90€

https://www.cyberport.de/pc-und-zub...h-g-pro-kabellose-gaming-maus-910-005272.html

you can save:
5€ Newsletter
3% with Shoop


----------



## DazzaInOz

chr1spe said:


> Maybe that is what he means. I don't watch him much and in the videos where he has referenced it he wasn't super clear about the meaning behind it. In that cases its even more inaccurate for me though my hand with thumb which is how he measures IIRC is somewhere in 90-95mm wide. 60% would be 54-57mm which would be pretty much unusable. I'm currently using the g303 and while the mouse is 65mm wide the part I grip it at is about 62-63mm. That is about right for me and wider would definitely still be good. My grip width on the G pro is about 60mm and that is definitely bordering on too narrow. Either way it seems to suggest far too small mice for a normal user to me.


I guess it comes down to how you measure the grip area. Zy has both of those mice (303/Pro) measured at about 5.5cm grip. But yeah, it's just a guide and he only mentions it in a few videos so who knows what exactly he's on about!


----------



## chr1spe

DazzaInOz said:


> I guess it comes down to how you measure the grip area. Zy has both of those mice (303/Pro) measured at about 5.5cm grip. But yeah, it's just a guide and he only mentions it in a few videos so who knows what exactly he's on about!


That is really weird. Measuring the mice myself IDK how you would get those numbers. They are about 55mm at the absolute bottom of the mouse, but since both are wider at the top than the bottom the point where I actually put the most pressure or the center of the area I put pressure on or whatever is significantly wider than that. My digital caliper is out of batteries, but using the caliper + a ruler I was almost dead on with my estimates. I got something like 60.5mm for the gpro and 63.0mm for the g303 using the ghetto caliper + ruler method for the width where I actually put pressure.


----------



## Blomkungen

j4nsen said:


> Concerning shipping: I ordered from logitech EU on Sunday and it arrived here in Germany on wednesday at noon. Was normal shipping.


I also ordered on sunday and it hasn't even been shipped yet, getting a bit annoying seeing as my cravings are getting bad.


----------



## zhandri

Some Tech Nub said:


> Regarding USB C, there's an official Logitech response.
> 
> "USB-C is overkill for energy and data use for a mouse. It is a much more expensive connector and cable and would also likely increase weight. I don't agree that USB-C is the "standard" quite yet. Our winged micro USB connector is an attempt to improve the durability and ease of connection in a hurry."
> 
> Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseRevie...ro_wireless_gaming_mouse_thread_from/e4knbqm/


sounds more like making excuses and it's cheaper cause they already have those cables from the other mice since the new MX vertical comes with a USB c cable


----------



## VESPA5

So I finally got my copy at one of the least likely places I could get it: Best Buy! There were 2 of them stocked together with the 30+ copies of G305s and G703s. I still couldn't believe I was paying $149.99 for this since I just dropped $89.99 a few months ago on an Ultralight Phantom (which is still my main right now) but I wanted to see what all the hype was all about. Besides, I have 14 days to return it.

My initial impressions were as follows after using the mouse for 2 hours playing Battlefield 4 and some Destiny 2
Pros:
-very light
-clicks felt perfect
-wireless
-felt good to grip in my hand (18cm) and wasn't as slippery (like the G Pro)

Cons:
-after using mainly 3389, 3360 and 3366 sensors, the Hero sensor felt just a tad 'off'. Not a dealbreaker, but it did feel off
-the M1/M2 buttons actually rubbed against each other randomly a few times (and I'm not even a "hold RMB down to aim" kinda player)!
-here's the dealbreaker for me: THE SHAPE, specifically the back and maybe the width - Logi mice haven't actually been praised for their interesting choices for shapes in mice. When the mice I've played with prior were the EC2-A, EC2-B, Revel, Ultralight Phantom --- I would say the shape of the G Pro Wireless is rather inferior to them (shapewise). As many have said before, shape and sensor are key when it comes to an ideal mouse. I'm kinda torn about this. 

Maybe the price tag adds to the buyer's remorse. But after playing with so many different mice (I generally return them or sell them to friends), I'll see if this eventually becomes my main but right now, it's truly hard to bump off the UL Phantom off my desk. We shall see! More to come later!


----------



## TrancePlant

WARNING: Incoming wall of text.

Just thought I'd leave some thoughts about the mouse - had it since Tuesday. I have 19x10cm hands and preferred grip is hybrid of palm & relaxed claw and I'm coming to this mouse from a KPOE. Had my first proper play session on it last night for about 3-4 hours just messing around in DM with hitscan heroes (Tracer/McCree/Soldier/Widow) in Overwatch. 

At first my sens felt a bit off so I set the mouse at 800, in game to 5 and measured the distance for 360 and then used https://jscalc.io/calc/IeBnNvGDKUIIPRmRand to figure out my sens properly (35.3cm/360) it seems that this mouse is around ~825 at the 800 step. My KPOE with MS 3.0 hyperglides on it was actually very close to 800.

Shape:

Feels very much like a lighter version the G900 except the back end has a more gradual curve so it feels like it slots into my palm nicer - I always found the G900/G403/ZA series mice felt like the hump appeared out of nowhere and dug into my palm just below my index/middle finger knuckles. This used to cause a bit of pain in my palm over time but I don't get the same discomfort using this mouse compared to the G900/G403/ZA which is excellent! After the long play session I had some hand fatigue because I didn't take enough breaks but that happens to me with any mouse.

The front end flares out at the front rather than tapering inwards and thus my ring finger is doing the majority of contact/lifting solo and my poor little finger is abandoned in a 1-2-1-0 relaxed grip. This is exactly how I hold majority of my mice anyway (apart from the G303, I really miss that mouse).

This weight with this size mouse feels great especially with no cable attached. The G Pro was a good shape but the thick braided cable and unreasonably light actuation on the buttons were a big turn off for me. This mouse has definitely fixed those problems for me.

Edit - Forgot about the Coating:

One of those types of coating that needs your hands to be a tad moist to stick to your hands or give yourself time to warm up.

Buttons/Wheel:

I have no issues with buttons grinding against each other - batch 1825. I can make them touch if I force them to do so but it never happens to me during regular use. Mouse buttons are very close to my old G303 in feel, very nice indeed. I don't find that I'm actuating buttons by accident like I had with my old G Pro (one of the very first batch of them).

Middle click isn't obnoxiously difficult to click either which is a very welcome change compared to the G Pro I had previously. Wheel steps are fine but it's never something I really cared about as long as they're not like Zowie's, I'm happy. 

Side buttons are in a nice place too and don't get in the way, nice and tactile with no twang from buttons like on the G403. I like that they're removable too as I always found them irritating on the FK series and never used right hand buttons anyway.

Mouse Feet:

I don't really care about the sound because I game with headphones on. I've used the mouse at work as well on a wooden desk and the sound wasn't even an issue.

I can't feel the difference between 3360 and HERO sensors and this is my first time using a HERO sensor.

My ideal mouse would actually be a G303 front half (that diamond shape had a perfect point on the right for my little finger to sit on) with the back half shaped like a Kone (those slot in to my palm like nothing else I've ever tried, the G Pro Wireless comes close though) and slightly larger, medium size...but this is probably as close as I can get barring creating my own mouse from scratch. The things I miss most from the KPOE tho: the DPI up/down buttons I rebound to Page Up and Page Down since I only ever just leave my mice in 800 DPI anyway.

This is my endgame...for now. Hopefully will be able to pick up some spares on Black Friday deals for a nice price.

Edit 2: after more testing and trying out the G305 I'm returning this mouse. The shape just doesn't fit me after all, that outward taper causes discomfort on my ring finger and the G305 solved all my issues with the original G Pro anyway.


----------



## falcon26

How long did it take logitech to ship out the mouse to you guys? I ordered 2 days ago and its still just sitting there not processed yet. It did say in stock when I ordered it.


----------



## Menthalion

falcon26 said:


> How long did it take logitech to ship out the mouse to you guys? I ordered 2 days ago and its still just sitting there not processed yet. It did say in stock when I ordered it.


 For me in NL it took 2 days to get shipment confirmation. With express shipment it arrived a day afterwards.


----------



## TrancePlant

falcon26 said:


> How long did it take logitech to ship out the mouse to you guys? I ordered 2 days ago and its still just sitting there not processed yet. It did say in stock when I ordered it.


I ordered last Thursday evening and it shipped on Friday. It would have arrived on Monday had it not been a bank holiday in the UK so it arrived on Tuesday instead (via UPS). I ordered with the Student discount and express delivery to UK from the Logitech UK site (it shipped from NL).


----------



## falcon26

AH OK. Looks like if you only get the standard shipping they take longer it seems. They don't even have an express option here in the USA when ordering the mouse, just standard which is 5-7 days.


----------



## miranavoo

any recommended mouse feet replacement? I don’t quite like the glide of stock ones.


----------



## pez

miranavoo said:


> any recommended mouse feet replacement? I don’t quite like the glide of stock ones.


I would suggest to give it about 10-12 gameplay hours (better yet, one full charge) and see if you still feel that way. 

I actually feel like the feet are breaking in and getting quieter as I play with it.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

The button grind raffle.


----------



## MichaelDeets

falcon26 said:


> How long did it take logitech to ship out the mouse to you guys? I ordered 2 days ago and its still just sitting there not processed yet. It did say in stock when I ordered it.


Ordered late on the 28th and it's scheduled for the 31st (standard delivery)


----------



## falcon26

That is exactly when I ordered. Late 28th. Yet mine is just sitting there :-(


----------



## detto87

Got mine today. It's my endgame mouse. For now. I doubt anything more perfect will come ever though.
It's a WMO-like shape, very close to it actually. Buttons, coating, sensor, wireless...everyone talked about it enough already in length. Nothing to add here, it's "perfect".


The only thing I'm scratching my head about right now are the acuation forces needed to press the main buttons. It's almost always the case with any mouse, that I think the right mouse button is easier to press than the left one, simpyl because the middle finger has more force naturally. When laying index and middle finger on the mouse, it's almost always the right button that depresses first when letting the fingers slowly hanging on the buttons. Combined with the slightly higher pitched sound of the right mouse button one could think of a different actuation force needed (in this case more for the left button).

If I use it with my left hand then though, the effect seems to change and the left button depresses first. So in the end it could be very much the same actuation force.


----------



## Nx87

I am glad I bought this mouse now after being skeptical of it, it really doesn't feel like an FK1 at all.

Thankfully my hands are on the larger side (just shy of 20x11) so I can actually play with this mouse, it's not too big for me to claw/fingertip it.

I won't be sending it back that's for sure, perhaps my modded G303 finally has some competition as my no#1.


----------



## Vlada011

I know mouse is insane when techpowerup give him so good score and explain him as best mouse today.

I'm so sad because no HyperScroll DPI Changer and weigh 10 and 20gr.
That would be perfection, same as we see him now. 
OK DPI could be changed with some of rear buttons, on side you don't use for gaming.


----------



## AuraDesruu

MichaelDeets said:


> Ordered late on the 28th and it's scheduled for the 31st (standard delivery)


Logitech delivery is a lie

Logitech site says that mine would be delivered today but the UPS tracking site hasnt updated in a while.


----------



## Poodle

At 159 euros my OCD goes red alert with buttons moving sideways and touching together if pressed intentionally. I need to test that mouse at the store before buying it.


----------



## needh3lp

Got my mouse in today... 

On top of the shipping delay I encountered, I'm missing a side-button piece in a brand new sealed box. Ridiculous. 

I'm forced to run all the buttons on both sides because I don't have a right-rear "filler" piece. Not even sure if it's worth the hassle to RMA to Logitech over this. I'm not very happy with the 'direct from Logitech' experience.

Anyone else missing pieces?


----------



## Zelo

needh3lp said:


> Got my mouse in today...
> 
> On top of the shipping delay I encountered, I'm missing a side-button piece in a brand new sealed box. Ridiculous.
> 
> I'm forced to run all the buttons on both sides because I don't have a right-rear "filler" piece. Not even sure if it's worth the hassle to RMA to Logitech over this. I'm not very happy with the 'direct from Logitech' experience.
> 
> Anyone else missing pieces?


My box was missing the user manual and the weight that your supposed to get with it but that didn't effect me.


----------



## T0XiiC

needh3lp said:


> Got my mouse in today...
> 
> On top of the shipping delay I encountered, I'm missing a side-button piece in a brand new sealed box. Ridiculous.
> 
> I'm forced to run all the buttons on both sides because I don't have a right-rear "filler" piece. Not even sure if it's worth the hassle to RMA to Logitech over this. I'm not very happy with the 'direct from Logitech' experience.
> 
> Anyone else missing pieces?


I think there was a post over on reddit few days ago about someone either missing side button parts or getting duplicated ones, Im not sure atm but there def. has been a similar issue already lol


----------



## needh3lp

Zelo said:


> My box was missing the user manual and the weight that your supposed to get with it but that didn't effect me.


Well the weight is not indicated on the "whats in the box" list of that's on the side of the box, but the user manual was supposed to be in there for you.



T0XiiC said:


> I think there was a post over on reddit few days ago about someone either missing side button parts or getting duplicated ones, Im not sure atm but there def. has been a similar issue already lol


All I can do is shake my head. $150 and they can't even put all the parts in the box... just baffling.


----------



## geoxile

Why doesn't Logitech add hyperscroll to their newer high-end mice?


----------



## Avalar

geoxile said:


> Why doesn't Logitech add hyperscroll to their newer high-end mice?


They're goal with this mouse was to provide a great wireless mouse with a low weight. Hyperscroll wheels weigh more than regular ones.


----------



## chr1spe

geoxile said:


> Why doesn't Logitech add hyperscroll to their newer high-end mice?


Its on the G900 or G903 or whatever. If you need buttons and features and don't care about the mouse being fairly heavy then that is the mouse for you. If you want a light mouse which is usually desirable for serious gaming then the g pro wireless is for that. A mouse can't have everything including tons of buttons, hyper scroll, tilting wheel, etc and be light.


----------



## gunit2004

Zelo said:


> My box was missing the user manual and the weight that your supposed to get with it but that didn't effect me.


It's not supposed to come with the weight. Kind of an odd choice not to include one but hopefully you have a old Logitech G403 or something you could take the weight from


----------



## JunXaos

Didn't include the weight so they can keep the price lower... oh weight.


----------



## gunit2004

JunXaos said:


> Didn't include the weight so they can keep the price lower... oh weight.


They also didn't include a a nice plastic case for the additional buttons/hole caps like they did for the G900. Instead they gave us a little piece of foam, LOL.


----------



## Peacecamper

The powerplay core comes with the mouse pad and not with the mouse, right?


----------



## munchzilla

Peacecamper said:


> The powerplay core comes with the mouse pad and not with the mouse, right?


correct!


----------



## Peacecamper

Okay, thanks. After all these reports of missing parts I was worried that they forgot something in my case as well.


----------



## favoxhille

does it come with the battery already charged?


----------



## vanir1337

favoxhille said:


> does it come with the battery already charged?


Mine was on about 80%


----------



## James N

I ordered it on the 29th in the evening and paid via Paypal, the mouse arrived today(normal shipping). I am happy i ordered it from their website and didn't wait for Amazon. The battery was 95% charged.


----------



## SuLL3y

I'm surprised everyone was having so much issue with Logitech orders being delivered. Once I ordered, it was three day delivery on standard delivery. Go figure.


----------



## falcon26

You guys are lucky. I ordered on the 28th from Logitech it sat there until today. Now it shows shipping and I get it on Thursday Sept 6th :-( so about 6 days worth of shipping for me, plus the 2 days it took just to process it. God I wish Amazon would have had it in stock I would have had it in 1 day LOL


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

pre-ordered on the 21st and got it on the 27th, then order one for work on the 28th and got it on the 30th. not too bad, but I did end up with the missing right side flat covers womp womp


----------



## kignt

I pre-ordered on 21st. (US) Shipped Fri 24th via UPS, standard shipping. UPS was out for delivery the following Wed, but an update said couldn't deliver because incorrect/missing address info... I created UPS account to update the delivery to be picked up at an UPS access point. Next day it was delivered there, and then the next day (today) I went to pick it up. 
No missing buttons. Was already charged 59%, plugged it in, maybe 5 minutes passed and it fully charged, didn't notice exact time because was looking through the regular logitech software. I don't really have the M1 and M2 issue clashing against each other unless I deliberately try to.

My kpm(3310) didn't track well on icemat I-2, but kpoe(3361) and gpw(hero 16k) does fine.


----------



## James N

I am impressed, there is nothing that i would change or complain about. That is very rare for me, as i am pretty picky. At first i was hesitant to fork out the 150€ but now i am happy that i did. Perfect for my roughly 20cm long and 11cm wide hands (Clawgrip). Such a freedom to have no cable, i didn't think it would make such a difference. The only thing i am looking forward to is the Ninox Astrum and thats probably gonna be it for my need to purchase every new mouse.

Oh boy do i love Logitech buttons. Literally perfect for what it wants to be.


----------



## Inherited

Ordered this mouse thursday 30th august, received it today 31st friday. Normal shipping, apparently it was shipped from eindhoven netherlands which is like 30-40 min away from my house. The mail said 4-7 working days lol

Ordered from germany logitech to make use of the discounts, so total 106€. Almost 1/3rd off, makes it a lot more attractive.

Mouse is quite simple and medium sized, like a fuller fk2 (dont have fk1) but it's taller throughout the back towards the end than FK. And the grip width is wider, feels a bit weird for now. Batch 1827, buttons don't rub unless I wiggle/force them to by squeezing inward.

First thing I noticed it was lighter than fk2 and it being wireless, pretty crazy. But mouse doesn't feel cheap to me, feels ok. Scrollwheel is almost like roccat owl eye but bit stiffer and feels sturdier - so quite nice. Feet seem better than the usual stock ones that come on mice, but only tried on one pad yet (qpad fx50). I think for 150 it's quite overpriced because it's a rather simple mouse but yeah, for almost 50€ less it's suddenly alright deal.

edit: hand 18x9ish and fingertip/claw hybrid grip - I would say this one is a medium mouse, doesn't feel as big as ultra light that I also own.


----------



## T0XiiC

guys does your scrollwheel also sometimes make a noise when u scroll up / down?


----------



## Nivity

I got my order from EU Store 2 days after ordering it.
All buttons etc are perfect, no QC issues with mine.

Enjoying it so far


----------



## herbal718

It has been a week and I honestly couldn't be happier with the mouse. I have no QC issues at all. One of my favorite features of this mouse is that you can remove the side buttons on both sides so my thumb isn't resting on the buttons, those MMO mice make me cringe. The Hero sensor feels absolutely amazing, I've used many 3360+ mice including the 303/GPro/403/703/UL and I honestly feel like this sensor performs better than those mice, probably just a placebo effect. I absolutely love the shape and my grip style is claw/palm hybrid, the mouse 1 and 2 buttons are crisp and responsive and some of the best I've ever had the pleasure of using. The mouse feet broke in and feel just fine on a blue G-SR, I can deal with them for now but would prefer to swap them out for Hyperglide skates eventually. Overall 9/10 for me and I can't see anything replacing this mouse for me in the future, but then again who knows.


----------



## trhead

I'm sure its a good mouse but it costs ~180 USD here in Australia! Fkn robbery. We wish it was only $150


----------



## Nivity

After using it a few more hours I noticed that it is very slippery for my dry hands.
I used G403, G pro, Ultralight before that and they all have much more grippy texture.

This might change with use though, I hope


----------



## T0XiiC

Nivity said:


> After using it a few more hours I noticed that it is very slippery for my dry hands.
> I used G403, G pro, Ultralight before that and they all have much more grippy texture.
> 
> This might change with use though, I hope


Yea the coating of this mouse def. requires warmed up hands. Really dry / cold hands slip off it. I have dry hands myself.


----------



## tygeezy

Nivity said:


> After using it a few more hours I noticed that it is very slippery for my dry hands.
> I used G403, G pro, Ultralight before that and they all have much more grippy texture.
> 
> This might change with use though, I hope


Keep some hand lotion near by.


----------



## bovi77

Nivity said:


> After using it a few more hours I noticed that it is very slippery for my dry hands.
> I used G403, G pro, Ultralight before that and they all have much more grippy texture.
> 
> This might change with use though, I hope


Are you able to compare the coating to old vs new zowie coating?


----------



## gunit2004

After getting past the honeymoon phase I think I will be sticking with the Mastermouse S. Loved the build quality, weight and wireless freedom of the Pro Wireless but to me the Mastermouse S has the superior shape and coating that allows me to play much better. I never got the complete sense of control on the Pro Wireless that I get with the MMS... I think because of the size mostly. It is definitely the best Logitech mouse I have tried from their line up (I've tried pretty much all of them) but still a bit too wide and long for my liking. I have grown fond of shorter mice lately, maybe that's why. Also feel like the Pro Wireless shape is almost TOO safe... I've said it before but I would've liked a bit better comfort grooves on the sides to get that really good grip on it. The coating wasn't bad per say but for me not on par with the crazy grip I get on the MMS. I also tend to accidentally activate main mouse buttons sometimes (particularly the right mouse button). Wish Logitech would tighten up their main mouse buttons just a tad.


----------



## RD20

Had this mouse for a week now I love it straight up had to slightly adjust my playstyle in wow since I only have two buttons on the left instead of 3 but I added a right one and I'm pretty much adjusted to it now. Wonderful battery life and zero qc issues.


----------



## faye1016

Did anyone test GPW with MouseTester?


----------



## favoxhille

Very good mouse but as i predicted it's just too large for me to switch over the dm3 (hand 17,5/18cm L and 10cm W)
I felt more comfortable to switch angles with the g pro(thanks to the shape that is more comfortable and "natural", doesnt really need you to adapt to it) but given the size the dm3 allows me to have a better raw aim when flicking on targets, i can feel it even in csgo by the way i was able to snap the xhair more confidently to the heads and reposition it over and over with more reliability.
Also i was really dissapointed by the lack of LOD options, i know the best perfomance tracking wise are reached at low LOD but many people (including me) are used to reletavily high LOD(1.8-2mm) will have problems to adapt especially because i "use" the LOD to fast swipe 180°s so the tracking it's never really a problem.... anyway i don't think itd have been a deal breaker as i could always adapt given the time, but as stated the real deal was the size.

I know some disagree here but i have to give it to RJN when he says 60% of hand size, but careful this is a rough estimate and more than anything meant to reach the best AIM nothing to do with comfort, if you are new to gaming mice or generally game casually a medium/large mouse is always the "best" bet since your hand first needs to adapt to hold a mouse and then you can asses trying a smaller option(but even then if you are not playing fps is absolutely not worth it).
So id probably say this mouse is best for people with 20cm long hands and above.

Quality wise as always Logitech as delivered clicks are super responsive but not light feather as the first g pro, coating is good but i prefer the more rubbery dm3 but is nevertheless a great coating (miles better than the appolling benq zowie which is one of the reason i totally dropped the fk2).

I would keep this mouse if it wasnt over 60£ so i hope that eventually will get a wired version (that i would've bought even if it was the final mouse for me as i cant be bothered to charge the mouse and the logitech charging mousepads are still not good enough and extremely overpriced)


----------



## Deku

Coming from a g pro which I used pretty much for the last year (switched to Sensei 310 and g403 couple times but always went back to the g pro), I must admit the wireless g pro is amazing. The difference in freedom and gliding you have on the qck+ between those 2 is like day and night. 

I was surprised how small this mouse actually is. I have 20x10 hands and had to get used to it but I performed extremely well in game. Especially like spray control and accuracy in cs go is much better with the gpw. 

The clicks are a bit harder to click than on the g pro which I like because I accidentally put on my silencer sometimes whenever I used m4a1. This does not happen with the gpw. 

Sensor wise it performs amazing, on par or even better than the 3360. However, I once had a moment where I swiped the mouse after I picked it up and then I would twist to the left ingame like a spinbot without moving my mouse which was really weird (the swipe caused the spin but I was not moving my mouse while I was spinning) . Couldn’t reproduce it though.

For those who are interested my mouse buttons don’t rub ingame but I can intentionally make them rub like most people. Batch number 1837

To conclude, this is the best mouse I ever had and this is definitely end game for now.


----------



## favoxhille

mouse feet are good in a sense but i would have preferred the "normal" ones just because it's hard to adjust due to the very low friction it ends up to feel weird coming from another mouse, but if you are just gonna use the GPW then it's not gonna be a problem
anyway they really should add LOD options as switching the feet could cause real problem tracking these feet feel very thin and the LOD is lowest playable


----------



## gunit2004

I'm curious about something related to wireless mice like the Logitech line up.

Is the only way to know if you have wireless issues when the mouse skips tracking or completely cuts out? What if the mouse seemingly worked just fine but wireless devices nearby cause your aim to feel weird?

I'm just wondering because I played a bit using the Pro Wireless with the charging cable plugged in tonight... and it felt better to me? You could say it's placebo but I went back and forth between wired and wireless and on wireless my accuracy in game usually took a dump... though it's not like I noticed any drop outs or significant tracking issues using wireless.... I just aim worse. I noticed on wireless I can help my accuracy a little bit by downing the polling rate to 500hz from 1000hz. On wired, I can play 1000hz just fine... I don't know, I'll do more testing on it.

I do have a significant amount of wireless devices around (bluetooth/wifi adapter, wireless adapter for my Logitech MX master, etc) but it's not like they are right next to the mouse... they are a decent distance away. I also make sure to keep the usb dongle right next to the mouse for best connection... so yeah, it's weird.

I also found a nice little fix if you have issue with accidental clicks. You can just put a little piece of tape on the gap between the mouse shell and the mouse button and it stiffens the click a tiny bit... no need to go inside the mouse and mod anything.


----------



## detto87

Has anyone tested the G Pro Wireless on an Artisan Raiden?


----------



## Peacecamper

detto87 said:


> Has anyone tested the G Pro Wireless on an Artisan Raiden?


I'll add another pad to the question. Any experiences with the DM Pads?


----------



## James N

Peacecamper said:


> I'll add another pad to the question. Any experiences with the DM Pads?


Yea , i use a DM pad and it works flawless.


----------



## ncck

Yeah so I was testing the G640 in unison with this pad, it tracks perfectly but there's a bit toooo much friction for me. Pretty sure the pad is already medium friction -- going to test qck heavy tomorrow (which is my normal pad that I've been using for years) I seriously just cannot use any other pad besides qck heavy. I try and try haha.

If the skates glide fast on that then it's all good, if it feels sorta slowish (kind of like how the g403 did for me at launch) then hypers would be sweet. Only issue is hypers for these mice never seem to release with the middle skate ring which is super unfortunate. The hypers made the FM UL way better. And they have official ones now.


----------



## T0XiiC

ncck said:


> Yeah so I was testing the G640 in unison with this pad, it tracks perfectly but there's a bit toooo much friction for me. Pretty sure the pad is already medium friction -- going to test qck heavy tomorrow (which is my normal pad that I've been using for years) I seriously just cannot use any other pad besides qck heavy. I try and try haha.
> 
> If the skates glide fast on that then it's all good, if it feels sorta slowish (kind of like how the g403 did for me at launch) then hypers would be sweet. Only issue is hypers for these mice never seem to release with the middle skate ring which is super unfortunate. The hypers made the FM UL way better. And they have official ones now.


My GPWL has too much friction on my QCK+ imo


----------



## Blomkungen

So my order still hasn't shipped and the charge has been removed from my card even though I talked to logitech yesterday and they said everything was fine. I guess I'll just reorder and worst case scenario just say no if a second one gets shipped out. 
I envy you guys already having their mice.


----------



## T0XiiC

Guys can you please check if your gpro wireless has the same "flaw" as mine, very rought weight cover.

I made a reddit post about it

https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/9c39li/gpro_wireless_weight_cover_edge_really_rrough/


----------



## aayman_farzand

gunit2004 said:


> I'm curious about something related to wireless mice like the Logitech line up.


Logitech showed a demo where the mouse performace was not affected because of other wireless signals. This was during the G900 release, I'm sure current wireless performance will not be any inferior.

Did you try checking polling rate with Mouse Rate Checker? Maybe the slight addition of friction due to the wire helped your aim stable?


----------



## madwolfa

Got mine today. It's great! Very lightweight and the shape is very safe. No issues with the buttons, I can't really make them touch. Batch 1825.


----------



## gunit2004

Maybe it's a matter of weight balance for me... when the mouse is plugged in it feels amazing... but on wireless it feels awful for me... like night and day difference  Not that the back is heavy or anything but the front is so light that I think I am inadvertently lifting too much.


----------



## Lazah

The m1/m2 seem really quiet on my copy of the mouse, and overall just dont seem as snappy as my g403 / gpro. Is this a result of shell or just my copy of the mouse? My m1/m2 also rub together.


----------



## Nivity

I so love this mouse, but the coating is super weird, it is the most slippery plastic I ever felt.
Which requires me to really press into it for a firm grip, which strains my fingers after a while.
I can hardly lift the mouse without pressing into the sides, there is literally zero grip for my hand.


----------



## detto87

It's most likely a result of the shell. I still prefer my FK1 main buttons. Maybe some day I will mod the GProWL buttons if that's possible.


----------



## vanir1337

Nivity said:


> I so love this mouse, but the coating is super weird, it is the most slippery plastic I ever felt.
> Which requires me to really press into it for a firm grip, which strains my fingers after a while.
> I can hardly lift the mouse without pressing into the sides, there is literally zero grip for my hand.


Add some grip tape to the sides and problem solved.


----------



## cdcd

feat. CPate


----------



## CorruptBE

Anyone know how we can return a product to Logitech?

It's a bummer, everything about this mouse is awesome but my hands are just to darn tiny.


----------



## indstri

CorruptBE said:


> Anyone know how we can return a product to Logitech?
> 
> It's a bummer, everything about this mouse is awesome but my hands are just to darn tiny.


https://support.logitech.com/en_us/contact


----------



## kse617

How's the coating on the sides compared to the G603 or the G305?

I had to return the G603 due to the sides being very slippery but the G305 is just fine.


----------



## Nivity

This is much more slippery, sadly.


----------



## vanir1337

Nivity said:


> This is much more slippery, sadly.


Not for me it isn't. Depends on the user I guess.


----------



## Nivity

vanir1337 said:


> Not for me it isn't. Depends on the user I guess.


True.
I missread it as G403 as well, that is super sticky to me, the rubber gets a bit sticky after use so its perfect for dry hands.
G pro etc is pretty slippery but it has some sort of very fine grain on the sides. The G pro wireless is SUPER smooth plastic all over, it feels good but it is like the mouse is drenched in lube


----------



## gunit2004

gunit2004 said:


> After getting past the honeymoon phase I think I will be sticking with the Mastermouse S. Loved the build quality, weight and wireless freedom of the Pro Wireless but to me the Mastermouse S has the superior shape and coating that allows me to play much better. I never got the complete sense of control on the Pro Wireless that I get with the MMS... I think because of the size mostly. It is definitely the best Logitech mouse I have tried from their line up (I've tried pretty much all of them) but still a bit too wide and long for my liking. I have grown fond of shorter mice lately, maybe that's why. Also feel like the Pro Wireless shape is almost TOO safe... I've said it before but I would've liked a bit better comfort grooves on the sides to get that really good grip on it. The coating wasn't bad per say but for me not on par with the crazy grip I get on the MMS. I also tend to accidentally activate main mouse buttons sometimes (particularly the right mouse button). Wish Logitech would tighten up their main mouse buttons just a tad.





gunit2004 said:


> I'm curious about something related to wireless mice like the Logitech line up.
> 
> Is the only way to know if you have wireless issues when the mouse skips tracking or completely cuts out? What if the mouse seemingly worked just fine but wireless devices nearby cause your aim to feel weird?
> 
> I'm just wondering because I played a bit using the Pro Wireless with the charging cable plugged in tonight... and it felt better to me? You could say it's placebo but I went back and forth between wired and wireless and on wireless my accuracy in game usually took a dump... though it's not like I noticed any drop outs or significant tracking issues using wireless.... I just aim worse. I noticed on wireless I can help my accuracy a little bit by downing the polling rate to 500hz from 1000hz. On wired, I can play 1000hz just fine... I don't know, I'll do more testing on it.
> 
> I do have a significant amount of wireless devices around (bluetooth/wifi adapter, wireless adapter for my Logitech MX master, etc) but it's not like they are right next to the mouse... they are a decent distance away. I also make sure to keep the usb dongle right next to the mouse for best connection... so yeah, it's weird.
> 
> I also found a nice little fix if you have issue with accidental clicks. You can just put a little piece of tape on the gap between the mouse shell and the mouse button and it stiffens the click a tiny bit... no need to go inside the mouse and mod anything.





gunit2004 said:


> Maybe it's a matter of weight balance for me... when the mouse is plugged in it feels amazing... but on wireless it feels awful for me... like night and day difference  Not that the back is heavy or anything but the front is so light that I think I am inadvertently lifting too much.


WOW... so I just discovered the root of my problems (my earlier posts on the mouse above if you didn't see them). It WAS wireless interference after all. I should have tried this earlier instead of wasting like a week wondering why the heck this mouse felt so weird on wireless mode and so much better wired. Went from thinking I just didn't like the shape, or maybe something was up with the wireless, or maybe it weight balance and I enjoyed having the wire plugged in because it created more friction or something. But today I tried wireless mode and disabled the bluetooth antenna that runs from my computer motherboard + unplugged/turned off my wireless Logitech MX Master that is fairly nearby to my Pro Wireless mouse.... and VOILA!!!! All of a sudden the mouse felt AMAZING in wireless mode.... all my gripes that I had were immediately gone and I was hitting headshots in Overwatch like no tomorrow. 

I went back and A/B tested like 30 times, just to make sure I wasn't imagining things, and that is definitely not the case. Whenever those 2 particular devices are on, it feels like my in game aim gets very jittery and floaty and it feels like I suddenly increased my in game sensitivity by several points. 

That's only 2 of the wireless devices that I have closest to my mouse but now I'm wondering if other devices could cause the same issues now.

But seriously, this is all I ever wanted... to be able to use this mouse how it's meant to be used (without the wire) and have that insane tracking performance. I am super happy all of a sudden


----------



## favoxhille

Nivity said:


> This is much more slippery, sadly.


imo much better than Benq Zowie and if my fk2 coating wasnt so awful i probably wouldnt even bothered to try this as everything apart width size is better on fk2 for me also the hump i found more comfortable for aiming on the fk2 and honestly the rounded "dome" shape of the GPW made my palm cramp at the beginning as i wasnt used to it, never happened with the fk2 even when i tried in 2013 as one of my first mice( at the time i couldnt use it just because it felt too damn tight ->switched to ec1->ec2->bunch different mice( but always went back to ec2)-> stop gaming and using mice for 1y and hafl-> gpro for short period-> then mained fk2 for about 1y-> maining the dm3

the problem for me is that there is nothing like the fk2 on the 120/117mm L range which is such a bummer as the shape is really good, well i guess if zowie improved their coating on fk2 i could interchange the fk2 with the dm3


----------



## Leopardi

CorruptBE said:


> Anyone know how we can return a product to Logitech?
> 
> It's a bummer, everything about this mouse is awesome but my hands are just to darn tiny.


Whats your hand size and what kind of grip do you use?


----------



## Snuffalo Bill

I replaced the battery of my g403 wireless with a lighter, lower capacity battery and removed the magnets that hold the powerplay module to drop down from 106 to 91 grams. I'm wondering if a similar mod could be possible on the gpw. Probably wouldn't do it to a $150 mouse with warranty though.


----------



## munchzilla

I just got a message from Takasta of iTakTech that Hotline Games will be releasing feet for the pro wireless shortly, so keep your eyes open on his website if you also dislike the stock feet


----------



## Klopfer

Corepad also will release them soon 
~ 13th September 
https://www.corepad.de/en/Corepad-S...e/Corepad-Skatez-Logitech-G-Pro-Wireless.html


----------



## munchzilla

Klopfer said:


> Corepad also will release them soon
> ~ 13th September
> https://www.corepad.de/en/Corepad-S...e/Corepad-Skatez-Logitech-G-Pro-Wireless.html


0.7mm? I thought stock were 0.8? or is it 0.8 with the adhesive or something?


----------



## Klopfer

Hyperglide are 0.8 , stock are 0.6 
Older corepad are 0.6 too , they will make newer batches of older skatez in 0.7 too


----------



## munchzilla

Klopfer said:


> Hyperglide are 0.8 , stock are 0.6
> Older corepad are 0.6 too , they will make newer batches of older skatez in 0.7 too


I see. I read somewhere that stock Pro feet are 0.8mm... older logis are definitely 0.6mm though, but not sure about these then. I assume Corepad have done their homework


----------



## vanir1337

I know I claimed them to be thicker than 0.6 mm. My 0.6 mm Hotline MX300/G1 feet didn't clear the slots without adding 2 layers of electrical tape beneath them. I've also addressed Corepad of this—not sure they considered my opinion or seen it for themselves, but I guess/hope it's the latter.


----------



## munchzilla

vanir1337 said:


> I know I claimed them to be thicker than 0.6 mm. My 0.6 mm Hotline MX300/G1 feet didn't clear the slots without adding 2 layers of electrical tape beneath them. I've also addressed Corepad of this—not sure they considered my opinion or seen it for themselves, but I guess/hope it's the latter.


right, was probably from you I read that then 

I'm getting some Hyperglide MX-3 for the time being, but it's nice to see there being new feet released quite quickly after release, after my experience with the stock feet.


----------



## zhandri

it's such a shame that hyperglides always take forever until they release their feet. i mean they are just starting to sell finalmouse ultralight feet and how long has that mouse been on the market for now? almost 6 months?


----------



## Klopfer

zhandri said:


> it's such a shame that hyperglides always take forever until they release their feet. i mean they are just starting to sell finalmouse ultralight feet and how long has that mouse been on the market for now? almost 6 months?


dont forget the FM Scream One


----------



## pez

So this mouse has helped me narrow down my collection from about 20+ to 4 (well 3 since I have 2 FM UL Pros). 

Unfortunately the UL Pro is still a better mouse for me over this one, but this would no doubt be the next best thing. The only other mouse I’m keeping as a third backup is the Mamba HF, but the GPW obsoletes the G403/703, G900/903, and G305/G Pro for me. 

All that being said, Logitech could no doubt get this mouse’s weight down even further with a wired version with a good braided or flexible rubber cable.


----------



## randomjoe

Is there a wired version coming?


----------



## CorruptBE

I'm starting to... adapt to the shape, even with my tiny hands.

Good, because the light weight + wireless is a marvelous combo tbh, it just feels liberating :x


----------



## xlltt

CorruptBE said:


> I'm starting to... adapt to the shape, even with my tiny hands.
> 
> Good, because the light weight + wireless is a marvelous combo tbh, it just feels liberating :x


may i ask how tiny ?


----------



## Elrick

pez said:


> All that being said, Logitech could no doubt get this mouse’s weight down even further with a wired version with a good braided or flexible rubber cable.


 Let's hope so because buying a 'wired' version was always my main agenda, since wireless is not needed or trusted.

Flexible rubber/plastic cable like what's on their G102/203 series, will make this model the NEXT one to get regardless of others that are currently selling.


----------



## gunit2004

I can't see them NOT making another mouse in the future with this shell. They put a lot of time and effort coming up with this final shape, so you would think there would definitely be some different versions coming out in the future with different features, budget wired version etc... Perfect example is the various versions of the regular G Pro shell that are now available.

But as a business, it's understable why they would release a wireless only version in the very beginning in order to milk as much money as they can from the consumers who simply don't give a crap how much a mouse costs and just want to get their hands on it ASAP.


----------



## 7175

gunit2004 said:


> I also found a nice little fix if you have issue with accidental clicks. You can just put a little piece of tape on the gap between the mouse shell and the mouse button and it stiffens the click a tiny bit... no need to go inside the mouse and mod anything.


You sir are a lifesaver. Got accidental clicks from slamming or moving the mouse around. Adding some tape on the front of the shell under the front of the click buttons fixes this issue.


----------



## Leopardi

7175 said:


> You sir are a lifesaver. Got accidental clicks from slamming or moving the mouse around. Adding some tape on the front of the shell under the front of the click buttons fixes this issue.


Can you take a picture of how it looks fixed?


----------



## pez

Elrick said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that being said, Logitech could no doubt get this mouse’s weight down even further with a wired version with a good braided or flexible rubber cable.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope so because buying a 'wired' version was always my main agenda, since wireless is not needed or trusted.
> 
> Flexible rubber/plastic cable like what's on their G102/203 series, will make this model the NEXT one to get regardless of others that are currently selling.
Click to expand...

I’ve had the pleasure of testing all of Logitech’s newest wireless mice (outside of the G603) and haven’t once run into an issue with the wireless. If that’s your reason for avoiding it, it’s a bit misguided. If you wanted wired for the extra weight savings (and I guess even cost), I get that. I’d even argue the GPW is slightly heavier towards the rear with my grip style. 

I don’t have the G203/102, but I get the impression from a few that the rubber cable on the charger for the GPW is of similar quality/flexibility. It’s much better, IMO, but it’s still not as compliant and easy to work with as the Razer cables. I still think cables and maybe mouse feet are the next focused Logitech needs to have in mind moving forward.


----------



## gunit2004

7175 said:


> You sir are a lifesaver. Got accidental clicks from slamming or moving the mouse around. Adding some tape on the front of the shell under the front of the click buttons fixes this issue.


Ah, that's actually slightly different than what I meant but if it works too, then that's cool 

What I meant was putting a small piece of tape on the gaps on the bottom of the mouse buttons, between the shell where your palm rests and the buttons themselves.

Here's a pic of what I ended up with on mine:










I only did the right mouse button as that's the one I was really having an issue with. Both mouse buttons feel like they have the same actuation force, it's just I guess that I naturally put more pressure down with my middle finger when I'm throwing the mouse around the mat and always accidentally click.

Before I had a larger piece of tape, but I found that cutting it down smaller did not change the fact that it still stiffens up the button enough for me to not accidentally press it. I made it small like that as to not ruin the nice pretty look of the mouse with a big ugly piece of tape 

EDIT: no idea why it keeps flipping my image upside down


----------



## gunit2004

pez said:


> I’ve had the pleasure of testing all of Logitech’s newest wireless mice (outside of the G603) and haven’t once run into an issue with the wireless. If that’s your reason for avoiding it, it’s a bit misguided.


Ehhh, if you read my posts above... Logitech "LIGHTSPEED" isn't all that great after all. The fact that they advertise that it "pushes away other wireless signals" to prevent interference is BS, considering I tested it myself and found it messes up my aim big time, and it's 100% not placebo.

I was able to solve the problem by disabling those nearby devices causing the problem but even so... their advertising is BS.

The manual that comes with the mouse does indicate you should keep a "wireless router" at least 2m away from your mouse but it says nothing about other wireless devices.


----------



## qsxcv

haven't been following this thread cuz busy.
could someone tell me whether logitech's fixed the wireless comms sync-ing to usb thing?
mousetester interval plot over 5 seconds is sufficient to determine this


----------



## Leopardi

gunit2004 said:


> Ah, that's actually slightly different than what I meant but if it works too, then that's cool
> 
> What I meant was putting a small piece of tape on the gaps on the bottom of the mouse buttons, between the shell where your palm rests and the buttons themselves.
> 
> Here's a pic of what I ended up with on mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only did the right mouse button as that's the one I was really having an issue with. Both mouse buttons feel like they have the same actuation force, it's just I guess that I naturally put more pressure down with my middle finger when I'm throwing the mouse around the mat and always accidentally click.
> 
> Before I had a larger piece of tape, but I found that cutting it down smaller did not change the fact that it still stiffens up the button enough for me to not accidentally press it. I made it small like that as to not ruin the nice pretty look of the mouse with a big ugly piece of tape
> 
> EDIT: no idea why it keeps flipping my image upside down


With what logic is that small tape supposed to help with the actuation at all?


----------



## gunit2004

Leopardi said:


> With what logic is that small tape supposed to help with the actuation at all?


I mean, I put it on and it works... so the logic is that I can feel the difference  Manufacturers started separating mouse buttons from the shell to make them easier to click. Logic says that getting rid of that gap, even just if it's a tiny piece of tape bridging the two, would add stiffness to the click, which it does.


----------



## trism

I don't understand why it takes so long for some people for the order to ship and then some people get it straight away. I ordered a few days ago and no confirmation yet, some people have waited since last month for the order to ship from Logitech.


----------



## chr1spe

gunit2004 said:


> Ehhh, if you read my posts above... Logitech "LIGHTSPEED" isn't all that great after all. The fact that they advertise that it "pushes away other wireless signals" to prevent interference is BS, considering I tested it myself and found it messes up my aim big time, and it's 100% not placebo.
> 
> I was able to solve the problem by disabling those nearby devices causing the problem but even so... their advertising is BS.
> 
> The manual that comes with the mouse does indicate you should keep a "wireless router" at least 2m away from your mouse but it says nothing about other wireless devices.



It kind of sounded to me like you had 2 devices that were trying to use the same exact frequency and that the receiver for your other mouse may have actually been picking up stuff from the G Pro. You said something about your sensitivity being higher which should only happen if you are somehow getting the signal over 2 receivers or something I would think. I'm not really sure if/how the mouse is supposed to determine which frequencies are being used and switch to another though. I mean I know for routers there are different "channels" you can switch to that are just slightly different frequencies, but idk about mice.


----------



## Nivity

I think my router messes with the signal a bit, sometimes its like the cursor gets choppy, not much but its like it's micro lagging.

I have my router like 1.5m from my desk, living in a small room so everything is close.

I also use my cloud flight wireless headphones, but did not notice any interference with them. (also 2.4ghz signal)

I need the router 2.4ghz signal because I got devices that only run on that signal and not the 5ghz.

I guess a wireless mouse still is not good if you got lots of signals in a smaller room, feelsbadman. Might have to return it.


----------



## gunit2004

chr1spe said:


> It kind of sounded to me like you had 2 devices that were trying to use the same exact frequency and that the receiver for your other mouse may have actually been picking up stuff from the G Pro. You said something about your sensitivity being higher which should only happen if you are somehow getting the signal over 2 receivers or something I would think. I'm not really sure if/how the mouse is supposed to determine which frequencies are being used and switch to another though. I mean I know for routers there are different "channels" you can switch to that are just slightly different frequencies, but idk about mice.


I'd maybe think that was the case but that kind of gets ruled out considering I can still reproduce the problem by having the receiver for the other mouse unplugged and just have the bluetooth/wifi antenna coming out of my motherboard enabled. Disabling BOTH makes the feeling go away immediately. I'd describe the feeling somewhat like an increase in sensitivity but also this jitter/choppiness when I am making quick flicks with the mouse. It basically feels like my movement of the mouse and what is occurring on screen doesn't feel 1:1.

At the end of the day, I can turn off the devices and game just fine... it's just kind of a pain having to re-enable those things later on when I want to listen to bluetooth headphones or use my HTPC keyboard (that uses the same Logitech Unifying Adapter that my MX Master does). But it's an inconvenience I am willing to live with for now because when I am getting that top notch performance that I expect from the mouse, oh boy is it great.

People have been saying good things about the charging cable that comes with the mouse, but considering how light the mouse is, it's still easy to feel it weighing down the front of the mouse when it's plugged in. Maybe I'll get a micro-USB Ceesa paracord if I end up wanting to run wired permanently.


----------



## xlltt

Nivity said:


> I think my router messes with the signal a bit, sometimes its like the cursor gets choppy, not much but its like it's micro lagging.
> 
> I have my router like 1.5m from my desk, living in a small room so everything is close.
> 
> I also use my cloud flight wireless headphones, but did not notice any interference with them. (also 2.4ghz signal)
> 
> I need the router 2.4ghz signal because I got devices that only run on that signal and not the 5ghz.
> 
> I guess a wireless mouse still is not good if you got lots of signals in a smaller room, feelsbadman. Might have to return it.



Not possible. Logitech is not using the same 2.4 bands of any channel at which your router might be running ( channel 1-13 or close by ones ) so overlap is impossible. There is something else interfering with it


----------



## Malinkadink

So i've had my mouse for a few days, much smoother feet and obviously less weight compared to the g903. Still adjusting with muscle memory so not playing super well yet, but i definitely like this mouse. Unfortunately i took a look at the mouse feet and i have a really uneven front pad, big bump in it and another smaller bump in the back pad of the mouse. I don't want to rip up mouse feet from a new mouse to clean out any debris assuming that is what is actually causing the bump or the feet are just defects themselves. Going to be a PITA to find a replacement. I got mine from BB on ebay so i can easily return the thing, but who knows when i'll get another one.


----------



## Nivity

xlltt said:


> Not possible. Logitech is not using the same 2.4 bands of any channel at which your router might be running ( channel 1-13 or close by ones ) so overlap is impossible. There is something else interfering with it


Good info, but why do they recommend that a router is at least 2m away from the mouse then?
I do have the router, printer 2.4, 2 BT speakers, BT on 2 mobiles + laptop, wireless cloud flight headphones (2.4).
And I live in a small apartment so I got neighbors stuff as well.
Not sure what can effect the signal though. But since people use them on lan I guess it should work at home 


If they released a wired version with lower weight that would be perfect for me, I don't really see the charm with wireless(I loved it with my headset though). It did not feel different from my other mice with paracords at all tbh 

Think ill return this and hope for a wired version in the future with lower weight


----------



## pez

gunit2004 said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve had the pleasure of testing all of Logitech’s newest wireless mice (outside of the G603) and haven’t once run into an issue with the wireless. If that’s your reason for avoiding it, it’s a bit misguided.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhh, if you read my posts above... Logitech "LIGHTSPEED" isn't all that great after all. The fact that they advertise that it "pushes away other wireless signals" to prevent interference is BS, considering I tested it myself and found it messes up my aim big time, and it's 100% not placebo.
> 
> I was able to solve the problem by disabling those nearby devices causing the problem but even so... their advertising is BS.
> 
> The manual that comes with the mouse does indicate you should keep a "wireless router" at least 2m away from your mouse but it says nothing about other wireless devices.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately this is a marketing department spouting BS that the the engineers are probably cringing at. Plain and simple, any device that uses wireless radios can cause some issues, but that’s not always the case. 

For reference I’ve always used WiFi on my main rig via the mobo and haven’t experienced this. My GFs computer is also doing the same and is behind/within 2m of the mouse as well with no issues. Granted we keep the Bluetooth disabled, so it might be worth narrowing that down on your end. I can at least say the issue didn’t happen between two Asus boards (Z270 and now X370) and an ASRock Z97 board.


----------



## MLJS54

Has anyone from the US had their Amazon order ship out?


----------



## espgodson

09/04/2018	9:21 A.M.	Out For Delivery Today

FeelsOkayMan


----------



## VESPA5

trism said:


> I don't understand why it takes so long for some people for the order to ship and then some people get it straight away. I ordered a few days ago and no confirmation yet, some people have waited since last month for the order to ship from Logitech.


I got mine at my local Best Buy. It was buried behind a bunch of G305s and G903s. I've had this mouse for almost a couple of weeks now and I just decided to sell it to one of my friends. The dealbreaker for me was the shape and the way the M1/M2 buttons felt and the sensor just didn't feel as snappy as my other mice at the same 800 DPI. 

My UL Phantom is my current main mouse and moving from that mouse to the G Pro Wireless felt like a bit of a downgrade for me. I just could never really aim well with it. This is subjective of course but the shape is key and it may not be for everyone. The price tag is also a tough pill to swallow


----------



## Eleazar98

Haven't had the time to read this whole thread but I thought I'd pop in and show you guys that corepad will be releasing feet for it soon! My GPW delivers sometime in the next hour...it's so hard to control my excitement.
Hyperglides for GPW: https://www.corepad.de/en/Corepad-S...e/Corepad-Skatez-Logitech-G-Pro-Wireless.html


----------



## pez

VESPA5 said:


> I got mine at my local Best Buy. It was buried behind a bunch of G305s and G903s. I've had this mouse for almost a couple of weeks now and I just decided to sell it to one of my friends. The dealbreaker for me was the shape and the way the M1/M2 buttons felt and the sensor just didn't feel as snappy as my other mice at the same 800 DPI.
> 
> My UL Phantom is my current main mouse and moving from that mouse to the G Pro Wireless felt like a bit of a downgrade for me. I just could never really aim well with it. This is subjective of course but the shape is key and it may not be for everyone. The price tag is also a tough pill to swallow


I actually thought you were back to the G403/703 again....seems we end up liking a lot of the same mice . I agree, though....the FM UL Pro just has something that feels every so slightly better for me than the GPW and I can't put my finger on it. I don't *think* mine was tracking related, but the shape was a tad off and I was missing things that required precise aiming by literal very small amounts. I even tried to up the sensitivity in situations where I was undershooting and vice versa. I can't explain it. Even the G403/G703 didn't feel that way. 

Needless to say, it will replace my G403/G703 altogether since I'm determined it's something I would adapt to after a while (plus I overall like this shape the best of Logitech's mice to date).


----------



## gunit2004

Those who didn't like the tracking, did you try the mouse in wired mode before returning it?

In my earlier posts, I was complaining about the shape as well until I realized it was the wireless tracking issues that was making the mouse feel weird to me. 

After the mouse was working as it should, the shape felt fine to me.


----------



## kevin-L

The battery on this mouse literally lasts longer than the mouse skates. I charged it to 100% and haven't plugged it in in almost a week, and it's still above 50%. Meanwhile, the mouseskates took 8 days to go from relatively fast to incredibly slow and sticky.


----------



## Malinkadink

gunit2004 said:


> Those who didn't like the tracking, did you try the mouse in wired mode before returning it?
> 
> In my earlier posts, I was complaining about the shape as well until I realized it was the wireless tracking issues that was making the mouse feel weird to me.
> 
> After the mouse was working as it should, the shape felt fine to me.


The whole point of this mouse is to use it wirelessly, if it cant track properly when in wireless but it can in wired then it shouldn't cost $150. 

My issue with the mouse is the uneven feet so im returning it, i was thinking about getting another one, but I don't know if i can perform as well with it, the feet are too smooth, combined with the low weight and low friction feet im having a hard time adjusting coming from a g903. The 903 has way more controlled feet, and now im understand what RJN meant when he said he preferred the older set of feet on the g pro wireless when they were doing testing. 

It's probably just that 2 days with the new mouse isn't quite enough time to have muscle memory adjust, and the uneven feet are definitely screwing me up too.

EDIT: I just pulled out my old DA Chroma and man i miss using a proper right handed mouse, it just feels way more comfortable, i never really thought about my grip type but i think im squarely in the palm grip group but leaning a little into the hybrid palm/claw. I may just go get a DA Elite with the better cord/feet and use that for years like i did with the Chroma. The ambidextrous mice just don't do it for me.


----------



## gunit2004

Malinkadink said:


> The whole point of this mouse is to use it wirelessly, if it cant track properly when in wireless but it can in wired then it shouldn't cost $150.
> 
> My issue with the mouse is the uneven feet so im returning it, i was thinking about getting another one, but I don't know if i can perform as well with it, the feet are too smooth, combined with the low weight and low friction feet im having a hard time adjusting coming from a g903. The 903 has way more controlled feet, and now im understand what RJN meant when he said he preferred the older set of feet on the g pro wireless when they were doing testing.
> 
> It's probably just that 2 days with the new mouse isn't quite enough time to have muscle memory adjust, and the uneven feet are definitely screwing me up too.
> 
> EDIT: I just pulled out my old DA Chroma and man i miss using a proper right handed mouse, it just feels way more comfortable, i never really thought about my grip type but i think im squarely in the palm grip group but leaning a little into the hybrid palm/claw. I may just go get a DA Elite with the better cord/feet and use that for years like i did with the Chroma. The ambidextrous mice just don't do it for me.


Not saying to use it wired permanently but doing so will allow one to determine whether or not tracking issues exist (possibly meaning nearby wireless devices interfering). If you suddenly perform well with wired, then you know something is going on. If it still doesn't feel good wired, then that means you definitely don't like the shape, feet, whatever the case may be.

I just don't want people to get tricked into thinking the shape or feet or whatever is causing them grief (like I initially did as well) when it is actually a tracking problem. I spent 4 days trying to get used to the mouse and was fed up until I discovered what was wrong.

I literally had the SAME exact thoughts when I was having my wireless issues... the mouse felt too quick, too shaky... it made me immediately blame the shape, "slick" feet and so on... but in reality that weird feeling was due to wireless interference. 

At the end of the day, even if you don't end up liking it, at least you can be certain you don't like the mouse itself and that it wasn't an entirely different issue.

I went from wanting to return the mouse to now absolutely loving it... it's crazy how well I'm playing now that I have it working properly and if others can experience that feeling as well, then I did my job of raising awareness of this issue.


----------



## bovi77

gunit2004 said:


> Not saying to use it wired permanently but doing so will allow one to determine whether or not tracking issues exist (possibly meaning nearby wireless devices interfering). If you suddenly perform well with wired, then you know something is going on. If it still doesn't feel good wired, then that means you definitely don't like the shape, feet, whatever the case may be.
> 
> I just don't want people to get tricked into thinking the shape or feet or whatever is causing them grief (like I initially did as well) when it is actually a tracking problem. I spent 4 days trying to get used to the mouse and was fed up until I discovered what was wrong.
> 
> I literally had the SAME exact thoughts when I was having my wireless issues... the mouse felt too quick, too shaky... it made me immediately blame the shape, "slick" feet and so on... but in reality that weird feeling was due to wireless interference.
> 
> At the end of the day, even if you don't end up liking it, at least you can be certain you don't like the mouse itself and that it wasn't an entirely different issue.
> 
> I went from wanting to return the mouse to now absolutely loving it... it's crazy how well I'm playing now that I have it working properly and if others can experience that feeling as well, then I did my job of raising awareness of this issue.


glad you shared this and how you found the solution. So bluetooth can interfere.


----------



## bovi77

kevin-L said:


> The battery on this mouse literally lasts longer than the mouse skates. I charged it to 100% and haven't plugged it in in almost a week, and it's still above 50%. Meanwhile, the mouseskates took 8 days to go from relatively fast to incredibly slow and sticky.


Did cleaning the feet not help? Or did some layer wear away?



Eleazar98 said:


> Haven't had the time to read this whole thread but I thought I'd pop in and show you guys that corepad will be releasing feet for it soon! My GPW delivers sometime in the next hour...it's so hard to control my excitement.
> Hyperglides for GPW: https://www.corepad.de/en/Corepad-S...e/Corepad-Skatez-Logitech-G-Pro-Wireless.html


Hyperglides or Corepadz? you high ? Hotline games coming out soon too


----------



## Blomkungen

The wireless issues sound weird to me, granted I haven't recieved my mouse yet but I use a G933 and a G613 and I've never had any issues. My router is perhaps 60 cm away from the devices and just next to the recievers and I notice no difference in my keyboard compared to a G410 keyboard. Sure I don't play quake but the stutterstepping required in csgo would be noticable if I had issues.

Hopefully the mouse will perform perfectly as well otherwise I'll be a bit upset. I'll report back tomorrow after I've had it for a few hours.


----------



## bovi77

Blomkungen said:


> The wireless issues sound weird to me, granted I haven't recieved my mouse yet but I use a G933 and a G613 and I've never had any issues. My router is perhaps 60 cm away from the devices and just next to the recievers and I notice no difference in my keyboard compared to a G410 keyboard. Sure I don't play quake but the stutterstepping required in csgo would be noticable if I had issues.
> 
> Hopefully the mouse will perform perfectly as well otherwise I'll be a bit upset. I'll report back tomorrow after I've had it for a few hours.


He also mentioned bluetooth antenna was on. I doubt it was his other wireless logi mouse but who knows? tech can be weird like this sometimes where you obviously found a fix but you can't replicate the problem again. Perhaps the 2 mice had by some weird random 0.1% probability used the same freq.

Logitech perhaps didn't figure people who have multiple mice connected to the same PC, but I bet many of us in this forums have exactly that


----------



## YosuRaoh2014

gunit2004 said:


> Those who didn't like the tracking, did you try the mouse in wired mode before returning it?
> 
> In my earlier posts, I was complaining about the shape as well until I realized it was the wireless tracking issues that was making the mouse feel weird to me.
> 
> After the mouse was working as it should, the shape felt fine to me.



I've got the same problem with wire/wireless. When i Received the mouse, I launched CS:GO and got on aim_botz, the tracking was good, I could chain headshots like I could with previous mice. 
But when I tried to wire it, it felt (to me) better. I'm not sure that everyone can feel it (like the people who can't feel the difference between 1000hz and 500hz), but I could chain heads, tap after tap, and the cursor landed directly on the head. In wireless, I had to do micro adjustments when aiming, going some pixels too far off from the head while flicking, or not far enough before micro-adjusting.

I turned off the wifi on my router but it didn't change anything.


----------



## Nivity

Ended up returning mine to Logitech.

The main issue for me was the slippery plastic. It was almost impossible for me to get a good grip with it without using force to cramp it.
Wireless was also not as "fun" as I expected. I always have my mice with paracord laying flat on the desk, no bungee etc and I did not really feel a difference between wireless and that.

And I would actually prefer a wired one if they can shed some more weight off it.
So if they ever release a wired version with less weight I will buy that, even with the plastic which was slippery for me.

I loved the modular buttons on the sides, good feedback and such a nice way to swap how you want to have it.
The main clicks are good but they are not as good as my G pro or G403, they do feel a bit more "mushy" (still better than most mice but not as clicky as g pro/ g403 for me)

I will continue to use my Ultralight and G pro until hopefully a wired version of this is released because I liked the shape a lot


----------



## asdfboy

Last week when I trailed off into the gaming mice section while browsing for a new vacuum cleaner at the store my girlfriend asked me sarcastically "dont you have enough computer mice already?"
Apparently the answer is no... it should deliver today.


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah I'd be down for wired version! Oh and white please!


----------



## Avalar

asdfboy said:


> Last week when I trailed off into the gaming mice section while browsing for a new vacuum cleaner at the store my girlfriend asked me sarcastically "dont you have enough computer mice already?"
> Apparently the answer is no... it should deliver today.


My girlfriend does the same thing. xD


----------



## pez

I just broke down and put a good chunk of mine up for sale. I finally convinced myself that keeping 6 mice was enough to tide me over. Of course the Ninox Astrum (x2) will bring that number up again, but if I don't like those, I plan to do a giveaway or something of the sort.


----------



## JustinSane

Does anyone have a copy that doesn't release M1 randomly when holding it down? It doesn't happen every time but it happens enough to be irritating. Not sure if I should RMA now or wait until it's fixed.

Seems to happen more on some areas of the button. Like if you're not dead center of M1 when you hold down it can release and double click fast.

Maybe I just need to break it in more but I'm seeing other complaints about it too.


----------



## gunit2004

Blomkungen said:


> The wireless issues sound weird to me, granted I haven't recieved my mouse yet but I use a G933 and a G613 and I've never had any issues. My router is perhaps 60 cm away from the devices and just next to the recievers and I notice no difference in my keyboard compared to a G410 keyboard. Sure I don't play quake but the stutterstepping required in csgo would be noticable if I had issues.
> 
> Hopefully the mouse will perform perfectly as well otherwise I'll be a bit upset. I'll report back tomorrow after I've had it for a few hours.


It definitely is a weird thing and I don't know the science behind it but I can feel the difference for sure.

The G933 and G613 both use LIGHTSPEED tech right? So I would certainly hope they didn't interfere with each other, for Logitech's sake 

I also kind of thought about the pro scene and how many people are using Logitech wireless mice these days. You would definitely hear pro's complaining about wireless issues when they usually have teammates sitting right next to them also using Logitech wireless mice. 

From what I've read, the USB dongles of the GAMING lineup of mice differ slightly from the USB dongles of other Logitech products (for example, MX Master mouse, K830 HTPC wireless keyboard, etc). Maybe that is where the difference is when it comes to interference? It also explains why you can't use a Logitech gaming mouse with a Logitech Unifying Receiver... you have to use it with it's own special dongle.

And I also want to confirm, it's not JUST the Logitech USB dongle (that runs both my MX Master & K830 keyboard since it is the Logitech Unifying Receiver that can run multiple products through it) that causes interference, it's also the bluetooth/WiFi antenna coming out of my motherboard. I've tried having them on individually and they both seem to cause the issue... so I feel the Pro Wireless performs best when I have both of them off.


----------



## CorruptBE

xlltt said:


> may i ask how tiny ?


17 centimeters from my wrist to the end of my longest finger.


----------



## bovi77

what's the LOD on this mouse?


----------



## Poodle

Interesting quality. There are also more videos about average mushy buttons with this mouse and with same buttons touching problems. I just don't get it how they couldn't make a decent mouse with that premium price and all that research.


----------



## popups

Cheaper mouse feet, cheaper scroll wheel, cheaper sensor, cheaper buttons, cheaper coating, cheaper cable? Increased price? That's what it looks like.

I wonder who makes the final decisions...


----------



## gunit2004

Poodle said:


> Interesting quality. There are also more videos about average mushy buttons with this mouse and with same buttons touching problems. I just don't get it how they couldn't make a decent mouse with that premium price and all that research.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W5Dqq7zvjw


That video was a huge yikes to me. Those main mouse buttons look SUPER bad...

My copy is NOTHING like that, which is why that video was so shocking... he has an insane amount of play in the buttons side to side. Mine move just a tiny bit and never rub together.

Seen a lot of complaints about mushy clicks as well... and if your main mouse buttons are as loose as those in that video, then mushiness is not surprising... yikes.


----------



## Malinkadink

gunit2004 said:


> Not saying to use it wired permanently but doing so will allow one to determine whether or not tracking issues exist (possibly meaning nearby wireless devices interfering). If you suddenly perform well with wired, then you know something is going on. If it still doesn't feel good wired, then that means you definitely don't like the shape, feet, whatever the case may be.
> 
> I just don't want people to get tricked into thinking the shape or feet or whatever is causing them grief (like I initially did as well) when it is actually a tracking problem. I spent 4 days trying to get used to the mouse and was fed up until I discovered what was wrong.
> 
> I literally had the SAME exact thoughts when I was having my wireless issues... the mouse felt too quick, too shaky... it made me immediately blame the shape, "slick" feet and so on... but in reality that weird feeling was due to wireless interference.
> 
> At the end of the day, even if you don't end up liking it, at least you can be certain you don't like the mouse itself and that it wasn't an entirely different issue.
> 
> I went from wanting to return the mouse to now absolutely loving it... it's crazy how well I'm playing now that I have it working properly and if others can experience that feeling as well, then I did my job of raising awareness of this issue.



I doubt my issues were wireless related, i have the G903 and have had no issues with it. My router and modem are in a totally different room 30 feet away, phone bluetooth is always off, and im wired for my PC and other devices so the only wireless entity is the mouse. I also have the wireless receive 6 inches from where i use the mouse so there should be no communication problems. I firmly believe my case was the poor construction of my particular unit as there was a very noticeable bump in the front feet of the mouse. I actually took the feet off to see what the hell it was and it was just the plastic of the mouse bulging upwards on one side while the other side was fine. The difference was in the realm of 1mm at its highest point vs the rest of the foot. Idk if its just bad luck and i got a defective batch or they have an issue with assembly tolerances. Either way I'm returning it and ordering a new one as i think the mouse itself is really good and i need more time to get used to it. I like my Deathadder, but after using the g903 for months i dont want to bother with a bungee and cord anymore.


----------



## Malinkadink

popups said:


> Cheaper mouse feet, cheaper scroll wheel, cheaper sensor, cheaper buttons, cheaper coating, cheaper cable? Increased price? That's what it looks like.
> 
> I wonder who makes the final decisions...


Compared to what? The mouse feet are loud yeah, after some break in they may get better, but otherwise they're fine, maybe a bit too smooth, but mouse feet are still pretty subjective. Cheaper scroll wheel? Felt solid to me. Cheaper buttons? Maybe, the side buttons are definitely not as nice as the g903 and even the M1/M2 are a bit flimsy but they were going for very lightweight and that requires some compromises. Not sure about the coating as i don't make too much attention to that. Cheaper cable is definitely true though, i greatly prefer the braided cable that comes with the g903.

You're paying for the light weight, the new sensor, and better battery life which all cost R&D so $150 isn't outrageous. $100 would be much better, and it'll eventually get to that price anyway.


----------



## needh3lp

gunit2004 said:


> That video was a huge yikes to me. Those main mouse buttons look SUPER bad...
> 
> My copy is NOTHING like that, which is why that video was so shocking... he has an insane amount of play in the buttons side to side. Mine move just a tiny bit and never rub together.
> 
> Seen a lot of complaints about mushy clicks as well... and if your main mouse buttons are as loose as those in that video, then mushiness is not surprising... yikes.


Mine is also nothing like that guy's copy. 

My buttons hardly have any horizontal play unless I deliberately make them. And I would have to use two hands to make them touch - one to brace the thing and the other to move the buttons together. Every button on mine is crisp and clean too.

I guess the quality control is all over the place.


----------



## Eleazar98

needh3lp said:


> Mine is also nothing like that guy's copy.
> 
> My buttons hardly have any horizontal play unless I deliberately make them. And I would have to use two hands to make them touch - one to brace the thing and the other to move the buttons together. Every button on mine is crisp and clean too.
> 
> I guess the quality control is all over the place.


My RMB double clicks constantly after only 2 days of use and has more play than that guy in the video's does. I'm so tempted to throw it in the trash as well but I'm opening a support case with Logitech. It's a real shame because this mouse is absolutely perfect for me aside from the fact that it only lasted 2 days.


----------



## gunit2004

Eleazar98 said:


> My RMB double clicks constantly after only 2 days of use and has more play than that guy in the video's does. I'm so tempted to throw it in the trash as well but I'm opening a support case with Logitech. It's a real shame because this mouse is absolutely perfect for me aside from the fact that it only lasted 2 days.


I can't even depress RMB that far on mine unless I REALLY put pressure on it. 

Unfortunate, it seems Logitech can't launch a single mouse without huge amounts of defective mice. I've had it in the past as well. My G403 with a shakey mouse wheel, G Pro wired with uneven buttons.


----------



## Elrick

Eleazar98 said:


> My RMB double clicks constantly after only 2 days of use and has more play than that guy in the video's does. I'm so tempted to throw it in the trash as well but I'm opening a support case with Logitech. It's a real shame because this mouse is absolutely perfect for me aside from the fact that it only lasted 2 days.



Looks like History repeating yet again for Logitech.


ALL of their previous releases going far back to the G303 series had that very same problem, low quality standards.


Shall indeed wait a year before buying this model and hoping by then, they will sort out their quality assurance difficulties.


----------



## Peacecamper

Eleazar98 said:


> My RMB double clicks constantly after only 2 days of use and has more play than that guy in the video's does. I'm so tempted to throw it in the trash as well but I'm opening a support case with Logitech. It's a real shame because this mouse is absolutely perfect for me aside from the fact that it only lasted 2 days.


At least here in Germany you'll get a new mouse without having to send your old one in. Logitech's support isn't the fastest here, but always super generous. You could probably double your amount of Logitech devices by just telling them that yours are faulty. I had problems with a G403 and a 603 and I just had to answer the normal questions (did you try a different USB port, different pc, software update...), didn't have to send pictures and the just sent me a new mouse.


----------



## vanir1337

Peacecamper said:


> At least here in Germany you'll get a new mouse without having to send your old one in. Logitech's support isn't the fastest here, but always super generous. You could probably double your amount of Logitech devices by just telling them that yours are faulty. I had problems with a G403 and a 603 and I just had to answer the normal questions (did you try a different USB port, different pc, software update...), didn't have to send pictures and the just sent me a new mouse.


It was the same in Hungary until they've realized we're poor, greedy and unreliable.


----------



## Avalar

Elrick said:


> Looks like History repeating yet again for Logitech.
> 
> 
> ALL of their previous releases going far back to the G303 series had that very same problem, low quality standards.
> 
> 
> Shall indeed wait a year before buying this model and hoping by then, they will sort out their quality assurance difficulties.


Every mouse has a first batch, right? It’s kinda something I’ve gotten used to. I know it’s Logitech and all, but a flawless first try at a new shape and tech, including build quality, is a lot to ask. It’s happened plenty of times in the past, but each mouse always eventually ended up with a perfect batch. Can’t say the same for some other companies.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Avalar said:


> Every mouse has a first batch, right? It’s kinda something I’ve gotten used to. I know it’s Logitech and all, but a flawless first try at a new shape and tech, including build quality, is a lot to ask. It’s happened plenty of times in the past, but each mouse always eventually ended up with a perfect batch. Can’t say the same for some other companies.


It's been too frequent for Logitech recently, though. They replaced my G703 with the inverted scroll wheel issue, but the 2nd unit only lasted a couple of weeks before exhibiting the problem (albeit to a lesser extent). Now, it looks like this model has a non-negligible amount of units with QC problems, especially for such an expensive mouse.

I like Logitech because they're the only brand actually innovating, but they need to get the basics right. Improving battery life and weight will only get them so far.

I was tempted to buy this because I'm also in the pursuit of the perfect mouse (no wire drag and as light as possible), but I'm not ready to go through the same ordeal so soon.


----------



## Leopardi

ToTheSun! said:


> It's been too frequent for Logitech recently, though. They replaced my G703 with the inverted scroll wheel issue, but the 2nd unit only lasted a couple of weeks before exhibiting the problem (albeit to a lesser extent). Now, it looks like this model has a non-negligible amount of units with QC problems, especially for such an expensive mouse.
> 
> I like Logitech because they're the only brand actually innovating, but they need to get the basics right. Improving battery life and weight will only get them so far.


Maximum profits come from lowest possible quality at the highest possible price. That's what they've been aiming for in the 2010s instead of focusing just on quality.


----------



## detto87

I got my second mouse yesterday and it's also flawless like the first one. The main buttons feel slightly different to each other, but I had that with every mouse from every manufacturer. 

Waiting 1 year to buy it and hope for a better R&D? Doubt that will change anything, you still can get a flimsy one. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## chr1spe

Its so weird to me that logitech has a reputation for bad quality. Maybe their early batches really are way worse. I've never had an unreasonable failure and in general logitech mice feel higher quality than anything else I've used. I always wait a while and buy stuff on sale though so I'm always getting later batches. I have had logitech mice develop double clicks, but they last 2-3 years of heavy use before that. My G303 has lasted 3 years with zero issues, but the back button just started double clicking. I used a g pro for about 1 year in the middle of using the G303, but switched back because while I like everything else about the G Pro I like the G303 shape more. Before that I've had multiple others that have all lasted quite a while. I am growing quite the collection of logitech mice with dead switches, but considering the oldest member of the collection is from 2001 I think that is pretty reasonable. I should probably get a better soldering iron and learn to replace switches, but I usually end up just getting a new mouse. My iron was really cheap and sucks and I don't trust myself with replacing switches especially with that iron.


----------



## dlano

ToTheSun! said:


> Now, it looks like this model has a non-negligible amount of units with QC problems, especially for such an expensive mouse.


People typically only write online complaining about issues, those who are happy are just carrying on as usual so others get false impressions from what they see as a majority of negative comments.

Mine is perfectly fine so far, my GF got hers yesterday and hers is all good. I've had my fair share of issues with Logitech mice too, G400, G403 and G Pro all had issues and were replaced. Had plenty that were also perfectly fine. 

Don't let the cynical internet hate machine sway your opinion, try it if you want. If you get a bad one, that sucks, hope the replacement is much better. If you get a good one (and I'm guessing most people probably do), awesome, hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## P54J

My G Pro Wireless came with no issues. I'm satisfied with performance and quality, doing very well in shooters. My daily driver until FK2-Hero or FK2-good-3360 (but not sure if even change by then).


----------



## Elrick

dlano said:


> People typically only write online complaining about issues, those who are happy are just carrying on as usual so others get false impressions from what they see as a majority of negative comments.


That's so right, even within this situation.

It's just that when something goes bad for a customer they come straight here to report it immediately. Hence the issue is first noticed here before anywhere else, which is both a Good thing but also Bad in keeping most away from purchasing this item.

Bad publicity will ALWAYS generate far greater interest and attention than any Positive comments.

Just the normal way of Forum Life and how it operates, hence Logitech has to go the extra mile to keep their products from failing for ALL people.


----------



## Blomkungen

It's here and it feels great from just playing around with it in windows so far, much easier to hold than my G PRO with a ceesa cable in my opnion, buttons are fine, minimal shift if I try to shift it. Charged to 45% upon recieving it.


----------



## T0XiiC

To people who palm grip this mouse and like it, whats ur handsize guys?


----------



## detto87

I use a palm claw hybrid grip and my hand is 19,5 long and 9,5 wide. I can completely claw too but I end up with a hybrid cause it feels better.


----------



## falcon26

Got the mouse, it certainly is loud. Definitely not as smooth as the G305. So far I like the shape of the G305 better. Will try it this weekend playing PUBG then decide if I want to keep it or stick with my G305....


----------



## Talon720

I really like this mouse. So far my biggest gripe is the desision to not put a divider between m1 and m2. All there other mice have a divider. The buttons are tight enough so it’s hard to have any m1 m2 interference but it has happened a couple times. Well thinking about it as I’m writing they probably removed it for weight savings I’d guess.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Spoiler















Hmm, the GPH didn't get the mercury sensor with integrated illumination. I'll assume that the G502 won't either.


----------



## Ryan 23

I've had this mouse for a week now and I absolutely love the shape and the performance.

However I have 2 issues with it:

1- The middle click is too difficult to press in especially coming from the Logitech G602.

2- When scrolling UP with the wheel every so often there's a faint tick that I can hear, never happens when scrolling down, only up. Does anybody else notice this tick on their mouse? I'm curious to know whether there's an issues with my scroll wheel or whether this is a thing present on all copies.


----------



## T0XiiC

Ryan 23 said:


> I've had this mouse for a week now and I absolutely love the shape and the performance.
> 
> However I have 2 issues with it:
> 
> 1- The middle click is too difficult to press in especially coming from the Logitech G602.
> 
> 2- When scrolling UP with the wheel every so often there's a faint tick that I can hear, never happens when scrolling down, only up. Does anybody else notice this tick on their mouse? I'm curious to know whether there's an issues with my scroll wheel or whether this is a thing present on all copies.


Idk if we are talking about the same kind of noise of the scrollwheel but I also notice a noise sometimes when I scroll up


----------



## Ryan 23

T0XiiC said:


> Idk if we are talking about the same kind of noise of the scrollwheel but I also notice a noise sometimes when I scroll up


It happens when I'm scrolling slowly and I noticed that it tends to occur after using the middle click. I hear a ticking sound, it's as if the spring mechanism is hitting something when the wheel spins.


----------



## popups

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> Hmm, the GPH didn't get the mercury sensor with integrated illumination. I'll assume that the G502 won't either.


Looks like junk.

The problem with Lightspeed appears to still be there in the ProW. The HERO sensors don't seem all that stable. QSXCV, would have to verify the issues.

I don't think the HERO sensors are better than PixArts. They seem like recycled sensors with strange tracking code. I wonder if the 3389 is better than the HERO2. Feels like I should buy some 3366 Logitech mice before they become rare.




Ryan 23 said:


> 2- When scrolling UP with the wheel every so often there's a faint tick that I can hear, never happens when scrolling down, only up. Does anybody else notice this tick on their mouse? I'm curious to know whether there's an issues with my scroll wheel or whether this is a thing present on all copies.


Probably has to do with the pieces they designed to make the encoder feel less cheap. It keeps the wheel from wobbling.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

popups said:


> Looks like junk.
> 
> The problem with Lightspeed appears to still be there in the ProW. The HERO sensors don't seem all that stable. QSXCV, would have to verify the issues.
> 
> I don't think the HERO sensors are better than PixArts. They seem like recycled sensors with strange tracking code. I wonder if the 3389 is better than the HERO2. Feels like I should buy some 3366 Logitech mice before they become rare.


Welp, found PrincessSlipper.


----------



## qsxcv

what's prow?


----------



## popups

qsxcv said:


> what's prow?


Logitech G [Pro W]ireless Mouse


----------



## Elrick

popups said:


> Logitech G [Pro W]ireless Mouse



Thank you for sorting that out here, you always learn NEW terms in relation to hardware being released :graduated .


----------



## Alya

popups said:


> They seem like recycled sensors with strange tracking code.


Huh, explains why I like the cursor feeling then. :thumb:


----------



## munchzilla

Ryan 23 said:


> It happens when I'm scrolling slowly and I noticed that it tends to occur after using the middle click. I hear a ticking sound, it's as if the spring mechanism is hitting something when the wheel spins.


I have the same thing on mine


----------



## Argowashi

My buttons started to become loose and started grinding against each other so I sent it back for a full refund. Maybe it'll be good in 3 months.


----------



## Ryan 23

munchzilla said:


> I have the same thing on mine


Okay so it seems that this is a common thing then.


----------



## Ickz

Got mine today from Amazon. I mean, it's a nice mouse, but, uh it's $150 compared to a $60 g305. I prefer the feel and battery life of the 305 - I'm still max battery with the same li ion AA that I've been using since it was released. Maybe the build quality is better than the 305 (I had to get a replacement for my first 305 because the RMB started crapping out - now my replacement feels really good but the bottom side button has sooo much pre-travel)

The buttons on my Pro grind if I actually force them to - I have no idea how people could have it happen with normal use unless you have a really weird grip/finger placement on it or something. Main clicks are fine - RMB might have ever so slightly more pre-travel than LMB, but it's so small that I doubt most people wouldn't notice and/or care. Side clicks feel good. Wheel scroll feels fine I guess (I prefer more noticeable steps and this one is smoother), but button takes a bit too much force to press for me.

I dunno, I think I like the 305 a lot better.


----------



## gunit2004

Ickz said:


> Got mine today from Amazon. I mean, it's a nice mouse, but, uh it's $150 compared to a $60 g305. I prefer the feel and battery life of the 305 - I'm still max battery with the same li ion AA that I've been using since it was released. Maybe the build quality is better than the 305 (I had to get a replacement for my first 305 because the RMB started crapping out - now my replacement feels really good but the bottom side button has sooo much pre-travel)
> 
> The buttons on my Pro grind if I actually force them to - I have no idea how people could have it happen with normal use unless you have a really weird grip/finger placement on it or something. Main clicks are fine - RMB might have ever so slightly more pre-travel than LMB, but it's so small that I doubt most people wouldn't notice and/or care. Side clicks feel good. Wheel scroll feels fine I guess (I prefer more noticeable steps and this one is smoother), but button takes a bit too much force to press for me.
> 
> I dunno, I think I like the 305 a lot better.


I was wondering how people are making the buttons grind and realized that if I use a wide finger grip (as in put my pointer and index fingers as wide apart as possible on mouse 1 & 2) I can very EASILY make the buttons grind when they otherwise wouldn't. Now I'm starting to understand why there are so many complaints.

Personally, I put my fingers in the middle area of the buttons where the very slight comfort grooves are located. I think that is where you are SUPPOSED to place your fingers.. but that is still ridiculous. Logitech should know people use a variety of different grips.

I wasn't convinced before, but now am convinced that EVERY copy of this mouse has this "problem"... you just don't feel it because you use a grip that is "okay" in Logitech's eyes.


----------



## discoprince

Ryan 23 said:


> Okay so it seems that this is a common thing then.


I wouldn't say common, my pro wireless has zero issues - along with 10 other gamers who I know own the mouse.


----------



## Ryan 23

discoprince said:


> I wouldn't say common, my pro wireless has zero issues - along with 10 other gamers who I know own the mouse.


I wouldn't call it an issue as it doesn't affect performance, it's just a nagging thing that occurs sometimes. You may have it and not even notice it unless you pay close attention.


----------



## deepor

Ryan 23 said:


> I wouldn't call it an issue as it doesn't affect performance, it's just a nagging thing that occurs sometimes. You may have it and not even notice it unless you pay close attention.


I noticed this ugly noise after a middle click on the other Logitech mice with a mechanical wheel encoder like GPro (wired) and G305. I guess it's just a thing that happens with a mechanical encoder? It doesnt't happen with mice like the G303 that have an optical encoder.


----------



## Poodle

I'm gonna wait until 2019 before buying this mouse  who knows, maybe Logitech will quietly fix some issues low profile without any formal announcement.


----------



## Elrick

deepor said:


> I noticed this ugly noise after a middle click on the other Logitech mice with a mechanical wheel encoder like GPro (wired) and G305. I guess it's just a thing that happens with a mechanical encoder? It doesnt't happen with mice like the G303 that have an optical encoder.


Don't forget to mention the humble G402 as well :thumb: .

That mouse gets constantly ignored yet it has some very nice features, for it's price tag.




Poodle said:


> I'm gonna wait until 2019 before buying this mouse  who knows, maybe Logitech will quietly fix some issues low profile without any formal announcement.


I'm with you here.

Shall be waiting next year before buying this latest model and also hoping they might provide a cheaper 'cable connected' version, I don't need wireless at all.


----------



## Argowashi

Yeah the buttons running together is a design flaw that every copy of the mouse has, it’s inevitable. The ones who don’t have the problem are either blind fanboys who spent $150 of their mommy’s lunch money to even afford it or people who grip the mouse in such a specific way they the buttons don’t rub together. Wait for Logitech to either make their QC stricter or update the design with something in the middle to separate the buttons like Razer does for example with the Deathadder/Mamba.


----------



## vanir1337

Argowashi said:


> Yeah the buttons running together is a design flaw that every copy of the mouse has, it’s inevitable. The ones who don’t have the problem are either blind fanboys who spent $150 of their mommy’s lunch money to even afford it or people who grip the mouse in such a specific way they the buttons don’t rub together. Wait for Logitech to either make their QC stricter or update the design with something in the middle to separate the buttons like Razer does for example with the Deathadder/Mamba.


I'm pretty sure I'm in neither of the two categories and yet mine don't rub. Tried with a lot of different grips just in case.


----------



## Menthalion

gunit2004 said:


> I wasn't convinced before, but now am convinced that EVERY copy of this mouse has this "problem"... you just don't feel it because you use a grip that is "okay" in Logitech's eyes.


131 20x10 cm grip here, so you don't get much wider than that, and having no such problems.

Can't get my buttons to budge unless I stick my nails in the grooves and pull them together. Not a grip I could ever play with.

Not saying Logi shouldn't up their QA game on an overpriced mouse and that this 'We're all doooomed even if you don't know it' panic wouldn't have been as severe if it was priced at $100.

However, you can't draw such a general conclusion based on the biased sample of people returning here with problems compared to the ones that do not need to return to read about the product anymore because they're happily gaming with it.


----------



## Menthalion

Argowashi said:


> Yeah the buttons running together is a design flaw that every copy of the mouse has, it’s inevitable. The ones who don’t have the problem are either blind fanboys who spent $150 of their mommy’s lunch money to even afford it or people who grip the mouse in such a specific way they the buttons don’t rub together. Wait for Logitech to either make their QC stricter or update the design with something in the middle to separate the buttons like Razer does for example with the Deathadder/Mamba.


Sorry that life doesn't adhere to the hyperbolic narrative in your head. Must be hard to cope with, commiserations.


----------



## Leopardi

Poodle said:


> I'm gonna wait until 2019 before buying this mouse  who knows, maybe Logitech will quietly fix some issues low profile without any formal announcement.


I'm wondering whether I should even try it at all with the reports of accidental clicks. Don't want to resort on tape fixes on a $150 mouse.


----------



## detto87

vanir1337 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm in neither of the two categories and yet mine don't rub. Tried with a lot of different grips just in case.


Same here. And I have 2 of them.


----------



## trism

Ordered a week ago directly from Logitech (EU) and PMd a Logi rep on Thursday about not receiving any shipping info. Got contacted by Logitech customer support on Friday and they said the item is in back order. So I guess the warehouse in the Netherlands has sold out...

Hopefully, mine won't have the click issue. It's a bit crazy to buy a +100€ mouse without testing it first since I have no clue whether the shape is good or not. Now I am wondering if I should just cancel it and buy the G305 instead.

On a side note, it seems they are using nRF52840 as the MCU / RF chip. Clever.


----------



## munchzilla

https://www.itaktech.com/products/h...ro-wireless-mouse-feet?variant=13772168462405

the 0.8mm Master and Competition are out now... kind of want to try both...


----------



## eMbAh

The clicks on my copy (1825) are so stiff that it's tendonitis inducing. It's really uncomfortable, and it wasn't that easy to identify as being the cause, because the shape and weight felt great. I'm wondering if this is an anomaly? My buttons are not touching the way some people are describing, but the longer back I click the button, the stiffer the click. This is not the case at all with the rival 310 for instance


----------



## killuchen

munchzilla said:


> https://www.itaktech.com/products/h...ro-wireless-mouse-feet?variant=13772168462405
> 
> the 0.8mm Master and Competition are out now... kind of want to try both...


What's the difference between comp and master?


----------



## discoprince

munchzilla said:


> https://www.itaktech.com/products/h...ro-wireless-mouse-feet?variant=13772168462405
> 
> the 0.8mm Master and Competition are out now... kind of want to try both...


yo good looks!

they came out with these super fast. if they are anything like the hotline skates I got for my g pro im in for a good time.


----------



## discoprince

Argowashi said:


> Yeah the buttons running together is a design flaw that every copy of the mouse has, it’s inevitable. The ones who don’t have the problem are either blind fanboys who spent $150 of their mommy’s lunch money to even afford it or people who grip the mouse in such a specific way they the buttons don’t rub together. Wait for Logitech to either make their QC stricter or update the design with something in the middle to separate the buttons like Razer does for example with the Deathadder/Mamba.


say what? i can't make m1 or m2 grind through normal play if i tried, its even a pain in the ass to do it forcefully. do you even own the mouse? or did mommy not let you use her credit card this time?


----------



## munchzilla

killuchen said:


> What's the difference between comp and master?


I read in a thread here that the Master are a tad slower, more controlled glide. different material composition I think. haven't tried them so can't say.


----------



## killuchen

munchzilla said:


> I read in a thread here that the Master are a tad slower, more controlled glide. different material composition I think. haven't tried them so can't say.


ohh ok understood thanks! Going to go with the comp


----------



## Zhuni

munchzilla said:


> I read in a thread here that the Master are a tad slower, more controlled glide. different material composition I think. haven't tried them so can't say.


Yeah that's quite right. More controlled. Very nice option actually! You can get a gsr like feel with them on a qck without that sticky initial friction that some get


----------



## zhandri

discoprince said:


> say what? i can't make m1 or m2 grind through normal play if i tried, its even a pain in the ass to do it forcefully. do you even own the mouse? or did mommy not let you use her credit card this time?


same. never had them rub against each other during normal use. and i have 2 of them.


----------



## springrolls

Debating whether to wait for corepads or to get the hotlines, these stock feet are pretty bad. Not like g100s territory but ... actually I don't think I've liked Logitech stock feet ever lol.


----------



## munchzilla

springrolls said:


> Debating whether to wait for corepads or to get the hotlines, these stock feet are pretty bad. Not like g100s territory but ... actually I don't think I've liked Logitech stock feet ever lol.


fwiw I like Hotline a lot more than Corepad. Hyperglides are the only ones better for me.


----------



## nyshak

They work very well on a HyperX Fury S for me. Unsure how long they will last.
Also the issue with the main buttons is real. Won't bother me due to the way I press the buttons, but I dont think this is a QC issue. Its a design flaw that the buttons are able to touch each other. You either are not affected by it or you are I guess. Pretty bad for a mouse this expensive.


----------



## pez

Argowashi said:


> Ah yes, right on timing the Logitech Fanboy crawls out of his mother's basement to spread the gospel of his lord and savior.


And just like that you went from actually reporting a legitimate complaint to sounding like a whiny brat. 

The way I have to hold my copy to force what you’re saying is unnatural and would sooner cause CPS for me...and I have large hands. I’m not saying the buttons won’t get loose and the issue won’t happen to more people, but your delivery and follow up could be a lot better. If you act like a child when people have a counter story to yours’, then you’ll have to be expected to be treated like a child.


----------



## James N

I can make my buttons touch each other with a very awkward and weird gripstyle. I have to have my index and middle finger on the outer edges of the buttons and then have to pull them together while pushing them down. And i can't believe anyone without malformed hands would be able to play comfortably with a grip like that.

During normal play while using palmgrip they come somewhat close to each other but never actually touch. And when i use clawgrip where my fingers push directly down from the top with centered placement, no issues whatsoever.

I would think that there are maybe some copies out there where the buttons might be looser and cause some issues to people with strange grips. Or maybe they will get more loose over time, who knows. So Logitech should consider to widen the gap a little bit maybe.

But on my copy i have 0 issues. Even m1 and m2 have the exact same pressure, which i never had on any mouse. All buttons feel fine and no interferences or weird tracking issues, even at low battery levels.

I wouldn't mind Logitech releasing a wired version of this with an altered button design. But so far i have to say this was definitely worth my money (despite me questioning myself to order yet another mouse for my collection for such a price.).


----------



## falcon26

Well after playing pubg last night for a few hours, I seem to like my G305 shape better. My side fingers rest much better on the G305 than the Pro wireless. The pro does have a better build quality that is for sure though. Will probably return the G Pro. I got my G305 for $50 so it's hard to justify a mouse with tax that is $160, there is no way its worth more than double the price of the G305....


----------



## ncck

I'm in love with the GPW, no real issues with it.. battery life is super long with LED off, charges fast, lightweight, all good.. don't see any reason to need to swap from this one. I was already satisfied with the FK/FMUL but this one beats them both out for me

I didn't like how the GPW glided on anything besides the qck heavy though - I'm going to keep the stock skates cause they're gliding pretty good now on this pad. Also as much as I love hypers I don't believe they'll make the center skate so I'll stick to stock... I did hear some people had issues with their units having m1/m2 rubbing and that's really unfortunate hopefully you guys get get those rma'd OR they'll make a batch that fixes those.. personally don't think I've experienced it once but we all hold the mouse differently with different pressure I guess.

Loveeeeeeee it


----------



## falcon26

For the price of 1 g pro wireless you could get 3 G305's LOL, the other day it was on sale at newegg for $49.99


----------



## cdcd

Ino's review is out


----------



## johnstocktonmalone32

At what point does he mention the M1 and M2 rub?


----------



## CorruptBE

I've adapted to the shape after removing a sidebutton on the left. It allowed me to place my thumb better and now it's fine for my tiny hands.
It looks a bit funky with 1 button but hey, who cares if it works.


----------



## munchzilla

CorruptBE said:


> I've adapted to the shape after removing a sidebutton on the left. It allowed me to place my thumb better and now it's fine for my tiny hands.
> It looks a bit funky with 1 button but hey, who cares if it works.


heh I use 3 buttons. it does look a little funny... but it's nice that you can have all enabled at the same time and not just one side.


----------



## Staticks

The lack of rubber/silicon side grips completely killed this mouse for me. I don't have moist or clammy hands, so my dry hands means the slipperiness of the bare plastic (although it depends on how much texture is on the plastic) renders this mouse unusable for me. Unless I play for an hour and work my hands into a bit of a sweat.

Hopefully they someday release an updated version of this mouse with some kind of rubber/silicon coating.


----------



## Elrick

cdcd said:


> Ino's review is out
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcpicAUzy1M



Appreciated his view points on the latest "Dream Mouse" as he stated.

Still waiting for 2019 to see if there is an update to this current model (cable connected).

Wireless will be wasted upon myself since I always stay away from ALL wireless devices.


----------



## CorruptBE

The wireless combined with the weight is literally the selling point for me on this mouse though, if it wasn't for that I would just stick with the Revel. There's something liberating about this weight and having no wire tbh.


----------



## vanir1337

Staticks said:


> The lack of rubber/silicon side grips completely killed this mouse for me. I don't have moist or clammy hands, so my dry hands means the slipperiness of the bare plastic (although it depends on how much texture is on the plastic) renders this mouse unusable for me. Unless I play for an hour and work my hands into a bit of a sweat.
> 
> Hopefully they someday release an updated version of this mouse with some kind of rubber/silicon coating.


Or just order / DIY-bodge some grip tape?


----------



## Menthalion

Does anyone here have experience with stuff like plasti-dip or urecoat to coat their slippery mice themselves ?


----------



## vanir1337

Menthalion said:


> Does anyone here have experience with stuff like plasti-dip or urecoat to coat their slippery mice themselves ?


Plasti-dip wears out fast, don't know about the other one.


----------



## unplayed namer

So after some days of use I felt that the glide of the stock feet got a bit worse and the initial static friction when you start a movement required a tad more force than it did when the skates where fresh out of the box.
As a curious person I opened the mouse and found that the magnets that are needed for holding the weight/powerplay module are really easy to remove.

If someone is interested this will save you another 2 gramms + the 3 gramms the door itself weighs. So my Gpro WL is now at 75 gramms. I really never was taht happy with a mouse as I am right now.


----------



## nillington

Menthalion said:


> Does anyone here have experience with stuff like plasti-dip or urecoat to coat their slippery mice themselves ?


So I plasti-dipped a Torq x5 about a month ago. It's nice, but I'm noticing that the coating is starting to break down here my fingers usually sit. If you don't mind redoing the process every month or so, then it'll work.


----------



## eMbAh

Anyone else find the buttons too stiff and uncomfortable? could it be a defect on mine?


----------



## killuchen

I managed to buy a GPWL off Amazon US since the one I bought from Logitech has the m1/m2 touching issue and Logitech support is taking forever to respond


----------



## nyshak

killuchen said:


> I managed to buy a GPWL off Amazon US since the one I bought from Logitech has the m1/m2 touching issue and Logitech support is taking forever to respond


The next one will probably have the same issue . I don't think this is a QC thing. It's a design flaw they could have avoided if they went with the button design of the G Pro wired for example. Dunno why they didn't, maybe due to weight. They need to increase the gap between the main buttons in later batches to avoid this - even though not everyone will noticed this. Depends on how you grip the mouse and how/where you press the buttons.


----------



## unplayed namer

M1 and M2 touching is an issue that comes directly from the design of the buttons. Depending on how you grip it and how far you press in the buttons this can possibly happen.
I'd just carefully sand it down a little.

Logitech support seems a little busy right now. I waited several days to get an answer. If you really want get in contact with them you will HAVE TO call them via phone.


----------



## JackCY

The price is ridiculous, especially if it doesn't come with the charging pad or docking/parking station. They've made other wireless mice that will perform just the same only they have different shape which can be a plus as well and don't cost this crazy fortune because of a marketing and product positioning.

Their whole range of mice is also getting quite ridiculous with naming and endless variants, same product 2 names because of different want to be target regions but then both get sold in one region anyway at different price despite it being the same product just a name difference XD

Now there is wireless G403 shape, G Pro shape, those heavy etc. office wireless mice 903 or what it is shape, and this new G FK they call it "G Pro wireless" but the only thing that's G Pro on it is the name as G Pro wireless is called G305 now. They really should quit using AA/AAA batteries in their wireless mice though and sort out charging via a docking/parking station as they had it before or offer a <$5 magnetic connectors cable instead of their usual bulky mess. In other words what they seem to be doing now is either buy cheaper one with AA/AAA :/ or pay 3x for a LiPo/LiIon with wireless charging, ridiculous milking Logitech.

Does the HERO sensor also move up/down as PMW3366 when sensor changes height from surface? Can it report diagonal movement or do they still limit it to only jerky x/y axis where you either get x movement or y movement?


----------



## detto87

eMbAh said:


> Anyone else find the buttons too stiff and uncomfortable? could it be a defect on mine?


No. Quite the opposite. They are almost too light. The first one I received I cannot use because I accidentally click the right mouse button during swipes. The second one is better and I can finally use it. But too stiff? Not at all.


----------



## deepor

JackCY said:


> [...]
> 
> Does the HERO sensor also move up/down as PMW3366 when sensor changes height from surface? Can it report diagonal movement or do they still limit it to only jerky x/y axis where you either get x movement or y movement?


Can you explain more what you mean about the 3366 and diagonal movements? I don't have a G Pro Wireless, but I do have a G Pro (3366) and a G305. When I try to draw lines in Paint here, both mice seem to often do diagonal pixel movements. Here's a zoomed in area of the test image I drew:










And here's the full image:










About up/down movements when lifting the mouse, the 3366 mouse I have here does very little up/down movement, the G305 does a bit more (but also not much).


----------



## JackCY

You can see it with mouse movement recorder and similar programs what the mouse is reporting. Paint on modern Windows... I'm not even sure it's still included and it's far away from the simple app it used to be, never use this to test mice.
Most if not all Pixart sensors as they were implemented in mice only report horizontal or vertical movement as such diagonal movement is a jerky stair stepping instead of a 45deg angle line.
The lift up of mouse causing up/down movement is caused by lens angle, position or such on modern sensors.


----------



## cdcd

JackCY said:


> Can it report diagonal movement or do they still limit it to only jerky x/y axis where you either get x movement or y movement?


Of course it can, just not in a single report. Doing it the Avago (and later Pixart) way is actually the more 'correct' one.


----------



## deepor

JackCY said:


> You can see it with mouse movement recorder and similar programs what the mouse is reporting. Paint on modern Windows... I'm not even sure it's still included and it's far away from the simple app it used to be, never use this to test mice.
> Most if not all Pixart sensors as they were implemented in mice only report horizontal or vertical movement as such diagonal movement is a jerky stair stepping instead of a 45deg angle line.
> The lift up of mouse causing up/down movement is caused by lens angle, position or such on modern sensors.


I see what you mean about Paint and about the raw data from the mouse being different things.

I'm booted into Linux instead of Windows right now and tried reading the raw mouse data with a small script I could find online. Here's an example about the raw data I'm seeing with the script:

L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 0
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 0, y: 1
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 0
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 0, y: 1
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 0
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 0
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 0, y: 1
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 0
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 1 <----- diagonal
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 0
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 0, y: 1
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 0
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 0, y: 1
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 0
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 1 <----- diagonal
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 0
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 0, y: 1
L:0, M: 0, R: 0, x: 1, y: 0

This particular output is from my G305, but the GPro (wired, 3366) looks very similar.

I now get what you mean about "stairs". The sensor most of the time likes to report [1,0] or [0,1], but there are some rare [1,1] diagonal movements in the list. It apparently can do it, it just doesn't want to do it for some reason? Perhaps what's happening is that the sensor is internally measuring movement in fractions of a pixel instead of full pixels? If you think of a pixel grid and "zoom in" so that the "pixels" are large squares, then randomly draw a thin line through the grid, hitting exactly the corners would be something unusual. The mouse reporting a sequence of [0,1] and [1,0] instead of [1,1] would then make sense and could be seen as (kind of) correct.


----------



## JackCY

cdcd said:


> Of course it can, just not in a single report. Doing it the Avago (and later Pixart) way is actually the more 'correct' one.


Not really, it's a technical limitation. Sure it can be worked around with certain "costs" or better sensor made. So my question is did they finally make it or are they still stuck with only horizontal and vertical.



deepor said:


> I see what you mean about Paint and about the raw data from the mouse being different things.
> 
> I'm booted into Linux instead of Windows right now and tried reading the raw mouse data with a small script I could find online. Here's an example about the raw data I'm seeing with the script:
> 
> This particular output is from my G305, but the GPro (wired, 3366) looks very similar.
> 
> I now get what you mean about "stairs". The sensor most of the time likes to report [1,0] or [0,1], but there are some rare [1,1] diagonal movements in the list. It apparently can do it, it just doesn't want to do it for some reason? Perhaps what's happening is that the sensor is internally measuring movement in fractions of a pixel instead of full pixels? If you think of a pixel grid and "zoom in" so that the "pixels" are large squares, then randomly draw a thin line through the grid, hitting exactly the corners would be something unusual. The mouse reporting a sequence of [0,1] and [1,0] instead of [1,1] would then make sense and could be seen as (kind of) correct.


Yes my G403 does it similar, there are occasional diagonal reports but most are horizontal or vertical, making mouse movement jerky with stair steps, losing diagonal movement accuracy as when you want to move diagonal it only moves either horizontal or vertical instead of going directly to the diagonal point. As in you move diagonally but mouse moves horizontally or vertically only and almost all diagonal movement is a jerky combination of horizontal and vertical movements. IE3.0 had the diagonal movements for example but most modern sensors and their processing made afterward don't.

They really should choose a different name for this mouse as "G Pro wireless = G305". This is gonna get hella confusing.


----------



## popups

People like to refer to the G305 as the G Pro, vice versa. So I just refer to the Logitech G Pro Wireless Gaming Mouse as the Pro W. The gaming side of the brand is "Logitech G." Everything is a Logitech G ____.

I rather the mice be simply model numbers over some name. I reference cars by their chassis code rather than the car's name because there is different generations. G303 rather than Logitech G Daedalus Apex and if they had a wireless variant they could refer to it as the G303w. Logitech has a lot of mice and variants. Coming up for names for all those mice can be hard




unplayed namer said:


> M1 and M2 touching is an issue that comes directly from the design of the buttons. Depending on how you grip it and how far you press in the buttons this can possibly happen.
> I'd just carefully sand it down a little.


True.

The design of the buttons is to save weight. The entire front of the top shell is an empty space, the buttons cover that opening. The buttons are long and are connected to a main piece that extends into the middle of the mouse. So the buttons will move about, to what extent depends on the flimsiness of the plastic. Meaning, you could easily get a mouse from a batch that has more flimsy plastic or it might become a problem after the plastic wears from the constant button use. You got to learn to live with it. If it becomes an issue, take out the file or sandpaper and get to work because there is no reason to return what is caused by a design decision.


----------



## Staticks

nillington said:


> So I plasti-dipped a Torq x5 about a month ago. It's nice, but I'm noticing that the coating is starting to break down here my fingers usually sit. If you don't mind redoing the process every month or so, then it'll work.


I don't even find the Torq X5 to be "slippery." I guess the rubber coating is slightly slippery compared to other mice with rubber coating, but at least it has some kind of friction for my fingers. It's still my main mouse. I think the rubber coating gets grippier over time and use.

A mouse with no coating, and just bare plastic, is far worse in my experience. One example is the Roccat Kone Pure Owl-Eye. The smooth, bare plastic is almost totally unusable for me, compared to the Kone Pure Military, which at least has some sort of soft-touch coating for a bit of grip and friction.


----------



## Poodle

I feel like that latest video with the button issue was the last straw for me. There is no way of knowing if the button issue will occur later on. I'm not gonna start modding a 150 euro "premium" mouse because of the way it was designed. This ain't no 10/10 dream mouse or endgame mouse. Far from it. I'm gonna stick with my G703 and wait other models.


----------



## Leopardi

Staticks said:


> I don't even find the Torq X5 to be "slippery." I guess the rubber coating is slightly slippery compared to other mice with rubber coating, but at least it has some kind of friction for my fingers. It's still my main mouse. I think the rubber coating gets grippier over time and use.
> 
> A mouse with no coating, and just bare plastic, is far worse in my experience. One example is the Roccat Kone Pure Owl-Eye. The smooth, bare plastic is almost totally unusable for me, compared to the Kone Pure Military, which at least has some sort of soft-touch coating for a bit of grip and friction.


I might actually try this Torq X5. Seems very close to G100s.


----------



## cdcd

Leopardi said:


> I might actually try this Torq X5. Seems very close to G100s.


Be aware that it has a fair amount of smoothing, especially on the latest firmware (which is required to make it function properly). The EVGA Torq X3 is actually better overall (no smoothing at all).


----------



## James N

Poodle said:


> I feel like that latest video with the button issue was the last straw for me. There is no way of knowing if the button issue will occur later on. I'm not gonna start modding a 150 euro "premium" mouse because of the way it was designed. This ain't no 10/10 dream mouse or endgame mouse. Far from it. I'm gonna stick with my G703 and wait other models.


To be fair in that video it looks like he intentionally pushed the buttons together. This is possible on every gprow due to the aforementioned design. Yet for a lot of people during normal usage and gaming there is no issue with it. Try it yourself and if it's an issue, return it.

I can make the buttons touch as well, yet i have to force them together and at least for me with my grip this never happens during normal usage.

I still agree that something like this shouldn't be a thing on a mouse that expensive and should be fixed. But it isn't an issue for everyone, it depends on your handsize and gripstyle.


----------



## pez

Yes, I can most certainly make it do that, but I'm not going to for YouTube clickbait views. Use your mouse like you normally would. If you get lateral movement on the buttons without much effort, that's a bad mouse and you should RMA it. If you get it based on your grip--it's not the mouse for you. But making it do it on purpose....you're a certain type of special .


----------



## munchzilla

I got them touching because of aim-down sights in that minecraft builder shooter game that the kids love these days a few times, but a quick rubadub with some sandpaper and it was fixed... logitech pls don't take my warranty away now


----------



## pez

munchzilla said:


> I got them touching because of aim-down sights in that minecraft builder shooter game that the kids love these days a few times, but a quick rubadub with some sandpaper and it was fixed... logitech pls don't take my warranty away now


That's usually the type of situation I notice that situation, but I have no lateral movement in my buttons (outside of natural plastic flex) and haven't run into that just yet (same game we shall not speak of). Overwatch is my other test and no issues there for me, either. I'll try to go back to it and see if I can break it in even more and see if the buttons loosen up any.


----------



## popups

James N said:


> To be fair in that video it looks like he intentionally pushed the buttons together. This is possible on every gprow due to the aforementioned design. Yet for a lot of people during normal usage and gaming there is no issue with it. Try it yourself and if it's an issue, return it.
> 
> I can make the buttons touch as well, yet i have to force them together and at least for me with my grip this never happens during normal usage.
> 
> I still agree that something like this shouldn't be a thing on a mouse that expensive and should be fixed. But it isn't an issue for everyone, it depends on your handsize and gripstyle.





pez said:


> Yes, I can most certainly make it do that, but I'm not going to for YouTube clickbait views. Use your mouse like you normally would. If you get lateral movement on the buttons without much effort, that's a bad mouse and you should RMA it. If you get it based on your grip--it's not the mouse for you. But making it do it on purpose....you're a certain type of special .


Assuming the plastic doesn't wear enough for it to happen to everyone.

Remember how people used to put a wedge under the buttons to "refresh" the plastic of the IMO and WMO?


----------



## CorruptBE

This power efficiency...

Been going at it for a week, battery still at ~50%


----------



## kignt

*GPW with grip tape and foam*

Surface is slippery for me. Added some lizard skins dsp hockey grip tape ($11). 
I also stuck a piece of foam on the right side, less awkward for my pinky. 
Imgur gallery. 
Hand size about 18 cm. Batch 1828. No issues, form and functions fine. The 99% to 100% charge did take a few.


----------



## chr1spe

JackCY said:


> Not really, it's a technical limitation. Sure it can be worked around with certain "costs" or better sensor made. So my question is did they finally make it or are they still stuck with only horizontal and vertical.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my G403 does it similar, there are occasional diagonal reports but most are horizontal or vertical, making mouse movement jerky with stair steps, losing diagonal movement accuracy as when you want to move diagonal it only moves either horizontal or vertical instead of going directly to the diagonal point. As in you move diagonally but mouse moves horizontally or vertically only and almost all diagonal movement is a jerky combination of horizontal and vertical movements. IE3.0 had the diagonal movements for example but most modern sensors and their processing made afterward don't.
> 
> They really should choose a different name for this mouse as "G Pro wireless = G305". This is gonna get hella confusing.


The MLT04's diagonal behavior should probably be considered a flaw. With low speed movement you will naturally move slightly farther/faster in either the x or y direction and therefor should register a count in one before the other by a very small amount the vast majority of the time. To consistently get 1x1 counts instead of 1x0,0x1 or 0x1,1x0 the mouse has to either be delaying one of the counts slightly until you have moved the mouse enough to register a count in both the x and y direction, or predict that since you have moved the mouse a full count in 1 axis and most of a count in the other that you are intending to move the mouse diagonal. It is not in any way a "technical limitation" of the newer sensors. They are 100% able to do 1x1 movement and very commonly do in diagonal movement that isn't super low speed. They simply record the actual movement in each axis as soon as enough movement happens to be registered as a count without any delaying or prediction that is required to consistently get 1x1 counts. Its not a technical limitation its that people are physically slightly inaccurate. If you did manage to move the mouse slowly at EXACTLY 45 degrees it would would do 1x1 counts all the time. That is why it occasionally does that even at low speed, because occasionally you do move the mouse exactly as much or as fast horizontally and vertical. It just doesn't do those when you aren't exact while the mlt04 for whatever reason does. It can honestly be viewed pretty much like some kind of diagonal angle snapping that only happens at low speeds.


----------



## Blomkungen

CorruptBE said:


> This power efficiency...
> 
> Been going at it for a week, battery still at ~50%


I'll probably land there as well. Currently at 68% and I've pretty much been using it 5+ hours daily with studying and gaming.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Blomkungen said:


> I'll probably land there as well. Currently at 68% and I've pretty much been using it 5+ hours daily with studying and gaming.


We should ask Logitech to get into the EV market.


----------



## Nivity

CorruptBE said:


> The wireless combined with the weight is literally the selling point for me on this mouse though, if it wasn't for that I would just stick with the Revel. There's something liberating about this weight and having no wire tbh.


I thought I would feel the same, I did not 
Wireless for me was 100% useless, and I prefer a good cable like a paracord tbh to get the weight down even more. And I never have to care about charging (not a big hassle but still)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Nivity said:


> I thought I would feel the same, I did not
> Wireless for me was 100% useless, and I prefer a good cable like a paracord tbh to get the weight down even more. And I never have to care about charging (not a big hassle but still)


That's why this is Powerplay compatible. No cable, no charging, no problem!


----------



## aayman_farzand

I really wish there was a power play surface/mat instead of mouse pad so that we could place that underneath any mouse pad of our choice.


----------



## discoprince

CorruptBE said:


> This power efficiency...
> 
> Been going at it for a week, battery still at ~50%


yeah and its crazy how fast it charges from 50% - still blown away by this beast.


----------



## trism

Hmph, Logitech EU warehouse sold out. Restock coming in a week. Blargh, I guess I need to wait for a few weeks before getting mine. Hopefully it's not one with QC issues.


----------



## Inherited

the weight + wireless is amazing.

Shape is just meh for 18x9 hands, not great but not bad. Feels somewhat hard to find my grip. I think the fk2 is still the better shape.
Problem with the GPW is, if I grip it where the grip width is the thinnest - where you're supposed to grip - my fingers don't reach the comfort grooves and I don't feel much control with the mouse.


----------



## Blomkungen

Nivity said:


> I thought I would feel the same, I did not
> Wireless for me was 100% useless, and I prefer a good cable like a paracord tbh to get the weight down even more. And I never have to care about charging (not a big hassle but still)


I feel it's much nicer than my G pro wired with a ceesa paracord at least. The cable would stick when I made long flicks sometimes or in instense situation even if I just had a lot laying around on the desk. I play on the lower scale of the sensitivity spectrum though.


----------



## Wepeel

aayman_farzand said:


> I really wish there was a power play surface/mat instead of mouse pad so that we could place that underneath any mouse pad of our choice.


Doesn't Power Play work with any mousepad as long as it's not too thick or made out of metal or something?


----------



## Malinkadink

Got my new mouse from Amazon after returning the bestbuy one with uneven feet. This one looks good so far, feet are good, some little blemishes here and there but not a big deal. Now i need to get used to the new weight in the next couple weeks and see how things go.


----------



## gene-z

So how does this feel in hand compared to the FK2? Does it have that same small feeling?


----------



## aayman_farzand

Wepeel said:


> Doesn't Power Play work with any mousepad as long as it's not too thick or made out of metal or something?


Yea I think it does but there are sizing issues which might lead to an uneven surface if the actual mouse pad us bigger than the base charger (it is in my case). The charging connector might be an issue as well.

I don’t have access to a PowerPlay setup otherwise I would’ve tried experimenting. I’m still waiting on my G PROW to arrive. If I absolutely fall in love with it, then I might give the wireless system a shot.


----------



## equlix

gene-z said:


> So how does this feel in hand compared to the FK2? Does it have that same small feeling?


 It feels like an fk1 with the width of an fk2. If you have a revel it feels like a slightly taller and premium version of the revel.


----------



## Pirx

ok i've ordered one. i can return it to amazon, but probably won't. although i have some buyer's remorse at 150 euros for a freaking mouse. especially as i have a drawer full of them and their pads already.

that collection will probably go the ways of ebay, simply because i don't feel like playing with a wired mouse, ever, since i bought the g305. and the gpwl is supposed to be even better. as i have discovered using the g305, a light wireless mouse gives one a degree of freedom one just doesn't have with a cord, no matter how light. add the sturdy build and the excellent sensor and see why i don't need other mice any longer.

being happy with the g305 already, i bought the gpwl for the shape, and because it has more buttons. specifically, right side buttons. everyone has left side buttons on their mice (zowie's shapes for example), but i don't use them much because i move the mouse to the right slightly when i press them. so i prefer using my ring finger for things like secondary fire or quick scope, where i need to keep my crosshair on target and use the function instantly during a fight (right mouse is walk forward). this comes from the setup and mouse i've used for over 2 decades, so it's a bit late for me to learn new ways. 

so, there go 150 euros for my inability to learn. but whatever, i'll forget quickly about them if the gpwl feels like an extension of my hand. for whatever little time i have for gaming today.


----------



## kse617

Got the mouse a few days ago. Brought it down to 75g and it feels unlike anything I've used before. Now even my G305 seems too heavy at 83g.

Anyways I'm having this problem with the buttons. As you can hear whenever I tap LMB and RMB lightly there's this ticking sound. Not a big deal but if nobody else has this I might consider RMAing.






Also when shaking the mouse the wheel button switch seems to rattle (it doesn't rattle when I hold the wheel down or to the right while shaking and it does while pushing the wheel to the left).


----------



## detto87

equlix said:


> It feels like an fk1 with the width of an fk2. If you have a revel it feels like a slightly taller and premium version of the revel.


FK2 feels definitely thinner to me. The GProWL is rather like a shorter FK1 with more hump and less curvy. 




kse617 said:


> Anyways I'm having this problem with the buttons. As you can hear whenever I tap LMB and RMB lightly there's this ticking sound. Not a big deal but if nobody else has this I might consider RMAing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNQSWpH5eIs
> 
> Also when shaking the mouse the wheel button switch seems to rattle (it doesn't rattle when I hold the wheel down or to the right while shaking and it does while pushing the wheel to the left).


I cannot fully replicate it but I’m not 100% satisfied with the main buttons either. The rattle is the same on both of mine. Even with the scroll wheel.


----------



## JackCY

kse617 said:


> Got the mouse a few days ago. Brought it down to 75g and it feels unlike anything I've used before. Now even my G305 seems too heavy at 83g.
> 
> Anyways I'm having this problem with the buttons. As you can hear whenever I tap LMB and RMB lightly there's this ticking sound. Not a big deal but if nobody else has this I might consider RMAing.
> 
> Also when shaking the mouse the wheel button switch seems to rattle (it doesn't rattle when I hold the wheel down or to the right while shaking and it does while pushing the wheel to the left).


Completely normal but people unused to it and who don't know how the mouse is built always complain about these noises and wobbles. Don't get me wrong, I'm no fan of unnecessary noises from mice either.
What's happening is that main buttons have a tensioning system and when you slightly tap the button it bounces and partially clicks the switch making this clicking sound while it may not register as a click. But if you would tap like this on my old IE3.0 that is much much more sensitive than new Logitech mice it would click with these light taps, it may also double click from the bouncing of these taps. There is nothing wrong with the mouse, you're simply half pressing the switch then not leaving any force on the button and so it bounces back from the switches spring force despite the tensioning system trying to keep the buttons on switches a little.

Mouse wheels always move a bit on some mice depending on how well they mount them  Sometimes they even make them clickable to sides as a feature.

Also people tapping mouse on mouse pad at the front and complaining of rattle... well hello, the buttons are free floating sometimes with a tensioning system but not always all of them so yes the buttons will hit switches and bounce around making "rattle" sounds, again completely normal.

I've returned plenty mice for being awful, and tested mice from most brands when trying to find a replacement for IE3.0 but what some people consider defects is too much even for me. Switched to G403 and so far so good.

The wheels should not move side to side if they don't have side clicking. But all the rattles from main and side buttons, tapping buttons with fingers or mouse on a pad, absolutely normal when the whole mouse isn't single piece and using touch switches. If there are moving parts it will always rattle when doing these silly "tests".

What people should rather look into are switch performances, stiffness, durability, feet glide, sensor performance, software issues and how raw data is processed to be then reported to the OS.

#1 is always shape and there is no clear winner as everyone has a bit different hand, for me all the Logitech mice are a bit small even their largest ones.


----------



## Klopfer

munchzilla said:


> I see. I read somewhere that stock Pro feet are 0.8mm... older logis are definitely 0.6mm though, but not sure about these then. I assume Corepad have done their homework


Corepad Skatez Logitech G Pro Wireless 0,8 mm are available
https://www.corepad.de/en/Corepad-S...e/Corepad-Skatez-Logitech-G-Pro-Wireless.html


----------



## munchzilla

Klopfer said:


> Corepad Skatez Logitech G Pro Wireless 0,8 mm are available
> https://www.corepad.de/en/Corepad-S...e/Corepad-Skatez-Logitech-G-Pro-Wireless.html


neat, would be fun if someone compared these to Hotline (Competition and Master if possible). I personally am only getting the Hotlines


----------



## kse617

JackCY said:


> Completely normal but people unused to it and who don't know how the mouse is built always complain about these noises and wobbles. Don't get me wrong, I'm no fan of unnecessary noises from mice either.
> What's happening is that main buttons have a tensioning system and when you slightly tap the button it bounces and partially clicks the switch making this clicking sound while it may not register as a click. But if you would tap like this on my old IE3.0 that is much much more sensitive than new Logitech mice it would click with these light taps, it may also double click from the bouncing of these taps. There is nothing wrong with the mouse, you're simply half pressing the switch then not leaving any force on the button and so it bounces back from the switches spring force despite the tensioning system trying to keep the buttons on switches a little.
> 
> Mouse wheels always move a bit on some mice depending on how well they mount them  Sometimes they even make them clickable to sides as a feature.
> 
> Also people tapping mouse on mouse pad at the front and complaining of rattle... well hello, the buttons are free floating sometimes with a tensioning system but not always all of them so yes the buttons will hit switches and bounce around making "rattle" sounds, again completely normal.
> 
> I've returned plenty mice for being awful, and tested mice from most brands when trying to find a replacement for IE3.0 but what some people consider defects is too much even for me. Switched to G403 and so far so good.
> 
> The wheels should not move side to side if they don't have side clicking. But all the rattles from main and side buttons, tapping buttons with fingers or mouse on a pad, absolutely normal when the whole mouse isn't single piece and using touch switches. If there are moving parts it will always rattle when doing these silly "tests".
> 
> What people should rather look into are switch performances, stiffness, durability, feet glide, sensor performance, software issues and how raw data is processed to be then reported to the OS.
> 
> #1 is always shape and there is no clear winner as everyone has a bit different hand, for me all the Logitech mice are a bit small even their largest ones.


Don't get me wrong, I'm completely in love with the performance and don't care too much about the sound, I was just wondering whether it was just my copy or it's by design. After all, we all like our 155€ investments to be in perfect conditions.

Thanks for the explanation though, now it all makes sense.


----------



## dhaine

Where's the G Pro Wireless click latencies ?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

dhaine said:


> Where's the G Pro Wireless click latencies ?


Buy one, and then you'll answer your question.


----------



## ewiggle

dhaine said:


> Where's the G Pro Wireless click latencies ?


about 1ms higher than the g900, according to ino's video review

buuuut the clicks are lighter and the travel distance is lower


----------



## chakku

ewiggle said:


> about 1ms higher than the g900, according to ino's video review
> 
> buuuut the clicks are lighter and the travel distance is lower


Where was this? I only saw him compare it to the wired G Pro where it was 1ms slower, shouldn't it be exactly the same as the Wireless G403/703/900/903?


----------



## ewiggle

chakku said:


> Where was this? I only saw him compare it to the wired G Pro where it was 1ms slower, shouldn't it be exactly the same as the Wireless G403/703/900/903?


Maybe he said gpro? I dunno, was working off bad memory. Would have to check the video again I guess.


----------



## gene-z

detto87 said:


> FK2 feels definitely thinner to me. The GProWL is rather like a shorter FK1 with more hump and less curvy.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot fully replicate it but I’m not 100% satisfied with the main buttons either. The rattle is the same on both of mine. Even with the scroll wheel.


That sounds exactly what I've been looking for, if it's the case. Love my FK1, but hate how long it is. And I hated the FK2 because it was so damn narrow, but liked the short length. That's why I always hoped they would make an FK2+, the FK2 just wider.

Can anyone comment on the clicks? Are they hyper sensitive like the GPRO/G102? I couldn't use the GPRO because I accidentally clicked so much due to the ultra light buttons. Using an FK1 for 2+ years I've gotten use to the heavier clicks, so it was a big problem. Not that I don't mind lighter clicks, but was constantly clicking M2 by accident... there was just no tension to the clicks.


----------



## JackCY

Depends on precise unit, some tensioning on Logitech mice can be too generous and makes clicking too light, can probably be adjusted when disassembled :/ It's a drawback of having a tensioning system.

You wouldn't like my IE3.0 (Omron Japan switches not these newer Chinese ones you find everywhere these days) without tensioning system, that thing is feather light clicking compared to G403. So it does depend on what switch used there is and how much you wear it in, mine on IE3.0 are hella worn in and softened over the nearly decade of use they've been in the mouse. All it takes is getting used to, whether it's switching from light clicks or to them. Shape is important and then having light clicks is a nice advantage, of course if you prefer to rest fingers on buttons then light clicks are not for you with that shape.

To me even FK1+ is too small on all dimensions, yet G403 fits even though it could be 10+mm longer and I would be totally fine with it, can't have it all though in any single mouse.

I didn't have a problem with G Pro/102/203 clicks on those that I tried, try a different unit/sample.


----------



## Leopardi

gene-z said:


> That sounds exactly what I've been looking for, if it's the case. Love my FK1, but hate how long it is. And I hated the FK2 because it was so damn narrow, but liked the short length. That's why I always hoped they would make an FK2+, the FK2 just wider.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the clicks? Are they hyper sensitive like the GPRO/G102? I couldn't use the GPRO because I accidentally clicked so much due to the ultra light buttons. Using an FK1 for 2+ years I've gotten use to the heavier clicks, so it was a big problem. Not that I don't mind lighter clicks, but was constantly clicking M2 by accident... there was just no tension to the clicks.


Some are commenting it's way too stiff click, some are having same hypersensitive clicks as G102, some are having nice units with perfect tensioning. The tensioning system QC is fubar, but I guess there's now at least a chance for good clicks.


----------



## kse617

Compared to my G Pro and G305, my GPW has more pretravel and more actuation force, just like a G403 I had before.

Overall clicks are nice and are one of the reasons I'll be keeping this mouse instead of the G305 aside from the weight.


----------



## notzi

I've been wondering whether the distance from the usb hub to the mouse matters at all? I.e. can it degrade the performance, if PC is 2 meters away from the mouse?


----------



## cdcd

notzi said:


> I've been wondering whether the distance from the usb hub to the mouse matters at all? I.e. can it degrade the performance, if PC is 2 meters away from the mouse?


Distances larger than 2 metres will result in clown cursor


----------



## deepor

notzi said:


> I've been wondering whether the distance from the usb hub to the mouse matters at all? I.e. can it degrade the performance, if PC is 2 meters away from the mouse?


I bet what's worse than the distance is if the receiver is around a corner, like on the back of the PC case. I'm not sure if I understood things right, but the signal then only reaches it through reflections because it can't go through metal? You should then perhaps use the cable to position it so it has line-of-sight to the mouse.

Somewhere in the threads for one of the other Logitech wireless mice (like G305, G603, etc.), there was a person that could use a Logitech wireless mouse fine sitting outside the house on his patio and through one wall. But at the same time there were also people that had suspicious cursor behavior using the mouse right next to the PC case, which was fixed when plugging the receiver into the cable and moving it from the PC case USB port onto the table.


----------



## Pirx

Klopfer said:


> Corepad Skatez Logitech G Pro Wireless 0,8 mm are available
> https://www.corepad.de/en/Corepad-S...e/Corepad-Skatez-Logitech-G-Pro-Wireless.html



thanks! i just ordered some. most of my mice have corepad skatez.


----------



## Ickz

Welp, less than 20 hours of use and my RMB is already crapping out and double clicking while holding it down (mouselook in MMOs). 

$150 mouse btw.


----------



## Elrick

Ickz said:


> Welp, less than 20 hours of use and my RMB is already crapping out and double clicking while holding it down (mouselook in MMOs).
> 
> $150 mouse btw.



RMA the bugger.


Soon as it starts changing it's operation under your right hand, get it back to the retailer for an easy refund :thumb: .


----------



## Ickz

Elrick said:


> RMA the bugger.
> 
> 
> Soon as it starts changing it's operation under your right hand, get it back to the retailer for an easy refund :thumb: .


Only order from Amazon for easy returns. Especially these days since real QC seems to be non-existent now.


----------



## 9000tb

Mine arrived yesterday and so far so good. I can make the left click rub against the right click if I'm pushing the right click inwards on an angle, but realistically no one does this ever so it's not an issue. Someone else mentioned that the scroll makes an odd sound when scrolling upwards, but I think it's designed like that deliberately. The only thing which stands out are the loud mouse feet.


----------



## Elrick

9000tb said:


> Someone else mentioned that the scroll makes an odd sound when scrolling upwards, but I think it's designed like that deliberately.



Think most mice have that so-called feature of making more noise scrolling upwards than downwards. Weird how the manufacturers see that as a plus instead of designing past scroll wheels, that were on WMO's and IE 3.0's.


They should make scroll wheels that have the same feeling, whether going up or down on any webpage or document.


----------



## ewiggle

gene-z said:


> detto87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FK2 feels definitely thinner to me. The GProWL is rather like a shorter FK1 with more hump and less curvy.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot fully replicate it but I’m not 100% satisfied with the main buttons either. The rattle is the same on both of mine. Even with the scroll wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds exactly what I've been looking for, if it's the case. Love my FK1, but hate how long it is. And I hated the FK2 because it was so damn narrow, but liked the short length. That's why I always hoped they would make an FK2+, the FK2 just wider.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the clicks? Are they hyper sensitive like the GPRO/G102? I couldn't use the GPRO because I accidentally clicked so much due to the ultra light buttons. Using an FK1 for 2+ years I've gotten use to the heavier clicks, so it was a big problem. Not that I don't mind lighter clicks, but was constantly clicking M2 by accident... there was just no tension to the clicks.
Click to expand...

The clicks are 5g lighter than the gpro/203/305 and the key travel is shorter.

I think you'll have a bit of a learning period to get acclimated, especially coming from zowie clicks.


----------



## dlul

9000tb said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and so far so good. I can make the left click rub against the right click if I'm pushing the right click inwards on an angle, but realistically no one does this ever so it's not an issue. Someone else mentioned that the scroll makes an odd sound when scrolling upwards, but I think it's designed like that deliberately. The only thing which stands out are the loud mouse feet.


Don't worry, the feet get polished after a few days of use and the sound disappears. They get a bit more static friction in the process. (and corepad skatez are available anyway)


----------



## Leopardi

ewiggle said:


> The clicks are 5g lighter than the gpro/203/305 and the key travel is shorter.
> 
> I think you'll have a bit of a learning period to get acclimated, especially coming from zowie clicks.


Lighter? How did you measure this?

QC on the tensioning seems to be all over the place, lost all my interest to this mouse. I can't be arsed to RMA 5 units again, and receive only hypersensitive units like with the G Pro.


----------



## ewiggle

Leopardi said:


> Lighter? How did you measure this?
> 
> QC on the tensioning seems to be all over the place, lost all my interest to this mouse. I can't be arsed to RMA 5 units again, and receive only hypersensitive units like with the G Pro.


You can just use coins, preferably new ones that don't have gunk on them. Coins have a specific weight and all you do is stack them on top of your buttons until it actuates and then count up the weight of the coins. Or you could use a food scale and do something similar ...


----------



## detto87

ewiggle said:


> The clicks are 5g lighter than the gpro/203/305 and the key travel is shorter.
> 
> I think you'll have a bit of a learning period to get acclimated, especially coming from zowie clicks.


How did you measure that? I wanted to measure my right against my left mouse button.


----------



## ewiggle

detto87 said:


> How did you measure that? I wanted to measure my right against my left mouse button.


You can just use coins, preferably new ones that don't have gunk on them. Coins have a specific weight and all you do is stack them on top of your buttons until it actuates and then count up the weight of the coins. Or you could use a food scale and do something similar ...


----------



## Ino.

Update from me after a lot more use: initially I really liked the glide of the feet, however they quickly seemed to become much slower. That’s a real bummer.

I fixed that by using a few mx310 size hyperglides until fitting hyperglides are available, which should be soon according to them.

Hotline feet in the correct thickness are also available already and I’m getting some of those, never had hotline before so I’m curious.

Otherwise the mouse is holding up great.

Also sorry if info about hyperglides and hotline was mentioned before, I couldn’t keep up with the thread...


----------



## discoprince

Ino. said:


> Hotline feet in the correct thickness are also available already and I’m getting some of those, never had hotline before so I’m curious.



i have competetion hotline skates on my GPRO and its the smoothest most buttery glide i've felt. can only compare it to performance level hotline skates on my G100s (which are also great) and corepadz on my FM UL which are much slower but still smooth.

awaiting my GPW competetion hotlines...

and yeah I've had ample time to break in the stock GPW feet and they are still poop. not terrible - just poop. not sure how they made it passed all the testing phases and feedback from the testers.


----------



## Chirsu

Got mine today, I can make the buttons touch if I intentionally spread my fingers apart and move them inwards while clicking, that's bad. However this doesn't happen with my usual grip. It was 51% out of the box, promising 33 hours with lights off. Batch R0070, had it ordered early in US, but it was shipping to my 3rd world country.
Compared to my FK1 - slightly shorter but fills my hand better. Also it feels slightly wider, but I don't think it will be enough to affect aiming.
Also even though I was using a mouse bungee - it's waaay better to have no cord. My dream mouse so far, love the shape, plastic, fit, buttons, scroll etc. Also the overall quality feels way better compared to my fk1 and g305.
Didn't have time to play with it yet, but it will be a bad test since I've changed my monitor from 60hz 16x10 to 240hz 16x9, so it will be hard to tell if a performance change happened because of the new mouse or monitor.


----------



## Chirsu

cdcd said:


> Distances larger than 2 metres will result in clown cursor


No, it's 20 cm from your mouse in instruction. 2 meters is the cord length.


----------



## popups




----------



## discoprince

popups said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDEVBkiscr0


yeah so I just tested this out on mine and I don't see the internals move at all when plugging in. when pulling the cable out I see slight and im talking slighttttt movement. the one he shows in this video moves quite a bit, either from him doing it over and over or the screws weren't that tight to begin with.


----------



## Avalar

popups said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDEVBkiscr0


Ew.


----------



## vinzbe

ewiggle said:


> You can just use coins, preferably new ones that don't have gunk on them. Coins have a specific weight and all you do is stack them on top of your buttons until it actuates and then count up the weight of the coins. Or you could use a food scale and do something similar ...


Using that method, I get 42g for the G Pro and 47,6g for both G 305 & G Pro Wireless (same for left and right buttons). Basically, the opposite result.


----------



## cx-ray

discoprince said:


> yeah so I just tested this out on mine and I don't see the internals move at all when plugging in. when pulling the cable out I see slight and im talking slighttttt movement. the one he shows in this video moves quite a bit, either from him doing it over and over or the screws weren't that tight to begin with.


That doesn't happen with my mouse either. I have an easy fix for him. Get a big tube of superglue and fill the mouse up completely. Leave to dry for 48h before use


----------



## Chirsu

popups said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDEVBkiscr0


wow, that's a LOT of movement, I don't have any movement at all


----------



## xmr1

Ino. said:


> Update from me after a lot more use: initially I really liked the glide of the feet, however they quickly seemed to become much slower. That’s a real bummer.
> 
> I fixed that by using a few mx310 size hyperglides until fitting hyperglides are available, which should be soon according to them.
> 
> Hotline feet in the correct thickness are also available already and I’m getting some of those, never had hotline before so I’m curious.
> 
> Otherwise the mouse is holding up great.
> 
> Also sorry if info about hyperglides and hotline was mentioned before, I couldn’t keep up with the thread...


I've had the same experience with the stock feet. Maybe they're coated with something and it wears off? Kind of strange.


----------



## ewiggle

vinzbe said:


> Using that method, I get 42g for the G Pro and 47,6g for both G 305 & G Pro Wireless (same for left and right buttons). Basically, the opposite result.


Cool. There's variance for sure. Regarding the G Pro's, I've tested a loooot of those shapes and while some of them (mostly older copies) sit at that low weight, most of them do not anymore. But the good thing is you can measure your mice and get numbers so you can make more objective judgments about the clicks 

Now if everyone could measure there copies, maybe we could get some kind of average ... lol


----------



## gunit2004

Weight reduction to this extent might come with side effects... don't you think? And this doesn't even seem like it would cause in-game issues. A lot of whiney nit picking going on IMO. It's one thing, if the mouse were to feel like crap in the hand due to flexing/creaking or something along those lines, but no, it feels solid and premium.

Looking at the design of the mouse where the micro-USB is directly mounted onto the PCB, is it really surprising to see it move a bit? How do you think they got to the 80g weight? By designing it a certain way. Yes, they could have added an extra PCB for the micro-USB, but at the cost of added weight.

All I care about is in game performance... I don't give 2 craps about how the mouse looks when I have it flipped over upside down while plugging in a cable...

Will wait until I see a legitimate post where someone proves this "issue" is somehow causing them grief in actual gameplay.


----------



## PrincessSlipper

JackCY said:


> Depends on precise unit, some tensioning on Logitech mice can be too generous and makes clicking too light, can probably be adjusted when disassembled :/ It's a drawback of having a tensioning system.
> 
> You wouldn't like my IE3.0 (Omron Japan switches not these newer Chinese ones you find everywhere these days) without tensioning system, that thing is feather light clicking compared to G403. So it does depend on what switch used there is and how much you wear it in, mine on IE3.0 are hella worn in and softened over the nearly decade of use they've been in the mouse. All it takes is getting used to, whether it's switching from light clicks or to them. Shape is important and then having light clicks is a nice advantage, of course if you prefer to rest fingers on buttons then light clicks are not for you with that shape.
> 
> To me even FK1+ is too small on all dimensions, yet G403 fits even though it could be 10+mm longer and I would be totally fine with it, can't have it all though in any single mouse.
> 
> I didn't have a problem with G Pro/102/203 clicks on those that I tried, try a different unit/sample.


the ones with the springs (unlike the G900/G903) can be adjusted by loosening the screws that are on top of the button assembly. it makes the buttons looser. there's an upper and lower screw and you can play with both. G203/G303/GPro can all be adjusted. Dunno about the G Wireless.


----------



## Elrick

popups said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDEVBkiscr0


Another reason why I always WAIT to buy any new Logitech product.

Hoping they will fix this by March 2019, need to wait for confirmation next year now.

Onya Logitech, for again releasing another bogus product instead of checking your own Quality and Assurance :thumb: .


----------



## Chirsu

gunit2004 said:


> Weight reduction to this extent might come with side effects... don't you think? And this doesn't even seem like it would cause in-game issues. A lot of whiney nit picking going on IMO. It's one thing, if the mouse were to feel like crap in the hand due to flexing/creaking or something along those lines, but no, it feels solid and premium.
> 
> Looking at the design of the mouse where the micro-USB is directly mounted onto the PCB, is it really surprising to see it move a bit? How do you think they got to the 80g weight? By designing it a certain way. Yes, they could have added an extra PCB for the micro-USB, but at the cost of added weight.
> 
> All I care about is in game performance... I don't give 2 craps about how the mouse looks when I have it flipped over upside down while plugging in a cable...
> 
> Will wait until I see a legitimate post where someone proves this "issue" is somehow causing them grief in actual gameplay.


I don't have that issue and I don't think many people do, but it would be a big deal for me if I had it. Even slightest change in sensor position can mess you up, I wouldn't be surprised if it had tracking issues when plugged in because a part of the sensor was hidden due to that movement.


----------



## Chirsu

Elrick said:


> Another reason why I always WAIT to buy any new Logitech product.
> 
> Hoping they will fix this by March 2019, need to wait for confirmation next year now.
> 
> Onya Logitech, for again releasing another bogus product instead of checking your own Quality and Assurance :thumb: .


Meh, 4 out of 4 mice(original G Pro, G603, G305, G Pro Wireless) that I bought from logitech were flawless, maybe I am lucky, but I think 95% of products are good and if you are in those unlucky 5% - then you can just RMA.


----------



## nyshak

Doesn't happen on mine.


----------



## Venrar

Elrick said:


> Another reason why I always WAIT to buy any new Logitech product.
> 
> Hoping they will fix this by March 2019, need to wait for confirmation next year now.
> 
> Onya Logitech, for again releasing another bogus product instead of checking your own Quality and Assurance :thumb: .


Once burned twice shy. I was holding back on this too, at least until it hits a shop where I live that I can easily return it to.


----------



## falcon26

I was going to return the G Pro and keep my G305. But I tell you after playing PUBG the last 2 days with the G Pro I could swear I'm playing a lot better with the G Pro. I actually won 2 games last night and averaged around 4 kills per game, which is completely different when I use the G305 and I can barely place in the top 10 and I'm lucky if I kill 1 or 2 people. Heck maybe it's just a placebo effect, but it sure feels like I am playing much better using the G Pro...


----------



## tacomn

I have two Logitech mice, both needed to be rma'd do to issues when I got them . In fact the rma of one needed another rma for another issue upon its arrival of the replacement.


----------



## untouchable247

falcon26 said:


> I was going to return the G Pro and keep my G305. But I tell you after playing PUBG the last 2 days with the G Pro I could swear I'm playing a lot better with the G Pro. I actually won 2 games last night and averaged around 4 kills per game, which is completely different when I use the G305 and I can barely place in the top 10 and I'm lucky if I kill 1 or 2 people. Heck maybe it's just a placebo effect, but it sure feels like I am playing much better using the G Pro...


Those BR games surely aren't good benchmarks for mice. Try cs aimmaps or maybe quake and you'll notice if a mouse suits you or not.


----------



## riskyyy

These logitech mouse feet appear to be a nearly identical material to what benq/zowie was using on their fk2. They start off super slick and matte and then after a little use they get glossy and slow down a bit. I don't mind how the feet break in, but they definitely do slow down. 

After what little testing I could do, I feel like some of the button collision issue might be fixable by taking the mouse apart. unfortunately I don't want to risk not being able to send this defective one back because i broke the stickers etc . The tinkerer in me really wants to open this bad boy up.


----------



## gunit2004

Still feel like wired performance is LOADS better than wireless (at least where I'm gaming)... don't know if it's my wireless router or what but at this point I'm thinking of just removing unnecessary internals (battery, side button mechanisms, magnets) and permanently keeping it on a paracord for the ultimate light 60g-ish god mouse


----------



## P54J

I'm surprised how long mouse is holding on one charging. I went to 28% and decided to charge it.
Within an hour i saw 15-20% charge. Left it for couple of hours afterwards.
Today I see it's still on 50%. After hour it hasn't change a bit. Unplugging - plugging back doesn't change nothing.

Has anyone have similar issue? Mouse doesn't seem to charge (according to LGS) above 50%? 150$ *caugh*


----------



## mksteez

P54J said:


> I'm surprised how long mouse is holding on one charging. I went to 28% and decided to charge it.
> Within an hour i saw 15-20% charge. Left it for couple of hours afterwards.
> Today I see it's still on 50%. After hour it hasn't change a bit. Unplugging - plugging back doesn't change nothing.
> 
> Has anyone have similar issue? Mouse doesn't seem to charge (according to LGS) above 50%? 150$ *caugh*


I think its an LGS glitch. Try restarting your computer and see if the percentage changes.


----------



## P54J

mksteez said:


> I think its an LGS glitch. Try restarting your computer and see if the percentage changes.


After a full reboot it is still on 50%.


----------



## mksteez

P54J said:


> After a full reboot it is still on 50%.




Did you try charging it while it’s off?


----------



## P54J

If you talk about PC - it was plugged in the whole time but i believe i've turned off "USB charging when PC off" function in BIOS.
If LGS - no, it is turned on the whole time.
Charging mouse via some USB charger? Didn't try.
Connecting back to wireless dongle and going back to cable - 50% both scenarios (28hours).


----------



## mksteez

P54J said:


> If you talk about PC - it was plugged in the whole time but i believe i've turned off "USB charging when PC off" function in BIOS.
> 
> If LGS - no, it is turned on the whole time.
> 
> Charging mouse via some USB charger? Didn't try.
> 
> Connecting back to wireless dongle and going back to cable - 50% both scenarios (28hours).




Referring to turning the mouse off while charging. Just flip the switch underneath.


----------



## P54J

mksteez said:


> Referring to turning the mouse off while charging. Just flip the switch underneath.


Turned mouse off
Left it charging for 15 mins
Rebooted PC
Unplugged cord from mouse
Plugged it again, once still off
Turned it on with cable
48% in LGS

I'm gonna leave it turned off and charging for hour or two and see if anything changes. Lights were indicating charging when mouse was turned off, when mouse is on lights don't show that blinking pattern.


----------



## JackCY

untouchable247 said:


> Those BR games surely aren't good benchmarks for mice. Try cs aimmaps or maybe quake and you'll notice if a mouse suits you or not.


I can second that. Try Quake or if you play CS then play CS. All the battle royal mess games are quite awful spray and pray no accuracy no damage.


----------



## Blomkungen

mksteez said:


> I think its an LGS glitch. Try restarting your computer and see if the percentage changes.


Yeah I also think it's something with LGS reading it wrong, mine sat at 70% for hours and then I rebooted and said 100%


----------



## P54J

P54J said:


> Turned mouse off
> Left it charging for 15 mins
> Rebooted PC
> Unplugged cord from mouse
> Plugged it again, once still off
> Turned it on with cable
> 48% in LGS
> 
> I'm gonna leave it turned off and charging for hour or two and see if anything changes. Lights were indicating charging when mouse was turned off, when mouse is on lights don't show that blinking pattern.


Quoting myself... Well, after more than 5 hours, with conditions above (mouse turned off), and with light indicator that mouse is charging (or even has charged fully, with solid lights), it is still on ~47% in LGS.
Each time i have unplugged charging cable and plugged in back again (becuase light indicator shows it's full) it has started to charge again and didn't stop for hour or so. That doesn't sound like LGS glitch, plus the entire time I was on entire different OS.

Anyone got any suggestions? I think it's time to hit Logitech support.


----------



## mksteez

P54J said:


> Quoting myself... Well, after more than 5 hours, with conditions above (mouse turned off), and with light indicator that mouse is charging (or even has charged fully, with solid lights), it is still on ~47% in LGS.
> Each time i have unplugged charging cable and plugged in back again (becuase light indicator shows it's full) it has started to charge again and didn't stop for hour or so. That doesn't sound like LGS glitch, plus the entire time I was on entire different OS.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions? I think it's time to hit Logitech support.


Yeah thats too bad. What LGS version are you using? Im on 9.02.61


----------



## P54J

Firmware for the mouse was up to date (15.0.18). Before I went to download newest LGS I decided to switch from my custom profile (dim lights) to no lights on the mouse. After couple minutes uipon reading your post went back to LGS and boom, 88%. Installed newest LGS now.

Custom lights profile? Lights turned on at all? Too early to say, I'm going to switch full brightness now and see.


----------



## mksteez

P54J said:


> Firmware for the mouse was up to date (15.0.18). Before I went to download newest LGS I decided to switch from my custom profile (dim lights) to no lights on the mouse. After couple minutes uipon reading your post went back to LGS and boom, 88%. Installed newest LGS now.
> 
> Custom lights profile? Lights turned on at all? Too early to say, I'm going to switch full brightness now and see.


LGS is buggy with the Pro Wireless for me. Some days it'll show 93%. last night I charged it and this morning its showing 88%.


----------



## ncck

I've never looked at the percentage - I just look at the lights on the mouse. When it's charging I just wait until the 3 dots are solid green. Also every time you turn it on or wake it from sleep the dots will flash again. Once it gets down to 1 dot I generally charge it - however I've been on the same charge for over a week (leds off) the battery life is great


----------



## MLJS54

Spent all weekend gaming with the GPW. Really nice mouse that's definitely worth the $150 price tag, but I went back to my FK1 due to shape. Hopefully Zowie will release a wireless FK sometime in this century.


----------



## t3ram

After like 30-40h that i now used the G Pro i have to say that i am quite happy with it , shape is good , no problems with the buttons or something else but i will switch back to the UL because i find the G Pro kinda back heavy ;(

So the quest for the perfect mouse goes on


----------



## herbal718

Getting hotline competition skates today. I guess I really lucked out with my copy of the mouse, no issues whatsoever. I will probably get the hyperglides eventually.


----------



## Dunan

I was looking at this mouse myself for a few days, watching reviews, etc, then wondered how long the battery will last over time, and if its anything like any other battery run device, it'll be dead in just 2-3 yrs. That and the DPI button now being on the bottom is making me hold back, as I use it a lot. The 50M click lifespan is nice.

I have the 305 wireless but it's kind of too small and I cant find a way to set up game profiles with it. The side buttons feel super cheap and they 'twang' if you hit them just right with your thumb, and also they are very loud. Tracking is on par with the rival 310, excellent. This one I'm debating on what to do with though, get rid of it, or just stick with the rival 600/310 that I'm currently using, and forget about the G pro wireless, splurge and try the G pro wireless.

But....wireless....lightweight...excellent tracking....50M click rated....recessed side button options.....*bangs head*


----------



## gunit2004

t3ram said:


> After like 30-40h that i now used the G Pro i have to say that i am quite happy with it , shape is good , no problems with the buttons or something else but i will switch back to the UL because i find the G Pro kinda back heavy ;(
> 
> So the quest for the perfect mouse goes on


You find the G Pro wireless back heavy? Surprising... I feel like it's quite balanced (although I use it without the magnetic cover attached).


----------



## gunit2004

Can anyone do a quick test of playing WITH and WITHOUT Logitech Gaming Software open? (in order to close it completely you should be right clicking the icon in your system tray and hitting 'Exit', otherwise it will just run in the background)

I feel like there's a significant difference in aim feel (when I have LGS closed, my aim feels worse). I just want to see if anyone else has this or if I'm just imagining things...

Maybe the automatic surface tuning feature requires LGS to be open or something along those lines? Or the different feeling is coming from something else?


----------



## Rumbledude

Just wanted to mention that I've been having issues with this mouse. Like with every other wireless Logitech mouse I've used (except for the G305) this one randomly tends to release its click, even when I'm still holding it down. Extremely frustrating when playing as a sniper for instance in an FPS as it will randomly unscope. Other people have mentioned that their m1 and m2 rub against each other when held down simultaneously. It seems like Logitech still haven't learned (or simply don't give a ****) from their past quality control issues, especially with G903 and G703. I'm disappointed considering the price they're asking for for the G pro wireless. IMO Logitech can't be relied on for a consistent, high performance gaming mouse


----------



## deepor

Dunan said:


> I was looking at this mouse myself for a few days, watching reviews, etc, then wondered how long the battery will last over time, and if its anything like any other battery run device, it'll be dead in just 2-3 yrs. That and the DPI button now being on the bottom is making me hold back, as I use it a lot. The 50M click lifespan is nice.
> 
> I have the 305 wireless but it's kind of too small and I cant find a way to set up game profiles with it. The side buttons feel super cheap and they 'twang' if you hit them just right with your thumb, and also they are very loud. Tracking is on par with the rival 310, excellent. This one I'm debating on what to do with though, get rid of it, or just stick with the rival 600/310 that I'm currently using, and forget about the G pro wireless, splurge and try the G pro wireless.
> 
> But....wireless....lightweight...excellent tracking....50M click rated....recessed side button options.....*bangs head*


We don't know what they are doing with regards to charging the Lithium-Ion battery in the G-Pro-Wireless. If they are conservative and only make it charge to something like 80% of what it can actually hold, then the battery will be fine for virtually forever. If they charge it 100%, it could be bad like those 2 to 3 years you mention, but you have to keep in mind that you apparently don't have to charge it very often. It seems to be able to run for more than a week before its empty.

About the G305:

They actually used good switches on the side buttons of the G305. The problem is the plastic parts surrounding them. There's too much play there. If you are fine with opening the mouse up, you can fix the mushy feeling of the thumb buttons by putting some extra material between the switches and the buttons, for example a handful layers of scotch tape snippets.

A game profile feature is in the Logitech software, I think? It has to be installed and running for the game profiles to work.


----------



## deepor

Rumbledude said:


> Just wanted to mention that I've been having issues with this mouse. Like with every other wireless Logitech mouse I've used (except for the G305) this one randomly tends to release its click, even when I'm still holding it down. Extremely frustrating when playing as a sniper for instance in an FPS as it will randomly unscope. Other people have mentioned that their m1 and m2 rub against each other when held down simultaneously. It seems like Logitech still haven't learned (or simply don't give a ****) from their past quality control issues, especially with G903 and G703. I'm disappointed considering the price they're asking for for the G pro wireless. IMO Logitech can't be relied on for a consistent, high performance gaming mouse


This happens when a switch is bad. You will have to send this mouse you have back and ask for a new mouse.

On an old mouse, you can fix this kind of issue by oiling the switch. This means opening the mouse and voiding warranty, so this would be a dumb idea for a new $150 mouse.


----------



## Rumbledude

gunit2004 said:


> Can anyone do a quick test of playing WITH and WITHOUT Logitech Gaming Software open? (in order to close it completely you should be right clicking the icon in your system tray and hitting 'Exit', otherwise it will just run in the background)
> 
> I feel like there's a significant difference in aim feel (when I have LGS closed, my aim feels worse). I just want to see if anyone else has this or if I'm just imagining things...
> 
> Maybe the automatic surface tuning feature requires LGS to be open or something along those lines? Or the different feeling is coming from something else?



Honestly, the tracking generally feels really inconsistent on the GPW. I will test out this specific scenario though.


----------



## gunit2004

Rumbledude said:


> Honestly, the tracking generally feels really inconsistent on the GPW. I will test out this specific scenario though.


I mean... I had to resort to going perma-wired for my Pro Wireless in order to get that perfect tracking feel so I blame wireless interference regarding that. Sucks and shouldn't happen with a $150 mouse, but I love the shape so I will just use it wired in the mean time (have a micro USB paracord coming in the mail, so at least it can still feel wireless for the most part).

However, the LGS thing is another difference I noticed in tracking. LGS ON feels much better to me than LGS OFF.


----------



## bovi77

Got my Pro Wireless, cant get used to the high LOD. slightly higher than the G305's and I thought Logitech lowered it since no reviews mention a high LOD. I thought the hero would just take some time to adjust to my mousepad but it's been a week.

I remember people complaining about high LOD on other mice, wanting the lowest LOD. Labelling a mouse unusable for having high LOD. 

The hero sensor has the highest LOD of modern mice yet cannot be adjusted or tuned. It's like a 3090 sensor and people are surprisingly quiet about this fact. For low dpi/sens players it's terrible.


----------



## gunit2004

bovi77 said:


> Got my Pro Wireless, cant get used to the high LOD. slightly higher than the G305's and I thought Logitech lowered it since no reviews mention a high LOD. I thought the hero would just take some time to adjust to my mousepad but it's been a week.
> 
> I remember people complaining about high LOD on other mice, wanting the lowest LOD. Labelling a mouse unusable for having high LOD.
> 
> The hero sensor has the highest LOD of modern mice yet cannot be adjusted or tuned. It's like a 3090 sensor and people are surprisingly quiet about this fact. For low dpi/sens players it's terrible.


It's 2018... there are manufacturers like Coolermaster that allow you to customize all facets of their mice (which cost like $30-40 by the way).... and then you have Logitech.... overpricing the hell out of their products, raking in cash... but they are still using their old ass outdated software that doesn't let you customize LOD... LOL. Think they could pay someone to do that for them...? I guess not. And from what it looks like, their new "G Hub" crap that is coming out just now doesn't allow you to do anything different either.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

I personally hate the G hub, its definitely a step back from LGS. Some how last night when i went into my gpw settings the DPI section was missing the other 2 sections lighting and buttons was there still but when i hit the profile button it defaulted to the standard 4 steps of the mouse, which shouldnt have been possible since i deleted those old profiles..... I hate it if i deleted profiles in LGS they stayed that way. Another thing its like the GPW doesnt have onboard memory, everytime it wakes up it does the rgb cycle on the logo when i specifically set all lights to be off and then when it detects the ghub it turns off as the profile is written. All logitech has to do with LGS is add lift off options high medium low ez.

*EDIT* This guy has the same experience as me https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1708612-lgs-not-detecting-mice-logitech.html


----------



## Neshy414

So i found an odd issue with the mouse, i was just playing a bit this morning when i noticed that my pointer freaked out every time i lifted the mouse. It tried to track centimeters above the pad, so i first thought i broke it, then i noticed that the behaviour only surfaced on areas of the mousepad where the sun was shining on. (As a sidenote, i know that some sensors will track if you point them at a particularly bright lightsource. In this case the sensor was angled straight toward the mousepad, stray sunrays couldn't have gotten in and messed with it.)

Anyways, so i held it above other areas affected by sunlight, like my desk to the same result, however it didn't try to track midair on my black couch table even though it too was covered in sunlight. That made me curious, so i swapped out my mousepad, a GS-R Blue, for my standard black G-SR, and the issue went away. (Initially, if i try it again now with the sun standing a little higher in a different part of the room then it also jumps a bit on the black mousepad, but nowhere near as violently as it does on light coloured surfaces.) 

I went and checked if the same behaviour could be reproduced with other mice and different sensors and tried the 3310 of my ZA which tracked perfectly, then i tried the 3366 of my G403 which also had no issues, and then i gave the Mercury in my G102 a try and would you believe it... it shows the same behaviour as the G Pro, on very bright light coloured surfaces it jumps around and tries to track centimeters in the air. If i'm not mistaken then the word is that the Hero is to some degree based on the Mercury in design, so that they exert the same behaviour is probably not too surprising. 

Sorry for the wall of text but what do you people make of this? The way my gaming room is set up i don't think i'm too bothered about it, but i guess if you are in an environment where your mousepad is covered in sun/a very bright light source for longer periods it could be pretty annoying/unusable.


----------



## Blomkungen

bovi77 said:


> Got my Pro Wireless, cant get used to the high LOD. slightly higher than the G305's and I thought Logitech lowered it since no reviews mention a high LOD. I thought the hero would just take some time to adjust to my mousepad but it's been a week.
> 
> I remember people complaining about high LOD on other mice, wanting the lowest LOD. Labelling a mouse unusable for having high LOD.
> 
> The hero sensor has the highest LOD of modern mice yet cannot be adjusted or tuned. It's like a 3090 sensor and people are surprisingly quiet about this fact. For low dpi/sens players it's terrible.


I play 0,8 sens at 800 DPI in csgo so I don't know if you'd label me a low sensitivity gamer but I have no problems with LOD. Tried 3 mousepads with no issues and I am currently on G640 waiting for new glides to arrive since I didn't enjoy the glide on my QcK heavy or xtrfy pad.


----------



## NovaGOD

Overall pretty good mouse, extremely light for wireless, good shape (albeit a bit small for me) but the buttons are not standard Logitech quality. The R/LMB in my copy made a clicky sound every time i touched them lightly, i could live with that but they became sticky after 2 weeks of use and rarely LMB double clicks, it's especially annoying when spraying in csgo. Logitech EU refuses RMA and instead they offer me a g903(!) or money back, i really don't get it, it's a faulty/bad QC product and they should replace it. Never buying from them again they can't even honor a simple RMA request, i'll wait for amazon where returns are easy.


----------



## Ankore

gunit2004 said:


> I mean... I had to resort to going perma-wired for my Pro Wireless in order to get that perfect tracking feel so I blame wireless interference regarding that. Sucks and shouldn't happen with a $150 mouse, but I love the shape so I will just use it wired in the mean time (have a micro USB paracord coming in the mail, so at least it can still feel wireless for the most part).
> 
> However, the LGS thing is another difference I noticed in tracking. LGS ON feels much better to me than LGS OFF.


Where did you get the micro USB paracord?


----------



## T0XiiC

NovaGOD said:


> Overall pretty good mouse, extremely light for wireless, good shape (albeit a bit small for me) but the buttons are not standard Logitech quality. The R/LMB in my copy made a clicky sound every time i touched them lightly, i could live with that but they became sticky after 2 weeks of use and rarely LMB double clicks, it's especially annoying when spraying in csgo. Logitech EU refuses RMA and instead they offer me a g903(!) or money back, i really don't get it, it's a faulty/bad QC product and they should replace it. Never buying from them again they can't even honor a simple RMA request, i'll wait for amazon where returns are easy.



If they ask you if you want ur money back, how is that bad support? Some other companies would be worse. I assume they cant offer you another GPWL cause they are out of stock while making a fixed version of the GPWL cause of the Buttons Rubbing together issue.


----------



## ncck

I'm playing fine with LGS not running. I installed it, turned off the LED, set my dpi levels, then set the software to not launch with windows and restarted... no issues


----------



## Pirx

Kommando Kodiak said:


> I personally hate the G hub, its definitely a step back from LGS. Some how last night when i went into my gpw settings the DPI section was missing the other 2 sections lighting and buttons was there still but when i hit the profile button it defaulted to the standard 4 steps of the mouse, which shouldnt have been possible since i deleted those old profiles..... I hate it if i deleted profiles in LGS they stayed that way. Another thing its like the GPW doesnt have onboard memory, everytime it wakes up it does the rgb cycle on the logo when i specifically set all lights to be off and then when it detects the ghub it turns off as the profile is written. All logitech has to do with LGS is add lift off options high medium low ez.
> 
> *EDIT* This guy has the same experience as me https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1708612-lgs-not-detecting-mice-logitech.html




that's me. unfortunately, one can read on the net that g hub will replace lgs at some point. well, i can only hope that point is far in the future, since g hub simply doesn't do what lgs does. it can't write to the internal memory of the mouse, apparently. i was unable to turn off lighting effects permanently with g hub, nor could i access the internal profile on the g203 / g305. it just crashed when i tried this. 

now interestingly, after several reinstalls and reboots, my mice are being recognized in lgs if i connect them to one specific usb 2.0 port of the 10 or so my board has. 

i found other threads saying that i should run lgs in administrator mode, or delete the whole program folder it creates, including some .json files that might not be deleted automatically upon uninstall.

i 'll try more of this at home.

anyway, this g hub is terrible software for an excellent mouse. i mean, if one could simply uninstall it and be done with it, but it fubar'ed my working lgs too.


----------



## NovaGOD

T0XiiC said:


> If they ask you if you want ur money back, how is that bad support? Some other companies would be worse. I assume they cant offer you another GPWL cause they are out of stock while making a fixed version of the GPWL cause of the Buttons Rubbing together issue.


Well they never mentioned they're out of stock or something, they just offered me a refund or a completely different mouse and they told me that they "can't send me the same model due to the defect i specified" which doesn't make any sense to me. 

Ok sure i could get my money back and re-order from their online store (it's not out of stock i checked) but still it's more of a hassle to me than sending me a replacement unit directly.


----------



## munchzilla

Ankore said:


> Where did you get the micro USB paracord?


I believe both CeeSa (EU) and paraflex (US/Canada) make them on request.


----------



## bovi77

Blomkungen said:


> I play 0,8 sens at 800 DPI in csgo so I don't know if you'd label me a low sensitivity gamer but I have no problems with LOD. Tried 3 mousepads with no issues and I am currently on G640 waiting for new glides to arrive since I didn't enjoy the glide on my QcK heavy or xtrfy pad.


if you are ok with high LOD, that's fine. 

I misspoke previously. High LOD affects gamers whose style involves more repositions (lifting) of the mouse, not low sens. High LOD sensor will move on it's own when you lift or lower the mouse. The amount of movement increases with higher dpi and slower lifting/lowering. So a very low sensitivity at low dpi and fast lifting would reduce this pointer movement. However do note the pointer moves twice, since lift & lower so it's ideal to have low LOD (unless you are used to high LOD and objectively play better with it). 

Many users have over the years pushed for lower LODs and finally in the last 2 years most gaming mice do have low LOD. Hero sensor is reversing this.


----------



## nyshak

Hm, I don't think the LOD on my GPW is higher than on my G Pro (wired). No problems with it at all.


----------



## Blomkungen

I notice absolutely no difference from my original wired gpro though. At 2 credit cards I have absolutely no tracking at all which would mean the tracking drops out under somewhere under 1,5mm.


----------



## Dunan

deepor said:


> Dunan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at this mouse myself for a few days, watching reviews, etc, then wondered how long the battery will last over time, and if its anything like any other battery run device, it'll be dead in just 2-3 yrs. That and the DPI button now being on the bottom is making me hold back, as I use it a lot. The 50M click lifespan is nice.
> 
> I have the 305 wireless but it's kind of too small and I cant find a way to set up game profiles with it. The side buttons feel super cheap and they 'twang' if you hit them just right with your thumb, and also they are very loud. Tracking is on par with the rival 310, excellent. This one I'm debating on what to do with though, get rid of it, or just stick with the rival 600/310 that I'm currently using, and forget about the G pro wireless, splurge and try the G pro wireless.
> 
> But....wireless....lightweight...excellent tracking....50M click rated....recessed side button options.....*bangs head*
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know what they are doing with regards to charging the Lithium-Ion battery in the G-Pro-Wireless. If they are conservative and only make it charge to something like 80% of what it can actually hold, then the battery will be fine for virtually forever. If they charge it 100%, it could be bad like those 2 to 3 years you mention, but you have to keep in mind that you apparently don't have to charge it very often. It seems to be able to run for more than a week before its empty.
> 
> About the G305:
> 
> They actually used good switches on the side buttons of the G305. The problem is the plastic parts surrounding them. There's too much play there. If you are fine with opening the mouse up, you can fix the mushy feeling of the thumb buttons by putting some extra material between the switches and the buttons, for example a handful layers of scotch tape snippets.
> 
> A game profile feature is in the Logitech software, I think? It has to be installed and running for the game profiles to work.
Click to expand...

I can deal with the switches, personally I think Logitech didn't care too much about the noise of them as everytime there's a pic of a gamer they have headphones on.
What I can't seem to figure out though is to get the game profiles to work. Pretty easy in steelseries software, and I haven't had a Logitech mouse or use their software in years. I have to do some research on how to do them. I've only had the mouse a week and have barely used it. 😞


----------



## boogdud

bovi77 said:


> Many users have over the years pushed for lower LODs and finally in the last 2 years most gaming mice do have low LOD. Hero sensor is reversing this.


That's a real shame if true, we spent years telling manufacturers that high LOD was not optimal. Now we're back to cutting corners and taking away choice of LOD to save some money on development (and still charging $150 for a mouse).


----------



## ewiggle

boogdud said:


> That's a real shame if true, we spent years telling manufacturers that high LOD was not optimal. Now we're back to cutting corners and taking away choice of LOD to save some money on development (and still charging $150 for a mouse).


Unfortunately for me, the newest hero sensor has a lower LOD than the others. Wish they would give me the option to control it myself.


----------



## Rumbledude

gunit2004 said:


> I mean... I had to resort to going perma-wired for my Pro Wireless in order to get that perfect tracking feel so I blame wireless interference regarding that. Sucks and shouldn't happen with a $150 mouse, but I love the shape so I will just use it wired in the mean time (have a micro USB paracord coming in the mail, so at least it can still feel wireless for the most part).
> 
> However, the LGS thing is another difference I noticed in tracking. LGS ON feels much better to me than LGS OFF.



Today I felt it more than ever. *** is this **** Logitech? At some points, be it just a split second, it didn't track at all. This was with LGS on, wireless.


----------



## gunit2004

Rumbledude said:


> Today I felt it more than ever. *** is this **** Logitech? At some points, be it just a split second, it didn't track at all. This was with LGS on, wireless.


My issue was not so much that it was completely losing tracking... it was tracking okay, but my movements felt kind of too quick and jittery and caused me to overshoot and miss shots all the time (by quick, I don't mean response time but think of what it feels like when your sensitivity is set too high). Wired also felt a lot more snappy and quick in response time, making wireless feel like it was introducing delay.

It's been a while since I've used my G900 or G403 wireless mice, but I don't recall those mice feeling like that when playing wireless.


----------



## gunit2004

Another odd thing I noticed (but turns out to be a benefit for me) is that when the mouse is plugged in wired, the main mouse buttons are not accidentally activated by me anymore... as though having the cable weighing down the PCB a little bit somehow makes the buttons just a tad harder to activate (which I like).

The difference to me is quite significant because after running wired, I was able to remove the tape I had on the right click button to prevent accidental clicks.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Rumbledude said:


> Today I felt it more than ever. *** is this **** Logitech? At some points, be it just a split second, it didn't track at all. This was with LGS on, wireless.


I think there is something really buggy with LGS and G Hub with wireless. Had constant trouble with my G933 wireless headphones for about a year even though they worked perfectly fine for the first year I had them. Constant disconnects, limited range and annoying beeping. Tried everything to fix it (fw update, reinstall LGS, hardware resets) and assumed it was hardware related like a dodgy battery or receiver malfunction.

Just last night I decided to try G Hub and uninstalled LGS. The problem with my headphones was still there further confirming that it must be hardware related but I didn't like G Hub so uninstalled it too. I couldn't be bothered reinstalling LGS and started up Shadow of the Tomb Raider. My headphones were working perfectly! Can't believe I put up with it for a year and such an easy fix LOL!


----------



## VESPA5

DazzaInOz said:


> I think there is something really buggy with LGS and G Hub with wireless. Had constant trouble with my G933 wireless headphones for about a year even though they worked perfectly fine for the first year I had them. Constant disconnects, limited range and annoying beeping. Tried everything to fix it (fw update, reinstall LGS, hardware resets) and assumed it was hardware related like a dodgy battery or receiver malfunction.


I had the same thing happen to my G703. Initially, the wireless connectivity got so bad that I had the USB receiver sitting on my desk about 4" away from the mouse. And after a few firmware updates, all of a sudden, the USB receiver has decent range where I can sit on my rig which about 3+ feet away.


----------



## voidpointer

Got it to 68g by removing the unused sidebuttons and panel, powerplay wires and cutting off the bottom part where you can stash the receiver.
I also had to fix the button gap by using some sandpaper.
Thinking about ordering a 100mAh battery to gain another -3g.


----------



## Venrar

First few seconds, shape feels good. Pleasantly smaller than the ultralight pro. Buttons ok, no button wobble. If it doesn't cause cramping or discomfort it might be by main.


----------



## Spaldor

gunit2004 said:


> My issue was not so much that it was completely losing tracking... it was tracking okay, but my movements felt kind of too quick and jittery and caused me to overshoot and miss shots all the time (by quick, I don't mean response time but think of what it feels like when your sensitivity is set too high). Wired also felt a lot more snappy and quick in response time, making wireless feel like it was introducing delay.



I did experience the same. In wired mode tracking feels perfectly fine. Wireless however I have a hard time to do small adjustments especially when in spray down (CS GO). I blame the sensor for that not the wireless connection. I guess that in wireless mode the HERO 16k sacrifices some performance for battery life.


----------



## Venrar

Is it just me or does the battery indicator in LGS not work at all? It's been stuck at 48% for two hours.


----------



## deepor

Venrar said:


> Is it just me or does the battery indicator in LGS not work at all? It's been stuck at 48% for two hours.


A few pages back in this thread, there were people discussing the same problem. It seemed like it's just a bug in the software. I remember one of them said it jumped to 100% after a reboot.


----------



## P54J

LGS or battery or both? After hours of charging battery was ~48% regardless if was charging when turned off or not, with LGS or without. Then I've changed light present from dimmed lights to no lights and after couple of minutes battery was in LGS at ~88%. Current/voltage of battery stuff affecting reads? Can't really say but the 3 DPI lights on the mouse when charging and turned off should be best most accurate indication of battery level -- that was more or less the conclusion. 

I wonder because, if that's true above, issue should be universal to the model, then everyone would complain and have the same symptoms. Didn't hear much complains tho. 
Hmmmm


----------



## Blomkungen

It's a software bug I'd say where it doesn't update properly or hangs the displayed percentage.


----------



## Venrar

Blomkungen said:


> It's a software bug I'd say where it doesn't update properly or hangs the displayed percentage.


Good to know. I was worried it was defective.


----------



## Blomkungen

Nah mine shows completely silly percentages when charging but when I plug it out and check a few hours later or so it's close to full.


----------



## chakku

Have the Hotline Games Competition feet sitting here collecting dust while I wait for the GPOW to be released in New Zealand.. The only site that has it listed has the release date set at 5th October. I wonder why it's so late here? It's already out in Australia last I checked.


----------



## Ephant

Sent mine back today mainly due to the size. Hurts a bit because I got it quite "cheap" (114€).

I can say this with confidence though: low weight wireless is the future.


----------



## Blomkungen

chakku said:


> Have the Hotline Games Competition feet sitting here collecting dust while I wait for the GPOW to be released in New Zealand.. The only site that has it listed has the release date set at 5th October. I wonder why it's so late here? It's already out in Australia last I checked.


I just got my hotline games feet. Very good glide as usual from the start but I don't know why I got 4 sets when I ordered two. Well I won't complain I guess.


----------



## Elrick

chakku said:


> I wonder why it's so late here? It's already out in Australia last I checked.


But not selling all to well.

They were hoping a mad rush to clear all the stock off shelves but alas it never happened, I wonder why?

You could always buy it off us, then pay the GST on top of the gaping price tag for an early release  .


----------



## trism

Elrick said:


> But not selling all to well.
> 
> They were hoping a mad rush to clear all the stock off shelves but alas it never happened, I wonder why?
> 
> You could always buy it off us, then pay the GST on top of the gaping price tag for an early release /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif .


Uh, it sold out in Europe. I just got mine yesterday even though I ordered weeks ago. I think it has been a bigger success than they anticipated.

My copy is flawless. I can get the buttons to grind but I'd have to grip it very weird for that to happen. The shape is just phenomenal and what I was waiting for. The first Logitech since G400 that I really like. Buttons are tactile and I don't actuate them by accident like with G303/G203/G Pro.

I wouldn't say this a medium plus sized. It's rather small. Small to medium. Nothing like the Sensei.


----------



## vanir1337

trism said:


> I wouldn't say this a medium plus sized. It's rather small. Small to medium. Nothing like the Sensei.


The Sensei is wider at the butt I give you that, but still, the GPW isn't near a small mouse.


----------



## trism

vanir1337 said:


> The Sensei is wider at the butt I give you that, but still, the GPW isn't near a small mouse.


For me it is. Maybe medium is better, definitely not medium to big. I was pleasantly surprised as people kept saying it's close to the Sensei (at least before anyone had it). The height is the only thing going for it "bigger" size-wise and that's rarely an issue for a claw grip. The major measurement contributing to the size for me is the width. Xornet 2, for example, is way too wide. GPW feels like FK2 with smaller butt/taller mid basically, just better as the height gives the possibility of added control (by forcing it more "into the palm"). I think it could feel bigger though if the hump was like it is on ZA series.


----------



## popups

trism said:


> Uh, it sold out in Europe. I just got mine yesterday even though I ordered weeks ago. I think it has been a bigger success than they anticipated.
> 
> My copy is flawless. I can get the buttons to grind but I'd have to grip it very weird for that to happen. The shape is just phenomenal and what I was waiting for. The first Logitech since G400 that I really like. Buttons are tactile and I don't actuate them by accident like with G303/G203/G Pro.


Sold out? Maybe there isn't many around because a lot of them were sent back for various reasons. Logitech is probably very busy trying to fix the issues before they send another batch out.

Your copy is not flawless. That's a fact.


----------



## Blomkungen

I'd say mine is flawless as well. I can force the mouse buttons to touch eachother with a very unnatural grip and far more force than one would ever use but other than that it tracks just as well as my wired pro and feels better. I guess the stock feet were awful but they always are so.


----------



## trism

popups said:


> Sold out? Maybe there isn't many around because a lot of them were sent back for various reasons. Logitech is probably very busy trying to fix the issues before they send another batch out.
> 
> Your copy is not flawless. That's a fact.


Yes. It was out of stock. The retailers here just got their stock on Tuesday. I ordered directly from Logitech on 9/2 and it was sent on Tuesday 9/18. Batch 1830.

With flawless I mean that there aren't any noticeable flaws. If you take flawless as literally, then I would have to say that it is rare to get any product as flawless. The button actuation forces seem pretty much identical, PCB doesn't move by attaching the cord, the wheel feels notchy and good. So far the best Logitech mouse I have owned QC wise since some of the MX510/MX518/G400's.


----------



## chakku

Elrick said:


> But not selling all to well.
> 
> They were hoping a mad rush to clear all the stock off shelves but alas it never happened, I wonder why?
> 
> You could always buy it off us, then pay the GST on top of the gaping price tag for an early release  .


Then the warranty process would be a nightmare though, so even if I were desperate enough to buy it from outside the country it isn't worth it for that reason alone.


----------



## killuchen

Sorry for asking a dumb question. But is there a way to get the mouse to charge while my pc is on? My mouse will only charge when my pc is turned off while the mouse is plugged in.


----------



## Blomkungen

I can guarantee you it is charging with the PC on. LGS just seems bugged in reporting percentages.


----------



## munchzilla

I reinstalled the software and rebooted and now it's displaying the charging fine... first install didn't want to show charging percentages correctly for some reason, it was always at 48%.


----------



## killuchen

Ahh gotcha! When it's plugged in, the software shows the charging symbol. When I unplug it and use wireless mode it shows the same % before I tried charging. Just making sure! Thanks guys


----------



## nyshak

The only minor issue with mine is that LGS won't go to 100%, it gets stuck at 99%. Not a big deal, I just stop charging then. The first charge has lasted for 2 weeks and one day with 19% remaining. I'll let it go lower before recharging this time.


----------



## ToTheSun!

nyshak said:


> The only minor issue with mine is that LGS won't go to 100%, it gets stuck at 99%. Not a big deal, I just stop charging then. The first charge has lasted for 2 weeks and one day with 19% remaining. I'll let it go lower before recharging this time.


On my G703, it always did that. It stuck to 99% for A LONG WHILE. If I let it sit there, though, it would eventually reach 100%. It's most likely a software bug.


----------



## ncck

killuchen said:


> Ahh gotcha! When it's plugged in, the software shows the charging symbol. When I unplug it and use wireless mode it shows the same % before I tried charging. Just making sure! Thanks guys


I haven't cheked LGS when charging, I do it this way

Turn off mouse, charge until the blinking lights show 3 solid green dots, then done. Funny enough since I did my last full charge I'm still seeing 3 dots when powering on the mouse.. this battery lasts a LONG time. LEDs off of course. True I don't have as much time to play games anymore but the battery life is still outstanding!


----------



## trism

Ok, now that I have two days of gaming done, I think this shape isn't suitable for me. It's just not giving me enough support. It feels... awkward. Originally I judged only based on surfing and playing Minecraft. Aurora, which is smaller by dimensions, gives much more support and I just can't get used to this at all. Flicks connect fine but tracking is like having a seizure. Sigh, I was hoping for an end game mouse but I think this is a cheeseless tunnel for me.

I'm not sure but these skates feel super bad too. I had to switch to a coated pad from GSR to be able to play. Also, the sensor is located too high up for my taste.

I'm thinking about putting mine on sale in Finland, if anyone here is interested. At least the buttons are much better than G Pro/G203/G303. No accidental clicks so far.


----------



## Venrar

I'm really liking it. Quality mouse. Quality shape.


----------



## Kenji

So I have this mouse and I also have a router within 2M so what channel does the mouse run on so I can avoid conflicts?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Kenji said:


> So I have this mouse and I also have a router within 2M so what channel does the mouse run on so I can avoid conflicts?


Logitech mice use 2.4 GHz.


----------



## nyshak

My router is less than 1m away from it. No problems. The only thing I don't really like about the GPW after a few weeks are the main buttons. To me they are a step back from the G Pro. The feel mushy, especially when the cable is not plugged in. Also, you kinda feel a click over the hole mouse. It's like the shell transport the vibration of the click over the hole length of the mouse. Nothing big, just a minor flaw in my book.


----------



## Melan

Bluetooth seems to interfere pretty bad with logitech wireless. Wireless router (unless it's in n-only mode) is pretty much not an issue.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Melan said:


> Bluetooth seems to interfere pretty bad with logitech wireless. Wireless router (unless it's in n-only mode) is pretty much not an issue.


Yeah. My router is also less than 2m away and no issues with my G703, both with the USB receiver and the Powerplay receiver. My MX Master at work is near 2 different wireless networks and has no problem maintaining perfect tracking. I figure a single router will never cause any problems.


----------



## trism

nyshak said:


> My router is less than 1m away from it. No problems. The only thing I don't really like about the GPW after a few weeks are the main buttons. To me they are a step back from the G Pro. The feel mushy, especially when the cable is not plugged in. Also, you kinda feel a click over the hole mouse. It's like the shell transport the vibration of the click over the hole length of the mouse. Nothing big, just a minor flaw in my book.


That's quite funny how different our opinions are. For me the buttons are probably the biggest improvement over G Pro. They feel like regular buttons, crisp, good movement, easy to spam... Quite close to Sensei 310 and G900, which both have the top position in my ranking list for button feel. G Pro on the other hand doesn't have "clicks" but strips you just press down without any proper button feel. They don't give good feedback and fast-clicking just doesn't work - my finger gets stuck in the actuated position. On top of that they are so easy to click accidentally. So far zero accidental clicks with GPW and I don't see that happening.

The shape is slowly starting to feel decent. I can still switch to a Kinzu or Aurora to get an immediate boost in accuracy, but at least the pain I got at the beginning seems to go away. I wish the back would be a bit wider with more \ / curved, and the front would be lower as the fingers stay quite high.

The buttons are still not loosened up, so they are not grinding unless forced to. Regular usage for me and around 10% battery used in 3-4 days. Impressed.


----------



## Blomkungen

Melan said:


> Bluetooth seems to interfere pretty bad with logitech wireless. Wireless router (unless it's in n-only mode) is pretty much not an issue.


I have my phone 30 cm from the mousepad with bt on and connected to a smartwatch and I notice no issues


----------



## SmashTV

Yeah I have a router close by, my own WiFi adapter, wireless headphones, my phone with its WiFi and Bluetooth for my watch, my desktop Bluetooth adapter going on, and all doubled because the S/O's desk is next to mine and with similar hardware with a laptop server connected in between wirelessly too. 

Neither of our mice (G305s) have wireless issues.


----------



## 123atomsk

Has anyone confirmed whether or not the actual PCB/sensor is moving during play/use? My batch 1828 GPW didn't have any issues with the charging port tugging the sensor/PCB positioning for a while and now I've noticed it will tug it quite generously upon removal. I wonder if this is indicative of loose screw attaching the PCB to the shell -- won't know for sure until my skates come in and I pry it open.


----------



## discoprince

123atomsk said:


> Has anyone confirmed whether or not the actual PCB/sensor is moving during play/use?


i havent had any issues during play or plugging/unplugging it. batch 1824


----------



## CorruptBE

No issues here either, batch 1825.

After longer usage my only 2 (or more aching to 1,5) complaints:

- The default skates are not that great
- The buttons miss the more "direct" feel of the G303/G Pro/G900

Though I consider the buttons less of an issue as they probably had to go with a certain design to keep the weight low.


----------



## popups

The main buttons are decent, nothing special, it doesn't even feel like the spring improves anything. They also rub while holding down one button all the way and pressing the other button. It's not hard to make the buttons rub with a 1-3-1 grip when you hold the button down all the way. It doesn't feel like they rub when you only press the buttons down enough to actuate the switch. The design is very flimsy and has a lot of unnecessary travel, which makes the mouse feel cheap. I feel like the main buttons might be the worst pretensioning design they have made so far. The G303 and Pro -- based off my memory -- had much better buttons. Does not feel like $150+ quality.

Speaking of quality. The wheel rattles a little bit and feels like another cheap mechanical encoder similar to Finalmouse products. I constantly accidentally scroll with this encoder. The plastic of the mouse also feels rough and cheap. The mouse feet feel like they are straight plastic like the sensor ring on a G100s rather than PTFE. The mouse 2 switch is much lighter than mouse 1. Personally, I prefer the lightness of the mouse 2 switch because all I have to do is think about pressing the button to get to actuate, which is so much faster than what the average person wants. The packaging doesn't make you feel like you bought a $150+ mouse and the box for the button covers was torn. There's probably some more stuff to experience...

The shape isn't horrible, but I am no fan. The back feels thinner than the front, giving you a feeling of a V shape. The size doesn't give me that palm support I would want, it's as if the mouse was 10mm shorter I wouldn't notice. It's more comfortable than the Scream1/Pro, but I don't feel like I have the same precision/control as I do with the Finalmouse. The arch makes it feel like your fingers are a little too high. The shape doesn't fill me with confidence and the coating exacerbates that. The shape of the sides and the size of the rear makes it hard for me to keep the mouse straight in my hand once I start swiping. At least I don't get cramps and my fingers are not dying. I rather use the Zowie FK or even the Finalmouse Pro.

I haven't got enough time to make a definitive judgment on the sensor. It feels a little off, but quick to respond compared to something like the 3310. The wireless feels a little weird like the G403 did. I think I prefer the 3366 over the HERO2.


----------



## sprite08

3310 (KPM and Zowie) has removed auto correction better than 3366 and hero sensor


----------



## Avalar

sprite08 said:


> 3310 (KPM and Zowie) has removed auto correction better than 3366 and hero sensor


Define better? Idk what I'm supposed to interpret from those lines. It could be that you just drew them exactly that way.


----------



## Melan

Blomkungen said:


> I have my phone 30 cm from the mousepad with bt on and connected to a smartwatch and I notice no issues





SmashTV said:


> Yeah I have a router close by, my own WiFi adapter, wireless headphones, my phone with its WiFi and Bluetooth for my watch, my desktop Bluetooth adapter going on, and all doubled because the S/O's desk is next to mine and with similar hardware with a laptop server connected in between wirelessly too.
> 
> Neither of our mice (G305s) have wireless issues.


Check your polling plots.


----------



## CorruptBE

I assume WiFi doesn't matter if I'm only using 5Ghz?


----------



## Blomkungen

Melan said:


> Check your polling plots.


When I can hold my own and notice no difference from my ceesa wired gpro in FPL and 3000+ elo faceit games I think it's fine.
Never done what you suggest though so link me to how I can do it and I will.


----------



## nyshak

popups said:


> The main buttons are decent, nothing special, it doesn't even feel like the spring improves anything. They also rub while holding down one button all the way and pressing the other button. It's not hard to make the buttons rub with a 1-3-1 grip when you hold the button down all the way. It doesn't feel like they rub when you only press the buttons down enough to actuate the switch. The design is very flimsy and has a lot of unnecessary travel, which makes the mouse feel cheap. I feel like the main buttons might be the worst pretensioning design they have made so far. The G303 and Pro -- based off my memory -- had much better buttons. Does not feel like $150+ quality.


Your memory is fine. I have the G Pro wired as well, used it before the wireless. The clicks are miles ahead. Still, I use the wireless over the wired due to its main feature and the more standard-shape. Which is surprising, I like the "egg-shape" of the wired version very much.
If the build quality of the Astrum is better than that of the GPW though, then I guess I will switch to that. Shape seems even better and when you compare wireless with a paracord, it is only worth it if you don't compromise on shape.


----------



## ToTheSun!

CorruptBE said:


> I assume WiFi doesn't matter if I'm only using 5Ghz?


It doesn't matter either way, but, yeah, 5 GHz won't interfere.


----------



## Melan

Blomkungen said:


> When I can hold my own and notice no difference from my ceesa wired gpro in FPL and 3000+ elo faceit games I think it's fine.
> Never done what you suggest though so link me to how I can do it and I will.


Download mouse tester. https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1590569-mousetester-software-reloaded.html#post_24873089

Open the program, start moving mouse in circular motion around the pad and press F2, keep moving for 2-3 seconds and while moving press F2 again. Then just press "plot" and go to Interval vs Time. If you'll have spikes there over 2ms, I very much doubt you "notice no difference from your ceesa wired gpro in FPL and 3000+ elo faceit games while thinking it's fine".


----------



## popups

nyshak said:


> If the build quality of the Astrum is better than that of the GPW though, then I guess I will switch to that. Shape seems even better and when you compare wireless with a paracord, it is only worth it if you don't compromise on shape.


I think I will settle on a Finalmouse Scream/Pro or the Astrum.

I don't know what Finalmouse is planning to do in a few months now that they decided to "discontinue" their best product. The Astrum doesn't even exist yet. If the Astrum actually gets made, that will probably be the mouse I use from now on considering the shapes and firmware. Relative to other mice, I think the Finalmouse is actually a very good mouse, I miss using it even though I didn't find it the most comfortable. The Astrum has to do everything better to beat the Finalmouse, I don't think marketing gimmicks is going to do it.

The HERO2 sensor and Pro Wireless haven't won me over so far. It's a great concept and they met their design numbers, but it doesn't feel like a major success. I rather use the wired 3366 Pro with reshaped sides, but they want to kill the 3366 for their HERO sensors. So I guess I will pass on all Logitech mice for now until they refocus their goals. I still got my 66g and quick G100s to use until the next best Logitech.


----------



## Elrick

popups said:


> The HERO2 sensor and Pro Wireless haven't won me over so far. It's a great concept and they met their design numbers, but it doesn't feel like a major success.


Now you've done it because all the G FK supporters shall be sharpening their pitch forks and lighting the podium, to which you shall be stabbed and burned upon :devil-smi .



popups said:


> I rather use the wired 3366 Pro with reshaped sides, but they want to kill the 3366 for their HERO sensors. So I guess I will pass on all Logitech mice for now until they refocus their goals. I still got my 66g and quick G100s to use until the next best Logitech.


Kind of agree but there are other manufacturers that offer something interesting like the Owl Eye Roccat Kone Pure (very cheap but decent), the Ancient Ducky M still my all time fave using a 3310 sensor. Also a host of other smaller manufacturers like Nixeus (surprised what's given considering the price) and Dream Machines (getting there) range.

There's always something being released and it's up to every hard core collector to pick them up and try them out. Giving up or walking away isn't a logical conclusion because not one single manufacturer can indeed produce something that is 100% to your liking. It has never occurred within our history and it may never be achieved in your life time.


----------



## Blomkungen

Melan said:


> Download mouse tester. https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1590569-mousetester-software-reloaded.html#post_24873089
> 
> Open the program, start moving mouse in circular motion around the pad and press F2, keep moving for 2-3 seconds and while moving press F2 again. Then just press "plot" and go to Interval vs Time. If you'll have spikes there over 2ms, I very much doubt you "notice no difference from your ceesa wired gpro in FPL and 3000+ elo faceit games while thinking it's fine".


The blue one is the ceesa cabled pro, don't know why it has that massive spike in the start of the plot. 

https://imgur.com/a/x6p5ezO


----------



## Menthalion

Weird how people seem to think G303 buttons are comparable to the G403 / G Pro buttons. G303 buttons are so much better than the light 403 / ultralight Pro buttons (Had 2 of all of them).

My GProW buttons are almost identical to G303's.


----------



## Aquilinx

Can the powerplay mousepad charge the gpro wireless after changing the feet to 0.8mm？


----------



## popups

The actuation force of the switch doesn't define the quality of the buttons entirely. Most people purely judge buttons by the force necessary to actuate the switch. The variance in actuation force of each switch varies so much it's not even something people should evaluate. There are so many other characteristics to judge buttons.


----------



## Melan

Blomkungen said:


> The blue one is the ceesa cabled pro, don't know why it has that massive spike in the start of the plot.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/x6p5ezO


You're doing it wrong. Just use wireless gpro.


----------



## Blomkungen

Ah I'm doing it wrong because I compared them both in the same picture with the dual device function? Isn't that kind of the point of the dual mouse function? 

This is the best form of argumentation. Ask for proof, get provided proof, disregard proof on a whim and say you are doing it wrong. Go ahead and show me your graphs instead if you even own both products.


----------



## Melan

No, it's not. You're not supposed to use dual device function to compare polling plots. It's used to compare other thing.

Here, G305. Same wireless tech. Occasional 2ms spikes are a given since I'm not in interference free environment.


----------



## CorruptBE

My plot looks a lot cleaner but yeah, very occasional 2 ms spikes. Maybe I should enable 2.4 Ghz on the WiFi and compare.


----------



## Blomkungen

Here's the single wired one I did earlier

https://imgur.com/bw0jLrw

Seems quite similar with worse spikes for me. Also if you are able to notice those huge sub 1 ms spikes I guess you are r0ach level


----------



## Melan

Problem aren’t 1ms spikes, it’s consistent 3-7ms spikes which tend to pop up with wireless mice. I just want to see if I’m being so special with my G305 behaving like a cheap office wireless mouse.


----------



## deepor

Melan said:


> Problem aren’t 1ms spikes, it’s consistent 3-7ms spikes which tend to pop up with wireless mice. I just want to see if I’m being so special with my G305 behaving like a cheap office wireless mouse.


I experimented with a G305 here:

I seem to get one spike every 30 seconds or so. Playing around with that mousetester program, I can't create a log with one full minute without any spike, there will always be at least one.

What's interesting is that there's also 0ms reports at that same time as the spike. I guess when that problem happens in the wireless connection, the receiver will afterwards spam all missing reports at the same time to the PC, the first one will be seen as delayed, and the rest then as 0ms?

My wireless setup here is pretty clean I think. The house is a single-family home, the neighbours are like that as well on this side of the road. In the room here, there's a wireless router and it's perhaps three meters away from the mouse. The receiver of the mouse is right next to the mouse pad using the extension cable that came in the G305 box.


----------



## 508859

Did anyone try corepad skatez for GPW? they seem to be not thick enough, just 1-2mm short of what I would expect. 
Just installed them yesterday, and now it's like they are scratching the mouse pad.


----------



## CorruptBE

Mine are all consistent 2 ms spikes.


----------



## 123atomsk

Checked wireless skips, I did notice jumps up to 2ms until I turned my phone wifi and bluetooth off. My pc does not have a wifi card and I am not near a wireless router. Changing velocity higher or lower didn't seem to have any real effect. Not really sure why I jumped up to 17000hz for a second on one of these.


----------



## SmashTV

Have some spikes but never over 2ms and it's not too often either..

I think I'm good. Especially considering the wireless everything I have.


----------



## alm-

I've bound +jump in csgo on the mouses scroll wheel (down) and it keeps activating randomly making me jump uncontrolably. 

I already try to make sure the wheel is "centered between the notches", it doesn't help.

Weird thing is that it's been happening in all three g pro wireless mice I've tried, and all of them in the same manner and frequency which makes me suspect a flaw in the construction/hardware, but if that were the case, why haven't I seen anyone else experiencing the same problem? I mean it happens maybe 10-15 times per game, surely people would complain an masse if that were the case? 

And the odds of me getting 3 samples in a row with identical issues whilst everyone elses copys are fine seems astronomical right?

Could it be a software issue of some kind perhaps, or are there any settings in LGS or hubs that might affect it? 

Love everything else about the mouse and the sensor but the scroll problem makes it unusable for me 😞


UPDATE:
It seems like the Logitech Gaming Software (LGS) was the problem, I formatted my computer and the scroll worked properly, then I installed LGS again and the problem came back. It doesn't help to just close LGS but you have to actually uninstall it if you encounter this bug.


----------



## munchzilla

alm- said:


> I've bound +jump in csgo on the mouses scroll wheel (down) and it keeps activating randomly making me jump uncontrolably.
> 
> I already try to make sure the wheel is "centered between the notches", it doesn't help.
> 
> Weird thing is that it's been happening in all three g pro wireless mice I've tried, and all of them in the same manner and frequency which makes me suspect a flaw in the construction/hardware, but if that were the case, why haven't I seen anyone else experiencing the same problem? I mean it happens maybe 10-15 times per game, surely people would complain an masse if that were the case?
> 
> And the odds of me getting 3 samples in a row with identical issues whilst everyone elses copys are fine seems astronomical right?
> 
> Could it be a software issue of some kind perhaps, or are there any settings in LGS or hubs that might affect it?
> 
> Love everything else about the mouse and the sensor but the scroll problem makes it unusable for me 😞


definitely sounds like something else is wrong if all 3 are doing it, because I have +jump on mouse wheel down as well, and no issues at all. never had it happen, actually.


----------



## aayman_farzand

Received mine earlier today. Its one of the launch units from China (batch 1825) and I received a free extended mouse pad with it.

The mouse is great. The clicks are more like the G403 than the G303 but it is still better than any non-logitech mouse. The weight is unbelievable, almost gives you a toy-like feeling, which some may consider bad.

Performance is as expected. I plotted both Wired and Wireless and they look very similar to each. There are some spikes above 1000hz.

The buttons only rub against each other if I intentionally do it. Played CSGO for over an hour and nothing went wrong.

Even though there are no obvious drawbacks in my unit, it is definitely not a $150 mouse only because no mouse should cost that much. I can't even imagine what feature a mouse needs to have to be truly worth $150.

Edit: Forgot to mention, the mouse feet is literally trash. Made one swipe and I was taking them off immediately after. My Hotline Master feet arrived before the mouse feet, they aren't broken in yet obviously but they are already better than stock.

Also, one huge drawback that I just noticed. I had the cable plugged in and thought the mouse was charging. Turns out, it only charges if I turn it off otherwise it just remains powered on.


----------



## alm-

munchzilla said:


> alm- said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bound +jump in csgo on the mouses scroll wheel (down) and it keeps activating randomly making me jump uncontrolably.
> 
> I already try to make sure the wheel is "centered between the notches", it doesn't help.
> 
> Weird thing is that it's been happening in all three g pro wireless mice I've tried, and all of them in the same manner and frequency which makes me suspect a flaw in the construction/hardware, but if that were the case, why haven't I seen anyone else experiencing the same problem? I mean it happens maybe 10-15 times per game, surely people would complain an masse if that were the case?
> 
> And the odds of me getting 3 samples in a row with identical issues whilst everyone elses copys are fine seems astronomical right?
> 
> Could it be a software issue of some kind perhaps, or are there any settings in LGS or hubs that might affect it?
> 
> Love everything else about the mouse and the sensor but the scroll problem makes it unusable for me 😞
> 
> 
> 
> definitely sounds like something else is wrong if all 3 are doing it, because I have +jump on mouse wheel down as well, and no issues at all. never had it happen, actually.
Click to expand...


UPDATE:
It seems like the Logitech Gaming Software (LGS) was the problem, I formatted my computer and the scroll worked properly, then I installed LGS again and the problem came back. It doesn't help to just close LGS but you have to actually uninstall it if you encounter this bug.


----------



## munchzilla

alm- said:


> UPDATE:
> It seems like the Logitech Gaming Software (LGS) was the problem, I formatted my computer and the scroll worked properly, then I installed LGS again and the problem came back. It doesn't help to just close LGS but you have to actually uninstall it if you encounter this bug.


strange, mine doesn't do this even with LGS. you have any weird settings in LGS on your mouse? since it saves it on-board...


----------



## Blomkungen

aayman_farzand said:


> Also, one huge drawback that I just noticed. I had the cable plugged in and thought the mouse was charging. Turns out, it only charges if I turn it off otherwise it just remains powered on.


It charges.


----------



## aayman_farzand

Blomkungen said:


> It charges.


Yea it does. There's something wrong with the software. It was stuck at 65% for half an hour and I thought it wasn't charging while in use. A restart later the battery was at 100%.


----------



## Randallel

Is anyone using Hotline Games mouse feet and feel like they are extremely sticky?


----------



## Ankore

Randallel said:


> Is anyone using Hotline Games mouse feet and feel like they are extremely sticky?


After use stock feet nothing seems sticky to me as much as them xD but yeah I am using Hotline Games Competition right now and maybe they are not as "glider" as hyperglides or stock feet out of the box but not rlly sticky for me, they are just a bit more controlled. I'm using an hybrid pad.


----------



## vanir1337

Randallel said:


> Is anyone using Hotline Games mouse feet and feel like they are extremely sticky?


Remove the protective film from them.


----------



## Randallel

vanir1337 said:


> Remove the protective film from them.


There isn't any on mine. I'm scratching the telfon right now


----------



## Zhuni

Weird every set I've had has had film on


----------



## Blomkungen

Wasn't any on mine either.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

chakku said:


> Have the Hotline Games Competition feet sitting here collecting dust while I wait for the GPOW to be released in New Zealand.. The only site that has it listed has the release date set at 5th October. I wonder why it's so late here? It's already out in Australia last I checked.


Because logitech doesnt approve of your island nations sheep pass-time, mate.


----------



## munchzilla

Randallel said:


> There isn't any on mine. I'm scratching the telfon right now


honestly seems like they did something to the production with their latest feet... they're not as good and rounded as what I used to get from them


----------



## trism

The heck is up with this battery life? I've used GPW regularly for over a week now since the full charge and still 76% left (about 1-2 hours of gaming daily + some surfing)? On a side note, pretty funny how quickly you get used to low weight and it turns into "meh, could be lighter"


----------



## chakku

Kommando Kodiak said:


> Because logitech doesnt approve of your island nations sheep pass-time, mate.


Apparently so, 5th October is basically confirmed as the release date now.. Early November for the Evolv X case too while it's been on shelves in Australia for two or three weeks now. They really don't like us here.


----------



## Elrick

chakku said:


> Apparently so, 5th October is basically confirmed as the release date now.. Early November for the Evolv X case too while it's been on shelves in Australia for two or three weeks now. They really don't like us here.


The gear will arrive to your country soon enough. Remember when the G Pro Mouse was first released overseas, it took another 8 months before it appeared on our convict shores but I still bought them from Ebay and Max Gaming regardless.

Sometimes it's the LAZY 'Distributors' who drag their sorrowful butts along so slowly, that you have to always blame them first before anything else.


----------



## CorruptBE

trism said:


> The heck is up with this battery life? I've used GPW regularly for over a week now since the full charge and still 76% left (about 1-2 hours of gaming daily + some surfing)? On a side note, pretty funny how quickly you get used to low weight and it turns into "meh, could be lighter"


I'm trying to find a way to get the magnets out in the back half without causing to much damage. They're just sitting there adding at least a few grams... for no reason in my case.


----------



## chakku

Elrick said:


> The gear will arrive to your country soon enough. Remember when the G Pro Mouse was first released overseas, it took another 8 months before it appeared on our convict shores but I still bought them from Ebay and Max Gaming regardless.
> 
> Sometimes it's the LAZY 'Distributors' who drag their sorrowful butts along so slowly, that you have to always blame them first before anything else.


Yeah I would have bought the mouse from Japan if it were not for the fabulous warranty here, which is more or less a straight replacement/refund if Logitech determine you qualify for RMA and give you a case number. No questions asked by the store you bought it from, they'll either give you your money back on the spot or tell you to grab a new mouse off the shelf. This is why I can forgive some of the QC issues Logitech mice can come with occasionally.


----------



## Elrick

chakku said:


> This is why I can forgive some of the QC issues Logitech mice can come with occasionally.


By logic alone everyone should allow Logitech the typical nine to twelve month grace period before buying their latest model of mouse.

Simply because all their 'suspect' models would be filtered out of the retail chain by other unfortunate customers, so you benefit later on by buying their latest gear that would be FREE from such QC issues.

Funny how the most addicted here on OCN, would recommend to all others in waiting to purchase their latest mouse gear :axesmiley .


----------



## Randallel

CorruptBE said:


> I'm trying to find a way to get the magnets out in the back half without causing to much damage. They're just sitting there adding at least a few grams... for no reason in my case.


Are you talking about the magnets holding the cap?


----------



## chakku

Elrick said:


> By logic alone everyone should allow Logitech the typical nine to twelve month grace period before buying their latest model of mouse.
> 
> Simply because all their 'suspect' models would be filtered out of the retail chain by other unfortunate customers, so you benefit later on by buying their latest gear that would be FREE from such QC issues.
> 
> Funny how the most addicted here on OCN, would recommend to all others in waiting to purchase their latest mouse gear :axesmiley .


Given how painless the process is (contact Logitech, get case number, pack up the mouse, go to store, get new one) is I really don't mind being a beta tester if it means I get to use it sooner. Especially when I first got my hands on the G900 and could finally live the wireless life without a bad sensor.


----------



## VESPA5

Elrick said:


> By logic alone everyone should allow Logitech the typical nine to twelve month grace period before buying their latest model of mouse.
> 
> Simply because all their 'suspect' models would be filtered out of the retail chain by other unfortunate customers, so you benefit later on by buying their latest gear that would be FREE from such QC issues.
> 
> Funny how the most addicted here on OCN, would recommend to all others in waiting to purchase their latest mouse gear :axesmiley .


I agree. But this goes for any mouse manufacturer. My G403 had the infamous scroll wheel rattle issue (which Logitech addressed and fixed their future batches). And then there's Zowie's famous high pitch whine noise issue with their EC-B mice (also addressed by Zowie and fixed their future batches). It's like the manufacturers took a page from gaming publisher: Release the product broken now, fix it later.


----------



## Lass3

I have had 1 Logitech RMA out of tons of products. Logitech sended me a return label and sent the new mouse the same day. I actually recieved the new mouse before I returned the old one. This was from Germany. Years ago tho.

Logitech RMA is worse these days?


----------



## VESPA5

Lass3 said:


> I have had 1 Logitech RMA out of tons of products. Logitech sended me a return label and sent the new mouse the same day. I actually recieved the new mouse before I returned the old one. This was from Germany. Years ago tho.
> 
> Logitech RMA is worse these days?


I had my G900 and G403 RMA'd. It was a hassle. It took almost a month just to get a shipping label for each mouse. Zowie on the other hand, took care of my EC2-B coil whine issue within a week.


----------



## cdcd

Lass3 said:


> I have had 1 Logitech RMA out of tons of products. Logitech sended me a return label and sent the new mouse the same day. I actually recieved the new mouse before I returned the old one. This was from Germany. Years ago tho.
> 
> Logitech RMA is worse these days?


Last time I did an RMA with them (which was in 2017) I didn't even have to send the mouse back, I simply received a new one. Extremely easy and hassle-free.


----------



## CorruptBE

Randallel said:


> Are you talking about the magnets holding the cap?


Yeah, I wonder if I can get them out without having to open up the mouse.


----------



## Leopardi

VESPA5 said:


> I had my G900 and G403 RMA'd. It was a hassle. It took almost a month just to get a shipping label for each mouse. Zowie on the other hand, took care of my EC2-B coil whine issue within a week.


Took 5 months for 5 replacements for me, so that's about 1 month to receive a response. And then they tried to offer refund via some shady money drop-off point located 400km away


----------



## Lass3

Zowie, they wanted me to pay $32 in postage (+tracking) for a $50 mouse

Threw it in the trash instead


----------



## alm-

munchzilla said:


> alm- said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> It seems like the Logitech Gaming Software (LGS) was the problem, I formatted my computer and the scroll worked properly, then I installed LGS again and the problem came back. It doesn't help to just close LGS but you have to actually uninstall it if you encounter this bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strange, mine doesn't do this even with LGS. you have any weird settings in LGS on your mouse? since it saves it on-board...
Click to expand...

Well it turns out mine still does it, but now about 3 times per game of csgo, with LGS all three mice I tried did it around 15 times a game.


----------



## popups

So Logitech decides to make a lightweight wireless mouse. Awesome. Then they decide to put some plastic like mouse feet to increase the friction instead of offering the 10g weight. What!?

I have been trying to get used to this mouse. I can't make full use of the lightness because the feet stick way too much to the mouse pad. When I flick and land slightly off target I have to adjust, but I apply too much force to get the mouse moving again thus overshooting my intended correction. The mouse is too light for these sticky feet. The feet make it difficult to do small corrections and tracking movements. Having a 10g weight could remedy the issue, otherwise I have to change the feet for some quality PTFE alternatives. No one wants to have to put a pair of feet in their cart to go along with their expensive Pro Wireless.

When you have a light mouse you want the feet to be very slippery to achieve fantastic precision and easy adjustments. Regardless of mouse feet you're not going to be perfect every swipe, therefore you will need to be able to easily correct your errors. Making the feet high friction is not the answer for bad human control. For people who can't control a very lightweight mouse, that has quick feet, the weight of the mouse needs to be increased instead of the friction. High friction feet are okay for heavy mice because you need a lot of effort to move it around regardless, but most people don't want to feel like they are pushing a mouse across the rubber side of their mouse pad.

I can't enjoy the lightness of this mouse without replacing these feet. I already have a less than 80g mouse, with fast feet, that I can aim better than the Pro Wireless: Zowie FK.

The feet are bad, the main buttons' design is flawed, the scroll wheel isn't what I want for gaming, it's expensive, the CPI button is on the bottom, the sensor doesn't feel like an upgrade, the shape doesn't give me confidence like other shapes do and the dimensions are not for my 1-3-1 palm grip. In other words, I am not keeping this mouse. I feel like it's more of a mouse for the casual player. I don't know how many FPS pros used this mouse -- I would not be surprised if they went back to their FK or other mouse because they just couldn't get comfortable/confident with the Pro Wireless. I don't even feel like spending anymore time with it to produce a written review. It's not a bad product, it's just not good enough to get me to transition away from my old FK.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone in the US want one, I have a brand new never used one for sale $125 shipped. PM me, have rep. Just 1.


----------



## VESPA5

popups said:


> The feet are bad, the main buttons' design is flawed, the scroll wheel isn't what I want for gaming, it's expensive, the CPI button is on the bottom, the sensor doesn't feel like an upgrade, the shape doesn't give me confidence like other shapes do and the dimensions are not for my 1-3-1 palm grip. In other words, I am not keeping this mouse. I feel like it's more of a mouse for the casual player. I don't know how many FPS pros used this mouse -- I would not be surprised if they went back to their FK or other mouse because they just couldn't get comfortable/confident with the Pro Wireless. I don't even feel like spending anymore time with it to produce a written review. It's not a bad product, it's just not good enough to get me to transition away from my old FK.


This mouse is definitely not for everyone. I didn't have an issue with the feet, I had an issue with the M1/M2 button hitting each other. I had to use some fine grit sandpaper to create more of a gap between the two. As for the CPI button being on the bottom, that wasn't a big deal to me because I'm religiously on 800 CPI and my last main was an EC2-B (CPI button is on the bottom as well). Lastly, there's something up with this Hero sensor. Maybe it's just my copy, but I feel like it's roughly 100 CPI less than what I'm used (ex: 800 CPI feels like 700 CPI). Overall, with the price I paid for (I already sold my copy) along with the build quality, ironically enough, this just made me sell it and revert back to my modded G403 (which is roughly 83 grams). Go figure.


----------



## CorruptBE

The feet could defenitely be better.

The shape... it took some getting used to (probably if it was flatter or 0.5-1 cm smaller in all its dimensions it would've been easier), but it has grown on me. Switching between an FK2/Kana/Revel takes me a day, switching to this mouse to the point where the shape was an extension of my arm took 2 weeks. It's not a bad shape, but certainly not exactly the same as the FK2/Kana/Revel like shapes.

Worth noting is that the shape improved drastically after removing 1 side button on the left side (the one towards the back) for me. It allowed me to position my thumb in a spot that's more natural for me.


----------



## pez

My mouse feet got better after what I'm going to roughly estimate to be about 10 hours. They're still a bit noisy, but I haven't pulled the mouse out again for some time.


----------



## zhandri

if you wanna replace the glides, don't get the corepad ones for now. put them on mine and the glide is a lot better but sometimes the mouse scratches on the pad sometimes. not sure what's wrong but other people on reddit have the same problem. i guess they're not thick enough.


----------



## popups

VESPA5 said:


> As for the CPI button being on the bottom, that wasn't a big deal to me because I'm religiously on 800 CPI and my last main was an EC2-B (CPI button is on the bottom as well).


The button being on the bottom is fine if this was 6 years ago and your company doesn't provide software. Logitech has software to disable and change the assignment of the buttons. Nearly everyone with a Zowie sets their CPI once and never touches it again; they change the polling rate more than CPI. So you could set your CPI and disable the button on Logitech mice or reuse the button for your specific needs, which is something Zowie refuses to offer. There is practically no need for the button if it's on the bottom and you provide software.

Putting the button on the bottom is an archaic design decision. The pros that suggest to put the button there are used to using Zowie mice, so of course they will tell you to put the button there. Most people want to have an extra button on top to use for their personal needs.


----------



## SmashTV

popups said:


> The button being on the bottom is fine if this was 6 years ago and your company doesn't provide software.


I'm pretty sure it was put there mostly to conserve weight.

For myself, I do swap CPI, but never in game. It would work well for me when I photo edit.


----------



## mksteez

zhandri said:


> if you wanna replace the glides, don't get the corepad ones for now. put them on mine and the glide is a lot better but sometimes the mouse scratches on the pad sometimes. not sure what's wrong but other people on reddit have the same problem. i guess they're not thick enough.


That sucks. I've been waiting for almost 2 weeks for mine. I guess I will just settle for the Hotline competition.


----------



## 508859

zhandri said:


> if you wanna replace the glides, don't get the corepad ones for now. put them on mine and the glide is a lot better but sometimes the mouse scratches on the pad sometimes. not sure what's wrong but other people on reddit have the same problem. i guess they're not thick enough.


can confirm, it scratch all of my pads. 

I wrote them email about that, no response so far


----------



## zhandri

numberfive said:


> can confirm, it scratch all of my pads.
> 
> I wrote them email about that, no response so far


same. no response yet (sent it on friday last week) even though i used to get responses really quick in the past. weird.


----------



## herbal718

zhandri said:


> if you wanna replace the glides, don't get the corepad ones for now. put them on mine and the glide is a lot better but sometimes the mouse scratches on the pad sometimes. not sure what's wrong but other people on reddit have the same problem. i guess they're not thick enough.


That sucks, I've been using the Hotline Games feet for over a week now and they're excellent as usual. I might get Hyperglide at some point though as I really enjoyed their feet on other mice before.


----------



## Synoxia

Hotline 0.23mm or 0.8? Answer fast pls


----------



## herbal718

.8, the .23 if you were to put them over the original feet. Also the original feet come in two layers, I remove both.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

I just got my corepads a couple days ago, no issues so far . I'll update if theres any change. Did you guys have scratchiness right off the bat? When i put mine on i was extremely careful to line them up with the curvature and get them in the channel flush so no edges woula be hanging up and pushed back and forth over the edges with my thumb to ensure sure the feet were fully in the channel before firmly pressing them down to adhere them. If anyone wants me to make a vid of the process i do let me know.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Well, I spent 20-30 minutes in store trying to decide if I wanted to spend this much on one mouse but in the end convinced myself to buy it...should have gone with my initial gut feeling and kept walking 
I think it's a good mouse but just some silly design choices that stop it being great.

It's really too small/thin for me so I won't complain about it's shape. From the reviews I thought it was going to be similar to Revel but it feels much thinner because it doesn't have the wider butt that makes all the difference for my pinky not cramping. 

I have batch 1825 and get the odd button grind in game. Seems to happen when I'm holding down m2 for scope while rapid firing with m1 and swiping right at the same time. 

The material/coating is slippery with moist or dry hands. I just can't get a good grip on it even after hours of gaming. 

I think everyone agrees on the skates. I can't believe any pro who tested this would have agreed to these skates.

Last 3 are all fixable if I was willing to sand paper, grip tape and buy new skates for a $150 ($250AU) mouse AND the shape was perfect for me...but na I don't think I can keep this


----------



## schuldig

zhandri said:


> same. no response yet (sent it on friday last week) even though i used to get responses really quick in the past. weird.


Sorry to be rude but Maik who is the owner of Corepad can be a bit of an ******* to his customers. Either way, the scratching sounds weird


----------



## Elrick

DazzaInOz said:


> Well, I spent 20-30 minutes in store trying to decide if I wanted to spend this much on one mouse but in the end convinced myself to buy it...should have gone with my initial gut feeling and kept walking
> 
> Last 3 are all fixable if I was willing to sand paper, grip tape and buy new skates for a $150 ($250AU) mouse AND the shape was perfect for me...but na I don't think I can keep this


Nothing unusual with that, it's the same with any design of mouse.

Haven't went out to purchase it just yet, not due to the price but whether or not I can pry my hand off my Ducky Secret long enough to try this new Logitech design.

Suspect I will but next year, when their 'subtle' problems have been corrected (like all previous Logitech releases).


----------



## 508859

herbal718 said:


> .8, the .23 if you were to put them over the original feet. Also the original feet come in two layers, I remove both.


I think if I would have kept the 2nd layer and put my corepads over it, they would have the perfect thickness. 

Probably gonna try 0.23 hotlines over those corepads.


----------



## zhandri

schuldig said:


> Sorry to be rude but Maik who is the owner of Corepad can be a bit of an ******* to his customers. Either way, the scratching sounds weird


he was super nice the first 3-4 emails i exchanged with him when i asked about the thickness that they were going to use (which initially was 0.7 and i told him it was gonna be too thin) but the last email which was me complaining about the scratching, i received a response from the support team. so i can't really complain. he was really nice and helpful!


----------



## zhandri

Kommando Kodiak said:


> I just got my corepads a couple days ago, no issues so far . I'll update if theres any change. Did you guys have scratchiness right off the bat? When i put mine on i was extremely careful to line them up with the curvature and get them in the channel flush so no edges woula be hanging up and pushed back and forth over the edges with my thumb to ensure sure the feet were fully in the channel before firmly pressing them down to adhere them. If anyone wants me to make a vid of the process i do let me know.


yeah they were like that from the beginning and they're all perfectly aligned and sit flush but it really feels like the those little edges/borders on the mouse are the problem cause the glides aren't sticking out far enough. to me it feels like the scratching is coming from the bottom ones. top and around the sensor seems to be fine.


----------



## mksteez

I don't recommend the corepads. Removed them immediately because it wasn't thick enough and it was scratching my mousepad. Going back to Hotline Competition. Good thing they came with 2 sets.


----------



## lodex

I have been using corepads for about a week now with no issue. I also ordered Hotline Competition and Master. I'm very curious to see how the Master will compare against corepads and Hotline Competition, since I find both of them a bit too fast for my taste. I still like Zowies big ass mousefeet the best, although it is a flawed design.


----------



## killuchen

How are the hotline comp skates? If anybody can give me a review on them. I have the .8mm ones in the package still but I'm going to wait a week before I put them on.


----------



## lodex

I use them with my G403 and they fit perfectly. After breaking in, they offer a good balance between speed and control. They are still on the rather fast side though, but much(!) better than the stock feet on both the G403 and Pro Wireless IMO.


----------



## killuchen

lodex said:


> I use them with my G403 and they fit perfectly. After breaking in, they offer a good balance between speed and control. They are still on the rather fast side though, but much(!) better than the stock feet on both the G403 and Pro Wireless IMO.


Good to hear! I use the DM L pad and the stock GPWL is fast af right now.


----------



## Benny89

Just bought new G Pro Wireless with Hero. At first I was like- $150?! But now I can tell it's the best mouse I have ever used. 80g for wireless mouse with zero latency, 48h battery life with LEDs on, best sensor on market and minimalistic, ergonomic shape- there is just nothing wrong with this mouse! I used it today and jumping from Zowie, then G502 and then Razer DA to this mouse was a shock- so light, fast and precise and being big enough for me hands and fingertip grip (I have large hands, 188 cm guy here). 

Awesome mouse. Now I will only have to judge how long it will last without any issues but so far- 10/10.


----------



## Synoxia

9/10. Everything about this mouse is close to perfect, it will take some time to get used to the shape but everything just smells perfect... Logi killed the market.

EDIT: Sides smell (litterally) like zowie's... i think logi is using the same side surface as zowies.


----------



## 508859

killuchen said:


> Good to hear! I use the DM L pad and the stock GPWL is fast af right now.


Did your sensor ever malfunction while playing?
I have DM pad as well and GPW failed me quite often :S and not so much on Artisan Zero pad.

By malfunction I do not mean spinning out, but sluggish swampy movement.


----------



## killuchen

numberfive said:


> Did your sensor ever malfunction while playing?
> I have DM pad as well and GPW failed me quite often :S and not so much on Artisan Zero pad.
> 
> By malfunction I do not mean spinning out, but sluggish swampy movement.


I've had it for a month now and haven't experienced this. Sorry to hear man


----------



## cdcd

numberfive said:


> By malfunction I do not mean spinning out, but sluggish swampy movement.


In other words, swamp cursor?


----------



## CThun

What the hell are these lagspikes in wireless mode, I have no idea. Is it normal behavior?

I was making slow circular movements for ~30 sec, and as result I got some strange data via mousetest. I got notable ~9ms lagspikes precisely every 8 seconds on graph (look at the pictures below), which are missing in wired mode.
Does anyone experience same behavior? I am using crappy laptop atm and tried to switch off wi-fi module with no luck. I will check it on my PC in a few days when I get to it, but now I am just curious.

Lagspikes in wireless mode:


Spoiler









Spoiler







No 9ms lagspikes in wired mode:


Spoiler







My zowie za13 for comparison:


Spoiler


----------



## 508859

cdcd said:


> In other words, swamp cursor?


how did you guess?


----------



## cdcd

numberfive said:


> how did you guess?


r0ach dropped me a hint


----------



## Melan

CThun said:


> What the hell are these lagspikes in wireless mode, I have no idea. Is it normal behavior?


Those ZA plots look just as bad for a wired mouse.


----------



## CorruptBE

Yeah my wireless performance is 10x better than his wired performance.

I reckon there's something wrong with his G Pro, regardless of whether he's using wireless or wired (but wireless is making it more noticeable).


----------



## Elrick

cdcd said:


> r0ach dropped me a hint


Where is that expert on 'swamp' cursors :teaching: .

We desperately need him back here to review this latest model from Logitech.

He was certainly 100% committed to examining and exposing the fallacy of certain Gaming Mice.

R0ach, we miss you buddy.......


----------



## James N

CThun said:


> What the hell are these lagspikes in wireless mode, I have no idea. Is it normal behavior?
> 
> I was making slow circular movements for ~30 sec, and as result I got some strange data via mousetest. I got notable ~9ms lagspikes precisely every 8 seconds on graph (look at the pictures below), which are missing in wired mode.
> Does anyone experience same behavior? I am using crappy laptop atm and tried to switch off wi-fi module with no luck. I will check it on my PC in a few days when I get to it, but now I am just curious.


The answer most likely lies within your "crappy laptop".



This plot is from my second pc that runs windows 10 (i don't game on this one, so this is the worst performance out of the machines i own). It performs as good as my g403 wired and other wired mice that i own. For me there is no difference between wired or wireless mode and while gaming, it doesn't feel much different from other logitech products. My wireless router is about 3 meters away from my desk in the same room. This was tested on a DM pad.


----------



## m1hka

Elrick said:


> Where is that expert on 'swamp' cursors :teaching: .
> 
> We desperately need him back here to review this latest model from Logitech.
> 
> He was certainly 100% committed to examining and exposing the fallacy of certain Gaming Mice.
> 
> R0ach, we miss you buddy.......


And don't forget about noticeable 'clown' cursor!


----------



## Benny89

7h today of playing BF4, BF3 and CS:GO and I absolutely feel upgrade from Razer DA Chroma to G Pro Wireless! I am more precise, mouse fits my hand much better, it's unbelievebly comfortable (at first look it does not seem to be anything special) and I am 100% sold on my decision and dropping that $150 for it.

Like really Logitech did something magical here....


----------



## James N

Benny89 said:


> 7h today of playing BF4, BF3 and CS:GO and I absolutely feel upgrade from Razer DA Chroma to G Pro Wireless! I am more precise, mouse fits my hand much better, it's unbelievebly comfortable (at first look it does not seem to be anything special) and I am 100% sold on my decision and dropping that $150 for it.
> 
> Like really Logitech did something magical here....


The shape is just awesome. I would appreciate if they would bring out a wired version with this shape for a price of around 60 bucks.


----------



## chakku

This thing is great, hard to compare to the G703 I RMA'd for it as I was with an Avior 7000 for a while waiting for it to come out but damn it's smooth, haven't used a mouse this light in a long time. The stock feet were kinda scratchy on my Hayate Kou but I swapped in the Hotline Games Competition feet almost immediately. They were also scratchy for 30min or so of use but once they wore in a little bit they were buttery smooth.

I can force the M1/M2 rubbing issue as others have but have yet to experience it during gameplay or general use. I feel like I'm using a CS Source deagle again in CSGO, it's overpowered with this mouse.


----------



## munchzilla

chakku said:


> This thing is great, hard to compare to the G703 I RMA'd for it as I was with an Avior 7000 for a while waiting for it to come out but damn it's smooth, haven't used a mouse this light in a long time. The stock feet were kinda scratchy on my Hayate Kou but I swapped in the Hotline Games Competition feet almost immediately. They were also scratchy for 30min or so of use but once they wore in a little bit they were buttery smooth.
> 
> I can force the M1/M2 rubbing issue as others have but have yet to experience it during gameplay or general use. I feel like I'm using a CS Source deagle again in CSGO, it's overpowered with this mouse.


nice, I'm waiting for a Kou myself, glad to hear it's working well together for you.


----------



## CThun

Interesting.

I have exactly the same behavior on absolutely different (and much more powerful) PC in absolutely different geographical location, like in my post on previous page.

There is ~9ms lag spike for exact every 8 seconds logged by mouse test v1.5. I tried to delete drivers, switch off router, change different mouse settings with no success. I can't tell if I see this lag in everyday usage or I am just not used to mouse yet. 


James N said:


> It performs as good as my g403 wired and other wired mice that i own


I am wonder if raw data from this program multiplied by your words can be reason for RMA lol. 
Also I can't brag about such clear results as you get (your mouse have almost no lag deviation at all) but I have similar noise on every mouse I have (g403, za13, revel, ninox venator), so I just ignore this. Maybe it is something to do with my circle moving method, whatever. That 8s-period-9ms-lag-spike is definitely another story.

Is there any other similar mouse test software?


----------



## Melan

CThun said:


> I am wonder if raw data from this program multiplied by your words can be reason for RMA lol.


Nope. Afaik Logitech still has a 30 day money back guarantee though.

Also stop using lines.

Edit:


CThun said:


> Also I can't brag about such clear results as you get (your mouse have almost no lag deviation at all) but I have similar noise on every mouse I have (g403, za13, revel, ninox venator), so I just ignore this.


Well, you shouldn't ignore this. If your wired mice get the same results, then your PC has an issue.


----------



## CThun

Melan said:


> Nope. Afaik Logitech still has a 30 day money back guarantee though.


Rip, I am from barbarian country, don't know what "money back" stands for


----------



## Melan

How barbarian we're talking? Some barbarian countries still have 14 days return policy.


----------



## CThun

Melan said:


> How barbarian we're talking? Some barbarian countries still have 14 days return policy.


They gone for me



Melan said:


> Well, you shouldn't ignore this. If your wired mice get the same results, then your PC has an issue.


I can't even define "issue". Maybe issue is my hand tremor. Results are the same across mine mouses. The only difference I observe is this constant lag spike in wireless mode of gpw.


----------



## James N

Melan is right, if the results are all similar regardless of what mouse you use, then it is most likely something on your system that is causing the issue. Try to test it in safemode. Maybe some software/driver on your system is the issue. I don't really know of anything that is better than the Mouse Tester Software.

If all else fails, you should be able to get a refund, or at the very least get a replacement. It is worth a try to use the support on the logitech website. I managed to get a replacement for my g303 that had no warranty anymore ). They sent me a g703 as a replacement (since the g303's are not produced anymore.)


----------



## Melan

Hand tremor isn't linked to polling fortunately.


----------



## CThun

There are complete different results in safe mode though. No of my other wired mouses have any lags at all, so that noise is software depended. But gpw still has same problem with ~9ms lagspike every 8 seconds (on both computers), despite graph is a bit cleaner overall. 
I think I also got dobule click problem. I observed spontaneous cancel of text selection twice for today. This is some 150 bucks experience right now (in 3:02 UTC+3 on my clock btw). 

(I turned of lines special for you dood)


----------



## Melan

Yeah, that's a lot better. You certainly have some driver messing with USB polling. Those occasional 9ms blips are also an issue but that's the interference coming from somewhere. Wireless router, active bluetooth devices etc. Do you use the extension cord along with microUSB to USB adapter with receiver plugged into it? Is it also in front of the mouse?


----------



## CThun

Melan said:


> that's the interference coming from somewhere. Wireless router, active bluetooth devices etc. Do you use the extension cord along with microUSB to USB adapter with receiver plugged into it? Is it also in front of the mouse?


It was my first thought, so I not only switched off all my wireless devices (even phone), but also changed living place (effectively turned off my neighbors wireless devices and all kinds of home made nuclear power generators). Any variants of using this usb g pro modem were tested: corded, discorded, front, back etc, of course. Even placing my router in maximum power (bit torrent downloading) in one nanometer from mouse can not affect anything in that 8 seconds invariant.

Overall I like this mouse, but that bs is huge. I first discovered the weirdness in daily usage scenario (it was very hard to detect, frankly speaking, I haven't been noticing any imperfections in mouse for more than two weeks), that's why I started to dig more with mouse tester software which eventually led to that posts. Most of the time it has no affect on gaming I think, but sometimes It can cost a headshot.

I don't think I can do anything more from my part. So, I will raid Logitech support and forum with this info collected, when I find time (like it has any sense).


----------



## Faithh

numberfive said:


> I think if I would have kept the 2nd layer and put my corepads over it, they would have the perfect thickness.
> 
> Probably gonna try 0.23 hotlines over those corepads.


Seems like Corepad have moved away from gel-type of adhesive for the GPW, when I took them off I noticed it's also a double layer style like the stock feet do. So just peel that adhesive layer off your old ones and stick them under your new ones.


----------



## nyshak

Charged for the second time, after 2 weeks and 3 days with around 15h (25%) left. And I was playing a lot due to vacation. 1000hz, no LEDs. Pretty cool I have to say.


----------



## ToTheSun!

CThun said:


> It was my first thought, so I not only switched off all my wireless devices (even phone), but also changed living place (effectively turned off my neighbors wireless devices and all kinds of home made nuclear power generators). Any variants of using this usb g pro modem were tested: corded, discorded, front, back etc, of course. Even placing my router in maximum power (bit torrent downloading) in one nanometer from mouse can not affect anything in that 8 seconds invariant.
> 
> Overall I like this mouse, but that bs is huge. I first discovered the weirdness in daily usage scenario (it was very hard to detect, frankly speaking, I haven't been noticing any imperfections in mouse for more than two weeks), that's why I started to dig more with mouse tester software which eventually led to that posts. Most of the time it has no affect on gaming I think, but sometimes It can cost a headshot.
> 
> I don't think I can do anything more from my part. So, I will raid Logitech support and forum with this info collected, when I find time (like it has any sense).


I'm sorry if this has already come up in your exchange with others in this thread, but is there any chance you haven't tried disabling ASMedia USB 3.1 controller in your BIOS? If you're on Windows 10, it's known to cause issues, namely polling rate.


----------



## herbal718

Anyone remember how long it took Hyperglide to R&D the Ultralight feet? It has been almost a month and I needs me those feet for the GPW.


----------



## James N

herbal718 said:


> Anyone remember how long it took Hyperglide to R&D the Ultralight feet? It has been almost a month and I needs me those feet for the GPW.


Hyperglides always take ages. I wouldn't expect them anytime soon. Feel free to try hotline games or corepad in the meantime.


----------



## Benny89

5 days and still I don't need to charge it. GPW is awesome


----------



## discoprince

Decided the FK shape is for me so switching back to my old vanilla FK. Got a white FK2 on the way.

The GPW is great and the shape is nice but after a month I still rip harder with my FK than my GPW. It just feels very unwieldy in my hand whereas the FK feels like an extension of my hand.

Also I'm not completely won over by wireless tech. I just can't trust it enough while gaming to be reliable (battery going dead, interference, receiver malfunction etc..) and while the tech is going to get better, i still feel a paracorded cable is more reliable at the end of the day.

I'll still keep it on my desk for web browsing (the scroll wheel is nice) and work but the FK will see all the gaming action.


----------



## T0XiiC

https://www.instagram.com/p/BowVKCQnDLC/?hl=de&taken-by=logitechg

Lmao, GPWL in battlefield 5 design


----------



## vanir1337

T0XiiC said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BowVKCQnDLC/?hl=de&taken-by=logitechg
> 
> Lmao, GPWL in battlefield 5 design


Hands down the ugliest game-inspired mouse paint scheme.


----------



## cdcd

vanir1337 said:


> Hands down the ugliest game-inspired mouse paint scheme.


That title still goes to this monstrosity:


----------



## T0XiiC

vanir1337 said:


> Hands down the ugliest game-inspired mouse paint scheme.


I think it still looks better than the PUBG rival


----------



## vanir1337

Haha I somehow missed that, you're right.


----------



## VESPA5

T0XiiC said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BowVKCQnDLC/?hl=de&taken-by=logitechg
> 
> Lmao, GPWL in battlefield 5 design


Good gawd. Why? Lol. I'm sure the 'themed' accessories will be an additional $20-$30 for the same mouse. There should be skins on the G Pro Wireless that says "Works best if you turn off other wireless devices nearby" - lol


----------



## pez

T0XiiC said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BowVKCQnDLC/?hl=de&taken-by=logitechg
> 
> Lmao, GPWL in battlefield 5 design





vanir1337 said:


> Hands down the ugliest game-inspired mouse paint scheme.


I think you mean GPW in SJW design.



cdcd said:


> That title still goes to this monstrosity:


For the same company that made the CS:GO Fade Rival...that's depressing.


----------



## animeowns

*g9x with a hero sensor plz*

come on logi all I want is a g9x with an updated sensor that was the best shape for my small hands.


----------



## VESPA5

What about this 'beautiful' CS:GO themed mouse?


----------



## Leopardi

animeowns said:


> come on logi all I want is a g9x with an updated sensor that was the best shape for my small hands.


Basilisk feels very much like the G9x with wide grip


----------



## popups

discoprince said:


> Decided the FK shape is for me so switching back to my old vanilla FK. Got a white FK2 on the way.
> 
> The GPW is great and the shape is nice but after a month I still rip harder with my FK than my GPW. It just feels very unwieldy in my hand whereas the FK feels like an extension of my hand.
> 
> Also I'm not completely won over by wireless tech. I just can't trust it enough while gaming to be reliable (battery going dead, interference, receiver malfunction etc..) and while the tech is going to get better, i still feel a paracorded cable is more reliable at the end of the day.
> 
> I'll still keep it on my desk for web browsing (the scroll wheel is nice) and work but the FK will see all the gaming action.


I don't like the shape of the FK, but I do better with it than the Pro Wireless.

I find myself using the Pro Wireless for non gaming activities instead of gaming. I have to resist switching to the FK to put in more time with the ProW. I'm not a fan of the thinness and the height; it makes it unwieldy in-game. AWPing takes more work because I have to make the mouse dance in my hand to land shots. I'm not confident with it.

The sensor feels worse than the 3366 Logitech mice, including the G403, when it's wireless. It feels like it has lag spikes and it's inconsistent. It could be measurably more responsive, but at the same time feels like it ignores you. It feels slightly better when using it wired, so I would rather use it that way, which makes it a pointless expense.

Since I don't prefer the size and shape, the mouse feet, the wireless/sensor and the coating, I end up using it as an "office" mouse. I was already using a Logitech wireless office mouse, I got for free from the military, for daily tasks (it has a better scroll wheel for gaming than the ProW).

I have to wait another two years for Logitech to make something better.


----------



## Benny89

discoprince said:


> Decided the FK shape is for me so switching back to my old vanilla FK. Got a white FK2 on the way.
> 
> The GPW is great and the shape is nice but after a month I still rip harder with my FK than my GPW. It just feels very unwieldy in my hand whereas the FK feels like an extension of my hand.
> 
> Also I'm not completely won over by wireless tech. I just can't trust it enough while gaming to be reliable (battery going dead, interference, receiver malfunction etc..) and while the tech is going to get better, i still feel a paracorded cable is more reliable at the end of the day.
> 
> I'll still keep it on my desk for web browsing (the scroll wheel is nice) and work but the FK will see all the gaming action.


I of course respect your preferences but I can't agree with "can't trust it enough while gaming". First of all, I played 5 days everyday after work and didn't have to charge it at all. That is a lot of time to remember to charge it normally. Also you get a message to charge your mouse when you are about 20% of battery (that is still a lot of hours to play), so you can easly finish what you are playing and then plug it in for a night.

As for interference, I have quite a lot wireless stuff in same room as this mouse (2x pair of wireless speakers, wireless headset, 2x wireless controllers, another wireless mouse) and there is not interference at all. As for malfunction I can't say anything having that mouse for only a week, but Logitech support never failed be me before even if something would happen with it.

I mean it's already BEST wireless tech possible- 68h without LEDs battery with ZERO latency Hero sensor and 80g of weight with all of that? I mean, it will be hard for some time to get better than this.


----------



## Benny89

popups said:


> I don't like the shape of the FK, but I do better with it than the Pro Wireless.
> 
> I find myself using the Pro Wireless for non gaming activities instead of gaming. I have to resist switching to the FK to put in more time with the ProW. I'm not a fan of the thinness and the height; it makes it unwieldy in-game. AWPing takes more work because I have to make the mouse dance in my hand to land shots. I'm not confident with it.
> 
> The sensor feels worse than the 3366 Logitech mice, including the G403, when it's wireless. It feels like it has lag spikes and it's inconsistent. It could be measurably more responsive, but at the same time feels like it ignores you. It feels slightly better when using it wired, so I would rather use it that way, which makes it a pointless expense.
> 
> Since I don't prefer the size and shape, the mouse feet, the wireless/sensor and the coating, I end up using it as an "office" mouse. I was already using a Logitech wireless office mouse, I got for free from the military, for daily tasks (it has a better scroll wheel for gaming than the ProW).
> 
> I have to wait another two years for Logitech to make something better.


I don't know how some people report that it has lag spikes or it's inconsistent. I use it last week in fps games every day and never had any lag spike or it being inconsistent. It plays perfectly when aiming. 

Also I watched various independent reviews of this mouse from people that play FPS games on competetive level and they never mentioned experiencing anything like that. Nor any of their tests showed anything at all. 

Especially this guys makes very detailed testing of gaming mice, he would notice something so obvious like that:


----------



## 508859

Benny89 said:


> I don't know how some people report that it has lag spikes or it's inconsistent. I use it last week in fps games every day and never had any lag spike or it being inconsistent. It plays perfectly when aiming.
> 
> Also I watched various independent reviews of this mouse from people that play FPS games on competetive level and they never mentioned experiencing anything like that. Nor any of their tests showed anything at all.
> 
> Especially this guys makes very detailed testing of gaming mice, he would notice something so obvious like that: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeWRU92qMUQ&t=422s


he is sharing his subjective opinion and doing some flicks in QC. he is not doing any objective testing. 
and you can see here how sensor malfunctions sometimes https://youtu.be/NeWRU92qMUQ?t=431


----------



## e4stw00t

numberfive said:


> and you can see here how sensor malfunctions sometimes https://youtu.be/NeWRU92qMUQ?t=431


Did you link the wrong clip? 

I have not seen any notion of malfunctions whatsoever to this date, so I am curious what you base your statement on?


----------



## 508859

e4stw00t said:


> Did you link the wrong clip?
> 
> I have not seen any notion of malfunctions whatsoever to this date, so I am curious what you base your statement on?


he is doing his flicks, but cursor sometimes is moving to other directions, or almost not moving


----------



## Melan

HERO (just like mercury) doesn't like dust on the lens. My G305 tends to spin out sometimes because of it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

numberfive said:


> he is doing his flicks, but cursor sometimes is moving to other directions, or almost not moving


Weren't you JUST talking about objective testing?

How objective would you say your assessment is? It seems to me, from way over here, that it's not much so.


----------



## 508859

ToTheSun! said:


> Weren't you JUST talking about objective testing?
> 
> How objective would you say your assessment is? It seems to me, from way over here, that it's not much so.


I can say the same about your assessment here.
he is not doing anything special in his reviews.


----------



## Benny89

numberfive said:


> he is doing his flicks, but cursor sometimes is moving to other directions, or almost not moving


This guy reviewed over 100 mice last 2 years and he is a fps competitive player on Quake games and he said he was using this mouse for quite a while (as usually before he makes reviews). You think he would not notice during his flicks that his cursor is moving to other direction or not moving at all? One thing I can say about this guy is he always points out even smallest cons of any mouse he reviews. Something as important as sensor malfunction would 100% be mentioned in his video.

Also please point me to specific time in his review when you see sensor malfunction since I want to see context.


I am using this mouse pad currently: https://www.amazon.com/Havit-HV-MP830-Magic-Professional-Gaming/dp/B0152HPXXE

And I have not experienced any sort of sensor malfunction in fps games (BF4, BF1, Quake Champtions, Borderlands 2, CS:GO, COD BO3) or MOBA games.


----------



## schuldig

Benny89 said:


> This guy reviewed over 100 mice last 2 years and he is a fps competitive player on Quake games and he said he was using this mouse for quite a while (as usually before he makes reviews). You think he would not notice during his flicks that his cursor is moving to other direction or not moving at all? One thing I can say about this guy is he always points out even smallest cons of any mouse he reviews. Something as important as sensor malfunction would 100% be mentioned in his video.
> 
> Also please point me to specific time in his review when you see sensor malfunction since I want to see context.
> 
> 
> I am using this mouse pad currently: https://www.amazon.com/Havit-HV-MP830-Magic-Professional-Gaming/dp/B0152HPXXE
> 
> And I have not experienced any sort of sensor malfunction in fps games (BF4, BF1, Quake Champtions, Borderlands 2, CS:GO, COD BO3) or MOBA games.


RJN does not always test completely objectively which has been noted several times. He also lacks hardware knowledge which is why he isn't very popular on HARDWARE based testing forums. It becomes a lot more obvious when it comes to his expert views on keyboards.
You can now stop fanboying about your favorite YouTuber and start thinking for yourself.

I don't see how he is a "competitive" gamer without actually competing in tournaments. 
Pubstar? Sure.


----------



## e4stw00t

If malfunction would be an issue we would not be 200 pages into the thread without it being a major topic on 2/3 of the page count and reddit would be full of complains ...


----------



## vanir1337

I had zero malfunctions so far and I have the mouse for nearly 2 months.


----------



## Benny89

schuldig said:


> RJN does not always test completely objectively which has been noted several times. He also lacks hardware knowledge which is why he isn't very popular on HARDWARE based testing forums. It becomes a lot more obvious when it comes to his expert views on keyboards.
> You can now stop fanboying about your favorite YouTuber and start thinking for yourself.
> 
> I don't see how he is a "competitive" gamer without actually competing in tournaments.
> Pubstar? Sure.


No reviewer is perfect, and I never said he is. However- he may lack hardware knowledge, but you had to be totally blind or oblivious to not notice a sensor malfunction when all you do is play Quake games every day where you do tons of flicks, spins and target switch moves. I am not saying he is a perfect hardware specialist, but he and other reviewers I have seen know their stuff at least enough to notice something so obvious as sensor malfunction which is like MAIN selling point of this mouse, since it's marketed as currently best.


----------



## ToTheSun!

numberfive said:


> I can say the same about your assessment here.
> he is not doing anything special in his reviews.


I didn't make an assessment about anything. You did. I'm inquiring you. RJN's lack of actual measurements and/or your perceived notion that the mouse is, somehow, malfunctioning or mistracking don't mean the technology is flawed or that, at the very least, it is imperfect enough to warrant a second look.

I'm sure you've used mice in the past with angle snapping or some sort of smoothing or filtering and thought "wow, what a great mouse!".

If you're going to say wireless mice are inherently worse because there isn't a cable between it and the USB port in your motherboard, then I'm not sure why you even bought the damned thing in the first place.

And if you wanted to try a wireless mouse and found no perceivable fault in your own usage, I'm not sure why you're complaining or making it a thing, either.

So, on the topic of objective...


----------



## discoprince

popups said:


> I don't like the shape of the FK, but I do better with it than the Pro Wireless.
> 
> I find myself using the Pro Wireless for non gaming activities instead of gaming. I have to resist switching to the FK to put in more time with the ProW. I'm not a fan of the thinness and the height; it makes it unwieldy in-game. AWPing takes more work because I have to make the mouse dance in my hand to land shots. I'm not confident with it.
> 
> The sensor feels worse than the 3366 Logitech mice, including the G403, when it's wireless. It feels like it has lag spikes and it's inconsistent. It could be measurably more responsive, but at the same time feels like it ignores you. It feels slightly better when using it wired, so I would rather use it that way, which makes it a pointless expense.
> 
> Since I don't prefer the size and shape, the mouse feet, the wireless/sensor and the coating, I end up using it as an "office" mouse. I was already using a Logitech wireless office mouse, I got for free from the military, for daily tasks (it has a better scroll wheel for gaming than the ProW).
> 
> I have to wait another two years for Logitech to make something better.


Yeah, pretty much in the same boat except for I like the FK shape.
The GPW is pretty much a casual office mouse for me at this point, I'm not mad about it, it's an amazing device but I just perform better with the FK so thats that.




Benny89 said:


> I of course respect your preferences but I can't agree with "can't trust it enough while gaming". First of all, I played 5 days everyday after work and didn't have to charge it at all. That is a lot of time to remember to charge it normally. Also you get a message to charge your mouse when you are about 20% of battery (that is still a lot of hours to play), so you can easly finish what you are playing and then plug it in for a night.
> 
> As for interference, I have quite a lot wireless stuff in same room as this mouse (2x pair of wireless speakers, wireless headset, 2x wireless controllers, another wireless mouse) and there is not interference at all. As for malfunction I can't say anything having that mouse for only a week, but Logitech support never failed be me before even if something would happen with it.
> 
> I mean it's already BEST wireless tech possible- 68h without LEDs battery with ZERO latency Hero sensor and 80g of weight with all of that? I mean, it will be hard for some time to get better than this.


Ah yeah man the battery life is amazing but still the possibility of it running out because of user error is still there. With a wire I never have to worry about that and with a paracorded mouse it still has a wireless feeling.
Like I said it is a fantastic mouse but after using it non stop since launch I've come to this conclusion. If it's your end game and it works for you, then thats great!


----------



## e4stw00t

discoprince said:


> (...)
> Ah yeah man the battery life is amazing but still the possibility of it running out because of user error is still there. With a wire I never have to worry about that and with a paracorded mouse it still has a wireless feeling.
> (...)


It's a bit like arguing not to leave the house at all as there is a chance to get overrun by a random drive by car 

Not that a non-wireless mouse or the PC in general has no chance of malfunction during a gaming session (mouse, cable, usb port, mainboard etc).


----------



## CorruptBE

vanir1337 said:


> I had zero malfunctions so far and I have the mouse for nearly 2 months.


Same here, then again my wireless signal is rock solid when compared to some other people in this thread.


----------



## schuldig

Coming from the ZA13/EC2B (short period using G305, not really digging it) I purchased a GPW and was really into it except for the coating. No matter how comfortable and awesome it is it just felt like it strained my hand and held me back performing at my max.
So I did what every OCN member does, I ordered a new mouse. In my case the white FK2 since I never had one before and wanted to see what the hype is about.

Jesus christ, the coating is so good, the mouse becomes part of my hand! So that's farewell GPW, I never had issues with you and I love you so much but I outperform you with the FK2 by ages.

BTW the FK2 had the spinout bug quite often on the Artisan Raiden until I switched the LOD to low. Now it's flawless.
brb sanding the clicks, installing paracord and hypergliding it.


----------



## e4stw00t

I had a similar experience with the DM 1 FPS, which made me sell off the GPW.

It's a great mouse but the DM 1 fits my hands like a glove.


----------



## trism

I find it amusing how people are having issues with the coating while I can pretty much lift the mouse up by gently pulling it towards my palm with two fingers, index and middle, placed on the main buttons... It's like glued to my hand. Then again, glossy coating is super slippery for me.

I really enjoy the mouse now. By far the best mouse I've ever owned. Bye bye 336x and your variants. Zero issues with the wireless, HERO works better than 336x and the battery life is just astonishing. With my use, it's a charge for every two weeks or so.


----------



## e4stw00t

trism said:


> I find it amusing how people are having issues with the coating while I can pretty much lift the mouse up by gently pulling it towards my palm with two fingers, index and middle, placed on the main buttons... It's like glued to my hand. Then again, glossy coating is super slippery for me.


That implies you don't have dry hands - which I do - and that's why glossy works way better for me - simple as that - nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## springrolls

Yeah I had to return my GPW for a myriad of reasons (the clicks grinding together primarily, it was super bad on mine) but my dry hands did not like the coating at all, was actually like trying to hold a soap bar. Somehow managed to be worse than the new zowie black coatings for me lol.


----------



## popups

I haven't had any malfunctions, but I have only used it on one pad.

There is times when it feels like the mouse is "snapping" to my hand movements as if it was in sleep mode. In wireless mode at least.


----------



## ChrisHigs

I ordered one of these last night. Student discount made it almost bearable. Unfortunately it's on back order.

I ordered a MX Master 2S recently after reading all the rave reviews about it, but I did not get on with it. Horrible, awful side buttons, and too much latency, even for just moving around the desktop. I'm really hoping I find this one better.

It will be used mainly in work and uni, with some gaming thrown in when I find the time. I think I will buy some of those magnetic cables so I can charge it more easily in each place I go, or when I go home just pop it on charge quickly.


----------



## Nivity

Gpro WL coating/plastic was also horrible for me, one of the worst I ever encountered.
I guess it's perfect if you don't have dry hands though.


----------



## munchzilla

Nivity said:


> Gpro WL coating/plastic was also horrible for me, one of the worst I ever encountered.
> I guess it's perfect if you don't have dry hands though.


I wanted it a little wider so I put some tennis grip tape on mine. pretty good now.


----------



## e4stw00t

Nivity said:


> Gpro WL coating/plastic was also horrible for me, one of the worst I ever encountered.
> I guess it's perfect if you don't have dry hands though.


Unfortunately true for pretty much all current Logitech mice - as much as I kinda like there line up and improvements over the past years I really struggle with the finishes they choose and usually go back to a given glossy mouse sooner or later.
#dryhandsproblems


----------



## schuldig

One way to deal with it was to use my gf's hand cream - a nice side effect is that my hands were very soft


----------



## e4stw00t

schuldig said:


> One way to deal with it was to use my gf's hand cream - a nice side effect is that my hands were very soft


Feel free to send me your gf and her hand cream


----------



## ToTheSun!

ChrisHigs said:


> I ordered a MX Master 2S recently after reading all the rave reviews about it, but I did not get on with it. Horrible, awful side buttons, and too much latency, even for just moving around the desktop. I'm really hoping I find this one better.


The MX Master 2S has a polling rate that maxes out at 125 Hz. It's supposed to feel "slower". It's not really comparable to gaming mice with 500-1000 Hz.


----------



## ChrisHigs

ToTheSun! said:


> ChrisHigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a MX Master 2S recently after reading all the rave reviews about it, but I did not get on with it. Horrible, awful side buttons, and too much latency, even for just moving around the desktop. I'm really hoping I find this one better.
> 
> 
> 
> The MX Master 2S has a polling rate that maxes out at 125 Hz. It's supposed to feel "slower". It's not really comparable to gaming mice with 500-1000 Hz.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know it's not going to be anything like a gaming mouse, but I currently have a MX518 which I believe is also only 125Hz. It wasn't the polling rate that was the issue, it just wasn't responsive enough to quick movements and I found it difficult pointing to where I wanted accurately.


----------



## deepor

ChrisHigs said:


> Yeah I know it's not going to be anything like a gaming mouse, but I currently have a MX518 which I believe is also only 125Hz. It wasn't the polling rate that was the issue, it just wasn't responsive enough to quick movements and I found it difficult pointing to where I wanted accurately.


Yes, that was my impression as well about the wireless office mice from Logitech. There's something extra wrong with them. Things like selecting text is strange and annoying to do. This is very different from for example those cheap $8 wired Logitech B100 mice which are totally fine despite 125Hz.


----------



## ChrisHigs

deepor said:


> ChrisHigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know it's not going to be anything like a gaming mouse, but I currently have a MX518 which I believe is also only 125Hz. It wasn't the polling rate that was the issue, it just wasn't responsive enough to quick movements and I found it difficult pointing to where I wanted accurately.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was my impression as well about the wireless office mice from Logitech. There's something extra wrong with them. Things like selecting text is strange and annoying to do. This is very different from for example those cheap $8 wired Logitech B100 mice which are totally fine despite 125Hz.
Click to expand...

Yeah it was surprisingly laggy. Not sure if all normal wireless mice are like that. I didn't even bother trying any games as I found it bad enough just moving to buttons on the screen in Windows. I've got a couple of basic wired Dell mice in work which are fine (apart from the wires getting in the way)

It seems a little overkill buying the G Pro for what I will mostly use it for but if the wireless performance is as good as a wired mouse I'll be happy. What's it like in low mode? Is there a noticeable difference?


----------



## aayman_farzand

Damn this thread makes it look like all GPROW are defected.

It has been perfect for me. I didn't realize till last night that ever since I got this, I haven't been frequenting OCN Mouse section nearly as often as I used to.
GJ Logitech!


----------



## e4stw00t

Dont forget you only read of people who are unhappy - some based on very objective claims like, shape, coating, flawed wireless set up etc.


----------



## James N

aayman_farzand said:


> Damn this thread makes it look like all GPROW are defected.
> 
> It has been perfect for me. I didn't realize till last night that ever since I got this, I haven't been frequenting OCN Mouse section nearly as often as I used to.
> GJ Logitech!


This happens with every single mouse that exists.

Some units are fine some are not. More often than not, a lot of complaints are based on personal preferences. Like "This mouse is unusable, it gives me handcramps, the coating is bad." or confirmation biased findings from people trying to convince themselves of something like, "I THINK, it feels delayed, it is unusable for gaming. I will go back to my old xyz and no one should use this mouse"(refuse to test it further or look into evidence against it found and documented by others). 

I am not saying, that shape, coating and things like that are not important (they are super important). But we can't generalize something as bad/good, when the results are different for everyone, since everyone is different.

Of course then there are legitimate complaints, with people providing evidence to their claims. Sometimes it is hard to separate those "i feel like/ for me" from "here are well documented pictures/videos and mouse tester results on the issue".

Keep in mind that this goes both ways. People trying to bash a good quality product and others trying to defend a product with flaws, because reasons.

There is no flawless mouse. 

Pick what works best for you.

If you are happy with your mouse and it works, use it. Even if you think your 5$ hello kitty mouse makes you a god in your game of choice, use it.


----------



## Chirsu

So I've been using this mouse for about a month now, I've been using it a lot, but I had to charge it once in two weeks max. The shape, weight, buttons, battery life, wireless and sensor performance are great so far. Before GPW I've been using FK1 with a bungee, but having no cord is waaay better for me, I can't go back now. The feet are meh, so I've ordered both hotline 0.8mm and corepad feet, but I am still waiting for those. I've tried using it with G640, but it was terrible, it has way too much initial friction, making the small adjustments almost impossible, so I've went back to QcK+, which has always worked perfect for me.

As I said before: I can make the buttons touch, but it never happens to me unless I intentionally do it. So I have no issues to report and my GPW is flawless so far. I don't see myself switching to a different mouse any time soon, since the shape fits me well and I can't go back to wired mice now.

I've also tried doing the mousetester test and I've encountered the 8-10ms lag spikes on GPW(both wired and wireless) and my wired zowie mice. After a lot of trial and error - I've fixed it by changing Windows 10 power plan settings from "Balanced" to "Ultimate Performance" and also disabling "USB selective suspend setting" for that power plan. With that change the spikes became rare and the time went down from 8-9ms to 3-4ms. I've attached my test results before and after the setting changes. Both of the tests on the image are done in wireless mode(without the charging cable attached), since attaching the cable had no impact on my results

Before, aka "Balanced" power plan:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=223950&thumb=1

After, aka "Ultimate Performance" power plan with "USB selective suspend setting" disabled:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=223952&thumb=1

Also I must note that all tests were done on a desktop PC(core i5 4690k + GTX970, asus z97 motherboard), so the power plan setting being an issue is very weird to say the least.


----------



## Chirsu

ChrisHigs said:


> It seems a little overkill buying the G Pro for what I will mostly use it for but if the wireless performance is as good as a wired mouse I'll be happy. What's it like in low mode? Is there a noticeable difference?


This mouse doesn't seem to have a low mode, but you can still change the polling rate if you want to save some power. Anyway the battery life is so good that I don't recommend making such compromises. The software estimates 64 hours of use, but I am getting about 2 weeks of active usage to make it go down from 100% to 15%.


----------



## Chirsu

CThun said:


> There are complete different results in safe mode though. No of my other wired mouses have any lags at all, so that noise is software depended. But gpw still has same problem with ~9ms lagspike every 8 seconds (on both computers), despite graph is a bit cleaner overall.
> I think I also got dobule click problem. I observed spontaneous cancel of text selection twice for today. This is some 150 bucks experience right now (in 3:02 UTC+3 on my clock btw).
> 
> (I turned of lines special for you dood)


Try changing the power plan settings, I am curious to know if this will fix the issue for you. My test results were similar, but it was an issue for my wired mice too.


----------



## kevin-L

I couldn't figure out a way to grip the GPW without causing pain to my fingers that grip the right side of it, after owning one since launch. I switched back to my paracorded G403 and I'm aiming better due to my hand being comfortable again, despite the increased weight. Here's hoping some day we get an ergonomic mouse with the same tech as the GPW.


----------



## Avalar

kevin-L said:


> I couldn't figure out a way to grip the GPW without causing pain to my fingers that grip the right side of it, after owning one since launch. I switched back to my paracorded G403 and I'm aiming better due to my hand being comfortable again, despite the increased weight. Here's hoping some day we get an ergonomic mouse with the same tech as the GPW.


You still holding onto it? Cuz if not, I'm interested. ^-^


----------



## CThun

Chirsu said:


> Try changing the power plan settings, I am curious to know if this will fix the issue for you. My test results were similar, but it was an issue for my wired mice too.


No effect. I also tried other power and usb driver settings with the same conclusion. I am sure that power plan settings is not an issue, it affects only results in this mouse tester software while you PC is idle, and when your CPU not working on heavy tasks. So you don't need to change power plan from balanced to performance for gaming. Save the energy, and slow down entropy growing in the Universe : ) 

My problem have one big difference from yours, because I have lag perfectly every 8 seconds. Looks like problem in channel between mouse and PC. Maybe I got faulty transmitter or something like that.


----------



## Chirsu

CThun said:


> No effect. I also tried other power and usb driver settings with the same conclusion. I am sure that power plan settings is not an issue, it affects only results in this mouse tester software while you PC is idle, and when your CPU not working on heavy tasks. So you don't need to change power plan from balanced to performance for gaming. Save the energy, and slow down entropy growing in the Universe : )
> 
> My problem have one big difference from yours, because I have lag perfectly every 8 seconds. Looks like problem in channel between mouse and PC. Maybe I got faulty transmitter or something like that.


it was definitely an issue with power plan for me, since changing it fixed it. I've tested it a LOT, I am certain that if I change it back it will cause an issue again, since I've tested it multiple times: small spikes happen anyway, but the plan determines if it will be a 2.5-4ms spike or 8.5-10. I think it is specific to motherboard and that's why it's different for us, sad that it didn't help you


----------



## kevin-L

Avalar said:


> You still holding onto it? Cuz if not, I'm interested. ^-^


I'm probably gonna be looking to sell it


----------



## Avalar

kevin-L said:


> I'm probably gonna be looking to sell it


Haven't got a lot of money atm (full-time student), but I could trade you some G303's if you're interested.


----------



## killuchen

Does Logitech still offer warranty if you buy used? My friend is thinking about picking up a used GPWL.


----------



## vanir1337

killuchen said:


> Does Logitech still offer warranty if you buy used? My friend is thinking about picking up a used GPWL.


If it hasn't yet been registered in their system and the seller provides the original invoice then yes.


----------



## ChrisHigs

My mouse is arriving today! Delivered from the Netherlands to the UK.

Not long to find out if it's worth the money or if I'll be sending it back


----------



## ncck

Avalar said:


> Haven't got a lot of money atm (full-time student), but I could trade you some G303's if you're interested.


new ones? :]


----------



## VESPA5

kevin-L said:


> I couldn't figure out a way to grip the GPW without causing pain to my fingers that grip the right side of it, after owning one since launch. I switched back to my paracorded G403 and I'm aiming better due to my hand being comfortable again, despite the increased weight. Here's hoping some day we get an ergonomic mouse with the same tech as the GPW.


Logitech mice are praised for their sensors and minimal click latency but not so much for their shapes. Not only were the M1/M2 buttons rubbing against each other but the shape was harder for me to get used to than my famed G303 (such a great mouse but that shape was a wrist cramp inducer for me). 

I sold my G Pro Wireless on eBay and went back to my paracorded G403 (with the magnets removed). It fits very comfy in my hand and the hump does not deter my grip style at all.


----------



## Avalar

ncck said:


> new ones? :]


One new one. Was thinking I'd wait a few years on that one, though. I guess if it were a deal I couldn't refuse... but idk.


----------



## ChrisHigs

My mouse has arrived and I am now using it. So a quick review:

Wireless performance is amazing. No issues at all. Super responsive and smooth and I never want a wired mouse again.
Buttons are all lovely. The scroll wheel is great too. No issues with the weight of the middle button, and it's plenty easy to press without scrolling the wheel. And quiet.
Not sure if it's as comfortable as my MX518 yet but definitely feels good. And I have big hands. Maybe I'd prefer it a little taller because my fingers are almost touching the mat while holding it now. I never thought of my MX518 being heavy until now  It is super light.
Yes I can make M1 and M2 rub. More easily than I thought, and I can see why 1-3-1 grip would do it a lot with the fingers placed further on the outside of the mouse. But I don't think it'll be a problem for me. If it is I'll just sand it a tiny bit.

Am I going to keep it? Without a doubt. Just need to find a way to safely transport it with my laptop to work now.


----------



## ChrisHigs

Next to test the right side buttons to see if I can use them without pressing them while holding the mouse.


----------



## ChrisHigs

Texture is definitely slippy compared to my MX518 which really grips my hand. But not too slippy for me. I can still pick it up easily enough.

Forward side button (currently bound to DPI shift) is usable with the inside of my (whatever the finger next to my pinky is called) if I hold the mouse in a certain way. The back button doesn't get in the way but isn't easy to press. I think I'll leave them in instead of the plugs.


----------



## ChrisHigs

Out of curiosity, when would someone use 16,000 DPI? It's crazy stupid fast if I put it that high.


----------



## VESPA5

ChrisHigs said:


> Out of curiosity, when would someone use 16,000 DPI? It's crazy stupid fast if I put it that high.


High DPI is useful for very high resolution screens (like 4K and 8K). But is it even possible to game at that high of a setting? I dunno. I'm always at 800 DPI and have never needed to go higher than that.


----------



## chakku

VESPA5 said:


> High DPI is useful for very high resolution screens (like 4K and 8K). But is it even possible to game at that high of a setting? I dunno. I'm always at 800 DPI and have never needed to go higher than that.


Not that high though, I'm using 1600 DPI on my dual 4K setup with no qualms, just have to set in-game sense to be equivalent to when I was 800 DPI on my smaller monitors years ago.


----------



## ChrisHigs

VESPA5 said:


> ChrisHigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, when would someone use 16,000 DPI? It's crazy stupid fast if I put it that high.
> 
> 
> 
> High DPI is useful for very high resolution screens (like 4K and 8K). But is it even possible to game at that high of a setting? I dunno. I'm always at 800 DPI and have never needed to go higher than that.
Click to expand...

Ah, good point, I hadn't considered that. I bet it would move a lot slower for the screen size at a much higher resolution.

I've currently got mine set to 1200 in Windows with no acceleration. Need to try some games now


----------



## ChrisHigs

One more question. Would you recommend a magnetic USB cable, or stick with the Logitech one for charging?


----------



## Elrick

ChrisHigs said:


> Out of curiosity, when would someone use 16,000 DPI? It's crazy stupid fast if I put it that high.


Difficult to operate this (or any) mouse at 16000dpi.

Suspect it could possibly work with a 49inch (or bigger) Monitor but who knows, don't have that sized screen at my place.


----------



## Chirsu

ChrisHigs said:


> One more question. Would you recommend a magnetic USB cable, or stick with the Logitech one for charging?


I really don't see a point in using a magnetic cable, since I only need to charge it once in two weeks


----------



## kevin-L

Avalar said:


> Haven't got a lot of money atm (full-time student), but I could trade you some G303's if you're interested.


I'll probably end up listing it on the hardware swap reddit, I'm not interested in any mouse trades atm, sorry


----------



## ChrisHigs

Chirsu said:


> I really don't see a point in using a magnetic cable, since I only need to charge it once in two weeks


Good point. I'll see how the battery life goes using it in work too and see if I think it's worth it.


----------



## tehidiot

ChrisHigs said:


> Good point. I'll see how the battery life goes using it in work too and see if I think it's worth it.


I'd stick with the default one as it'll hold in firmly and won't fall out during use


----------



## lodex

Can anyone share their experience with the Hotline Competition feet?


I got them a few days ago and so far they are pretty bad. Horizontal movements are fine but vertical movements scratch over the mousepad heavily. I was very happy with them on a G403 so this is really surprising. 



I swapped them for corepads which I used before and although the first set worked perfectly fine, the second set seems to be not high enough, causing the mouse shell to scratch over the mousepad :/


----------



## nyshak

lodex said:


> Can anyone share their experience with the Hotline Competition feet?
> 
> 
> I got them a few days ago and so far they are pretty bad. Horizontal movements are fine but vertical movements scratch over the mousepad heavily. I was very happy with them on a G403 so this is really surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> I swapped them for corepads which I used before and although the first set worked perfectly fine, the second set seems to be not high enough, causing the mouse shell to scratch over the mousepad :/


Mine are perfectly fine. Did you put them on top of the orginal feet or did you peel those of? They are meant to be put on top of the orginal.


----------



## lodex

I got the 0.8mm ones which are supposed to replace the original feet.


----------



## vanir1337

nyshak said:


> They are meant to be put on top of the orginal.


Hell they aren't.


----------



## nyshak

vanir1337 said:


> Hell they aren't.


There are different versions. Didn't know they had thicker ones already. Mine are super thin and go on top of the feet. Work great.


----------



## 508859

lodex said:


> Can anyone share their experience with the Hotline Competition feet?
> 
> 
> I got them a few days ago and so far they are pretty bad. Horizontal movements are fine but vertical movements scratch over the mousepad heavily. I was very happy with them on a G403 so this is really surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> I swapped them for corepads which I used before and although the first set worked perfectly fine, the second set seems to be not high enough, causing the mouse shell to scratch over the mousepad :/


I see like 3 posts per week on reddit and here where people complain about this, but usually they just forgot to remove the thin protective layer from hotlines. 

interestingly, my first set of corepads was not thick enough on GPW, I wonder if second is thicker.


----------



## nyshak

numberfive said:


> I see like 3 posts per week on reddit and here where people complain about this, but usually they just forgot to remove the thin protective layer from hotlines.
> 
> interestingly, my first set of corepads was not thick enough on GPW, I wonder if second is thicker.


Like mentioned there are different versions.


----------



## lodex

numberfive said:


> I see like 3 posts per week on reddit and here where people complain about this, but usually they just forgot to remove the thin protective layer from hotlines.
> 
> interestingly, my first set of corepads was not thick enough on GPW, I wonder if second is thicker.



I remember removing a protective layer from the Hotline I applied to my G403 and checked for it on the GPW. However there seems to be none on those.


----------



## 508859

nyshak said:


> Like mentioned there are different versions.


my corepads were 0.8mm, but still not thick enough. service support confirmed that some customers face it and that they will revise their GPW skates. 

hotlines are indeed come in 0.28 and 0.8 thickness. but it would be very obvious that 0.28 will result in scratching 

gonna receive both versions this week and check for cover.


----------



## James N

numberfive said:


> my corepads were 0.8mm, but still not thick enough. service support confirmed that some customers face it and that they will revise their GPW skates.
> 
> hotlines are indeed come in 0.28 and 0.8 thickness. but it would be very obvious that 0.28 will result in scratching
> 
> gonna receive both versions this week and check for cover.


The 0.28 are meant to be put on top of the default mouse feet.


----------



## lodex

Swapped for Hotline Competition again yesterday (0.8mm, just to be clear) and no scratching so far. I'm confused. Was checking for a protective layer again, which was nowhere to be found, so I'm assuming newer batches don't have it anymore.


They feel bad nonetheless. Very loud and way to fast for my taste. But I guess this will settle once they break in, just like the ones on my G403.


----------



## aayman_farzand

I use the Hotline Competition, put it on the mouse on the first day. It was scratchy for two or so days but now it's completely smooth. This is on the ASUS Scabbard.


----------



## ChrisHigs

I tried my first game with this mouse yesterday, Portal. It was amazing. Super smooth and responsive and really nice not having a wire in the way.

I just tried this with Doom though (my old 6870 only just manages to play this on low detail). The right mouse button is used for the weapon secondary mode so I have to hold it down while pressing the left button, and the buttons were rubbing quite a lot. I won't be sending it back but I will find a way to stop them rubbing.


----------



## killuchen

I've had my hotline .8 comps in the package for a couple of weeks now. I'm scared to replace my default feet lol.


----------



## Ickz

I reported earlier in the thread that my GProW from Amazon's first batch started exhibiting double clicking on the RMB out of the box. My friend's ended up doing the same as well and now his replacement for that one is starting to also.

Just throwing that out there for people wondering what the quality of this $150 mouse is like.


----------



## Elrick

Ickz said:


> I reported earlier in the thread that my GProW from Amazon's first batch started exhibiting double clicking on the RMB out of the box. My friend's ended up doing the same as well and now his replacement for that one is starting to also.
> 
> Just throwing that out there for people wondering what the quality of this $150 mouse is like.


That is why I shall be waiting till April or July 2019, to purchase this latest model.

Logitech is still living down to their usual specifications when releasing any new model onto the public. Always best to wait for the current defects to be bought out of the market before buying any more.

Nothing worse than spending more money to buy another problem product. Nice to see Quality and Assurance still eludes the great Logitech Empire :thumb: .


----------



## nyshak

For those afraid of the .8mm Hotline feet, go for the 0.28mm ones. I have them on mine and they work absolutely great.


----------



## CorruptBE

I just switched back to my Revel.

I was fine using the mouse but now I developed RSI in my wrist, which never happened with the FK2/Kana/Revel. Popups might be on to something about the shape (imo it's the height vs the previously mentioned mice, it's similar to my issue with the Sensei Rival remake from SS, but more subtle).


----------



## Elrick

CorruptBE said:


> I just switched back to my Revel.


Funnily enough I bought about six of them, not because they're cheap but they actually are far more comfortable to use over a longer period of time.

Go figure, the Revel has become quite popular yet ALL the Logitech fanboys keep singing together, on how great this latest model release is.


----------



## ChrisHigs

Is the double clicking issue something that happens while pressing the buttons straight down, or while pressing the button and moving your finger slightly? If I drag my finger across the mouse buttons in a certain way I can make the whole button vibrate and click away loads of times. Not saying this is an issue, not bothered by it. But I also noticed that I double clicked once when I tried pressing but my finger slipped slightly. Again, fine, not bothered. Just wondering.


----------



## Blomkungen

Can't make it doubleclick at all here at least


----------



## vanir1337

I can make the middle button double click, but the main ones are perfect. Also thinking about replacing the middle switch for something lighter, does anyone know its exact model?


----------



## CorruptBE

Elrick said:


> Funnily enough I bought about six of them, not because they're cheap but they actually are far more comfortable to use over a longer period of time.
> 
> Go figure, the Revel has become quite popular yet ALL the Logitech fanboys keep singing together, on how great this latest model release is.


It's the first and only mouse where I bought a backup. The buttons are meh, the build quality feels a lot cheaper compared to a Logitech mouse, but... it just works, simple shape, 3360 sensor, bam.

Kind of bummed out though, really wished I could main the Logitech G Pro wireless. Using that light weight without a wire felt so liberating.


----------



## Menthalion

CorruptBE said:


> it just works, simple shape, 3360 sensor, bam.
> 
> Kind of bummed out though, really wished I could main the Logitech G Pro wireless. Using that light weight without a wire felt so liberating.


ProW shape isn't anything more complicated, to be honest. However, compared to the others you mentioned, it's just that bit higher.

The Revel the least so, but very noticeable still compared to the ProW / Sensei Raw / DM1. Also, the Revel is a lot more grippy to my dry hands.

I understand where you're coming from that the ProW is more fatiguing to hold. The clicks though, can't do without them anymore.

The ProW would be even better if there was a scaled down version, say 37 mm, with length scaled accordingly, width constant and better coating.

Then again I only settled with Sensei like shapes since there wasn't anything like the G3 anymore, so perhaps I just prefer low.


----------



## Elrick

CorruptBE said:


> The buttons are meh, the build quality feels a lot cheaper compared to a Logitech mouse, but... it just works, simple shape, 3360 sensor, bam.
> 
> Kind of bummed out though, really wished I could main the Logitech G Pro wireless. Using that light weight without a wire felt so liberating.


Actually love the Revel buttons (latest edition) with their sharp click, plus their scroll wheel is quite decent (clicky notches) almost like an Alps encoder but not quite there yet.

For the money it's actually my go to mouse, hence don't ever tell Pete about it. Already arrogant as hell so best to keep it quiet for now.


----------



## Chirsu

So I've just applied hotline competition 0.8mm feet, since the stock ones were getting annoying and corepads are not arriving. After measuring 360 degree turn I've noticed that it takes slightly more movement(i.e. sensitivity is slightly lower). So with new feet to achieve same 360 distance - I need to change from 1150dpi to 1200dpi (sensitivity in cs go is 1 in both cases). Does anybody know if it means that feet are thinner or thicker?


----------



## 508859

Chirsu said:


> So I've just applied hotline competition 0.8mm feet, since the stock ones were getting annoying and corepads are not arriving. After measuring 360 degree turn I've noticed that it takes slightly more movement(i.e. sensitivity is slightly lower). So with new feet to achieve same 360 distance - I need to change from 1150dpi to 1200dpi (sensitivity in cs go is 1 in both cases). Does anybody know if it means that feet are thinner or thicker?


when corepads will arrive, compare the thickness between them and hotline. 

corepads have QC issue and some are not thick enough to stick from the shell


----------



## James N

Chirsu said:


> So I've just applied hotline competition 0.8mm feet, since the stock ones were getting annoying and corepads are not arriving. After measuring 360 degree turn I've noticed that it takes slightly more movement(i.e. sensitivity is slightly lower). So with new feet to achieve same 360 distance - I need to change from 1150dpi to 1200dpi (sensitivity in cs go is 1 in both cases). Does anybody know if it means that feet are thinner or thicker?


thicker feet = more distance between the sensor and the surface = lower cpi.


----------



## Chirsu

James N said:


> thicker feet = more distance between the sensor and the surface = lower cpi.


Makes sense, thank you. So it's not just me being optimistic, these are thicker than stock ones indeed


----------



## Chirsu

I've just played with new feet and I am pretty sure that my aim became how it should be. During last week - the stock feet started to feel like ****, so I couldn't do small adjustments at all. So besides the need to change the feet - this mouse is perfect for me, no QC issues.


----------



## killuchen

Is anybody here playing CoD BO 4? My mouse's lighting goes crazy and out of sync when I'm playing CoD. Like I have lights on the breathing effect and it goes crazy almost like a strobe light lol.


----------



## Chirsu

killuchen said:


> Is anybody here playing CoD BO 4? My mouse's lighting goes crazy and out of sync when I'm playing CoD. Like I have lights on the breathing effect and it goes crazy almost like a strobe light lol.


Did you try turning off "Allow games to control illumination" in Logitech Gaming Software settings?


----------



## killuchen

Chirsu said:


> Did you try turning off "Allow games to control illumination" in Logitech Gaming Software settings?


Lmao I had no idea this existed. I'll check it out when I get home lol thanks!


----------



## lodex

That's the time we're living in guys! Games controlling the lighting of your mouse, enhancing the immersion in the game! The device, which is entirely covered by your hand while gaming...wait, what?


----------



## ChrisHigs

lodex said:


> That's the time we're living in guys! Games controlling the lighting of your mouse, enhancing the immersion in the game! The device, which is entirely covered by your hand while gaming...wait, what?


 I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that. Seems a bit pointless controlling lights that are covered up by your hand.


----------



## killuchen

Lmao for real! I finally decided to switch to my .8mm hotlines yesterday. What a difference lol


----------



## 508859

killuchen said:


> Lmao for real! I finally decided to switch to my .8mm hotlines yesterday. What a difference lol


it will take em like a week to break in and be more consistent.


----------



## killuchen

numberfive said:


> it will take em like a week to break in and be more consistent.


I didn't mean for it to come out as sarcasm sorry lol. I meant to say that I love the hotline so far.


----------



## 508859

killuchen said:


> I didn't mean for it to come out as sarcasm sorry lol. I meant to say that I love the hotline so far.


I did not see the sarcasm, just pointed out that they will become better quickly


----------



## lodex

I just noticed that m1 and m2 rattle when tapping the mouse. Does this happen for you guys, too?


----------



## e4stw00t

Yes, well it's a 80g mouse after all, so if you put it down with some force you will notice it one way or another.


----------



## vanir1337

lodex said:


> I just noticed that m1 and m2 rattle when tapping the mouse. Does this happen for you guys, too?


Just a tiny bit.


----------



## CorruptBE

Menthalion said:


> The clicks though, can't do without them anymore.


Another reason I'm bummed out.

Like... aargghh. If the Pro Wireless was just a few millimeter less in height I would've been fine. Or if the normal G Pro was less V shaped and more like the old MX300 I would be able to use that too. It's like Logitech always screws up 1 tiny little detail in their shapes.


----------



## Sptz

Anyone else having issues with the mouse and G HUB?

Tried EVERYTHING under the sun, uninstalling, re-installing with "run as admin", running the app as admin, rebooting, turning the mouse on and off, still, as soon as the mouse goes to sleep and wakes up it doesn't stick (I have for example, DPI lightning always ON, it just stays off unless I manually press the DPI button at the bottom and it always displays the stupid light show when waking up no matter if I have it turned off or on) and as soon as I close the G Hub software it goes straight back to default, I deleted the onboard memory profiles 200 times, rebooted, uninstalled, re-installed with privileges. Doesn't work. I either have a faulty mouse or I don't know...

Right now, I paid a ridiculous amount of money for a mouse that just stays at default unless I run the software and even then, after sleeping doesn't even stick.


----------



## 508859

Sptz said:


> Anyone else having issues with the mouse and G HUB?
> 
> Tried EVERYTHING under the sun, uninstalling, re-installing with "run as admin", running the app as admin, rebooting, turning the mouse on and off, still, as soon as the mouse goes to sleep and wakes up it doesn't stick (I have for example, DPI lightning always ON, it just stays off unless I manually press the DPI button at the bottom and it always displays the stupid light show when waking up no matter if I have it turned off or on) and as soon as I close the G Hub software it goes straight back to default, I deleted the onboard memory profiles 200 times, rebooted, uninstalled, re-installed with privileges. Doesn't work. I either have a faulty mouse or I don't know...
> 
> Right now, I paid a ridiculous amount of money for a mouse that just stays at default unless I run the software and even then, after sleeping doesn't even stick.


delete ghub. install lgs. tune your mouse. delete and forget mouse software.

but for real, ghub is ****.


----------



## Sptz

numberfive said:


> delete ghub. install lgs. tune your mouse. delete and forget mouse software.
> 
> but for real, ghub is ****.


You're correct. It was G Hub... why release something so broken to the public jesus... LGS does seem much better.


----------



## LunaTiC123

numberfive said:


> delete ghub. install lgs. tune your mouse. delete and forget mouse software.
> 
> but for real, ghub is ****.


this


----------



## munchzilla

do you get any battery level notifications if you don't use LGS?


----------



## DazzaInOz

munchzilla said:


> do you get any battery level notifications if you don't use LGS?


Not on-screen but I'd assume the dpi lights would start flashing red when getting under a certain percentage.


----------



## SmashTV

Sptz said:


> You're correct. It was G Hub... why release something so broken to the public jesus... LGS does seem much better.


It's not finalized. Did you even read the description before you downloaded?


----------



## frunction

Those of you with longer hands, do you get discomfort from your pinky sitting in further than your ring finger? 

Ambi mice with the )( shape can feel uncomfortable to me. Maybe with ~20x10 hands I can't do relaxed claw and have bring my fingers back to center. 

I would like to make it work because everything else is awesome.


----------



## munchzilla

yeah I have that issue sometimes, and it does indeed suck because everything else is awesome, debating (since I don't use right side side buttons anyway) doing a ghetto mod for it. but it will weigh quite noticeably more and maybe be a little imbalanced...


----------



## DazzaInOz

frunction said:


> Those of you with longer hands, do you get discomfort from your pinky sitting in further than your ring finger?
> 
> Ambi mice with the )( shape can feel uncomfortable to me. Maybe with ~20x10 hands I can't do relaxed claw and have bring my fingers back to center.
> 
> I would like to make it work because everything else is awesome.


19x10 hands here with relaxed claw and have developed quite a bit of pain up through the pinky tendon with this mouse. I seem to fair better with Revel/Sensei shape because of the wider butt that gives somewhere for the pinky to rest more naturally. I still prefer a good ergo shape though even with a relaxed claw as the combination of pinky 'rest' and rolled off right side just seems to cause less stress overall when playing for more than a few hours.


----------



## FelicityC

I'd like to first note many issues with mice can be solved with regular and consistent sleep and rest, and not abusing (or using any sort of performance enhancing drugs) to game or otherwise program/study. When I had so many issues with mice and mousepads, that ended up being the biggest issue I had, but the hardest to admit. Sleep deprivation causes 90% of issues. 



Secondly, I'm not convinced on logi's wireless consistency still. I don't know exactly how to set up my wireless setup still in such a way that is optimal, and the mouse feels generally fine, but with the magnets removed and no charge signal available I don't know if it's low charge causing issues or just the above, sleep/drugs. 



Thirdly, I'm hunting for a way to get my sensor more consistent polling rate wise. I'm just not sure what graphs to look at or what to try and do to improve that, or at the very least optimize my hand grip as I know for a fact I'm having issues gripping every mouse I try to use. 



I have very small hands, short fingers, imagine a 12yo korean girl's hands and that's about mine, only dry and gross from overplaying and needing to hydrate. I'm trying to be semi-real with my issues and I would appreciate advice from others with any similar issues.


----------



## frunction

DazzaInOz said:


> 19x10 hands here with relaxed claw and have developed quite a bit of pain up through the pinky tendon with this mouse. I seem to fair better with Revel/Sensei shape because of the wider butt that gives somewhere for the pinky to rest more naturally. I still prefer a good ergo shape though even with a relaxed claw as the combination of pinky 'rest' and rolled off right side just seems to cause less stress overall when playing for more than a few hours.


Yeah, started getting pain also after a few hours, going to have to send it back. I also prefer ergo, but ambi mice can be good if they're smoothed next to the right mouse or have a ledge, like the FK or G305 respectively.. at least for my grip.


----------



## e4stw00t

Same for me - have 19 x 10 hands and it's just a bit too wide around the center where you grip it with thumb and pinke - works fine for shorter play sessions but exhausts my hand during longer ones, which made me sell it and stick to the G305.


----------



## James N

I am fairly happy with it, having 20x10.5cm hands and using it in clawgrip. I do think that it would make it more comfortable and relaxed to grip, if it had the g403 rubber texture on the sides. But anyone with smaller hands and or not super dry hands should be fine (it is all personal preference though, especially with shape and textures).


----------



## nyshak

No problems with it 18.5cm hands. Still waiting for the Astrum though


----------



## kignt

If anybody was wondering about the foam piece that I literally only taped to the right side.... I have removed it since a month ago. I kept the grip tapes, and for me, I must have the grip tapes for both left and right sides. 
Only small issue I have now is that LGS doesn't seem to accurately report the battery level after a long time (ie. a day or two later), unless I fully restart the pc.


----------



## e4stw00t

James N said:


> (...) if it had the g403 rubber texture on the sides. But anyone with smaller hands and or not super dry hands should be fine (...).


Can confirm the struggle with the texture chosen as one having dry hands. 

If the sides would have a bit more grip (like you correctly pointed to the more grippy G403 side rubber) it would work though. 

But the combination of less sticky sides, wider mid (compared to similar DM1/Reveli/FK shapes) and shape of said mid (being fairly straight instead of curved or angled, so no ledge to place your fingers under) makes it uncomfortable during longer play sessions.


----------



## Avalar

I don’t understand why Logitech uses anything but the rubber sides that the G403 has. Those were awesome.


----------



## MichaelDeets

Avalar said:


> I don’t understand why Logitech uses anything but the rubber sides that the G403 has. Those were awesome.



Weight, also my G403's sides have visible wear marks (under bright light) despite light-ish use.


----------



## deepor

There's this guy here:

https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseRevie...ng_for_a_barebones_mouse_that_will_withstand/

His skin somehow managed to completely dissolve those rubber sides of the G403.


----------



## James N

nyshak said:


> No problems with it 18.5cm hands. Still waiting for the Astrum though


Yea, can't wait for the Astrum.


----------



## ToTheSun!

deepor said:


> There's this guy here:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseRevie...ng_for_a_barebones_mouse_that_will_withstand/
> 
> His skin somehow managed to completely dissolve those rubber sides of the G403.


The heck kind of species are you that your skin can do that to rubber?

Those are obvious outliers. Rubber sides are superior for many people, especially for those with very dry hands.


----------



## Gonzalez07

ToTheSun! said:


> The heck kind of species are you that your skin can do that to rubber?
> 
> Those are obvious outliers. Rubber sides are superior for many people, especially for those with very dry hands.


never understood this either. they be must constantly using hand sanitizer and not completely drying it off their hands, thats my guess anyway.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Gonzalez07 said:


> never understood this either. they be must constantly using hand sanitizer and not completely drying it off their hands, thats my guess anyway.


Either that or they don't wash their hands enough... Maybe it's Dorito grease or something.

It's hard to imagine the condition of his pad if his mouse is that bad. I'm getting OCD just thinking about it.


----------



## James N

ToTheSun! said:


> Either that or they don't wash their hands enough... Maybe it's Dorito grease or something.
> 
> It's hard to imagine the condition of his pad if his mouse is that bad. I'm getting OCD just thinking about it.



True, i wash my hands before i touch my mouse every single time. And keep everything clean. Seeing that picture gave me herpes.


----------



## hotrodkungfury

James N said:


> ToTheSun! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or they don't wash their hands enough... Maybe it's Dorito grease or something.
> 
> It's hard to imagine the condition of his pad if his mouse is that bad. I'm getting OCD just thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, i wash my hands before i touch my mouse every single time. And keep everything clean. Seeing that picture gave me herpes.
Click to expand...

Lol, are you me? I thought I was the only one. Borderline obsessive about it. I don’t eat at my desk either. Can’t stand grimey peripherals.


----------



## Elrick

hotrodkungfury said:


> Lol, are you me? I thought I was the only one. Borderline obsessive about it. I don’t eat at my desk either. Can’t stand grimey peripherals.


You're not alone, even at work refuse to bring lunch or tea to my PC simply because something will be spilled onto the keyboard and mouse quite easily.

When you spend money buying nice hardware to use, why would you inflict grime and mess onto it?


----------



## ToTheSun!

It's a little known fact within the scientific community that people who don't wash their hands before holding their mice have cooties.


----------



## vanir1337

So my middle button started double clicking after 2 months. Anyone knows the exact model for the switch beneath it? It's a square switch with 4 legs afaik. I'd need an operating force too, as I'm looking to replace it with something way lighter. Thanks!


----------



## lodex

Regarding Corepad Mousefeet: I was in contact with Corepad support and they said they know about issues with the skatez being too low. They sent me new ones, which had the exact same problem. After some time they sent me another sample and said they had increased the height to 0.9mm.
I can confirm that they are now high enough to prevent any scratching. I did not measure the actual height of the skatez, but they now look very close to the original feet and Hotline Games Competition.


Comparing Corepad to Hotline Competition and Master, I like the Corepad the most. Followed by Hotline Competition.


----------



## T0XiiC

lodex said:


> Regarding Corepad Mousefeet: I was in contact with Corepad support and they said they know about issues with the skatez being too low. They sent me new ones, which had the exact same problem. After some time they sent me another sample and said they had increased the height to 0.9mm.
> I can confirm that they are now high enough to prevent any scratching. I did not measure the actual height of the skatez, but they now look very close to the original feet and Hotline Games Competition.
> 
> 
> Comparing Corepad to Hotline Competition and Master, I like the Corepad the most. Followed by Hotline Competition.


What feet are the faster ones? Hotline Comp or Corepad? I Know master feet are slower.


----------



## lodex

They both feel pretty much the same at first. After they break in, I'd say Corepad are faster while the Hotline feel a bit smoother.


----------



## T0XiiC

lodex said:


> They both feel pretty much the same at first. After they break in, I'd say Corepad are faster while the Hotline feel a bit smoother.


By smoother u mean less friction?


----------



## lodex

I mean the glide feels smoother, more even. After breaking in, the Competition have more friction IMO. It depends on the surface however. I'm currently using it on a Zowie G-SR-SE


----------



## Synoxia

Hotline competition to me are scratchy (no, there was no plastic protection to peel off unlike the old feets like g903 g403)
0.8mm applied after removing old ones.
Also seems like they have problems with cutting the round one, i had to apply 2 of them just to find out the 2nd one is also fault... those are the feets applied out of the box, check the cuts they didn't even touch the pad (which is an artisan FX zero, so i highly doubt it scratches feets)


----------



## mjc12

At this point I don't even think if you should replace the center foot on Logi mice unless you need to. Its not the primary gliding surface, so to still have the stock foot will not change the glide very much, and the sensor will probably be tuned best for the stock center foot if/when it matters.


----------



## e4stw00t

mjc12 said:


> At this point I don't even think if you should replace the center foot on Logi mice unless you need to. Its not the primary gliding surface, so to still have the stock foot will not change the glide very much, and the sensor will probably be tuned best for the stock center foot if/when it matters.


That's basically my conclusion after a couple of screwed up attempts to replace the middle ring as well.


----------



## Synoxia

mjc12 said:


> At this point I don't even think if you should replace the center foot on Logi mice unless you need to. Its not the primary gliding surface, so to still have the stock foot will not change the glide very much, and the sensor will probably be tuned best for the stock center foot if/when it matters.


Well i already replaced them so too late anyway. I think those are also not thick enough and they are not rounded well like old competition feets... time to switch to corepad i guess


----------



## Faithh

Synoxia said:


> Hotline competition to me are scratchy (no, there was no plastic protection to peel off unlike the old feets like g903 g403)
> 0.8mm applied after removing old ones.
> Also seems like they have problems with cutting the round one, i had to apply 2 of them just to find out the 2nd one is also fault... those are the feets applied out of the box, check the cuts they didn't even touch the pad (which is an artisan FX zero, so i highly doubt it scratches feets)


The hotlines aren't scratching when you're using the mouse normally without unneccessary pressure and keeping it straight, if slightly angled or adding quite a lot of pressure on either side they scratch. With Corepads the shell is scratching instead, not the actual feet because they're nicely rounded but way too thin to prevent the shell from rubbing on your mousepad. I don't know what's going on with them, I received a replacement that was supposed to have the correct thickness but it's just again 0.65mm thick + 0.15mm adhesive paper backing. 

Also just use 0.6mm center ring from a G305/G Pro set orsomething, its only purpose is to prevent the middle from scraping and doesn't collect any dust in the sensor because the rest of the feet are thicker.


----------



## chakku

In my experience the Hotlines scratch a little bit at first but once you wear them in, say after 30min-1hr of use they're fine. They don't physically scratch or leave marks (at least on my Hayate Kou) but they do feel scratchy initially.


----------



## 508859

hotline competition took me around 4-5 days to break in (~30 hours total), then they started to glide smoothly. Thickness was the same as of stock feet and more than corepads.

Corepads currently have a known issue with GPW skates, they are not thick enough even after the redesign. I've got 2 batches, both are identically thin


----------



## lodex

numberfive said:


> Corepads currently have a known issue with GPW skates, they are not thick enough even after the redesign. I've got 2 batches, both are identically thin



As I said in an earlier post, the problems with Corepads should be fixed now. They increased the height to 0.9mm, which looks more like the 0.8mm of the original feet and Hotline Competition.
I was kind of a beta tester for the new feet since I had the exact same problem as you and reached out to them, so I cannot say if the new ones are already available.


----------



## discoprince

Anyone else experiencing what I can only describe as coil whine coming from their GPW? Only recently started happening to me within the last couple days. Batch #1824


----------



## e4stw00t

No, also the first time I read about supposed coil whine related to GPW in particular or Logi mice in general - might be defective so time to initiate a replacement.


----------



## discoprince

e4stw00t said:


> No, also the first time I read about supposed coil whine related to GPW in particular or Logi mice in general - might be defective so time to initiate a replacement.


yeah it feels like its coming from under M1 M2, very strange.


----------



## deepor

e4stw00t said:


> No, also the first time I read about supposed coil whine related to GPW in particular or Logi mice in general - might be defective so time to initiate a replacement.



They all have a bit of coil whine, but it should be quiet enough that you can't hear it when the mouse is on the mouse pad.

If you want to see this for yourself, take your mouse and hold its underside (the sensor) to your ear. You should be able to hear coil whine.

That's how it is on all my Logitech mice with a "gaming" sensor. It's there for the 3366 sensor, and it's also there on my G305 with HERO. I also can hear it on very old Logitech mice like the MX500 which from 15 years ago. The only mouse I have here where I can't hear it is a Logitech Mini which is a 125Hz 400dpi mouse.


----------



## e4stw00t

Well I assume previous poster referred to it being fairly noticeable during regular use.

You would not hold your ear for instance on a running graphics card and claim coil whine being an issue.


----------



## James N

deepor said:


> If you want to see this for yourself, take your mouse and hold its underside (the sensor) to your ear. You should be able to hear coil whine.


Mine doesn't, all i hear is the sound from my surroundings that resonate inside the shell, similar to as if you would hold a seashell to your ear. So the coil whine you hear is most likely something inside your pc/monitor and you hear it amplified by holding the mouse to your ear (to make sure take it into a quiet room without any electronics). The Zowie mice for example were so loud that you didn't even have to hold it against your ear to hear it, i was able to even capture it filming it with my smartphone. First time i hear that with Logitech products.


----------



## Nivity

So, I guess I am trying this mouse again lol.
For some reason I could combine my student 35% discount with a 25% code on the mouse, so it ended up at 70$instead of 177$.


----------



## Blomkungen

That is truly ridiculous. Might have to get a G603 for fun.
470 sek for that is a pretty good deal. Shame I only got the 15% discount in my email and that the G603 is kinda heavy compared to the pro wireless.


----------



## munchzilla

Nivity said:


> So, I guess I am trying this mouse again lol.
> For some reason I could combine my student 35% discount with a 25% code on the mouse, so it ended up at 70$instead of 177$.


wooow that's a steal... I can't even use my logitech xmas discounts for one. gz on that.

I'm still on the fence about the shape personally, but it's not bad. I just have awkward grip.


----------



## James N

The shape is great, its just that the sides don't offer any grip if you have dry hands. This could be fixed with some griptape though.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Nivity said:


> So, I guess I am trying this mouse again lol.
> For some reason I could combine my student 35% discount with a 25% code on the mouse, so it ended up at 70$instead of 177$.


What's the promo code? I can't seem to find one other than the student unidays discount.

I've been looking to pick up a GProWL now that black friday's here. Hoping for 50% off like other years.


----------



## ncck

Has anyone ran a test on the mouse in wireless mode while the CPU is under high stress? If not I'm curious if the delay increases when components are under stress compared to strictly USB. For example CPU usage at 90% and above


----------



## 508859

ncck said:


> Has anyone ran a test on the mouse in wireless mode while the CPU is under high stress? If not I'm curious if the delay increases when components are under stress compared to strictly USB. For example CPU usage at 90% and above


I don't think there should be any difference between wired and wireless, as in both cases USB polling is taking CPU resources


----------



## CorruptBE

ncck said:


> Has anyone ran a test on the mouse in wireless mode while the CPU is under high stress? If not I'm curious if the delay increases when components are under stress compared to strictly USB. For example CPU usage at 90% and above


No issues here, but I use the cable to position the "dongle" like 10 centimeters in front of my mousepad.


----------



## Synoxia

Faithh said:


> The hotlines aren't scratching when you're using the mouse normally without unneccessary pressure and keeping it straight, if slightly angled or adding quite a lot of pressure on either side they scratch. With Corepads the shell is scratching instead, not the actual feet because they're nicely rounded but way too thin to prevent the shell from rubbing on your mousepad. I don't know what's going on with them, I received a replacement that was supposed to have the correct thickness but it's just again 0.65mm thick + 0.15mm adhesive paper backing.
> 
> Also just use 0.6mm center ring from a G305/G Pro set orsomething, its only purpose is to prevent the middle from scraping and doesn't collect any dust in the sensor because the rest of the feet are thicker.


The Hotline competition on my g903 and g703 never scratch, angled or even with unnecessary pressure. Hotline reduced his quality.



lodex said:


> As I said in an earlier post, the problems with Corepads should be fixed now. They increased the height to 0.9mm, which looks more like the 0.8mm of the original feet and Hotline Competition.
> I was kind of a beta tester for the new feet since I had the exact same problem as you and reached out to them, so I cannot say if the new ones are already available.


Im gonna try one of these, thanks


----------



## normaluser

Newest batch serial number starts with 1838.


----------



## kurtextrem

Some Tech Nub said:


> What's the promo code? I can't seem to find one other than the student unidays discount.
> 
> I've been looking to pick up a GProWL now that black friday's here. Hoping for 50% off like other years.


Wondering this too. 35% for students? thats a wow, and an additional 25%, how, where?


----------



## Avalar

kurtextrem said:


> Wondering this too. 35% for students? thats a wow, and an additional 25%, how, where?


Same here. Gotta get in on that...


----------



## Synoxia

@wareya @qwaszx

Faulty mouse? 1000 dpi on artisan FX zero mousepad


----------



## deepor

@Synoxia:

Are you worried about those red and green colored lines? That part is caused by Windows. For some reason is does not immediately update the mouse pointer position.


----------



## Synoxia

deepor said:


> @Synoxia:
> 
> Are you worried about those red and green colored lines? That part is caused by Windows. For some reason is does not immediately update the mouse pointer position.


Yes i noticed it also does it with my g305... strange. It's the first time i see this behaviour... do you have any clue why it does that?


----------



## deepor

I don't know why Windows 10 does that. Hopefully most games you play will use the raw data from the mouse and not the mouse pointer position that's updated by Windows. I would just be a bit worried about games like SC2 or LoL or Dota2 where you use a mouse pointer to click on stuff.


----------



## Synoxia

deepor said:


> I don't know why Windows 10 does that. Hopefully most games you play will use the raw data from the mouse and not the mouse pointer position that's updated by Windows. I would just be a bit worried about games like SC2 or LoL or Dota2 where you use a mouse pointer to click on stuff.


Eh, i am a LoL player and i've noticed a strange behaviour... sometimes the mouse feels off


----------



## deepor

@Synoxia:

In the following thread, someone noticed that there's a newer version of the MouseMovementRecorder tool that has a special added feature for Windows 10:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ys-confirmed-new-mouse-movement-recorder.html

Check it out and see what it says. Instead of those red and green lines, it should notice that there's a bit of lag and print an added latency output at the end of the line. See what it says, the delay might be tiny and then you don't have anything to worry about. For example that person that started that other thread has 11 microseconds in his screenshot and that's nothing. It's 0.011 milliseconds while a 1000Hz mouse sends data every 1.0 millisecond.


----------



## Malinkadink

Hey how are everyone's mouse feet btw? My first g pro had a big bump in the front big pad, pulling the pad away revealed a plastic hump from manufacturing so i got an exchange. New one is much better been using for over a month now but i noticed some uneven wear. 

Made a reddit post here inquiring: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/9wygan/logitech_g_pro_wireless_uneven_mouse_feet_wear/

Went ahead and ordered corepadz i think they're a little thicker and should be quieter and glide a lil easier. Hoping the added thickness will let me have better contact with the mouse pad. So far really enjoying the mouse vs old g903. Battery feels like it lasts forever and the weight being so low never gives me fatigue anymore from longer game sessions in OW.


----------



## Neshy414

Mine are fine, a little too slow for my taste on my G-SR but it'll be good enough until Hyperglides are ready. Been using the mouse since release day, wear looks similar to yours in places but the mouse sits even on the pad so i'm not too bothered about it. As i said though, once the Hyperglides are ready i'll put an order in for those. If this thing lasts til then that is, scrolling up is getting really janky and rattly.


----------



## Synoxia

@deepor 500ms... anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Synoxia said:


> @deepor 500ms... anyone else experiencing this?


That's not 500 ms; that's half a millisecond.


----------



## Synoxia

ToTheSun! said:


> That's not 500 ms.


Microseconds sorry


----------



## ToTheSun!

I'm not saying that's normal, but why are you worried about half a millisecond?


----------



## Synoxia

ToTheSun! said:


> I'm not saying that's normal, but why are you worried about half a millisecond?


No but i've noticed some inconsistencies when moving very fast... like the cursor would "fall back" to the opposite position somehow


----------



## 508859

Malinkadink said:


> Hey how are everyone's mouse feet btw? My first g pro had a big bump in the front big pad, pulling the pad away revealed a plastic hump from manufacturing so i got an exchange. New one is much better been using for over a month now but i noticed some uneven wear.
> 
> Made a reddit post here inquiring: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/9wygan/logitech_g_pro_wireless_uneven_mouse_feet_wear/
> 
> Went ahead and ordered corepadz i think they're a little thicker and should be quieter and glide a lil easier. Hoping the added thickness will let me have better contact with the mouse pad. So far really enjoying the mouse vs old g903. Battery feels like it lasts forever and the weight being so low never gives me fatigue anymore from longer game sessions in OW.


corepads barely have the same thickness as stock feet, do not expect much from them 

and uneven wear is nothing to be worried about


----------



## Nivity

kurtextrem said:


> Wondering this too. 35% for students? thats a wow, and an additional 25%, how, where?


Sry a bit late reply lol.
At least in Sweden we got 35% student discount on Logitechs website, but the other discount was a Christmas discount email, basically it was 10-25% discount code you could get when clicking some stuff.
In the email it said it did not include gaming gear like the G pro wireless for example, and it could not be combined, but I tried it anyway and it worked with using both codes + on the G pro for some reason 

Some error from their part I guess? But I got the mouse so I guess they did not care


----------



## Malinkadink

numberfive said:


> corepads barely have the same thickness as stock feet, do not expect much from them
> 
> and uneven wear is nothing to be worried about


I know the earlier pads from them that was the case, new ones are 0.9mm i think older ones were 0.6 or .7 and people had issues.


----------



## 508859

Malinkadink said:


> I know the earlier pads from them that was the case, new ones are 0.9mm i think older ones were 0.6 or .7 and people had issues.


I meant that latest batch of corepads have the same thickness as stock feet (not thicker). 
Older batches were slimmer. 

I have 3 GPW batches from them


----------



## Faithh

The supposed 0.9mm Corepads I've measured still measure 0.6-0.7mm without the adhesive part. It's the 2nd replacement I've received.


----------



## Malinkadink

Faithh said:


> The supposed 0.9mm Corepads I've measured still measure 0.6-0.7mm without the adhesive part. It's the 2nd replacement I've received.


Do they fit fine or are they too slim and mouse scrapes against the mousepad?


----------



## lodex

Faithh said:


> The supposed 0.9mm Corepads I've measured still measure 0.6-0.7mm without the adhesive part. It's the 2nd replacement I've received.



Keep in touch with corepad support and they will send you fitting feet eventually. Made that exact same experience although I thought they had figured it out by now with the replacements they sent me with the note that they had increased the height to 0.9mm. Seems like they might have some QC issues here.


----------



## Malinkadink

Got my corepads just put em on, feels pretty good, need some more break in time, seems to be the right height of 0.9mm, comparing the stock feet it seems like its 0.1mm taller.


----------



## 508859

Malinkadink said:


> Got my corepads just put em on, feels pretty good, need some more break in time, seems to be the right height of 0.9mm, comparing the stock feet it seems like its 0.1mm taller.


they are not taller, they have exactly the same thickness as stock feet


----------



## Faithh

lodex said:


> Keep in touch with corepad support and they will send you fitting feet eventually. Made that exact same experience although I thought they had figured it out by now with the replacements they sent me with the note that they had increased the height to 0.9mm. Seems like they might have some QC issues here.


Well the first few sets were measuring at 0.4mm (total of 0.7-0.8) and the most recent one measure at 0.6mm (for a total of 0.9), so I really doubt they have a batch with the actual teflon at 0.8mm thick as that would put them above 1mm with the adhesive they use. I have G303 set of them laying around, advertised at 0.8 but much thicker.


----------



## Malinkadink

numberfive said:


> they are not taller, they have exactly the same thickness as stock feet


when i put them side by side after taking the stock feet off the corepads definitely looked a smidgen thicker. Whatever the case these feet are better than stock and that's all that really matters to me now.


----------



## 508859

Malinkadink said:


> when i put them side by side after taking the stock feet off the corepads definitely looked a smidgen thicker. Whatever the case these feet are better than stock and that's all that really matters to me now.


probably stock feet lost their adhesive layer, if you compare both of them while installed, they will have the same height sticking from the shell


----------



## Nivity

Shame how the buttons are not on par with other Logitech mice, it feels much more mushy/longer traveltime.
Still slippery af but getting more used to it now, forcing myself after I got a very good deal on it


----------



## mksteez

I stopped using mine because I am not a fan of the clicks, Doesn't compare to my G403, G Pro and G305


----------



## vanir1337

I'm keen on replacing the middle switch to something lighter (and to something that doesn't accidentally double click). Anyone knows the exact height of the switch maybe? Or a replacement model to specifically look for?


----------



## Elrick

*Coming my way.....*

Due to Black Friday Deals (even here in Convict Town), one of my minions put through an order for this G Pro Model.

Asked them whether it was for the G305 series but oh no, they forked out under $198.00AUD (Newegg deal) :arrowhead .

So now when it arrives I have to love using this new one because you have to. Have to boost their Xmas packages agreement, for this coming December (Santa doesn't exist at my place).

No one walks away 'moneyless' when they spend it on me.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Elrick said:


> Due to Black Friday Deals (even here in Convict Town), one of my minions put through an order for this G Pro Model.
> 
> Asked them whether it was for the G305 series but oh no, they forked out under $198.00AUD (Newegg deal) :arrowhead .
> 
> So now when it arrives I have to love using this new one because you have to. Have to boost their Xmas packages agreement, for this coming December (Santa doesn't exist at my place).
> 
> No one walks away 'moneyless' when they spend it on me.


You raised them well!


----------



## Elrick

ToTheSun! said:


> You raised them well!


Yeah, buying me something I don't want or need (due to having the new mx518).

But they are in fact quite devious because they know I will have to reward them with something. Wouldn't mind if one of them bought a Super Glide triple tree steering stem top clamp or some new Forks as well (due to breaking them last year).

But alas you have to put up with what's given, would of been happy with a new pair of Socks and some Bourbon Whisky :thumb: .


----------



## reflexbeast

Anyone have this issue with the gpw? When I click, I can notice a small stutter or lag in the cursor, as shown in the video. It doesn't happen when plugged in or with any of my other mice.

EDIT: The issue seems to be logitech g hub. When I close out g hub, there is no stutter. I would recommend disabling g hub until logitech solves this for optimal play


----------



## cx-ray

reflexbeast said:


> Anyone have this issue with the gpw? When I click, I can notice a small stutter or lag in the cursor, as shown in the video. It doesn't happen when plugged in or with any of my other mice.


No, but during gaming I once had an intermittent issue with the left mouse button during firing. It would not stay active continuously when pressed in for a longer duration. In the heat of the moment I slammed the mouse down a few times. That seemed to have fixed it for the remaining duration of the game I was in. Afterward, I found out the receiver mysteriously loosened. 

You could try and see if all connections are good and maybe use a different port. Also, does it happen everywhere or just in the testing utility?


----------



## AbuseMatt

I've recently gotten my hands on a batch 1838, which is great in all areas, except one. When I hold down M1, I can actually depress it without really "unclicking" the mouse. Meaning that the switch actually releases before it clicks, meaning that drag and dropping things around windows can be a nightmare since it just randomly releases. It happens frequently enough for it to be annoying, any idea how I could fix this?


----------



## xmr1

That's the one issue I've had with my mouse. If you don't hold M1 down with enough force it can be released without the actual click mechanism of the switch resetting. I've just been dealing with it since a replacement sounds highly likely to have the same issue from everyone I've talked to and I don't have the time/patience to get soldering equipment and learn how to fix it myself.


----------



## deepor

AbuseMatt said:


> I've recently gotten my hands on a batch 1838, which is great in all areas, except one. When I hold down M1, I can actually depress it without really "unclicking" the mouse. Meaning that the switch actually releases before it clicks, meaning that drag and dropping things around windows can be a nightmare since it just randomly releases. It happens frequently enough for it to be annoying, any idea how I could fix this?


I had that exact problem I think twice on different Logitech mice in the recent years. I could fix it by putting a drop of oil into the switch.

This means opening the mouse, so this feels bad doing to a $150 mouse when there's still warranty. It's also crazy annoying to disassemble the newer Logitech mice as there are a lot of screws and parts to remove until you reach the main button switches.

About what I did exactly: I used a mineral oil that's good for sewing machines. I put a drop of oil on top of the switch where the plunger is, then clicked the plunger with the tip of a screwdriver until the drop disappeared into the insides of the switch.


----------



## Gonzalez07

AbuseMatt said:


> I've recently gotten my hands on a batch 1838, which is great in all areas, except one. When I hold down M1, I can actually depress it without really "unclicking" the mouse. Meaning that the switch actually releases before it clicks, meaning that drag and dropping things around windows can be a nightmare since it just randomly releases. It happens frequently enough for it to be annoying, any idea how I could fix this?


same issue with my g903 i just rma'd it


----------



## qsxcv

deepor said:


> About what I did exactly: I used a mineral oil that's good for sewing machines. I put a drop of oil on top of the switch where the plunger is, then clicked the plunger with the tip of a screwdriver until the drop disappeared into the insides of the switch.


oil??? what the... i have no idea why that would work

when i've had that issue i just open the switch and scratch the parts that contact each other with a small screwdriver a little


----------



## CThun

xmr1 said:


> That's the one issue I've had with my mouse. If you don't hold M1 down with enough force it can be released without the actual click mechanism of the switch resetting. I've just been dealing with it since a replacement sounds highly likely to have the same issue from everyone I've talked to and I don't have the time/patience to get soldering equipment and learn how to fix it myself.


That's what happens with my mouse too


----------



## benbenkr

reflexbeast said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKJ1CuNzWss
> 
> Anyone have this issue with the gpw? When I click, I can notice a small stutter or lag in the cursor, as shown in the video. It doesn't happen when plugged in or with any of my other mice.
> 
> EDIT: The issue seems to be logitech g hub. When I close out g hub, there is no stutter. I would recommend disabling g hub until logitech solves this for optimal play


Why do people still use G hub when it's widely known it's worst piece of trash app in the industry? I mean it's incredible Logitech managed to screw up their software worse than Razer does with Synapse 3 which btw is already an extremely low bar not to cross.

About every issue I read regarding sensor lag/stutter has something to do with Ghub. Just install LGS, setup your mouse, set it to never launch with Windows and call it a day. ZERO lag, ZERO stutter.


----------



## Synoxia

Update on mousefeets:
Hotline definetely SUCK. These are no go for g pro w, my hotline g703 feets are far far better than this garbage.
Go corepads. These are infinitely better, don't scratch and feel smooth istantly  gj corepad

EDIT: Just pointing this out for mousefeet experts: new g pro w mousefeets DO NOT come with the protector film preapplied, the feet just suck and feel like hard plastic where old model feets are softer and smoother.


----------



## T0XiiC

Synoxia said:


> Update on mousefeets:
> Hotline definetely SUCK. These are no go for g pro w, my hotline g703 feets are far far better than this garbage.
> Go corepads. These are infinitely better, don't scratch and feel smooth istantly  gj corepad
> 
> EDIT: Just pointing this out for mousefeet experts: new g pro w mousefeets DO NOT come with the protector film preapplied, the feet just suck and feel like hard plastic where old model feets are softer and smoother.


And I just ordered hotlines like 2 days cause I read negative stuff about the corepadz and like the G703 hotlines... RIP...


----------



## frunction

I thought the GPW stock feet were pretty good, guess it depends what pad you're using. The shape, clicks, and coating were the problems for me.


----------



## T0XiiC

frunction said:


> I thought the GPW stock feet were pretty good, guess it depends what pad you're using. The shape, clicks, and coating were the problems for me.


To me personally they feel too high friction. They are higher friction than my more worn zowie stock feet. And I dont like that


----------



## Synoxia

T0XiiC said:


> And I just ordered hotlines like 2 days cause I read negative stuff about the corepadz and like the G703 hotlines... RIP...


Yeah RIP. I also went with Hotline automatically as i knew corepad were bad... seems like tables are turned now. Corepad is the to go manifacturer now


----------



## killuchen

Wow. I actually like my hotline .8mm lol


----------



## Blomkungen

I really like my hotlines as well


----------



## T0XiiC

killuchen said:


> Wow. I actually like my hotline .8mm lol





Blomkungen said:


> I really like my hotlines as well


Do they feel like they have less friction than stock feet to you?


----------



## chakku

My Hotlines are definitely smoother and faster than the stock feet. Haven't tried the Corepads but don't really feel the desire to, why do people freak out when someone has a negative experience? One person says they suck and suddenly everyone needs to jump ship to Corepads.


----------



## killuchen

T0XiiC said:


> Do they feel like they have less friction than stock feet to you?



Yes, less than my stock feet. I'm using a DM Pad.


----------



## HippoLOL

My hand size is 20 x 10.5 and use fingertip grip would this mouse be ideal? Currently using Rival 300 and find due to smaller width my hands cramp up after a while.


----------



## dontspamme

chakku said:


> My Hotlines are definitely smoother and faster than the stock feet. Haven't tried the Corepads but don't really feel the desire to, why do people freak out when someone has a negative experience? One person says they suck and suddenly everyone needs to jump ship to Corepads.



I think the problem may be that Hotline Games make skates made of 4 different types of material.
- "Performance"
- "Competition"
- "Master"
- Another type that I forget the name of, but they are made to apply on top of already existing skates.

The "Competition" ones are the fastest; "Master" the slowest and "Performance" being somewhere in the middle.


----------



## chakku

dontspamme said:


> I think the problem may be that Hotline Games make skates made of 4 different types of material.
> - "Performance"
> - "Competition"
> - "Master"
> - Another type that I forget the name of, but they are made to apply on top of already existing skates.
> 
> The "Competition" ones are the fastest; "Master" the slowest and "Performance" being somewhere in the middle.


Wasn't even aware the Master existed honestly, when I went to buy them the Competition were the only ones I could buy on the eBay listing and as far as I can remember have been the type I've used on all the mice I've replaced the feet on (G400, G502, G403 Wireless, G703 after RMAing the G403W, G900 and now GPW)


----------



## dontspamme

chakku said:


> Wasn't even aware the Master existed honestly, when I went to buy them the Competition were the only ones I could buy on the eBay listing and as far as I can remember have been the type I've used on all the mice I've replaced the feet on (G400, G502, G403 Wireless, G703 after RMAing the G403W, G900 and now GPW)


The "Competition" ones from Hotline Games are my favourite skates. And I have tried many, many, many skates over the past 17 years.
They are faster than the 'pure' teflon made by a lot of other companies. At least on my mousepads.

I buy the DIY sheets they sell, and stamp out my own skates. Much cheaper in the long run. Added bonus: I can make skates that fit every mouse, and don't have to wait for Corepad/whomever to release skates for whatever the latest mouse I've bought is.


----------



## 508859

I've installed hotlines competition feet shortly after I got my GPW. 
It took them around 5 days to break in and become smooth, then they were great for 3 weeks. Just to start degrading until they became inconsistent and sticky. 

Then I've installed latest batch of corepads (sufficient thickness) and currently using them for around 2 weeks, glide is very consistent and smooth. 

So far I like corepads more than stock and hotlines. I hope they will not degrade 

DM XL is the pad.


----------



## HippoLOL

New user. Quick question about the software. I normally set it up on my Laptop save the config to memory and use the mouse on my Desktop computer. Is that fine to do? Or, does the software help calibrate the sensor for the surface you're using? If I am using the mouse on my desktop with no software will it auto adjust to my surface?


----------



## munchzilla

it should auto-adjust without any software. I only like the software because it tells me if my mouse needs charging


----------



## gunit2004

munchzilla said:


> it should auto-adjust without any software. I only like the software because it tells me if my mouse needs charging


Eh, I wouldn't be so sure. 

I noticed how garbage the mouse felt going between different mouse pads while the software is closed on my computer. Almost as if the software is responsible for re calibrating the sensor. I could be wrong of course but I don't know what else would make the mouse feel so crappy all of a sudden. 

Had this experience with both the Pro Wireless and Wired Pro Hero.


----------



## ToTheSun!

munchzilla said:


> it should auto-adjust without any software. I only like the software because it tells me if my mouse needs charging


*caresses Powerplay mat*

What does "charging" mean?


----------



## Zhuni

Is there a charge indicator on the actual mouse?


----------



## James N

Zhuni said:


> Is there a charge indicator on the actual mouse?


Yes, whenever you turn it on there are 3 dots that light up to indicate the charging state of the mouse. And when the mouse is below 10% there is a single red dot flashing all the time.


----------



## 508859

James N said:


> Yes, whenever you turn it on there are 3 dots that light up. And when the mouse is below 10% there is a single red dot flashing all the time.


3 dots are always lighting up, so you cannot tell if you have 20% or 100%


----------



## James N

numberfive said:


> 3 dots are always lighting up, so you cannot tell if you have 20% or 100%


For me, when the logitech software is not running in the background, it is as follows.

Above 50% all 3 dots light up. Currently my mouse is at 38% and only 2 light up. And whenever my mouse is below 10% its only 1 red flashing one. It only displays that for about 10 seconds when you turn the mouse on (while the below 10% state is indicated permanently). And when the software is running in the background it only flashes for half a second or so.


----------



## Elrick

Had to get some Corepad feet for this upcoming mouse and I just noticed these feet are 0.9mm in thickness......Whhhaaattttt?

That is the biggest, thickest feet yet sold just wondering how effective it will be with this latest Logitech released model.

The good thing would be that the Corepad's should last longer than most other feet, due to their current 'chunkiness'.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Elrick said:


> Had to get some Corepad feet for this upcoming mouse and I just noticed these feet are 0.9mm in thickness......Whhhaaattttt?
> 
> That is the biggest, thickest feet yet sold just wondering how effective it will be with this latest Logitech released model.
> 
> The good thing would be that the Corepad's should last longer than most other feet, due to their current 'chunkiness'.


Didn't they change it to 0.9mm since 0.7mm had reports of scraping?


----------



## vanir1337

Some Tech Nub said:


> Didn't they change it to 0.9mm since 0.7mm had reports of scraping?


Yep.


----------



## vanir1337

Soldered in D2F-01Fs yesterday. Clicks became extremely light, especially the right one. Probably need to sand off a bit from the plungers as the D2F-01Fs are a tad higher than the D2FCs.
Middle switch is an unbranded square one with the dimensions of ~6x6x5.2 mm, but I'm not exactly sure about the height.
Disassembling this thing is still a nightmare.


----------



## 508859

Elrick said:


> Had to get some Corepad feet for this upcoming mouse and I just noticed these feet are 0.9mm in thickness......Whhhaaattttt?
> 
> That is the biggest, thickest feet yet sold just wondering how effective it will be with this latest Logitech released model.
> 
> The good thing would be that the Corepad's should last longer than most other feet, due to their current 'chunkiness'.


they are still barely visible out of the shell, but the glide is great


----------



## Nivity

Guess I will buy these 0.9mm corepad then as well if they are finally ok 

I guess they are all 0.9mm since the page says so now, would hate to get an older version.

Question is, is it worth to replace the mid ring now as well or leave the stock one since it will not? touch anyway with the added thickness.


----------



## 508859

Nivity said:


> Guess I will buy these 0.9mm corepad then as well if they are finally ok
> 
> I guess they are all 0.9mm since the page says so now, would hate to get an older version.
> 
> Question is, is it worth to replace the mid ring now as well or leave the stock one since it will not? touch anyway with the added thickness.


there is no added thickness comparing to stock feet


----------



## Elrick

Nivity said:


> I guess they are all 0.9mm since the page says so now, would hate to get an older version.


If anyone gets the older, thinner version off Corepad, then why not simply stick the Corepad's over the existing Logitech Feet?

Would make the feet indeed thicker overall and the Hero Sensor wouldn't baulk at the reduced lift off :thinking: .


----------



## JustinSane

vanir1337 said:


> Soldered in D2F-01Fs yesterday. Clicks became extremely light, especially the right one. Probably need to sand off a bit from the plungers as the D2F-01Fs are a tad higher than the D2FCs.
> Middle switch is an unbranded square one with the dimensions of ~6x6x5.2 mm, but I'm not exactly sure about the height.
> Disassembling this thing is still a nightmare.


Did you swap the switches because of click problems or just for feel? I'm getting really irritated by my left click not staying held or double clicking on release. I put an RMA in so we'll see how it goes. I have a feeling I'm going to get one that does the same thing with all the complaining about it I see.


----------



## vanir1337

JustinSane said:


> Did you swap the switches because of click problems or just for feel? I'm getting really irritated by my left click not staying held or double clicking on release. I put an RMA in so we'll see how it goes. I have a feeling I'm going to get one that does the same thing with all the complaining about it I see.


Just for the lulz. I've since sanded the plungers a bit so they don't active so easily, still very light but I'll probably use it for work only anyways.


----------



## Ankore

JustinSane said:


> Did you swap the switches because of click problems or just for feel? I'm getting really irritated by my left click not staying held or double clicking on release. I put an RMA in so we'll see how it goes. I have a feeling I'm going to get one that does the same thing with all the complaining about it I see.


I got the RMA for the same reason and new one comes this Monday after 2-3 weeks of waiting since I reported the problem. Just like you, I have the feeling that new one will have same problem with the clicks or even worst (actually my current gpw only has left click hold problem). :thumbsdow


----------



## Nivity

numberfive said:


> there is no added thickness comparing to stock feet


Ah okey, så replace the mid ring as well then I guess


----------



## Faithh

Nivity said:


> Ah okey, så replace the mid ring as well then I guess


Uhm he's wrong though. The stock teflon part is 0.4mm and the adhesive is 0.4mm too. The first few batches Corepad came out with were exactly the same dimensions as the stock but the newer ones moved up to 0.6mm+0.3mm. I just used some 0.6mm from the G Pro set to replace the center ring with.


----------



## 508859

Faithh said:


> Uhm he's wrong though. The stock teflon part is 0.4mm and the adhesive is 0.4mm too. The first few batches Corepad came out with were exactly the same dimensions as the stock but the newer ones moved up to 0.6mm+0.3mm. I just used some 0.6mm from the G Pro set to replace the center ring with.


no. first batches were thinner than stock feet, which resulted in scratching. 
I have the latest batch from 2 weeks ago (3rd for me overall) and they have exact thickness of stock feet when you put them on.


----------



## Faithh

numberfive said:


> no. first batches were thinner than stock feet, which resulted in scratching.
> I have the latest batch from 2 weeks ago (3rd for me overall) and they have exact thickness of stock feet when you put them on.


https://imgur.com/a/bLCpmsR

Release and "revised" batch are included.


----------



## 508859

Faithh said:


> https://imgur.com/a/bLCpmsR
> 
> Release and "revised" batch are included.


your stock feet here is thinner than early corepads. which make no sense


----------



## ToTheSun!

Faithh said:


> https://imgur.com/a/bLCpmsR
> 
> Release and "revised" batch are included.


Can you please not mistreat mouse feet like that? Thanks.


----------



## Faithh

numberfive said:


> your stock feet here is thinner than early corepads. which make no sense


By a margin of 0.02-0.04mm, so worth it. You claimed the recent batches weren't any thicker, but you clearly got that wrong.


----------



## 508859

Faithh said:


> By a margin of 0.02-0.04mm, so worth it. You claimed the recent batches weren't any thicker, but you clearly got that wrong.


again. YOUR stock feet on YOUR screens are thinner than early batch of corepads.
mine stock feet are thicker than early batch and are the same as latest batch of corepads


----------



## AbuseMatt

The weird thing about my left click problem, it seems to have disappeared on it's own. It didn't happen to me in a day or so, so I tried manually triggering it and couldn't. I just hope it stays this way, love the mouse to bits, my accuracy is through the roof and it's super comfortable, I wish I won't have to swap. I did order a Finalmouse Air 58 just in case though.


----------



## Faithh

numberfive said:


> again. YOUR stock feet on YOUR screens are thinner than early batch of corepads.
> mine stock feet are thicker than early batch and are the same as latest batch of corepads


And? I don't care how thick your stock feet are lol, but I do care about how you misinform people that their newer 0.9mm batches aren't thicker than the stock. Stop it already.


----------



## 508859

Faithh said:


> And? I don't care how thick your stock feet are lol, but I do care about how you misinform people that their newer 0.9mm batches aren't thicker than the stock. Stop it already.


according to your screens, stock feet would be not able to reach the pad, just that. 

I have 2 GPW in front of me, one with stock feet, one with latest corepads. they stick out from the shell exactly the same


----------



## a_ak57

I just measured my stock feet and Day 1 corepads and they're both about 0.75-76mm.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Finally caved in, and got a GPW. Very nice. Feels more nimble and 'faster' than my G703, thumb buttons are placed further forward and small, scroll wheel is tighter. Needed some time to adjust to get my trash aim less trash.

No issues. Not as small as I feared, a tad smaller than a WMO, it's a good fit. Batteries don't need recharging as often, even though it's never been a problem with the G703. Really good device, way too expensive still.


----------



## Elrick

IlIkeJuice said:


> No issues. Not as small as I feared, a tad smaller than a WMO, it's a good fit. Batteries don't need recharging as often, even though it's never been a problem with the G703. Really good device, way too expensive still.


Have one coming in from overseas so it's actually smaller than our beloved WMO?

Don't know whether that's a good or evil thing here, since it's the BEST shape (WMO) ever to appear within the Mouse Realm.

Yeah the batteries, have never relied upon anything needing 'Batts' before simply because the cable is the 'normal' connection within my experience. So how many times do you need to replace that battery within the G FK ?


----------



## davidera

Hi guys, i was one of the guys who preordered the mouse but had to send it back due to the m1 m2 buttons rubbing...

i really loved the shape so i was wondering if logitech actually fixed the latest mice batches


----------



## 508859

Elrick said:


> So how many times do you need to replace that battery within the G FK ?


I use it with rgb off and 500hz, it's like 80h of work, I charge it once per 3 weeks, but it usually still has plenty of charge. 



davidera said:


> i really loved the shape so i was wondering if logitech actually fixed the latest mice batches


Few days ago I got a second GPW that will be a present for a friend. Opened it to see if this issue exist, and it does. They rub if you force them intentionally.


----------



## Avalar

numberfive said:


> Few days ago I got a second GPW that will be a present for a friend. Opened it to see if this issue exist, and it does. They rub if you force them intentionally.


Starting to sound like an inherent flaw, like sensor rattle was to all but one batch of the G303, and the scroll wheel wearing out fast on the G403. Bummer. :/ Button feel is almost as important to me as shape, and less than perfect buttons on a $150 mouse is a no-go for me. Hopefully it'll be fixed eventually.


----------



## Elrick

numberfive said:


> I use it with rgb off and 500hz, it's like 80h of work, I charge it once per 3 weeks, but it usually still has plenty of charge.



Thank you for that, now I know how to configure it for max time between charges. Much appreciated.


----------



## Blomkungen

It's around 50-60h with 1000 Hz and lights off. I charge it for like 10 minutes once every week when I make dinner or something.


----------



## 508859

Avalar said:


> Starting to sound like an inherent flaw, like sensor rattle was to all but one batch of the G303, and the scroll wheel wearing out fast on the G403. Bummer. :/ Button feel is almost as important to me as shape, and less than perfect buttons on a $150 mouse is a no-go for me. Hopefully it'll be fixed eventually.


it is a design flaw, but not everyone will notice it, because some grips/use cases will not have to press both buttons together.

e.g. I feel it a lot while plying destiny 2 (aim M2 holding, shoot M1) and not at all when I play pubg, csgo, overwatch


----------



## Avalar

numberfive said:


> it is a design flaw, but not everyone will notice it, because some grips/use cases will not have to press both buttons together.
> 
> e.g. I feel it a lot while plying destiny 2 (aim M2 holding, shoot M1) and not at all when I play pubg, csgo, overwatch


Some have said the buttons didn't feel on par with previous Logitech mice. What about yours?


----------



## 508859

Avalar said:


> Some have said the buttons didn't feel on par with previous Logitech mice. What about yours?


I was never a big fan of logitech, I have only g305 to compare to. I prefer GPW buttons more


----------



## Nivity

Avalar said:


> Some have said the buttons didn't feel on par with previous Logitech mice. What about yours?


The G pro wireless buttons are way mushier, due to the design I think.

I got 3x G403, 1x G pro, 1x G102 or whatever its called.
All of those have way crisper buttons, faster instant feedback and especially the rebounce click is much better.

This compared to 2x G pro wireless I had from different batches.


----------



## Avalar

Nivity said:


> The G pro wireless buttons are way mushier, due to the design I think.
> 
> I got 3x G403, 1x G pro, 1x G102 or whatever its called.
> All of those have way crisper buttons, faster instant feedback and especially the rebounce click is much better.
> 
> This compared to 2x G pro wireless I had from different batches.


Laaaaame. Might have to pass on this one.


----------



## pez

Yeah the buttons are solid, but I think some of the best Logitech buttons I ever felt were the G403 and G900/903. The GPW doesn't reproduce those buttons feels unfortunately, but I never felt it as a deal breaker.

For me, personally, there's something about the shape that I can't get over every time I try to use it.


----------



## Elrick

pez said:


> For me, personally, there's something about the shape that I can't get over every time I try to use it.


Suspect your fingers are telling you that it wants the WMO shape back under them.

I know Logitech tried to copy the original WMO shape but despite that effort, the Human Hand still wants the original WMO shape.

_You can't deny this from your body hence go back to what it really desires, instead of forcing it to accept the abnormal._


----------



## gunit2004

pez said:


> Yeah the buttons are solid, but I think some of the best Logitech buttons I ever felt were the G403 and G900/903. The GPW doesn't reproduce those buttons feels unfortunately, but I never felt it as a deal breaker.
> 
> For me, personally, there's something about the shape that I can't get over every time I try to use it.


I see the GPW as a potato shape that is "too safe". A jack of all trades and master of none.


----------



## frunction

I think I would have kept the GPW if the front was straight like a sensei instead of flared. Never could get comfortable because my fingers sit facing forwardish.


----------



## Nivity

Shape is fine for me personally because it is not that big, but sadly it is still slippery as a soap bar.
There is literally zero grip for me on the sides.

I guess I need to try and find some griptape (not that easy to find guntape etc in Sweden , i want something comfortable though, not some grainy sandpaper **** )
No idea what plastic is used in this mouse but it is the most slippery thing I ever felt on a mouse 
I can hardly lift the thing up because of this, so need to clamp it hard when I do.


----------



## R4yn0r

Nivity said:


> Shape is fine for me personally because it is not that big, but sadly it is still slippery as a soap bar.
> There is literally zero grip for me on the sides.
> 
> I guess I need to try and find some griptape (not that easy to find guntape etc in Sweden , i want something comfortable though, not some grainy sandpaper **** )
> No idea what plastic is used in this mouse but it is the most slippery thing I ever felt on a mouse
> I can hardly lift the thing up because of this, so need to clamp it hard when I do.


I can recommend the hotline games rubber grips on aliexpress, they are slippery at first but get very grippy once they are used a bit. I personally love them with dry and slightly sweaty hands alike.


----------



## dontspamme

R4yn0r said:


> I can recommend the hotline games rubber grips on aliexpress, they are slippery at first but get very grippy once they are used a bit. I personally love them with dry and slightly sweaty hands alike.



How long did it take for them to become grippy for you?

I threw mine out after a few days, as I found them to be even slippier than the surface I placed them on...


----------



## James N

I do agree with the sides being slippery if you don't have sweaty hands. I applied GT-5000 griptape for guns, it is awesome now.


----------



## SmashTV

Nivity said:


> Shape is fine for me personally because it is not that big, but sadly it is still slippery as a soap bar.
> There is literally zero grip for me on the sides.
> 
> I guess I need to try and find some griptape (not that easy to find guntape etc in Sweden , i want something comfortable though, not some grainy sandpaper **** )
> No idea what plastic is used in this mouse but it is the most slippery thing I ever felt on a mouse
> I can hardly lift the thing up because of this, so need to clamp it hard when I do.



I highly recommend LizardSkins hockey tape.


----------



## R4yn0r

dontspamme said:


> How long did it take for them to become grippy for you?
> 
> I threw mine out after a few days, as I found them to be even slippier than the surface I placed them on...


About a week, it gets grippier the longer you use them. I got them on my G305 for like 2 montsh now and they feel amazing, got a GPW and put on some new ones and they definitely feel way too slippery at the start.


----------



## dontspamme

R4yn0r said:


> About a week, it gets grippier the longer you use them. I got them on my G305 for like 2 montsh now and they feel amazing, got a GPW and put on some new ones and they definitely feel way too slippery at the start.


Thanks. I shall have to try them once again.


----------



## Elrick

R4yn0r said:


> About a week, it gets grippier the longer you use them. I got them on my G305 for like 2 montsh now and they feel amazing, got a GPW and put on some new ones and they definitely feel way too slippery at the start.


It's better after your own dead-skin and dried sweat settles onto the surface of the mouse, hence it becomes more 'Grippy' over time.

That is why I refuse to buy any Mouse second hand, regardless of the model being re-sold.


----------



## pez

Elrick said:


> Suspect your fingers are telling you that it wants the WMO shape back under them.
> 
> I know Logitech tried to copy the original WMO shape but despite that effort, the Human Hand still wants the original WMO shape.
> 
> _You can't deny this from your body hence go back to what it really desires, instead of forcing it to accept the abnormal._





gunit2004 said:


> I see the GPW as a potato shape that is "too safe". A jack of all trades and master of none.


This might very much be it. For a while, the G403/703 was my go-to until the FM UL/Phantom came out, but now the FM is just that. Every mouse I try I end up going back to the FM. The Phantom fixed just about everything I thought to be wrong with the original UL Pro, so I ended up picking up a backstock when the Air58s dropped in the shop. The GPW will remain in my stable for quite some time....I'd say I still prefer it ultimately to the G900/903 and G403, but as long as my FMs work, I think I'll just stick with what my hand knows .


----------



## R4yn0r

Elrick said:


> It's better after your own dead-skin and dried sweat settles onto the surface of the mouse, hence it becomes more 'Grippy' over time.
> 
> That is why I refuse to buy any Mouse second hand, regardless of the model being re-sold.


I clean my mouse regularly including the rubber grips, it's not the case for those grips this time.


----------



## Elrick

It has arrived via Newegg, not to know about it yet but the Mrs has informed me that they have wrapped it all up for Xmas and I should be surprised when I see it under the tree when I get back.

No doubt they have done that, so that their wishes all come true as well.

YES, this time of year seriously gapes my wallet to no end. Just to keep all six of them, happy and content for this year.


----------



## Pa12a

I don't know about this mouse... It felt great in the hand but in practice it was just not gonna work. The way I gripped it just cramped my hand when I tried to make movements toward the right, it's probably the length in combination with the hump. The FK series which was my longest main was relatively long but very low profile so it likely wasn't meant for me anyway.

The G305 feels much better for me, so it seems like I'm one of the odd ones out in this case. It definitely wasn't the same case as the G403 where it felt super weird at first but ended up feeling really natural for my hand after a few days of use. I wanted this to be better than the FK/G303/G305 so bad, but if it ain't gonna work and still feels weird after 3 months of adapting to it... Nah bruh I'm out.

So the GPW was the first Logitech shape I didn't really like that much, even after the spaceships from 2014/2015. Mmh.


----------



## vanir1337

Installed red shell Kailh GM switches in my GPW, they're pretty darn good—way better tactility than with D2F-01Fs, somewhat better than the stock D2FC-F-Ks, however they are a bit too stiff for my taste so far.


----------



## T0XiiC

Either the hotline feet are actually bad on the GPWL, or its my pad. They dont feel as low friction as my G703 hotlines for example. First few days they were fine, but now after like a week they feel like they have higher friction.


----------



## e4stw00t

Pa12a said:


> I don't know about this mouse... It felt great in the hand but in practice it was just not gonna work. The way I gripped it just cramped my hand when I tried to make movements toward the right, it's probably the length in combination with the hump. The FK series which was my longest main was relatively long but very low profile so it likely wasn't meant for me anyway.
> 
> The G305 feels much better for me, so it seems like I'm one of the odd ones out in this case. It definitely wasn't the same case as the G403 where it felt super weird at first but ended up feeling really natural for my hand after a few days of use....


Turned out the same for me - used the G403 in the past, which worked well but could not make the GPW shape-texture combo work for me at all. Switched to the G305 2 months ago which is probably the best Logitech shape for me overall.


----------



## Elrick

vanir1337 said:


> Installed red shell Kailh GM switches in my GPW, they're pretty darn good—way better tactility than with D2F-01Fs, somewhat better than the stock D2FC-F-Ks, however they are a bit too stiff for my taste so far.


Keep them because it'll toughen your index finger, so that you could crush down ALL your 'enemies' into the Ground, with your single Gaming Finger :thumb: .


----------



## lodex

T0XiiC said:


> Either the hotline feet are actually bad on the GPWL, or its my pad. They dont feel as low friction as my G703 hotlines for example. First few days they were fine, but now after like a week they feel like they have higher friction.



Made a similar experience with mine compared to the Hotline on my G403. On the G403, they were perfectly smooth after a while. On the GPW on the other hand, they still feel like sand paper and scratch over the pad when they are not perfectly flat.


----------



## T0XiiC

lodex said:


> Made a similar experience with mine compared to the Hotline on my G403. On the G403, they were perfectly smooth after a while. On the GPW on the other hand, they still feel like sand paper and scratch over the pad when they are not perfectly flat.


Have you tried corepadz? Thinking about ordering some corepadz instead. Really not that happy with the hotlines on the GPWL. The feet itself also felt different compared to the G703 ones when installing em.


----------



## Blomkungen

I've ordered some corepadz just from this thread to try the difference. I'll report back when I get them


----------



## lodex

T0XiiC said:


> Have you tried corepadz? Thinking about ordering some corepadz instead. Really not that happy with the hotlines on the GPWL. The feet itself also felt different compared to the G703 ones when installing em.



Yes, they feel a lot better and don't need as much time to break in. I think by now it's safe to assume that they will send you one of the new batches with the correct height, which was a problem at first.


----------



## cuad

I just got the wireless pro to see how it compares to the WMO. 

First impression is that it is not a WMO replacement because the shape/coating are too inferior.

1. Weird lip on the right side of the Wireless where the ring finger is supposed to rest. Forces ring finger to a less relaxed/more tense position

2. Bad coating. The Wireless (and all logitech mice really) has a terrible coating compared to the WMO. It's like trying to grab a bar of soap. Whereas with the WMO, as soon as your palm touches it, it's stuck to you. To get the same secure feeling out of the Wireless, you have to use a more tense/awkward grip, which just sucks. NOTE: After ~20 minutes of sweating on it, the Logitech coating gets a lot more grippy. 

3. Butt not wide enough. The WMO has a really fat butt that fills my palm nicely and (together with the coating) provide a really secure grip with minimal strain on the hand. The Wireless is narrower, and combined with the bad coating, will just fall out of your palm when you pick it up. Your fingers have to compensate by being more tense. 

4. Same bad Logitech scroll wheel that is impossible to click.

The only things the Wireless has on the WMO are a 1000 hz polling rate and better click latency.


----------



## Avalar

Elrick said:


> vanir1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed red shell Kailh GM switches in my GPW, they're pretty darn good—way better tactility than with D2F-01Fs, somewhat better than the stock D2FC-F-Ks, however they are a bit too stiff for my taste so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep them because it'll toughen your index finger, so that you could crush down ALL your 'enemies' into the Ground, with your single Gaming Finger /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif .
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha!


----------



## 508859

cuad said:


> I just got the wireless pro to see how it compares to the WMO.
> 
> First impression is that it is not a WMO replacement because the shape/coating are too inferior.
> 
> 1. Weird lip on the right side of the Wireless where the ring finger is supposed to rest. Forces ring finger to a less relaxed/more tense position
> 
> 2. Bad coating. The Wireless (and all logitech mice really) has a terrible coating compared to the WMO. It's like trying to grab a bar of soap. Whereas with the WMO, as soon as your palm touches it, it's stuck to you. To get the same secure feeling out of the Wireless, you have to use a more tense/awkward grip, which just sucks. NOTE: After ~20 minutes of sweating on it, the Logitech coating gets a lot more grippy.
> 
> 3. Butt not wide enough. The WMO has a really fat butt that fills my palm nicely and (together with the coating) provide a really secure grip with minimal strain on the hand. The Wireless is narrower, and combined with the bad coating, will just fall out of your palm when you pick it up. Your fingers have to compensate by being more tense.
> 
> 4. Same bad Logitech scroll wheel that is impossible to click.
> 
> The only things the Wireless has on the WMO are a 1000 hz polling rate and better click latency.


nothing is WMO replacement these days, and you can use sweetlow driver to force the 1k polling


----------



## yoptoo

I had many years ago Zowie AM. So the LGPW shape reminds me of this legend from Zowie


----------



## haderon

Got mine a few weeks ago and I've to say the shape is the best for claw grip. Its something between the shape of zowie FK and ZA but its REALLY close to WMO. My hands are 19.5x10 and like I said the shape is perfect for claw grip. Here is the mouse next to the claw grip gods, WMO and G303 -

https://imgur.com/a/1xOkMr7


----------



## e4stw00t

cuad said:


> I just got the wireless pro to see how it compares to the WMO.
> 
> First impression is that it is not a WMO replacement because the shape/coating are too inferior.


Takes you 10 seconds to figure out the shapes are not even remotely similar. If you are in late 2018 still in love with the WMO chances are close to 0 that you will settle for anything that isn't a straight forward copy of the WMO.


----------



## detto87

e4stw00t said:


> Takes you 10 seconds to figure out the shapes are not even remotely similar. If you are in late 2018 still in love with the WMO chances are close to 0 that you will settle for anything that isn't a straight forward copy of the WMO.


^ This. 
My WMO is with me on my desk right now. It just hasn't found a replacement yet. I have high hopes that S1/S2 could be the one...Oh and I HAD the GPW. It is NOT a WMO shape.


----------



## T0XiiC

lodex said:


> Yes, they feel a lot better and don't need as much time to break in. I think by now it's safe to assume that they will send you one of the new batches with the correct height, which was a problem at first.


Might have to order them then, should be really quick delivery even cause they based in germany just like me


----------



## alex667

Hello, 

i want to buy a new mouse, as a zowie user I am used to have stiff clicks. 
Can someone tell me more about the clicks of the G Pro Wireless?
If they aren't too light, I would buy the mouse..


----------



## T0XiiC

alex667 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i want to buy a new mouse, as a zowie user I am used to have stiff clicks.
> Can someone tell me more about the clicks of the G Pro Wireless?
> If they aren't too light, I would buy the mouse..


My GPWL clicks are lighter than the ones on the EC2A but not as light as G703 clicks. So you should be fine.


----------



## cuad

alex667 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i want to buy a new mouse, as a zowie user I am used to have stiff clicks.
> Can someone tell me more about the clicks of the G Pro Wireless?
> If they aren't too light, I would buy the mouse..


I once owned a Logitech G302. That mouse had insanely light clicks. The G Pro Wireless does not.


----------



## uwinho

numberfive said:


> nothing is WMO replacement these days, and you can use sweetlow driver to force the 1k polling


Divina S1


----------



## haderon

There is no mouse on the market that has 1:1 the shape of WMO but LGPW is really close. I should get my Divina S1 in few days (17th of this month) and ill report how close it is to the WMO shape


----------



## Elrick

detto87 said:


> My WMO is with me on my desk right now. It just hasn't found a replacement yet. I have high hopes that S1/S2 could be the one...Oh and I HAD the GPW. It is NOT a WMO shape.


How depressing it has become :cigar: . 

Was hoping my incoming GPW would take over from one WMO from an older Redmond setup.


----------



## Synoxia

Did Hotline fix their g pro wireless mousefeet? Liked the old competition quality... i have those on my g703 and they are so much better than corepads but corepads were better than g pro w hotline...


----------



## kurtextrem

Which mouse feet do you guys use? On my G Pro (not wireless) I preferred Hyperglides MUCH over Corepadz, so I'm hesitant to buy them. Also read about the Hotmaster feet on Reddit and here, but some say "best ever" and some say "never buy them" lol
On light mice I seem to prefer more control. Which would give that?


----------



## James N

kurtextrem said:


> Which mouse feet do you guys use? On my G Pro (not wireless) I preferred Hyperglides MUCH over Corepadz, so I'm hesitant to buy them. Also read about the Hotmaster feet on Reddit and here, but some say "best ever" and some say "never buy them" lol
> On light mice I seem to prefer more control. Which would give that?


The Hotline Master feet , are indeed the slowest out of them all and provide a more controlled glide. They will feel/sound a bit scratchy for the first few days of using them, after that its fine. There is very little initial friction, so i really like them.

Hotline Performance feet are the fastest, yet after they are broken in they end up being slower than the Master feet with much more initial friction.

Hotline competition are much more durable and don't slow down as much after they are broken in. They are supposed to be the fastest but they end up being in the middle.

Corepad are somewhere in between, with a fast glide for the first few days and then slowing down, once they are broken in. Initial friction seems to remain consistent though (They used to be meh, due to the edges not being rounded but they changed that. They are really good now).

Hyperglides are really fast, yet still are controllable with very little initial friction, making for nice small adjustments. They wear out faster than the Corepads though(But still last longer than any stock feet).

Your experience might differ based on what mousepad you have and what material your mousepad is made of. I primarily use cloth pads with low sensitivity.


----------



## kurtextrem

Thank you James. How much initial friction do the GPW Corepads provide (compared to the Hyperglides)? That's the only question remaining after your post


----------



## James N

kurtextrem said:


> Thank you James. How much initial friction do the GPW Corepads provide (compared to the Hyperglides)? That's the only question remaining after your post


At least on a clean/new clothpad they seem about even. While on a clothpad that has been used for a while i feel like Hyperglides have less initial friction.


----------



## cuad

I turned on my GPW and my audio started popping and cracking and sometimes totally cutting out. Happens at 1000 hz and even 500 hz. Doesn't happen when mouse cable is plugged in. LatencyMonitor is all green even when audio crackles/cuts out. Any ideas?


----------



## Avalar

cuad said:


> I turned on my GPW and my audio started popping and cracking and sometimes totally cutting out. Happens at 1000 hz and even 500 hz. Doesn't happen when mouse cable is plugged in. LatencyMonitor is all green even when audio crackles/cuts out. Any ideas?


Wireless headphones? Try a different computer or USB port, too. See if a port separate from the motherboard yields a different result.


----------



## CorruptBE

cuad said:


> LatencyMonitor is all green even when audio crackles/cuts out. Any ideas?


Hints at the signal leaving the PC just fine, so it probably IS radio interference.

I have 0 issues with the mouse but I use 5Ghz WiFi as well, so technically I have nothing that could interfere.

Maybe test with the extension cord and find if positioning the dongle at different places affects the audio?


----------



## Neshy414

Just had to contact Logitech support to make use of my warranty, my GPW RMB started to 'unclick' itself for a millisecond. Happens sporadically, sometimes quite a few times in a short timeframe.

Already tried all sorts of things, trying different USB ports, reinstalling drivers, trying different refresh rates, using it with a cable, without, turning it off and on again, restarting the PC etc. nothing helped, other mice are working fine so it definitely seems to be an issue with this GPW. 

Unfortunate as i've had no issues with this mouse since i got it in late August. Oh well, i hope the RMA process is painless with Logitech Europe.

Edit: Couple hours later and the problem has suddenly disappeared, lovely. s/ Gives me a lot of confidence /s. I'll cancel the RMA process for the moment and hope it was just a freak thing.


----------



## Elrick

Neshy414 said:


> Edit: Couple hours later and the problem has suddenly disappeared, lovely. s/ Gives me a lot of confidence /s. I'll cancel the RMA process for the moment and hope it was just a freak thing.


Just persist with the RMA because you'll get a later model that would hopefully be free any such problems.

Always remember that it might 'disappear' for now but be sure it can return at any time. Be safe, get in a new replacement before the Warranty period expires on you.


----------



## Ankore

Neshy414 said:


> Just had to contact Logitech support to make use of my warranty, my GPW RMB started to 'unclick' itself for a millisecond. Happens sporadically, sometimes quite a few times in a short timeframe.
> 
> Already tried all sorts of things, trying different USB ports, reinstalling drivers, trying different refresh rates, using it with a cable, without, turning it off and on again, restarting the PC etc. nothing helped, other mice are working fine so it definitely seems to be an issue with this GPW.
> 
> Unfortunate as i've had no issues with this mouse since i got it in late August. Oh well, i hope the RMA process is painless with Logitech Europe.
> 
> Edit: Couple hours later and the problem has suddenly disappeared, lovely. s/ Gives me a lot of confidence /s. I'll cancel the RMA process for the moment and hope it was just a freak thing.


That is related to static electricity and environment humidity and how they affect the ****ty Omron switches Logitech installs on their mice. I have 2 GPW copies now thanks to a RMA and both have that problem intermittently depending on when I use the mouse. In the mornings when I have not used it for hours 0 problems, as the day progresses, unclick problems appear.


----------



## Neshy414

Alright, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## cuad

Avalar said:


> Wireless headphones? Try a different computer or USB port, too. See if a port separate from the motherboard yields a different result.





CorruptBE said:


> Hints at the signal leaving the PC just fine, so it probably IS radio interference.
> 
> I have 0 issues with the mouse but I use 5Ghz WiFi as well, so technically I have nothing that could interfere.
> 
> Maybe test with the extension cord and find if positioning the dongle at different places affects the audio?


I restarted my computer and the issue went away. I use wired headphones. If it was interference, I would expect the mouse to cut out or stutter, but I would not expect the audio to be affected. My mouse never lost connectivity either. It was just the audio that was messing up. Oh well.


----------



## Leopardi

Ankore said:


> That is related to static electricity and environment humidity and how they affect the ****ty Omron switches Logitech installs on their mice. I have 2 GPW copies now thanks to a RMA and both have that problem intermittently depending on when I use the mouse. In the mornings when I have not used it for hours 0 problems, as the day progresses, unclick problems appear.


What is unclick? You try to spray a weapon ingame but the mouse decides to stop?


----------



## Ankore

Leopardi said:


> What is unclick? You try to spray a weapon ingame but the mouse decides to stop?


Exactly. But depends on your actuation force, error normally happens when you are slightly pressing the button, so it doesn't happen ingame at least to me as I always press firmly when playing. But happens all day in windows.


----------



## benbenkr

I live in a stupidly humid country (Singapore), so buttons unclicking during the day time never happens. But at night when I turn on the A/C and the room starts becoming cool and dry, it can happen just for a very split microsecond - enough to disengage when ADSing.


----------



## m4gg0t

Just got my G Pro W, 1848 batch and I cant seem to find any issues with it. Feels so good coming from the G403. On a side note, its strange that there is no firmware updates


----------



## Neshy414

My 'unlick' issue resurfaced again, so i temporarily swapped the mouse out for my old set up (G403 for general purpose, and - normally a ZA11 but i want to prepare myself for the size and weight of the Intellimouse Pro - a EC1-A for FPS games) and i'm already missing it. Not generally the biggest fan of modern Logitech mice, they are far from terrible of course, but every mouse they release seems to have some weird quirk with its shape that'll inevitably putting me off. 
In the case of the GPW though, it feels genuinely weird to go back to my previous favorite shapes like the EC1 and ZA11 for the exact opposite reasons i was at first put off of the GPW's shape. The GPW's rear feels narrower than that of Zowie mice, which initially caused the mouse to shift in my hand during usage which resulted in the cursor feeling weird as heck during slow movements. Now though with the Zowie's wider rear filling my palm more and as such locking the mouse down a bit, it feels oddly restrictive to me. 

I guess you can get used to anything. Well almost.


----------



## Blomkungen

You need to plug it in to search for firmware updates. Not that there has been any so far afaik


----------



## BobBobFSGG

vanir1337 said:


> Installed red shell Kailh GM switches in my GPW, they're pretty darn good—way better tactility than with D2F-01Fs, somewhat better than the stock D2FC-F-Ks, however they are a bit too stiff for my taste so far.


Any tips of full disassembly? So i've already disassembled the mouse using this Reddit post - the bottom with battery is off, main buttons are off. How to separate the top shell from the middle one (the skeleton) to expose side buttons PCBs/blue plastic parts with magnets to take them off?

Photos 2 and 4 of that post is the stage i'm at atm. Those two screws at the bottom of 2nd photo are not there anymore.


----------



## vanir1337

BobBobFSGG said:


> Any tips of full disassembly? So i've already disassembled the mouse using this Reddit post - the bottom with battery is off, main buttons are off. How to separate the top shell from the middle one (the skeleton) to expose side buttons PCBs/blue plastic parts with magnets to take them off?
> 
> Photos 2 and 4 of that post is the stage i'm at atm. Those two screws at the bottom of 2nd photo are not there anymore.


I never disassembled it beyond the main buttons tbh, I've tried getting the side buttons out but it was too much of a hassle.


----------



## BobBobFSGG

I see, thanks for the reply Vanir. Welp, guess i'm screwed unless some one stumbles on my post.


----------



## Nivity

Anyone opened up the G pro wireless and removed the magnets? Is it the same as G403 where you kinda destroy a hinge thing when you open it up? (at least I remember something like that )

Is it worth it? I have done it on my g403 but not yet opened G pro wireless.


----------



## vanir1337

Nivity said:


> Anyone opened up the G pro wireless and removed the magnets? Is it the same as G403 where you kinda destroy a hinge thing when you open it up? (at least I remember something like that )
> 
> Is it worth it? I have done it on my g403 but not yet opened G pro wireless.


It takes about 1 minute, you don't have to destroy anything. I've removed mine, tbh the difference is too subtle to feel.


----------



## HyperC

So G900 vs Pro wireless ? has the wireless improved ? 16k hero that much better ? or does everyone want this because of the weight


----------



## Avalar

HyperC said:


> So G900 vs Pro wireless ? has the wireless improved ? 16k hero that much better ? or does everyone want this because of the weight


The G Pro Wireless' biggest selling point is that it's both wireless and low weight. The 16k HERO is the best sensor available atm, but it's not worth the cash upgrading from the 3366 to the HERO just because of that.


----------



## HyperC

Hmm , so I guess in a week I'll report back but for now patent pending enjoy


----------



## Nivity

Not sure how one enjoys that abomination  I would throw that in the garbage personally but hey comfort is not for everyone.


----------



## cx-ray

HyperC said:


> Hmm , so I guess in a week I'll report back but for now patent pending enjoy


You should glue the cut out part to your palm so it locks into your hand


----------



## HyperC

To be honest it really feels the same minus being lighter, The main parts I cut out is where my hand never touches a little updated pic  going to remove some more and then clean it up


----------



## cosmonet

Hey guys could any of you who has already disassembling experience of GPW tell could be main switches repaced without any disoldering?


----------



## foxx1337

These days I visited different retailers and had them open GPW boxes for me. Everything I saw has the touching buttons problem: several 1825s, an 1827, an 1829, several 1832s, several 1838s. The best I found - with the least pronounced contact between the buttons - was an 1825 already on display. The worst, an 1838. It's just dirt-cheap manufacturing, together with high tolerances and normal, "normal" variance within those ranges from item to item.

I assume the serial number has absolutely nothing to do with the quality of the final product, which makes sense since they don't rebuild the machines moulding the ABS parts from one week to another...

My G403 wired will see more use for a little longer and then I'll just grab a GPW and sandpaper the buttons till they don't touch anymore.


----------



## cx-ray

Personally, I don't experience the two mouse buttons touching in normal use. It just depends on where you place your fingers and it's directly related to the thin shell material they use to save weight. They could have easily widened the gap between the buttons to 2-3mm and no one would be touching them together.


----------



## 508859

foxx1337 said:


> These days I visited different retailers and had them open GPW boxes for me. Everything I saw has the touching buttons problem: several 1825s, an 1827, an 1829, several 1832s, several 1838s. The best I found - with the least pronounced contact between the buttons - was an 1825 already on display. The worst, an 1838. It's just dirt-cheap manufacturing, together with high tolerances and normal, "normal" variance within those ranges from item to item.
> 
> I assume the serial number has absolutely nothing to do with the quality of the final product, which makes sense since they don't rebuild the machines moulding the ABS parts from one week to another...
> 
> My G403 wired will see more use for a little longer and then I'll just grab a GPW and sandpaper the buttons till they don't touch anymore.


I have 1825 and I can force the button rubbing if I will push them unnaturally, e.g. holding M2 while moving mouse (so that it will move sideways slightly) and then spamming M1, which is not a usual use case for most games. 
Yet, I play a lot and this particular issue is not a concern for me.


----------



## DazzaInOz

numberfive said:


> I have 1825 and I can force the button rubbing if I will push them unnaturally, e.g. holding M2 while moving mouse (so that it will move sideways slightly) and then spamming M1, which is not a usual use case for most games.
> Yet, I play a lot and this particular issue is not a concern for me.


That's one way to make it happen but the four I have tried all I had to do was hold down the right click slightly off centre (towards the outer edge) and click the left. I had it happen constantly in every game where I had to aim down sight and spam the left click. It's just the way some people hold the mouse but that shouldn't be an excuse for crap design. I have plenty of mice with similar button design like kpoe, minos x5, rival and sensei 310 that I can't make rub even with deliberate force.


----------



## CorruptBE

After using it for a main for 3 months I'm going to have to call it quits.

I like this mouse, I really do, but it causes me physical pain. Though it learned me a valuable lesson in mouse size measurements: height. I should never buy a mouse again that has a height that bulges more over the entire point of the grip.

Physical pain as in actual strokes of pain in my right hand, inflammation, etc.


----------



## Elrick

CorruptBE said:


> Physical pain as in actual strokes of pain in my right hand, inflammation, etc.


You may indeed be needing a vertical mouse design, for your future usage.

A lot of youngsters these days have damaged their wrists altogether by using traditional mice developed long ago. In the olden days before PC operation went mainstream, the engineers did not envision that anybody would be using them, for longer than an hour a day.

Fortunately I personally never sit in front of the PC for more than a few minutes, over many times a day. So I'm constantly moving about and doing other things besides inputting here on OCN.


----------



## CorruptBE

Nah, I'm fine for months using flatter designs such as the old Sensei, FK2, Revel, Kana, ... if you're using the right shape for your hand you simply don't get these issues. Surprisingly, the shape of the default Lenovo mice we use at work is great imo. The mice their tracking is a POS, but the shape is great:

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41lQugVdAhL.jpg


----------



## fuzzybass

You look at Logitech's history of products, and their issues (G502's weight, G303's shape, the god-awful cables, the hump on the G403), and it makes me wonder if they actually do user-testing on their mice, LOL. Seems to me they just like to slap on as many features, and try to ship them out ASAP without doing any tests.


----------



## SmashTV

G403 hump is great personally. IDK what you're on.


----------



## Avalar

SmashTV said:


> G403 hump is great personally. IDK what you're on.


Worst ergo shape I've used over here. Wish Logitech had used a different shape when releasing all those mice with more and different features. ;-;


----------



## fuzzybass

SmashTV said:


> G403 hump is great personally. IDK what you're on.


It's funny how you say you like the hump "personally", as if it's just your opinion, and then diss anyone who doesn't share it. Doesn't seem like much of an opinion on your side. 

Also, as much you like that hump, the fact remains a LOT of people don't, which means they're not selling as much as they should.


----------



## Nivity

SmashTV said:


> G403 hump is great personally. IDK what you're on.


G403 hump is horrible.


----------



## Eikou

Yeah I dislike the hump on the g403.


----------



## gunit2004

SmashTV said:


> G403 hump is great personally. IDK what you're on.


G403 hump is trash.


----------



## Atlantida

I just got a g403. I like it more then the Deathadder elite, maybe there's a little too much slope on the hump for most people. I did replace the switches inside and got to see the internals. It is very well built. There's nothing cheap about the design, other then the Chinese switches. I found the cable is a little too thick.


----------



## foxx1337

foxx1337 said:


> I assume the serial number has absolutely nothing to do with the quality of the final product, which makes sense since they don't rebuild the machines moulding the ABS parts from one week to another...
> 
> My G403 wired will see more use for a little longer and then I'll just grab a GPW and sandpaper the buttons till they don't touch anymore.


Pulled the trigger and got the G Pro Wireless. Can touch the buttons if I really try to, it never happened while playing Mercy. Very happy with it for the time being and it's perfect for palm / claw with my very small hand (17 cm x 8 cm).


----------



## SmashTV

fuzzybass said:


> It's funny how you say you like the hump "personally", as if it's just your opinion, and then diss anyone who doesn't share it. Doesn't seem like much of an opinion on your side.


I'm not "dissing anyone". It is my opinion. Was I not clear enough for you with "personally"?



fuzzybass said:


> Also, as much you like that hump, the fact remains a LOT of people don't, which means they're not selling as much as they should.


I think they sell enough. You can't please everyone after all.


As a palm grip who likes the hand filled, I enjoy the G403 hump.


----------



## fuzzybass

How is "IDK what you're on" not a diss? You're saying it's so UNFATHOMABLE that I dislike the hump that there's something "wrong" with me.


----------



## vanir1337

My GPW in its current form. Now I'm waiting for some different middle switches to arrive as the stock one is way too stiff for me.


----------



## James N

SmashTV said:


> As a palm grip who likes the hand filled, I enjoy the G403 hump.



I agree, i also like the hump. Since i have pretty big hands but like mice that are slightly smaller than what i should use. This way i have good control over the mouse, since it fills my hand but there is still some leeway for me to do minor adjustments. So i can pull the mouse more into my palm or extend my fingers and push it out. Its great, i also really liked the ZA hump and was so happy when i was able to replace the pancake FK (personally i feel like the more contact a mouse has with my hands, the more accurate i am).

Its understandable that some like it and some don't, i like it.


----------



## CorruptBE

Obviously, it's still one of the reasons for Zowie's popularity imo, they come in all shapes and sizes. On a sidenote: dear God it's so annoying to play with a cable again :x


----------



## James N

CorruptBE said:


> Obviously, it's still one of the reasons for Zowie's popularity imo, they come in all shapes and sizes. On a sidenote: dear God it's so annoying to play with a cable again :x


I 100% agree, i love the shape of the Divina S1 but the gprow is soo good. I just don't aim as well with it as i do with the S1. FeelsBadMan


----------



## s0hei

hey, ive read on r/mousereview that the new batches of gpro have a new/better coating. can someone confirm that? how does the new one feel? thanks


----------



## 508859

s0hei said:


> hey, ive read on r/mousereview that the new batches of gpro have a new/better coating. can someone confirm that? how does the new one feel? thanks


no one said it on r/mousereview and newer batches do not have a new/better coating.


----------



## e4stw00t

That posts exists - no clue of course if claims are true.

https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/acuuzb/logitech_gpw_batch_1846_report/


----------



## 508859

e4stw00t said:


> That posts exists - no clue of course if claims are true.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/acuuzb/logitech_gpw_batch_1846_report/


multiple people pointed out that there is no difference.

I have 1825 and 1848, they are identical in terms of coating and button rubbing.

To quote another mentally challenged user:

"Can definitely confirm this I own both 1824 and 1848. Not only is the coating different (better because more grippy) but the m1 and m2 also have bigger gaps. However, its not just positives because the weight distribution (more focused on the back) as well as the general shape of the mouse (feels slightly larger) and feels slightly heavier (no way to test this because I dont own a small scale). But at the very least there are seemingly small yet HUGE differences between the two but I actually prefer the earlier batch because of the other non positive changes I mentioned."


----------



## pez

I liked the hump on the G403/703 as well, but then again, we're in a GPW thread where it's a completely different shape. I expect that to be the unpopular opinion here or else I don't think the same userbase would coincide .


----------



## CorruptBE

James N said:


> I 100% agree, i love the shape of the Divina S1 but the gprow is soo good. I just don't aim as well with it as i do with the S1. FeelsBadMan


Gameplay wise I was doing just fine with the GPROW, in fact I preferred it over other mice. But the inflammation and pain creeped up slowly. It's ebbing away now since I switched back to the Revel.


----------



## hotrodkungfury

numberfive said:


> e4stw00t said:
> 
> 
> 
> That posts exists - no clue of course if claims are true.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/acuuzb/logitech_gpw_batch_1846_report/
> 
> 
> 
> multiple people pointed out that there is no difference.
> 
> I have 1825 and 1848, they are identical in terms of coating and button rubbing.
> 
> To quote another mentally challenged user:
> 
> "Can definitely confirm this I own both 1824 and 1848. Not only is the coating different (better because more grippy) but the m1 and m2 also have bigger gaps. However, its not just positives because the weight distribution (more focused on the back) as well as the general shape of the mouse (feels slightly larger) and feels slightly heavier (no way to test this because I dont own a small scale). But at the very least there are seemingly small yet HUGE differences between the two but I actually prefer the earlier batch because of the other non positive changes I mentioned."
Click to expand...

Absolutely correct, it’s the same coating. I opened my backup copy(1848) just to find out. I was disappointed. I’ll just buy more hotline grips.


----------



## James N

CorruptBE said:


> Gameplay wise I was doing just fine with the GPROW, in fact I preferred it over other mice. But the inflammation and pain creeped up slowly. It's ebbing away now since I switched back to the Revel.


That sucks, is it maybe because the gprow is narrower? At least for me when a mouse is too narrow for me , i tend to get cramps sooner or later.


----------



## L1nos

CorruptBE said:


> Gameplay wise I was doing just fine with the GPROW, in fact I preferred it over other mice. But the inflammation and pain creeped up slowly. It's ebbing away now since I switched back to the Revel.


Thats interesting. I've bought the GPW recently and experienced the same thing. Especially when I'm doing micro adjustments I cramp my finger around the mouse. I've switched back to my G403 and noticed immediately how comfortable this is compared to the GPW.


----------



## CorruptBE

James N said:


> That sucks, is it maybe because the gprow is narrower? At least for me when a mouse is too narrow for me , i tend to get cramps sooner or later.


Nope it's the height (for me at least), it presses into my hand and causes soreness in between the bones of 2 fingers. At one point my pinky even went kind of numb.


----------



## Elrick

CorruptBE said:


> Nope it's the height (for me at least), it presses into my hand and causes soreness in between the bones of 2 fingers. At one point my pinky even went kind of numb.


You're gripping the mouse TOO tightly.

You should never grip it like a hand tool otherwise the pain sets in. Have always rested my hand upon any mouse and only need to adjust it's course gently without needing to choke the mouse to death in doing it.

When I was younger I use to break mouse casings due to gripping them like a cold chisel or a broad knife during any fight. It works only for a few minutes but eventually the pain sets in, if I maintain that style of grip for more than an hour or two.

Now I can just about hold any mouse for some hours but even then it becomes a little too uncomfortable. The only mice that forego any long term pain are the Vertical designs, which are now many.


----------



## Neshy414

Since Logitech seemingly let me keep my defective GPW i'm going to attempt to repair it, anyone got any recommendations for replacement switches?


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Neshy414 said:


> Since Logitech seemingly let me keep my defective GPW i'm going to attempt to repair it, anyone got any recommendations for replacement switches?


Had a G403 with a faulty M1 switch (double-clicks). Got a replacement, and kept the old one.

Now my G703 at work is developing the same symptoms 

And I'm less confident for my GPW now. 

I'm thinking Huanos. I had zero issues with my Zowies.

BTW, I test double clicks by slowly clicking, or slowly releasing. When 1/2 way (midway through actuation / de-actuation), I check if I get loads of registered clicks in a 'mouse test program' (any will do I guess). Some activity is OK, but a lot of click / unclick notifications are not.


----------



## vanir1337

Neshy414 said:


> Since Logitech seemingly let me keep my defective GPW i'm going to attempt to repair it, anyone got any recommendations for replacement switches?


I'd go with the same D2FC-F-K(50M) switches to be fair. But if you'd like something snappier the Kailh GM can be great, I didn't really like them after all.


----------



## CorruptBE

Neshy414 said:


> Since Logitech seemingly let me keep my defective GPW i'm going to attempt to repair it, anyone got any recommendations for replacement switches?


Even if you can't repair it, it's interesting for experiments


----------



## Neshy414

Alright thanks for the recommendations, i'll see what i can source. 



CorruptBE said:


> Even if you can't repair it, it's interesting for experiments


Very true.


----------



## Avalar

Anyone order one directly from Logitech recently? Did the mouse have the same issues?


----------



## hotrodkungfury

Avalar said:


> Anyone order one directly from Logitech recently? Did the mouse have the same issues?


I think the issue is overblown and likely the result of static electricity(low humidity). At least one user replaced his switches with a different brand/model and the double click issue resurfaced. If that’s not proof, I don’t know what is.


----------



## Avalar

hotrodkungfury said:


> I think the issue is overblown and likely the result of static electricity(low humidity). At least one user replaced his switches with a different brand/model and the double click issue resurfaced. If that’s not proof, I don’t know what is.


Well, that could still be a problem with the mouse, though. Causing too much static electricity or whatnot.


----------



## Rubik777

Is GPW a lot wider compared to WMO and by how much? Thanks!


----------



## Nivity

CorruptBE said:


> Gameplay wise I was doing just fine with the GPROW, in fact I preferred it over other mice. But the inflammation and pain creeped up slowly. It's ebbing away now since I switched back to the Revel.


This is kinda funny, I notice a weird stiffnes in my wrist using the G pro.
I do not feel it using G pro which is smaller, or Ultralight which is bigger.

I thought it might be because it is so darn slippery, way more than even G pro for me. I will try again when I get the rubbergrips which is taking 1 month lul.


----------



## hotrodkungfury

Avalar said:


> hotrodkungfury said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the issue is overblown and likely the result of static electricity(low humidity). At least one user replaced his switches with a different brand/model and the double click issue resurfaced. If that’s not proof, I don’t know what is.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that could still be a problem with the mouse, though. Causing too much static electricity or whatnot.
Click to expand...

Kind of. Personally, I think it’s because the battery lasts so long, the duration between charges means the mouse isn’t grounded enough. Especially considering people tend to use a low sensitivity since it’s so light, creating more static electricity on cloth pads from all the movement. I’m not an electrical engineer though, so I could be pulling this out of my ass. I do have two copies from very different batches with no issues though, FWIW.


----------



## deepor

hotrodkungfury said:


> Kind of. Personally, I think it’s because the battery lasts so long, the duration between charges means the mouse isn’t grounded enough. Especially considering people tend to use a low sensitivity since it’s so light, creating more static electricity on cloth pads from all the movement. I’m not an electrical engineer though, so I could be pulling this out of my ass. I do have two copies from very different batches with no issues though, FWIW.


I had these problems with several of the newer Logitech mice, including wired ones. It was either G302 or G303 with problems for me, and the wired G Pro also had problems.

The ancient ones I had like Pilot, MouseMan, Mini, MX300, MX500, I don't remember ever having double-click problems. Some of those mice I still have and they seem to work fine right now, fifteen years later.

I'm thinking there's really something being worse than in the past about the mice. It might not Logitech themselves being at fault and instead it's Omron being different, maybe the switch designs are somehow crappier or the materials they use today are worse, or they opened new factories that don't manufacture things as well as in the past.


----------



## CorruptBE

Nivity said:


> This is kinda funny, I notice a weird stiffnes in my wrist using the G pro.
> I do not feel it using G pro which is smaller, or Ultralight which is bigger.
> 
> I thought it might be because it is so darn slippery, way more than even G pro for me. I will try again when I get the rubbergrips which is taking 1 month lul.


Started with the wrist and than expanded to my thumb. I had to twist my thumb every morning and make it snap to get rid of the sore feeling.


----------



## Elrick

deepor said:


> It might not Logitech themselves being at fault and instead it's Omron being different, maybe the switch designs are somehow crappier or the materials they use today are worse, or they opened new factories that don't manufacture things as well as in the past.


Just got a bad model of switch, which happens a lot more in these times.

In the past the quality procedures were rigorous and extreme but now they simply package everything and ship it out immediately. Hoping that if the customer gets a reject mouse with dodgy switches then they have to be the ones to send it back for a replacement.

Welcome to 21st Century Business practice in the World of Computing Hardware :doh: .


----------



## JuanDeage

deepor said:


> I had these problems with several of the newer Logitech mice, including wired ones. It was either G302 or G303 with problems for me, and the wired G Pro also had problems.
> 
> The ancient ones I had like Pilot, MouseMan, Mini, MX300, MX500, I don't remember ever having double-click problems. Some of those mice I still have and they seem to work fine right now, fifteen years later.
> 
> I'm thinking there's really something being worse than in the past about the mice. It might not Logitech themselves being at fault and instead it's Omron being different, maybe the switch designs are somehow crappier or the materials they use today are worse, or they opened new factories that don't manufacture things as well as in the past.





Elrick said:


> Just got a bad model of switch, which happens a lot more in these times.
> 
> In the past the quality procedures were rigorous and extreme but now they simply package everything and ship it out immediately. Hoping that if the customer gets a reject mouse with dodgy switches then they have to be the ones to send it back for a replacement.
> 
> Welcome to 21st Century Business practice in the World of Computing Hardware :doh: .


I definitely think something is wrong with the switches Logitech uses in their mice. I have purchased all of Logitech's mice and every single one has had the switch issue in 6 months of use or less.

I do not think it is a static electricity thing. It happened on all my wired mice as well.

I want to say that the switch issue I have is not a double click but a click release without the actual click unclicking. So for instance if I use the right click hold to aim down sight it will start unzooming and rezooming multiple times depending on pressure and movement while holding the button down. Holding down right click and sliding my finger up and down the mouse button will cause it to unclick and reclick every movement. That is the explanation of the problem I am having.

Here is a list of Logitech mice I own with the switch that has failed.

Logitech G9 right click failed after 4 years. Left click still works.
Logitech G700 left click failed after 5 years. Right click still works.
Logitech G602 right click failed after 3 year. Left click still works.
Logitech G502 (original) Right click failed after like 4 years.
Logitech G502 RGB 3366, right click failed in 3 months. Left click still works.
Logitech G403 Wired, right click failed in 5 months. Left click 1 month after that.
Logitech G403 Wireless, right click failed again in 8 months. Left click still works without unclicking.
Logitech G703 Wireless, right click failed in 3 months. Left click failed 3 days after that.
Logitech G900 Wireless, right click failed in 3 months. Left click never failed. Got replacement from Logitech. Brand new G900 had the exact same issue in both left and right clicks on day one.
Logitech G305 Wireless, bought on release left click just failed yesterday, right click works perfectly.
Logitech G PW Wireless, right click failed in 6 months, checked left click and it had also failed. Got replacement from Logitech. Got brand new one a few weeks ago, neither click does it yet. Batch 1846.

Mice that I still have that do not have any click issues. Used exactly the same way as the other mice above, so I don't think it's the way I use my mice that is causing the issue. I play about 8 hours a day. Every day. Multiple games. I use right click to hold for aim down sight instead of right click toggle. So I notice it right away when it happens, and I can replicate it every time after it does happen.

Logitech G303.
Logitech G5 (Blue).
Logitech G500.
Logitech G603.
Logitech G203.
Nixeus Revel.
Nixeus Revel Fit.
SteelSeries Rival 310.
Zowie DIVINA S2.
Roccat Kone Pure Owl-Eye.
Roccat Kone EMP.
FinalMouse UL Pro.
Cougar Revenger.
Corsair M65 Pro.
Razer DeathAdder Elite.

I don't know the exact switches used except that the older Logitech mice took so much longer to fail or didn't fail at all with extremely heavy use. Where as these new Logitech mice that I have bought in the last 5+ years have failed super quickly.


----------



## Avalar

My main G303 started doubleclicking a few days ago. I'm sad. :/


----------



## deepor

I seem to be able to fix issues with a drop of oil whenever I get this double-click problem. After opening the mouse, I put a drop of oil on top of the switch where the plunger is and then repeatedly click on the plunger with the tip of a screwdriver until the drop has disappeared into the switch. The oil I use is a sort of mineral oil, something that's intended for use in sewing machines and such.

I did this oil thing with I think four mice until now and it seemed to work fine on all of them.


----------



## cdcd

Whenever I get double clicking I unplug the mouse, click all the affected buttons like a madman for 2 minutes straight and plug it back in. No more double clicks afterwards.


----------



## Neshy414

Old mouse back in working order, i went with D2FC-F-7N 20M mostly because i never had issues with those on either of my mice. Only changed the defective one at first but they feel a bit lighter and are a bit quieter than the 50M's so i ended up replacing both. 

(Might actually order in all of the D2FC Omrons just to check if some of the 'lower' lifetime switches are a tad crisper and heavier. These 20M's are a bit too light for my taste, but it's fine for the moment. Would love to try some other types as well but these D2FC's are the easiest to get.)

Anyway, absolute pain in the butt to de-solder things on this mouse due to the non-detachable ribbon cable holding the switch PCB in place, need to get me some precision clamps for the next time.


----------



## pez

Never had double-clicking on any of the Logitech mice I've had. My original MX518 failed due to one of the thumb buttons, but never m1 or m2. My biggest qualm with a manufacturer is SS on their 310 series. The lateral movement of those buttons seriously killed the mice for me. My 310 Rival isn't as bad as my Sensei, but it's still present. The shape is so good for my hand size in a ergo-ish mouse that I keep it around.


----------



## Elrick

pez said:


> Never had double-clicking on any of the Logitech mice I've had.


Same here.

Personally only had my WMO's sitting on PC's done in early 2008. That would be the longest time for any mouse model under my roof.

Every other mouse made by Logitech, Razer, Roccat, SteelSeries, Microsoft and Zowie (Pre-Benq) are all working superbly. Considering I almost never use any mouse longer than a couple of months at a time goes to show the quality is fairly good, not great but not utter trash.

Although those that bought 'faulty' models that have failed, suppose it's the luck of the draw. Don't go spending any extra money on lottery tickets, for the near future.


----------



## Avalar

cdcd said:


> Whenever I get double clicking I unplug the mouse, click all the affected buttons like a madman for 2 minutes straight and plug it back in. No more double clicks afterwards.


Just tried this, and it absolutely worked. I am thoroughly surprised. ;0


----------



## Blomkungen

I've noticed I encounter doubleclicking sometimes in pubg but nowhere else. I just click hard a few times and it goes away, if it starts showing up in other games I'll have to RMA.


----------



## ChrisHigs

I haven't had any double clicking issues with the main buttons but I have started experiencing issues with the middle button. Unless I press it pretty hard it can start clicking randomly when I'm holding it down. I use the middle button a lot for scrolling in web pages and notice it randomly stopping and starting scrolling. Although right now I can't get it to do it at all. Strange.


----------



## cx-ray

A member here mentioned earlier that it might be related to static buildup inside the mouse. 

I've occasionally had the double clicking problem as well. Particularly the middle mouse button appears to be affected the most. I've seen it go from randomly not work at all to opening the same link 2-5 times in a new tab of my browser at once. Switching the mouse off for a few secs and or temporarily plugging it in the USB cable seems to fix it for me.


----------



## JustinSane

cx-ray said:


> A member here mentioned earlier that it might be related to static buildup inside the mouse.
> 
> I've occasionally had the double clicking problem as well. Particularly the middle mouse button appears to be affected the most. I've seen it go from randomly not work at all to opening the same link 2-5 times in a new tab of my browser at once. Switching the mouse off for a few secs and or temporarily plugging it in the USB cable seems to fix it for me.


Yea after I aggressively blew under my mouse buttons for like 5 mins straight I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## pez

I should be clear in that I've never witnessed double-clicking with *any* mouse that I've ever used and I've put a decent amount of playing hours into 30 or so mice over the past 5-10 years. Most mice I just end up hating because they cramp my hand, have terrible side grips or loose buttons that don't inspire confidence. The only hardware button I've had fail on a mouse was my original MX518 where one of the side buttons just decided one day it didn't want to be a button anymore.


----------



## francisw19

JuanDeage said:


> ...I want to say that the switch issue I have is not a double click but a click release without the actual click unclicking. So for instance if I use the right click hold to aim down sight it will start unzooming and rezooming multiple times depending on pressure and movement while holding the button down. Holding down right click and sliding my finger up and down the mouse button will cause it to unclick and reclick every movement. That is the explanation of the problem I am having.


I'm having exactly this issue with mine as well...click and drag is so dodgy on mine lately. I was working on some pictures in Lightroom last night and it kept releasing the click as I was dragging sliders around. Ugh


----------



## sok0

The lift off distance not being adjustable on the G Pro Wireless is crazy... That's my only issue with it... Coming from a G9x , i cant even lift this thing off the mousepad more than 4-5 sheets of paper before it stops tracking which is pretty mediocre.


----------



## 508859

sok0 said:


> The lift off distance not being adjustable on the G Pro Wireless is crazy... That's my only issue with it... Coming from a G9x , i cant even lift this thing off the mousepad more than 4-5 sheets of paper before it stops tracking which is pretty mediocre.


why do you want it to track when it is in the air?

I'm fine with high LOD myself, but I don't get how the low one is an issue


----------



## deepor

numberfive said:


> why do you want it to track when it is in the air?
> 
> I'm fine with high LOD myself, but I don't get how the low one is an issue


I had that same issue the first time I used a mouse with low LOD. It seemed my brain over the years had practiced to always have one side of the mouse a bit in the air while swiping around the mouse pad, for faster repositioning with high LOD mice. Then with a low LOD mouse, fixing the "problem" of course just needed a bit of concentration and practice in the first week or so, but it was quite annoying because my brain liked to go back to its old muscle memory when being stressed (so in exactly the situations you care about in games).


----------



## CorruptBE

I also prefer higher LOD's. Took me a while to get used to 180 turns with lower LOD, I ended up turning 170's instead of 180's a lot (probably the small bit of extra tracking caused by the higher LOD).


----------



## sok0

Its listed as a pro gaming mouse and cost substantially more than other mice.. Why the hell isnt the lift off distance adjustable considering it's not even the same as their previous mice. I prefer a slightly higher LOD than what the G pro wireless has currently, and for the price, I should be able to change it. All im sayin.


----------



## Peacecamper

e4stw00t said:


> That posts exists - no clue of course if claims are true.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/acuuzb/logitech_gpw_batch_1846_report/


I just got a 1850 today as my 1827 picked up some double click behaviour (tried to fix it, but nothing worked). I can confirm that the 1850's coating indeed feels different (and better) and I'm 99% sure that this is not only due to the wear of the old 1827. 

1850 feels really good so far, also no problems with the wheel or buttons too close or whatever. Just a solid mouse!

Nevertheless I ordered some grip tape here: https://www.sensoryboost.de/shop/logitech-g-pro-wireless-gaming-grip-aufkleber-schwarz/
Should improve the grip much more, although it's already way better than with the 1827.


----------



## JuanDeage

Just want to update that my 1846 GPW does it now. But I can trigger it on any new Logitech mouse I've purchased now because of experience. I got a new G305 and new G203 and right out of the box it's harder to trigger but can do it instantly now by very very gently releasing pressure and it will unclick without actually unclicking. GPW was end game for me but the damn switches are so bad. I am going to have to stay away from Logitech for awhile. Still none of my non-Logitech mice do this at all.


----------



## Poodle

So which one is the batch number inside the mouse? I just bought it and have it here... I just don't see anything like 18** number here.

edit. ok I found it. Batch 1903.

My review: It's smaller than I thought it would be. Shape is ok. Main buttons don't touch, but they are quite light and almost flimsy.. atleast compared to my main mouse Air58. My secondary mouse is G305 and I'd say it's way more worth than G pro for it's price. GPW doesn't feel premium. Air58 feels like a solid tool and GPW more like an office mouse.


----------



## dontspamme

sok0 said:


> Its listed as a pro gaming mouse and cost substantially more than other mice.. Why the hell isnt the lift off distance adjustable considering it's not even the same as their previous mice. I prefer a slightly higher LOD than what the G pro wireless has currently, and for the price, I should be able to change it. All im sayin.



I feel ya, bro. ;(

For the same reason I never bought the GPW and will, sadly, not get the MX518L either, even though it is one of the best shapes ever.


----------



## Menthalion

dontspamme said:


> For the same reason I never bought the GPW and will, sadly, not get the MX518L either, even though it is one of the best shapes ever.


I never found a LoD measurement on the Revel Fit. The original Revel was 2mm, seeing they share firmware it's probably the same.


----------



## 508859

Poodle said:


> So which one is the batch number inside the mouse? I just bought it and have it here... I just don't see anything like 18** number here.
> 
> edit. ok I found it. Batch 1903.
> 
> My review: It's smaller than I thought it would be. Shape is ok. Main buttons don't touch, but they are quite light and almost flimsy.. atleast compared to my main mouse Air58. My secondary mouse is G305 and I'd say it's way more worth than G pro for it's price. GPW doesn't feel premium. Air58 feels like a solid tool and GPW more like an office mouse.


air58 feels like a chinese knockoff of a chinese no name company tho. everything about it screams CHEAP


----------



## oppaiking

My ISP mounted a wireless router next to my desk on the wall and I can't move it because of the optical cable it uses for the internet. My question is what wireless channel will cause the least interference with the G Pro wireless? Or should I not worry about this at all? I know Logitech's manual states the router should be a few meters away from the mice's receiver...


----------



## RD20

Poodle said:


> So which one is the batch number inside the mouse? I just bought it and have it here... I just don't see anything like 18** number here.
> 
> edit. ok I found it. Batch 1903.
> 
> My review: It's smaller than I thought it would be. Shape is ok. Main buttons don't touch, but they are quite light and almost flimsy.. atleast compared to my main mouse Air58. My secondary mouse is G305 and I'd say it's way more worth than G pro for it's price. GPW doesn't feel premium. Air58 feels like a solid tool and GPW more like an office mouse.


For me personally it's to small to be comfortable for long playtime doesn't fit my hand quite right. However the tech is top notch and the reason it's so pricey is because it's so light while being wireless. The air58 feel like a fisher price version of a mouse in terms of build quality the gpw is much much much higher.


----------



## HyperC

First where are you guys seeing the batch numbers ... I just swapped my battery from my g900 into gpw does anyone know how to re-calibrate the battery mah


----------



## Elrick

numberfive said:


> air58 feels like a chinese knockoff of a chinese no name company tho. everything about it screams CHEAP



Except for the PRICE, that they demand for it :cheers: .


----------



## Elrick

HyperC said:


> I just swapped my battery from my g900 into gpw does anyone know how to re-calibrate the battery mah



Am currently using the 'Circular Plate' from their Power Play mouse pad system, within my GPW.

Works superbly, no problems at all despite the packaging only listing G903 and 703 series to work with their current Power Play system.


----------



## madbrayniak

I just got a GPW as I gave my wife my G305. First thoughts on shape is that this one feels much Fuller in my hand and incredibly light but solid. I feel like the shape of this night be just about perfect for me. Time will tell. I REALLY liked the g pro shape but for more fingertip grip/claw hybrid. This will be more fingertip palm grip because of the bigger butt.

Obvious improvement already is the mouse wheel. G305 had a weird wheel where scrolling too fast it wouldn't suddenly get louder sometimes. Not sure why, this one is more consistent.

I'm excited to try some games. I held off on getting this mouse for a while as I didn't want to spend this much on a mouse but I hate the shape of the 903 and wanted an Ambi yo use with Powerplay in the future


----------



## Elrick

madbrayniak said:


> This will be more fingertip palm grip because of the bigger butt.



The Bigger Butt has always been my main passion, these days (when it comes to mice).



madbrayniak said:


> Obvious improvement already is the mouse wheel. G305 had a weird wheel where scrolling too fast it wouldn't suddenly get louder sometimes. Not sure why, this one is more consistent.



Agreed, suppose paying the highest price in this model range has to deliver something worth while beside a near empty wallet :2cents: .


----------



## madbrayniak

Elrick said:


> The Bigger Butt has always been my main passion, these days (when it comes to mice)..


Gotta love big butts.

Still have not had a chance to play a game with this yet as I have been backed up with work today(work from home) but I have to say that this mouse is really comfortable to use. 

I had the original Sensei before I got the G305 and ofter the 305 the Sensei seems quite large for me now, even after using it for about 6 years. this one seems to be much closer to what I would call my ideal mouse.


----------



## zeimus

Just wondering. I swear my G Pro wireless just scrolled upwards when I scrolled the mouse wheel down. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


----------



## frunction

zeimus said:


> Just wondering. I swear my G Pro wireless just scrolled upwards when I scrolled the mouse wheel down. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


This happens eventually on most every modern logitech mouse I have.


----------



## ToTheSun!

zeimus said:


> Just wondering. I swear my G Pro wireless just scrolled upwards when I scrolled the mouse wheel down. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


If you're lucky, that was an isolated event and not the beginning of the infamous scroll wheel bug plaguing a lot of the G403/G703/G603.


----------



## vanir1337

ToTheSun! said:


> If you're lucky, that was an isolated event and not the beginning of the infamous scroll wheel bug plaguing a lot of the G403/G703/G603.


The G403/603/703 mice use some horrendeus, cheap, ridiculously bad quality encoder, the GPW uses a TTC white with a very high lifespan. I guess it's "lucky" for the rest of us, unlucky for him.


----------



## Nopileus

vanir1337 said:


> the GPW uses a TTC white with a very high lifespan.


Good to know, i've had really bad luck with mechanical encoders in the past.

The warehouse deals GPW i bought last week seems to be doing well despite being a remarkably early serial (1829), happy with the shape too.
I think i can still aim better with my smaller mice (G303, 305) but it's a lot more comfortable and i'm still getting used to it.

At least on my part the lack of thicc WMO butt actually makes it more comfortable but everyone has a different grip.


----------



## ToTheSun!

vanir1337 said:


> The G403/603/703 mice use some horrendeus, cheap, ridiculously bad quality encoder, the GPW uses a TTC white with a very high lifespan. I guess it's "lucky" for the rest of us, unlucky for him.


Well, now I feel like the bastard child of daddy Logitech.


----------



## madbrayniak

madbrayniak said:


> Elrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bigger Butt has always been my main passion, these days (when it comes to mice)..
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love big butts.
> 
> Still have not had a chance to play a game with this yet as I have been backed up with work today(work from home) but I have to say that this mouse is really comfortable to use.
> 
> I had the original Sensei before I got the G305 and ofter the 305 the Sensei seems quite large for me now, even after using it for about 6 years. this one seems to be much closer to what I would call my ideal mouse.
Click to expand...

Well I sent the GPW back. The shape was giving me a cramp and my hand got really sweaty with it. Got another G305 now that I will mod to be lighter.


----------



## otteros

Anyone with a hand size of 20cm x 10.6cm, using claw grip on this mouse have any complains?


----------



## zeimus

The mouse wheel scroll issue seems to happen mostly if I do not scroll the wheel perfectly inline, or vertical. However as I am using my index finger it makes for a really odd scroll.


----------



## Nopileus

These D2FC-F-K switches really seem to be as bad as everyone is saying, i'm seeing the same issues with releasing before snap back.
Much worse on my right click that the left one although both buttons feel roughly the same amount of mushy.

Ordered some Kailh GM switches and Tiger feet, also have some D2F-01F Omrons on standby as another option.
Once the slow boat from China arrives i'll have to do some testing.


----------



## vanir1337

Nopileus said:


> These D2FC-F-K switches really seem to be as bad as everyone is saying, i'm seeing the same issues with releasing before snap back.
> Much worse on my right click that the left one although both buttons feel roughly the same amount of mushy.
> 
> Ordered some Kailh GM switches and Tiger feet, also have some D2F-01F Omrons on standby as another option.
> Once the slow boat from China arrives i'll have to do some testing.


I've tried D2F-01Fs on this mouse, not a good idea. Clicks are just way too light, even when the plunger is sanded down a bit. The Kailhs on the other hand are good, but their plungers are a tad too short, I had to put a layer of electrical tape on the underside of the buttons to reduce the pretravel.


----------



## Nivity

My scroll started making a sound, but logitechs service is super as usual, sending me a new unit.


----------



## Nopileus

vanir1337 said:


> I've tried D2F-01Fs on this mouse, not a good idea. Clicks are just way too light, even when the plunger is sanded down a bit. The Kailhs on the other hand are good, but their plungers are a tad too short, I had to put a layer of electrical tape on the underside of the buttons to reduce the pretravel.


D2F-01F seem to have the exact same measurements of the D2FC-F-K at least, the height including plunger is identical if my calipers aren't lying to me.
That said i did use them on my G303 and the buttons became hair trigger light, took a little getting used to but i like it.


----------



## vanir1337

Nopileus said:


> D2F-01F seem to have the exact same measurements of the D2FC-F-K at least, the height including plunger is identical if my calipers aren't lying to me.
> That said i did use them on my G303 and the buttons became hair trigger light, took a little getting used to but i like it.


Trust me, the D2F-01F's plunger is a tad higher. You can also open up the switch and replace it from the D2FC-F-K if you don't want to sand it. Or you could simply trial and error it, there's a chance it'll work.


----------



## frunction

I just got another one of these, I can confirm this one has a slightly better coating than the GPW's I had previously. No problem gripping it, even with cold hands. 1845s/n

Could just be the seasonal change, but feels different to me. More texture to it.


----------



## Nopileus

Kailh GM switches and Tiger Arc feet arrived, ended up installing both. 

Gave Omron D2F-01F a try but they are indeed a bit too tall while the Kailh GM are 0.1-0.2mm shorter (according to my vernier calipers, got no micrometer).
With the Kailh the buttons are a little bit looser but the pretensioning springs keep rattle from being an issue unless you shake the mouse vigorously.

No more issues with switches breaking contact before unclicking and these have a much more tactile click in general, suits the button geometry of this mouse very well in my opinion.
We'll see about the longevity of them, if they do not last i will see about getting D2F-01F to fit with modified/different plungers.

The Tiger feet are crazy fast right now, very curious as to how they'll wear in.
Stock feet were very fast (and loud-ish) in the beginning but as they got shiny it felt more and more like dragging the mouse through a swamp.

Let's see how this all works out in the long run, happy right now.


----------



## elsiel

I've had this mouse for about two weeks now and I'm having a fun time with it. 
My only issue is it has terrible friction on every pad I've tried so far:

- G-SR 
- G640
- QCK+

I ordered some corepads to see if this could fix my issue. I hope this kinda solve my issue as I don't want to put 40$ in an Artisan Raiden...

As anyone else experienced this friction issue?


----------



## Avalar

elsiel said:


> I've had this mouse for about two weeks now and I'm having a fun time with it.
> My only issue is it has terrible friction on every pad I've tried so far:
> 
> - G-SR
> - G640
> - QCK+
> 
> I ordered some corepads to see if this could fix my issue. I hope this kinda solve my issue as I don't want to put 40$ in an Artisan Raiden...
> 
> As anyone else experienced this friction issue?


Not really an issue per se, it's just that the G-SR is one of the slowest pads, if not, _the_ slowest one, and the QcK isn't far behind. Don't know about the G640, though. You might be interested in the Artisan Zero, which is a similar pad to the QcK, but is a little faster. Although the Raiden is really good, too. Probably my favorite from them.


----------



## ToTheSun!

elsiel said:


> I've had this mouse for about two weeks now and I'm having a fun time with it.
> My only issue is it has terrible friction on every pad I've tried so far:
> 
> - G-SR
> - G640
> - QCK+
> 
> I ordered some corepads to see if this could fix my issue. I hope this kinda solve my issue as I don't want to put 40$ in an Artisan Raiden...
> 
> As anyone else experienced this friction issue?


Corepads + CM MP510 or Asus Scabbard will solve all your problems.


----------



## 508859

elsiel said:


> I've had this mouse for about two weeks now and I'm having a fun time with it.
> My only issue is it has terrible friction on every pad I've tried so far:
> 
> - G-SR
> - G640
> - QCK+
> 
> I ordered some corepads to see if this could fix my issue. I hope this kinda solve my issue as I don't want to put 40$ in an Artisan Raiden...
> 
> As anyone else experienced this friction issue?


you did not expect the terrible friction from those pads? G-SR is a gold standard for that. 

you can try DM pad XL and tiger arc feet. 
corepads are less consistent than tiger arc imo. I had first ones for few months and I was not happy with the result.


----------



## pez

I have to highly recommend the Tiger Arc feet as well. I'm not a pro by any means, but I can at least offer that I can't tell a difference between them and the Hyperglides on my Rival 300 and DA on a SS QcK Heavy and +. Also feel smooth, but admittedly worse on a HyperX mat. Great glide on the Razer Gigantus I have.


----------



## wein07

What is the mousefeet most suitable to use with the Qck heavy/g640/DM pad, with little initial friction but not too slippery? Thanks!


----------



## Avalar

wein07 said:


> What is the mousefeet most suitable to use with the Qck heavy/g640/DM pad, with little initial friction but not too slippery? Thanks!


The QcK I know is already slow as it is. I'd use some Hyperglides or Tiger Arc mouse feet; whichever is cheaper for where you live.


----------



## e4stw00t

The glide of the stock feet is just really bad - I am everything but sensitive to mediocre glide capabilities, so for it to be an annoyance to me it needs to be very noticeable.
Replaced them with some Corepad ones, which improved it a lot.


----------



## Elrick

e4stw00t said:


> The glide of the stock feet is just really bad - I am everything but sensitive to mediocre glide capabilities, so for it to be an annoyance to me it needs to be very noticeable.


Their stock feet is fine on hard plastic surfaces, it skates across those type of surfaces BUT on cloth based mouse pads it sux major league.

Haven't replaced my stock feet as of yet because they're working fine on the hard surface but if I ever deiced to go back to a cloth based surface then Corepad, Tiger Feet or some mish-mash of HyperGlides will have to do.


----------



## Elrick

Already have the new Tiger feet in my possession so I thought of putting them on my G Pro Wireless.

First off taking off the original feet with my fingernails was dead easy. Didn't have to fight to lever my old nail under the old plastic feet at all.

After removing all 5 feet off the bottom of this model next came to wiping off (cleaning) the area with the supplied Alcohol Wipes. Again another very easy process here, then I removed the slick stickers under the feet and placed them easily into every slot left empty from the originals.

Have to of course then remove the shiny sticker off the feet themselves which protects them from damage (placed there by the factory).

Once all of that was done the G Pro has returned to a moderately slick position which was less than the original plastic feet. Far more controllable on any hard plastic mouse pad, also have yet to try these new Tiger Feet on any Fabric based mouse pad here, so that would be interesting.

All up, a very quick and easy replacement of feet from Tiger Gaming :thumb: .


----------



## wein07

Have a Batch 1901 here. It glides jerky on my Qck heavy, but is so smooth on my G640 which I purchased together with the GPW. I am liking the low friction feedback on the G640. I can see why now the OW pros use GPW with G640, it works fabulously right out of the box.

Anyone notices the GPW sensor tracks better on the G640?


----------



## cx-ray

Elrick said:


> First off taking off the original feet with my fingernails was dead easy. Didn't have to fight to lever my old nail under the old plastic feet at all.


Did your original feet have "under feet"? When I replaced mine with Corepads I had to remove the very thin original black feet and some firmer stuck down padding material that was under them. Otherwise, the Corepads wouldn't have to the right seating height.


----------



## Thanatos.

best way to remove mousefeet is to heat the bottom of the mouse with a hair dryer and the feet will peel off in 1 piece and even be reusable


----------



## e4stw00t

cx-ray said:


> Did your original feet have "under feet"? When I replaced mine with Corepads I had to remove the very thin original black feet and some firmer stuck down padding material that was under them. Otherwise, the Corepads wouldn't have to the right seating height.


Yeah there was a fairly sturdy additional thin layer below the feet. Either use a hair dryer make the glue become loose or look for the screw holes, stick through there and pull the layer upwards thereafter.


----------



## Elrick

cx-ray said:


> Did your original feet have "under feet"? When I replaced mine with Corepads I had to remove the very thin original black feet and some firmer stuck down padding material that was under them. Otherwise, the Corepads wouldn't have to the right seating height.


YES, I had to remove both stickies from the bottom of the G-Pro Wireless.

I did remove about three that had the bottom glue like strip attached to the upper plastic feet, which was easy to do. It was the last two that had split into two parts, the top plastic feet pealed off quickly leaving the bottom glue strip, still attached to the casing.

Anyway, all it did was slow my removal of them altogether but didn't need to worry about taking them completely off. With my own Nails (forefinger and thumb) everything got removed without damage to the Mouse Casing.

There was some glue residue left behind which the Alcohol pad, removed off easily.


----------



## Elrick

Thanatos. said:


> best way to remove mousefeet is to heat the bottom of the mouse with a hair dryer and the feet will peel off in 1 piece and even be reusable


Not required, they come off easily with anyone's own finger nail.

You only need to apply a 'hair dryer' if the feet are extremely old and have been attached to the mouse casing for more than six or seven years.


----------



## DyndaS

How is the mouse doing after heavy using for long time? Any double clicks? How is the surface of the mouse?


----------



## cx-ray

DyndaS said:


> How is the mouse doing after heavy using for long time? Any double clicks? How is the surface of the mouse?


Funny you should ask. I've been using the mouse for about 7 months and probably 600h+ of gaming. I've experienced double click issues with both the left and middle click, that have mysteriously come and gone. 

A contributor here wrote that it might be related to static build up. About two months ago I replaced the mouse feet with Core Pads and haven't had any double click problems since. Was it static, some software update, or just a matter of wearing in? I've had double click problems with the old wired Pro as well and they went away over time...

Lastly, the side shape and texture isn't optimal for me. The mouse can be very slippery and hard to grip at times. Especially, when your hands are dry. I've since upgraded the sides with some gun grip tape. It now feels like how the mouse should've been from factory. Very pleased with it currently.


----------



## DyndaS

hmmm... It is sad when you pay so much money for the mice and it's getting double click. Well... double click is mostly the switch fault. Most common time when you can notice it first time is when you post something at some sites, and by 1 click you see your post 2 times or sometimes even more. You can kinda fix the switch lamina inside the switch by bend it right way, but it doesn't rly help for to long. Anyway... if you open it you can just buy new switches and solder it in instead old one.

Switches inside G Pro Wireless are rated 50 Million Click Life Span.

Sometimes doubleclick appear for some time and if it's gone is will back sooner or later. I had this situation in the past.

Im using my second Kone Pure Optical mouse and both after 2 years and 1-2 months double click issue appeared. Just after 2 years warranty twice. Funny right?

That is the reason why I'm not sure if there is a point of buying expensive mouse if you will need to buy new one anyway after 2 years. G305 i think is to small for me, but probably I would need to use it for like few days to be sure.

G403 shape is not good for me. Just control of the mouse is not good. Probably because my hand size/shape and grip i use.


----------



## TranquilTempest

DyndaS said:


> hmmm... It is sad when you pay so much money for the mice and it's getting double click. Well... double click is mostly the switch fault.


Not at all. That's caused by not using the switch's NC contact for debouncing. Either incompetence or planned obsolescence on the part of the people laying out the PCB and writing firmware. More info here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1712696-hardware-switch-debouncing-mod.html


----------



## DyndaS

TranquilTempest said:


> Not at all. That's caused by not using the switch's NC contact for debouncing. Either incompetence or planned obsolescence on the part of the people laying out the PCB and writing firmware. More info here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1712696-hardware-switch-debouncing-mod.html


Interesting. To be honest I never had this issue. In my cases it was always just switch fault.

So why some people have this issue some not? Some after few days or months and others do not at all.


I was thinking about this mouse but with this price it just make me worried.


----------



## TranquilTempest

DyndaS said:


> Interesting. To be honest I never had this issue. In my cases it was always just switch fault.
> 
> So why some people have this issue some not? Some after few days or months and others do not at all.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about this mouse but with this price it just make me worried.


If an engine is designed to last 200k miles when used with oil, and the car manufacturer decided not to put oil in it, you don't blame the engine when it fails after 20 miles. It's silly to compare engines based on how far they can go without oil, and it's just as silly to blame this type of failure on a SPDT switch. 

Snap action switches are inherently bouncy. If you're only looking at the normally open contact, you know for sure the button is pressed if it reads closed, but if it reads open you don't know if the switch got released, or if the contact is bouncing. Most mice use a delay or timeout, the shorter you set the delay, the faster the switches wear out(there are other things that can change how fast stuff wears out, like humidity and abrasive dust). The correct way to debounce switches is to use the second switch contact. When the normally closed contact is closed you know for sure that the switch is not pressed. So you just latch on whatever contact read "closed", and you get extremely reliable delay-free debouncing. The cost to do this when designing a mouse is one capacitor per switch, or one additional pin on the microcontroller per switch. The capacitor option would cost less than half a cent per mouse. The extra pin option in many cases is free.


----------



## DyndaS

I'm not native english so it's a little hard to understand it exactly 

So it would need to change something on pcb or/and add forth pin for switch? I'm not sure if I understand what you wanna say.

Anyway... it's the problem of g pro wireless or all mouses? But why then it happens for some people faster and some not? I'm confused.


----------



## TranquilTempest

> Anyway... it's the problem of g pro wireless or all mouses? But why then it happens for some people faster and some not? I'm confused.


Most mice. There are a handful that might do it properly, but I haven't confirmed it. Having extremely low latency is one indication, but that's not definitive. I'd say look at the ~25 best mice in the click latency thread, and search reviews of those models for anyone with a double clicking problem: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1607990-click-latencies-compiled.html There are a couple Bloody brand mice that seem to advertise this.

As for why some switches wear out faster than others, in the same model mouse, that's probably environment and amount of use. If you're comparing different mice, a more reliable model likely has much more delay in the firmware. 



DyndaS said:


> I'm not native english so it's a little hard to understand it exactly
> 
> So it would need to change something on pcb or/and add forth pin for switch? I'm not sure if I understand what you wanna say.


To fix this temporarily, you can just replace the switches or clean the contacts. To fix it properly you would need to rewire the switch to use the third pin that the switch already has. 

The first image is what's happening inside a mouse that gets the double click issue(pull up resistor is generally inside the microcontroller). The second and third are how the switches should be wired from the factory. The mod in the other thread uses an extra IC in order to overcome the pull up resistor built in to the microcontroller.


----------



## DiGY

I have bad luck with the GPW so far. I got 4 copies all of which double clicked on me upon the first day of use. The static electricity theory might be true to an extent when the mouse starts double clicking, but eventually gets worse to the point where blowing into the charging port/mouse crevices becomes ineffective at stopping the issue.

Weird enough, the double click issues also affect my g305. However, it takes much longer for it to develop vs the GPW. The only Logitech mouse I have that never double clicked for me so far would be the g900. Perhaps this is a design flaw with the newer Logitech mice?

Any of you folks have another way to stop the double click issues?


----------



## Skrumpf

Has anybody done a click latency-comparison between the GPW in wired and wireless mode? It would be super interesting to see if there's any discernable difference between the two!


----------



## francisw19

I have had my newest replacement G Pro Wireless for about a week now. It's an 1844 batch for anyone interested. I've had a few before this - an 1827 (I think) that double-clicked like crazy out of the box. Exchanged for a 1912 batch that had zero double-clicking issues (yay!) but the wheel was sometimes sticky (ugh!). Finally, exchanged for the one I have now. So far, so good with this one - no double-clicks, no dropped clicks, good wheel. Here's hoping this holds up...such a nice mouse but it's a bit of a gamble at times. :/


----------



## ithehappy

Bought a Logitech G Pro wired, with Hero sensor. Welcome me to the club, LoL.

Love the shape (the sides could be a bit more flat though). Love the weight. Love how small it is. Can't speak on sensor performance. The buttons are fantastic.

The skates are utter trash though. Feels extremely scratchy. Should I purchase new skates (Hyperglides or Hotline!) or a new mat? My Hiro is like four years old, though my old mouse glides absolutely fine on it.


----------



## cdcd

Use it for two weeks (break in), then decide.


----------



## JackCY

DyndaS said:


> How is the mouse doing after heavy using for long time? Any double clicks? How is the surface of the mouse?


Double clicks will happen on all microswitches due to contact corrosion. Most switches (Omron) last about 12-18 months. While yes switches can be wired better by PCB makers and firmware makers the issue of poor contact in the switch itself only gets "pushed" away not completely eliminated. You can remove most if not all debounce from firmware so that's why you would want to design a mouse with hardware debounce.

Solution for everyday person who won't go and manufacture their own mouse PCB and firmware? Get a contact cleaner and spray the switch contacts when they start misbehaving. My mouse micro switches last over 10 years that way. Problem is older mice were easy to get into and to switches, where as modern Logitech mice are a damn trap of gazillion tiny screws that you need a special small philips screwdriver for, remove crap ton of junk and disassembly half the mouse before you can even get to spray into all the switches. No wonder modern mice are so heavy, it's full of junk inside to hold all these tiny parts and tiny PCBs with switches.


----------



## ToTheSun!

ithehappy said:


> The skates are utter trash though. Feels extremely scratchy. Should I purchase new skates (Hyperglides or Hotline!) or a new mat? My Hiro is like four years old, though my old mouse glides absolutely fine on it.


Logitech applies pretty bad stock feet on their mice. In my experience, most of the upgrade in speed and friction comes from good skates first, mousepad second (unless the latter is REALLY bad, but that's not usually the case). I wouldn't waste time waiting for the stock feet to "get good." I'd just order some Corepads or something and be done with it.


----------



## Nopileus

Been using the Tiger Arc feet for more or less a month now, they're still good.
The stock feet felt like **** by this point even though they started off really fast in the beginning. (using the CM swift-rx)

Same for the Kailh GM switch swap, no complaints.


----------



## ncck

I felt the stock skates on GPW felt better than tiger arc, my glide got a lot slower after putting on tiger arc. While waiting for hypers I'm seeing if logitech can send me original replacement skates again


----------



## cx-ray

I think the stock feet work pretty okay in combination with the Logitech cloth mouse pad (G840, G640). My problem was that over time the original feet developed too much stiction. Not even a new mouse pad could solve it. 

After about two months of use the replacement Corepads are still smooth and slightly faster compared to the original feet.


----------



## 508859

ncck said:


> I felt the stock skates on GPW felt better than tiger arc, my glide got a lot slower after putting on tiger arc. While waiting for hypers I'm seeing if logitech can send me original replacement skates again


you need to use them for around 15-20 hours to break in. as with any other skates


----------



## ithehappy

Anyone using the G Pro wired here, HERO 16k to be specific, has encountered a serial number mismatch problem between the box and the product itself? I was trying to register the product and noticed this! The serial no., P/N are different on the box compared to the mouse itself! What the eff! For example the P/N on the box is 910-005442, which is perfectly fine and syncs with what Logitech website says here in India but the P/N on the mouse itself is 810-006283. 

Can I post a photo with serial no. intact?


----------



## francisw19

ithehappy said:


> Anyone using the G Pro wired here, has anyone encountered a serial number mismatch problem between the box and the product itself? I was trying to register the product and noticed this! The serial no., P/N are different on the box compared to the mouse itself! What the eff! For example the P/N on the box is 910-005442, which is perfectly fine and syncs with what Logitech website says here in India but the P/N on the mouse itself is 810-006283.
> 
> Can I post a photo with serial no. intact?


I just checked mine and the SN's are mismatched between the box and the mouse. Huh...and it was an original sealed box when I got it too. Dunno


ETA: Ah sorry...missed the wired part in your post. Using GPW here.


----------



## cdcd

Mouse and box S/N not matching isn't uncommon with Logitech, nothing to worry about.


----------



## ithehappy

Tell me something, when I reboot my system my the mouse's LED profiles reset and goes to default. Even after logging into windows my set LED profile never loads, until I open LGS manually and hit on the Lighting Settings option within the software! The moment I click on it my set LED config gets loaded on the mouse. This was not the case with G HUB. I quite well remember that it stored my preferred settings on the mouse itself and after a reboot even though the mouse LED would reset momentarily but within a few seconds it would load my settings. Never had to open the G HUB software post a reboot, so I suppose it stored the settings on the mouse itself as opposed to what LGS is doing? it's a bit confusing.


----------



## Blomkungen

No offense but you should either post in the G pro wired thread or open a new one.


----------



## deepor

ithehappy said:


> Tell me something, when I reboot my system my the mouse's LED profiles reset and goes to default. Even after logging into windows my set LED profile never loads, until I open LGS manually and hit on the Lighting Settings option within the software! The moment I click on it my set LED config gets loaded on the mouse. This was not the case with G HUB. I quite well remember that it stored my preferred settings on the mouse itself and after a reboot even though the mouse LED would reset momentarily but within a few seconds it would load my settings. Never had to open the G HUB software post a reboot, so I suppose it stored the settings on the mouse itself as opposed to what LGS is doing? it's a bit confusing.



In LGS, there is check box to choose between saving the profile on the mouse or just in the software. Click on the first icon at the bottom of the window that looks like a house to get to the screen with that check box.


----------



## SmashTV

Can anyone measure how far the sensor is from the top and bottom ends of the shell?


----------



## mjc12

Just got an RMA replacement mouse from Logitech, batch number 1831 -> 1916. Sent in the RMA request for rubbing buttons, did not expect how much of a difference the coating would be though. Never really had a problem with the mouse slipping before, but now it feels as grippy as good Zowie matte coating. Buttons are also better but I expected that. Scroll wheel is less notchy too, rolls smoother and easier.


----------



## ithehappy

Blomkungen said:


> No offense but you should either post in the G pro wired thread or open a new one.


Kindly redirect me to that topic. I have no interest in stealing a topic.


deepor said:


> In LGS, there is check box to choose between saving the profile on the mouse or just in the software. Click on the first icon at the bottom of the window that looks like a house to get to the screen with that check box.


Mine was set at this by default-

Bur funnily enough, if I toggle it to the other option, Automatic Game Detection mode, which supposedly stores the profiles on my computer, there is no problem after a reboot, LoL. Somehow the on-board memory mode is unable to save the profiles to the mouse or load it automatically post a reboot or something?


----------



## Blomkungen

https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1708074-logitech-g-pro-16k-dpi-hero.html

https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...d-logitech-g-pro-gaming-mouse-review-ino.html

Or as said just open a new one.


----------



## ithehappy

*ithehappy*



Blomkungen said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1708074-logitech-g-pro-16k-dpi-hero.html
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...d-logitech-g-pro-gaming-mouse-review-ino.html
> 
> Or as said just open a new one.


Yes, thanks, that second link redirects to G Pro thread, though that's the 3366 version of it, but it will work.

Good bye.


----------



## DyndaS

mjc12 said:


> Just got an RMA replacement mouse from Logitech, batch number 1831 -> 1916. Sent in the RMA request for rubbing buttons, did not expect how much of a difference the coating would be though. Never really had a problem with the mouse slipping before, but now it feels as grippy as good Zowie matte coating. Buttons are also better but I expected that. Scroll wheel is less notchy too, rolls smoother and easier.


So... the gap between buttons is bigger now?


Im having 1846, and I have noticed this issue. Maybe not a big deal when i use it, but i can force it do do it if i want to.

Did they changed the coating or something?


btw.
Are yours main buttons rattle when you shake the mouse up/down ?


----------



## DyndaS

I have noticed some issue with the scroll switch in the G Pro Wireless and G305. It desactivate before you release it if you just use less pressure. Sometimes you can do even double click with it. I coudn't force my Roccat Kone Pure to do this even if I wanted to.

When I press hard its ok but when i put less pressure it desactivate even if it is not relased. The position of it is still full presst.

2-3 times in last week I even closed more then 1 cart at once because of double click.

Could you test your mouse?

There is some software I was using: https://www.passmark.com/products/keytest.htm


----------



## vanir1337

DyndaS said:


> I have noticed some issue with the scroll switch in the G Pro Wireless and G305. It desactivate before you release it if you just use less pressure. Sometimes you can do even double click with it. I could force my Roccat Kone Pure to do this even if I wanted to.
> 
> When I press hard its ok but when i put less pressure it desactivate even if it is not relased. The position of it is still full presst.
> 
> 2-3 times in last week I even closed more then 1 cart at once because of double click.
> 
> Could you test your mouse?
> 
> There is some software I was using: https://www.passmark.com/products/keytest.htm
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfpF8LRXdxo&feature=youtu.be


Mine did the same, I've replaced the switch and it's good ever since. Definitely the switch's fault.


----------



## DyndaS

vanir1337 said:


> Mine did the same, I've replaced the switch and it's good ever since. Definitely the switch's fault.


But did you replaced switch on your own for some different model of the switch or what?

I just wonder if it is some faulty batch of switches or it is just rubbish overall.


----------



## vanir1337

DyndaS said:


> But did you replaced switch on your own for some different model of the switch or what?
> 
> I just wonder if it is some faulty batch of switches or it is just rubbish overall.


I think the stock ones are just generally bad quality. I've ordered these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...e-Switch-Momentary-tact-4-8X4/1059136892.html


----------



## cx-ray

DyndaS said:


> 2-3 times in last week I even closed more then 1 cart at once because of double click.


I know it's not an ideal answer, but the problem appears to go away with use. I've had it with both the original G Pro Wired and Wireless. Going by my experience with the Wired version, the problem seems to eventually stay away long enough, that by the time it returns you probably already bought a new mouse. With the Wireless version I haven't had the problem for around two months now.

Yeah it's annoying and an RMA doesn't do much good, unless a switch really is broken. A new mouse will just repeat the same behavior again. Logitech needs to fix this. Double clicking shouldn't happen at all with relative new products.


----------



## DyndaS

It's ridiculous you pay so much money for the mouse and you get that kind of crap.


----------



## aayman_farzand

Came here to ask about the same issue. Did everyone here buy around the same time? Mine is a 1826 batch and this problem only started a week ago. I purchased mine around September/October of last year.


----------



## DyndaS

Mine is 1846 bought week ago. But it look like it is some old batch.

Could someone with the batch 1900 or higher test it?


----------



## SevenFreak

Heyho,

Currently thinking to buy this mouse and saw that there are two "versions" listed at amazon - one with the product number similiar to the Logitech-site which is 910-005272 and also available and there is also a 910-005273 model listed.

Does anyone know the difference?

Thanks


----------



## herbal718

Heads up, Hyperglide GPW were released.


----------



## Neshy414

And were sold out almost immediately. Oh well... the wait continues.


----------



## Zammin

Neshy414 said:


> And were sold out almost immediately. Oh well... the wait continues.


My apologies if this has already been mentioned here (I've only just joined the thread) but Tiger Arc feet are meant to be very comparable to hyperglides and they're easily attainable through Takasta (iTakTech), Ebay or Ali Express. I've got a set on my G403 and they're pretty nice. I don't own any hyperglides but quite a few people in the Tiger Arc thread here on OCN have said they feel equally as good.


----------



## fuzzybass

^ I got that impression from reading comments on Tiger Arcs as well, but in this review for the GPW feet https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/bly0cu/tiger_mouse_skates_test_on_the_logitech_g_pro/ they're saying the Tiger Arcs are slower the stock feet. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

You actually need to use the mouse for a while so the feet brake in a bit.. that guy probably just slammed them on and did his 'review' hence the inconsistencies.. My take.


----------



## fuzzybass

Yea, looks like that's the case, cause in the Tiger Arc thread someone said the GPW feet didn't have the plastic film on the mouse-facing side (which I thought might have been the cause). Thanks.


----------



## Neshy414

Zammin said:


> My apologies if this has already been mentioned here (I've only just joined the thread) but Tiger Arc feet are meant to be very comparable to hyperglides and they're easily attainable through Takasta (iTakTech), Ebay or Ali Express. I've got a set on my G403 and they're pretty nice. I don't own any hyperglides but quite a few people in the Tiger Arc thread here on OCN have said they feel equally as good.


Thanks, Zammin. I'm probably going to order those, been using Hotline Master feet for a few months now and am not really enjoying them so i'd be more than happy to replace them with something else.

Edit: Ordered them.


----------



## ferongr

My first GPW (Amazon warehouse) was built 32nd week of 2018 (early August) and had both very bad button rubbing and double-clicking issues on both left and right buttons. My new one I got just today is 16th week of 2019 (mid-April) and the buttons are flawless. It also takes a lot of strange button pushing to get them to rub, though gap between them is the same though. I assume the underlying hinge has been reinforced. The stock skates are a lot worse though, they seem a lot thinner and have sharp edges, unlike the old one's slightly thicker, rounded skates. This leads to some rubbing on my MP510, though I'm picking up some Corepads from the post office tomorrow.


----------



## pez

I think I've said it here, but yeah, the Tiger Arc feet are fantastic. Hyperglides have become harder to find these days for the amount of mice I take interest in, and Takasta never seems to have that problem. Even Takasta's standard feet for the G403/703 were worlds better than the stock feet. At this point, I immediately look to Takasta for mouse feet. Even Corepadz seem more easily available.


----------



## Elrick

pez said:


> I think I've said it here, but yeah, the Tiger Arc feet are fantastic. Even Takasta's standard feet for the G403/703 were worlds better than the stock feet. At this point, I immediately look to Takasta for mouse feet.


The Pez-man is right here.

Tiger has come out of left field with this surprise rounded feet for a lot of popular mice models. Already have stocked up on quite a few for the juniors to apply to their own models when they arrive.

Takasta saw a gap in the market place and sure enough he filled it with something decent in the area of mouse feet, just need to see how long they will last. Regardless, even if I wear out some of them shall buy more and replace the worn out ones with his latest feet gear.

For myself, he's taken over the area that HyperGlides once stood alone in. We finally have some really good quality Gaming Feet that perform above expectations here.


----------



## Neshy414

Quickly throwing my opinion on these Tiger's into the ring:

They are great, pretty much indistinguishable in glide from Hyperglides as far as i can tell, mouse sits stable on the pad, feet are pretty even. Glue holds very well, that's a pet peeve of mine (As i've had some bad experiences with other brands) and is one reason why i always stuck with Hyperglides and Hotlines in the past. Not only did those stick well but were relatively easy to remove, even months after the fact, without leaving a lot of residue behind. Obviously though i don't know yet how these Tiger's will fare in regards to the latter. 
And yeah, what else is there to say really? Sticks well, feels good, looks good. For those waiting for Hyperglides availability, definitely consider these.


----------



## Nivity

So, I'm thinking about buying Hyperglide for my G pro wireless
However I got corepad feet on including the ring, they are 0.8mm according to the site.
Hyperglide are 0.85mm it says, since hyperglide do not include a ring. Should I just leave the corepad ring on with hyperglide feet.


----------



## Ankore

^good question. I want to know too. In my case I can leave the stock ring + hyperglides or corepad ring + hyperglides like you are planning. Or just don't use the ring at all.


----------



## Neshy414

I always kept the stock ring installed on my G-Pro non-wireless with Hyperglides, as long as the outer feet are thicker/of identical thickness obviously. I'd keep them on just in case you bottom out your mouse with hand pressure in the heat of the battle, might feel a bit scratchy otherwise. 

Here is a statement from Hyperglide when the G-Pro feet were first released without a centre-ring. "We have found no issues of tracking (and externally tested by users) when our G Pro Hyperglides are used with and without the centre ring present."


----------



## Zammin

Well I just got my G Pro Wireless and it's a nice shape and feels decent quality, although one thing I've noticed is that it's balance is very rear heavy, which is affecting how I grip the mouse. When ever I lift it off the pad it tilts backward which is kinda annoying. I've tried removing the USB receiver cover under the rear of the mouse but that didn't change the weight balance much at all.


----------



## frunction

Zammin said:


> Well I just got my G Pro Wireless and it's a nice shape and feels decent quality, although one thing I've noticed is that it's balance is very rear heavy, which is affecting how I grip the mouse. When ever I lift it off the pad it tilts backward which is kinda annoying. I've tried removing the USB receiver cover under the rear of the mouse but that didn't change the weight balance much at all.


If you hold it in the middle (pinky/thumb aligned with the sensor), it's balanced.


----------



## Zammin

frunction said:


> If you hold it in the middle (pinky/thumb aligned with the sensor), it's balanced.


Ah yes I just checked again and it's not as bad as I initially thought. The issue is probably my hands, they are more toward the large end of the scale so when holding the mouse comfortably my right side grip is a little further forward. In any case I applied the Hotline Games GPW rubber side grips to the mouse and the additional grip seems to help mitigate the issue. I'm glad I bought some in advance.


----------



## Zammin

A pic of what the side grips look like. It comes with grips for the L/R mouse buttons but I don't need those so I left them off.


----------



## cx-ray

Just found a new Logitech Pro Wireless firmware. You have to manually download it. It's supposed to fix or alleviate the double clicking problem some are experiencing.

https://support.logi.com/hc/en-us/articles/360024696774-Downloads-PRO-Wireless-Gaming-Mouse
(scroll down, select Show all Downloads, select OS, scroll until you find Logitech G PRO Wireless Gaming Mouse Firmware Update - Software Version: 15.2.26)


----------



## pez

Those side grips look really good. I don't have grip issues with the GPW, but those look very 'built-in' for a third-party accessory.


----------



## omnislash63

cx-ray said:


> Just found a new Logitech Pro Wireless firmware. You have to manually download it. It's supposed to fix or alleviate the double clicking problem some are experiencing.
> 
> https://support.logi.com/hc/en-us/articles/360024696774-Downloads-PRO-Wireless-Gaming-Mouse
> (scroll down, select Show all Downloads, select OS, scroll until you find Logitech G PRO Wireless Gaming Mouse Firmware Update - Software Version: 15.2.26)


Thanks for the link.

Is this new firmware is juste adding click delay to work around the problem and not really fixing it ? I Don't really understand how a firmware update could fix a double click problem but it is starting to get really annoying to browse with my Gpro because of this double click issue.


----------



## cx-ray

I don't know what the software specifically is doing. Haven't noticed any additional delays though. 

Check out the below link. It should give you an idea of what the issue is about. They discuss both hardware and software mitigation techniques.

https://www.allaboutcircuits.com/technical-articles/switch-bounce-how-to-deal-with-it/


----------



## piraap-p

This guide may help you to fix that problem



https://wetransfer.com/downloads/90...b2204a678e832817713a4b5720190822155159/8f57f2


----------



## gpvecchi

I'm thinking of getting this mouse and mod it. I would remove leds, right side buttons and I would convert it to wired. How many grams do you think I can gain?


----------



## SEJB

Why on earth would you make it wired?


----------



## untouchable247

Someone else having trouble with accidental right clicks? Happens to me all the time when resting my fingers on the mouse, anywhere near the front of the buttons. Which sucks because that's how I grip the mouse. Fingertip grip with fingers at the front of the buttons.

Right mouse click activates even when tapping the mouse on the mouse pad like that. Never happened that consistently with any other mouse. It doesn't happen when I hold the mouse with my fingers resting on the back.


RMA time?


----------



## L1nos

untouchable247 said:


> Someone else having trouble with accidental right clicks? Happens to me all the time when resting my fingers on the mouse, anywhere near the front of the buttons. Which sucks because that's how I grip the mouse. Fingertip grip with fingers at the front of the buttons.
> 
> Right mouse click activates even when tapping the mouse on the mouse pad like that. Never happened that consistently with any other mouse. It doesn't happen when I hold the mouse with my fingers resting on the back.
> 
> 
> RMA time?


The Buttons on my GPW are very tight. It should not be possible to accidently acitvate them. Espacially with just tapping it on the pad. It really sounds like RMA time ^^


----------



## untouchable247

L1nos said:


> The Buttons on my GPW are very tight. It should not be possible to accidently acitvate them. Espacially with just tapping it on the pad. It really sounds like RMA time ^^


Thanks! Let's see what Logitech have to say about it.


----------



## untouchable247

Logitech Support is killing it. Told me to try it on a different pc. Yeah okay, troubleshooting is part of RMA processing, I get it. Asked for a replacement and they didn't reply for two days. Then told me "we will have to transfer your case to the correct support region. Another representative will contact you once case has been transferred."

Another day later (today) they finally sent me the troubleshooting mail again but in another language.

So in the end I had to contact the retailer who wanted to send me back to Logitech. After convincing him they told me I'd get a replacement from him he talked to Logitech and then told me I'll be sent a replacement between Oct 12th and Nov 26th. But I obviously have to send my copy back immediately.


Time to try other mice again. Damn you, Logitech, I really thought I was cured, didn't want to try another mouse after getting the GPW but now I'm forced to relapse.


----------



## Synoxia

Hello guys. I use an artisan ninja FX pad zero, i've been corepad white skatez on this mouse for about a year. Always regret this. This mousepad has a lot of friction by itself and those feet add more friction.
What else you suggest? I've been trying hotline games pads but they've worsened in quality compared to the ones on my g403, they had a lot of friction, were scratchy and not rounded. Maybe hyperglides? But i don't have the round circle anymore... (i have corepad one which adds friction)


Zammin said:


> A pic of what the side grips look like. It comes with grips for the L/R mouse buttons but I don't need those so I left them off.


Wow that looks awesome. Can you link where you bought this?


----------



## untouchable247

Synoxia said:


> Hello guys. I use an artisan ninja FX pad zero, i've been corepad white skatez on this mouse for about a year. Always regret this. This mousepad has a lot of friction by itself and those feet add more friction.
> What else you suggest? I've been trying hotline games pads but they've worsened in quality compared to the ones on my g403, they had a lot of friction, were scratchy and not rounded. Maybe hyperglides? But i don't have the round circle anymore... (i have corepad one which adds friction)
> 
> Wow that looks awesome. Can you link where you bought this?


Why do you use a pad with a lot of friction if you don't like friction?


----------



## Synoxia

untouchable247 said:


> Why do you use a pad with a lot of friction if you don't like friction?


Why don't people answer to question directly? Maybe i like a little friction, smooth and fast feet + control pad is good for me


----------



## untouchable247

Synoxia said:


> Why don't people answer to question directly? Maybe i like a little friction, smooth and fast feet + control pad is good for me


It was a genuine question, no need to feel offended.

So I suggest a different pad.


----------



## Zammin

Synoxia said:


> Hello guys. I use an artisan ninja FX pad zero, i've been corepad white skatez on this mouse for about a year. Always regret this. This mousepad has a lot of friction by itself and those feet add more friction.
> What else you suggest? I've been trying hotline games pads but they've worsened in quality compared to the ones on my g403, they had a lot of friction, were scratchy and not rounded. Maybe hyperglides? But i don't have the round circle anymore... (i have corepad one which adds friction)
> 
> Wow that looks awesome. Can you link where you bought this?


I got the grips from Takasta at https://itaktech.com.

As for the skates, if you've tried Corepads and Hotlines and didn't like them, you could try picking up a set of Tiger Arc skates at the same time as the grips from Takasta while you're at it. They only cost $7, come with 2 sets including the center ring and they're rounded too. I have them on my GPW and they go really well with my Artisan FX Hien. Haven't tried my FX Zero yet.

Link to Hotline V2 Grips: https://www.itaktech.com/collection...-games-logitech-g-pro-wireless-anti-slip-grip

Link to Tiger Skates: https://www.itaktech.com/collection...ng-logitech-g-pro-wireless-mouse-feet-rounded


----------



## Aymanb

untouchable247 said:


> Someone else having trouble with accidental right clicks? Happens to me all the time when resting my fingers on the mouse, anywhere near the front of the buttons. Which sucks because that's how I grip the mouse. Fingertip grip with fingers at the front of the buttons.
> 
> Right mouse click activates even when tapping the mouse on the mouse pad like that. Never happened that consistently with any other mouse. It doesn't happen when I hold the mouse with my fingers resting on the back.
> 
> 
> RMA time?


I have missclicked it a lot since I got it. I dont think that it's broken. I think its because the buttons are big squares compared to a mouse that is one big shell. So if you're used to a big shell mouse where the whole thing is connected, where the upper parts would be much harder to click than the front of the mouse. E.g. Zowie mice. But the pro wireless seems to be just as easy to click on from every angle and that could make you accidentally click more often.

edit: happens mostly when i glide my finger upwards, the coating of the mouse resists my attempt of gliding and it ends up clicking


----------



## qsxcv

i finally bought one

comments:
buttons suck. maybe i just don't like these switches. they're too linear/not tactile enough. disappointing considering the previous logi mice with great buttons (g302/3, g900, one of my g pro 3366. g402, g502, g403 were all good too). i guess i like f-7n's more than whatever they hell they have in there now. i'll probably desolder and replace with 01f's. my left click is slightly softer/quieter than right.

shape too bulky for me. i'd prefer lower buttons and smaller rear.

sensor position too high for my preferene. seems logitech is drifting towards higher and higher sensor position... g pro was like 5mm high. this is like 10mm too high (for my personal preference. g100s sensor position is ideal for me)

wheel scrolling/encoder good. wheel clicks bad (way too shallow range of motion. almost reminds me of apple taptic's fake presses, which i dislike). they should really used a different texture for the wheel. the ribbed rubber can accumulate a lot of dirt

side buttons alright, maybe a little too springy.

feet: fine for now but i'm concerned by how little difference in height there is between the feet and the edges bordering them.

sensor: well i still prefer mlt04 

weight is impressive considering their previous mice. shell still feels completely sturdy


----------



## Synoxia

qsxcv said:


> i finally bought one
> 
> comments:
> buttons suck. maybe i just don't like these switches. they're too linear/not tactile enough. disappointing considering the previous logi mice with great buttons (g302/3, g900, one of my g pro 3366. g402, g502, g403 were all good too). i guess i like f-7n's more than whatever they hell they have in there now. i'll probably desolder and replace with 01f's. my left click is slightly softer/quieter than right.
> 
> shape too bulky for me. i'd prefer lower buttons and smaller rear.
> 
> sensor position too high for my preferene. seems logitech is drifting towards higher and higher sensor position... g pro was like 5mm high. this is like 10mm too high (for my personal preference. g100s sensor position is ideal for me)
> 
> wheel scrolling/encoder good. wheel clicks bad (way too shallow range of motion. almost reminds me of apple taptic's fake presses, which i dislike). they should really used a different texture for the wheel. the ribbed rubber can accumulate a lot of dirt
> 
> side buttons alright, maybe a little too springy.
> 
> feet: fine for now but i'm concerned by how little difference in height there is between the feet and the edges bordering them.
> 
> sensor: well i still prefer mlt04
> 
> weight is impressive considering their previous mice. shell still feels completely sturdy


Congrats on your purchase! Yes buttons are a downgrade especially after g903 buttons... for me however this is offset by the shape and low weight of the mouse.
If i remember correctly you've been doing some wireless testing and suggested me to just use the adapter alone without logi cable extender for decreased input lag. 
Is this still ok if i put the receiver into PC backport? I have a bluetooth receiver on the front a JBL305 speaker and usb DAC between it.


----------



## qsxcv

Synoxia said:


> Congrats on your purchase!


lol uhm thanks? no one's ever told me that before


> Yes buttons are a downgrade especially after g903 buttons... for me however this is offset by the shape and low weight of the mouse.
> If i remember correctly you've been doing some wireless testing and suggested me to just use the adapter alone without logi cable extender for decreased input lag.
> Is this still ok if i put the receiver into PC backport? I have a bluetooth receiver on the front a JBL305 speaker and usb DAC between it.


certainly not me who claimed that...
the cable extender doesn't increase input lag. unless you care about 1 meter/(0.6*speed of light) which is like 5 nanoseconds...

probably the signal is strong enough to be fine unless your computer is in another room.


----------



## Synoxia

qsxcv said:


> lol uhm thanks? no one's ever told me that before
> 
> certainly not me who claimed that...
> the cable extender doesn't increase input lag. unless you care about 1 meter/(0.6*speed of light) which is like 5 nanoseconds...
> 
> probably the signal is strong enough to be fine unless your computer is in another room.


GPW is pretty expensive but worth it, thats why 
Then i must have some headache xD, thank you anyway, i guess i'll just stick with the cable extender albeit i am kinda paranoyc that the little Gpw extender isn't shielded properly (cable is near strong audio sources as i said, dac and jbl) lol can them interfere with mousing?


----------



## 508859

qsxcv said:


> i finally bought one
> 
> comments:
> buttons suck. maybe i just don't like these switches. they're too linear/not tactile enough. disappointing considering the previous logi mice with great buttons (g302/3, g900, one of my g pro 3366. g402, g502, g403 were all good too). i guess i like f-7n's more than whatever they hell they have in there now. i'll probably desolder and replace with 01f's. my left click is slightly softer/quieter than right.
> 
> shape too bulky for me. i'd prefer lower buttons and smaller rear.
> 
> sensor position too high for my preferene. seems logitech is drifting towards higher and higher sensor position... g pro was like 5mm high. this is like 10mm too high (for my personal preference. g100s sensor position is ideal for me)
> 
> wheel scrolling/encoder good. wheel clicks bad (way too shallow range of motion. almost reminds me of apple taptic's fake presses, which i dislike). they should really used a different texture for the wheel. the ribbed rubber can accumulate a lot of dirt
> 
> side buttons alright, maybe a little too springy.
> 
> feet: fine for now but i'm concerned by how little difference in height there is between the feet and the edges bordering them.
> 
> sensor: well i still prefer mlt04
> 
> weight is impressive considering their previous mice. shell still feels completely sturdy


can you elaborate on the technical part of why you prefer mlt04?


----------



## Synoxia

numberfive said:


> can you elaborate on the technical part of why you prefer mlt04?


I never owned a MLT04 but just by the fact that is the only sensor able to make a perfect diagonal movement makes it superior to me.

What's about G hub in 2019? Should one use it? What ive noticed is that It doesn't let me change internal DPI easy as LGS could...


----------



## qsxcv

its harder to draw a flat line in paint using mlt04. easier with 3360 and even easier with hero.
i'm trying to figure out a way to show this that takes out inconsistencies in hand movement


----------



## 508859

qsxcv said:


> its harder to draw a flat line in paint using mlt04. easier with 3360 and even easier with hero.
> i'm trying to figure out a way to show this that takes out inconsistencies in hand movement


one might conclude that this is a sign of not 1to1 movement on modern mice, comparing to mlt04 

I have exactly the same feeling about mlt04


----------



## Melan

To me mlt04 always feels like it has a deadzone compared to hero in g305 when it comes to small movements. Maybe because of 400-ish cpi on mlt and 800 on hero but w/e. Can't be bothered to download G hub or LGS to set g305 to 400 to see if it will behave similarly.
Played around with WMO today because I forgot to charge my eneloops that I use with g305. First had to replace those awful lmb/rmb switches with d2f-f-3-7 though.


----------



## qsxcv

great now i've derailed this thread

i think mlt04 does have a bigger deadzone than most other sensors, and my best understanding of the diagonal movements is that mlt04 uses a weird cross-shaped deadzone



numberfive said:


> one might conclude that this is a sign of not 1to1 movement on modern mice, comparing to mlt04
> 
> I have exactly the same feeling about mlt04


i wouldn't consider it a 1to1 type of thing

my guess is that it's more like angular inaccuracy and somewhat similar to angle snapping, but not as dramatic
example:
if you move at 10 degrees the sensor might register that perfectly. 5 deg might appear to be 3deg. 2deg might appear to be 1 deg. etc...
(angle snapping would be like 10 deg->10deg, 5deg->5deg, 4deg->0, 3deg->0, 2deg->0, 1deg->0)

this is my current theory, but it is only based on spending way too much time in mspaint trying to draw lines.

another possibility is that mlt04 is actually significantly less accurate, so when you move horizontally the up and down wiggles are noise. idk


----------



## 508859

qsxcv said:


> great now i've derailed this thread
> another possibility is that mlt04 is actually significantly less accurate, so when you move horizontally the up and down wiggles are noise. idk


but when you use the mouse, it is actually easier to do accurate movements, e.g. aiming in games 
it would be the opposite if it is less accurate


----------



## pierow

Just compared the click latency between debounce firmwares and the new one adds 5ms. Is there an old firmware around to downgrade to if someone wanted less latency?


----------



## rbys

FYI this is why the G Pro Wireless (G903 is also affected) is double clicking:






TL;DR:
-the change from 5v to lower (3.3v) logic voltage and use of the MCUs' higher resistance internal pull-ups (~40k) necessitates a change in hardware design, which manufacturers have not caught up to yet

-the change to faster MCUs and higher polling rates necessitates more advanced firmware logic, which manufacturers have not caught up to yet

-the 'general purpose' switches we have been using don't work well at new voltages/currents/rates, and the ruggedized 50M versions are even more incompatible, and may 'fail' even faster than the lower cycle-life versions

-Micro-load rated switches like D2F-01F or similar may offer better performance and longer electrical life (but possibly shorter mechanical life)


----------



## qsxcv

ok
how do i turn off the led's on my g pro wireless?
i turn it off in g hub.
use mouse for like 30 min. it's back on randomly.
switch computers (to one that does not have g hub). it's back on randomly.
yes i have the startup effect disabled

like it's ridiculous... can't believe this is still an issue in 2019

if no solution i'm just gonna cut the traces to the led's or desolder them

edit: oh there's a toggle for on-board memory? wowowow. let's see if this does anything

edit 2: ok i think this works but wow this is stupid. can't modify settings while the on-board memory is being used. like come on................


----------



## Melan

G hub is pretty much a downgrade from lgs honestly. And speaking of leds, logitech didn't fix led issues on g pro keyboard yet. A very annoying issue which I'm not sure how got past qc.


----------



## Eikou

qsxcv said:


> ok
> how do i turn off the led's on my g pro wireless?
> i turn it off in g hub.
> use mouse for like 30 min. it's back on randomly.
> switch computers (to one that does not have g hub). it's back on randomly.
> yes i have the startup effect disabled
> 
> like it's ridiculous... can't believe this is still an issue in 2019
> 
> if no solution i'm just gonna cut the traces to the led's or desolder them
> 
> edit: oh there's a toggle for on-board memory? wowowow. let's see if this does anything
> 
> edit 2: ok i think this works but wow this is stupid. can't modify settings while the on-board memory is being used. like come on................


For me it was an option related to game led profiles.


----------



## m1hka

Just use LGS.


----------



## the1freeMan

Yes lol g hub is a buggy mess. That's what happens when you do stuff you shouldn't 
I almost had the idea to install it but a quick google search was enough to get a good laugh and not do it.


----------



## uriel250

Does anyone know which batch Logitech ship nowadays (Logitech UK or US) ? And is it flawless without double click/rubbing buttons ?
I found G Pro Wireless from AliExpress for 140$ and batch number is 1931. Is it worth buying it or is it still risky due to the issues this mouse had ? I have been using my G900 Chaos for nearly three years and it has no issues (Mid 2016 batch) but I want to upgrade to a newer mouse.
I am living in Israel and this mouse costs here 200$.


----------



## plyr

I bought one from amazon, S/N initial 1926 and the buttons are clearly far apart, do not rub.


----------



## untouchable247

untouchable247 said:


> Logitech Support is killing it. Told me to try it on a different pc. Yeah okay, troubleshooting is part of RMA processing, I get it. Asked for a replacement and they didn't reply for two days. Then told me "we will have to transfer your case to the correct support region. Another representative will contact you once case has been transferred."
> 
> Another day later (today) they finally sent me the troubleshooting mail again but in another language.
> 
> So in the end I had to contact the retailer who wanted to send me back to Logitech. After convincing him they told me I'd get a replacement from him he talked to Logitech and then told me I'll be sent a replacement between Oct 12th and Nov 26th. But I obviously have to send my copy back immediately.
> 
> 
> Time to try other mice again. Damn you, Logitech, I really thought I was cured, didn't want to try another mouse after getting the GPW but now I'm forced to relapse.


It arrived earlier than expected. Batch 1935, no issues on it, right and left click are almost the same now, right a little harder, which is much better than before in my opinion.


----------



## uriel250

plyr said:


> I bought one from amazon, S/N initial 1926 and the buttons are clearly far apart, do not rub.


Which Amazon ? UK ? US ? DE ?

Please attach link too.


----------



## plyr

uriel250 said:


> Which Amazon ? UK ? US ? DE ?
> 
> Please attach link too.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GCKQD77

Got from this vendor: Sold by: Tranquiliti


----------



## uriel250

plyr said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GCKQD77
> 
> Got from this vendor: Sold by: Tranquiliti


Thanks, I made an order from Amazon.de because it was much cheaper than Amazon.com


----------



## haderon

Batch 1929 and buttons doesnt rub even if i try my hardest. I had the mouse last year, batch 183X and m1/m2 were rubbing so badly I couldn't play with it.

https://imgur.com/a/ApVBDDg


----------



## Melan

Box and mouse serials are different, just fyi.


----------



## haderon

Yeah i know but the warrenty ive is based on the SN of the box so yeah... just in case.


----------



## uriel250

I ordered from Amazon Germany and received batch 1935 I think it is the latest, I have not tried the mouse yet but I hope it will be perfect.

UPDATE: Sadly I am going to return it because the scroll wheel button will release if I am not holding pretty hard, if I "soft" hold it then it will rapidly activate and deactivate the button.


----------



## plyr

So, I removed the right side buttons pcb, the magnets, and the mouse is now 68g... :O


----------



## plyr

Well well look at this. Bought from the Takasta store.


----------



## Eikou

I do wish theyd just have normal packaging for those feet. such an insane waste of materials. 

How do you like them? I use to use them a year back but I found them too much after a while. They are great at what they set out to do though


----------



## aayman_farzand

I've been using them since day one. Decent mouse feet but Hyperglides are better.


----------



## plyr

Feels faster than the other hotline I tested, which I like, the only one I really didn't like was the one with silver in it. This one doesn't have a rounded edge tough, its a harder material, it stays very flat and its a bit louder.


----------



## SmashTV

plyr said:


> Feels faster than the other hotline I tested, which I like, the only one I really didn't like was the one with silver in it. This one doesn't have a rounded edge tough, its a harder material, it stays very flat and its a bit louder.


The pad weave looks familiar. Is that a GTF-X or similar?


----------



## plyr

SmashTV said:


> The pad weave looks familiar. Is that a GTF-X or similar?


Its a sennheiser mousepad, similar to GSR.


----------



## Elrick

plyr said:


> Well well look at this. Bought from the Takasta store.


What the HELL :lmaosmile .

Whereabouts within the Takasta store did you purchase it from?

Can't find any representation of what you are currently enjoying. Is this some sort of under-counter, special deal going on here?

Really nice and of course unbelievable to get that style of product done that way.


----------



## Melan

https://www.itaktech.com/collection...mes-logitech-g-pro-wireless-master-mouse-feet


----------



## Elrick

Melan said:


> https://www.itaktech.com/collection...mes-logitech-g-pro-wireless-master-mouse-feet



Thank you Melan, much appreciated :cheers: .


----------



## James N

The master feet are really nice. Controlled glide, yet on the faster side. Similar initial and moving friction. My favorite ones nowadays are either the Tiger Arc or Hotline Master feet.


----------



## nyshak

Anybody using the Logitech G Hub with this mouse or is it still a buggy mess?


----------



## plyr

My ring finger hurts... :{


----------



## cx-ray

plyr said:


> My ring finger hurts... :{


In stock form the mouse is too slippery for me. Over time my fingers would cramp up due to the pressure I had to exert when lifting the mouse. Solved it by sticking some gun grip tape to the sides. Various mouse feet brands also sell ready made kits for it as well. Try it out it. Could solve your problem.


----------



## plyr

cx-ray said:


> In stock form the mouse is too slippery for me. Over time my fingers would cramp up due to the pressure I had to exert when lifting the mouse. Solved it by sticking some gun grip tape to the sides. Various mouse feet brands also sell ready made kits for it as well. Try it out it. Could solve your problem.


Yes, I applied the tigergaming tapes on the sides, I think the shape is a bit small for me, but will see over time.


----------



## Zammin

cx-ray said:


> In stock form the mouse is too slippery for me. Over time my fingers would cramp up due to the pressure I had to exert when lifting the mouse. Solved it by sticking some gun grip tape to the sides. Various mouse feet brands also sell ready made kits for it as well. Try it out it. Could solve your problem.


Yeah the mouse is so damn slippery without some kind of grip tape haha. I've got the Hotline V2 grips on mine but I'll probably take them off and use them as a stencil to cut some lizard skins as I find them to be far more grippy. Haven't tried the gun grip yet but I hear it's pretty good too.



plyr said:


> Yes, I applied the tigergaming tapes on the sides, I think the shape is a bit small for me, but will see over time.


Do Tiger make grip tapes? I couldn't find anything when I googled it. Or did you mean Hotline?


----------



## plyr

Zammin said:


> Yeah the mouse is so damn slippery without some kind of grip tape haha. I've got the Hotline V2 grips on mine but I'll probably take them off and use them as a stencil to cut some lizard skins as I find them to be far more grippy. Haven't tried the gun grip yet but I hear it's pretty good too.
> 
> 
> 
> Do Tiger make grip tapes? I couldn't find anything when I googled it. Or did you mean Hotline?


Yeah, its hotline, not tiger.


----------



## aayman_farzand

My GPW is dying a horrible death. Mouse Button 4 dying, middle click issues, right click double clicking...man this thing is not holding up well after 1 year of use.


----------



## brainzasif

cx-ray said:


> In stock form the mouse is too slippery for me. Over time my fingers would cramp up due to the pressure I had to exert when lifting the mouse. Solved it by sticking some gun grip tape to the sides. Various mouse feet brands also sell ready made kits for it as well. Try it out it. Could solve your problem.


I stuck some badminton rackets grip tapes on both sides of the mouse. 

Works awesome and very cheap solution.

This mouse feels a lot easier to grip and sticks like glue to my hand now.

And best of all no cramping!!!

Lemme know if this worked for you. 



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## plyr

I think this side grips did the trick.


----------



## danycyo

I just got a MX Master 3 being that I was looking for a new mouse. I love this mouse and will be using it for years to come. Its AWESOME!!! but it's $100 bucks.


----------



## MasterBash

My gpw is double clicking like crazy. I am gonna try to get a RMA done...

It seems to be a common occurrence with the latest mice.


----------



## rbys

plyr said:


> My ring finger hurts... :{


Same problem for me. The sides are just not comfortable and/or the mouse is too wide for my hands (19.1cm x 9.5cm).

Went back to my G305.


----------



## plyr

rbys said:


> Same problem for me. The sides are just not comfortable and/or the mouse is too wide for my hands (19.1cm x 9.5cm).
> 
> Went back to my G305.



I actually prefer wider mice, the problem here is how the fingers grip the mouse, the shape needed to be more like an Avior 7000 if you know what I mean. I'm very comfortable with the Sensei Ten.


----------



## herbal718

if anyone cares there's a limited drop of a white "Ghost" GPW coming up very soon

https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/products/limited-editions.html


----------



## vagrant

herbal718 said:


> if anyone cares there's a limited drop of a white "Ghost" GPW coming up very soon
> 
> https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/products/limited-editions.html


Why did they keep the scroll wheel black. Gross.


----------



## Elrick

herbal718 said:


> if anyone cares there's a limited drop of a white "Ghost" GPW coming up very soon
> 
> https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/products/limited-editions.html


Just bought one via family, located in the US of A.

Looking forward to this latest baby from Logitech and hope they fixed their previous mistakes, unlike Razer Corp which still produce pure junk during 2020 and beyond.

YES, I am a Logitech Junky from the G3 Days and it will never end for me, will even have my fave models buried with me when the time comes. Going Egyptian Styled here because I want to play in the After Life.


----------



## brainzasif

Guys try this tweak out. Seriously worked for me, I had put my logitech g pro wireless in the draw as a showcase mouse piece because I couldn't play with it for some strange reason, I didn't know what the issue was, perhaps the liftoff or control speed or acceleration. In the end I thought I just had a bad piece.

Moving forward I tried this guide :
https://www.esreality.com/post/2948117/fixing-filtered-logitech-input-on-pmw3366-or-hero-mice/

With nothing to loose I gave it a try, and I can't believe my logitech g pro wireless is crazy accurate and easy for me to hit flick shots with it for the first time since I bought it. Perhaps placebo so I've been using it since the last 2 days before I shared my verdicts here. To help others out facing the same issue I was with my LPW.

Give this a go and let me know if it worked for you.

Try the tweak that DLCI has given right @ 17:21 CET, 7 February 2020 >> By DLCI 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CrucialNUG

brainzasif said:


> Guys try this tweak out. Seriously worked for me, I had put my logitech g pro wireless in the draw as a showcase mouse piece because I couldn't play with it for some strange reason, I didn't know what the issue was, perhaps the liftoff or control speed or acceleration. In the end I thought I just had a bad piece.
> 
> Moving forward I tried this guide :
> https://www.esreality.com/post/2948117/fixing-filtered-logitech-input-on-pmw3366-or-hero-mice/
> 
> With nothing to loose I gave it a try, and I can't believe my logitech g pro wireless is crazy accurate and easy for me to hit flick shots with it for the first time since I bought it. Perhaps placebo so I've been using it since the last 2 days before I shared my verdicts here. To help others out facing the same issue I was with my LPW.
> 
> Give this a go and let me know if it worked for you.
> 
> Try the tweak that DLCI has given right @ 17:21 CET, 7 February 2020 >> By DLCI
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


This applies to any G Pro mice correct? That is if you downloaded the Logitech software at any point with the mouse?


----------



## Zammin

brainzasif said:


> Guys try this tweak out. Seriously worked for me, I had put my logitech g pro wireless in the draw as a showcase mouse piece because I couldn't play with it for some strange reason, I didn't know what the issue was, perhaps the liftoff or control speed or acceleration. In the end I thought I just had a bad piece.
> 
> Moving forward I tried this guide :
> https://www.esreality.com/post/2948117/fixing-filtered-logitech-input-on-pmw3366-or-hero-mice/
> 
> With nothing to loose I gave it a try, and I can't believe my logitech g pro wireless is crazy accurate and easy for me to hit flick shots with it for the first time since I bought it. Perhaps placebo so I've been using it since the last 2 days before I shared my verdicts here. To help others out facing the same issue I was with my LPW.
> 
> Give this a go and let me know if it worked for you.
> 
> Try the tweak that DLCI has given right @ 17:21 CET, 7 February 2020 >> By DLCI
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I'd be willing to give it a try but I have G-Hub installed and according to what he's said, there are G-Hub related registry entries and stuff that interfere with this fix, and they remain there even if you uninstall G-Hub and install LGS. He says there was a lot of work involved to correct this and without a step-by-step guide, it's well beyond the know-how of someone like me.

Hopefully he will write a step-by-step guide on how to undo all the G-Hub stuff so I can give this a try and see if I can tell the difference (if any). At times I have felt like the HERO sensor behaved differently to the 336X sensors I'm used to, but I couldn't tell if it was placebo or not. There is another thread someone posted the other day about that esreality post but the general consensus there seemed to be that it was placebo, however since you've said it made a big difference for you I wouldn't mind giving it a try myself.


----------



## brainzasif

Zammin said:


> I'd be willing to give it a try but I have G-Hub installed and according to what he's said, there are G-Hub related registry entries and stuff that interfere with this fix, and they remain there even if you uninstall G-Hub and install LGS. He says there was a lot of work involved to correct this and without a step-by-step guide, it's well beyond the know-how of someone like me.
> 
> Hopefully he will write a step-by-step guide on how to undo all the G-Hub stuff so I can give this a try and see if I can tell the difference (if any). At times I have felt like the HERO sensor behaved differently to the 336X sensors I'm used to, but I couldn't tell if it was placebo or not. There is another thread someone posted the other day about that esreality post but the general consensus there seemed to be that it was placebo, however since you've said it made a big difference for you I wouldn't mind giving it a try myself.


 @CrucialNUG and @Zammin just uninstall G-hub.

and restart your PC once done also ensure you delete the Logitech Folder from your PC before you restart.

Once done reinstall LGS and run it once and set up your profile, then save your settings and restart your PC once again for safe measure.

Then find your active profile's file in "C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Logitech\Logitech Gaming Software\profiles" or wherever you have installed LGS respectively.

and follow the guide from here:

https://www.esreality.com/post/2948...ech-input-on-pmw3366-or-hero-mice/#pid2948161

Hope this helps.

has turned my LGW into a completely different beast. 




Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zammin

brainzasif said:


> @CrucialNUG and @Zammin just uninstall G-hub.
> 
> and restart your PC once done also ensure you delete the Logitech Folder from your PC before you restart.
> 
> Once done reinstall LGS and run it once and set up your profile, then save your settings and restart your PC once again for safe measure.
> 
> Then find your active profile's file in "C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Logitech\Logitech Gaming Software\profiles" or wherever you have installed LGS respectively.
> 
> and follow the guide from here:
> 
> https://www.esreality.com/post/2948...ech-input-on-pmw3366-or-hero-mice/#pid2948161
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> has turned my LGW into a completely different beast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I removed G-HUB, restarted and I'm trying to install LGS 9.02.65 (Latest) and the installer just stops at 75% and stays there... Going to have to try safe mode I think.. Frustrating.

EDIT: Never mind, for some reason after ending task in task manager the installer suddenly finished and the app works lol.

So just to be clear, do I replace the line that says <movement speed="-1" acceleration="1"/> with <movement accelerationscheme="none" accelerationprofile="-1" speed="-1" acceleration="0"/> under <pointer devicemodel="Logitech.Gaming.Mouse.GPro"> and set the file to read only?

and does this fix require LGS to be open while using the mouse? Or can you just run the mouse in on-board mode? I normally keep the software closed and run on-board memory.


----------



## brainzasif

Zammin said:


> I removed G-HUB, restarted and I'm trying to install LGS 9.02.65 (Latest) and the installer just stops at 75% and stays there... Going to have to try safe mode I think.. Frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, for some reason after ending task in task manager the installer suddenly finished and the app works lol.
> 
> 
> 
> So just to be clear, do I replace the line that says with under and set the file to read only?
> 
> 
> 
> and does this fix require LGS to be open while using the mouse? Or can you just run the mouse in on-board mode? I normally keep the software closed and run on-board memory.


Yes replace the line and make the profile file read only. Open LGS once than click save and than close LGS. 

Happy gaming.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Athrutep

Dont install lgs on your main pc, set it up on a second one and use it without lgs/ghub installed on your main machine.


----------



## Zammin

Athrutep said:


> Dont install lgs on your main pc, set it up on a second one and use it without lgs/ghub installed on your main machine.


Out of curiosity, what's the reason?


----------



## Athrutep

Zammin said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the reason?


No Profiles being created on your main machine. So you don't have to uninstall , manually delete the files and then reinstall the software altering the profiles before deinstalling and cleaning it up again. Of course if you don't have a secondary machine, go ahead.

Someone should also contact logitech and just ask them about it instead of trying to figure out what these settings actually do and what values are what. So far that thread looks just like a some wild guesses. Logitech seems to know what they are doing, doesn't make any sense for them to set some wrong values.


----------



## Zammin

Athrutep said:


> No Profiles being created on your main machine. So you don't have to uninstall , manually delete the files and then reinstall the software altering the profiles before deinstalling and cleaning it up again. Of course if you don't have a secondary machine, go ahead.
> 
> Someone should also contact logitech and just ask them about it instead of trying to figure out what these settings actually do and what values are what. So far that thread looks just like a some wild guesses. Logitech seems to know what they are doing, doesn't make any sense for them to set some wrong values.


Yeah I gave the altered settings a try and I'm not sure if I could feel a difference. Maybe I'm just not sensitive to these things, or maybe I did it wrong haha. Who knows. I can't really tell if anything actually changed.


----------



## Athrutep

Zammin said:


> Yeah I gave the altered settings a try and I'm not sure if I could feel a difference. Maybe I'm just not sensitive to these things, or maybe I did it wrong haha. Who knows. I can't really tell if anything actually changed.


At least it didn't break anything


----------



## AlphaQ

TLDR; Logitech G Pro Wireless is being replaced under warranty after seven and a half months of use due to double-clicking on a single click/registering left mouse button press when button is being held down.

The mouse is from batch 1918 running firmware version 15.2.26 (found on Logitech's Support website) and is used with the PowerPlay Wireless Charging System. The clicking issue is present while wired/wireless, with LGS running/stopped, USB 3.0/2.0 inputs, and on different computers.

I am also on my second wired G Pro (the non-hero sensor model). The original one also had double-clicking issues within a year.

Hopefully Logitech does not request the defective G Pro Wireless to be mailed back and I can order new switches to repair it. Has anyone RMA'd their defective mouse? If so, were you able to keep your original mouse?

Has anyone had issues with their G Pro Wireless past batch 1918?


----------



## Yukon Trooper

They won't ask to mail it back, but they may ask to destroy it on video.


----------



## speed_demon

I RMA'd my Logitech G5 a few years back and they asked for photos of the damage. They overnighted me a brand new mouse and asked me to throw away my old one - But didn't need any sort of proof or evidence that I did throw it away. It was the easiest and quickest RMA i've ever done TBH. 

I would buy more Logitech products because of the great experience, except my G5 mouse from 2005 is still doing great. There's nothing else I need to buy from them until this mouse fails...


----------



## Athrutep

speed_demon said:


> I RMA'd my Logitech G5 a few years back and they asked for photos of the damage. They overnighted me a brand new mouse and asked me to throw away my old one - But didn't need any sort of proof or evidence that I did throw it away. It was the easiest and quickest RMA i've ever done TBH.
> 
> I would buy more Logitech products because of the great experience, except my G5 mouse from 2005 is still doing great. There's nothing else I need to buy from them until this mouse fails...


I bought a used g303 last year that the previous owner bricked with a firmware update but didn't tell me. The Logitech support sent offered me a G203, G703 or a G-Pro wireless as a replacement, all i had to do was state my issue and provide the S/N and that was it. Granted i bought like 5 different mice over the years directly from their own store. But still, Logitech overall took the cake for me. Them being as professional as they are and my experiences with their products over the years turned me into a fanboy.

I am happy as heck with my issue free 1944 batch G pro wireless


----------



## AlphaQ

I still have my MX518 that still works. I'd use it if it didn't have the angle-snapping.


----------



## Athrutep

AlphaQ said:


> I still have my MX518 that still works. I'd use it if it didn't have the angle-snapping.


Buy the MX518 Legendary. Exactly the same but with the hero sensor.


----------



## AlphaQ

I thought about getting the Legendary. The shape throws me off now after getting accustomed to the G Pro and G Pro Wireless' ambidextrous designs and their lighter weight. I feel like I play better with smaller and lighter mice, but it might just have a placebo effect. I also find myself using a finger tip grip and no longer using a palm grip on my mice.


----------



## starmanwarz

Does the G Pro Wireless go on sale often? I remember 3-4 years ago when I got a 403 from Logitech's website there was a decent discount.


----------



## Athrutep

starmanwarz said:


> Does the G Pro Wireless go on sale often? I remember 3-4 years ago when I got a 403 from Logitech's website there was a decent discount.


The g prow is on sale every other week or so on amazon instead of 150 it fluctuates every now and then you can get it for 80bucks. Which is 100% worth it.


----------



## fartman

is updating the firmware advisable?


----------



## Athrutep

fartman said:


> is updating the firmware advisable?


If there is no issue/are no bug with the current one and everything works, there is no reason to ever update.


----------



## AlphaQ

Update from earlier post:
Logitech shipped me a new G Pro Wireless. They didn't ask me to send the broken one back. I ordered new switches to replace the faulty left mouse button that was double-clicking when holding the button down. The new G Pro Wireless is batch 2013 and shipped with firmware version 15.2.26. I hope the replacement mouse lasts longer than seven months.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I think this is the right place... Just got my first ever gaming mouse... the G203 Prodigy... wow... I must say, this is far better than the cheap "office" mice I've been using...the light weight doesn't feel like thin plastic and the pads on the bottom are great. The programability of the DPI is awesome! Plus I like this RGB...makes my mouse look cool!


----------



## Elrick

Cakewalk_S said:


> I think this is the right place... Just got my first ever gaming mouse... the G203 Prodigy... wow... I must say, this is far better than the cheap "office" mice I've been using...the light weight doesn't feel like thin plastic and the pads on the bottom are great.


Yes, the G203 is not a bad mouse at all.

If this is your very first Logitech Mouse purchase than you picked a decent model to start from. Hope you get at least a couple of weeks of usage out of it before purchasing another one, try out.

Nothing wrong being on the Logitech Mouse platform, it is quite superior to other manufacturers. Now watch all the Razer zealots attack me out right for typing this, sorry but Logitech mice can function without Synapse Bloat getting in the way of performance.

That is why Logitech, still reigns about Razer Corp(se).


----------



## Melan

On the topic of G203, logitech released a "new" G203. Now with white colour option and a "new" name G203 Lightsync. Not sure why.


----------



## Klopfer

you can synconize the RGB of the mouse now with other Logitech products via G Hub ...
thats all ...


----------



## Melan

I meant not sure why this warrants a new mouse altogether.


----------



## Elrick

Melan said:


> I meant not sure why this warrants a new mouse altogether.



They did some superficial updates to the onboard mouse buttons and sensor but no one knows what the latest iteration of this sensor would be.

Someone needs to do a take-apart picture guide showing whats inside this latest model for everyone to see. Don't know if I've placed an order for this latest model but I do have some older G203s laying around the house, somewhere.


----------



## pez

Maybe they're doing something similar to the G305. The white version at least in the US has been MIA it seems. Looks like it might be available on the Logitech website, but Amazon and BB are sold out.


----------



## starmanwarz

I've been thinking about buying the GPW to replace my 403 but I'm a bit worried that Logitech will announce a Version 2 with better switches... 

The GPW is almost a year and a half old already, should we expect a new version soon?


----------



## Zammin

starmanwarz said:


> I've been thinking about buying the GPW to replace my 403 but I'm a bit worried that Logitech will announce a Version 2 with better switches...
> 
> The GPW is almost a year and a half old already, should we expect a new version soon?


Until some Chinese Omron switches with improved lifespan or something like that come out, I don't see Logitech changing the switches in their mice any time soon. To my knowledge all of their current mice use either D2FC-F-7N(20M) or D2FC-F-K(50M) for their M1/M2 buttons, which can both develop double clicking over time. There is a little bit of a difference in tactility but you'll generally find the 50M ones in the more expensive Logitech models as it's a commonly used marketing point to say "50 Million Click Lifespan" on the box.

The GPW is a great mouse, if you want to pick one up I'd say go ahead. Don't stress too much about the possibility of double-clicking, if it develops double clicking you could either simply get it replaced by Logitech or replace the switches yourself with whatever switch you like most. BeardedBob has a very helpful teardown video on YouTube that shows you how to take it apart, and I think he has a video on replacing the switches too from memory. You just need to know how to solder, or know someone who does.


----------



## cdcd

The switches themselves aren't necessarily the issue, it's rather the below-spec voltage they're running at, which can lead to accelerated degradation.


----------



## starmanwarz

A high-end and very expensive mouse having issues even 1.5 years after release makes me a bit mad tbh... Or perhaps the internet is exaggerating and there are only a few GPW who have double clicking issues?


----------



## Zammin

starmanwarz said:


> A high-end and very expensive mouse having issues even 1.5 years after release makes me a bit mad tbh... Or perhaps the internet is exaggerating and there are only a few GPW who have double clicking issues?


I'm yet to experience it myself, and I haven't changed the switches on either of my GPWs. It can happen, however this isn't entirely a GPW specific thing, the D2FC-F-K(50M) and D2FC-F-7N(20M) switches that Logitech uses are pretty much the most common gaming mouse switches and plenty of other mice have them. The 50M switches in particular seem to have a bit of a bad reputation for developing double-clicking but plenty of 20M equipped G403 owners have encountered the same problem on their mice too.

As long as the manufacturer is good with warranty replacements I don't think there's anything to worry about. Logitech seem to have pretty solid customer support so if it does happen to you I don't think you'll have much trouble getting a replacement.


----------



## sandywind

My G-pro does not connect well with its supplied cable any more. If I move it, it disconnects and even the recharging current stops. Is that a known issue? Might that be a consequence of the fact that I used it with its cable connected for a few sessions?


----------



## sok0

My mouse button 4 has been double clicking randomly , very annoying. Got some firmware update yesterday talking about fixing some click denouncing algorithm but didnt do jack. Guess its time for RMA , unless anyone knows what's up. ?


----------



## r0ach

Zammin said:


> At times I have felt like the HERO sensor behaved differently to the 336X sensors I'm used to, but I couldn't tell if it was placebo or not.


It is a bit different. Feels like there's more friction for each pixel traversed on the G403 3366 compared to G Pro Wired Hero, which can of course entirely be due to framerate differences at that specific speed. Things like the AM010 are a good example of this, where it's low framerate and you can just sling it across the whole screen with no friction at all. Things like framerate are way underrated in importance for how a mouse feels.

The dynamic framerate of the Hero 16k vs stepped framerate of the 3366 brings pretty noticeable difference in general. With the 3366 it feels like you're dragging or slinging your cursor at the target, while the dynamic framerate Hero makes it so the cursor is always ready to jump off to the races more easily and there's less of a slinging a weighted sack of rocks at your target feeling. Which equates to a feeling of less friction.

I don't really understand how people claim the dynamic framerate is beneficial for SRAV, though. If anything, seems like it would be worse and a static framerate would be superior like they had in the Kana V2 (6000 static?). The Kana V2 sensor sucks due to large amounts of smoothing (just so they could advertise a high DPI number thus gimping low DPI users in the process). But if you removed smoothing from that sensor, I think it would probably be better than any dynamic framerate mouse.


----------



## AlphaQ

My replaced G Pro Wireless (batch 2013 firmware version 15.2.26) developed the double-click issue within two months. Now I've got two G Pro Wireless with the double-click issue. I ordered replacement switches and plan on following BeardedBob's Youtube video to get rid of some of the weight and replace the switches.

As a side note, my replaced G Pro (wired, non-hero) also developed the double-click issue. That makes four Logitech mice that have failed me in the last two years.

When playing I don't rage, slam my mouse, or otherwise.


----------



## elucid087

starmanwarz said:


> A high-end and very expensive mouse having issues even 1.5 years after release makes me a bit mad tbh... *Or perhaps the internet is exaggerating and there are only a few GPW who have double clicking issues?*





It's exaggerated and you'll rarely find people that are satisfied with a product making threads raving about it on reddit.


----------



## sok0

Logitech sent me a brand new GPW after I sent them a video of the double click issue. New mouse works great.


----------



## Athrutep

elucid087 said:


> It's exaggerated and you'll rarely find people that are satisfied with a product making threads raving about it on reddit.


This. 

People who bought something that worked as intended usually don't go out of their way to let everyone know. 

But the second something isn't as expected the 1 out of 5 star ratings fly in and people make sure everyone knows about how dissatisfied they are.






sok0 said:


> Logitech sent me a brand new GPW after I sent them a video of the double click issue. New mouse works great.


I had 2 issues over the years with logitech products, and every single time i had a brand new replacement within 4 days. One out of those 2 times it was a preused mouse i bought of ebay and they still sent me a replacement for it.


----------



## AlphaQ

I concur with Zammin regarding the D2FC-F-K(50M) and D2FC-F-7N(20M) failing. I recently replaced the switches on a G Pro Wireless and G Pro wired (non-hero) with Kailh switches. They both now work great. 

Athrutep is correct. Rarely will you see someone complain about a product if it works as intended and people will be outraged when it doesn't; myself included. With such a high price point I would expect a product to last longer than two months.

I opened up a trouble ticket with Logitech Support on Jun 20. It has been 11 days since they've replied. I even got an automated email response asking if my issue has been resolved. I understand how the pandemic has crippled customer support and I am patiently waiting a response.


----------



## p1r4nh4

I 3D printed a GPW that weighs 63g so about 17g less than the original. I'm using G305 electronics.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=368032&thumb=1


----------



## Melan

Looks pretty clean. Nice job. Hate the holes tho.


Did you unsolder the generic programmable button?


----------



## Melan

There seems to be a firmware update for G Pro Wireless (along with G903, G502 Wireless, G703, G604, G502, G403), to bump max CPI to 25600. Hero sensors only.
Not sure what else it changes though.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

iirc higher dpi available now


----------



## b0z0

Anyone experience issues with their mouse wheel? Playing CSGO I randomly catch myself jumping randomly sometime due to the scroll wheel, even when I'm not touching the mouse wheel. Reminds me of the Zowie EC scroll wheel issues I had back with my Ec2-a.


----------



## plyr

Mine dont register sometimes when I scroll too fast between up and down, like, I scroll down fast, then up, the up dont register.


----------



## [email protected]

My mouse wheel sometimes skips, but happens rarely. I experience this on most mice tbh, only G900 no problem because each click is so defined. Had this problem with Evga and Zowie mice the most.

Anyone see the new "Limited Edition OP PRO Wireless"?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314233354984861703Just a color change???


----------



## pshych0

What are the best replacement switches for the GPW? And by "best" i mean similar to the D2FC-F-K but without the double clicking. I've had 3 replacements so far, they all have double clicking...one had it right out of the box and latest revision that i received in February lasted until now but I've used it very lightly. 
I've been looking around in previous posts but I'm quite confused since I have no idea about switches. As far as i can tell the D2F-01F is a bit to big, the D2F-F-3-7 is rare...is the Kailh GM2 or GM4 good?
Also where would I buy switches in Europe?


----------



## SEJB

So...how does one actually update the firmware on the GPW? Ghub doesn't have that capability.


----------



## pshych0

It's a separate app from the Logitech support website.


----------



## andymilky

Has anyone ever had an issue where their G Pro Wireless won't automatically go into stand-by/turn off when you turn your PC off? It just stays on and the battery wears down. Whereas if my PC is stil turned on after a short time it turns off and saves the battery


----------

